#ubuntu-si 2011-05-09
<nafisa> zakaj je blo pa to potrebnoooo???
<CrazyLemon> zato ker drugač bi ti bla tih!
<nafisa> ja ja ja
<nafisa> pa Å¡e kaj
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<nafisa> poznaš kakega, ko bi me zmasiral zdajle?
<CrazyLemon> poznam enga iz maribora
<nafisa> ne
<CrazyLemon> ime mu je Dom
<nafisa> v LJ more bit
<CrazyLemon> in ima licenco za masiranje mojce
<nafisa> Dom?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> nikogar Å¡e nisem vidla, ko bi imel tako ime
<nafisa> js rabim masažo vrazu pa lasišča
<nafisa> hrbet ... pa mogoče roke
<CrazyLemon> sj verjetno je kaka oseba tam pri vas
<nafisa> sama sem tuki
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce
<nafisa> si nazaj?
<nafisa> :?
<bogdanov> ja
<nafisa> :*
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> hote
<nafisa> je CrazyLemon reku, da te je dol vrgu, da bi se jst oglasla
<CrazyLemon> welcome home :D
<bogdanov> hoce*
<bogdanov> bit
<bogdanov> down
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ožeži sine!
 * CrazyLemon gre itak spat .99
<CrazyLemon> :))*
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> pol
<bogdanov> pa jutr
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> ajde...gud najt
<nafisa> lepo spi
<nafisa> nočko noč
<bogdanov> ajde
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov tudi lahko..itak sm cel dan na faxu:D
<bogdanov> picko
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<Deetron> sicer ne vem kateri zdaj gre .. sam vseeno ln :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon gre ninat
<nafisa> Deetron, u r alive?
<Deetron> aja :)
<Deetron> i'm still alive yeah :D
<Deetron> but not for long :D
<Deetron> jebemu .. nisem zaspan ... vstat moram pa ob 5ih
<Deetron> :SD
<nafisa> bogi
<nafisa> gorili so odsekal glavo pa rokice
<nafisa> :((
<Deetron> kaki gorili?
<nafisa> pop tv gledam
<Deetron> aja
<Deetron> ja nic ... grem js lezat pa se malo tv bulit ... mogoce me pa uspava ... tako da se lepo imej  :)
<Deetron> night
<nafisa> nočko
<nafisa> uuu, stric BigWhale je pa pozen
<nafisa> a s na madžarskem?
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> lih prsu v hostel nazaj
<nafisa> aja
<BigWhale> tle mam sobo in en kup svedinj not!
<nafisa> uuuu
<BigWhale> pa gwibber mi neki ne dela
<BigWhale> wtf
<nafisa> to pa ne vem ...
<nafisa> men ok dela
<BigWhale> po mojem ne mara morjih madzarskih TCP/IP paketkov
<BigWhale> bleeh!
<nafisa> a slovenske ma pa rad?
<nafisa> haha ... italjani ... pa google translate
<nafisa> zakaj si zavrne?zelim biti tvoj prijatelj sprejmite me prosim?
<BigWhale> lol
<BigWhale> tle jih je poln
<BigWhale> hehe
<nafisa> ja, verjamem
<nafisa> en mi na netlogu mori
<nafisa> zakaj ga ne dodam med prijatle ... bla bla bla ... tole je bil samo prvi post ...
<nafisa> halo ... niti pogovarjat se ne zna z menoj ... sem mu nazaj napisala v angleščini, ki je ne bo mogel prevest z g translate ... :D
<nafisa> sem krajšala ... u r 4 :D
<nafisa> samo francozi so še slabši v znanju angleščine
<BigWhale> pa madzari
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> sleepy time
<BigWhale> bze
<nafisa> lahko nočko
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaaaaaa
<bogdanov> gn :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strupnik: težava z apachejem2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4922/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ĐoKc: Več IP-jev na enem systemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4927/new/posts/
<BigWhale> Shuttleworth on stage. Yay.
<teardrop> lo
<BigWhale> hi
<BigWhale> Mark je lihkar povedal, da je zajebal precej stvari kar se communitija tice
<BigWhale> interesting
<teardrop> BigWhale, do report
<teardrop> a se kaj snema?
<BigWhale> ja sej je live feed
<BigWhale> mislim live feed je... se mni zdi da se tud snema
<BigWhale> po mojem
<BigWhale> it would make sense
<BigWhale> tko da nevem
<BigWhale> :>
<teardrop> bom preveril
<BigWhale> icecast.ubuntu.com
<teardrop> kaj pa je drugače zajebal mark?
<BigWhale> kar se tice copyright assignmenta
<BigWhale> tko, sodelovanja s communitijem in ostalimi open source projekti
<andrejz> @BigWhale: posluša
<andrejz> poslušam
<andrejz> bomo vidli kaj bo, jaz samo temu blebetanju nič ne verjamem ;)
<BigWhale> ni reku, da je vse komplet zajebal ampak... tko, da folk ne sodeluje tko kot bi moral
<BigWhale> andrejz, ja... jest tud ne, sam je pa lepo da pove to
<BigWhale> v open source svetu noben ne rece da je kaj zajebal :>
<andrejz> no stream je nehal delat
<BigWhale> hmm, mogoce zato k so mikrofon zamenjal :>
<andrejz> daj povej, da stream ne dela
<BigWhale> onjerik
<BigWhale> je "official" pronounciation
<andrejz> ?
<BigWhale> neki tko no
<BigWhale> Oneiric
<andrejz> aja, to ..
<BigWhale> onjerik onejrik
<andrejz> daj povej v dvorani da naj stream zrihtajo
<BigWhale> nevem komu :>
<andrejz> ej a je rekel da hoče met 20 al 200 milijonov uporabnikov ?
<BigWhale> 200
<BigWhale> ce sem prav slisal
<BigWhale> ugh debate thunderbird vs. evolution
<BigWhale> to moram zraven
<BigWhale> stream so popravil
<andrejz> imo naj banshee pa mono ven vržejo, drgač ne bodo mogli vse na cd spravt
<BigWhale> zdej se odlocam a nej grem na community round table al desktop round table
<andrejz> kul, hvala, spet dela
<BigWhale> ok, linaro me ne zanima lih
<BigWhale> meh
<andrejz> sem mislil, da bodo kakšni announcmenti pametni.. pa nič
<BigWhale> hm, zdej se v bistvu se ne ve kaj bo v Oneiricu :)
<BigWhale> ok, GTK3
<BigWhale> ampak vec pa ze skor ne hehe
<andrejz> unity 2D bo fallback namesto gnome classic
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> tle je kr neki Unity2D folka
<andrejz> Qt bo gor na CD-ju
<BigWhale> za njih je 2D to kar je bil za nas 3D par let nazaj :>
<andrejz> pa slovenski prevodi bodo ful dobri :=)
<andrejz> no community roundtable greš?
<BigWhale> nevem se... desktop pa community sta istocasno
<BigWhale> mislim vsi roundtabli so istocasno
<BigWhale> zdej
<andrejz> lol, poglej tole : Ubuntu One: Sinchronize files with local peers
<andrejz> se vidi da je italijan pisal :P
<andrejz> za prevode je eno sejo kasneje
<BigWhale> Ah true.
<BigWhale> pa men so gwibber in gtk3 prestavil na cetrtek
<BigWhale> kar sucks
<BigWhale> ker bom sel prej domov po mojem
<BigWhale> dynamic schedule je en crap
<andrejz> to rundo ni skor nobnene prevajlske seje
<BigWhale> hm, linaro guy je reku: 'nam tolk dolg govoru k mark' pa ze dalj govori po mojem
<BigWhale> se ze zamuja
<BigWhale> ugh!
<andrejz> Biggest announcement so far at #UDS is how to pronounce Oneiric #ubuntu
<christooss_> :)
<BigWhale> kernel panic!
<andrejz> @BW: a ni GTK3/gnome 3.0 v torek?
<andrejz> al je urnik, ki je gor, nepopoln?
<BigWhale> urnik se sprot spreminja :>
<andrejz> kje pa je zadnja verzija?
<hruske> u cloudu
<andrejz> ?
<BigWhale> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-09/
<Seniorita> uds-o - 2011-05-09
<andrejz> ja pa je to up to date*
<andrejz> to me zanima
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> lih prej je bil spremenjen
<lobi> yo
<lobi> je kdo
<lobi> meni ne dela wirles
<lobi> na hp
<lobi> po tem ko sem namestil ubuntu 11.04
<lobi> lahko kdo pomaga
<christooss_> lobi a lspci zazna kartico
<christooss_> ?
<lobi> christooss_: mislim da jo
<lobi> izpise
<lobi> Broadcam Corporation BCM4311 802.11/g Wlan (rev 01)
<christooss_> kaj ti pa iwconfig wlan0 napiše
<lobi> iwcofig mi napise
<lobi> lo no wirless extensions
<CrazyLemon> inštaliri gonilnike
<lobi> eth0 no wireless extensions
<lobi> gonilniki mislim da so
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache search broadcom
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l bmwl*
<lobi> ker ko grem pod additional drivers
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<lobi> imam kao aktiviran
<lobi> broadcom sta wireless
<CrazyLemon> a lučka sveti? :)
<lobi> lucka ce sveti
<lobi> plava na racunalniku
<lobi> ali zelena
<lobi> pod additonal drivers
<lobi> the dirver is activated and currently in use
<lobi> ne vem kako so lahko to v 11.4 zjebali ce pa je v 10.10 vse delalo
<lobi> bi tak pustili ne pa do so spreminjali
<lobi> oz. kar so pac delali
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da mam čist enako kartico kot ti
<CrazyLemon> pa mi dela outofthebox
<lobi> hm
<lobi> pol pa ne vem kje je problem
<christooss_> a wirelessa ti ne zazna al ti zazna pa noče konektat
<lobi> ne zazna mi
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l bcmwl-kernel-source
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti izpiše
<CrazyLemon> skopiraj sam zadnjo vrstico
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga na UDSu tok govorijo o Mavericku ?
<andrejz> kje ti vidiš maverick
<lobi> ii bcmw-kernel-source 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu3 Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> gledam star link
<CrazyLemon> lol :/
<lobi> ???
<CrazyLemon> lobi to ni teb namenjeno
<CrazyLemon> em
<CrazyLemon> lsmod | grep b43
<CrazyLemon> to je teb namenjeno :)
<lobi> nic mi ne izpise
<CrazyLemon> sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<CrazyLemon> sudo modprobe wl
<CrazyLemon> tole napiši
<BigWhale> Emm, kje je nas loco application?
<lobi> drugo nic ne izpise
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer je vedno bil ? :)
<BigWhale> ja sej
<BigWhale> to ne ve, kje je :>
<CrazyLemon> lobi če ti kaj izpiše bi bilo pametno skopirat
<lobi> module ssb is in use
<CrazyLemon> hm
<lobi> nic ne izpise
<lobi> skopiram pa tezko
<lobi> ker trenutno pisem iz drugega racunalnika
<lobi> FATAL: Module ssb in use
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SlovenianTeam/ApprovalApplication
<Seniorita> SlovenianTeam/ApprovalApplication - Ubuntu Wiki
<lobi> to je z amene
<CrazyLemon> je zate..če rabiš approval application..če ne rabiš pol ni :)
<CrazyLemon> lobi po moje bi bilo najbolš da probaš drug modul
<CrazyLemon> ker tale STA očitno ne j... 5%
<lobi> hm
<BigWhale> irc meetingov ni vpisanih v loco application.. meh!
<napsy> kdaj pa je zdaj kak meeting?
<CrazyLemon> dej tam deactivate driver..pa odstrani bcmwl-kernel-source
<CrazyLemon> in nato slediš https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20b43%20drivers
<Seniorita> WifiDocsDriverbcm43xx - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> tem navodilom
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale so pa vpisani kle https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SlovenianTeam/PastEvents/
<Seniorita> SlovenianTeam/PastEvents - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> ter osamljen teamreport tukaj https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SlovenianTeam/TeamReports
<Seniorita> SlovenianTeam Reporting Page - Ubuntu Wiki
<andrejz> kaj je zdaj z novim page-om?
<napsy> hm
<napsy> se ni SkyX javu neki
<CrazyLemon> javi se lahk vsak :)
<lobi> kako pa naj downloadam b43
<lobi> ce nimam povezevave
<CrazyLemon> lobi a niti kabla nimaš ? in če nimaš povezave ti lepo spodaj piše kaj narediš če nimaš povezave
<CrazyLemon> sam prebrat je treba
<CrazyLemon> thats all
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, hmmm
<BigWhale> ah ok
<BigWhale> err sam eden je bil? :))
<lobi> hehe
<lobi> nimam vec CD
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale jp :)
<BigWhale> jest se dveh spomnim1
<BigWhale> !
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> pa mam slab spomin
<BigWhale> heeh
<lobi> hehe
<lobi> bo step2 to resil zadevo
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a res?
<CrazyLemon> hm..mogoče pa res
<CrazyLemon> ampak hmm
<CrazyLemon> sej sm vse vpisal
<CrazyLemon> lobi ker ubuntu pa maš ???
<BigWhale> tle je en indijc
<BigWhale> govori k da bi iz risanke pobegnu :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> teamreport je zginu
<CrazyLemon> eden je bil Å¡e hm...decembra al kdaj
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa...TR itak niso obvezni
<BigWhale> ja sej vem
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu slovenian team teamreports
<Seniorita> SlovenianTeam/PastEvents - Ubuntu Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SlovenianTeam/PastEvents/
<lobi> CrazyLemon: 11.04
<lobi> na 10.10
<lobi> je delalo
<CrazyLemon> lobi http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/b43-fwcutter
<Seniorita> Ubuntu -- Details of package b43-fwcutter in natty
<CrazyLemon> pa še tista dva linka iz wikija zdownloadaš
<CrazyLemon> pa prek usb ključka/omrežja daš na tist laptop
<CrazyLemon> pa nadaljuješ z navodili
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<Seniorita> TeamReports - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> kle sploh ne izpiše nobenga našega teamreporta
<CrazyLemon> če mal gledaš arhiv
<BigWhale> hmm
<CrazyLemon> brb
<lobi> CrazyLemon: instaliral tale driver
<lobi> pa zal  ne dela
<lobi> mislim da bi zraven moral imet tudi aktiviran sta wireless dirver
<lobi> zdaj pa ga vec ne moram aktivirat ker sem ga prej deaktiviral
<lobi> za aktivacijo bi rabil povezavo do interneta
<lobi> h,
<lobi> hm
<lobi> kje bi lahko dobil paket za tale driver
<lobi> jbemti mater porkleti linux
<CrazyLemon> jao..ne rabiš med 10 različnih driverjev aktiviranih za en hardware :)
<CrazyLemon> lobi
<CrazyLemon> izpis ukaza lsmod skopiraj na pastebin
<CrazyLemon> aja ne moreš skopirat..dej...priklop se s kablom na net
<lobi> CrazyLemon: nimam kabla
<lobi> samo wirles povezava
<lobi> podnajemnisko stanovanje
<CrazyLemon> lobi torej ubistvu tudi če je težava rešena pri ubuntuju..ti ubuntuja ne bi mogu posodobit :)
<lobi> :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..odpri temo na forumu problemi s strojno opremo..ter opiši svojo težavo..mogoče kdo drug ima kako rešitev :)
<CrazyLemon> pa prosim te ne dat naslov "ubuntu ne dela" :)
<lobi> :)
<lobi> nic ne pomaga
<lobi> sem dol potegnil tudi paket za sta ddriver, da sem ga nazaj aktivral
<lobi> pa zal nic ne dela
<lobi> :(
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: UDS 11.10 - Oneiric Ocelot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4937/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a ti spremljaš uds?
<andrejz> somewhat
<CrazyLemon> kaj to pomeni "kot kaže" ? tvoje predvidevanje al je dejansko nekdo reku "firefox will be default browser" ? :)
<andrejz> uno sejo, kjer naj bi to debatiral so preklical
<andrejz> tako da no change
<CrazyLemon> ah..ampak mogoče bo dobila drug termin
<andrejz> @JohnitoBlog says
<andrejz> Firefox to remain the default browser in Ubuntu 11.10 #uds http://dlvr.it/R64ry #News #ubuntu
<andrejz> na twitterju povsod
<napsy> bah
<napsy> sux to
<andrejz> kaj to?
<napsy> firefox za default
<CrazyLemon> to je edina pravilna odločitev :)
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e thunderbird dajo kot privzeti email odjemalec
<CrazyLemon> pa bom bil happy
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> chrome ima neke težave z azijskmi črkami, imo
<andrejz> oziroma AFAIK
<CrazyLemon> mah..chrome ne podpira niti rss feedov iz bookmarks toolbar-a :)
<andrejz> po moje bo v 12.10 chrome not :)
<lobi> za chrom rabis doktorat da uvozis certifikat
<lobi> :)
<BigWhale> francozi spet stalo delajo :>
<BigWhale> k so French team
<BigWhale> in ne France team
<BigWhale> hehe
<CrazyLemon> tudi mi smo slovenian team in ne slovenia team
<CrazyLemon> dj tudi ti mal dvignit glas ! :D
<BigWhale> ja, sem reku nej francoze vrzejo ven iz Europe in jih naj dajo v loco teams w/o country
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> mi se bomo pa preimenoval :>
<BigWhale> nic
<BigWhale> lunchtime
<CrazyLemon> tek
<christooss_> a kdo ve kako inštalirat gcc 4.2 na nattija
<lobi> CrazyLemon: zdaj sem probal se to varianto
<lobi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742147&page=4
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] Inspiron 1525 11.04 Broadcom 43XX Wireless Install - Page 4 - Ubuntu Forums
<lobi> ko napisem iwconfig
<lobi> mi celo izpise se wlan0 IEEE 802.11bg  ...ect.
<lobi> vendar se vedno ne zaznam nobene povezave
<lobi> kaksna resitev
<christooss_> a je možno, da maš izklopljen wifi na laptopu
<lobi> ne nimam
<christooss_> jst mam en gumb gor k lahk ugasneš
<lobi> plava lucka gori
<lobi> pri izpisu se je access point: not-associated
<lobi> ocitno tale wirles pri meni ne bo delal
<lobi> jebem jim vse po spisku
<lobi> zakaj so sli spreminjat
<lobi> ne stekam tega
<lobi> v cem je finta
<lobi> tale ubuntu gre v napacno semr
<lobi> smer
<lobi> neko novo fancy dancy namizje
<lobi> pol pa osnovne stvari ne stimajo
<andrejz> @lobi: canonical/ubuntu ni nikoli delal na gonilnikih
<lobi> ok
<lobi> samo zakaj je pol v 10.10 delalo
<lobi> v 11.04
<lobi> pa ne dela
<lobi> v cem je finta
<andrejz> nov kernel
<andrejz> samo tukaj ima ubuntu precej malo zraven, ker jedra ne spreminjajo veliko
<lobi> in pol so jedro tolko spremenili, da tile gonilniki sploh vec ne delajo
<lobi> ah
<lobi> ne spoznam se tolko
<lobi> samo pac jeba da probas vse mozno in ne mores zrihtat, da bi delalo
<lobi> torej edino kar mi ostane je da dam verzijo 10.10 gor
<andrejz> razumem frustracijo
<andrejz> no, tako hitro pa ni treba obupat ;)
<andrejz> My problem is solved after removing "bcmwl-kernel-source" by using Synaptic Package Manager, then installing "firmware-b43-installer" and "b43-fwcutter" again by Synaptic Package Manager. After a restart, my wireless network connection works. I hope it solves your problem, too.
<andrejz> tole lahko na primer probaš
<lobi> sem to probal
<lobi> pa ne dela
<lobi> zal
<andrejz> in?
<andrejz> si rebootal?
<lobi> sem rebootal
<lobi> pa nic
<lobi> vendar sem pakete prenesel preko usb povezave
<lobi> ker nimam interneta
<lobi> usb kljuca*
<andrejz> to ne bi smel bit problem. kaj pa tole
<andrejz> Firstly, search (with Synaptic or whatever you like) for all packages that mention broadcom, b43 and bcm. UNINSTALL THEM ALL and don't move on until every one is SUCCESSFULLY uninstalled.
<andrejz> If any failures occur, you need to read the messages carefully to identify the particular script that is failing. It will be in /var/lib/dpkg/info/. Read the script and try to work out what it was trying to do (often delete something that isn't there). Confirm the objective has already been achieved, or achieve it by hand. Then insert a simple exit statement into the script just before the point of failure. Run the "completely remove including configur
<andrejz> ation files" again and it will work. (Your modified script will also be removed, so it won't pollute a fresh install).
<andrejz> kot kaže je težava v tem, ker je jedro šlo na neki DKMS in gonilniki niso bili prav posodobljeni
<lobi> hm
<lobi> no
<lobi> pac ne bom imle interneta
<lobi> dokler ne pridem domov
<lobi> :(
<andrejz> drug pa pravi
<andrejz> What I did:
<andrejz> · used the additional drivers GUI to deactivate the STA driver;
<andrejz> · sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<andrejz> · restarted
<andrejz> · I had to use FUNCTION-F2 to turn the wifi on
<lobi> function-f2
<lobi> ??
<andrejz> to je po moje na prenosnku za vklop in izklop wirelessa
<andrejz> če nimaš se ne sekiraj
<andrejz> tretji pravi
<andrejz> Installing Maverick driver from http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/bcmwl-kernel-source/download also worked for me in a Dell Vostro 1000 (bcm4311).
<Seniorita> Ubuntu -- Package Download Selection -- bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<lobi> probal tudi to
<lobi> vendar ni delalo
<lobi> sicer pa jaz uporabljam 64bit
<lobi> tak da sem probal to
<lobi> pa ni slo
<lobi> saj pravim da sem probal ze vse kar bi se dali
<lobi> dalo*
<lobi> ostane edino da preklopim nazaj na 10.10
<lobi> ali pa grem na kako drugo distribucijo
<andrejz> pol si vse te stvari že probal ?
<lobi> jap
<andrejz> če misliš druge distrote probat, potem preizkusi živi CD
<lobi> bom sel na drugi distro
<andrejz> samo probaj live CD prej, ker se Ubutnu z gonilniki ne ubada pretirano
<andrejz> in je povsem mogoče, da je v kakšnem drugem spomladanskem distrotu tud ta bug
<lobi> pac kurac je
<nafisa> kje je qraz?
<andrejz> na tvojem netbooku laufa ;
<nafisa> ne vidim
<andrejz> žal so regressioni še vedno del OS sveta
<nafisa> a qraz ima noge?
<nafisa> da laufa?
<CrazyLemon> <lobi> mi celo izpise se wlan0 IEEE 802.11bg  ...ect.
<CrazyLemon> jah to je kul..kar pomeni da ti ga zazna
<lobi> jap samo nic ne dela
<lobi> to je to
<lobi> zdaj sem vse odinstaliral
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ta ukaz..si vpisal " cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | egrep '8180|acx|at76|ath|b43|bcm|CX|eth|ipw|irmware|isl| lbtf|orinoco|ndiswrapper|NPE|p54|prism|rtl|rt2|rt3 |rt6|rt7|witch|wl'" ?
<lobi> tudi to sem naredil
<lobi> pa nic
<lobi> zdaj sem vse ondistaliral in dal se sen enkrat sta driver od maveric verzije
<lobi> in enako mi zazna wirles
<CrazyLemon> no..ko boš mel dejansko internetno povezavo..naredi spet tko kot piše v tistem postu na ubuntuforums
<lobi> to pa je to
<lobi> ok
<lobi> to bo jutri
<lobi> :)
<lobi> ko grem domov
<CrazyLemon> in to da daš gor kr eno X verzijo (maverick) ti ne bo čisto nič pomagalo
<lobi> zdaj tak nima kaj
<CrazyLemon> a si naredu clean install al si upgrejdal?
<lobi> moram pocakt do jutri
<CrazyLemon> če si upgrejdal so ti ostali stari kerneli not
<lobi> clean install
<lobi> haha
<lobi> zdaj pa celo dela
<CrazyLemon> kaj nas ti zajebavaš malo :>
<lobi> ko sem se enkrat dal od maverica sta verizjo gor
<lobi> ne
<lobi> res ne morem verjet
<lobi> cudno mi je to
<nafisa> maverick ni X verzija, madona, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> maverick ni X verzija, madona, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> :p
<nafisa> puščico navzgor bom ven ruknla iz tipkovnice
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kako da ne
<nafisa> je 10.10 verzija
<CrazyLemon> poglej kera verzija je maverick
<CrazyLemon> ja no..in rimska X je kok? :>
<nafisa> 10.04 tud obstaja
<nafisa> pol bi oboje napisal
<nafisa> diskriminacija
<CrazyLemon> sj nism napisal X.IV
<CrazyLemon> ampak X
<CrazyLemon> kar v ubuntu žargonu pomeni maverick
<lobi> in kaj mislite o unity
<nafisa> haha ... eno zanimivo vprašanje :D
<CrazyLemon> unity je ok..če ti dela :)
<CrazyLemon> fax time...l8r
<nafisa> če ti dela, ja ...
<nafisa> mal pozneje bom Å¡e 1x Å¡la gor
<nafisa> na live USB
<nafisa> al pa kr zdajle
<CrazyMelon> a kdo ve datum drugega team reporta?
<CrazyMelon> al pa vsaj mesec
<CrazyMelon> noone? :S
<CrazyMelon> aja pa res..na forumu je objavljeno
<CrazyMelon> "Naslednji sestanek jutri 18.12.2010 @ 21.00 ..to ne bo TeamReport sestanek ampak bo navaden IRC sestanek kjer bomo probal bit produktivni "
<CrazyMelon> BigWhale: očitno ni bilo teamreport sestanka
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> ah well
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyMelon> tako
<CrazyMelon> approvalapplication je up-to-date
<CrazyMelon> "up-to-date"
<CrazyMelon> :D
<CrazyMelon> če ma kdo še kak predlog
<CrazyMelon> naj pove
<andrejz> link
<CrazyMelon> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<CrazyMelon> ok..Å¡e sm alive
<andrejz> ja link daj do strani
<CrazyMelon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SlovenianTeam/ApprovalApplication
<Seniorita> SlovenianTeam/ApprovalApplication - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyMelon> sj sm dal no..ne bit tečn :)
<CrazyMelon> pravkar je profesorica tutorial prevedla kot "recept"
<CrazyMelon> :D
<CrazyMelon> wiii
<CrazyMelon> unity spet kuri 1.2GB RAMA
<hruske> a to je velik?
<CrazyMelon> glede na to da mi laufa sam FF pa terminal
<CrazyMelon> bi reku da je velik ja :)
<andrejz> to je znan bug
<andrejz> samo mene se k sreči ne loteva
<CrazyMelon> sm bral ja :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lmorgh: 1080p video Å¡teka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4911/new/posts/
<kubanc> a kdo ve mogoce zakaj programi ce lavfam windowse v virtualboxu nimajo č,š znakov?
<christooss_> nimaš čžšjev inštaliranih :P
<christooss_> čžš.exe :)
<kubanc> lol
<CrazyMelon> kaj za vraga je nepomuk backup tool
<CrazyMelon> !g nepomuk backup tool ubuntu
<Seniorita> BackupYourSystem - Community Ubuntu Documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<andrejz> kde stuff
<CrazyMelon> zakaj je ta kde stuff v ubuntuju
<andrejz> ne vem
<andrejz> http://nepomuk.kde.org/
<Seniorita> Semantic Desktop with KDE | Nepomuk
<CrazyMelon> a ga ti tudi maš?
<andrejz> ne
<CrazyMelon> zakaj ga js pol mam ..jebelacesta pa natty
<andrejz> because you're special :)
<CrazyMelon> i guess i really am
<hruske> i guess you guess.
<CrazyMelon> you can all guess what i guess but you'll never guess what i guess
<hruske> guess what...
<CrazyMelon> zanimivo sam meni dela wireless...dr
<CrazyMelon> drugim pa ne
<CrazyMelon> ubuntu power! :))
<andrejz> meni tud dela
<CrazyMelon> js govorim za predavalnico 1 :D
<CrazyMelon> tudi telefon se ne more povezat na wifi
<nafisa> unity :S
<nafisa> kero sranje je to
<CrazyMelon> <3
<CrazyMelon> dej si gor unity-2D
<CrazyMelon> mogoče ti bo bl všeč
<andrejz> @nafisa: to ni sranje, to je prihodnost :D
<nafisa> ma, kurac
<nafisa> ff sploh ni hotlo odpret
<nafisa> komi mi je ratal, da je terminal delu
<nafisa> aja ... pa libreoffice mi je ratalo odpret
<nafisa> c'est tout
<CrazyMelon> pa si klikala tapravo stvar? :D
<nafisa> je suis désolé
<nafisa> ej, tupa pa nisem, ok?
<andrejz> :)
<CrazyMelon> jah ne vem js..moram prašat :/
<nafisa> mende se odpre na isti način, kot se odpre terminal, ne?
<CrazyMelon> jah
<CrazyMelon> si probala v terminalu "firefox &" ?
<nafisa> če sem na vse načine probavala ...
<nafisa> za chroma pa nisem mela dost placa
<CrazyMelon> sj ti pravim..unity-2d bi po mojem mnenju dost hitrejš delal
<CrazyMelon> si probala ubuntu classic?
<nafisa> ne znam v liveUSB pod to it
<CrazyMelon> eh..liveUSB sm mislu da si instalirala
<andrejz> @nafisa: pa nimaš ti isti hardware ko jaz?
<nafisa> ma ne bom inštalirala ... če mi pa še tko ne dela
<nafisa> andrejz, nimam pojma
<andrejz> meni v redu dela
<andrejz> pa mi na USB-ju ni
<andrejz> je pa res, da sem USB probaval Å¡e pred alfo  3
<nafisa> kolk pa kaj ram žre?
<andrejz> hja, jaz mam zdaj toliko odprtih programov da mi zasede tisti giga kar ga ma
<andrejz> oziroma 950 mega, 50 je fraj
<nafisa> rečmo ... da en program v wine laufa ... nezahteven .,.. chrome 2 okna po 6 zavihkov ... pa terinal 2x pa še en chrome okno pa xchat pa openoffice ... oz. tam je libraoffice ... npr.- word?
<nafisa> kako bi to delalo?
<CrazyMelon> počasi
<nafisa> pol ne bom dala gor
<CrazyMelon> sam chrome bi ti rabu več kot 0.5gb
<andrejz> poo moje odvisno od dokumentov / strnai
<CrazyMelon> tko kot ti zdej
<andrejz> čak bom rpobal
<nafisa> men zdej ok dela
<nafisa> približno 75 % mi pošre
<nafisa> požre*
<CrazyMelon> no sej
<CrazyMelon> to ni ok
<nafisa> ja, men je
<nafisa> moj bogi en giga
<CrazyMelon> če browser rab 75% ni nikoli ok :)
<CrazyMelon> razn če maš 20+ zavihkov
<nafisa> saj sem napisala
<nafisa> rečmo ... da en program v wine laufa ... nezahteven .,.. chrome 2 okna po 6 zavihkov ... pa terinal 2x pa še en chrome okno pa xchat pa openoffice ... oz. tam je libraoffice ... npr.- word?
<nafisa> tole vse
<nafisa> mi žge 75%
<CrazyMelon> 16:59 < CrazyMelon> sam chrome bi ti rabu več kot 0.5gb
<CrazyMelon> poglej kok ti chrome kuri
<CrazyMelon> rama
<nafisa> jah ... pol bom na 10.10 ostala
<CrazyMelon> sj ni važno a si na 10.10 al 16.30.. chrome ti bo več ali manj povsod približno enako količino kuru
<andrejz> katere zavihke hočeš met
<andrejz> zdaj mam 2x po 5
<CrazyMelon> andrej pa Å¡e enga chromea odpri
<andrejz> ubuntu.si, gmail, planet,ubuntu.com, slo-tech in zurnal24.si
<andrejz> saj mam 2x po 5
<andrejz> aja Å¡e enga
<CrazyMelon> chrome 2 okna po 6  zavihkov ... pa terinal 2x pa Å¡e en chrome okno
<CrazyMelon> 2x6 + 1
<nafisa> zdajle mi kuri 140 MB
<andrejz> no daj povej Å¡e en zavihek
<andrejz> kaj naj odprem
<nafisa> 24ur dej
<nafisa> al pa FB
<CrazyMelon> nafisa: oba chromea z sestimi zavihki? pa 140mb?
<CrazyMelon> to res dvomim
<nafisa> ja, zdajle mi mirujejo
<andrejz> evo mam 2x chromium po 6 oken + 1 chromiumm na google strani
<andrejz> + empathy (2 kanala)
<andrejz> + file manager (2 taba=
<andrejz> + terminal 2 zavihka
<andrejz> + libreoffice 1 stranski obrazec
<nafisa> in?
<andrejz> preklop med programi je malenkost počasnejši, ampak delat se pa da čist ok (recimo pisat)
<andrejz> ni da bi pisanje lagalo al pa kaj
<CrazyMelon> kok ti kuri chromium :)
<andrejz> ~ 520 MB
<andrejz> LO 50 MB
<andrejz> empathy 25 MB
<nafisa> men zdajle chromium laufa na 370
<nafisa> sem ga našponala
<andrejz> compiz 20, nautilus 20, unity neki service 20
<andrejz> drugo pa drobiž
<andrejz> ni da se ne bi dalo delat
<andrejz> nafisa, če prideš na piknik lahko dobiš praktično demonstracijo
<nafisa> ne morem
<nafisa> sorry
<nafisa> že tale vikend sem v LJ ostala
<nafisa> v nedlejo grem domov
<andrejz> aha, ok
<nafisa> spala bom itaq do 13h
<nafisa> ker se bo do 6h delalo
<nafisa> od 60 do 90 % mi laufa zdej vse skupi
<CrazyMelon> no evo..9 zavihkov v ff
<CrazyMelon> 210mb
<CrazyMelon> od fb, 24ur.com, r-n.com do gmaila
<nafisa> ff mi takoj vse cracha
<nafisa> sh*
<nafisa> mislim ...
<nafisa> zmrzne mi komp
<nafisa> samo pustim ga prižganega 5 minut
<nafisa> pa lahko na silo ugasnem komp
<nafisa> ker se ne premakne niti za milimeter
<andrejz> lahko ti kratek filmček s telefonom posnamem
<nafisa> sej ni panike
<nafisa> bom jst to mašino sformatirala
<nafisa> pa minta sprobala
<nafisa> pol bom poskusla mogoče unity gor dat
<nafisa> pol pa nazaj 10.10
<andrejz> že prepozno
<andrejz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/VID_20110509_171128.3gp
<andrejz> samo moraš upoštevat da sem z mobitelom snemal z eno roko pa klikal :)
<andrejz> no pa tud slika ni najbolj jasna zdaj vidim
<CrazyMelon> zakaj "Predvajalnik posnetkov"
<CrazyMelon> ima na prvem mestu menija "FILM" ??
<andrejz> zato ker je v angleščini Movie
<CrazyMelon> oh ker obup
<nafisa> waw ... tole mi je pa hitr dol potegnl
<nafisa> andrejz, hvala
<nafisa> sam nisem vidla dnevnih novic prebrat :P
<nafisa> joke
<andrejz> saj vem da boš s pivom vrnila :)
<nafisa> kdaj??
<nafisa> ej, vi ste tud ...
<nafisa> sam da je pir ... pa ste srečni
<nafisa> jst samo tegale pijem
<nafisa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stella_Artois
<Seniorita> Stella Artois - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<andrejz> no saj lahko še kaj več :)
<nafisa> samo ... uno, k je 2,5 dl
<nafisa> enega al pa 2 v petek ... pa Å¡e to ne vsak petek
<nafisa> pa imam zadovoljeno potrebo po pivu
<andrejz> dl al l ?
<andrejz> :P
<nafisa> dl
<Mikoar> kdo probo ingverjevo pivo?
<nafisa> ne da bi vedla
<CrazyMelon> not me
<CrazyMelon> če je kdo je to andrejz
<nafisa> andrejz, 5 pol litrskih pirov nisem sposobna spit
<CrazyMelon> on pije "sve i svasta" :D
<nafisa> pol mi raj daj litr vodke :D
<nafisa> sam ne na mojo odgovornost :D
<andrejz> @crazy: probal bi ga že :)
<andrejz> ja vodka je fajn al pa tekila
<CrazyMelon> prekleti kroniki..sam pil bi
<nafisa> sam 1x sem spila 9 deci vodke
<nafisa> v parko pri porodnišnici
<CrazyMelon> a ponavadi pa okrog 7-8 ? :>
<nafisa> ne ...
<nafisa> ponavad se pri eni đus vodki ustavi
<nafisa> edino zadnjič sem 6 gintonikov spila
<nafisa> spizdu mi je z neta :@
<CrazyMelon> brez skrbi..kubanc bo kmalu pršu nazaj
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> koga pa skrbi?
<CrazyMelon> 17:33 -!- kubanc [~kubanc@unaffiliated/kubanc] has quit [Ping timeout: 260 seconds]
<CrazyMelon> 17:35 < nafisa> spizdu mi je z neta :@
<CrazyMelon> očitno tebe :S
<nafisa> ne on
<CrazyMelon> mhmmm
<CrazyMelon> nč..konc predavanj..gremo na vaje :D
<nafisa> da dam tole na zunanji disk
<nafisa> pa 200 GB filmov gre iz diska dol ...
<nafisa> bv gor
<nafisa> budalo ...
<nafisa> namestctrl sem alt prtisnla pa se mi zaprlo vse :D
<BigWhale> se zgodi
<Tadej> ppl sicer mam debian, ampak a se komu sanja kako bi to zrihtal?
<Tadej> http://pastebin.com/mthhbRZU
<Seniorita> Preconfiguring packages ...  dpkg: regarding .../ncurses-base_5.7+20100313-5_all - Pastebin.com
<teardrop> BigWhale, kako potekajo žuri?
<BigWhale> dans je
<BigWhale> meet and greet
<hruske> meet and grip
<hruske> sam za to je napacna konferenca ;)
<hruske> Tadej, a to ti nek nov paket tlacis na star debian?
<Tadej> upgrade
<hruske> iz cesa na kaj
<nafisa> sneg gre
<nafisa> glej zunaj sneg gre
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> a je kdo kle k se mal bl spozna an gimp? :P
<CrazyLemon> not me
<sasa84> veš kaj... sam na črno-beli slikci bi rada neki izrezala (ne fotografiji)
<sasa84> pač tist kar je črn, d bi blo slikca, ne d je še belo vmes
<sasa84> a obstaja kej tazga, d tist k je iste barve izreže?
<CrazyLemon> ja..natančna roka :D
<sasa84> jezi me k neki sploh ne morm it okol...zkaj se noče črtica potegnt :(
<CrazyLemon> sj maš tiste škarje kjer lahk določiš točko
<CrazyLemon> pa ful povečaš pa daš točke čist blizu
<CrazyLemon> pa gre
<sasa84> noče mi potegnt tm nekje čez :(
<CrazyLemon> prasc :(
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: 1080p video Å¡teka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4911/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> bogdanov is back
<nafisa> :*
<bogdanov> nafisa :*
<bogdanov> evo sraubu
<bogdanov> ceu dan
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynMk2EwRi4Q&feature=relmfu
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Akon - Sorry, Blame It On Me
<sasa84> ooo bogdan ;)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMhMfBLlfJg :)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - MZP & OTŽ - Babo Amerikanac (Radio Edit)
<sasa84> bogdanov, si kej prjatu z gimpom? :P
<upd> kaj bi rada, naredila v gimp ?
<upd> sasa84:  ???
<nafisa> neki bi rada zrezala
<bogdanov> sasa84 o nism nc :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kako dostopat do win particij?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/226/new/posts/
<jodlajodla> oo
<CrazyLemon> ii
<jodlajodla> ee
<jodlajodla> zanima me, če se da budget komp sestavt, tko da bi ubuntu gor lavfov?
<jodlajodla> gimp, gedit, lampp, firefox, v tem stilu bi blo večinoma odprt gor :)
<upd> a to un budget od Å¡para
<jodlajodla> budget v smislu za mjhen dnar
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> kasn
<bogdanov> dnar?
<upd> aha
<bogdanov> recmo
<jodlajodla> velk dnar (vsaj zame :) ) okol 370€+
<nafisa> kupiš netbooka za 250 e z garancijo za 2 leti
<bogdanov> v smislu
<upd> 200€ bi moral bit dovolj.
<bogdanov> 300eu?
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> 200
<bogdanov> nedobis nic
<jodlajodla> max 390, tko nekol
<jodlajodla> *okol xD
<bogdanov> seveda
<bogdanov> novo
<bogdanov> mislim
<upd> bogdanov: moj acer apire one je bil 200€ in dela vse super.
<bogdanov> nov?
<bogdanov> in pa on misme desktop rac
<bogdanov> ne neetbook itd..
<jodlajodla> enga amdja dvojedernga, 4gb rama, grafa - to je edin problem pomoje, ker nevem kaj bi mogu izbrat, da bi vse delal; pol pa še matična s podporo 5.1 zvoku :)
<upd> nov ja
<jodlajodla> + to, da bi 5.1 zvok delu :)
<bogdanov> upd maja :)
<bogdanov> jodla
<bogdanov> ma dobis ze ksn
<upd> kaj ?
<bogdanov> intel dvojedrn
<CrazyLemon> jebeš intel
<nafisa> moj acer aspire one je bil 450 € ...
<nafisa> in je po pol leta crknla baterija
<CrazyLemon> amd je bl pocen pa še bolši je! :D
<jodlajodla> ma ne intel, ker so dvojederci okol 150€, medtem ko dobiš enga amdja dvojedernga 80€
<bogdanov> jodla
<bogdanov> i3
<bogdanov> dobis za 100eu
<bogdanov> in se skrijejo dvojedrni amd
<bogdanov> crazy neforsiri
<bogdanov> sandy brige FTW
<bogdanov> :)
<jodlajodla> a so že odpravl neko napako s SB?
<bogdanov> sure
<jodlajodla> katera grafa bi bla pa najbolj vredu tko, da so driverji in to za linux?
<bogdanov> poglej canonical
<bogdanov> kera je full suporeted
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<jodlajodla> link plz
<bogdanov> crazy dj link
<jodlajodla> xD
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sisaj link ;)
<jodlajodla> canonical kaj ...?
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla pejt na phoronix.com
<CrazyLemon> pa tam poglej
<CrazyLemon> pust ti bogdanov k ne ve kaj govori :>
<CrazyLemon> bogdanova*
<bogdanov> haha
<jodlajodla> a geforce ma bolšo podporo kot radeon?
<upd> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2740132625/namizni-racunalnik-pc-business-31-ghz evo to je to.
<Seniorita> Namizni računalnik PC Business 3,1 GHz - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> rac
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> da. pa še prvi po popularnosti če to šteje :)
<nafisa> prehitr pišete, da bi brala
<miha> http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/05/09/1820210/Ubuntu-Aims-For-200-Million-Users-In-Four-Years
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Aims For 200 Million Users In Four Years - Slashdot
<jodlajodla> še neki, ... se rableni računalniki dost prodajajo - če ma kdo izkušnje s tem? :)
<CrazyLemon> o miha
<bogdanov> http://www.funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/komp/maticne-plosce/amd-am3/8361/
<Seniorita> Funtech - Matična plošča GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3, AM3, AMD 770
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla če boš kupu računalnik..ne povedat bogdanovu kje živiš!!!
<bogdanov> http://www.funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/komp/procesorji-cpu/amd-am3/1441/
<Seniorita> Funtech - Procesor AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz AM3 BOX Black Edition
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<jodlajodla> CrazyLemon zakaj ne? xD
<bogdanov> http://www.funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/komp/pomnilniki-ram/ddr3/1333mhz/11125/
<Seniorita> Funtech - RAM Crucial DDR3 4GB PC3-10600 1333MHz CL9 Ballistix sport
<bogdanov> evo 205eu
<CrazyLemon> priden priden
<bogdanov> en ohisje in napajalnik
<CrazyLemon> amd  :>
<bogdanov> 50eu
<bogdanov> disk 1gb
<bogdanov> je 50eu
<bogdanov> 1tr*
<jodlajodla> kje je grafa? :O
<bogdanov> smo na 300eu
<CrazyLemon> tb*
<bogdanov> grafika 50eu
<bogdanov> 400eu
<jodlajodla> katera?
<bogdanov> pa mas 4jedrnika
<jodlajodla> grafa..
<miha> o CrazyLemon
<bogdanov> http://www.funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/komp/graficne-kartice/
<bogdanov> biraj
<Seniorita> Funtech - Grafične kartice
<CrazyLemon> miha as živ jebelacesta :)
<bogdanov> lah amd
<jodlajodla> grafa naj ma vsaj hdmi pa tko da lah vredu lavfa 720-1080p :)
<bogdanov> hd
<bogdanov> ali pa nvidia
<bogdanov> to itak
<bogdanov> dabi na useh telih
<bogdanov> glej rang 50eu
<CrazyLemon> sam fak kere dobiš že za 50€
<CrazyLemon> kr 1gb gddr3
<jodlajodla> nucam tako da bo ubuntu full supported za vse prihodnje verzije Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla dandanes ne boš več dobu take grafike k ne podpira HD
<CrazyLemon> ter k nima HDMI izhoda
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> jp
<bogdanov> jodla
<bogdanov> ja nevem kvaj un link crazy
<bogdanov> od ubuntu
<jodlajodla> sm bral na phoronix.com, samo 10 strani literature no go :D
<CrazyLemon> ma un link nima tok stvari not
<CrazyLemon> pa počasni so
<CrazyLemon> !forum canonical
<Seniorita> Canonical objavil seznam PC enot združljivih z Ubuntu OS (Stran 1 ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4755/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<jodlajodla> grem, hvala zaenkrat, ajd :)
<CrazyLemon> openbenchmarking.org je kul
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/289?vs=88
<Seniorita> Bench - CPU - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
<bogdanov> sam en primer
<bogdanov> pri i3
<bogdanov> k je dau upd prj link
<bogdanov> in pa ta 4 jedrni amd
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> i3 dvojedrni
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sicer pa
<bogdanov> se celeron
<bogdanov> je ucasih
<bogdanov> povodu amd
<bogdanov> tko daaaaa
<bogdanov> :>>>>
<bogdanov> z*
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> tkoj to
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2420041316/procesor-intel-core-i3-2100-31-ghz-box-1155
<Seniorita> Procesor Intel Core i3 2100 3,1 GHz Box, 1155 - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/komp/procesorji-cpu/amd-am3/1441/
<Seniorita> Funtech - Procesor AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz AM3 BOX Black Edition
<CrazyLemon> lej ceno :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] iztok85: Kako dostopat do win particij?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/226/new/posts/
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> mercedez
<bogdanov> ma tud ceno
<bogdanov> prod
<bogdanov> vw
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> em..pri teh testih
<CrazyLemon> 15x zmaga amd
<CrazyLemon> testov je tam okrog 30
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> točno 30 testov je
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..spet si sisau :>
<bogdanov> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> bl poceni je pa enako dobr k un dražji :>
<bogdanov> l2 512 l3 3m
<bogdanov> l2 2mb l3 6mb
<bogdanov> 2jedrni
<bogdanov> 4ejdrni
<bogdanov> nis resn
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj ma to veze..manjšo ceno ma amd
<bogdanov> ma nemors no
<CrazyLemon> pa enako dobr kar se tiče testov
<bogdanov> cene
<bogdanov> dj pa najbolsi
<bogdanov> proc
<bogdanov> od amd
<bogdanov> recmo
<bogdanov> x6 1090
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> i7 2600
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2420035925/procesor-amd-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-32-ghz-am3
<CrazyLemon> in ta
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2420040719/procesor-intel-core-i7-2600-34-ghz-1155-bx80623i72600
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> a da komentiram ceno al raj ne? :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> in kaj
<bogdanov> ma cena
<bogdanov> zdj kle
<bogdanov> kasne mas ti
<bogdanov> bolsi
<bogdanov> je intel
<bogdanov> a bi raj
<bogdanov> mu
<bogdanov> mecko c300
<bogdanov> ali
<bogdanov> golfa
<bogdanov> pizda si gniv
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..valda ma veze..moraš gledat razmerje cena/zmogljivost
<CrazyLemon> to je k da bi govoru.....stari..sm si kupu porscheja..končno hitrost ma 166km/h
<CrazyLemon> fak sm gadan
<bogdanov> mah kasne mas
<bogdanov> jst ti nasplosno
<bogdanov> govorim
<bogdanov> daje intel bols
<bogdanov> toj pa to
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ce pa gledas
<bogdanov> da bos prsparu
<bogdanov> pa dabo podobn performance
<CrazyLemon> gledaš kaj največ dobiš za določn dnar
<bogdanov> pa amd
<bogdanov> sam se zdalc
<bogdanov> nebo
<CrazyLemon> ampak ti tega ne štekaš očitno
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> serverji
<bogdanov> laufajo
<bogdanov> na amdji
<bogdanov> cccc
<bogdanov> http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/386/AMD_Phenom_II_X6_1090T_vs_Intel_Core_i7_i7-2600.html
<bogdanov> 26x za intel
<bogdanov> 4x za amd
<bogdanov> :)))))))
<bogdanov> grem uzivaj amdjovc
<CrazyLemon> za tist dnar lahk še kupiš enga X4
<CrazyLemon> pa lahk i7 sisa veslo :>
<Sky[x]> čak čak
<Sky[x]> za kerga navijaš aMD al i7 crazy ?
<CrazyLemon> ne navijam za nobenga :)
<CrazyLemon> vidim da je i7 dost bolši..sam je tudi dost dražji :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] a ti si mel lani operacijske ?
<CrazyLemon> rabm eno skripto :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> bash pa ja znaš :P
<CrazyLemon> fcked up naloga je
<CrazyLemon> tko da če jo maš..jo kr prilep nekam :>
<Sky[x]> dej mi txt prpopej na privat da vidm
<CrazyLemon> mah tista k moraš izpisat uporabnike pa kok časa so bili prijavljeni
<CrazyLemon> pa kok krat so se prijavl v sistem
<Sky[x]> hehe to mate isto pol :D
<Sky[x]> nv če sem jst delov to nalogo
<CrazyLemon> isto mamo ja..men se zdi da je lani tudi bla ta
<CrazyLemon> !forum bash AND last
<Sky[x]> 1 2 3 4 6 naloge sem jst anredu :)
<upd> babeeee nočna moraaaa
<upd> :)
<sasa84> lol
<upd> če je pa res! :)
<nafisa> sajkoooooooooooooo
<sajko> čer
<sasa84> nč, šibam spat ;)
<sasa84> nočko :)
<upd> !t en sl occluded 
<miha> nč ne bo
<upd> pa res ni je :(
<CrazyLemon> kako bi v bashu preveru če se gre za novo vrstico?
<CrazyLemon> if [ `ukaz ` -eq '\n' ] ?
<upd> if(ch == '\r'
<upd> jup
<upd> \n
<upd> sj znaš :)
<CrazyLemon> [: 17: -eq: unexpected operator
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> neznam :D
<upd> ne vem kaj ti je ukaz
<upd> to nj bi bil char
<upd> !g bash check for new line
<CrazyLemon> sj guglam :)
<upd> ups lol...
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e bl simple je
<CrazyLemon> if [ -z `ukaz` ]
<upd> ql
<upd> mmm tale GPU programirat je pa zakon :)
<upd> kak je prevod za shaders
<upd> senčenje
<upd> po so npr. 3-vrste senčenja ?
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kwa je ti i7
<bogdanov> eome x6
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> cakam
<bogdanov> pola 1
<bogdanov> da grem
<bogdanov> u pekarooooo
<CrazyLemon> jebeš pekarno
<bogdanov> sj majo
<bogdanov> cevape
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> ja valda..ob pol enih čevape pečejo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> ce prj
<bogdanov> NAROCIS
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> zdj boš reku da tudi kalamare majo
<bogdanov> kle u kranju
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> se use dobi
<bogdanov> za dnar
<bogdanov> kalamare
<bogdanov> pane
<bogdanov> to mate
<bogdanov> vi u unih
<bogdanov> koncih
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ipci shranijo svoje "kalamare"
<CrazyLemon> in pol jih tebi spečejo
<CrazyLemon> k prideš ob pol enih
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> pr sipcu
<bogdanov> jes
<bogdanov> skoz
<bogdanov> cevape
<CrazyLemon> js ne
<CrazyLemon> k vem kaj oni uporabljajo namest olja :S
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :DD
<bogdanov> ludni.ca
<CrazyLemon> kupiš? zdej konc maja poteče :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zrihtam
<bogdanov> cc
<bogdanov> za 20eu
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> pa kup
<bogdanov> 10
<bogdanov> jih
<CrazyLemon> mah jebeš to..ne rabim
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> nekoč sm mel tudi cevapi.org ;)
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> to je bla moja prva domena :D
<bogdanov> crazy.lovessssss.cevapi.org
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> Domain Name:CEVAPI.ORG
<CrazyLemon> Created On:30-Apr-2011 00:58:17 UTC
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> eden lih kupu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> Registrant Name:Sead Makota
<CrazyLemon> Registrant Organization:Mercator
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> hahaah
<bogdanov> pjd
<bogdanov> h nemu
<bogdanov> na cevape
<bogdanov> http://cevapi.org/
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> zgledajo kul
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> looooooool
<CrazyLemon> tip ma mercator!
<bogdanov> toronto
<bogdanov> HAHAHAH
<bogdanov> canada
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa tip ma tudi cevapi.ca
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> To get best Cevapi and Burek in Ontario
<CrazyLemon> Go To Mercator
<CrazyLemon> 	
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<bogdanov> hahah
<CrazyLemon> Ovdje nisu samo uspomene
<CrazyLemon> Ovdje je stvarni ukus hrane iz nasih krajeva
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> ker busanc je tip :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/notebook-ostali/rabljen-prenosnik-tronote-m85-plus-scd-oglas1274411567
<bogdanov> daga za 70
<bogdanov> prav tip
<bogdanov> daje blue screen k hoce isntalat
<bogdanov> torej
<bogdanov> disk prav daj nov
<bogdanov> torej
<bogdanov> RAM????
<CrazyLemon> kak blue screen ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj piše ?
<bogdanov> ma nevem
<bogdanov> prav da
<bogdanov> 7ke
<bogdanov> ni mogu
<bogdanov> nalozit
<bogdanov> xpjev
<bogdanov> pomoje
<bogdanov> je ram
<bogdanov> to kriv
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ponavad je tko
<bogdanov> alpa disk
<bogdanov> sam prav daje disk nov
<bogdanov> notr
<CrazyLemon> Baterija zdrži približno 1 uro
<bogdanov> ma bom kupu
<bogdanov> necaku
<bogdanov> da mi da mir
<bogdanov> ze 1x
<CrazyLemon> torej 30min :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> kao prav
<bogdanov> 45
<bogdanov> min mije delovala
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> 30min
<bogdanov> realno ja
<bogdanov> hah
<CrazyLemon> tole ni vredno 100€
<bogdanov> jah itak dani
<bogdanov> jst sm zamenu dual core
<bogdanov> 2gb unga
<CrazyLemon> dej mu 50€ pa je zmenjen
<bogdanov> za p4
<bogdanov> sm ga prodav
<bogdanov> za 200
<bogdanov> zanc
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> prav kao
<bogdanov> sj meje se dost
<bogdanov> klical
<bogdanov> dobr je k
<bogdanov> je ddr2
<bogdanov> pa to ze
<bogdanov> bom mu zbiv samo tezka
<bogdanov> Na dva mijesta u Torontu mozete pojesti ili kupiti za Vas rostilj prave sarajevske cevapcice. Ili mozda vise volite Burek, Sirnicu, Zeljanicu ili Krompirusu
<bogdanov> HAH
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> Privee special with CRAZY LEMON all night long - PSIHO * VEZTAX * IAN F - 14. 5. 2011 - 23.00 @ Ambasada Gavioli, Izola.
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja sj
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> to sm ti jst ze guvoru
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj si govoru :D
<bogdanov> ja dj
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<CrazyLemon> jah sj vem :D
<CrazyLemon> to js vem že od prvega dne :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dj-lemon.com/
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> bod
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> pa upad
<bogdanov> unga
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> zbijem
<bogdanov> mi das
<bogdanov> 200eu
<bogdanov> pa ti dj
<bogdanov> notr
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> mah kje..ne morem js tok naglas poslušat muzke :D
<bogdanov> maja
<bogdanov> sj to
<bogdanov> cefurka!!!!
<bogdanov> zanc za 1ga
<bogdanov> maja
<bogdanov> dol u extremu
<bogdanov> tapru house dance
<bogdanov> ok kul
<bogdanov> pol pa techno
<bogdanov> kurba semije sfukal
<bogdanov> pa uni fleserji
<bogdanov> bjih sam gaziv
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> pojdi na schranz party
<CrazyLemon> tist je Å¡ele ubijalsko
<bogdanov> ej
<bogdanov> sm biu
<bogdanov> 1x
<bogdanov> pa nkol vec
<bogdanov> kolega meje
<bogdanov> uvaliv
<bogdanov> prav daje dance
<bogdanov> do 6h
<CrazyLemon> ahhaha
<bogdanov> zutri sm poslusu
<bogdanov> tist
<CrazyLemon> da bi bilo vsaj dance :D
<bogdanov> u lj
<bogdanov> pol pa
<bogdanov> se after
<bogdanov> parti do 12
<bogdanov> a on je furu
<bogdanov> SFUKALLLLLLLLLL
<CrazyLemon> schranz je za tiste k majo radi tabletke
<CrazyLemon> k drugač tistga ne moreš poslušat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ceja bla
<bogdanov> kr ena
<bogdanov> mtka
<bogdanov> 50let
<bogdanov> stara
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<bogdanov> tm fleserka
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> zakaj jo nisi zapecal :S
<bogdanov> je rekla
<bogdanov> daje od enga
<bogdanov> crazylemona
<bogdanov> sm reku ok
<bogdanov> nam vrebu
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> nc odoh u pekaro
<bogdanov> BRB
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> grem js spat
<CrazyLemon> n8
<bogdanov> n8
<bogdanov> :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-10
<christooss_> sup bitchez
<bogdanov> jo
<christooss_> a dogaja
<bogdanov> nc lih rihtam enmu xp
<bogdanov> pol pa movie time
<bogdanov> kva ti
<christooss_> mal fpsjke nabijam
<christooss_> sauerbraten pa oa :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> as kj naskilov
<bogdanov> :P
<christooss_> itak
<bogdanov> kul :)
<christooss_> mormo mal igrat spet
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sam tisi
<christooss_> zdej bom dobu boljši upload bo lahk server 24/7 gor
<bogdanov> bl slabo na ircu uvece
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kul
<christooss_> mah sej sm
<christooss_> ponavad po enajsti kej pridem prebrat na kanal
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> bogdanov a ti dela tuki stream?
<christooss_> Roxanne McKee
<christooss_> http://www.justin.tv/onemoregametv/b/285523618
<christooss_> to zadnjo mislim roxanne je sam ena huda baba :)
<christooss_> nvm že dela
<christooss_> nč grem spat
<bogdanov> This video will be available in a few minutes. Please check back later.
<bogdanov> ok ajd
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<Sky[x]> miha: uzanč sem seniorito pingov in je mela 12s laga :D
<miha> Sky[x]: mah
<miha> Sky[x]: ne bom komentiru
<Sky[x]> chrome ma resno ranljivost :>
<nafisa> chrome ima posodobitev
<miha> zakaj ubuntu Å¡e nima FF 4.0?
<miha> lazy b*****
<Sky[x]> ej zakaj se men chrome ne posodobi samodejno
<Sky[x]> šele ko glem na about achrome mi začne gledat za updejte ?
<BigWhale> miha, saj ima
<BigWhale> mislim v 10.10 ne bo ... :)
<BigWhale> v 11.04 je pa 4.0
 * CrazyLemon uporablja v 10.04 FF4
<CrazyLemon> in mornin pipl :)
<Sky[x]> <nafisa> chrome ima posodobitev
<Sky[x]> nima še nič
<Sky[x]> ! ?
<nafisa> men je ravno posodobilo
<Sky[x]> na kok ?
<nafisa> čak ...
<Sky[x]> 11.0.696.65 je zadna pr men up to date
<Sky[x]> sam sem win :)
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> tuki je zdaj na to posodobilo
<Sky[x]> vidš :)
<BigWhale> gres na daily builds pa mas vsak dan nov chrome :>
<Sky[x]> hehe
<miha> ne vem jst mam 10.04
<miha> pa mi ni upgrejdal ff
<miha> zakaj bi moral to sam?
<miha> so preleni pr ubuntu da bi bli sodobni pr par najpomembnejsih paketih
<miha> slamparija
<CrazyLemon> sej ti niti ne bo upgrejdalo..samo security fixes boš dobu :)
<andrejz> tako politko majo
<miha> krneki...
<andrejz> čeprav ravno za firefox mislijo omogočit neko možnost nadgradnje
<miha> bo treba menjat distribucijo.. kira se sama posodobi?
<andrejz> vem da je s firefox Å¡e dodatna jeba, ker imajo posebej prevode
<andrejz>  v nekem durgem zapisu
<andrejz> @miha: če misliš rolling release pol arch al pa mint
<miha> nočem source distribucij
<miha> ne bom segrevu prenosnika za brezveze
<miha> andrejz: zakaj rolling
<miha> sj pa firefox ni glibc
<miha> da bi vse sesul
<miha> to je trivialno upgrejdat
<miha> problem so libi ne aplikacije
<miha> sicer pa.. kateri mint?
<miha> mint debian? :)
<andrejz> ja rolling pomeni, da se skoz vrti naprej
<CrazyLemon> you keep on rolling!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<andrejz> da se ti sproti nadgrajujejo vsi paketi, k pridejo vem
<andrejz> ven
<andrejz> ne vem jedro, firefox, office, vse
<miha> zakaj so pol sploh releasi?
<miha> mors takrat vse upgrejdat?
<andrejz> releasov ni
<miha> piše da so vsakih 6 mescov :)
<CrazyLemon> mint je ubuntu based
<andrejz> za kaj zdaj govoriš? za arch al mint
<andrejz> imaš mint debain verzijo
<andrejz> tista je rolling
<miha> aha.. pa..dela? :)
<miha> sm probu enkrat debian unstable.. in NIČ ne dela
<miha> :D
<Sky[x]> napsy: mij uzanč kazov MINT
<Sky[x]> in je fajn zgledal :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy mel mint ??
<CrazyLemon> to pa dvomim
<Sky[x]> opala ARCH*
<Sky[x]> arch ma gor 100% :)
<CrazyLemon> arch ja..mint ne :D
<miha> hm
<miha> pol grem rajš nazaj na gentoo
<miha> :D
<miha> dilema
<miha> všeč mi je ker ubuntu kr dela... sam ko je vse vsaj 6 mescev staro, če ne 12 :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Težave z nastavitvijo dual boota  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4939/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> madona..k kaka baba si
<CrazyLemon> dodaš PPA pa je problem rešen
<CrazyLemon> jebelacesta
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: preveč komplicirano :)
<miha> pa sumljivo. kaj bom enim hekerjem zaupu
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> hekerju?
<miha> ja avtorju PPA
<CrazyLemon> mozilla ma uradni ppa kok js vem
<miha> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/firefox-4-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-users/
<Seniorita> Firefox 4 PPA for Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 users
<miha> tole?
<andrejz> recimo
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> in ful je komplicirano
<CrazyLemon> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<andrejz> samo pozorno jaz sem dodal neuradni ppa za empathy, ker je en hrošč v emapthy 3.0 res popravljen
<CrazyLemon> ena vrstica :D
<andrejz> crazy ni res
<andrejz> je Å¡e ena
<andrejz> sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<CrazyLemon> no pust tisto
<CrazyLemon> tisto ti naredi samo
<CrazyLemon> čez cca. 24ur
<CrazyLemon> če maš omogočene posodobitve
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> no hvala
<miha> upgrejda
<CrazyLemon> zdej te bodo ownal! :>
<miha> ker sm vidu na winsih kak je 4.0 hitr, je sicer grd.. ampak hitr je
<andrejz> no na linuxu ni tako hiter :)
<miha> je
<miha> andrejz: glavna razlika ki opazim takoj je, da ne šteka ko vtipkaš url pa kaže že obiskane strani
<miha> pr 3.6 sm moral dat procesor na 'performance'
<andrejz> ne dejansko ni toliko hiter, ker je nekaj drgač skompajlan
<miha> da je zmogel ta napor
<andrejz> firefox 5 al 6 pa naj bi bil ok
<CrazyLemon> 5x bl počasn
<andrejz> tud grafično pospeševanje bo mel
<miha> pa odpri v novem tabu
<miha> je tud Å¡tekal
<miha> a zdj je končn vsak tab svoj thread
<miha> pr mafia wars pač treba 10 tabov odpret da prijatli niso jezni :D
<CrazyLemon> lol kaj sm zdj slišal "policisti so v rdečem cliu" ?????? lol..a bogi policisti nimajo več niti za audija a4? :S
<CrazyLemon> baje da se MS zelo trudi da bi kupu Skype :)
<CrazyLemon> in zgleda da ga je pravkar kupu
<CrazyLemon> "pravkar"
<andrejz> a ga nista hotla fb pa google
<CrazyLemon> hotla že
<CrazyLemon> ampak očitno je MS ponudu malce več
<CrazyLemon> 8+ miljard
<CrazyLemon> bomo vidli jutri
<andrejz> a vidim da omgubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ko naj bi objavili nakup
<andrejz> pizda je ebay Å¡alabajzer
<andrejz> kupi za 3 miljarde, proda nazaj za 2
<andrejz> čez eno leto pa prodajo firmo za 8 milijar
<andrejz> milijard
<CrazyLemon> sj kul
<CrazyLemon> bo zdej vsaj neki google naredu
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo ob kateri uri bo danes google i/o ? :D
<CrazyLemon> fajn bi bilo če bi google objavu "we bought skype !" :D
<Sky[x]> Skype to be renamed Microsoft Windows Live Hotmail MSN Video Chat Bing
<Sky[x]> :D
<andrejz> lol
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Sky[x]> to je en na s.t napisov tko da nv kok je res :)
<CrazyLemon> na twitterju je to dobu :)
<miha> pa saj skype že zdaj močno favorizira winse
<miha> v čem je razlika
<miha> kr naj bo od M$
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak ni MS only
<CrazyLemon> kmalu se pa lahk zgodi da bo MS only :)
<miha> pa kaj pol
<miha> se jim 3 leta ni dal videa portat na linux
<miha> fula težk!
<miha> amsn je to ratal na lastno pest delat
<Sky[x]> na osx je pa šele dobre pol leta nazaj pršu al kako je blo že ?
<miha> oni pa kot firma ne morjo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/
<Seniorita> Google I/O 2011
<Sky[x]> folijo lahko dam v pečico s pico skupaj gret ane ?
<CrazyLemon> v pečico ja
<CrazyLemon> v mikrovalovno ne
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> ql
<CrazyLemon> mislim..sej lahk tudi v mikrovalovno
<CrazyLemon> če želiš videt fajn ognjemet :D
<nafisa> ej, a ms office dela v wine-u?
<CrazyLemon> stara različica je delala
<CrazyLemon> kako je s temi novimi pa poglej na
<nafisa> 2007 ne?
<CrazyLemon> !g appsdb winehq microsoft office
<Seniorita> WineHQ - Microsoft Office (installer only) http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=31
<CrazyLemon> oh..celo 2010 dela
<CrazyLemon> eh..to je installer
<CrazyLemon> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10
<Seniorita> WineHQ  - Word
<CrazyLemon> torej..2007 naj bi tudi delal ja
<BigWhale> Lobiram za Ubuntu Music store
<BigWhale> da rata mal bolj available pr nas
<BigWhale> hah!
<CrazyLemon> you go girl!
<nafisa> superca ...
<nafisa> bom popoldne probala dat gor
<nafisa> ej, se da xchat tako naštelat, da bi čas pred posti napisalo?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<nafisa> če ne najdem v settingsih
<nafisa> bom Å¡e 1x raziskala
<CrazyLemon> interface -> text box
<CrazyLemon> timestamps
<nafisa> tnx
<CrazyLemon> np
<Sky[x]> fak no
<Sky[x]> mam stolpec z decimalkami pa sem piko pisal
<Sky[x]> =SUM(G2:G18)
<Sky[x]> tole bi mi mogl seštet pa kr nič ne nardi ? :>
<nafisa> če maš vmes kaj narobe spisano ...
<Sky[x]> prazne ni
<nafisa> namesto 3,5 je 3.5 al obratno?
<Sky[x]> tam k je bla prazna sem dal 0
<nafisa> praznine ne upošteva
<Sky[x]> s piko sem vse pisal
<nafisa> probi z vejco?
<nafisa> men je zadnjič na vejco čist ok delalo
<Sky[x]> tud z vejco ne gre
<Sky[x]> WTF :>
<Sky[x]> kr koda mi piše v oknčku =SUM(G2:G4)
<sajko> probi Å¡e enkrat napisat
<sajko> nevem kak je excel v google docs dela tako . kot m
<sajko> , *
<Sky[x]> probavam zdj na kompu pa isto noče
<sajko> sam dobiš drug rezultat :)
<Sky[x]> prov WTFž
<Sky[x]> google docs pa 0 izpiše
<Sky[x]> Å¡e , probam tam
<sajko> si zihr da pravi stolpec seštevaš? :D
<miha> ja no
<nafisa> google docs mi je zadnjič čist ok delalo
<miha> ni nujno da formula narobe
<miha> lahk maš "števila" kot tekst napisana
<miha> torej al , al . prov
<miha> ni vseeno
<nafisa> kot String?
<Sky[x]> ja kot navadn text sem dal sem zdj ugotrovu
<nafisa> aha!
<nafisa> avidš
<sajko> [rešeno] :P
<nafisa> ljolj
<miha> vidiš... debugiranje je vedno enak
<miha> "kaj vse lahko gre narobe v tej vrstici?"
<miha> tko kot crazy, ki ne pomisli, da je nullpointerexception, ker je pač ono null
<miha> :D
 * miha se spomni svojega prvega soočenja z "segmentation fault, core dumped".. no to mi je blo rahlo uganka
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> crazy kaj ? :D
<CrazyLemon> crazy ni programer..zato tudi ne pomisli zakaj je ker exception! :D
<CrazyLemon> sj drugač sm vedu da je neki null..nism pa vedu kaj :P
<nafisa> izgovori
<CrazyLemon> tiho ti :p
<sajko> sevede ni programer če pa nikol ne gre na fax :D
<nafisa> ne bom :p
<CrazyLemon> grem grem.. čez kako urco
<CrazyLemon> oz dobro urco
<nafisa> si nekam zgodaj vstal
<nafisa> je kaj narobe s tabo?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem :(
<CrazyLemon> v soboto sm že ob 6ih vstal :(
<nafisa> jst sem spala od 23h do 8h :S
<Sky[x]> jst pa pol urce manj :)
<nafisa> to je zame ogromno
<nafisa> pa se počutim enako, kot sinoči, ko sem zaspala ...
<nafisa> neki ni ok
<CrazyLemon> i agree
<sajko> jaz sem tudi dobro spal, namest da bi se ucil :D
<CrazyLemon> sajko kaj se pa ti učiš
<sajko> a fura tle kdo (*)ubuntu 10.10 z 2.6.37 kernelom
<nafisa> sajko, te se pa zdajle uči
<sajko> crazy, sevanje in razširjanje valov
<nafisa> jst se bom tud popoldne teorijo managementa učila
<CrazyLemon> ah..pis of kejk
<sajko> nafisa, tolk sm se naspal da mam kr glavobol :)
<sajko> no kul, upam da bo res :D
 * CrazyLemon fura 10.04 & 11.04
<sajko> dozdej se mi zdi najtezji izpit na faxu :D
<CrazyLemon> mah nimaš se kaj to sploh učit
<sajko> no kokrkol, a je treba restricted driverje popucat preden upgrejdaš?
<CrazyLemon> pač valovi se razširjajo
<CrazyLemon> pa sevajo tut
<nafisa> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> men piše, da uporabljam 11.04
<nafisa> če ga pa neeeeeeee
<CrazyLemon> sajko..hm.. mogoče bi bilo pametno ja :)
<sajko> :)
<CrazyLemon> ni pa nujno
<CrazyLemon> js nisem..pa se je lepo nadgradilo
<CrazyLemon> nafisa
<CrazyLemon> lsb_release -a
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> ma če dam o ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> in sajko pripravi se da boš mel resne težave :D
<nafisa> pod sistem
<CrazyLemon> tko je bolš..ker pol če vse fino laufa si še bl happy :))
<sajko> misleš?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<sajko> ne mislm kompajlar svojga, bi iz ppa snel
<sajko> kompajlat*
<CrazyLemon> ppa?
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti bi kernel upgrejdal ?
<CrazyLemon> pozab pol
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da želiš na natty upgrejdat
<sajko> jap, sam kernel
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sajko> nene
<sajko> 10.10 mi je cist fajn
<sajko> sam kernel bi na 37 prestavu, ker mi bo par zadev zacel delat
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t467187#crta
<Seniorita> Skype bo br&#382;kone prodan Microsoftu @ Slo-Tech
<sajko> pol bo pa google kupu M$
<sajko> Googla bo pa Apple
<sajko> :p
<CrazyLemon> bog ne daj
<miha> ne bi Å¡lo
<miha> ker so ameriške firme in po zakonu ne smejo
<andrejz> anti monopoly, anyone?
<miha> ko je ibm mel 60-70 % delež ni smel kupit niti jebene majhne firmice M$
<miha> :D
<sajko> :)
<miha> zato je m$ v bistvu uspel, ker niso mogl IBM kupit DOSa.. so moral licencirat
<sajko> sej bo pa Zidar posredoval:D
<miha> haha
<nafisa> skype to MS???????? :O
<nafisa> neeeeeeeeee
<miha> po naših kriterijih je M$ v bistvu tajkunska firma... kot ultra je dobu predober posel.. 20 miljonov za 20 zaposlenih
<CrazyLemon> ultra gre v stečaj...MS pa ne :D
<miha> hehe
<miha> mhm
<CrazyLemon> nč..gremo neki jest
<nafisa> dober tek
<CrazyLemon> hvala :)
<nafisa> nzk
<nafisa> je teknilo?
<CrazyLemon> vedno tekne! :)
<nafisa> super
<CrazyLemon> lejtr pipl
<andrejz> a kdo uporablja gnome 3.0
<sajko> jest sm testiral 14 dni na fedori
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/may/10/microsoft-skype-deal-shocks-analysts
<Seniorita> Microsoft's $8bn Skype deal shocks analysts | Technology | guardian.co.uk
<andrejz> če ga ma kdo zdajle gor, da mi preveri za en bug
<lobi> CrazyLemon: evo mene nazaj, vceraj ko sem dal STA driverje od X gor zdaj pa mi ne dela zicna povezava
<lobi> :D
<miha> lobi: !google voodoo debugging
<Seniorita> Voodoo debugging definition of Voodoo debugging in the Free Online ... http://encyclopedia2.thefreedictionary.com/Voodoo+debugging
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lobi: HP nx7300; ubuntu 11.04 (64bit), wireless ne deluje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4940/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Težave z nastavitvijo dual boota  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4939/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> lobi: sm ti reku da bo delal ko boš bil na kablu!
<CrazyMelon> :D
<miha> mah wireless se mi še kr sesuva pod tem ubuntu, sam sem že navajen... še dobro da nism upgrejdu, da vsaj ostalo dela
<miha> :)
<CrazyMelon> kaj pa maš za eno kartico?
<miha> [   22.481752] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27k
<miha> [   22.481882] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN REV=0x54
<miha> nazadnje ugotavlu, da vsem wireless točkam (ne sam moji) pade signal na 0.. in sam reboot še pomaga.. večinoma dost da network-manager restartam
<miha> al kej SOVA/NSA tle počnejo?! :D
<miha> ker sicer se povezuje v prazno..minute dolgo
<miha> dokler ne obupam
<miha> po rebotu pa vse dela spet
<CrazyMelon> hm..kaj pa vem..men normalno laufa..
<miha> ista?
<CrazyMelon> ne :p
<miha> no saj
<CrazyMelon> sm mel podobne tezave z belkinovo kartico
<miha> ma enkrat sm probu z usb kartico ko sicer fotr uporabl
<miha> a
<miha> pa network-manager enak crkne
<CrazyMelon> po moje napačn driver uporabljas
<CrazyMelon> iwlwifi bi mogu kok berem kle na http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<Seniorita> Intel&#174; Wireless WiFi Link drivers for Linux*
<miha> CrazyMelon: nč ne uporablam
<miha> to ubuntu sam naštimu tak
<CrazyMelon> jah mogoce je pa to problem! :))
<miha> a je kak ppa?
<miha> :D
<miha> Note: The iwlwifi driver has been merged into mainline kernel since 2.6.24. If you are using kernels after this release, please use the intree (drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi) driver directly.
<CrazyMelon> ja
<miha> kak že pogledam kernel?
<CrazyMelon> lshw -c network
<CrazyMelon> pa poglej pod wireless kartico
<CrazyMelon> kateri driver uporablja
<CrazyMelon> nc..odmor..brb
<miha> driver=iwlagn
<miha>  product: PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<miha> CNN Breaking News: Microsoft agrees to buy Skype for $8.5 billion, Fortune has confirmed. - http://bit.ly/9Ft6Kq
<Seniorita> CNN.com International - Breaking, World, Business, Sports, Entertainment and Video News
<lobi> CrazyMelon: thanks
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/google-chrome-pwned-on-windows-7-exploit-leaps-over-sandboxaslrdep/12705
<Seniorita> Google Chrome PWNED on Windows 7, exploit leaps over sandbox/ASLR/DEP | ZDNet
<upd> ola
<upd> tale upravljalec paketov, ane k daš par paketov inštalirat, bi lohk medtem ko prvega namešča, že downloadal drugega :)
<Mikoar> men so vdrl v hotmail account
<CrazyMelon> you go girl
<Mikoar> ma kdo od vas tud enake izkusnje z hotmailom?
 * CrazyMelon is a google man
<upd> o ja, zadnje čase se kar vrstijo vdori v hotmail, prejšni teden so mi trije rekli če lahko nazaj dobim geslo...
<upd> a maš virus, al pa pač slabo geslo, al neki, v vsakem primeru recovery password, če ni email tud zamenjan, če pa je ker verjetno je si jebal ježa.
<CrazyMelon> ubuntu uporablja..itak da nima firefoxa
<upd> sj sem napisal al pa slabo geslo, a chrome pa ni vuln ? :)
<CrazyMelon> lol..firefoxa
<CrazyMelon> mislu sm napisat "ubuntu uporablja..itak da nima virusa"
<CrazyMelon> :D
<CrazyMelon> in ne vem če je chrome vuln na linuxu
<CrazyMelon> samo za wine so pisal
<upd> ok se mi je zdel malo čudno.. mja sj ponavad ni, je pa vedno možnost da je :)
<CrazyMelon> po moje se je on logiral gor na kaki public mašini
<CrazyMelon> :)
<upd> možno ja
<upd> za v hotmail je itaq sam ene 500 načinov kako pohekat
<Mikoar> nism uporabljo public masine pa tud geslo mam mocno
<Mikoar> pa linux sm neho uporabljat
<CrazyMelon> no vidiš
<CrazyMelon> zdej te pa linux bog kaznuje
<nafisa> upd, nauč me :D
<upd> nafisa:  te bo bogdanov jst sm out :)
<upd> !g hack into hotmail
<upd> ....
<Seniorita> Scam Alert: How to hack hotmail, gmail and yahoo mail! http://www.geckoandfly.com/1851/this-is-how-to-hack-hotmail-gmail-and-yahoo-mail-account/
<upd> bullshit :)
<nafisa> DISCLAIMER: The author of this article does not advocate the breaking of any law. The article is written for an information and warning purposes only.
<nafisa> hihihi
<upd> ubistuv je to brezveze napisal ker nič konkretnega ni napisal
<nafisa> ja, saj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Katero grafično kartico za Linux?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4941/new/posts/
<nafisa> 1. There is no readymade software program that can hack Gmail with just a click of a button. So, stay away from those websites that are waiting to rip off your pockets by selling fake products.
<nafisa> pišuka poldi ... a res? :D
<nafisa> sem pa mela en program za msn ... včasih ... si vpisal noter naslov ... pa ga je izpisalo iz msn-ja :D
<sajko> sam jest pa lahko hackem v svoj gmail z enim klikom -> vpisem geslo in kliknem login :)
<upd> ja to se zdej ne da več
<upd> oz. da se načeloma, ampak ni učinkovito
<nafisa> sajko, to znam jst tud ... v svoj gmail prit
<CrazyMelon> js niti gesla ne rabim vpisat!!
<CrazyMelon> beat that!
<sajko> :)
<nafisa> jst samo stran odprem, ja
<nafisa> pa ga že mam :D
<CrazyMelon> js niti tega ne rabim
<sajko> jest sm pa bl paranoicen, ce glih kdo na kompu kej browsa :D
<CrazyMelon> pa me telefon obvesti da mam mail!
 * CrazyMelon is unbeatable
<nafisa> ja, dobr ...
<nafisa> to lahko tud jst
<nafisa> samo ...
<nafisa> ne da se mi
<upd> ma ČIST ste hudi.
<sajko> :)
<nafisa> ko sem imela gtalk inštaliran, sem tud vse dobivala
<nafisa> zdej se mi pa ne da ... ko grem gledat, grem ...
 * miha je sam paranoičen pr odprtih wlanih
<miha> v gostilnah itd :D
<CrazyMelon> k spiješ par pirov rataš paranoičen? :))
<sajko> mogoče ma pa geslo na šanku napisan
<CrazyMelon> bbs
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Cp0LqOqVEc& ti in jaz in noč in večnost tttrrr !
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Niet - Ti in jaz in noč in večnost
<upd> tole bo pa pokal ju3 na Å¡kisovi :)
<christooss__> ja fak kam so njeti zašli
<nafisa> upd, misliš, da bo? :p
<upd> o seveda da bo
<upd> christooss__: kam ?
<christooss__> u božjo mater
<christooss__> tale komad je čist u pizdi
<upd> čist hud je :D
<upd> res da je drugačen kot so starejši, samo vsen so bendi ki majo še več razlike med starimi/novimi komadi
<christooss__> ne sej me ne moti razlika sam komad ni kvaliteten
<upd> zakaj ne ?
<upd> men se zdi čist na nivoju
<christooss__> sej na nivoju že ampak kakšnem :P
<upd> pol pa povej zakaj ni kvaliteten
<christooss__> ups se posipam s pepelom
<christooss__> jst sm mislu na dišiš po prvih pomladnih trobenticah
<christooss__> ta le večnost je kr kul komad :)
<christooss__> upd im so sorry
<upd> lol ok, ti je oproščeno. tokrat. v naslednje pazi :P
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> čeprov škoda da prisluhnimo tišini ne obstaja več
<nafisa> NIKOLI, NIKOLI, ZARES NIKOLI SE NE ZADRŽUJ, KO JE TREBA PRDNITI. V NASPROTNEM PRIMERU ZADRŽANI PRDEC POTUJE NAVZGOR PO TVOJEM TELESU, VSE DO MOŽGANOV IN TAKO DOBIŠ USRANE IDEJE.
<nafisa> mogoče pa je celo kaj resnice v tem...(politiki, ko so na seji, težko prdnejo)...
<CrazyLemon> <lobi> CrazyLemon: evo mene nazaj, vceraj ko sem dal STA driverje od X gor zdaj pa mi ne dela zicna povezava
<CrazyLemon> <lobi> :D
<CrazyLemon> emmmm
<CrazyLemon> sudo dhclient eth0
<CrazyLemon> probaj ko boš se priklopu prek kabla
<Tadej> folk a je ze kdo tle updatal galley1 na gallery 3?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: UDS 11.10 - Oneiric Ocelot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4937/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale jebela cesta..a boš ti postavu testno okolje al moramo uporabljat te "free" varijante? :)
<BigWhale> a ni en zadnjic postal, da se lahko ponuca?
<BigWhale> mislim lahko postavim
<BigWhale> a se bo tud shell nucal?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: UDS 11.10 - Oneiric Ocelot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4937/new/posts/
<christooss__> CrazyLemon a to za page?
<CrazyLemon> jah to mene ne spraševat ker js ne bom nč nucal ,sam nadziral ter tečnaru da se neki naredi
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ ja
<christooss__> to je andrej dal strežnik tud online
<CrazyLemon> sicer je andrejM neki govoru da bo on gor dal wordpress
<CrazyLemon> sam nekak dvomim da je karkol naredu
<CrazyLemon> pa še ne vem če je gor na tistem strežniku apache/mysql/php
<CrazyLemon> pa zdj mal razmišljam..pa sm pršu do ugotovitve da bi bilo fajn https gor met...torej a bi lahk lugos zrihtal certifikat ? :)
<CrazyLemon> (v produkciji..ne na testnem okolju)
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> lugos Å¡e za svoj page ni certifikata 2 leti zrihtal, zdaj ga bodo pa za ubuntu.si ? :P
<miha> a pr arnesu ni možno dobit za lugos?
<CrazyLemon> je možno ja
<miha> http://www.arnes.si/storitve/splet-posta-strezniki/digitalna-strezniska-potrdila.html
<Seniorita> Digitalna strežniška potrdila: Arnes
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi pri godaddy bi lahk dobil
<CrazyLemon> sam moramo bit uradno "open source project"
<CrazyLemon> al neki podobnega
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: namestiteb uibuntu 11.04 na usb disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4942/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> tale je zgleda pijan :S
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/firefox-4-downloads-way-ahead-of-ie9/12713
<Seniorita> Firefox 4 downloads way ahead of IE9 | ZDNet
<andrejz> ful so spredaj, tud po market shareu
<christooss__> ff4 ftw :)
<andrejz> evo link
<andrejz> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5186/5700572858_1ea32367c9_o.png
<andrejz> zdajle sem Å¡el gledat zdnet link in so z istga bloga slikco pobral kot sem ga jaz danes bral :)
<upd> tooo
<upd> svirajjj
<upd> :)
<andrejz> vse skupaj bi morali Å¡e s chrome primerjat, tam je Å¡ele strm gfar
<andrejz> graf
<nafisa> ajn kveščn, ko mi je pršu na pamet ... a obstaja kak seznam spletnih strani, ki bi bile škodljive linuxu?
<napsy> hm skodljive
<upd> NE.
<upd> google vse blokira :)
<andrejz> na primer www.microsoft.com
<upd> haha..
<nafisa> hahaha :D
<miha> getdeb al ka je tist
<miha> je nevarn
<miha> .exe lahk probaš pognta pa kvečemu wine zapacaš
<miha> če pa .deb uspeš inštalirat.. to je pa nevarno
<andrejz> karkoli ne iz ppa, oziroma uradnih skladišč je LAHKO nevarno
<miha> :)
<nafisa> ej, sam napisal si microsoft ... pa mi je začelo v ozadju nekej mlet na polno
<upd> nazadnje je bil tud v ettercap backdoor :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: namestitev uibuntu 11.04 na usb disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4942/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: UDS 11.10 - Oneiric Ocelot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4937/new/posts/
<napsy> uporabla kdo ta google appserver?
<napsy> oz appengine
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> bo pa danes govora o njem na I/O
<CrazyLemon> android compatible led žarnice
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> tale android @ home tudi zgleda pretty cool :)
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs
<CrazyLemon> vsi na google i/o dobijo 10.1 samsung tab
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs!
<nafisa> vidiš ... ko ti nisi en izmed njih
<andrejz> živjo!
<andrejz> rabmo prostovoljce za slovenski dan informacijske družbe, ki bo v torek, 17.5., se javi kdo?
<andrejz> pa ne vsi na enkrat, da ne boste strežnika preobremenil :p
<CrazyLemon> miha
<CrazyLemon> The scrolling Gmail widget is being used as an example; widgets are now customizable in terms of horizontal or vertical stretching. Existing widgets can be upgraded "with just a few lines of XML."
<CrazyLemon> novica zate :D
<miha> kaj men gmail koristi?
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20061452-264.html
<Seniorita> Google wants Android to be the device hub | Deep Tech - CNET News
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: UDS 11.10 - Oneiric Ocelot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4937/new/posts/
<nafisa> ne dela mi flashhhhhh :'(
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> de
<nafisa> de?
<marko-_-> kak ni najboljše z enim stavkom povedal kaj je totalitarizem
<marko-_-> bi*
<Jorky> DObr večer
<Jorky> :)
<miha> marko-_-: tam kjer ima oblast "totalno" kontrolo nad državljani
<marko-_-> ma ja, to vem
<marko-_-> sam se mi zdi bolj tak
<miha> kar tito reče, velja za vsakega jugoslovana. ni debate. kunemo se ti druže
<miha> klasično je poleg javne politike, tudi zasebnost
<miha> totalitarizem pomeni da politika, oblast, totalno vpliva na vse
<miha> ni več avtonomije nikogar
<marko-_-> Totalitarizem je torej nek politični sistem oziroma režim, kjer ima ponavadi ena oseba ali neka skupina kontrolo nad vsem kaj se dogaja v državi. Da je življenje individualnega last avtoritete.
<miha> razen Å¡efa, titota
<marko-_-> kul?
<miha> tako
<Jorky> :)
<miha> recimo
<Jorky> zato tud titova jugoslavija ni bla tko rožnata kot jo opevajo
<Jorky> čene nebi propadlo vse skup
<marko-_-> jst mam majco
<marko-_-> "samo vas gledam, majku vam božjo"
<marko-_-> pa titojova faca gor
<marko-_-> car sem
<miha> Jorky: propadla je iz dveh razlogov, zunanjega in notranjega
<Jorky> kar se pa tiče družbe se pa strinjam z miho
<miha> notranji razlog je, da tito ni spustil blizu nobenga sposobnega, ker je on hotu bit edin Å¡ef
<miha> posledično, po smrti, so oblast prevzeli sami luzerji
<miha> in je Å¡lo vse dol
<Jorky> vem miha sam trenutno žal nism razpoložen za globlje debate o tem
<miha> zunanji razlog pa da po zlomu !google brest wood
<Seniorita> Brest wood paper paper boxboard  trade offers yellow pages ... http://www.coreindex.com/companies/c/Industrial/Wood-Paper/Paper-Boxboard/z/Belarus/Brest/
<miha> al kakorkol
<miha> denarne ureditve z delno zlato podlago okol 1975
<miha> so postal krediti zelo dragi
<miha> kar je v 60 in začetku 70 zdel kul pocen kredit
<Jorky> me pa veseli, da se zanimaš za to in da znaš tud s svojo glavo mislt :)
<miha> je v 80. letih postal dragoooo
<miha> in je bla jugoslavija bankrotirana
<miha> torej pomanjkanje deviz in nesposobno vodstvo...
<miha> je stagniral celo desetletje
<Jorky> podobno se bo zgodilo z EU
<miha> skup je držal sam še JLA
<miha> to pa janša razsu 1988-1991 :)
<Jorky> grčija je že tip pred izstopom iz eu
<Jorky> in s tem omajal celotno eu
<Jorky> pol naj pa še kdo reče da je eu trdna stvar
<miha> to so pretiravanja, da bi omajal
<miha> predstavlja kolk..4% eurocone bdp
<miha> res bi mel vsi izgubo
<miha> ampak daleč od razpada
<marko-_-> fak
<Jorky> eu je nič drugega kot iteres parih posameznikov
<marko-_-> sem prizadet
<marko-_-> kako se že reče
<marko-_-> pač
<miha> propade če padeta al italija al španija
<marko-_-> da je neka oseba v oblasti
<marko-_-> pač, fak
<Jorky> eu bo razpadla plej kot slej
<miha> ostale PIIGS so premale
<marko-_-> daj tišina malo
<Jorky> v roku 10 let se upam stavt da eu ne bo več
<marko-_-> miha, kako bi rekel "oseba katera ima <pač ne vem besede>"
<marko-_-> moč? prevlado?
<marko-_-> pač, veš kaj mislim
<Jorky> no ne bit nervozna
<miha> oblast?
<marko-_-> oblast
<miha> v totalitarni državi je vsa oblast v šefu
<marko-_-> danes je spet en ne naspan zadet dan pa me možgani zajebavajop
<miha> kar pomen da so nestabilne, ko Å¡ef postane star in bolan
<Jorky> v demokraciji pa v oblasti EU :D
<miha> takrat je vedn kritičn del diktature
<miha> dokler je tito "mlad" in "zdrav"
<miha> vse laufa
<Jorky> ...in turbo kapitalizma ki se odvija v ozadju "demokracije"
<Jorky> tito je bil en navaden lolek
<miha> Jorky: ?
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> ja?
<Jorky> papir vse prenese realnost jepa drugačna
<miha> Jorky: ne v bistvu, eu ima relativno mal oblasti. to je v bistvu fora. sicer res vse tehnicne predpise dela. sam vsa suverenost je v clanicah.
<miha> to je glih problem evra
<Jorky> dobr ne bom se spušu v te debate
<miha> ker ni oblasti v EU ki bi kej odločala
<miha> cela evropa "prosi" grčijo naj začne kej delat
<miha> torej, če hočejo euro obdržat, mora bit federacija
<miha> in to bodo poskusili
<Jorky> ja sam kaj če ti eu če ma vsaka posamezna država svoje interese in ne skupne, tako da ne morš nikogar prisilit v nasprotno
<Jorky> to ni tko kot USa
<Jorky> ko so vse držav eno
<Jorky> in tko tud delujejo
<miha> niso glih eno. sam je jasno kaj pristojnost federalne oblasti in kaj zveznih držav
<Jorky> Eu nikol ne bo federacija
<miha> v eu je pa vse pomešano
<Jorky> to je utopija
<miha> Jorky: tudi jug zda je tako mislil
<miha> pa so fasal lekcijo...
<miha> :D
<Jorky> federacija je lahko so lahko sam velesile ala usa itd
<Jorky> eu je premlada in preveč raznolika za to
<miha> eu skupaj ima več prebivalcev in več bdp
<miha> kot zda
<miha> če bi bla federacija, bi bla močnejša
<Jorky> nima skupne zgodovine
<miha> ma
<miha> od rimljanov dalje
<miha> :D
<Jorky> vse kar ma skupno je gospodarstvo in valuto
<Jorky> to je pa zelo trhlo
<miha> ja saj
<Jorky> tko da zame je eu totalna bedarija
<miha> euro je prvi in edini eksperiment
<miha> kjer valuta ni od države
<miha> ampak od zveze držav
<Jorky> ja sej ravno v tem je problem
<miha> in zarad tega ma zdj evro probleme
<miha> ja
<miha> ampak lej
<bogdanov> euro
<bogdanov> suxxxx
<bogdanov> TOLARJIIIIIII
<bogdanov> roX
<miha> euro in usd sta na isto trhlih temeljih, jen tud
<Jorky> in zaradu tega eu ne bo preživela
<Jorky> ker temelji pretežno na ekonomiji
<miha> glede franka in juana pa se obe centralni banki ornk trudita (s precej stroski) da se vrednost ne poveca
<miha> fora je, da ce vse valute relativno podobno zgubljajo
<miha> so menjalni tecaji fiksni
<miha> sam cena vsega narasca
<miha> nafte, hrane..
<miha> ampak nobena od valut ne "pade"
<miha> ker padanje je vedno relativno
<Jorky> ja to je pa posledica kapitalizma
<miha> lej v 80. letih je bilo preprosto
<Jorky> če nebi fural tazga kapitalizma kot ga bi se falute obdržale
<miha> dinar je ful zgubljal vrednost nonstop, zato so vsi takoj marke kupl
<miha> zdj je pa mal drugac
<miha> dinar in marka sta se zlila v evro
<Jorky> ja sam s  tem še vedno ni rešen problem
<miha> usd se prav trudijo mu sesut vrednost
<miha> da nominalno cene nepremicnin in delnic ne bi padle
<miha> namrec
<Jorky> človeštvo ne more sloneti in preživeti zgolj samo od ekonomije in ko bo to človeštvu jasno ne bo več problemov na svetu
<miha> ceprav za drzavljana je efektivno isto, ce ma nizjo placo v trdni valuti ali pa isto placo v sibki valuti. za gospodarstvo ni isto. ne mors vseh pogodb naenkrat za 20% dol spustit. torej pogodbe za eur/usd ostanejo iste, sam valute padajo
<miha> to je trik
<miha> "spodbujanja gospodarstva"
<miha> "kvantitativnega popuscanja"
<miha> ane
<Jorky> dokler pa vlada skupek različnih interesov posameznih držav ali celo še huje; posameznikov, ki upravljajo z ljudstvom oz politiko itd pa bo šlo vse samo še navzdol
<miha> "monetarnih operacij na odprtem trgu"
<Jorky> sej to kar si napisu je res ampak žal je to samo začasna rešitev
<miha> saj kaj pa mislis da delajo :D
<miha> 2012...
<miha> zakaj bi ze letos bankrotiral
<miha> ce lahk mal kasnej
<Jorky> največja žalost pa je da je surovin in vsega dovolj za miljon let in bi komot čist lepo brez problemov preživel
<Jorky> ampak dokler vlaga egoizem, izkoriščanje in nasilje bo žal predčasno konec z življenjem na tej bogi zemljici
<Jorky> in nam ne pomaga nobena super ekonomija in gospodarstvo
<Jorky> tolarji dinarji al pa evri
<Jorky> sto titov al pa obam
<Jorky> nč ne pomaga
<Jorky> dawn of men is here
<Jorky> apocalypse now :D
<bogdanov> ma kj biu tito
<bogdanov> je blo usega
<bogdanov> hmau bomo
<bogdanov> k srbija
<bogdanov> pa bosna
<bogdanov> mn k nc
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> časi res niso idealni
<Jorky> lahko pa bi bli če bi folk mel kej za delat, redne službe, normalne plače pa možnost da se v nekem normalnem času lahko osamosvoji
<Jorky> brez tega nobena država ne funkcionira
<Jorky> ker človek brez dela je čist razvrednoten
<upd> brez dela? prej braz seksa :P
<Jorky> un tam zgoraj se pa itak sam kregajo med sabo pa kradejo
<Jorky> upd: ja sej če ne delaš posledično tud ne seksaš :D
<Jorky> ker so babe ratale mahnjene na dnar
<Jorky> al pa si še prostitutke ne morš privoščit
<upd> ne vse
<Jorky> hehehhehe
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> joke
<upd> lahko ponoč najdeš kakšno v parku
<upd> pa še zaslužiš :P
<Jorky> ja no da bi posliljevalc ratu pa tud nimam iteresa
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> razen če začnem rast
<Jorky> za to pa tud nimam srca
<upd> :)
<Jorky> tko da klinc
<Jorky> rajš povejte kak oste kej zadovoljni z novim ubuntujem?
<Jorky> pa še zanima me kaj je bolj stabilno oziroma boljše za uporabo Rhythmbox al banshee?
<CrazyLemon> same crap? :)
<Jorky> ja sej to me zanima
<Jorky> al je same crap al je kaj razlike
<CrazyLemon> a je res tako težko zdownloadat oba ? :D
<Jorky> že skos ouporabljam Rhythmbox pa sm mislu mal prešaltat sam ne bom zdej mel sto playerjev gor za brezveze
<upd> CrazyLemon: ubuntu.si logo v svg prosim.
<CrazyLemon> upd hmm
<CrazyLemon> 10€ prosim
<upd> tale gimp ne more exportat .svg :(
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuone.com/p/IDO/
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuone.com/p/IDh/
<Jorky> kako sej je logo v svg formatu?
<Jorky> kaj bi Å¡e rad
<Jorky> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuone.com/p/sLW/
<CrazyLemon> evo..to so vsi ubuntu-si svg-ji k jih js mam
<upd> tnx
<CrazyLemon> np
<upd> kaj pa slo-tech
<Jorky> pol pa exporti v inkscape
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa slo-tech :D
<upd> logo svg
<CrazyLemon> !g images slo-tech logo svg
<Seniorita> File:TUeLOG SLO D RGB -Converted-.svg - Wikipedia, the free ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:TUeLOG_SLO_D_RGB_-Converted-.svg
<CrazyLemon> :/
<upd> a se da v inkspace layerje naredit
<CrazyLemon> zakaj rabiš layerje ?
<upd> !g inurl:slo-tech.com filetype:svg
<Seniorita> Napredno iskanje /advanced_search?q=inurl:slo-tech.com+filetype:svg&amp;hl=sl&amp;prmd=ivns
<upd> !g logo inurl:slo-tech.com filetype:svg
<Seniorita> Napredno iskanje /advanced_search?q=logo+inurl:slo-tech.com+filetype:svg&amp;hl=sl&amp;prmd=ivns
<upd> zato da lažje delam
<kubanc> upd, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpfwXnhqQyI
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Inkscape "POSITIONING AND LAYERS" Tutorial #10
<CrazyLemon> še vedno ne razumem zakaj lažje delaš če so layerji..tko da ne..ne vem če se dajo layerji naredit v inkscapeu
<Jorky> čak bom preveru v inkscape če se da
<Jorky> moment
<kubanc> layerje se da nardit
<miha> CrazyLemon: da lažje spodi kej brišeš
<miha> pa tist zgori ostane čez
<miha> :D
<miha> tolk vem o layerjih.. ne velik
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sj izbereš predmet pa ga zbrišeš :D
<upd> ja ne moreš ko importaš neki
<upd> se prilepi na spodnjo ane
<miha> jah pr bitnih slikah je to bolj nujno kot pr vektorskih
<miha> verjetn
<upd> ne morš preoblikovat pol
<CrazyLemon> ma js sm importal dost tega
<CrazyLemon> pa se ni prileplo
<upd> v gimp lepo klikneš na layer in daš spremeni merilo
<Jorky> v inkscape se da delat layerje
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne spomnem se da bi se
<upd> ja ok pol če se da tud tko ql
<Jorky> pa itak je svg format za vektorsko sliko
<Jorky> zakar se uporablja inkscape
<Jorky> tko da se morš sam inkscape naučit pa bo
<miha> zakaj pr ff 4.0 ne scrola prov z ajax
<miha> vedn mi nazaj scrola
<miha> ko se doda na konc
<miha> pr 3.6 je blo lepo
<miha> ostal kjer je blo
<CrazyLemon> its a feature
<Jorky> :D
<miha> pa flash utripa
<miha> drugo pa ok
<miha> :D
<upd> ve kdo kako zaklenit razmerje ko sliko pomanjšaš v ink ?
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi klikneš na tista dva OO
<CrazyLemon> da se združita
<upd> sm našel ja tam je klučavnica
<bogdanov> oo
<lobi> ooy
<lobi> kaj kdo ve kako zapres banshee media player
<CrazyLemon> ctrl + q ? :D
<lobi> hehe ne dela
<lobi> ne dela x na oknu
<lobi> ne dela ctrl + w
<lobi> okno se zapre
<lobi> samo se vedno spila v odzadju
<lobi> :)
<CrazyLemon> kill -9 `pidof banshee`
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> or
<bogdanov> grep
<bogdanov> sta ima crazy
<bogdanov> as su na cevapi.ca
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ma evo nc
<CrazyLemon> gledam housea
<lobi> hehe
<CrazyLemon> pa lula mi se
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> lulaj
<lobi> so naredli tak da samo stisnes stop na in pol ga utisas
<lobi> na zvocniku
<lobi> desno zgoraj
<lobi> :)
<bogdanov> rili?
<lobi> kljub temu pa on lepo laufa v odzadju
<lobi> wtf
<lobi> niso normalni
<lobi> banshee /usr/lib/banshee/Banshee.exe
<lobi> wtf
<lobi> .exe
<lobi> user      3531  8.7  3.4 976268 105380 ?       Sl   23:02   0:12 banshee /usr/lib/banshee/Banshee.exe --redirect-log --play-enqueued
<bogdanov> toje virus!!!
<bogdanov> palim haha
<CrazyLemon> virus!!
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<lobi> hehe
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> se en
<bogdanov> bot
<bogdanov> vec na ircdju
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> hehe
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1130-1: Exim vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1130-1/
<lobi> ok
<lobi> samo m alo
<bogdanov> ok
<lobi> ne stekam
<lobi> kaj se na linuxu kao ne da .exe filov poganjat
<bogdanov> seveda da se daaa
<lobi> hm
<lobi> ok
<lobi> te ze
<upd> samo z wine.
<lobi> ocitno brez
<lobi>  
<lobi> ./Banshee.exe
<lobi> to ti lepo zazene
<upd> ne .exe ni .exe
<lobi> predvajalnik
<upd> !g .exe on linux
<Seniorita> How To Run An .EXE using Wine - Linux Forums http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wine/57996-how-run-exe-using-wine.html
<upd> ahhh
<upd> ja
<bogdanov> :)
<lobi> kaj
<bogdanov> lobi
<bogdanov> kva ti kresa
<bogdanov> bansheeee
<bogdanov> ?
<lobi> ne pac tale .exe mi lih ni jasen
<lobi> sicer nisem neki majstor za racunalnike
<lobi> samo nekako sem mislo da ne mores exe filov poganjat
<lobi> zgleda to ni isto
<bogdanov> asi majstor da napravic burek?
<bogdanov> s*
<lobi> nic
<lobi> grem spat
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> evo ... so že kupil
<bogdanov> nafisaaa
<bogdanov> :@
<nafisa> M$ je kupu skype ... dokončno
<lobi> jap vido to
<nafisa> :(
<lobi> drugace pa kar lepo pozenite  ./usr/lib/banshee/Banshee.exe
<lobi> lahko noc
<CrazyLemon> js ne bi na tvojem mestu
<bogdanov> tudi vam
<upd> uglavnem to ni virus.
<bogdanov> haha upd
<bogdanov> :D
<lobi> kakor koli
<lobi> muzika bo spilala
<lobi> lahko noc
<bogdanov> lobi
<bogdanov> sj te nemot
<lobi> kaj
<bogdanov> ce se bot
<bogdanov> na ircd
<bogdanov> poveze
<bogdanov> sj muska usen
<bogdanov> dela
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> haha
<lobi> samo da spila
<lobi> pol je cool
<bogdanov> jp
<lobi> edina jeba je ce zvocniki zajebejo
<bogdanov> cepa kj nau delal pa povej mo zrihtal
<lobi> pol je kurac
<lobi> ker lahko irc zjebejo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<lobi> zdaj pa res spat
<lobi> uzivajte
<bogdanov> ln
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> pru strelc
<CrazyLemon> boš dobu ban!
<bogdanov> cristano jebac ronaldo
<bogdanov> messi ga nebo
<bogdanov> ujev
<lobi> bomo vidli kako se bo zgodba s skypom razival
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ma kak ronaldo dej nehi
<CrazyLemon> kdo je dobu lani zlato kopačko ?
<bogdanov> hahaah
<bogdanov> kdo je osvoji 91 ligo prvakov???
<bogdanov> :))))))9
<bogdanov> -i+u
<bogdanov> :P
<lobi> aja CR7 je gej
<lobi> lahko noc
<bogdanov> lobi itak
<bogdanov> ln
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> tako je robi
<CrazyLemon> (bogi ne zna rečt R) :(
<upd> kurba delate paniko k je en .exe :P
<bogdanov> hahah:))
<bogdanov> pr lobiju
<bogdanov> bo hmau
<bogdanov> terminal.exe
<bogdanov> od updja
<bogdanov> bot
<bogdanov> :)))
<upd> un je že superman.exe
<upd> :P
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> sam je rkit pa ga ne vidiš
<CrazyLemon> kak terminal.exe bo bil gor..kaj je bil Å¡e tist..svhosts.exe :D
<bogdanov> shv5.tar.gz
<bogdanov> :)))))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> pr teb je
<bogdanov> iexplorer.exe
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> pri meni je
<CrazyLemon> ronaldosaks.exe
<upd> worm.exe :P
<upd> haha
<upd> ..
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> pizda lobija
<bogdanov> smo si prevec
<bogdanov> prvosl
<bogdanov> :Sss
<upd> ja
<bogdanov> JUST JOKING
<upd> zdej bo zihr dal zvočno ven
<CrazyLemon> sj je mlad..bo že okreval :p
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a ti poznay
<bogdanov> roby-ja
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> unga Å¡umarja iz postojne..vem kdo je ja
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> un k nonstop spamma povsod
<upd> to je un k te z miško poheka
<CrazyLemon> zbrisu sm ga z FB sam zato ker je nonstop neki spammal
<CrazyLemon> event ta pa event uni pa sporočilo to pa sporočilo ono
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/sodnik-je-odlocil-irokeza-lahko-komu-iztakne-oko/257204
<CrazyLemon> !
<Seniorita> Sodnik je odločil: irokeza lahko komu iztakne oko :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> nam smeu
<bogdanov> vec furat to
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> dj ne laž k vemo da ne furaš irokeze
<bogdanov> dobr
<CrazyLemon> ti k taprav krančan si verjetno zalizan z cca. 0.5kg gela
<bogdanov> gobca
<bogdanov> :SSSs
<bogdanov> ne jst
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> uno
<bogdanov> varnosnik
<bogdanov> sceno
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> ti furaš tak look http://www.muzika.hr/images/Rubrika_6/20100707-180104_mikepatton-2.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tko da k greš ob pol enih v pekarno da lahk rečeš "bračo šiptarji..evo mene"
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))))))))))
<bogdanov> crazy dons se furam na motoru i mem sipcov z puloveram iz ove nase pobede radja se sunce slobode
<bogdanov> haha sam gledal SIPCIII
<bogdanov> :Y>
<upd> CrazyLemon:
<upd> bo
<upd> bogdanov:
<upd> a maš gimp
<upd> svi so tu a vaju nema a vaju nema tn tn ntn
<CrazyLemon> upd reci
<Deetron> alo a ve kdo zakaj mi steka bluray :S
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je neumnost gledat bluray filme na laptopu?
<upd> CrazyLemon: sem ze zrihtal nek bug je v win gimpu pa neče .esp odpret no sm zhrihtal prek netbooka..
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je sploh .esp? :)
<CrazyLemon> ESP ? :D
<upd> eps*
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<upd> kr en format za slike :)
<Deetron> crazy pa ne gledam na laptopu :)
<bogdanov> :))
<Deetron> pac mam povezan tv pa racunalnik ... pol si pa prek racunalnika dajem filme gor
 * bogdanov se pohvali z 32lcd :PPP
<CrazyLemon> Deetron prihrani si bandwidth ter prostor na računalniku
<CrazyLemon> in si dej dol 720p film
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov js se ne bi hvalu s tem da sm čist slep in da rabm 32" lcd da kj vidim :S
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<upd> CrazyLemon: tle k .png shraniš ane maš opcijo raven stiskanja pa je od 0 do 9, kako dam da najboljšo kvaliteto shrani 0 al 9 ? 9 je default sicer.
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> pol tije kul
<bogdanov> crt
<bogdanov> 14 inc???
<bogdanov> :))))))
<CrazyLemon> upd hm.. zakaj rabš .png? da jim pošlješ layout ?
<CrazyLemon> če je to to..pol ni važn ravn stiskanja..sj tudi drugač je isto sranje :)
<Deetron> crazy ... pa ce hocem sprobat ... ko na tem tv-u se nisem gledal prav bluray-a
<upd> ne samo tko v gimp shranim png pa pol z inkspace odprem pa vektorsko shranim
<Deetron> tale film zasede 46 giga :D
<Deetron> hehe
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> ceu pack
<bogdanov> mjbi?
<Deetron> ne
<Deetron> en sam film
<Deetron> :D
<CrazyLemon> Deetron in pričakuješ kaj? čudež ? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne boš opazu razlike med blurayem pa 1080p..
<Deetron> JA
<Deetron> :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne očitne
<bogdanov> dvdrip
<bogdanov> staceti
<bogdanov> drugo
<Deetron> na 107cm tv .. dvdrip ... da bom kocke gledal :D
<Deetron> haha
<upd> BRRip :P
<Deetron> to je ze malo boljse :D
<bogdanov> BDRIP
<bogdanov> :PP
<Deetron> sej ponavadi to dol potegnem ...
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> ke
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> zurka
<bogdanov> kms
<bogdanov> ?
<upd> dons ?
<CrazyLemon> bluray je nonsense Deetron :)
<Deetron> sam sem firbcen postal pa me zanima kako zgleda bluray na tem tv-u
<Deetron> :D
<upd> imaš ju3 škisova tržnica..
<upd> oz. dons vzečer
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> Deetron tko k HD :)
<Deetron> crazy vem ja ... sam doloceni filmi so vredni teh 46  giga
<CrazyLemon> ne niso
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> ker film ?
<upd> seveda so.
<upd> :p
<Deetron> eh ... ce je menda pravi bluray prek 40giga velik
<CrazyLemon> razn če je jenna jameson 3D super wet
<Deetron> vsaj tako sem slisal
<CrazyLemon> pol ok
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa kot rečeno...škoda bandwidtha ter diska
<Deetron> da tisti ko so 10giga veliki da niso pravi :d
<bogdanov> haha crazy dobra
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Deetron> crazy  zaradi mene je lahko pol z 1.3MP kamero snemano :D
<bogdanov> deetron
<bogdanov> kup
<bogdanov> film
<Deetron> ce je kaka raketa :D
<bogdanov> pa naus mu problemov
<bogdanov> :P
<Deetron> bogdanov ... podpiram piratiziranje :D
<bogdanov> CCCCCCCC
<Deetron> sam za ps3 kupujem original
<Deetron> :D
<bogdanov> kle ga ne podpiramO!
<CrazyLemon> tako!
<Deetron> lmao
<Deetron> :D
<CrazyLemon> kle vse kar si sposodimo
<CrazyLemon> tudi vrnemo
<Deetron> pol pa kupujte :D
<bogdanov> JA!
<Deetron> a tk da noben nima pojma zakaj bi stekal bluray ? :P
<Deetron> graficna podpira ... tk da bi moglo lavfat
<Deetron> :S
<CrazyLemon> seveda mamo pojma
<CrazyLemon> preprosto računalnik pravi "kwa me kurba matraš s tem blurayem če je pa isti qrac 720p pa manj diska porabš"
<CrazyLemon> 1080p
<Deetron> eh ... ma ni isti kurac
<Deetron> :D
<bogdanov> tocn tko
<bogdanov> pa prevec piratiziras
<CrazyLemon> je je
<bogdanov> tv
<CrazyLemon> sam ti misliš da ni :)
<bogdanov> bo hmau crknu
<Deetron> ne more bit ... kr pol bi pa res blo tako kot si ze prej napisal nonsense
<Deetron> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa sej je tko
<CrazyLemon> zdownloadaj si 1080p muvi k je enak k ta bluray
<CrazyLemon> pa ga poglej
<CrazyLemon> pa povej kaj mu manjka :)
<bogdanov> crazy aj zakej sniper RELO*
<bogdanov> :)
<Deetron> ja sej ... kk pa nej povem ce pa se nisem sprobal bluraya :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma tko no :)
<CrazyLemon> Deetron niti js nism sprobal bluraya pa vem :)
<Deetron> zato pa hocem probat ... drugac si tk 1080p dol vlacim :P
<Deetron> ahahaha
<Deetron> tta je pa bla lovska :D
<CrazyLemon> tta je bla realistična poba!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡tajerc..s kje si ? velenje
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> šoštanj? celje ?
<Deetron> nisem Å¡tajerc :)
<CrazyLemon> sam v celju ne govorijo tta
<Deetron> korošc :D
<CrazyLemon> ah! :)
<Deetron> v celju leps govorijo :D
<Deetron> hahaha
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-11
<CrazyLemon> sj v velenju je tudi tti, tta in podobno :D
<Deetron> ja ja ... lejga
<Deetron> :d
<Deetron> :D
<Deetron> vsak stavek se konca z lejga
<Deetron> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> point je..razlike ne boš opazu
<Deetron> malo je ze razlike :)
<Deetron> sam en ljubljancan je ne bo opazil
<Deetron> :D
<Deetron> al pa primorc
<Deetron> a ne crazy
<Deetron> :D
<Deetron> hehe
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> Blu-ray disc is the latest format in home movies. A single Blu-ray disc holds up to 50GB of information. This innovation in capacity allows for uncompressed video and up to 7.1 channels of high definition audio . Blu-ray is currently the only format capable of sending an uncompressed 1080p signal.
<CrazyLemon> preberi si mal
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zntSRbDWKWc&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Mitar Miric - Princeza I Probisvet
<bogdanov> SVED
<bogdanov> :))))
<CrazyLemon> ta je čefur ne šved :>
<upd> to sineee
<Deetron> tt je car :P
<CrazyLemon> dvignu hlače čez popek
<CrazyLemon> zalizan
<CrazyLemon> taprav čefur
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<Deetron> crazy ... zakaj bi pol sploh obstajal bluray ce je temu tako? :)
<Deetron> lakaste cevlje na trenirko :)
<Deetron> pa usnjena jakna :)
<Deetron> hahaha
<bogdanov> deetron
<bogdanov> !
<CrazyLemon> Deetron večja kapaciteta diska :)
<bogdanov> tosopa sipci
<Deetron> ja zato pa mam 2 tera disk :P
<upd> veste ka je kurba v životu
<CrazyLemon> diska kot BluRay diska...zgoščenka.. etc :)
<upd> k si zadnji cigaret narobe obrneš pa pržgeš :/
<Deetron> aja
<Deetron> eh
<Deetron> :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kolega
<Deetron> upd ... skarje
<bogdanov> ugasne
<bogdanov> cik u jeziku
<bogdanov> k nc
<bogdanov> :D
<Deetron> pa odrezes zagorelo
<Deetron> :D
<Deetron> oz. tisto strjeno
<Deetron> pa je
<upd> sj sem.
<Deetron> :D
<upd> bogdanov: to že vsak drug zna
<bogdanov> deetron
<bogdanov> kva pa ks
<bogdanov> gotov
<upd> pa ni več IN
<bogdanov> u kmsju
<upd> :>
<bogdanov> pa ni skarij
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> lol
<upd> rečeš
<upd> babi za drugega
<upd> jeba je doma :)
<upd> še ena prednost jointa fukneš filter stran si narediš drugega iii
<Deetron> najvecja kurba je ko se ti cik prilepi na ustnice ... pa ko potegnes pa hoces ven vzet ... si pol ustnic dol odtrgas ...
<Deetron> al pa kr z prsti cez zerjavico potegnes :D
<upd> pa Å¡e nazaj v nos ti ga zabije
<upd> pa se opečeš
<upd> hahah
<CrazyLemon> največja je kurba k ne kadiš pa se smeješ takim neumnostim :>
<upd> o ja :D
<upd> poznamo to
<upd> :)
<upd> zjutri
<upd> ponavad
<upd> se vedno tko opečem
<upd> haha
<Deetron> hehe
<bogdanov> crazy +1
<bogdanov> :>
<Deetron> sej ... ka nej vam recem ... tisti ki so pametni ne kadijo ... bedaki pac kadimo
<Deetron> ena grda navada ... pa kes mecemo stran
<CrazyLemon> sj mi pametni razumemo vas bedake
<CrazyLemon> we feel you
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Deetron> pa se zdravlje si jebemo
<Deetron> lol
<Deetron> :)
<Deetron> sej bo treba opustit kajenje :P
<upd> sj pol bo itaq une prej zvil k ne kadijo
<upd> :)
<Deetron> 10 let kajenja ...
<Deetron> mam cez glavo
<Deetron> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> sj mene že zvija
<CrazyLemon> pa tko mlad fant
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> to je pasulj kriv!
<Deetron> upd ... ti se kr tolazi
<Deetron> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> p kaj, k umreš, je nov začetek, jst vem da bom pingvin v drugem živlenju...
<upd> pa zdej bom nehal filozofirat.
<bogdanov> jst pa
<Deetron> to se tolazijo tisti ki se bojijo smrti ...
<bogdanov> hudicek
<Deetron> :D
<bogdanov> F*BSD
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> js vem da bom govnač v naslednjem življenju
<CrazyLemon> k bog mene ne mara
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Deetron> ahahaha
<Deetron> tta je pa dobra
<CrazyLemon> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_m2gB9LdMhkc/S92kjhCSnUI/AAAAAAAAKaA/mGUWNbImcFE/IMG_0626.JPG
<upd> haha
<CrazyLemon> lejga..a ni car
<CrazyLemon> zbira drek pa se mu jebe za lajf
<bogdanov> lool
<upd> :D
<Deetron> hehe
<Deetron> ce bi se mu jebalo pol ne bi drga zbiral :D
<Deetron> se dobesedno z drekom bori za zivljenje
<Deetron> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah kaj pa misliš da bejba od govnača hoče? drek ane! več dreka k domov prneseš večkrat dobiš
<CrazyLemon> tko je to v lajfu govnača
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> pol se boš pa tepu z ostalimi govnači za drek
<upd> sm je res car
<Deetron> hrhr
<upd> ma bistvo živlenja
<upd> čeprav smrdi
<Deetron> :)
<CrazyLemon> jebiga ni old spicea za govnače
<Deetron> kje si se ti na govnaca spomnil ... mi pa tud ni jasno
<Deetron> :)
<CrazyLemon> govnač je car
<upd> mogoče pa drek dam nos
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhbU5qBayNA&feature=channel_video_title
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Sasha Lopez & Broono - All My People (Official New Video) HD
<CrazyLemon> glej tole v rdečih hlačkah
<CrazyLemon> uffffffff madona
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi ji govnač delu
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<Deetron> mogoc ma pa kak hobi ... da iz dreka dela sklede in podobne zadeve :D
<upd> ooo
<upd> spet ta komad
<upd> cura je pa dobra o ja
<CrazyLemon> Deetron poguglaj guano :)
<bogdanov> ima
<bogdanov> boljih u srbiji
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> sam kaj k so use tvoje
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a misliš une za 20 mark? :))
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> odstopm
<bogdanov> neki ce hocs
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> crazy haha ja tale pa 100USD
<bogdanov> same shit
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> 12
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne mi žalit bodoče!
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> nč govnači
<CrazyLemon> tale govnač gre spat
<CrazyLemon> vi pa uživajte
<CrazyLemon> n8
<upd> aj ta
<upd> the experiment
<upd> za kaj
<Deetron> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axUjNnPBGrM&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Mistress Milani Ass Shaking
<Deetron> sam je treba bit prijavljen :D
<Deetron> upd
<Deetron> je ja
<upd> toj nek virus kao u mestu ?
<Deetron> sam ne vem a to je ameriska verzija?
<upd> p se vsem odfuka ane
<upd> jap
<Deetron> crazy ln
<Deetron> um...
<Deetron> hm ...
<Deetron> cak
<Deetron> aha
<Deetron> ta film je remake
<Deetron> mislim da so ga nemci prvi naredli
<Deetron> sm gledal nemskega
<Deetron> je bil dokaj vredu
<upd> ok pol je ta še bolši
<Deetron> dvomim
<Deetron> baje da ni
<Deetron> :)
<upd> hmm ok bom videl
<Deetron> daj povej za se kak naslov ...
<Deetron> za kak pameten film
<Deetron> js razmisljam kaj bi gledal pa ne vem ... :S
<Deetron> ni kaj pametnega
<upd> nimam pojma
<upd> mamamia
<upd> :)
<Deetron> lmao
<upd> the rite
<upd> je tud bedn
<Deetron> malo dolgocasen :)
<upd> da
<Deetron>  aaaaaaaaaaa kk pizdi me ko mi film steka
<Deetron> pm
<Deetron> bi kr racunalnik skozi okno zabrisal
<Deetron> :S
<upd> heh
<Deetron> pa ne samo da slika steka ...
<Deetron> bol zvok kot slika
<Deetron> :D
<upd> steka al zaostaja
<Deetron> steka
<upd> mhm
<upd> BigWhale:
<BigWhale> yeeeees?
<upd> a ti kj veš kako je s temi majicami za piknik
<upd> z logotipom za majico
<BigWhale> nevem kaj je z njimi. cez dan mi je poslal message andrej
<upd> maš kj poma o tem
<upd> ja ker zdaj delam logotip
<upd> ..
<BigWhale> in reku, da bi za piknik delal druge majice...
<BigWhale> mal pozn ste se to spomnil...
<upd> zakaj v 4 dneh pa lahko naredijo oz. naprintajo ane ?
<upd> hum ?
<upd> in ja je mal pozno..
<BigWhale> trije dnevi so se ostali... :>
<upd> ok trije
<upd> če dons da naprej bi moral bit dovolj
<BigWhale> verjetno, da lahko natisnejo, ce se nimajo nobenga narocila v delu in ce imajo macije na zalogi
<upd> hm ja, pa kj veš kako je s temi logotipi si kdaj kaj risal to ?
<BigWhale> ne
<upd> cjo noben ne zna :P
<BigWhale> na konc mors barvno separacijo za tisk narest, oziroma v CMYK dat... nekak tko no
<BigWhale> pa pazit mors kolk barv bo
<upd> wtf :D
<upd> ja tak bo črno belo
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> pol ne nucas :P
<upd> am ja, pol jaz samo logotipe zmečem skupaj, pa naredim en skupen .svg
<upd> se pravi vektorsko sliko in to je to
<upd> pol bojo pa že oni nekak pozicijo določil kolk dol al pa gor
<upd> BigWhale: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21044432/Ubuntu_Majice/T-Shirt.svg
<upd> tole je za zdej
<upd> sam ah pozabu dat v črno belo..
<upd> samo zadnja stran ane sprednja Å¡e pride..
<upd> to bom andreju poslal, pa pol Å¡e brez te majice v odzadju, samo sliko vseh logotipov skupaj
<upd> a bo ql ? :)
<BigWhale> men zgleda ok
<upd> ok super.
<nafisa> http://500motivators.com/plog-content/thumbs/motivate/me/large/512-the-french-fucking-facepalm.jpg
<upd> fail :)
<upd> ln.
<bogdanov> :)
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> http://izklop.com/?url=links/start&a=open&id=70196
<Seniorita> Izklop | Car za volanom
<bogdanov> ZATE
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> če se ve address ... a kdo ve, kako prit do porta?
<bogdanov> http://izklop.com/?url=links/start&a=open&id=70176
<Seniorita> Izklop | Odli�na plesna predstava
<bogdanov> fakkk
<bogdanov> nafisa kaj mislis
<bogdanov> z tem
<bogdanov> ?
<gapi> čer
<bogdanov> nmap -P0 IP
<bogdanov> jo
<gapi> mam eno vprašanje
<nafisa> bogdanov ... veš naslov serverja ... če se da pol zvedet še številko porta
<gapi> siol optika   zanesljivost
<gapi> zdej mam telemach
<bogdanov> nafisa sm napisu kako
<bogdanov> gapi in?
<bogdanov> mislm da je optika
<bogdanov> zakon tko
<bogdanov> pr siolu
<bogdanov> kokr pa ush drugih nism se slisu slabosti
<gapi> zanima me kolk je kej siolova optika zanesljiva    mislim na prekinitve
<gapi> razn ko majo posodobitve in podobna dela
<bogdanov> kolega
<bogdanov> ma
<bogdanov> 10/10
<bogdanov> pr siolu
<bogdanov> in prav daje kr uredu
<bogdanov> sj telekom
<bogdanov> ma poslihtan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ThePianoGuy: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Novice z UDS  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4943/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: namestitev ubuntu 11.04 na usb disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4942/new/posts/
<andrejz> lol, skype mi je zmrnu danes (prvič)
<andrejz> se vidi,da jih je MS prevzel :P
<nafisa> zgleda, da res
<CrazyLemon> wii
<CrazyLemon> predavanja odpadejo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: kako do firefox-a 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4932/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: kako do firefox-a 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4932/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: namestitev ubuntu 11.04 na usb disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4942/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> a razmišlja kdo o prehodu na amis? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1131-1: Postfix vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1131-1/
<christooss__> CrazyLemon jst
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ resno? :)
<christooss__> jup
<CrazyLemon> ker če si resn..če te js povabim na amis potem oba dobiva 30€ popusta
<christooss__> no ok
<CrazyLemon> te zdj povabim al se še odločaš? :)
<christooss__> povabiš lahk
<christooss__> ker bom v roku enga tedna prešel na amis
<CrazyLemon> no pol super :)
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss__> bogdanov midva morva še za matično se dobit
<christooss__> sm mal pozabu
<bogdanov> sam povej kvs rabu
<bogdanov> ima dosta
<christooss__> najprej poveš če maš za podnožje 939
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ sam na privat mi povej tvoj mail k ga boš uporablju za komunikacijo z amisom ter telefonsko :)
<CrazyLemon> pa na ta mail boš verjetno dobu potem ponudbo s popustom
<christooss__> ok
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ http://pastebin.com/40W9Jjpg     pogoji so kle     ..mail je pa poslan :)
<CrazyLemon> Če tvoj prijatelj sklene z Amisom naročniško razmerje in na pogodbo pripiše prejeto kodo, mu bomo pri prvem izdanem računu upoštevali popust v višini 30 €.
<CrazyLemon> tko da..prvo položnico maš poravnano :D
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> ti usak mesc
<bogdanov> recs drug podnozje
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss__> bogdanov valda
<christooss__> sej za un prejšni podnožje še vedno rabim
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> 462
<christooss__> sam morm pogledat kaj je za ena plata
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> mam zdj plato
<christooss__> jup 462
<bogdanov> k podpira tud 3000 sempron tko da
<christooss__> ja kul
<kubanc> folk, a lahko ubides router firewall ce mas blikiran port 80
<kubanc> za www
<kubanc> neki sm bral za https proxy streznik, da naj bi se dalo preko njega
<christooss__> ssh tunel
<christooss__> al pa proxy
<kubanc> samo navaden proxy ne more bit ne?
<christooss__> a ostali pa dela
<christooss__> delajo
<christooss__> porti mislm
<kubanc> aja, ti naslovis proxy streznik da deluje preko drugega porta..
<kubanc> oz, ti komuniciras z njim
<kubanc> moram da grem
<nafisa> mora da greje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: namestitev ubuntu 11.04 na usb disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4942/new/posts/
<Jorky> dan
<andrejz> dan
<Jorky> kaj dogaja?
<andrejz> malo spremljamo UDS, druzga pa nič
<Jorky> i see
<Jorky> vroče je ko ps dans
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: namestitev ubuntu 11.04 na usb disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4942/new/posts/
<kubanc> one-half je polovica ali ena polovica
<kubanc> google translate mi vrze polovico
<kubanc> kar je malo cudno...
<kubanc> aja, tisto je one and a one half
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> pardon, one and a half
<CrazyLemon> one and a half je 1.5
<andrejz> živjo!
<andrejz> ma kdo v torek čas?
<root__> l
<updx> kak je z dual boot, a dam najprej linux gor al wi
<updx> n
<andrejz> samo linux
<updx> haha :)
<CrazyLemon> windows in nato linux
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa tudi obratno..samo moraš potem reinstalirat grub
<updx> sj 6h jebanja z recovery v windowsu, zdej se pa linux namesca :)
<andrejz> v torek bo neki dan informatike in bodo pred maksimarketom eni Å¡tanti, en bo tudi za OK (odprtokodno) skupnost
<updx> aja, hmm..
<andrejz> no in rabmo ljudi za na Å¡tante
<updx> prej nism znal izbrat patricije da bi mi win. ostal gor, k je neki drugace v 11.04.
<updx> CrazyLemon: kaj pa zdej v win izberem tam k so patricije, ustvarim novo, pa dam gor, a moram to prek wubi delat kej ?
<CrazyLemon> wubi..wtf :S
<CrazyLemon> wubi saks človek
<CrazyLemon> wubi is not even software
<CrazyLemon> wubi is a devils seed
<CrazyLemon> wubi is made by lucifer
<CrazyLemon> a naj nadaljujem? :D
<updx> aja ne vem sj ne vem kaj sploh je to tle je en video pise not wubi
<updx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5Jxfj6tu_U
<Seniorita> YouTube        - how to install Ubuntu, dual boot  Windows 7 (not wubi)
<updx> pa se naslov te muske bi rabu
<updx> ni treba sm dojel..
<updx> ok sj bom videl ce bom sploh dal win gor
<CrazyLemon> kaj si dojel
<CrazyLemon> musko al point ?
<updx> da wubi sax
<updx> :
<updx> d
<updx> kak pa pol reinstaliram grub
<CrazyLemon> !g inurl:help.ubuntu.com reinstall grub2
<updx> se sploh ne bo dalo pridit v linux ko dam win gor ?
<Seniorita> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<CrazyLemon> ne bo se ne..ker bo win prepisal MBR
<CrazyLemon> in boš direkt bootal v wine
<CrazyLemon> tko da live cd pa slediš navodilom za reinstall gruba
<updx> okii
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem mal na zrak..dost je blo google i/o
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<updx> ln
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Florjan: ACPI na Asus prenosniku - kako ga ustavim?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4934/new/posts/
<kubanc> a zna kdo po kmecki pameti povedat kaj je topologija?
<kubanc> oz. po kmecko
<Mikoar> organizacija povezanosti nekega sistema?
<Mikoar> oz. vecih enot
<kubanc> smiselna povezanosz?
<kubanc> al pa logicna povezanost?
<updx> topologija je pac nekaj kar je povezano skupaj, recimo topologija racunalnikov
<updx> lahko ud logicna povezanost
<updx> kaksna je povezanost je pa pac odnosno.. lahk zaporedna, drevesna..
<kubanc> ma kot vidm lahko uporabim besedo tipološko
<kubanc> tko da bom tole notr fliknil pa bo
<kubanc> :d
<updx> ql
<updx> kaj je ta ppa kak namestim da bo delal
<CrazyLemon> kaj je bl "pametno" met html stran z php bloki
<CrazyLemon> al met php stran z html echo-ji ?
<Mikoar> jst uporabljam prvo varianto
<CrazyLemon> kul..tnx
<Mikoar> http://paste.bradleygill.com/index.php?paste_id=286535
<Seniorita> codepaste
<Mikoar> tako lahko pogojno izpisujes html kodo
<Mikoar> sploh vec vrstic
<Mikoar> pa se vmes lahko uporabljas tud <?php ... ?>
<upd> čšžčć
<upd> l
<nafisa> l ni Å¡umnik, upd
<nafisa> :P
<upd> je je :)
<nafisa> od kdaj pa to?
<upd> od takrat ko jest tako rečem
<nafisa> פ÷þł
<upd> no da vidmo če drajverji delajo brb
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: S-video TV-out podpora na Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4944/new/posts/
<nafisa> upd, delajo?
<upd> jap dela
<nafisa> super
<upd> da
<upd> ne vem zakaj se ne da aplikacij na namizje dat hmm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: S-video TV-out podpora na Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4944/new/posts/
<upd> kurba pa ta unity
<upd> kako nj med programi preklapljam
<kubanc> a ti ne deluje alt+tab?
<upd> to je bedarija jaz hočem z miško
<upd> un stolpec na levi kr neki titla, počas se prikaže
<upd> pol morm iskat drugo aplikacijo k jo hočem met na vrhu
<kubanc> aja, za misko pa ne vem...
<upd> tko na levi, bi moral une k so aktivirane dat na vrh
<kubanc> jst sm se navadil na alt+tab
<upd> mas se kakšno uporabno funkcijo ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Dual Boot - Fedora/OpenSuse + Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4917/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Dual Boot - Fedora/OpenSuse + Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4917/new/posts/
<neett> je kaj narobe ce nimam swap particije ?
<upd> dobro je če je. ni pa nič narobe če je ni.
<updx> trtr
<updx> upd lala
<updx> upd troll
<upd> pidgin al emescene ?
<upd> emesene*
<CrazyLemon> none
<bogdanov> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: S-video TV-out podpora na Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4944/new/posts/
<upd> stupid stupid unity!
<neett> lih mislo vprasat komu se dopade unity?
<neett> ce se komu
<neett> :P
<upd> nobenmu se ne..
<neett> itak
<CrazyLemon> i like it
<CrazyLemon> but i dont love it :)
<neett> lepo zgleda
<neett> :P
<neett> samo tisto namesto ubuntu menuja pa mi je cist zgreseno
<neett> kak se rece zaj temu ...
<andrejz> men je bolj všeč kot prej
<andrejz> unity ++
<upd> polovica stvari je sfalenih ostalo pa ne dela
<andrejz> samo naj empathy popravjo al pa ven vržejo
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Evropske-Lige/Ekipa/Real-Madrid/Novica/Video-Oddolzil-se-mu-je-z-dresom.aspx
<Seniorita> Video: Oddolžil se mu je z dresom - Novica - Nogomania
<andrejz> ta zadnja različica v 11.04 je bolj bugasta kot katerakoli prej
<upd> jap
<neett> jaz ga sploh ne uporablam
<upd> pa ko že mam odprto home mapo, pa kliknem na usb, bi lahko v novem zavihku odprlo namest da nabije okno za vsako posebej
<andrejz> @upd: to pa +1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: S-video TV-out podpora na Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4944/new/posts/
<neett> jaz sn kar na gnome nazaj
<upd> modra odločitev :P jest bom pa imel vsaj en teden tole, pa da pol vidim, a je samo preveč novo, pa se mi ne da navadit, al res sux :)
<kubanc> a se dajejo brskalniki flv datoteke v /tmp folder?
<kubanc> al je odvisno od brskalnika?
<zdobersek1> flash to dela
<zdobersek1> mislim, od flasha so te datoteke
<zdobersek1> ergo je od plugina odvisno
<kubanc> ja in kam jih flash daje na disk?
<zdobersek1> ... ergo bi moral bit v /tmp neglede na brskalnik
<kubanc> ja pa ni...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: namestitev libere office  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4945/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: namestitev libere office  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4945/new/posts/
<upd> 600KB prek lana kopiranje a je to velik
<upd> nekam počas deluje
<CrazyLemon> ni velik ne
<bogdanov> kejjjjj
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<upd> mhm, ker gre prek routerja, morm pogledat kako se access point naredi
<Grega> a mi je ime andrej mernik znano od tukaj?
<Mikoar> !t en de forward
<Seniorita> nach vorn
<Mikoar> !t sl en pasja radost
<Seniorita> Dog delight
<CrazyLemon> Grega čist možno :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: namestitev SLO paketa za libre office  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4945/new/posts/
<upd> d0h že delal kdo AP wifi na ubuntu ?
<Grega> upd: sorry, nisem se nic gledal.. ravno delam na tem
<upd> vzemi si čas, in sporoči ko boš lahko :)
<CrazyLemon> https://market.android.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=143779
<Seniorita> Paid App Availability - Android Market Help
<CrazyLemon> yes..slovenia is supported! .d
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> primorje
<bogdanov> triglav
<bogdanov> 4:0
<bogdanov> k nc
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHA
<bogdanov> kva sm zdj reku
<bogdanov> sj bla nafta :)))
<CrazyLemon> koga briga primorje človek
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> pir spila ... pa bolje, da ga ne bi
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> waaa
<CrazyLemon> waaaaaka kakakaka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> pofukan najdi.si svaka jim čast maš okno da pošlješ sms pa glih čez sredino reklama
<upd> tolk dolg bom tale ad-hoc drkal da bo delal
<CrazyLemon> loooooooool
<CrazyLemon> en kitajc/japonc sprašuje ene predavatelje na google i/o
<CrazyLemon> and no spik ingliš veri vel
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slovenia: Ledinux - distribucija Ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4946/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<kekec> pozz :)
<CrazyLemon> kekc..   a vam je dougčas na gimnaziji da delate nove distrote? :)
<kekec> heh :) no ja
<kekec> raziskovalna...
<kekec> http://ledinux.ledina.org/
<Seniorita> Ledinux - Glavna Stran - Gimnazija Ledina
<kekec> sam je huda spletna stran (če odmislš navodila) ane? :P
<CrazyLemon> no ja
<CrazyLemon> its ok :)
<kekec> :P
<CrazyLemon> pričakoval bi vsaj screenshote :)
<kekec> prou maš ja
<kekec> damn
<kekec> will do
<kekec> na zdej maš gor namest navodil posnetke
<kekec> sicer to je res zdej bl kmečko nrjen ker so direkt slike not... :)
<CrazyLemon> javascript za en slideshow
<kekec> ja sej nek gallery bo treba
<CrazyLemon> k se vrti znotraj laptopovga zaslona
<CrazyLemon> sam pač povečaš ta laptop k je zdej
<kekec> al pa tko ja :) Å¡e bl cool
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> a je kakšna omejitev v unity kolk aplikacij je lahko na levi strani, ne vem skoz mi jih kr briše ko se prijavim
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> sam stacka ti jih
<kekec> jp
<upd> stacka ?
<upd> pravim pol ko dam Keep in Launcher in ob novi prijavi je ni več tam
<upd> vsaj nekateri zginejo eni ostanejo
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je bug..ne bi vedu
<upd> verjetno ja
<upd> Ne sme vsebovati simbolov (♥), kratic ali nazivov (Dr., Prof., itd.)
<upd> fb butasti ^
<kekec> zakaj? :P
<kekec> predstauli si če bi vsi mel alt+0160 za ime :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Ledinux - distribucija Ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4946/new/posts/
<upd> hehe :)
<kekec> heh
<upd> mja pa sami profesorji bi bili gor :)
<kekec> kje to
<kekec> ne znajo inštalirat :) še komi windows uporabljajo
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sandra afrika
<bogdanov> na bledu u stopu u petk
<bogdanov> UFFFFFFF
<bogdanov> :>
<kekec> haha :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov haha
<CrazyLemon> ne se preveč slinit :>
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sj k
<bogdanov> odpoje
<bogdanov> bo svoje
<bogdanov> nardila an
<bogdanov> :PP
<CrazyLemon> odpoje?
<CrazyLemon> a ona poje??
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=221205191227644
<Seniorita> CLUB STOP|  SANDRA AFRIKA LIVE | Facebook
<bogdanov> :SSSSS
<CrazyLemon> boš mogu kr v vrsti čakat
<CrazyLemon> da naredi afrika svoje :D
<bogdanov> haha ah ke
<bogdanov> toj ze zmenen
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> dj ne glumi prosim te :D
<bogdanov> pol pa ne
<bogdanov> sliku sebom z njo
<bogdanov> pa za guzo prjev
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> crazy veze sj ves
<kekec> haha kere mate
<bogdanov> aja neves gor pr vs braca
<bogdanov> siptari
<bogdanov> kekec
<bogdanov> pa kesti ke mas
<kekec> b
<bogdanov> pehto
<kekec> mojco mam js
<kekec> :P
<bogdanov> toj res
<bogdanov> as jo puvrebu pol
<bogdanov> :D
<kekec> puvrebu?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov v soboto pričakujem sliko
<CrazyLemon> tko da veš
<CrazyLemon> pa hočm videt tvojo roko na njeni ritki!
<bogdanov> crazy no problem
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kekec
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> pol pravs daj tvoja
<bogdanov> pazi pazi
<kekec> a k si ti tak jebač
<CrazyLemon> če pade kak prstenjak..tok bolš
<bogdanov> datjo nau rozle(crazy) spelov
<kekec> alo! ona je read only! :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kekec ma ke :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi disketa je lahk bila read only..sam če si sam en gumbk premaknu
<CrazyLemon> pa je bila voljna sprejemat
<CrazyLemon> (podatke)
<kekec> force mount :P posilstvo
<bogdanov> :)))))
<kekec> drgač ona nima gumbov ona je touchscreen :P
<kekec> sam morš vedt kombinacijo tko kt pr androidu
<CrazyLemon> ah..Å¡e si ti mlad
<kekec> zakaj
<bogdanov> kekec
<bogdanov> tosva z crazy
<bogdanov> ze zdavno
<bogdanov> rootala
<bogdanov> :CP
<bogdanov> :P
<kekec> hahaha
<bogdanov> nc odoh pekara time BBL
<bogdanov> :>
<kekec> ajd :P
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0IsgyhPTNY to to :)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Noisestorm - Ignite (Dubstep)
<kekec> opa kr youtube na ssl
<kekec> :)
<upd> pa html5 !
<upd> youtube.com/html5
<upd> toj prva stvar k linux namestiš :)
<kekec> omg prvič vidm :D thx
<upd> np
<CrazyLemon> omg pa kje ti živiš :S
<kekec> http://www.youtube.com/user/failblog#p/u/1/CGf0YzZ2GMk
<Seniorita> YouTube        - failblog&#39;s Channel
<kekec> ne vem :D
<upd> dobr je padu :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_E_tsaOLkE&feature=topvideos_entertainment
<Seniorita> YouTube        - THE JESUS DANCE
<upd> taj tud ql faca model
<upd> :;)
<kekec> jp poznam
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-12
<kekec> grem js
<kekec> ajd
<upd> kak dobr program za izposojo filmov ?
<nafisa> centilator mi je ružil ...
<nafisa> sedaj ga pa sploh ni slišat :\
<nafisa> ventilator
<nafisa> pa ne vem, al je to gut al ne
<nafisa> ok, mislim, da malo dela ... sem se prav prestrašila
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> ooo
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmnoEz2YKj4 fail hah
<Seniorita> YouTube        - big booty on the beach
<bogdanov> ln
<upd> ln
 * upd is away: I'm busy
 * upd is back (gone 00:00:04)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Novice z UDS  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4943/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Novice z UDS  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4943/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ledinux - distribucija Ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4946/new/posts/
<Mikoar> !t sl de cisto blizu
<Seniorita> ganz in der Nähe
<Mikoar> !t sl de zelo dalec
<Seniorita> sehr weit
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: S-video TV-out podpora na Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4944/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Dan informacijske družbe - prostovoljci za na stojnico  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4947/new/posts/
<Tadej> !seen sasa84
<Tadej> hmm
<Tadej> a nimamo tega?
<Tadej> :)
<kubanc> hellow
<kubanc> a je kdo tuki?
<andrejz> vedno
<kubanc> :d
<kubanc> torej vceri smo mel debato na to kako lahko se drugace dostopas ce imas port 80 blokiran
<kubanc> torej
<kubanc> ssh ma port 22, https ma pa port 443?
<kubanc> preko the povezav naj bi lahko dostopal do interneta...
<kubanc> a je se ksna druga opcija?
<andrejz> ja po defaultu, lahko je tud drugač nastavljeno
<andrejz> ftp ma vrata 21, če prav vem
<kubanc> ja, samo za www bi lahko tud ta vrata uporabil
<kubanc> al kako?
<andrejz> ja itak, 80 je default, ti lahko pa nastaviš katerakoli vrata hočeš
<kubanc> hm...
<kubanc> ja ok, samo ce bi hotel ssh bi rabil isntalirat adeve
<kubanc> za vse ostalo pa bi preko proxy streznika
<CrazyLemon> mornin' pipl
<sajko> čer
<nafisa> čer???
<sajko> :D
<sajko> dolg dan je bil
<andrejz> živjo ma kdo 11.04 v slovenščini
<andrejz> en bug mam za preverit
<CrazyLemon> mam js
<BigWhale> andrejz, zal ne
<CrazyLemon> sam je na laptopu
<BigWhale> evo lemon iman!
<BigWhale> ima!
<CrazyLemon> kateri je like..50cm stran
<CrazyLemon> :S
<BigWhale> joj
<BigWhale> the horror!@
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a ti že doma??
<BigWhale> ja, vceri zvecer sem prsu...
<andrejz> men je vseen, a lahko odpreš banshee
<BigWhale> work stuff pa en kup zadev
<andrejz> (upam, da maš kaj muzke not)
<BigWhale> work/home stuff
<CrazyLemon> andrejz nimam :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..naj ti bo
<CrazyLemon> ker si že ti
<andrejz> no pol pa uvozi not pa obvezno eno datoteko preimenuj v nekaj čudnega, da boš imel "neznanega izvajalca"
 * CrazyLemon turns off the laptop
<CrazyLemon> on*
<CrazyLemon> definiraj "nekaj čudnega" ?
<CrazyLemon> random znaki ?
<andrejz> toliko da banshee iz imena ne bo ugotovil kdo je izvajalec in bo izvajalec "unknown artist"
<andrejz> bug je naslednji
<andrejz> če imaš komad, ki ima neznanega izvajalca je to pravilno napisano "Neznan izvajalec", vendar pa če komade razvrstiš po izvajalcu je stvar pod črko U in ne pod N
<andrejz> v madžarščini pa ok dela, zato rabim enga slovenca
<andrejz> :)
<kubanc> kako bi prevedli operator guide?
<kubanc> vodič a operaterje?
<andrejz> to je debata al vodič al vodnik :)
<andrejz> ma kdo v torek čas?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> ne morem tega naredit
<CrazyLemon> ker je mp3 tag naštiman
<CrazyLemon> in ni važno kako preimenujem izvajalca
<andrejz> kaj pa če mp3 tag odstraniš?
<CrazyLemon> ok..zdej je neznan izvajalec
<CrazyLemon> kje jih zdej razvrstim ? :)
<andrejz> klikni na stolpec
<andrejz> izvajalec
<CrazyLemon> jah pri meni je enak vrstni red
<CrazyLemon> ker je N pred Z :)
<CrazyLemon> (zlatko)
<andrejz> no daj Å¡e enga izvajalca med N in U
<CrazyLemon> matr kok ti kompliciraš :D
<andrejz> recimo Nirvano :)
<andrejz> pa poglej kje je
<CrazyLemon> recimo da nirvane nimam
<andrejz> bug tiraging je resna stvar
<andrejz> no karkoli med N in U
<andrejz> karkoli za Ne in pred Un
<sajko> mogoče so pozabl prevest za razvrščevanje (pa je še vedno pod "unknown artist")?
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa res pretiravas :)
<andrejz> prevedli smo
<andrejz> piše Neznan
<CrazyLemon> ne mislim kle iskat komade po netu k so med Ne pa Un
<andrejz> samo uvrščen je pa pod U
<andrejz> Ja saj to je pol abecede
<sajko> mogoče je kak tag še vedno v ang
<andrejz> nimaš nobenega izvajalca na R, S
<andrejz> Red hot chilli peppers, Siddhatra,
<sajko> crazylemon, nejša :)
<andrejz> ne nejša ni ok
<andrejz> ker je Neznan na nejšo po abeceedi
<sajko> ah sej res
<sajko> Murko Damjan
<sajko> :)
<sajko> Sestre
<sajko> Slak
<CrazyLemon> sm dodal Nina simone
<CrazyLemon> pa je pod Neznanim izvajalcem
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e kaj? :)
<sajko> lol, jest pa gledam kje mam banshee, pa vidm da sm v winsih :))
<CrazyLemon> sam si res psajko :>
<sajko> čakam Adobe Suite... pol bo pa full switch :D
<andrejz> aha je pod
<andrejz> tako bi moralo biti
<andrejz> se pravi, da je pri meni težava in ni to neki splošen bug, hvala
<andrejz> sajko, boš še čakal ene par let
<sajko> vem ja... do tacajt bo pač dualboot,
<andrejz> moraš it v čisto vero ne pa double boot :)
<sajko> ja pol bo žal windoze
<sajko> mam na drugem kompu pure ubuntu (HTPC)
<sajko> http://chrome.angrybirds.com
<Seniorita> Angry Birds
<andrejz> ima kdo v torek cajt za promocijo ubuntuja?
<sajko> naj kdo tole s FF proba, če dela
<andrejz> ja sem videl
<sajko> safari, chrome delata..
<andrejz> jaz sem bral da na FF bolj smooth dela kot na crhome
<sajko> hehe
<andrejz> no Å¡e jaz osebno potrjujem da na ff dela
<andrejz> hvala CL za testing
<sajko> kul
<nafisa> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<nafisa> flash
<nafisa> pol morm pa ga forsat, da se ugasne ... komp
<sajko> ti Å¡e vedno chrome dela preglavice?
<nafisa> flash ...
<nafisa> una igrca ...
<nafisa> mi je zmrzno komp
<sajko> sm vidu ja :)
<nafisa> joj ... jst bom mogla mal pazit ... da ne bom 5 dialektov govorila skup :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] faganel: Ubunti in Microsoft Live, DropBox, MobileMe... cloud rešitve  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4948/new/posts/
<andrejz> meni pa ne
<andrejz> ampak pa malo počas dla
<andrejz> dela
<sajko> grem v 10.10 sprobat
<sajko> bbl
<sajko> okey v FF 3. steka na polno
<sajko> :D
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako disejblam da mi pise za libre office, v dokumentu sheet
<kubanc> smo ze zrihtal :D
<sajko> [rešeno]
<sajko> :)
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs
<CrazyLemon> 10ega dobili samsung tab 10.1
<CrazyLemon> 11 pa chromebook
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs
<sajko> :)
<upd> ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥
<nafisa> ooooooo
<nafisa> upd, komu pa to namenjeno?
<nafisa> ubuntuju?
<nafisa> al CrazyLemonu?
<upd> da
<nafisa> :P
<upd> vsem uporabnikom ubuntuja :P
<nafisa> a vse maš tako rad?
<nafisa> no, bom povedala naprej :D
<upd> da
<upd> aa jih boš po rit dobila
<upd> :)
<nafisa> jst Å¡irim ubuntu okol ko virus, stari
<upd> jst bom pa virus spisal k ti bo ubuntu namestil
<upd> sj ti kr pridno tako naprej
<nafisa> pol pa nam več
<nafisa> če boš za linux viruse pisal
<upd> ljubav, virus za windows
<nafisa> aja ... za windowse
<nafisa> to pa kr
<nafisa> nimam nič proti
<upd> ok :)
<nafisa> pa dej ... moj brat bo ta virus rabu :D buahahahaha
<nafisa> jebem mu une streljačine 3 D
<upd> vsi ga bojo dobil :)
<upd> haha :)
<nafisa> jst sem pa zazipala unga spy-a
<nafisa> k smo ga na upravni dobil zraven pdf-ja
<nafisa> vpisnca kao ...
<nafisa> sem našla na vseh kompih od naših
<nafisa> zdaj pa ne vem, kako naj jim ga vturim v bazo
<nafisa> naj sami sebe trackajo
<nafisa> e, 20. level
<upd> hm :)
<nafisa> zdaj mi en govori, da bom mogla dat gor CPU filter
<nafisa> da mi mal popuca
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> da si morm registre spucat
<nafisa> buahahaha
<nafisa> da to ni nič vezano na windowse
<upd> seveda je, v registrih so virusi "zapisani", tud cpu ma registre, samo kak filter je pa mislil pa nimam pojma dj ga vpraši :)
<nafisa> je dol spizdil ... :D
<nafisa> grem delat še kaj fizičnega ... ne sam pisarniškega ... mejte se
<CrazyLemon> dobr tek!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: namestitev SLO paketa za libre office  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4945/new/posts/
<nafisa> kdo je pa jest Å¡el?
<CrazyLemon> js ne!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.foundshit.com/pictures/funny/awesome-parts-tshirt.jpg
<nafisa> joj joj CrazyLemon
<nafisa> marija, kje s te joške našu
<upd> bogdanov,
<CrazyLemon> nafisa joške najdejo mene..ne js njih
<nafisa> a tako
<nafisa> fajn zate
<CrazyLemon> thats the way i roll
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> pa so odpadla predavanja Å¡e danes..fajn to :)
<nafisa> kako maš pa ti to?
<nafisa> da ti skor vsak dan odpade?
<kekec> pozz
<Mikoar> !t sl de zelo dalec
<Seniorita> sehr weit
<Mikoar> !t sl de cisto blizu
<Seniorita> ganz in der Nähe
<Grega> au, jeba, avto sem razbil :)
<Mikoar> Grega, a blizu CE?
<Mikoar> ker danes sm vido trk motorja in avta
<Grega> ma ne.. rocno sem pozabil potegnit in mi je spizdil :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: napaka: hd0 out of disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4949/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GMC: Računalnik za 25$ na USB ključku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4930/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GMC: Slike vaših 3D namizij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/1028/new/posts/
<Jorky> dan
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a ni fajn tko..da mi vsak dan odpade :)
<CrazyLemon> LOL Grega
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> ja, zgleda, da ti je fajn, ja
<nafisa> joj, kako sem se zdajle zdrla na našo potencialno stranko ... pa saj itaq je preveč vsiljiv ...
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<CrazyLemon> stranke majo vedno prav!
<CrazyLemon> ampak glede na tvoj profil strank..mogoče mu je pa pasal da se nekdo znese nad njim :P
<Sky[x]> a tej preveč otipaval ? :D
<Sky[x]> ozipavov*
<Sky[x]> otipavov
<Jorky> sucks to
<nafisa> bolj, ko mu dajem mail, kam naj vprašanja pošlje ... bolj men teži ...
<nafisa> ko nimam jst tistih zabav čez
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> model pač počas dojema
<Jorky> :D
<Sky[x]> udar ga po jajcih
<Jorky> pošlji ga nekam
<Sky[x]> pol bo pa razumu :)
<nafisa> mislim, da je razumel, kaj sem mu hotla povedat
<Jorky> če ga po jajcih udar se mu bo še zdelo, oziroma bo užival v tem tko, da se to en splača počet
<Jorky> ne*
<nafisa> pa misli, da če imam tak nick tam ... sem pa že kr p**********
<Jorky> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> kwa znajo bit eni tipi kreteni ... isto, kot pri pičkah ... pa sem mislila, da so samo babe take kure
<Jorky> heheh
<Jorky> ima jih više :D
<nafisa> grem
<nafisa> morm za Å¡efa po neki v trgovino
<nafisa> ajde
<CrazyLemon> ne bi js :p
<Jorky> drž se
<Grega> svasta majka rodi
<bogdanov> samo
<bogdanov> para nece!
<Jorky> tak oje bre
<miha> en problem mam.. kako v firefox vidim kaj narobe z appletom
<miha> nikjer ni konzole
<miha> 'applet not initialized'
<miha> ma kdo kako idejo
<Jorky> probi chrome
<Jorky> :D
<miha> ma to?
<Jorky> milsm da ma
<Jorky> miha: a si najdu?
<miha> nimam chroma
<alyosha> ma di si CrazyLemon
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pozdrav tudiostalim:D
<bogdanov> :D
<Jorky> miha. pa ga inštalirej
<Jorky> sej ti zavzame 3min časa
<Jorky> :D
<alyosha> oo bogdanov :D
<alyosha> se je kaj pobolšal crazy te dni al je ševedno brezupen primirek:D
<bogdanov> mah sj ves nega
<bogdanov> uvek isti
<bogdanov> :))
<Jorky> ej folk a kdo sploh Å¡e uporablja skype?
<alyosha> Jorky fa Å¡oo
<alyosha> zakaj?:D
<Grega> o'
<alyosha> bogdanov ja ja sj se mi je kr zdelo:D
<Jorky> mam skype ja
<Jorky> ma nevem
<Jorky> svoje cajte je bil ful popularen zdej pa kr tišina
<Grega> 27.968.659 ludi ga uporablja, pravkar :)
<Jorky> jst ga sicer nikol nism na veliko uporabljal se mi pa zdi fajn zadeva
<bogdanov> alyosha as dobu x6
<Jorky> boljš kot msn
<bogdanov> IRC FTW!
<alyosha> bogdanov dej dej upam da do sobote bo tu
<alyosha> nič neznajo nardit ko mene ni
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> as vidu keste
<bogdanov> igral
<bogdanov> finale pokala
<bogdanov> saj na dobrmu stadionu
<bogdanov> cccc
<bogdanov> zahval se
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> jah zmagovaln
<bogdanov> stadion
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> good one:D
<bogdanov> TKOJE!
<alyosha> kdaj to 20 let nazaj?:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> moram it cura že nori:D
<alyosha> bbl
<bogdanov> alyosha raj pjd ja
<bogdanov> :)
<miha> zgleda je dost da v command line poženem 'firefox'
<miha> sam so čudne napake
<CrazyLemon> alyosha Å¡vabo
<alyosha> jä CrazyLemon vas is los
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> los is gut ampak srna is gutter
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> miha gdb ? :) al kaj je tist debugger
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> ajde debeli
<miha> mah
<miha> ne razumem nč :)
<CrazyLemon> a nism jasno povedal? :D
<CrazyLemon> !g run firefox in gdb
<Seniorita> Getting a stacktrace with gdb - MozillaZine Knowledge Base http://kb.mozillazine.org/Getting_a_stacktrace_with_gdb
<matijja> gdb firefox in r za zagon, ampak to ti nebo pomagalo
<matijja> sej ma vsak browser java-konzolo
<miha> nima
<miha> al je kje skrita? v menuju je ni.. izpisuje pa čudne stvari če 'firefox' poženem iz terminala
<miha> čudno mi je ker kopiram kodo iz enga virtualhosta
<miha> in v enem dela v drugem ne :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a maš kake res stare HP prenosnike doma? :)
<matijja> probi desn klik na aplet
<miha> matijja: ni nič
<miha> sam sivo :)
<miha> nč se ne odziva
<matijja> vedno sm namesto error-console po pomoti kliknu na java-console, zdej je pa ne najdem nikjer:D
<miha> najbolj smešno je ko bremza kot da bi nalagal nevemkaj
<miha> je pa iz localhost vse :D
<miha> mah
<miha> nč ne razumem.. dost za dans :D
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaj se treutno dogaja s fukoshimo?
<CrazyLemon> nč takega
<CrazyLemon> zalil bodo reaktor z vodo
<kubanc> More problems have been reported at the Fukushima nuclear plant, two months after it was crippled by Japan's deadly earthquake and tsunami. A water leak from a reactor vessel and another spill of contaminated water into the ocean are the latest …
<kubanc> zdele glih discovery gledam o potresu
<CrazyLemon> kok sm gledal je bil edino problem ker naj bi se tisto gorivo čist stopilo or smth
<CrazyLemon> ker je bilo manj vode not kot so predvidevali
<miha> mhm
<Sky[x]> http://www.shrani.si/f/1l/CY/4h0Ybina/p1.jpg
<Sky[x]> :P
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> moj šef enga kukija pojedu pa se smeje ko ... pol pa "ne, nič se mi ne pozna" ... neee, sploh ne
<CrazyLemon> oo awesome
<CrazyLemon> "popravu " laptop
<CrazyLemon> še vedno sicer teži za HDD lock
<CrazyLemon> ampak spusti mimo :D
<CrazyLemon> false positive
<CrazyLemon> do diska Å¡e vedno ne morem prit :s
<sajko> kva sploh delas? oz kva ne stima
<sajko> :D
<CrazyLemon> mam en star laptop
<CrazyLemon> in se je disk zaklenu
<CrazyLemon> hp lock
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<sajko> :D
<CrazyLemon> in ne morem mimo tega hudiča
<sajko> komu si laptopa ukradu ? :D
<CrazyLemon> eh :)
<CrazyLemon> nobenmu
<CrazyLemon> sam se zaklenu
<sajko> hehe
<sajko> itak .D
<CrazyLemon> medtem k se je nečakinja gor igrala
<CrazyLemon> jah pa nič :)
<sajko> mas kako zunanje ohisje?
<nafisa> kwa je glasn
<nafisa> dobr, da sem v recepciji do polnoči
<CrazyLemon> zakaj rabim zunanje ohisje? :)
<sajko> nafisa, posnem pa na youtube
<sajko> nevem, das disk notr pa v drug komp formateras :d
<nafisa> a s nor
<nafisa> 6 DJjev je
<sajko> keri?
<sajko> :d
<CrazyLemon> mja..sm razmisljal o tem
<nafisa> pač ... lokalni ...
<nafisa> od slavljenk
<CrazyLemon> sam bi se mogu s kabli igrat..
<CrazyLemon> pa še takrat ne vem če bi šlo
<CrazyLemon> 2 much hassle za nč :)
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da če odstranim baterijo da bo kj bolš
<CrazyLemon> pa same crap
<CrazyLemon> zgleda je geslo na hdd-ju
<nafisa> jst hočem, da bi bla že polnooooččč ... opolnoči bom lahko začela kukije jest
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa začelo težit za administrator password..kar pa prej ni
<CrazyLemon> hp saks :D
<sajko> fajn je, ce zaklenes bios na tanovih hpjih
<nafisa> res je, CrazyLemon
<sajko> pa pozabis geslo
<sajko> nogo, da se resis, razen ce bios cip menjas :D
<nafisa> tanovih?
<CrazyLemon> sajko pri tanovih lahk vedno pokličeš na HP Slovenija support
<nafisa> 2011 ni več biosa, a ni tko?
<CrazyLemon> sam kle ne moreš več lih :D
<sajko> CrazyLemon, lahko, sam ti noben ne more pomagat .D
<sajko> prek jtaga se lahko igras z bitki
<sajko> to je pa to
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..useless feature
<CrazyLemon> katerega  noben ne uporablja
<sajko> sploh pa verjetno si mel HP tools na laptopu al kaj
<CrazyLemon> najhujš je pa to da se je hudič kr sam zaklenu
<CrazyLemon> sredi igranja igrce
<CrazyLemon> ne nism dal gor hp tools
<sajko> to ti HP drivelock javla?
<sajko> al .. ker drug
<CrazyLemon> thats the one
<sajko> kva pa ce probas liveCD pa vids ce dobis dostop do diska?
<CrazyLemon> to sm zdj počel :)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> false positive
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> do diska Å¡e vedno ne morem prit :s
<sajko> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.fixya.com/support/t7791075-compaq_nx5000_laptop_drivelock_hdd
<Seniorita> Compaq nx5000 laptop. DriveLock HDD Bay Password with a key...
<CrazyLemon> nism še najdu rešitev za ta problem
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav sm skor vse preguglal kako leto nazaj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sajko> :D
<alyosha> pa CrazyLemon kašen si ti to leet da nemoraš to rešit
<alyosha> zdj si me pa razočaral:D
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi rešu..sam mi se ne splača kupovat dodatnih stvari za 6 let star laptop :)
<CrazyLemon> sam je potrebno hdd formatirat..js pa nimam kablov/zunanjih ohišij kot je sajko predlagal za to
<sajko> ja pa še to vprašanje če bo delal
<sajko> kak disk pa je?
<sajko> ide, sata ?
<CrazyLemon> ide verjetno
<CrazyLemon> kok berem kle
<CrazyLemon> enim to dela
<CrazyLemon> je dal v zunanje ohišje hdd ter ga formatiral
<CrazyLemon> en pa kle govori da je potrebno dat baterijo vn za 5-10min
<CrazyLemon> js sm jo dal za 1min pa ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> tko da dvomim da dodatne 4-6min spremeni zadevo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sajko> mogoče je mislu uno v kompu
<CrazyLemon> sj tudi js mislim tisto :)
<sajko> lohka pa bruteforcas password :D
<CrazyLemon> how? :)
<sajko> nevem
<sajko> na roke .P
<CrazyLemon> been there done that.. :>
<sajko> kup nov disk pa je
<sajko> .D
<sajko> čeprov če si FRIjevc, ni hudič da nima noben sosolc zunanjega ohišja :d
<sajko> jest mam, sam je sata
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> nimajo
<sajko> :D
<sajko> napiš na ST
<Sky[x]> toj pa to če hodš v sežano na FRI
<sajko> :D
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> sežana rox :)
<Sky[x]> sežgana rox !: D
<sajko> lol
<sajko> v finalu smo
<sajko> Eurovizija
<sajko> komentator se bo zjokal
<nafisa> ja, že kolega javu
<CrazyLemon> a to tist komentator k je vsako leto ?
<sajko> a ni bla zenska ponavad?
<CrazyLemon> ne..komentator je bil
<sajko> jest tega prvic slism, sam ne gledam tega velik
<CrazyLemon> pa včasih mojca mavec se mi zdi
<sajko> kokrkol
<sajko> .d
<sajko> v soboto zmagamo
<sajko> :D
<sajko> andrej hofer al pa kofer je
<sajko> komentator
<sajko> neki tazga :D
<nafisa> čike sem dobila
<nafisa> waaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> jo :)
<Mikoar> o rep. srpska
<CrazyLemon> no such thing
<CrazyLemon> :p
<bogdanov> rep. srbija ampak ok ;)
<marko-_-> yo CrazyLemon
<marko-_-> zdaj te že dolgo nisem vprašal če veš za kak dober film
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- the onion movie
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> Å¡e kaj CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> chalet girl
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_-> looks gay
<CrazyLemon> so?
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat ne maraš gay looking movieje?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<marko-_-> sfdgfnsfgn
<marko-_-> umiri se
<marko-_-> veš da jih maram
<marko-_-> ampak ne vem
<marko-_-> a je watchable?
<CrazyLemon> js zdj gledam
<CrazyLemon> pa je kr kul
<CrazyLemon> Rio 2011
<CrazyLemon> I Am Number Four
<CrazyLemon> The Lincoln Lawyer 2011
<CrazyLemon> Tucker and Dale vs Evil 2010
<CrazyLemon> Kill The Irishman 2011
<CrazyLemon> thats it
<marko-_-> uuu
<marko-_-> kill the irishman
<CrazyLemon> kr kul ja :)
<CrazyLemon> true story :)
<CrazyLemon> kekec a ti naredim mal reklame za ta tvoj ubuntu? :)
<kekec> kje pa? :)
<CrazyLemon> fb & twitter
<kekec> ja lahko
<CrazyLemon> !forum ledinux
<Seniorita> Vprašanja glede ostalih Linux distribucij (Stran 1) - Ubuntu.si forum http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/forum/15/
<CrazyLemon> to ni to
<CrazyLemon> !forum ledubuntu
<Seniorita> Miška in LED (Stran 1) - Problemi s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si forum http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/637/
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<kekec> lol
<kekec> !forum Ledina
<Seniorita> Napredno iskanje /advanced_search?q=Ledina&amp;hl=sl&amp;sitesearch=www.ubuntu.si/punbb&amp;prmd=ivns
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<kekec> !forum gimnazije
<Seniorita> Informatika v gimnaziji po hrvaško (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3767/
<CrazyLemon> sj sm najdu :D
<kekec> jaaao
<kekec> :D
<kekec> aja dej twitter username da te dodam
<CrazyLemon> sj ni težko
<CrazyLemon> !g twitter ubuntu slovenija
<Seniorita> Twitter / Ubuntu.si: Slovenija Ubuntu.si sedaj ... http://twitter.com/ubuntusi/status/27365744921
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kekec> hahaha fantje ter punce
<kekec> ya right :P
<kekec> bl fantje pa še to ni glih množina ;)
<kekec> hvala drgač :)
<CrazyLemon> jah jebiga..lepš zveni :>
<CrazyLemon> np
<kekec> ja :)
<CrazyLemon> http://tehnik.mobitel.si/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/googlenet.png
<CrazyLemon> to pa je povezava :D
<kekec> ja :P od koga?
<CrazyLemon> googlea :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-13
<kekec> ej, kako se pa imenuje page na fbju?
<kekec> aha, najdu
<bogdanov> kill the irishman
<bogdanov> hud film
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> :)
<nafisa> ahjej ...
<upd> :)
<upd> mmm ker ide je ql za python  ?
<upd> !g idle
<Seniorita> Idle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idle
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mks1992: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<sasa84> folk, a kdo dela zbirko naslovov v libreofficu?
<CrazyLemon> svašta kako delo folk ponuja...iščejo osebo k bi z lastnim avtom peljala skupine ljudi do postojnske jame ter lipice
<CrazyLemon> z lastnim avtom!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> po moje je to sam krinka za prevoz ilegalcev
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kje delaš ti naslove za printanje...pač d kao nalepke al pa pisma
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> lih zadnjič sm vidu to za nalepke
<CrazyLemon> je en skopiral link
<CrazyLemon> http://wiki.cybersoc.info/doku.php/ooo_nalepke
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Seniorita> ooo_nalepke    [wiki.cybersoc.info]
<andrejz> mene tud zanima moram za udeležence piknika naredit
<CrazyLemon> en drug dokument je bil..s slikicami
<CrazyLemon> http://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Creating_and_Printing_Labels_and_Business_Cards/sl
<Seniorita> Common/Creating and Printing Labels and Business Cards/sl - LibreOffice Help
<CrazyLemon> evo..official vodič :)
<napsy> ma kdo izkusnje z ustvarjanjem init.d skript?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz si dal printat majice? :)
<andrejz> kje, če sem šele včeraj zvečer dobil design
<andrejz> sem pa teardropu rekel, naj prinese ubuntu.si majice s sabo
<CrazyLemon> ql :)
<sasa84> a CrazyLemon pride? ;)
<CrazyLemon> itak
<CrazyLemon> da ne :D
<sasa84> sej se mi je zdel
<sasa84> jaz senm tud pov vprašajem :(
<CrazyLemon> a to zato ker christos ne bo pršu? :/
<sasa84> a christooss tud ne pride?
<napsy> kdaj je ta piknik?
<sasa84> ponavlamo predstavo pa ne vem kok bo z vajami
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pride..mogoče pa ne... pejt pa boš vidla :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy 15.
<napsy> aja v nedeljo
<CrazyLemon> jp
<napsy> hm
<napsy> kok dodat init skripto pri ubuntu
<napsy> update-rc.d ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> si siguren?
<napsy> ok nvm najde sam ce si kot root
<CrazyLemon> which update-rc.d
<CrazyLemon> /usr/sbin/update-rc.d
<CrazyLemon> tudi če nisi root najde..vsaj pri meni :)
<napsy> ok ni panike
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Dual Boot - Fedora/OpenSuse + Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4917/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/sanje-vsakega-otroka-pravi-avto-na-baterijski-pogon.html
<Seniorita> Sanje vsakega otroka. Pravi avto na baterijski pogon! - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/sanje-vsakega-otroka-pravi-avto-na-baterijski-pogon.html
<Seniorita> Sanje vsakega otroka. Pravi avto na baterijski pogon! - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> S polnim akumulatorjem in polno obremenitvijo je čas vožnje približno 30 minut, čas polnjenja baterije pa od 12 do 14 ur.
<CrazyLemon> lol..30min vožnje!
<Guest93735> lep pozdrav z linuxtaga
<andrejz> pozdrav nazaj
<andrejz> kaj zanimivega?
<Guest93735> ja kar nekaj predavanj, keysigning event, exhibitions
<Guest93735> zdele bo predavanje o floss
<CrazyMelon> lp
<nafisa> a dans pa krejziju niso predavanja odpadla?
<nafisa> rečmo, da je dost počivanja pa delat dalje po treh urah spanja ... mislim, da bom kr pri naši sceni za zabave ostala
<CrazyLemon> uuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> dobu sm excite majico!
<upd> uuu
<nekdo> pozdravljeni
<nekdo> je kdo tu?
<upd> a pm
<upd> peder
<nekdo> ali je kdo tu?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Dual Boot - Fedora/OpenSuse + Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4917/new/posts/
<upd> ualala kak fajn vlc zafila ram pa swap k ni dost signala prek lana
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> tanov vlc sux
<CrazyLemon> men čist zafila pol pa pc rata neodziven 7-8min
<CrazyLemon> dokler ubuntu ne pokilla procesa
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> aja ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<upd> kako to ko odpreš normalno film
<upd> a prek lana
<CrazyLemon> normalno
<CrazyLemon> pa kr naenkrat zašteka
<CrazyLemon> pa začne svoje "delo"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> men je to naredil prek lan'a ko sem sheral film pa je bil res slab signal je zafilal ram pa swap, pa ubuntu ni kill'a procesa čeprav je vse štekal
<CrazyLemon> tko da zdej smplayer uporabljam
<upd> hm čudno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Dual Boot - Fedora/OpenSuse + Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4917/new/posts/
<upd> to ti naredi takoj ko odpreš film ane
<upd> ker na začetku nek buffer naredi, samo ne vem a je to na ramu al na swapu
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1719476&page=5
<Seniorita> Anyone else noticing huge VLC memory leak? - Page 5 - Ubuntu Forums
<CrazyLemon> ne takoj
<CrazyLemon> kr enkrat vmes
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vedno :)
<upd> aa pol pa je bug ja :)
<CrazyLemon> Within a minute or 2 it chews through 8GB RAM and starts on my swap, which brings the whole laptop to a dead stop.
<CrazyLemon> 24gb mu zafila..8gb rama pa 16gb swapa :D
<upd> haha :)
<upd> ja pol je bug ja oz memory leak
<upd> to se hitr naredi, ko je neka napaka v bloku spomina pa se zacikla
<upd> sam čudn da pr men ni killa procesa
<CrazyLemon> Im subscribed to the VLC issue on Launchpad and the problem is known, the devs want to fix it as soon as possible and yes, Pulse is the problem, as a workaround switch to Alsa.
<CrazyLemon> čudno ..očitno je pulseaudio problem
<CrazyLemon> upd a ti zafila cel ram ter swap? :)
<upd> oboje ja, sam sej pravim to sem prek lan'a sheral film pa gledal, pa ko je bil signal je bilo ql, k sem Å¡el v pojstlo je zafilal
<upd> tko ko gledam filme mi to Å¡e ni naredilo
<upd> no ubistvu jih Å¡e nisem velik gledal na tanovem
<upd> bo pa verjetno to naredilo
<upd> torej smplayer
<upd> to pa ni gui ane
<CrazyLemon> je
<CrazyLemon> to je gui za mplayer
<upd> aja ql
<upd> aa super bom probal
<jodlajodla> oo
<miha> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-world-map.html
<Seniorita> The Great Linux World Map
<CrazyLemon> great communist empire :D
<miha> mhm
<miha> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225880_206926459348060_100000921237841_564927_4311729_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000921237841
<miha> bolano http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/13/woman-beheaded-tenerife-supermarket-spain
<Seniorita> British woman beheaded in Tenerife supermarket | World news | The Guardian
<miha> talibani nori
<christooss> miha kašni talibani?
<christooss> The alleged killer is an unemployed Bulgarian
<miha> sj, taliban
<miha> obglavil z eno potezo
<Grega> hellow
<Grega> ima kdo racun na partisu in 5min casa?
<alfi> ssup ?
<Grega> iscem navigacijsko karto
<Grega> nekaj takega, kar prodajajo ti kljukci:
<Grega> http://www.bolha.com/navigacija-avtomobilizem/karte-za-avtomobilsko-navigacijo-vw-rns-510-810-v7-1-2011-mfd2-rn-s2-slovenija-oglas1272267356
<Seniorita> Karte za avtomobilsko navigacijo VW RNS 510 / 810 V7.1 (2011) MFD2/RN-S2 SLOVENIJA
<Grega> http://www.bolha.com/navigacija-avtomobilizem/karte-za-avtomobilsko-navigacijo-vw-rns-510-810-v7-1-2011-mfd2-rn-s2-slovenija-oglas1272267356
<Seniorita> Karte za avtomobilsko navigacijo VW RNS 510 / 810 V7.1 (2011) MFD2/RN-S2 SLOVENIJA
<Grega> ah, ta je isti..
<Grega> http://www.bolha.com/zemljevidi/volkswagen-rns-510-810-navigacija-europe-v-7-1-2011-oglas1273934306
<Seniorita> volkswagen rns 510 / 810 navigacija europe v 7.1 2011
<Grega> torej.. gre se za.. model "rns 510" verzija 7.1
<Grega> prosim lepo, ce kaj najdes..
<alfi> aha
<alfi> sekunda
<alfi> nope
<alfi> precekiral sem vse
<alfi> ni nix pod temi kljuci na straneh
<Grega> hm, kje bi lahko to downloadali ti, ki prodajajo na bolhi?
<jodlajodla> oo
<Grega> na tpb sem nasel 7.0
<alfi> hmm, mogoce kak privatni tracker
<alfi> al pa kaj podobnega
<jodlajodla> mi lahko nekdo pove neki glede nastavitev z nvidia grafe? :)
<jodlajodla> a je to normalno da mi na začetku ko primem okno mal zalegga, pol pa normalno dela če premikam? :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega a to se hvališ da si kupu VW pa iščeš zdej kao karte :p
<jodlajodla> btw, kupu sm geforce gt 430
<Jorky> dan
<Grega> CrazyLemon: da :>
<sasa84> juhuu
<upd> Grega, a si tu
 * miha končno mal razume maile http://www.freesoft.org/CIE/RFC/1521/16.htm 
<Seniorita> 7.2.1.     Multipart:  The common syntax
<miha> yey :D
<CrazyLemon> Grega sam ne mi reč da si golfa dvojko z navigacijo kupu :))
<bogdanov> LOL
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> CrazyLemon, Im subscribed to the VLC issue on Launchpad and the problem is known, the devs want to fix it as soon as possible and yes, Pulse is the problem, as a workaround switch to Alsa. to lohk v topic daš.
<CrazyLemon> upd a ti je spet  zmrznu? :D
<upd> tole reši problem a ne vidiš
<CrazyLemon> jah ne vem če reši..problem reši tudi apt-get remove vlc && apt-get install smplayerr :D
<upd> no ti jaz povem da ga reši
<CrazyLemon> no cool :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] umrak11: Težava  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4951/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> *sigh*
<sasa84> juhu
<CrazyLemon> psst
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok se ti kej spoznaš na libreoffice? :P
<CrazyLemon> uff
<CrazyLemon> ful
<CrazyLemon> recimo vem kako boldaš besedilo
<CrazyLemon> pa povečaš font
<CrazyLemon> pa vem zamenjat font
<sasa84> zakon si
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi se reklo da mam libreoffice v malem prstu
<sasa84> care ej
<CrazyLemon> openoffice pa pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> ker je ful drugačn pa bl zahteven
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> vrjamm...
<sasa84> sam vseen si car veš :P
<CrazyLemon> ma lej..sploh mi ne rabiš tega govorit..vem...vem da sm
<CrazyLemon> tak pač sm..ne morem si pomagat :S
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> lejte, zadeva je taka...
<sasa84> jst bi rada mela pač database naslovov... pa d jih pol lohk natisnem na kuverte al pa nrdim nalepke
<CrazyLemon> a ni to pisalo na enem od mojih današnjih linkov ?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> ma tist ni nč
<sasa84> sm nrdila kao tisto razpredelnico v calc pa...
<sasa84> stari ne vem :\
<CrazyLemon> na tistem je pisal kako povežeš razpredelnico pa writer
<sasa84> ne pali
<CrazyLemon> pali !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> V poljih Zbirka podatkov in Tabela lahko izberete zbirko podatkov in tabelo, kjer je podatkovno polje shranjeno. Kliknite gumb s puščico, da se podatkovno polje prenese v polje Besedilo nalepke. Pritisnite Enter, da vstavite prelom. Vtipkate lahko tudi presledke ali drugo besedilo.
<sasa84> a se te zbirke dela v calc al base?
<CrazyLemon> base po moje
<CrazyLemon> al pa calc..ker ti piše zbrika podatkov in tabela
<CrazyLemon> zbirka*
<sasa84> v 3 vrstici mam napisan pod a ime, pol naprej priimk...
<sasa84> mam zdej 3 primere pač s celotnimi naslovi
<CrazyLemon> no idea :D
<sasa84> ah :P
<upd> http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_1/linux-world-map-large.png :)
<CrazyLemon> old!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> nic druzga ni v hladliniku za jest kokr sladoled
<CrazyLemon> yummy
<zdobersek> evo
<zdobersek> dve milka lucki sem sprasu
<zdobersek> zdej mi ce pa se slabo bit :/
<Grega> dve sta premalo
<Grega> :)
<Grega> se dve mores, bo boljse
<zdobersek> sam ena je se
<Grega> oooh noo
<Grega> Started in 2006, Linux Mint is now the 4th most widely used home operating system behind Microsoft Windows, Apple Mac OS and Canonical's Ubuntu.
<Grega> a je to res?
<CrazyLemon> i doubt it
<CrazyLemon> !g distrowatch linux mint
<Seniorita> DistroWatch.com: Linux Mint http://distrowatch.com/mint
<Grega> in v cem bi se naj razlikoval od ubuntuja?
<Grega> Linux Mint is an Ubuntu-based distribution whose goal is to provide a more complete out-of-the-box experience by including browser plugins...
<CrazyLemon> em
<Grega> torej ima samo en kup stvari namescenih, ki jih itak namestis z enim ukazom?
<CrazyLemon> naj bi mel vključene te plugine pa določene driverje etc
<CrazyLemon> tako ja
<Grega> fuck it
<CrazyLemon> oh točno!
<CrazyLemon> pa drugačn meni ma :)
<Grega> teee pa reciii
<CrazyLemon> http://distrowatch.com/images/slinks/mint.png
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> sj meni ma kr lep no :)
<Grega> nek win wannabe
<sasa84> Grega, a znaš ti narest podatkovno bazo pa to sprintat na nalepke/kuverte? :ŠP
<Grega> i hate it!
<Grega> a?
<sasa84> pač no :P
<zdobersek> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/groza-na-tenerifih-napadalec-obglavil-zensko.html
<CrazyLemon> on to zna v pe ha peju!
<Seniorita> Groza na otoku Tenerife: napadalec obglavil žensko - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> v 5ih minutah to naredi!
<Grega> nisem jaz za pe pa pe
<Grega> ha*
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> kak ne?
<Grega> jah, pa je na drugem mestu mint
<CrazyLemon> za kaj pa si ti ? :)
<CrazyLemon> poo Å¡tevilu ogledov..ne po priljubljenosti :)
<CrazyLemon> oz razširjenosti
<Grega> CrazyLemon: vse moje zadeve so napisane v pythonu :)
<Grega> oh
<CrazyLemon> ah tko
<CrazyLemon> js ma cel ta čas mislu da si pe ha pe  guy
<CrazyLemon> pa*
<Grega> i have php!!
<CrazyLemon> good!
<CrazyLemon> now i go pee pee!
<zdobersek> with his python!
<Grega> try poo poo too
<Grega> :)
<Grega> :))
<zdobersek> without his python
<Grega> his python is br0ken
<sasa84> nč, pridni bodte
<sasa84> grem v mižiland ;)
<sasa84> lahkonočko :)
<Grega> ok.. za arch linux sem ze tud slisal tukaj.. kaj je potem to?
<Grega> sasa84: kaksno bazo rabis, no?
<Grega> nekaj da vpises noter ime, priimek, naslov.. potem pa to printa na kuverte?
<sasa84> Grega, ma rada bi naredila eno tako bazo... ime, priimek, naslov... pa da se to pol sprinta lohk an kuverte al pa nalepke
<sasa84> sm sprobala calc pa in pol v writerju in z nalepkami in s tistim spajanjem...pa ne štima mi nč :\
<Grega> ne vem, ce sem jaz najprimernejsi zato.. bazo ni problem naret, ampak meni bolj lezijo webappi, kar pomeni, da bi morala preko browsera vpisovat.. kar ni problem.. problem je bolj printanje
<Grega> ker bi morala pri vsaki osebi posebej pritisnit Print
<Grega> tezko bi ti pa naredis, da bi vnesla npr 100 oseb in nato samo dala printat (enkrat pritisnila print), ker browser ne zna razdelit kaj je en list
<Grega> naredil*
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> pa bi se dal to tud na nalepke narest?
<sasa84> pač d printaš na nalepke...pr vsakmu pač prtisneš enter, da gre na nalepko...in sprintaš list?
<Grega> naceloma ja... jaz ti oblikujem "obmocje" kje naj printa in je to to..
<Grega> v browseru nastavis, da ni obrob.. pa ne bi smelo bit vecjih tezav
<Grega> tezava je samo to, da browser ne ve kdaj se en list konca in nov zacne
<Grega> oz. je tezko zracunat
<Grega> ..ko jebe.. ni mi razlagat..
<Grega> bom ti jaz naredil :)
<sasa84> looool
<Grega> grem raje delat, kotda tukaj razlagam kje so komplikacije :)
<Grega> do kdaj rabis?
<sasa84> se nikamor en mudi...
<sasa84> samo želela sem se to naučit to...rabila bom malo kasneje
<Grega> lol :) in kaj se bos naucila, ce ti jaz naredim? :)
<sasa84> ja sej :(
<sasa84> k to so zlo uporabne zadeve...
<sasa84> pa itak bom mogla to Å¡e obnavlat, koga dopisat ipd
<Grega> sasa84: ampak ce ti jaz naredim potem ne mores nic sama spreminjat.. lahko samo vnasas in printas
<Grega> mislim.. spreminjas lahko podatke, ne mores pa spreminjat kako naj zgleda potem izpis
<sasa84> čak čak čak...mogoče sm neki odkrila!!
<upd> omg to je jošk ja
<simon__> Ubuntu 11.04 pri meni zaradi Nvidia grafe popoln polom, sploh ne deluje! A Å¡e komu?
 * miha navija za !google iText
<Seniorita> iText ® - Free / Open Source PDF Library for Java and C# http://itextpdf.com/
<miha> če definiraš prov robove, so lahk tud nalepke
<sasa84> miha, to name leti?
<miha> nate pa Grega  :D
<sasa84> miha, pa je to za n00be kt sm jst? :P
<Grega> Bob Marley Songs je to kar rabim zdaj
<Grega> :>
<miha> sasa84: sam če bi rada programirala :D
<miha> si...želiš? :)
 * sasa84 odkrila kok se tem stvarem streže!!! :P
<miha> :P
<Grega> ah, kurc.. jaz sem pa ze mislil da bo kak blowjob padel
<Grega> :)
<sasa84_> padla :P
<upd> Grega, maš srečo :D
<Grega> ja, saj..
<Grega> verjetno je pod mizo padla
<sasa84_> sej sm prou delala...sam neki na konc nism stisnla, kao ok...in pol te vpraša za tipsko pismo...
<Grega> :>
<sasa84_> ma zakon sem !! _:P
<upd> hah :)
<upd> caricaaa
 * sasa84_ carica :P
<Grega> vemo!!
<Grega> lol
 * sasa84_ sicer ni una carica iz youtuba...oziroma bihaća :P
<Grega> 2 girls 1 cup carica
<Grega> upd: kaj si naredil z drumboxom?
<upd> 0 ker ni časa
<Grega> sramota.. pa sem ze mislil, da bom kaj ponosen
<upd> od kar mam punco sm seksam Å¡e
<upd> ma :)
<upd> zdej python, pol html pa css, pol pa un drumbox
<Grega> zdaj se pa sploh ne menim vec s tabo!!
<upd> :(
<sasa84_> lol
<Grega> punco, pfffff
<Grega> jaz se sploh vec ne menim z njimi...
<upd> jah morem tud kdaj strežnike od redtube sprostit ane :)
<upd> ah sj se ni treba velik menit
<simon__> Ubuntu 11.04 pri meni zaradi Nvidia grafe popoln polom, sploh ne deluje! A Å¡e komu?
<upd> simon__, ne.
<Grega> simon__: jaz sem tud mel tezave.. in sem zdaj na debianu :)
<upd> simon__,  ne vem kaj bi rad, da naredimo eno pivsko debato kaj je polom, dj če maš probleme mal natančneje definiri problem
<Grega> se mi je zdelo, da je vse navzpol..
<Grega> pfff.. je reko, punco da ma... kolk si te star, 10?! :>>
<upd> kaj pa nj rečem ?
<upd> babo ?
<simon__> Ko namestim 11.04 in nato driverje za Nvidia grafo me ob ponovnem  zagonu vrže v grafični način prijave.
<Grega> fatal error
<Grega> :)
<Sky[x]> fata error :D
<upd> veš kaj je grafični način ? a ni to gui
<upd> hočeš reči terminal oz. shell '
<upd> ?
<simon__> Ja terminal
<upd> no sej, kar še vedno čist nič ne pomaga
<upd> jebat ga.. se zgodi kaj nj drugega rečem.
<Grega> simon__: in ce se prijavis (vpises up.ime in geslo)
<Grega> ter napises "startx" (startx verjetno se vedno pozene, x, ne?)
<Grega> kaj ti napise?
<simon__> ostanem v terminalu
<simon__> stratx tudi ne pomaga
<Grega> ze, ampak prej monitor "klika" (hocejo se X-i pognat)
<Grega> in se ne.. ampak nekaj ti izpise
<Grega> 2) v /var/log/ imas neke X loge, lahko to prekopiras nekam na web?
<simon__> ja nekaj izpiše ampak sedaj več ne vem kaj točno
<Grega> 3) v /etc/X11/ imas xorg.conf ... tukaj bos napako verjetno popravil
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Svetovni zemljevid Linuxa!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4952/new/posts/
<Grega> gre se verjetno predvsem za vrstico
<Grega> Load "glx"
<Grega> oz.
<Grega> Driver              "nvidia"
<simon__> Grega, mislim, da je nekaj takega
<upd> naslednji problem je kako /var/log/ naložit na internet iz shella.
<Grega> no.. ce bos to zakomentiral bos verjetno prisel nazaj na stare "driverje".. in s tem nisi naredil nic
<Grega> dalje ti pa verjetno ne bom vedel pomagat.. ker ce ti driverji ne delajo.. se pac lahko joces.. oz. druga alternativa je verjetno, da gres kompajlat driverje "na roko" in bodo mogoce delali tisti
<Grega> jaz bi jih sel kompajlat, ampak..
<Grega> mogoce CrazyLemon ve kaj vec
<Grega> oz. kolk se spomnim imas na izbiro 3 verzije nvidiinih driverov.. mogoce se nato probas druge verzije
<simon__> v /etc/X11/ imas xorg.conf ... tukaj bos napako verjetno popravil - verjetno bo tu potrbno nekaj popraviti, a ne vem kako?
<upd> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Grega> probaj tako..
<upd> pišičeš vrstico Driver "nvidia"
<upd> daš #
<Grega> ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<upd> lojtro odspredi
<upd> stisneš ctrl+c
<upd> stisneš y
<upd> .
<upd> pa eNTER!
<Grega> mogoce je v X11 se kak stari (backup) conf
<Grega> najprej poglej kolk je fajlov z xorg.conf imenom
<Grega> ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<simon__> Zakomentirati - to mi je jasno - bom poskusil jutri, ker sem šel nazaj na Ubuntu 10.04, koneckoncev imam ta problem že z 10.10
<simon__> Zanekrat hvala za napotke. Upam, da jih dobim Å¡e naprej.
<Grega> ... s tem nisi naredil nic, ampak samo resis nastali problem
<Grega> 3 verzije imas na voljo, probaj drugo verzijo in ne spet isto
<Grega> in ce se zadeva ponovi, sele nato upostevaj te nasteve
<Grega> ce probas vse 3 driverje in noben ne dela.. bos verjetno moral na roko kompajlat..
<simon__> Kakšne 3 verzije ?
<Grega> ce se prav spomnim imas na voljo 3 verzije nvidiinih driverjev
<simon__> Ja res, sem sprobal že vse 3, ampak ne pomaga, oz. se potem zgleda še vse bolj zaplete
<Grega> pol pa.. pocakal CrazyLemon-a, on je tapameten tukaj :)
<upd> kera grafična ? si preveru če je podprta ?
<Grega> pocakaj*
<upd> Grega, a jst nism taPameten ? :)
<Grega> ti mas punco
<simon__> Grafa je Geforce 860m GT 512 MB
<upd> a jebi se :D
<upd> !g ubuntu nvidia geforce 860m gt driver
<Seniorita> Installing Nvidia Geforce 8600 GT [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-501495.html
<upd> omg :)
<sasa84_> jaz sem tud pametna :P
<sasa84_> ne, jst sm carica :P
<simon__> Zdaj koliko je grafa podprta ne vem, ampak v Ubuntu 10.04 deluje vse vključno z efekti Compiz
<miha> sasa84_: Bog ti požegni..
<sasa84_> miha, ?
<upd> haha..
<upd> evo toje prava ubuntu pomoč
<upd> yeaaa
<upd> :>
<sasa84_> lol
<sasa84_> nč fantički, šibam pančat
<sasa84_> nočk
<CrazyLemon> <upd> Grega, a jst nism taPameten ? :)
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> ti mas punco
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Svetovni zemljevid Linuxa!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4952/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Zemljevid Linux sveta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4952/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-14
<nafisa> nafi na spidu ... je pa mal prekruta
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaaaaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> SANDRAAAAAA
<bogdanov> UFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> bogdanov ... ima ima
<nafisa> preveč meni ima
<nafisa> meni bo problem zaspat ... joj joj joj
<nafisa> novo juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutrooooooo
<nafisa> nooooovvvvvv daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
<ans`> neeemaaaaa spaaavaanjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> res ga nema
<nafisa> pa ga Å¡e ne bo
<nafisa> bemu ti kemijo
<ans> bemu ti macko
<ans> ki mi pride na glavo spat
<ans> encas jo tko toleriram
<ans> koncno pa nimam kj ne morm tko nazaj zaspat treba vstat
<nafisa> ajoj
<nafisa> moraš zapret vrata pa okna
<nafisa> pa jo drugam zapret
<nafisa> če ti nagaja
<ans> ah ne saj jo imam rad :3
<nafisa> ja, to pa vem kako je
<nafisa> čeprav so mačke hinavke
<ans> zato jih mamo radi :3
<nafisa> samo to, če ti hodi h glavi spat, ni ok, veš?
<ans> vec kot to, smatram za zazeljeno!
<nafisa> mačke hodijo ležat na negativna mesta
<ans> lol
<nafisa> resno pravim
<ans> macke hodijo lezat kjer je toplo :3
<ans> od mene ogreta postelja recimo
<nafisa> ja, ma meni je vedno pol metra od mene ležala
<nafisa> kjer ni bilo toplo
<ans> razlicne macke bodo razlicne
<ans> ne verjamem pa v "negativna mesta"
<ans> ce smo ze pri tem naj bi cela moja hisa bila negativno mesto :P
<ans> ko je se mati zivela tukaj, ko smo bili se ena velika
<ans> "srecna" druzina
<ans> je enkrat privedla nekega paranormalnega raziskovalca
<ans> hahahaha
<ans> ki je ugotovil da lezi hisa na izredno negativni lokaciji
<ans> in da se naj preselimo cimprej
<ans> hahahahah
<ans> no nama z macko gre kar dobro tukaj ne glede na to :P
<nafisa> no, samo da vama je
<nafisa> moj mucek je preminil :(
<nafisa> pa tako ok je bil
<ans> sozalje :(
<ans> je dosegel vsaj zrelo starost? :<
<nafisa> 5 let
<nafisa> pač ... avto ga j zbil ...
<ans> :(
<nafisa> soseda ...
<ans> skoda skoda
<nafisa> ko se je umaknila enemu mulcu
<nafisa> pa mačka sklatila
<nafisa> pač ...
<nafisa> se zgodi
<ans> kisl
<ans> kisla
<ans> ce zivis blizu ceste vedno boljse imeti macke notri
<nafisa> nismo imeli mačk noter
<nafisa> kmetija
<nafisa> samo imamo cesto mimo hiše
<ans> kako nesrecno potem
<nafisa> dobr, da se na ovčke ne navežem toliko
<nafisa> ker jih prav rada potem jem :D
<ans> ojoj
<nafisa> sorry
<nafisa> pač ...
<nafisa> rada jem vse, kar je dobro
<ans> nekateri bi temu pripisali manjek morale :P
<nafisa> jah ...
<nafisa> saj mi je težko ... ko se ubija
<nafisa> samo potem pa ni težko, ko ješ
<ans> ja ljudje imamo selektivne spomine
<ans> ki nam sluzijo dobro
<ans> v taksnih primerih
<nafisa> solato tudi ubijem pa jo pojem
<nafisa> brez problemov
<ans> nevem da ima solata kaj proti
<ans> in ce je solati prav je meni tudi
<ans> ko solata razvije zivcni sistem sposoben zaznavanja bolecine se lahko ponovno pogovorimo :P
<nafisa> hahahahaha
<nafisa> kaj je?
<ans> firbec
<nafisa> če me pa dregaš
<ans> grem premaknit skrinjo na prostor za kosovni odpad, ce se bodo moje ohole rokice strinjale s taksnim podvigom
<ans> ves skrinje so tezke in moje rokice nic kaj misicaste
<ans> bomo vidli kak bo slo
<ans> later
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> če bi bil blizu, bi ti prišla pomagat
<nafisa> meni ni to problem
<Tadej> jutro
<Tadej> ali kdo ve kje točno bo pok 2011
<nafisa> dobro jutro, Tadej
<nafisa> točno???
<nafisa> ufff
<nafisa> lej ... piši tem dečkom ...
<nafisa> pa ti bodo povedali
<nafisa> tam, ko si se prijavil
<Tadej> neke koordinate so, sam jih google maps ne najde :)
<Tadej> nafisa: kaj prides?
<nafisa> človek ... jaz sem že tako preterana ... da sem zraven metle zaspala sredi prostora, da sem se na tla zložila
<nafisa> in sedaj sem na spidu
<nafisa> in zvečer upam, da mi bo še tole držalo ...
<Tadej> kaj pa spanje?
<Tadej> :)
<nafisa> nema spavanja posle rada
<nafisa> al kak pravjo?
<nafisa> ne poznam the rekov :D
<Tadej> :)
<nafisa> ja, če nisem mela časa spat ...
<nafisa> potem pa kemija
<nafisa> pa smo tam, kjer smo
<nafisa> oz. jaz sem
<nafisa> nom upam, da mi bo do konca dela držalo tole ... ker če se z redbulli nafilam ... al pa še pol spida ... pol do pondelka ne bom mogla spat
<Tadej> lol
<nafisa> že zdaj sem ko najhujši žurer
<nafisa> utrujene očke, rdeče ...
<nafisa> v bistvu sem pa ta teden delala kot vol
<nafisa> kristus prišel in nas odrešil
<ans> dober timing
<ans> zdaj sem ze sam premaknil skrinjo
<ans> kje je bil prej
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> jst imam problem ... ne enega ... sam ta je zdajle najbl tako ...
<nafisa> ne morem bit pri miru ... pa  bi rada vsaj telo spočila, če že imam bistre misli
<ans> na kaksnih mamilah si
<nafisa> takih lepih belih :)
<nafisa> poživila ...
<ans> moji tableti so tut beli mi ne pove to velik
<nafisa> hehe
<ans> aha moji so pa downerji
<ans> prihajamo blizje in blizje odgovoru
<nafisa> čak ... sanwal je down?
<nafisa> sanval*
<ans> nisem na sanvalu
<ans> od kje ti to
<nafisa> sam vprašam
<ans> kdo si ti :P
<nafisa> nič s tabo v zvezi
<nafisa> preveč sem poslušala une mudele zanč ...
<nafisa> zdaj mi pa kr vse po glavi gre ...
<nafisa> veš, kaj sem mela nazadnje za full down?
<nafisa> dormicum
<nafisa> samo to 3 leta nazaj
<nafisa> al 4
<nafisa> :D
<ans> benzo a
<nafisa> "sladke sanje" ... v bistvu sem bla pa ko mumija, ko sem se zbudila
<ans> haha
<ans> ne govor
<nafisa> sem hodila v Å¡olo ko narkoman
<nafisa> profesorji so me samo čudno gledali ...
<ans> vceraj al kdaj saj nimam vec obcutka za cas sem pozrl pol skatle xanaxov sem se imel ful fino, sklepam, ker se ne spomnem mnogo, potem sem spal 24 ur in se zbudil obenem kot prerojen in od avta povozen
<nafisa> dobr, da mi je zdravnik dal potrdilo, ko je bilo v redovalnici, naj lepo z mano delajo
<nafisa> pol Å¡katle?
<nafisa> si ti "en mal" prfukjen?
<ans> mja sem dobil sam 0.25 miligramske
<nafisa> kolk jih je pa v Å¡katli?
<ans> 30
<ans> 3.75 mg torej sem vzel
<ans> nic taksnega res
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> jst sem mela 50 al 100 une ...
<nafisa> samo ne vem primerjave
<ans> aha ja
<nafisa> če je močnejše al kako
<ans> ma ponavadi dobim 0.5 miligramske helexe sam sem dobil novo psihijatrinjo
<ans> neko sveze diplomirano povzpetnico
<ans> vso korektno in to
<nafisa> haha
<ans> in mi ni hotla dat prasica
<nafisa> te so najhujše
<ans> sem ciljal se na sanvale da bi jih dobil
<nafisa> te bo nafutrala s tem ...
<ans> pa sem namesto dobil vaje za jogo
<ans> majkico da ji spalim
<nafisa> aja, zato si me vprašal, kdo sem :D hahahaha
<ans> ja
<nafisa> sorry
<nafisa> nisem mislila nič narobe
<ans> :D
<ans> ja mal zanimivo nakjljucje
<ans> nakljucje
<nafisa> res je
<ans> ma prej sem imel eno starejso sem samo rekel besedo mi je dala karkoli
<ans> te nove pa zgleda ze ucijo da ne smejo tak delat
<ans> ko bi vsaj bile za kaj druga uporabne pa se to niso
<nafisa> ej, čudim se, da imam takole bistre misli ... ko bi vsaj bluzila kr neki ... bi mi blo bolj všeč
<ans> :D :D
<ans> prej sem hodil k eni zasebni v celju
<ans> je bila zelo proper
<ans> pa se mi ni dalo stalno tja vozit
<nafisa> ja no ... tudi ni ok, da ljudi kar filajo s tableti
<ans> mors se presedat v zidanem mostu baa kisla
<ans> ja ne ni
<nafisa> mene so tud hotl ... na psihiatriji
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Težava  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4951/new/posts/
<ans> ampak vsaj bi rad videl neko korist od njih
<ans> naceloma se ne strinjam niti sam s taksnim prostim predpisovanjem
<ans> ampak hocem pa imeti od njih eno korist vsaj
<ans> pri oni v celju, no ona mi je dejansko znala pomagat
<ans> s terapijo
<ans> in nisem niti enkrat ji rekel za nic
<nafisa> pa je ugotovila ženska da z menoj tako miselno ni nič narobe ... samo probleme mal s preteklostjo imam ... pa me je hotela dat na skupine ... pa sem kar povedala, da na une samopomilovalne skupine se mi pa res ne da
<ans> hahaha
<ans> raje se ubijem
<nafisa> ja, enako
<ans> no zdaj imam pa to novo malomescansko sveze diplomirano tupoglavo sevnisko psihiatrinjo iz zdravstvenega doma
<ans> svt razlike
<ans> sevet
<ans> svet
<nafisa> no, mene je potem tip takratni spravil k sebi
<nafisa> moj zakladek
<ans> aw :3
<nafisa> spet sem na smetičn koš kliknla
<nafisa> joj
<Tadej> jebemtis
<Tadej> Piknik prostor je manj kot 10 minut vožnje iz Ljubljane. Natančna navodila glede prostora in logistike bomo posredovali naslednji teden.
<Tadej> in pol nic :)
<nafisa> sramotiln steber nrdit
<nafisa> pa jih tja nabit :D
<nafisa> pa gate dol potegnit
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> zamori jim na mail
<ans> ce se ze gremo rimljane s krizanjem ljudi lahko se nase psihiatre povabimo na zabavo?
<nafisa> hahahahaha
<nafisa> ma sem se samo hecala
<nafisa> bučko
<ans> jaz se ne
<nafisa> a se bo kristusa križalo?
<nafisa> je že 33 star? :D lol
<ans> hujse kot manjek pomoci je slaba pomoc ker da iluzijo dejanske pomoci
<ans> to imam proti tem tretje razrednim psihiatrom
<nafisa> ja, vem
<nafisa> ma ne vem zakaj ... ampak meni je oče v prvem letniku srednje šole rekel, da me bo peljal k ruglu ...
<nafisa> samo ne vem, zakaj ravno k njemu
<nafisa> po moje, ker je bil na poti, ko smo se mimo vozili
<ans> hahahahahhaah
<ans> rugel
<ans> HAHAHAHHHAHA
<ans> brez besed :D
<nafisa> saj zmotil se ni veliko
<nafisa> se vidi, da sem po njemu podedovala karakter
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> samo ne glede pitja
<nafisa> ampak onega drugega
<ans> katero je to
<nafisa> hehe ... limunčiča vpraš ... :D on bo z veseljem povedal ...
<nafisa> ko se zbudi, seveda
<nafisa> to pa bo okol poldneva al pa ob enih
<nafisa> glede na to, da je sobota
<ans> nisem pripravljen cakat
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> Rugelj je medijsko najbolj znan slovenski psihiater. Večino svojega dela je posvetil zdravljenju alkoholizma, med svoje uspehe lahko šteje več kot 500 zdravljenih alkoholikov in drugih nerealiziranih ljudi. S svojimi radikalnimi pogledi na uživanje alkohola, partnerske odnose, probleme istospolne usmerjenosti, predvsem pa na parametre človekove samouresničitve, je Rugelj v številnih polemičnih javnih razpravah dobil tako goreče privržence
<nafisa> kot sovražnike.
<nafisa> bla bla bla
<nafisa> naskakovanje pa te fore
<nafisa> :Dđ
<ans> jaja poznam toliko da imam neko preliminarno mnenje glede njega
<ans> ki pa ni pozitivno naj dodam
<nafisa> ja, ni ravno ok delal s takimi, no
<ans> starosolski simplist recimo
<nafisa> oz. mnenje mel
<nafisa> mene bi na primer čist potolkel
<nafisa> pol bi Å¡ele bila za zdravit
<ans> ljudje prepogosto zamenjujejo drugacnost in voljo do kontroverznosti in samozavestnost ki vse to dovoljuje za navdih bozanstva
<ans> tu se kaze element nasega prirojenega podloznistva
<ans> hocemo nekoga da nas dominira
<ans> in nas potolce
<R33D3M33R> jow, je kdo sploh pogledal vreme za jutri? :P
<ans> in pove kaj je prav
<ans> in kaj ne
<nafisa> dež boooo
<ans> to je njegov kult
<ans> na tem stoji
<nafisa> oz nekaj rose je napovedane z lufta
<R33D3M33R> "Za vse zadnje omahljivce naj povemo še, da vremenska napoved [1] kaže na prekrasno sončno vreme!"
<R33D3M33R> ja :D
<nafisa> ans, se strinjam
<nafisa> pač ... konzervativno naravnan
<nafisa> hahaha ... ja R33D3M33R
<ans> zealot
<nafisa> ne morem pomagat
<ans> gorecnez
<nafisa> Ned	 Maj 15		dež	6°C	18°C
<nafisa> dež booo
<nafisa> glej zunaj dež booo
<ans> dez bo ja :<
<nafisa> se nea sekiram, čuj ...
<nafisa> če mi tole ne bo držalo do večera ...
<nafisa> bom itaq potem celo noč skakala ko žoga na šihtu
<nafisa> jutr bom pa ležala v postli ko crknjena z odprtimi očmi
<ans> nimas nobenih downerjev
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> pravim ...
<nafisa> da če ne bo držalo ...
<nafisa> se bom mogla Å¡e naspidirat
<nafisa> ker moram tole nočno skos dat
<nafisa> aja, da bi zdajle mela pa se naspala ...
<nafisa> ne vem
<ans> aja
<ans> ne sledim cist kaj se s teboj dogaja :P
<nafisa> to bi bil Å¡ok za moje srce ... kr iz ene skrajnosti v drugo
<nafisa> jst skačem do stropa
<ans> hahaha
<nafisa> pa natrpan delavnik
<nafisa> zelo natrpan
<nafisa> pol ti pa kolega v žep kaj porine ...
<ans> pizda jst sem pa ful omejen v izbiri svojih mumil ker bi se teple z mojimi ssriji :(
<nafisa> pa ko je že na voljo ... če sem sred placa stoje z metlo v roki zaspala, da sem se sesula na tla ...
<ans> haha
<nafisa> rabla pa vse popucat pa še nočno delat ...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Težava  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4951/new/posts/
<nafisa> ej ... ni tako, da v naslovu poveš, kaka težava jeE?
<nafisa> potem pa težava
<nafisa> koga bi to zanimalo, mislim ...
<nafisa> ok ... grem se nad koga drugega izživljat ... tule se vse logira ... edino, če se keremu da, da mu liturgije matere božje pišem na privat ;:D
<BigWhale> Dan
<ans> Jutro
<nafisa> oj, BigWhale
<BigWhale> o :)
<BigWhale> kako?
<nafisa> še kar v budimpešti al kje?
<BigWhale> ne ne :)
<BigWhale> sem ze doma :)
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> glih, ko je moja Å¡efica gor :D
<nafisa> no, saj ona tud opolnoči pride nazaj
<nafisa> po moje jo bo kap ... ko bo mene zagledala
<BigWhale> zakaj pa to?
<nafisa> ko bo našla tipa pa "njuno hčerko" čist zdrogirana :D hahaha
<BigWhale> This probably needs more explaining. :>
<BigWhale> Ker nic ne stekam, ampak ziher je cool :>
<nafisa> oba sva na spidu :D
<nafisa> če povzamem :D
<BigWhale> oh
<nafisa> ne vem, s kakim pridihom je bil pa tale "oh"
<nafisa> hahahaha ... ans ... kako sem zdajle enemu pribila
<nafisa> da ne dovolim nikomur, da se dotika punce mojega fanta :D
<BigWhale> ni blo pridiha :>
<BigWhale> je bil sam izdih... k je potreben za izgovorjavo :P
<nafisa> ok ... nič ne štekam ampak zihr je dobr :D
<BigWhale> Pr men je zmeri vse dobr :P
<nafisa> ok ... ne pustit zdaj moji domišljiji prosto pot :D buahahahaha
<BigWhale> Ah, kr nej jo ima... No harm in that.
<nafisa> kje mam jst kak Å¡pegu ...
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> saj mam kamero na netbooku
<nafisa> budalo jst
<BigWhale> ne bi vedel
<BigWhale> ja, sam pol mors dat kamero v mirror mode
<BigWhale> drgac nau spegu
<nafisa> saj je vseen ...
<nafisa> sam zanima me, kake očke mam
<BigWhale> odvisn...
<BigWhale> od tega kolk cajta si pokonc
<nafisa> pol se pa po nesreči fotkaš ... pa čukav gledam, kaj utripnilo
<nafisa> ammm ... od četrtka popoldne
<nafisa> grem mal skakat po postli ...
<BigWhale> nafisa, se nisi nic spala od cetrtka? hm, to gre pa ze tud cez moj maximum time
<Tadej> to je mal pretiravanje :)
<nafisa> ja, zdajle, ko bi pa lahko spala ...
<BigWhale> jah, sam jest sem bil sober pa stoned :P
<nafisa> pa ...
<nafisa> pač ne gre, ne
<BigWhale> sober and not stoned
<nafisa> ja, z bonbončki nisi
<Tadej> ko bo pa popustilo bos pa koma dva dni :)
<nafisa> ja, hvala bogu
<nafisa> delala sem ko budalo
<nafisa> pa še danes me čaka
<Tadej> kaj pa delas?
<BigWhale> I'd rather not ask.. kaj si delala :>
<nafisa> pa ... Å¡ef trenatrpal urnik ... pa Å¡e sama sva ...
<nafisa> kaj sem delala?
<nafisa> redar ... vstopnine pa vrata pa da se niso stepl ... 13 ur na nogah ... pol pucanje, kar so nasvinjali ... pol sem se dol zrušla med pucanjem ... pa da sem k sebi prišla ... pa spet nočna ...
<nafisa> folk se zbuja
<nafisa> andrejz, kolko se vas bo jutri nastavljalo sončku? _D
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> vsi spijo
<andrejz> hm, poglej si tukaj - https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdHU3eHVWQTNRQl9HSjltOGJDQm5kdEE&authkey=CJSS0rIH&hl=en#gid=0
<Seniorita> Moved Temporarily
<nafisa> 70
<nafisa> uh
<nafisa> zanimivo sonce boste imeli
<andrejz> če prideš, se lahko še vedno poštempljaš
<nafisa> ne ... ni Å¡anse ...
<nafisa> jst delam nočno ...
<BigWhale> oh jutr je piknik
<BigWhale> what was I thinking?!
<nafisa> že tako sem umetno pokonci ...
<nafisa> no way
<nafisa> edino, da prideš me v postlo zbudit pa mi še v usta streseš, kar še nisem pozobala
<nafisa> kar pa mislim, da je skor malo nemogoče
<BigWhale> to se tko narobe slisi
<nafisa> BigWhale, mislim, da si poštekal :D
<nafisa> preveč stvari mi švisa po glavi ...
<BigWhale> se dobr, da sam po glavi :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Zemljevid Linux sveta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4952/new/posts/
<nafisa> ja, kje bi Å¡e pa lahko?
<BigWhale> marsikje :))
<nafisa> ok ... ne štekam ... sam ko si ti, pol je zihr dobr ... al kako si že rekel
<BigWhale> nafisa, itak. pr men je vse dovr
<BigWhale> dobr
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> pol bi se pa najavila 1x na filane paprike
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> BigWhale dely filane paprike? :P
<nafisa> če je reku, da je pr nemu vse dobr
<BigWhale> ja vse kar delam
<BigWhale> paprik se nisem
<BigWhale> ce jih pa bo
<BigWhale> bom
<BigWhale> bodo pa zlo dobre!
<sasa84> wopa :)
<nafisa> pol pa le povabi
<nafisa> ko jih boš delal
<BigWhale> se dobr, da imam obe roki...
<BigWhale> hardy har
<nafisa> itaq da imaš ...
<nafisa> saj ti nobene kočevsk medved ni pojedel
<sasa84> pismo, ta banshee je tud en jajc
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ivos: Zemljevid Linux sveta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4952/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GMC: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GMC: Pingo linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3753/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ziga.urbajs: Pingo linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3753/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] umrak11: Težava  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4951/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Težava  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4951/new/posts/
<kubanc> pa je učitl povedu, da je pozabil geslo.
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3753/
<Seniorita> Pingo linux (Stran 1) - Vprašanja glede ostalih Linux distribucij - Ubuntu.si forum
<kubanc> če jo je gdo kupil bi ga prosil
<kubanc> moderatorji ,zbriste post od ivos clana na clanku    http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4952/
<Seniorita> Zemljevid Linux sveta (Stran 1) - Prosti čas, šola in ostale bedarije - Ubuntu.si forum
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GMC: Pingo linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3753/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ziga.urbajs: Pingo linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3753/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Ubuntu in Microsoft Live, DropBox, MobileMe... cloud rešitve  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4948/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GMC: Pingo linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3753/new/posts/
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDgEdcFTquM&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Mac vs PC vs Linux # 2
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ziga.urbajs: Pingo linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3753/new/posts/
<napsy> http://twitpic.com/4xezgi
<Seniorita> Ana in Visionect Geoffrey v Portoroski Alayi. @LukaBirsa v oz... on Twitpic
<napsy> wii nase naprave :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Zemljevid Linux sveta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4952/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> napsy kdo je ana? sodelavka?
<CrazyLemon> al random customer ? :D
<napsy> um ne vem
<napsy> :)
<napsy> mogoce od Torija zenska
<sasa84> BigWhale, že naredu paprike?
<CrazyLemon> zdej jih fila
<CrazyLemon> in nočš vedet kako!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dobro jutro!!!
<CrazyLemon> DOBRO JUTRO!
<sasa84> 12. ura...in ti pokonc! IMA BOGA!
<CrazyLemon> ah..kje si bila prejšno soboto ko sm bil pokonc že ob 6ih :)
<sasa84> ???!!!
<CrazyLemon> i know!
<CrazyLemon> dodajajo, da so v poslopju, v katerem je bil prvi mož Al Kaide ubit, našli pornografijo.
<CrazyLemon> ker perverznež je bil ta osama :D
<napsy> zihr ma one extreme hardcore
<napsy> :D
<napsy> tale osama, nism vedu da je bil tak tip cloveka
<CrazyLemon> po moje pa ne..po moje je mel bl tiste softcore
<napsy> :)
<sasa84> pornografijo? jaj jaj jaj
<sasa84> sej baje mu je bla pa ful všeč whitney houston :D
<napsy> eeh
<napsy> pomoje je on palil na crnke
<napsy> aja
<napsy> eh :P
<napsy> azijke
<CrazyLemon> je Å¡el napsy iskat azijke
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<napsy> test
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Zemljevid Linux sveta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4952/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> aja, če bo dež jutri cel dan, grem jaz malo prej domov :P
<CrazyLemon> js unga sprašujem če je resn nato pa R33D3M33R mu odgovori..jebela cesta andrejm :D
<R33D3M33R> nisem si mogel pomagati :D
<R33D3M33R> razdeli topic
<Mikoar> !t sr sl bato bre
<Seniorita> Batona bre
<R33D3M33R> !t en sl laugh
<Seniorita> smeh
<R33D3M33R> zanimivo :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GMC: Pingo linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3753/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> lp
<CrazyLemon> Mikoar ni nobenga pametnega prevoda za to..kot vidiš :)
<CrazyLemon> bre je kot..medmet :)
<R33D3M33R> a ni bre brat?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<Mikoar> burazer je brat
<CrazyLemon> bato je bl brat...čeprav..ni to to :D
<bogdanov> ooo
<CrazyLemon> evo ga..serbian expert
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hehe sta ima
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/iz-sveta-znanih/lady-gaga-in-hayden-panettiere-znova-samski/257475
<Seniorita> Lady Gaga in Hayden Panettiere znova samski :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> uffff..to mi deli...hayden je samska!
<CrazyLemon> <3
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sm jo dau na cevl
<CrazyLemon> mah ona ni niti blizu ne bi pršla tvojem čevlu...če je vame zaljubljena
<bogdanov> haha jah sj zato sm jo pustu
<bogdanov> sm reku nj ti bo
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> dj ne laž..k sm ji js že zdavnaj reku da so srbi čudn narod..pa je rekla "ja fuŁ"
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> jah valda
<bogdanov> da sm cudn
<bogdanov> ce sm zravn nje
<bogdanov> mu se 10 pick
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> no zdj vem da lažeš! :))
<sasa84_> jaooo, dejte mir otroc
<sasa84_> hod z mano :P
<CrazyLemon> ajde bogdanov ..da te vidimo zdj v akciji k si tok hud :))
<Sky[x]> haha
<sasa84_> bogdanov je itak hud
<sasa84_> zto k je srb!
<bogdanov> itak ;)
<sasa84_> braco ;)
<CrazyLemon> incest :S
<jodlajodla> oo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ziga.urbajs: Pingo linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3753/new/posts/
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, ne prtožuje se skoz no
<sasa84_> :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ čemu ti maš klona kle???? whhhhhhyyyyyyy??????
<CrazyLemon> in moram se pritoževat..če se js ne bom..kdo se bo drug :D
<Sky[x]> lol :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, za hec
<sasa84_> hm...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Ubuntu v Windowsu 7 (preko virtual pc)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4936/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Inštalacija novih programov z Ubuntu Software Center  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4954/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Pingo linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3753/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ flooder :)
<CrazyLemon> a kdo kle "obvlada" bash ?
<CrazyLemon> dostop = `last -f wtmp | awk '{print $1}' | grep $i | wc -l`
<CrazyLemon> za tole vrstico mi vrže
<CrazyLemon> 20: dostop: not found
<napsy> napis z veliko
<napsy> pa brez presledkov med enacajem
<CrazyLemon> odlično..hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne "prime" če je z malo?
<CrazyLemon> ok..workajo tudi z malo
<CrazyLemon> samo pol echo mora bit ${}    in ne sam $
<Sky[x]> hehe crazy a greva nalogo dokončat ? :D
<CrazyLemon> js sam še tiste preklete ure pa minute morm zračunat
<Sky[x]> jstm orm zdj anrdit še da podaš parametre
<CrazyLemon> pa mam delno idejo kako to narest
<CrazyLemon> uh ja..to sm tudi pozabu
<Sky[x]> # pristej uporabniku cas
<Sky[x]>       hh=$(expr $hh + $hours)
<Sky[x]>       mm=$(expr $mm + $minutes)
<Sky[x]> tkole jih jst seštevam
<CrazyLemon> js bi za parametre raje uporabu 'who' :)
<CrazyLemon> lepši izpis + ne rabiš se zajebavat z meseci k so v string obliki :)
<bogdanov> man utd
<bogdanov> prvak
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> crazy a pol boš who uporablov ?
<Sky[x]> sam who ti ne vrne ure :D
<Sky[x]> toj problem :
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] že
<CrazyLemon> ampak who vrne lep izpis uporabnikov
<CrazyLemon> brez wtmp ter reboot-a
<CrazyLemon> pa še lepšo obliko datuma ma
<Sky[x]> jst userje preberem iz shadow
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> zato tvoja naloga ni prav
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> eh kaj je pa drgač no :D
<CrazyLemon> jah pomisli mal
<CrazyLemon> dobiš wtmp fajl
<CrazyLemon> in ti bereš userje iz shadowa
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> aja to p pol ni ql ja :D
<Sky[x]> čak zdj sem šele navodila najdu od unga k mu to delam :>
<Sky[x]> čak ker fajl točno more program uporabt ?
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/rZxK7CRk
<Seniorita> OS naloga - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> sam js ne delam te neumnosti katero oni opisujejo v prvi skripti
<CrazyLemon> js sm preprosto zdownloadal fajl wtmp
<CrazyLemon> ter ga uporabljam z last -f wtmp
<Sky[x]> /var/log/wtmp pol
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> ne pozabi prevert če fajl res obstaja
<CrazyLemon> i know :)
<Sky[x]> k zard takih zadev zgublaš pike :)
<Sky[x]> kako daš pogoj da če fajl ne obstaja da exit
<Sky[x]> je že ok
<CrazyLemon> if[ -f wtmp]    delaš
<CrazyLemon> če ne exit
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> jst bi rad ravno obratno :D
<Sky[x]> če ne obstaja exit
<Sky[x]> zakaj bi pisal 3 vrstice če lahko vse v ene vržem :D
<Sky[x]> k tol ni ok
<Sky[x]> if [ -z "$1" ] || [ -z "$2" ] || [ -f "/var/log/wtmp" ]; then
<CrazyLemon> zakaj " " ?
<CrazyLemon> pri drugem
<Sky[x]> if [ ! -f /tmp/foo.txt ];
<Sky[x]> then
<Sky[x]>     echo "File not found!"
<Sky[x]> hihi brez " " ja
<Sky[x]> ql tole moje vredu dela sam dal sem da iz fajla bere :)
<CrazyLemon> js se zdj z datumi igram :)
<Sky[x]> ja sej jst tud :D
<Sky[x]> treba izpis spremenit da ti cele datume da ne v besedi da koj primerjaš lohk ?
<CrazyLemon> to ni mogoče z uporabo last-a :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne da bi js vedu
<Sky[x]> bo treba date() uporabt da ti bo format popravlov beda :>
<CrazyLemon> al pa mene bereš kaj piše pa ne rabš date-a :)
<Sky[x]> kaj ?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ampak who vrne lep izpis uporabnikov
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> pa še lepšo obliko datuma ma
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GMC: Pingo linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3753/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> ket maš pa pri WHO kok časa je bil logiran podan ? :))
<CrazyLemon> imaš datum jebela cesta :)
<CrazyLemon> nism govoru za čas
<CrazyLemon> za čas itak pol moraš last uporabit
<Sky[x]> hja zgleda da res ne bo Å¡lo vse z enmu ukazm grr
<Sky[x]> sam če boš who porabu za datum kako boš pol pr last vedu kdaj morš prištet čas prijave in kdaj ne ? :D
<nafisa> problemi in težave ...
<CrazyLemon> jah..za uporabnika $i čekiraš če je bil med temi datumi prijavljen...če je potem prečekiraš čas koliko je bil gor prijavljen..ter mu pristeješ
<CrazyLemon> itd
<Sky[x]> seprav morš vse v enmu ukazu dobit čas prijave in datum :)
<Sky[x]> nv kako si ti mislu z who gledat datum pa potem z last štet čar prijave
<Sky[x]> pol boš štev tud čas prijave ki ni med tem datumom :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj moraš vse v enem ukazu ?
<Sky[x]> "pol boš štev tud čas prijave ki ni med tem datumom :)"
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem
<CrazyLemon> kako boš štel čas prijave ki ni med temi datumi če je pogoj da šteješ čas ravno datum ?
<Sky[x]> kako boš izpisal minute pa ure pa dneve(čas prijave) če pa z WHO datum gledaš pa z LAST koliko časa je bil prijavljen  ? :D
<Sky[x]> izpiše, kolikokrat ter koliko časa (skupno) so bili uporabniki v nekem času prijavljeni na sistemu
<Sky[x]> kako boš dobu interval iz LAST če pa nimaš datuma ? :)
<Sky[x]> pr WHO pa nimač kok časa je bil logiran
<CrazyLemon> hm
<Sky[x]> to ti hočem povedat :)
<CrazyLemon> na to pa res nism pomislu :>
<Sky[x]> edina možnost je še da ta fajl odpreš v načinu za branje in da ga boš pol lahko lepo sparsov
<nafisa> tuc tuc tuc tuc
<CrazyLemon> kaj je ti naspidirana :D
<nafisa> dej, ne govor
<nafisa> ko ne veš, kako bi rada zaspala ...
<CrazyLemon> kaj vse ti tlačiš v ta svoja usta..jao jao :))
<nafisa> pa sem že od četrtka popoldne pokonc
<nafisa> edino danes bi lahko spala ...
<nafisa> samo včer sem zaspala sred kluba z metlo v roki ... se zrušla po tleh
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: eče bi uporabu LAST in sam MESEC petvoru bi mejbi še šlo
<Sky[x]> drgač pa nv :D
<nafisa> redbulli niso nič pomagal
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] mah..po moje bo treba dat vse mesece v en array
<CrazyLemon> in nato primerjat na katerem mestu so +1... in dobiš # meseca
<CrazyLemon> in ga nato lahk primerjaš z vnosom
<CrazyLemon> druge ideje nimam
<CrazyLemon> al pa case
<Sky[x]> ja sej
<Sky[x]> zdj gledam da bi date uporabu za pretvormo datuma k ti ga vnese
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaaaaaaaah!
<CrazyLemon> -t !
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> kwa to vidva nalogo za OS delata?
<Sky[x]> jp
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Sky[x]> crazy -t pomaga ?
<CrazyLemon> OWNU SM TALE LAST!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> valda pomaga :D
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e kako!
<Sky[x]> vidm ja datum pa vse izpiše hehe :D
<nafisa> do kdaj jih je pa treba oddat, Sky[x] ???
<Sky[x]> nv
<Sky[x]> jst to enmu delam k mi je ql :D
<nafisa> aja
<Sky[x]> pa še crazyu družbo delam :D
<nafisa> ma, jst morm tud te naloge narest
<nafisa> edino to mi manjka pri OS
<Sky[x]> jst pa ponavlam bash za izpit :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa 23.5
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> huh
<nafisa> super
<nafisa> imam čas, da naredim
<nafisa> do torka jih zihr povohala ne bom
<CrazyLemon> kr zdej začni
<CrazyLemon> ker do torka ne boš niti pol naredila
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: sam kako si pa pol tale -T uporabu ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x]
<CrazyLemon> last -f wtmp -t 20110506235959 -R | grep peterp
<CrazyLemon> tole ti izpiše vse prijave peterp-ja do 6. maja
<CrazyLemon> vključno z 6im
<Sky[x]> zakaj pa -R
<nafisa> sploh me ne sprejme v spletno učilnico
<nafisa> jebojihbog
<CrazyLemon> em..ker -R odstrani en bullshit kateri nam ne rabi :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> eh Å¡e wtmp fajla ne potegne dol zard certiifikata grr
<Sky[x]> pa Å¡e logirat eh
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/wtmp
<CrazyLemon> wget it
<Sky[x]> tnx
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/7Nr33m1zXVE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Lady Gaga - Beautiful, Dirty, Rich
<Sky[x]> crazy car tole bo pa Å¡lo zdj :D
<Sky[x]> crazy: kako si pa prebral userje iz last | cut -f1 .... ?
<CrazyLemon> jih nisem
<CrazyLemon> sem jih iz who :)
<CrazyLemon> last -f wtmp -R | grep -v "reboot" | grep -v "wtmp" | uniq
<CrazyLemon> tole probi
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> z who pa vem da grejo ja :)
<CrazyLemon> sej z who je dovolj..če želiš dobit sam vse uporabnike :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa na forumu je tut en fajn ukaz
<CrazyLemon> last -f wtmp -R |grep -v "reboot"|grep -v "gone" |grep -v "logout" | grep "tty" | tr -s " " | cut -d" " -f1,4,5,9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> who wtmp | cut -d" " -f1 | uniq -u -i
<Sky[x]> mi izpiše 2x peterp :>
<Sky[x]> grr
<CrazyLemon> -u -i :)
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> sort ti manjka :D
<Sky[x]> zakaj sort ?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> men sam z sortom + uniq-om izpiše
<CrazyLemon> tko kot mora
<CrazyLemon> brez pa ne :)
<Sky[x]> heh po čem si pa sortov ?
<CrazyLemon> po izpisu cut-a
<CrazyLemon> oz awk print-a
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js mal tv gledat..nemorem več gledat v ta preklet pc :D
<CrazyLemon> če ugotoviš kaj pametnega kr povej na pvt al pa kle :)
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<jodlajodla> oo
<Sky[x]> hehe ok
<jodlajodla> ubuntu 11.04 rulzzzz! :)
<Sky[x]> ta uniq je čudn
<jodlajodla> unity?
<Sky[x]> če eno stvar 2x dam čez uniq mi kr dva vzame kot enaka hm ...
<nafisa> tc tc tc
<CrazyLemon> Two Twitter people walk into a bar. First one says: "We just walked into a bar!". Second one says: "RT We just walked into a bar! LOL".
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Sky[x]> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ziga.urbajs: Pingo linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3753/new/posts/
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> Mamica in Janezek gresta po pločniku in začne deževati.Mamica pa je imela  samo en dežnik seboj ,tako da reče Janezku"pojdi pod krilo,pa bova oba lepo suha prišla domov, A NESMEŠ NIKAKOR GOR POGLEDAT! Janezek uboga, gre pod krilo in nekaj časa tako hodita , kar na enkrat Janezek upraša mamico .Mami kaj pa je to kosmato tu zgoraj? Mamica pa mu takoj odgovori , to kar vidi je metla. Janezek pa kot Janezek takoj komentar "ja kje pa je štil?"
<nafisa> Mami pa mu odgovori  TO BO PA OČE ZVEČER NASADU
<Sky[x]> http://blog.l-lacker.com/security-backtrack-5-on-a-galaxy-s-phone/
<Sky[x]> svašta :D
<Seniorita> blog.l-lacker.com  &raquo; Security | Backtrack 5 on a Galaxy S Phone
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GMC: Pingo linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3753/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mpucel2: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] kako si pol dobu ure/ minute?
<CrazyLemon> js ko hočem uporabt ${string:1:2}
<CrazyLemon> mi kr nonstop error vn meče
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x]
<CrazyLemon> moje zaenkrat zgleda tko
<CrazyLemon>  sh domacaOS.sh 26/04 06/05
<CrazyLemon> bojank 2x 0 dni 2:0
<CrazyLemon> borutb 4x 0 dni 8:0
<CrazyLemon> lukas 2x 0 dni 0:0
<CrazyLemon> peterp 4x 1 dni 18:0
<CrazyLemon> moram Å¡e minute implementirat :)
<Sky[x]> hhe
<Sky[x]> lukas more 3x izpisat mislm da ?
<CrazyLemon>  sh domacaOS.sh 26/04 06/05
<CrazyLemon> bojank 2x 0 dni 2:46
<CrazyLemon> borutb 4x 0 dni 11:42
<CrazyLemon> lukas 2x 0 dni 1:58
<CrazyLemon> peterp 4x 1 dni 20:4
<CrazyLemon> crazy@pingo:~/Namizje$ cat prava_resitev
<CrazyLemon> bojank 2x 0 dni 2:46
<CrazyLemon> borutb 4x 0 dni 11:42
<CrazyLemon> lukas 2x 0 dni 1:58
<CrazyLemon> peterp 3x 1 dan 18:41
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e peterp me je... :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem zakaj
<Sky[x]> hehe
<bogdanov> jo
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, si kje bliz tipkovnice?
<CrazyLemon> Bilko čist blizu..pravzaprav trenutno z nosom tipkam :>
<CrazyLemon> jo bogdanov
<Bilko> lol, hitr tipkaš z nosom
<Bilko> rabm eno pomoč...spet
<Bilko> shočm LCD prklopit na pc
<Bilko> in k bootam mi kaže sliko, pol pa preden se login screen pokaže pa zgubi signal
<CrazyLemon> kako grafično maš?
<Bilko> se mi ne sanja kako bi zdej to poštimal
<Bilko> geforce geforce 7800GT
<Bilko> no enkrat geforce :)
<Bilko> zdej sm tle okn odprl od grafične in vidm moj tv not
<Bilko> sam nevidm kje bi lahko kej naštimal
<CrazyLemon> pol pa ne bi vedu
<CrazyLemon> pri catalystu pač izbereš dodatn zaslon za out
<Bilko> sam nek acquire EDID gumb je...the acquire button allows you to save the display device's EDID (extended display identification data) information to a file
<CrazyLemon> naah..to ni to to
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu geforce 7800GT dual monitor
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: XFX GeForce 7800GT 256 MB DDR3 Dual DVI Video Card ... http://www.amazon.com/XFX-GeForce-7800GT-Video-PVT70GUDF7/dp/B000AQNAFQ
<CrazyLemon> stupid Seniorita
<CrazyLemon> Bilko
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.jdpfu.com/2010/05/12/ubuntu-10-04-dual-monitor-with-nvidia-driver
<Seniorita> JDPFu.com 2010 : Ubuntu 10.04 Dual Monitor with nVidia Driver
<CrazyLemon> glej spodaj
<CrazyLemon> Next run the NVIDIA X Server Settings program.
<CrazyLemon> od tu naprej
<Bilko> bom pogledu...tnx..
<CrazyLemon> sam ta korak k se ukvarjaš s tem programom nvidia-settings poglej
<CrazyLemon> tist xorg.conf pa to pust
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, tnx....SPET :)
<Bilko> dela, sam Å¡e mal moram potweakat da bo prava resolucija pa bo
<CrazyLemon> Bilko a je nisi že tam naštimu?
<CrazyLemon> v programu
<Bilko> sem že prej tm gledu sam nism restartu compa pa zato ni blo nobenih možnosti nastavt...
<Bilko> ja sm avtomatsko dal
<Bilko> k nevem točn kok dat
<Bilko> k un je tm vrjetn za svoj monitor in tv napisu
<Bilko> širina je ok sam višina ni k mam tv 1280x720 pc monitor pa 1280x1024
<Bilko> pa zdej na tv ju zgor pa spod mal manka
<CrazyLemon> ja no..dj tko kot maš ti tv ne pa kot ma on ane
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Bilko> restartam...
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> ugotovil problem pri skripti
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] po moje mi nismo vzeli tapravi čas
<CrazyLemon> Bilko a worka? :)
<Sky[x]> kaj točno mislš to ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x]
<Bilko> zdej pa je ok višina. Je pa čudn da mi za log in kaže na tv ne pa na pc :)
<CrazyLemon> peterp   tty8         Wed May  4 00:00 - 22:40  (22:40)
<CrazyLemon> peterp   tty9         Sat Apr 30 06:00 - 23:00  (16:59)
<CrazyLemon> peterp   tty8         Fri May  6 00:00 - 03:03  (03:02)
<CrazyLemon> seštej te ure v ( )
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej kok ti pride
<CrazyLemon> aja ne
<CrazyLemon> sj pride prav
<CrazyLemon> my bad
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> nč nč..ti kr nadaljuj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> sej jst zdj nič ne delam ker se mi res ne da :d
<CrazyLemon> Bilko še bolš!
<CrazyLemon> da žena vidi kaj delaš :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb..
<Bilko> heh
<Sky[x]> crazy: raj povej kako si naredu
<Sky[x]> da nam tople vode odkrivov :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] js mam tok if zank
<CrazyLemon> da se ne znajdem nč več
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> brb
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: zihr si pozabu dat za preverjanje PRAVILNEGA VNOSA
<Sky[x]> zih ti ne crkne če vnos parametrov ni pravilen :P
<Bilko> hmm sam pa je slika od filma na sredini...niti po višini niti po širini ni čez ceu tv
<Bilko> zdej sm jo razširu
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x]
<CrazyLemon> a misliš na
<CrazyLemon> sh domacaOS.sh
<CrazyLemon> manjka mesec v formatu DD/MM.
<CrazyLemon> pravilen klic programa je sh domacaOS.sh 26/04 06/05
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> geeki
<bogdanov> vn zurat!!!
<CrazyLemon> kaj delat?
<Sky[x]> ./prijava 26/04 06/05
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem te besede :D
<Sky[x]> tko program zaženeš
<Sky[x]> kako si pa ti delal do zdj ?
<Bilko> hmm..če dam film na kluč pa v tv mi ga kaže lepo po celem tv-ju, če pa prek pc ja poženm pa zgori in spodi rob?!
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sj vseen kako program zaženeš :)
<Sky[x]> aja šele zdj vidm o čem si govoru
<CrazyLemon> Bilko jah..resolucija :)
<Sky[x]> hočem povedat
<CrazyLemon> eno je grafična kartica drugo je direkt tv
<Sky[x]> če eden da ./prijava 04-05 06/05
<Sky[x]> da ti program ne bo prekinu
<Bilko> hmm....pol ne morm naštimat da bi blo lepo po celem?
<Sky[x]> to tud gledajo ker so lani za take fore odbojal pike :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] a ti neki po pravici povem?
<CrazyLemon> zaradi mene lahk napiše ./prijava peer saks
<CrazyLemon> pa me prav mal briga kok točk mi odbije :D
<CrazyLemon> glavno da js dobim 20% iz naloge..k vem da bom tko al tko dobu tistih 60% iz zagovora :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x]
<CrazyLemon> ./prijava 27/04 06/05
<CrazyLemon> bojank 2x 0 dni 2:46
<CrazyLemon> borutb 4x 0 dni 11:42
<CrazyLemon> lukas 2x 0 dni 1:58
<CrazyLemon> peterp 3x 1 dni 18:41
<CrazyLemon> crazy@pingo:~/Namizje$ cat prava_resitev
<CrazyLemon> bojank 2x 0 dni 2:46
<CrazyLemon> borutb 4x 0 dni 11:42
<CrazyLemon> lukas 2x 0 dni 1:58
<CrazyLemon> peterp 3x 1 dan 18:41
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> cat cas
<CrazyLemon> 0:00.97
<CrazyLemon> obupen cas izvajanja :D
<CrazyLemon> sam bmk :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> če te bo kaj matralo povej
<Grega> wat iz thiz?
<CrazyLemon> Grega stupid tingz
<Grega> shitz
<CrazyLemon> total
<Bilko> evo, sem zrihtal da je po celem tv-ju. Tnx CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> no cool
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: gDesklets  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4955/new/posts/
<bogdanov> kva se dela folx
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb drive angry
<Seniorita> Drive Angry 3D (2011) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1502404/
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> su lih
<CrazyLemon> poglej to bjondo
<bogdanov> u videoteko
<CrazyLemon> uffff :D
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> dobra
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> men so garave
<bogdanov> najjace
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ti si itak čudn
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kera je pa se blond
<bogdanov> pr 50h
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> usaka je pol crna
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> vse !
<CrazyLemon> :p
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> sam k se ne vid
<bogdanov> ja :))
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> dobra
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> as vidu
<bogdanov> kao carlo anceloti
<bogdanov> h arsenalu
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu neki na hitro ja
<CrazyLemon> uffff
<CrazyLemon> chick fight v filmu
<CrazyLemon> ena gola črna druga oblečena bjonda
<CrazyLemon> naaaaaajs :D
<bogdanov> ejga
<bogdanov> napaliv
<bogdanov> sej tip
<bogdanov> vn pa vrebat
<bogdanov> bjonde
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> druge nema
<CrazyLemon> stari..zdej sm v bashu sprogramiral
<CrazyLemon> 3 bjonde pa 2 črni
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam pokličeš funkcijo pa se tkoj ustvarijo
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> nis
<bogdanov> resn
<bogdanov> morm ti jst
<bogdanov> sredit
<bogdanov> res eno
<bogdanov> bjondo
<bogdanov> da naus sam
<bogdanov> programirov
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš ti nič..ne verjamem js v tvoj okus za bejbe :D
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> http://izklop.com/?url=links/start&a=open&id=70363
<Seniorita> Izklop | Prvi nastop Maje Keuc na talentih 2010
<bogdanov> http://izklop.com/?url=links/start&a=open&id=70371
<Seniorita> Izklop | Eurosong 2011 Finale: Maja Keuc - No One
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> dobra
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> men pa ni več tok
<CrazyLemon> je bla huda na talentih
<CrazyLemon> sam zdej je pa ..tko no
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-15
<bogdanov> a djj
<bogdanov> nemi stakimi
<bogdanov> ceb nastavla
<bogdanov> jo kao nebi
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> tega nism reku :D
<bogdanov> no pol pa
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam ni "waw" :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ma dj
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> cuti
<CrazyLemon> tko je to :D
<bogdanov> tako tije to
<bogdanov> kad se reke zamute
<bogdanov> betis
<bogdanov> 2ka
<bogdanov> nizozemska 1ka
<bogdanov> real madrid 2ka
<bogdanov> 7not50vn
<bogdanov> will see
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> pozabu si neki
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov 0 :))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> dobra
<bogdanov> bogdanov 0
<bogdanov> toj fix
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> na stavah bojo
<bogdanov> uvedl
<CrazyLemon> to je vedno fix :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> baksuz sm
<bogdanov> dons zadanm 5
<bogdanov> tekm
<bogdanov> pa ena ma zajebe
<bogdanov> dam dabo vec k 2.5
<bogdanov> sam 1:1
<bogdanov> uceri
<bogdanov> cska basket
<bogdanov> 0lo
<bogdanov> igrajo
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> pop tv
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> kak pop tv ti sanjaš
<bogdanov> sfera
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kr en lignj
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ti kr glej lignje
<CrazyLemon> js pa grem spat
<CrazyLemon> dost je blo :)
<bogdanov> kasn
<bogdanov> film spran
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ajde pjd
<bogdanov> drkat
<CrazyLemon> nism js k ti da drkam na lignje
<CrazyLemon> :>
<upd> a
<bogdanov> b
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ojla
<nafisa> dobila sem eno skrinjico iz budimpešte ...
<nafisa> porajtala sem, kako do ključavnice prit ...
<nafisa> kje je pa ključ pa nimam pojma
<nafisa> sam jst sem  zdaj pokonc že od četrtka popoldne
<nafisa> l dopoldne celo
<bogdanov> maja
<bogdanov> lazes
<nafisa> nope
<nafisa> speed drži
<nafisa> stestirano
<bogdanov> ccc
<bogdanov> kvaj to
<bogdanov> a se drogiras
<bogdanov> ccc
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> cel življenje že
<nafisa> tramali, lekadoli, naklofeni, imigran, torecan ...
<nafisa> buscopan
<bogdanov> cccc
<nafisa> našla kluč, stari ...
<nafisa> po določenem vrstnem redu jo moraš raztavit
<nafisa> da prideš do ključa
<nafisa> tu not bom lahko speed shranjevala
<bogdanov> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: gDesklets  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4955/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> bo dans piknik?
<napsy> se kdo tu kaj vec spozna na bash?
<napsy> rabil bi vedet zaka se mi nek proces, ki se pozene v skripti preko nohup vseeno konca
<BigWhale> mogoce zahteva kak input na stdi
<BigWhale> recimo ffmpeg je ze tko bebav
<BigWhale> oz se ne konca ampak obvisi
<upd> napsy, že rešu ?
<napsy> um
<napsy> nop
<napsy> se vedno me zafrkava
<upd> masj ne vem
<upd> forkat nekak
<upd> če se ne
<upd> al pa proces > bla.log
<upd> če se sesuje p je kak error
<upd> napsy, kk d nisi n pikniku
<napsy> um
<napsy> ne js mam eno init skripto ki pozene program ... zdj med bootom se lepo pozene .. kokr pa js hocem recimo pognat v terminalu pa se on program konca takoj ko se skripta konca
<upd> pol neki killa proces, mogoče od tistega, ki ga zalavfa pri bootu kak .lock fajl ostane al neki
<napsy> a-a
<napsy> ne naredi
<upd> pa s temi skriptami je tko ja.. zna bit nek problem
<upd> probi prek service pognat
<napsy> ravno to delam
<napsy> sudo service mojaskripta start
<Sky[x]> smeh gledam Å KL
<upd> da
<Sky[x]> in direktor gimnazije bežigrad ma iMaca pa gor windowse :D
<upd> ker se mi zdi da so neke nove fore s skriptami, zaradi varnosti
<napsy> mislis?
<upd> hm
<upd> uprašaj na ubuntu :)
<upd> chanu..
<napsy> noce noben pomagat
<upd> ker program pa to ?
<napsy> en iz sluzbe
<napsy> sam nekot zastopim ker pri bootu program init spawna procese
<upd> hm :)
<napsy> in init se ne konca... zato pa se mogoce program obdrzi ... ce pa js pozenem skripto prek terminala pa kot da se proces zravne skripte ubije ko se konca
<napsy> vseen naredim dolocene stvari tk da se to nebi smel dogajat, pa se se vedno
<upd> čudno, če je v programu fork(), bi se moral obdržat v vsakem primeru ko ga 1x zaženeš
<sasa84> juhuuu
<upd> napsy,  /var/log/messages poglej tam menda piše kaj ga ubije
<upd> sasa84, juhu ti tud nis na pikniku uuuu
<upd>  (:
<napsy> prazno je
<upd> če pa program normalno poženeš pa ostane ane ?
<napsy> aha
<sasa84> upd, ne nimam cajta
<sasa84> pa Å¡e vreme je tako tako...res Å¡kod
<sasa84> Å¡koda
<upd> :)) o ja
<sasa84> sicer pa je dons itak zofka...pol zmer ščije :P
<upd> zofka ? :)
<upd> napsy, ne vem nimam pojma, mogoče sam da zombie rata pa ga killa :D
<napsy> ja, weird je no
<upd> :)
<napsy> beh
<napsy> krneki
<upd> da
<upd> zakaj so vse smajlije zamenala npr. :) je :-) :/ je :-/
<upd> zgleda ker si kaj takega napisal, pa je motilo vedno
<sasa84> upd, a kej veš kter debian ej najbolš za inštalirat?
<sasa84> k vidm d jih je miljontaužnt... pač mal bi sprobala ;)
<upd> http://www.debian.org/CD/live/
<Seniorita> Debian -- Live install images
<sasa84> pol ta k ma nel čez 1 giga? nimajo kej majnšga? :P
<upd> jah pa 1gb
<upd> daš na usb pa je
<upd> ne vem če majo manjše
<upd> debian je vedno velik pack bil če se prav spomnim
<sasa84> aha
<sasa84> mal se mi je zdel velik pa sem vprašala :)
<upd> :)
<upd> !t sl en ledena prevara
<Seniorita> ice scam
<upd> !t en sl deception point
<Seniorita> prevara točke
<bogdanov> ooo :)
<bogdanov> sasa
<bogdanov> netinstall
<bogdanov> toje 150mb
<bogdanov> alpa businescard 50mb :))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj za vraga pa ti počneš kle..bejž na piknik baba
<CrazyLemon> napsy
<CrazyLemon> si jo probal debugat z
<Sky[x]> ket je psloh piknik ?
<CrazyLemon> bash -x ?
<CrazyLemon> oz bash -xv
<CrazyLemon> in podobno
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] okolica lj
<Sky[x]> kej bolj točn ?
<CrazyLemon> jah to boš mogu pa novico prebrat ane :)
<CrazyLemon> !forum veliki pok
<Seniorita> Napredno iskanje /advanced_search?q=veliki+pok&amp;hl=sl&amp;sitesearch=www.ubuntu.si/punbb&amp;prmd=ivns
<CrazyLemon> !forum pok
<Seniorita> Microsoft napada Linux na ravni prodaje na drobno (Stran 1 ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3405/
<CrazyLemon> oh đizs krajst
<CrazyLemon> MIHA!!!!!!
<BigWhale> napsy, kaj zaeno zadevo pa bi rad startal?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ? a ti tudi nisi na pikniku?
<BigWhale> ne
<BigWhale> imam nek obisk iz kanade... pa tak dez je, da bi blo cist useless ce bi prsu s tamalima dvema
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<BigWhale> ja, ce ne morta zuni skakat bi bla gnjavaza sto na uro
<CrazyLemon> sj po moje jih ne bo ravno dost tam..k verjetno jih je kr nekaj takih k so meli v načrtu pripeljat tamale
<Sky[x]> http://www.smpake.com/
<Seniorita> smpake | Here and There
<Sky[x]> ste vidl ?
<napsy> BigWhale: en moj program
<Sky[x]> glede piknika:
<Sky[x]> <der_Alte> polz me je lihkar klical, da je premočen prikolesaril na piknik plac pa nobenga ni tam
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> lies :D
<napsy> heh
<napsy> fail
<CrazyLemon> andrejz je tam 100%
<BigWhale> napsy, a delas kaj z stdio?
<napsy> BigWhale: tudi
<BigWhale> ce program caka na input pol je to lahko problem
<BigWhale> kako ga pa das v background?
<napsy> um, ni inputa, sam output je
<napsy> z nohup in na koncu &
<napsy> cak lahka skripto objavim
<Sky[x]> Izgubljenih podatkov ti ne more povrniti nihce, za vse ostalo je tu Mastercard http://jf.tc/dv [blog post na ferme.si]
<Sky[x]> :))
<Seniorita> Izgubljenih podatkov ti ne more povrniti nihce, za vse ostalo je tu Mastercard | Jan Ferme
<bogdanov> lol
<BigWhale> napsy, kater proces pa noce it v background? X al koala?
<napsy> koala
<napsy> oz zgleda kot da gre pa se pol unici ko se skripta konca
<BigWhale> je mozno, da se ne connecta na X?
<BigWhale> dej pred ;; sleep 332342424
<BigWhale> al neki tacga
<BigWhale> in pol preveri, ce proces res dela
<napsy> skonekta se lepo in se tut pozene pa vse
<napsy> ker vidim on izpis ki ga redirectam
<BigWhale> hm
<napsy> ker fora pa je da se ob startupu lepo pozene
<napsy> sam ce js rocno startam se ne ... preko service start
<napsy> pa sm se 2 uri s tem dans ubadu pa  mi se vedno ni nic jasno
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> user ID problems?
<BigWhale> sudo?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: gDesklets  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4955/new/posts/
<napsy> to sm tut ze neki razmislu
<napsy> sam ker ne zastopim kok pol drugi servisi uspevajo
<napsy> ker sem se zgledoval po enem pa je zelo podobno napisano
<BigWhale> mislim, ce startas s sudo
<BigWhale> potem bi moral bit vse ok
<BigWhale> dej na zacetek skripte
<BigWhale> env > /tmp/env.log
<BigWhale> pa primerjaj kaksna je razlika ob startu
<BigWhale> in ce ti pozenes
<napsy> ok bom
<BigWhale> pozoren bodi na DISPLAY, USER, USERNAME variable... pa XAUTHORITY
<napsy> ok
<napsy> bah zdj mi se ob startupu noce pognat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/lightdm-to-replace-gdm-login-screen-in-ubuntu-11-10/       tale lightdm pa lepo zgleda :)
<Seniorita> &#8216;LightDM&#8217; to replace GDM login screen in Ubuntu 11.10
<Sky[x]> napy: a greva nekam na kosilo ? :)
<CrazyLemon> uu romantično kosilo ob dežju :))
<upd> haha
<upd> GUYS THE﻿ THUMB DOWN BUTTON DOES NOT MEAN " DOWNLOAD ! "
<upd> StuGaZzZ1 3 weeks ago 240
<upd> heh
<nafisa> jou jou jou ... kaj zdaj ... kolk se jih "soncu nastavlja"? :D
<zdobersek> 0.
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> a niso na pikniku?
<nafisa> so ga odpovedal al kako?
<kekec> join #kiberpipa
<kekec> hehe fail
<nafisa> kje je fail?
<nafisa> Sky[x], nis na piknaču?
<kekec> k sm napisu join
<nafisa> aja :D /join :D
<nafisa> ja, pol sem pa se še jst ke prešvercala :P
<Sky[x]> kaj ?
<nafisa> nisi na pikniku? :P
<napsy> je zdaj piknik?
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> to se tudi jaz sprašujem, napsy
<napsy> damn
<napsy> kak leet shell prompt mam zdaj :{
<napsy> :P
<napsy> da nrdim en sshotr :)
<napsy> http://file.si/public/view/full/174055
<Seniorita> out.png
<napsy> a ni leet? :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<napsy> mi izpise v kermu git branchu sm
<nafisa> koala master :D hahaha
<napsy> kere fonte kaj uporabljate v terminalu?
<nafisa> napšo vun pado :D
<napsy> shell si pimpam
<Sky[x]> napšo lol :D
<nafisa> jao ... men vse obstalo
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> papa terminal :D
<Sky[x]> aj to fejst narobe če sem cimri že skor celo sladkobno zalogo pojedu :>
<bogdanov> aj dobra
<bogdanov> cimra
<Sky[x]> boljša k ti :P
<bogdanov> haha
<kekec> a rab kdo kkšna facebook al pa twitter bota (updejta status) v shell scriptu?
<kekec> k ne rab API.ja?
<kekec> made in slovenia
<kekec> zastonj :)
<nafisa> a si ti spisu? :D
<kekec> jp
<nafisa> lepo
<nafisa> nič ... pridem kasnej nazaj ...
<nafisa> neki mam za narest
<kekec> tyt! pridna bod :P
<nafisa> bom :D
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> uuuhuj
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, na kakih mumilih si pa ti dons?
<napsy> kaj ce je zaljubljen :P
<CrazyLemon> nafisa nism js kot ti da uporabljam mumila!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> a zaljubljen je?
<CrazyLemon> napsy res sm zaljubljen :$
<nafisa> to je še pa huj ko sem bla js učer
<CrazyLemon> v tino v... neki....tisto tvojo cimro :p
<napsy> hehe :-)
<napsy> kr postav se v vrsto :)
<CrazyLemon> si tudi ti ane :))
<CrazyLemon> haha
<napsy> mah
<napsy> niti ne
<napsy> (vec)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kje si Å¡emso :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy :))
<CrazyLemon> keri pol izpoveduješ ljubezen na fb....k vidim da maš tiste "globoke" trenutke :))
<napsy> hehe
<alyosha> ma kjesi rađef:D
<napsy> zaenkrat nobeni :-)
<alyosha> a kaj pada dež?:D
<CrazyLemon> napsy ne laž no :D   vem da so tisti teksti eni namenjeni :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dež???
<CrazyLemon> si lud ti..tle pri meni sonce
<alyosha> hahaha
<napsy> CrazyLemon: mogoce eni :)
<alyosha> ja ti ki si u planinah mona
<alyosha> pri nas na morju je dež:/
<alyosha> nisem mogu na njivo it kosit
<alyosha> mi je blo bala ful
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> sta ima
<CrazyLemon> lej jih..pride en Å¡emso..drugi se tkoj pojavi
<alyosha> hehe
<bogdanov> alyosha
<CrazyLemon> kot gobe po džju
<bogdanov> as vidu
<bogdanov> 1:1
<bogdanov> partizan
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> dej dej
<bogdanov> supci
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> to je blo plačana tekma
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> a ves
<bogdanov> da
<bogdanov> partizan
<bogdanov> podkupuje
<bogdanov> use?
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> ja ja ja:D
<alyosha> partizan je edini pošten klub
<alyosha> u srbiji!
<alyosha> prosim
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> pa u slo
<bogdanov> podkupujejo
<bogdanov> primorje
<bogdanov> nafta
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> kasne lige
<bogdanov> :S
<alyosha> a zato primorje nima za plačat igralcev:DD
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj danes nisi šow nič kolesarat?:D
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ka je bil dans on piknik pol?
<alyosha> uu ni blo vreme dobro za picnic:D
<alyosha> od usega tega sonca ki je blo lih zdj danes dež:D
<napsy> aha
<napsy> skoda
<alyosha> sj nevem no lahko je bil
<bogdanov> :)
<napsy> ta dropbox pa ga serje zadnje case
<BigWhale> use ubuntuone
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> napsy predvidevam da je bil
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sm že odkolesaru svoje
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale U1 je über crap :) vsaj v 10.04 ter 10.10 je bil
<BigWhale> kwa ti pa ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> ni da ne dela..ampak ob zagonu začne ful "mlet"
<CrazyLemon> in tko cca 60sec
<CrazyLemon> medtem k dropbox ne dela tega :)
<CrazyLemon> mi je pa všeč da je končno na voljo "public link" v u1 :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/video-50-letni-brezposelni-dolenjki-ponujena-sluzba-ob-stangi/257561
<Seniorita> Video: 50-letni brezposelni Dolenjki ponujena služba ob "štangi" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> haha..jao ta zavod :D
<Sky[x]> napsy> ta dropbox pa ga serje zadnje case
<Sky[x]> why ?
<napsy> lazejo
<napsy> si trdil da ne morjo videt tvojih fajlov, pa baje lahka :d
<Sky[x]> bolj točno ?
<Sky[x]> če jih kriptiraš jih ne morjo :)
<CrazyLemon> lahk "vidjo" če dobijo tist tvoj fajl .db neki :)
<Sky[x]> ja to itak
<CrazyLemon> in ga pol dajo v svoj dropbox config folder
<Sky[x]> pa Å¡e ena foraje
<CrazyLemon> in nato magično se prikažejo tvoje datoteke
<Sky[x]> 2 fore sta :>
<napsy> http://www.advogato.org/person/mjg59/diary.html?start=296
<Seniorita> Advogato: Blog for mjg59
<napsy> eno zanimivo branje
<napsy> LightDM, or: an examination of a misunderstanding of the problem
<CrazyLemon> but its nicer looking :(
<CrazyLemon> alyosha samo si fatass jebote :D
<CrazyLemon> še malo pa bo šiniša mali proti tebi :))
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> kaj si vidu sliko a?:D
<alyosha> i'm faaat and i'm gooorgeous:D
<CrazyLemon> ja..lih zdej
<CrazyLemon> sm si tkoj mislu..od kdaj ma šiniša očala!?!??
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))
<CrazyLemon> fatass mona :DD
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ma una slika je tko malozavajujoča useeno:D
<alyosha> nisem Å¡etolko fat
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj komentiram "je kar nekaj ben&jerry's Å¡lo v ta podbradek" :)))
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> stari gor ko smo bli smo usak dan jedli benota:D
<alyosha> več banjic:D
<CrazyLemon> tebi se opazi ja :))
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> btk
<alyosha> i'm happie:D
<CrazyLemon> hippie!
<alyosha> tako je
<alyosha> happie hippie:D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> hippie hippo :P
<CrazyLemon> hhahaaha
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> btk:D
<CrazyLemon> joke joke..da ne boš dobu kake komplekse :)))
<napsy> hm
<napsy> drugace zanimivo branje o tistem lightdm
<alyosha> hahah nebom nebo ne se bat.D
<napsy> zdj mi je kr na bed da ga bo mel ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> napsy meni tudi
<CrazyLemon> sm takoj pomislu "še ena slaba odločitev"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> :D
<napsy> mislim nevem pomoje se tut gdm da spimpat da zgleda leps
<napsy> ce se ze za to gre
<CrazyLemon> napsy sj sm vidu za gnome 3 ene par lepih login screenov
<napsy> lightdm pa je from scratch
<CrazyLemon> sam so bl mockup kot pa dejansko kaj uporabnega :)
<napsy> ma sj vse se da
<CrazyLemon> napsy pri lightdm mi je všeč da uporablja css,html,js :)
<CrazyLemon> pa baje je based na webkit engineu :)
<napsy> to je kul
<napsy> je pol enostavno teme delat
<CrazyLemon> jp
<napsy> sam pa spet
<CrazyLemon> sam je pa res to kar blog pravi..ti že mogoče lahk menjaš teme..sam kak je pol power policies etc
<napsy> aha
<napsy> vseen se po featurih se dolgo ne bo mogu primerjat z gdm
<napsy> konc koncev bo nastal enako velik kot gdm
<napsy> ce bodo hotl vse podpirat
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..mogoče že bo enako velik..ampak če ti delaš neki from scratch se lahk izogneš omejitvam katere je mogoče mel gdm
<CrazyLemon> tko da...upam da bodo fajn porihtal..da ne bo spet novo unity zgodba :)
<napsy> pa zraven se ustvaris 100+ bugov :)
<CrazyLemon> to vedno :)
<napsy> pa bo traja kaka dva release cikla da se vse spolira
<CrazyLemon> you'd think that...ampak glede na markov cilj
<CrazyLemon> bo začel sam zdej predstavljat nove feature da pritegne uporabnike
<CrazyLemon> in bo ratal bloated piece of crap OS
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> če nč druzga lahk vedno odpremo chromeos.si
<CrazyLemon> pa se preselimo :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<napsy> heh sam res .. na ubuntu strani pa en velik banner ... preselili smo se na novo lokacijo :)
<CrazyLemon> btk..vsaj ne bo noben težil z "zakaj mi grafična ne dela" :D
<napsy> :)
<napsy> heh microsoft programer ma okol $120k povprecne place
<CrazyLemon> sam 80k € ? :S    to je komi za aston martina
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> :))
<napsy> :)
<bogdanov> lol
<Sky[x]> ¸heh
<zdobersek> FutureOS bo HTML-based!
<CrazyLemon> lies!
<zdobersek> majkemi
<zdobersek> a bi ti jst kdaj lagal?!
<CrazyLemon> hm..upam da ne bi
<CrazyLemon> ker več ne bi bil v mojem circle of trust krogu
<zdobersek> ki pa mam jajca za take stvari ...
<CrazyLemon> jah ki jih ti maš js ne bi vedu
<zdobersek> verjamem.
<bogdanov> kupim 4x 1gb ddr2
<Sky[x]> eden sprašuje
<Sky[x]> Boštjan Bajc
<Sky[x]> A bi kdo u Luki Koper delu na terminalu avtomobilou in ima uaj 3 leta izpit? :) :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<bogdanov> ajde
<bogdanov> crazy
<alyosha> Sky[x]
<alyosha> preko čega to?
<bogdanov> ti brezposlenez
<alyosha> napotnice al neki?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sej lahko tudi brez napotnice greš dam
<CrazyLemon> vzamejo vse živo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ma neki časa nazaj niso
<CrazyLemon> tam*
<alyosha> dosti časa nazaj so
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> nv imaš ime pa priimek pa ga kontakitrj magar FB :)
<alyosha> da vidimo:d
<napsy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4TNovQK6hc&feature=player_embedded
<napsy> tile rusi
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Extreme Russian Granny Rides The Train
<alyosha> aha da vidimo zdj na talentih so curice:D
<bogdanov> ta k govori
<bogdanov> je za alyosho
<bogdanov> HAHA
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> use skupaj al nič
<bogdanov> mah use
<alyosha> usaka zase niso neki
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> so bl kiljave
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> ti pravim:D
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> če bi ble skupaj
<alyosha> pol se to use poravna.D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> za crazyja
<bogdanov> cez glavo
<bogdanov> ta bjonda
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pusti njega on je tu glavni jebač u paderni:D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem o čem govoriš..ampak predvidevam da ni dobra
<CrazyLemon> tko da
<CrazyLemon> sisaj ti čez mojo in čez njeno glavo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> hahah
<alyosha> ee ja niso lahke:D
<bogdanov> lej
<bogdanov> crazyja
<bogdanov> tip
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> humorist!!
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHAA
<alyosha> hhahaha:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ta je sigurno tvoj kolega
<alyosha> iz ankarana
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHAH
<bogdanov> :))))
<alyosha> jebemga mogoče bom še delat začel
<alyosha> moraš si mislit:D
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> pizda sem pozabu že kako je to ko se dela pa dobiš plačo:D
<CrazyLemon> kaj boš delal človek
<CrazyLemon> igraj loto..1.5mio €
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<bogdanov> trubaci
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> jebeš ti slovenski loto
<alyosha> jaz samo superenaloto igram
<alyosha> italjanski
<alyosha> minimum 30mio!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj če mi 1,5
<alyosha> to je brezveze:D
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> toj za sirotinje
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ti ki si pohlepen! ker takoj razmišljaš o tem kolko ben&jerry's bi lahko kupu
<CrazyLemon> :S
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> samo stari gor na dunaju
<alyosha> so meli 6 7 okusov
<alyosha> 500m od hostla
<alyosha> nek kao kafič in notri so dilali benote
<alyosha> use sem probaw:D
<CrazyLemon> večkrat :>
<alyosha> Half baked zmaga
<alyosha> si jedu ze?
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> veckrat ja:D
<alyosha> da vidimo trubače zdj če je kaj od njih.D
<CrazyLemon> kake trubače?
<CrazyLemon> fešta band?
<alyosha> na talentih
<alyosha> pojma nimm
<alyosha> nisem vidu Å¡e
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> Fešta band
<alyosha> nwem ta posnetek iz avdicije me ne preveč neki prepriča
<alyosha> sj so ql samo niso neki uno
<alyosha> nwem
<alyosha> bomo widli zdj:D
<alyosha> hahaha
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> to je komad za crazyja
<alyosha> nesrečnik sam od malena:D
<bogdanov> ivkova slava
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> ZA BEOGRADDDDDDDDDD
<bogdanov> toj to
<alyosha> op op op
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> kesi crazyyyyy
<bogdanov> op op
<bogdanov> granate
<bogdanov> na sosede
<bogdanov> :PPP
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lool
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> evo za crazyja
<bogdanov> :)9
<alyosha> ta pa je res
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> plese
<alyosha> iz dežele
<bogdanov> doma
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> z mtko
<bogdanov> HAHA
<alyosha> nima časa odpisat
<alyosha> ket ip
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> khm
<CrazyLemon> kaj?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> :)))))
<alyosha> hahahha
<alyosha> tip kao zajeban:D
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> ZESCI
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> evo zdj
<alyosha> kick
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ima se može se..nima se gleda se slovenija ma talent :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a nimas
<bogdanov> tvja
<bogdanov> nemors gledat?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> mama mi ne pusti da gledam tv po 21.00
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> ta crazy
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> crazy rajš mi kodo pošl da dokončam še jst :D
<Sky[x]> heh
<CrazyLemon> hah ..kode ne boš dobu ker boš sam kopiral..lahk pa ti povem kako sm kaj js naredu :D
<napsy> http://hubpages.com/hub/Scientists_cure_cancer__but_no_one_takes_notice
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> eo zatebe
<Seniorita> Scientists cure cancer, but no one takes notice
<bogdanov> anamarija
<bogdanov> 14 let
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> pa je BLOND JE!
<alyosha> lol
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> ke mas sestro
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> usaka na svojem domu:D
<bogdanov> ;))
<bogdanov> da nije mozda kod mene
<bogdanov> :PPP
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> nč nau od tega:D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> vem vem
<bogdanov> nemara svedov
<alyosha> hahaha
<bogdanov> znam te pusko kad si pistol bila
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> kaj češ:D
<alyosha> pizda ste slišali da two and a half men bojo snamali naprej
<CrazyLemon> valda!
<alyosha> samo nwem
<alyosha> kakobo to brez charlija
<CrazyLemon> kučer bo notri
<alyosha> nebo to to
<CrazyLemon> torej bo smešno :D
<alyosha> jaja
<alyosha> ašton
<CrazyLemon> ešton
<alyosha> sory:D
<alyosha> samo nwem
<alyosha> težko bojo charlyja nadomestili
<CrazyLemon> mah kaj je težko
<alyosha> che tip je biw najhudješi od cele nadaljevanke
<CrazyLemon> charlie + whores + wiskey = ešton + whores + vodka
<alyosha> haha
<alyosha> nemorajotko
<alyosha> ker bo propadlohitro
<CrazyLemon> mah kje
<alyosha> morajo it u drugo smir nekam
<CrazyLemon> lih zaradi tega se tolko gleda
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> nemorajo neki kao drugega igralca ki bo kao ko charly
<alyosha> nwem no
<bogdanov> rabis
<bogdanov> malo kilometrine
<CrazyLemon> valda lahko
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> bodo rekli da je kao bratranec al pa neki takega
<CrazyLemon> samo ne vem kako bodo začeli 9 sezono
<alyosha> nwem nwem kaj drugo leto bojozačeli
<alyosha> oz. jeseni?
<CrazyLemon> pojma
<alyosha> bogdanov kašne kilometrine bi ti?:D
<alyosha> a si vidu Chuck je ze končaw
<alyosha> samo nemorajo skinit Sare mona
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov išče enga črnca da mu naredi par kilometrov na ritki
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hahha:D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> pr teb je
<bogdanov> stevc
<bogdanov> ze na nulo
<bogdanov> ukol prsu
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov jah ne vejo vsi da je okol pršu pa mislijo da sm na nuli :p
<bogdanov> :)))
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon si pogledal Fringe?
<CrazyLemon> lih zdej gledam
<CrazyLemon> e02
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ke tip:D
<alyosha> 3. sezona je najbolj ql
<CrazyLemon> ma men ni
<alyosha> kako ne..če zdj so oba svetova u giru
<alyosha> je bolj zabavno
<CrazyLemon> ma če sm mislu da se bo un tamali bishop poroču z olivijo
<alyosha> čeprav so tko malozašli
<CrazyLemon> in da boste skupaj živela do konca svojih dni
<CrazyLemon> :(
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> nikad se nezna;D
<alyosha> spoiler alert!:D
<CrazyLemon> prasec :D
<alyosha> ne ne sj bos vidu
<alyosha> ves da tam je use komplicirano:D
<CrazyLemon> samo veš kaj
<CrazyLemon> meni se lula
<alyosha> btk kr pod mizo naredi lužo
<alyosha> :d
<CrazyLemon> razmišljam o tem..samo je spodaj razdelilec
<CrazyLemon> in bo ping timeout pol
<CrazyLemon> :d
<alyosha> hahha:D
<alyosha> pizda tko je meni ps enkrat
<alyosha> sredi noči
<alyosha> poscaw razdelilec/podalšek
<alyosha> in samo ko je začelo pokat mona
<CrazyLemon> ma tko sm js ko sm bil mali
<alyosha> iskre metalo
<CrazyLemon> sm kao hodu med spanjem pa to
<CrazyLemon> pa so me stari vsako noč zaklenli v sobo
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> ker mam kle dosti stopnic
<alyosha> stari so ga zaklepali u soboooo
<alyosha> ke tip:D
<CrazyLemon> in so se bali da ne razbijem nos :D
<CrazyLemon> in tko eno noč meni se ščije stari za popizdit
<alyosha> hahahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in js trkam po svojih vratih in kličem stare..a oni spijo
<alyosha> hahahahha
<alyosha> boooogi:D
<CrazyLemon> in jebiga..okno mam..sm reku fck it....odpru okno in spustu anakondo na svež zrak
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<lobi> ima kdo kja izkusenj z e davki
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> js mam..bom že drugo leto zapored mogu plačat davke!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> lobi mi ne plačujemo davkov
<CrazyLemon> alyosha govori zase :D
<alyosha> mi smo outlauz:D
<alyosha> še davke ja da plačujem
<alyosha> lopovi grdi
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> meni bo pršlo tam nekje 50-60€ za plačat
<zdobersek> mi ne placujemo davkov
<CrazyLemon> lani je blo 50€
<zdobersek> davki placujejo nas!
<zdobersek> in soviet russia, tax pays you
<CrazyLemon> for madr raša!
<lobi> ok
<alyosha> :DD
<lobi> ima kdo kaj izkusenj
<lobi> ker meni ne ne gre oddati
<alyosha> res ne
<lobi> mesečne vloge
<lobi> ne moram digitalno podpisat
<alyosha> to bo CrazyLemon kaj vedu ko se vrne iz lulanja:D
<CrazyLemon> pojma
<CrazyLemon> niti ne vem kako se dela z e-sistemom
<CrazyLemon> a ni dovolj certifikat ?
<CrazyLemon> sigen-ca al kaj je
<Sky[x]> sigenca je 50eur tm nek
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pol tist brezplačn certifikat k ga dobiš od države?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lobi> moras nekaj v javjo uvazat
<Sky[x]> sej nobenga ne dobiš 4free od države ?
<CrazyLemon> itak da dobiš
<Sky[x]> sigenco pa dobiš od države
<lobi> javo*
<lobi> vendar ne spravim skupaj
<lobi> na 10.10
<lobi> mi je uspelo
<lobi> pa sem pozabo kak
<lobi> zdaj pa nedela
<matijja> ki sploh hočeš nardit?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] http://www.sigen-ca.si/cenik-fizicne.php
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Seniorita> Cenik
<Sky[x]> ja kerga greš pa ti pol že iskat na občinsko upravo k morš plačat ?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam kerga si ti šou iskat pa plačal..ampak vem da je ta brezplačn :)
<Grega> meni ga mores placat, potem pa gres na upravo po njega :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Grega> to pa ne, a?!
<Grega> mafia
<sasa84> jou
<nafisa> jou jou jou
<nafisa> ej, kdo ve, kako je piknik ratu??? :D
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> zofka jih je fajn zalila :P
<nafisa> brez skrbi ... dons nisem na "mumilih"
<sasa84> pridna :P
<sasa84> k se mi zdi d drugač ti ful ješ mamile :P
<nafisa> dons mi ni treba delat ... :D
<CrazyLemon> dokler je dala "mumila" v navednice pol veš da je na mumilih
<CrazyLemon> sam k jih ona nima za mumila zato pravi " "
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti si itak na lsd-ju...tko d... :P
<nafisa> ej, CrazyLemon ... nea me za**bavi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 but its nice..and colorfull :(
<CrazyLemon> in na pikniku jih je blo okrog 40 :)
<nafisa> ja ... proti migrani velikokrat jemljem ... pač ... ko imam migreno
<sasa84> kolega od župnika je probu in baje je blo ful zakon...d je šou po ulci pa se je kr širla pa ožala :)
<sasa84> pač...lsd
<nafisa> na-a
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 fajn je..še posebi k programiraš!
<nafisa> js nisem nikol LSDja jemala
<CrazyLemon> your code is so nice and clean!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> haha
<nafisa> pa imam tamle
<sasa84> jst nism nikol nč vzela...sam travo sm 2x probala pa mi ni blo nč
<nafisa> celo Å¡katlco
<sasa84> nafisa, a maš lsd doma?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js pa nikol  nč...tko da shame on you mumilarsk folk :D
<nafisa> men tud 2x ni blo nič ...
<nafisa> tretjič sem pa po travi bla ko rožica
<nafisa> sedela sem pa se sem pa tja migala
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> ja, sasa84
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj nafisa nima doma :))
<nafisa> mam
<nafisa> samo ni moje
<nafisa> tako da ...
<nafisa> tako da ... CrazyLemon ... ne zafrkavi
<sasa84> a to se sam spije s tekočino al je treba kej spešl še vzet?
<nafisa> ne mene spraševat ...
<nafisa> jst vem samo za par stvari
<CrazyLemon> lol..ona zdj kao ne ve :))
<CrazyLemon> a 20cm stran ma lsd!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> nič kao
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> ni 20 cm
<nafisa> 3 metre pa je
<CrazyLemon> no se opravičujem..3m !
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> lej ... lahko pa pogledam ...
<nafisa> !g how to use lsd
<Seniorita> LSD Facts - How to Tell Use of LSD - Questions, Myths, Truth http://www.thegooddrugsguide.com/lsd/faq.htm
<sasa84>  Takojšnje težave izhajajo iz zbeganih misli in nepredvidljivega obnašanja, dolga neudobna depresija pa sledi dan po zaužitju.
<sasa84> LSD se žveči ali pa se košček z njim prepojenega papirja pogoltne. Na voljo je tudi v drobnih tabletkah in tankih želatinskih kvadratkih.
<sasa84> Toksična psihoza obsede depresivne uživalce. Ponavadi strašne podobe iz preteklih blaznih potovanj jih nenapovedano obiščejo čez nekaj dni, tednov ali mesecev.
<nafisa> o marija ...
<nafisa> kolk je tega za brat
<sasa84> poglej kolk cajta to drži...kr ene depre
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<nafisa> ok ... bom kr na spidu ostala
<bogdanov> kva pa djokovic
<bogdanov> delaaa
<bogdanov> ooo
<matijja> Pred uporabo natančno preberite... prepozno:)
<bogdanov> najjaci je
<bogdanov> nimas kej
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ni slab :)
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> number 1!
<nafisa> ma ne ... prepovedane droge ... ne bodo v meni še kr nekej časa ...
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> mam 100%
<bogdanov> ce rabs
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> hvala, bogdanov
<nafisa> mam jst dost stvari, ko so jih pri meni pustili
<nafisa> kukije sm pa kr v smeti vrgla
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> ma ne ... prepovedane droge ... ne bodo v meni še kr nekej časa ...
<CrazyLemon> lol..govori tista na spidu haha
<nafisa> nisem zdaj, no
<CrazyLemon> fak si zabavna nafisa :D
<nafisa> sem že ql
<CrazyLemon> ne sj ql..vsaj imaš smisel za humor na spidu ! :))
<nafisa> ni treba več delat ... pa ni treba pol na tem bit
<nafisa> kako naj bi pol 3 dni skup delala ...
<nafisa> ok, več kot 72 ur ...
<nafisa> kolk je to blo ...
<nafisa> 84 ur
<CrazyLemon> čemu se izgovarjaš !? :D    sej te ne obsojamo..that much
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> redbull ni pomagal
<bogdanov> lol
<Grega> mili bog
<nafisa> Grega, kje boga vidš?
<nafisa> pišuka ... pravi CrazyLemon, da sem zdrogirana ... pa ga nikjer ne vidim :D
 * matijja ...
<Grega> h...
<nafisa> h??????
<bogdanov> ha..
<sasa84> jaz sem 2x travo probala... ma raj kej spijem pa je :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm enkrat špinačo !
<Grega> jaz sem tak bruhal po spinaci.. huh
<sasa84> uuuuuu
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> vidš, stranski učinko
<sasa84> učinki
<CrazyLemon> js pa ne.. i <3 špinača
<CrazyLemon> pol se počutim kot popaj
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> kaj je bla že od popaja žena?
<CrazyLemon> olive!
<CrazyLemon> oliva :D
<sasa84> !google popaye
<Seniorita> Popeye - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Popeye
<sasa84> oliva ja!!
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> ah ja...kaj čmo it spat
<sasa84> najbolš
<bogdanov> eno
<bogdanov> pred spanjam
<bogdanov> namotat
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> fantički moji dragi in najdražji...in milostljiva
<sasa84> bogdanov, ma raj spijem mal rakice pa je :P
<bogdanov> pravilno!
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> nč, šibam pančkat ;)
<sasa84> lahkonočko :D
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<nafisa> nočko, sasa84
<nafisa> mene obtožujete, da nisem trezna ...
<nafisa> kaj pa tile ko kr cepajo pa se pobirajo?
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> miljacka mostove dereeee
<bogdanov> tntnt
<nafisa> tc tc tc
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> glej
<bogdanov> DM SAT
<bogdanov> o samo opustenoooo
<nafisa> kwa je to?
<bogdanov> opusteno
<bogdanov> sve je njeno tvoje
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> .P
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> tralalalala
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> a gres kej
<bogdanov> u marco polota
<bogdanov> u gorico
<bogdanov> ?
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYj4ehnYV2w&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Oktet 9 -  Stari moj, kje si pa njo pobral
<nafisa> pa to ni res
<nafisa> zdaj me je že kolega vprašal, na čem sem
<nafisa> pa kaj je z vami?
<nafisa> je Å¡e vpliv lune?
<bogdanov> :))
<Sky[x]> nafisa: na čem si pa s čim ? :D
<nafisa> na postli sem s kompom
<nafisa> jebotepasmater
<bogdanov> nemors
<bogdanov> tko nafisa
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> kako pa naj???
<bogdanov> NEA VEM
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> kaka horica človek
<CrazyLemon> kaj naj delam tam
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> nč..lih se stuširu za nafiso
<nafisa> uuuuu
<CrazyLemon> haha..lej jo kak lurka
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> hh
<nafisa> kaj pa to pomeni???
<CrazyLemon> špijuniraš!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ja, na hajlajt mam
<nafisa> pa mi utripa
<nafisa> če me kdo šimfa pa to
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa lažš! nafisa je na highlight.. "nafiso" pa ni :D
<nafisa> sem si nastavila, bučman
<CrazyLemon> zakaj me zmerjaš :(
<nafisa> ja, medvedek, no ...
<nafisa> saj te ne zmerjam
<Sky[x]> jst tud izpod tuša :D
<CrazyLemon> omg..upam da se nisva skupaj tuširala
<CrazyLemon> ker bo bogdanov ljubosumn
<Sky[x]> sej sem ti reku da ne smeš povedat da sva se
<Sky[x]> da se delej kukr da se nisva
<Sky[x]> drgač pa hvala k si mi tako prijazno še hrbt umil :*
<CrazyLemon> :$
<Sky[x]> ln
<CrazyLemon> na..pa sta Å¡la skupi spat..prasc prevarantski :S
<bogdanov> :))
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-07
<CrazyLemon> o nemorem verjet..tip je v SQL :D
<BigWhale> kao pa prides v sql? sprintas en kup SQL kode in se pol polepis s papirjem?
<CrazyLemon> ne gre tko zlahka
<lynxlynxlynx> butaš z glavo v zid, dokler ne poškoduješ centra za govor
<CrazyLemon> ta bo težka :D
<CrazyLemon> ker res moraš fejst butat da prideš do centra za govor
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1439-1: Horizon vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1439-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1437-1: PHP vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1437-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1439-1: Horizon vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1439-1/
<zdobersek1> fakin hakergotchiji.
<zdobersek>  A desire for an Ubuntu server install to happen in less than one minute, for hyperscale computing. 
<zdobersek> ... je povedu Shuttlavreden na keynotu.
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to čudno?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: because!
<CrazyLemon> EC2/3 much? :>
<zdobersek> fascinira me, sam to, mkay?
<CrazyLemon> a je že konec live streama?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a fast installation, but still slower than you!
<zdobersek> AWSNAP
<CrazyLemon> thats just..mean :/
<CrazyLemon> drugič zdobersek bi lahk bil vsaj tok kul pa bi kopiral sm link do live streama ane
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: s phoronixa sem skopiru odstavek.
<CrazyLemon> whateva
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fo real!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA5ODA
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] Shuttleworth Talks About Ubuntu 12.10
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/ubuntu-developer-summit-keynote/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Developer Summit Keynote [Live Blog]
<BigWhale> dans bom mel ubuntu slovenija majico obleceno na meet&greet partiju :>
<BigWhale> win
<BigWhale> !
<Grega> ko bom velik, bom kit!
<lynxlynxlynx> a niso prepovedal tega designa/logota?
<Sky[x]> fb down ?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale js ne bi na tvojem mestu :P
<BigWhale> kaj?
<CrazyLemon> obleku ubuntu slo. majice :D
<CrazyLemon> na UDS-u
<daark018> alooo
<daark018> :D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, aja... zakaj pa ne?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale jah ker ni v skladu s trademark pravili :)
<Pitko> BigWhale dej da bodo kake slike iz oklanda če boš mel cajt!! :D
<CrazyLemon> ne smeš imet spremenjenega logotipa na takih zadevah
<CrazyLemon> mora bit original ubuntu logotip + poljuben napis
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> nevem ce
<BigWhale> sej ma vsak loco spremenjen logotip
<BigWhale> bom dans mal pozoren
<CrazyLemon> takrat je laura neki govorila da to ni dovoljeno
<BigWhale> da vidim ce me kdo kak lokalni t-shirt
<Pitko> BigWhale sej vem da sm sitem samo da greš pa tok daleč si pa sigurno pomembna osebnost :)
<BigWhale> Pitko, jest sem tko pomemben, da mi je vceri Mark reku, da mam dober t-shirt!
<CrazyLemon> omg..govoru si z markom
<Pitko> hahha
<Pitko> car!!
<Pitko> :D
 * CrazyLemon bo ustanovil BigWhale fan club!
<Pitko> da!!!!
<Pitko> :D
<Pitko> haha
<Pitko> BigWhale dej mal pofotki da bo kej za na ubuntu.si
<BigWhale> v bistvu nisva govorila... sam k je mim su, mi je to reku... sem pa ze v Budimpesti govoril z njim hehe
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale kero majco pa si mel gor da je bila tako dobra :) "Ubuntu roxxxx"? :)
<BigWhale> "I do it with Ubuntu."
<BigWhale> :>
<Pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> no ja.. tko dobra pa spet ni :D
<Pitko> BigWhale k to si su zarad promocije sebe kake firme al ker maš preveč dnarja :D
<Pitko> ?
<zdobersek1> ... pravi CrazyLemon, k lahko z Markom govori edino v bug reportu.
<Pitko> hahah :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 js ne grem na UDS iz enega samega razloga.. ker bi se Mark hotu nonstop družit z mano...mkay?
<Pitko> nono ne pretiravi :)
<BigWhale> Pitko, prvic sem sel sam
<BigWhale> ker je blo v budimpesti in je blo res cheap
<BigWhale> zdej so me pa sponzoriral
<Pitko> HUDU
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: zakaj te Mark ne sponzorira?
<zdobersek1> on ma svoje letalo, ne vidim ovire, da te ne bi mogu v Kopru pobrat.
<zdobersek1> ce se ze tko rad druzi s tabo.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ker je letališče v portorožu premajhno
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: uplink?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 downlink?
<zdobersek1> v enem filmu je blo to ...
<Pitko> kuk cajt boš dol?
<BigWhale> Pitko, do sobote
<Pitko> lepo
<Pitko> pa še 1 teden dol v kaliforniji ustaneš
<Pitko> :)
<BigWhale> in zivim v skatli v parku?
<BigWhale> ponoc je se kr hladno :>
<Pitko> no ja sej če si tok daleč pršu pa bi se že znajdu
<BigWhale> A bi kdo pomagal z Ubuntu Loco page developmentom?
<BigWhale> lih sprasujejo ce bi kdo pomagal
<BigWhale> Django, python, html, css
<Pitko> no ja :D
<Pitko> računalničar sem
<Pitko> mislm da bi bla mal prehuda :)
<CrazyLemon> haha..mladina..kr vsi so računalničarji :))
<Pitko> kaj je?
<Pitko> k ti spričevalo skeneram
<daark018> ti pa računalničar ja :P :D
<BigWhale> No, jest resno sprasujem :)
<Pitko> ja dej ne
<Pitko> :D
<Pitko> da bomo saj v nečem znani
<daark018> mi smo računalničarji sam na papirju pitko :D
<Pitko> govor zase
<Pitko> :D
<daark018> hahah =D
<zdobersek1> ste vsaj zaposljivi!
<zdobersek1> oz. ste ze zaposljivi!
<daark018> mi zaposljivi? :D
<zdobersek1> ... vsaj samozaposljivi.
<daark018> boga firma, ki bi nas zaposljila :D
<Pitko> ja lahko bi kej prispeval ne
<daark018> *zaposlila
<CrazyLemon> kako kavico pa fotokopijo bi zihr lahk prispeval
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Pitko> CrazyLemon to je izziv zate
<Pitko> mislm loco development
<Pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> naah :)
<Pitko> zakaj pa ne
<CrazyLemon> ker mi ni do tega? :)
<Pitko> haha aja
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon ne more, ker je APU-powered, kar je too little za Django.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 danes sm pognal APU do 42°!!
<Pitko> in pol sem jaz čuden ne
<Pitko> dražen kaj pa ti pišeš
<CrazyLemon> znake
<CrazyLemon> takšne in drugačne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pitko> vidm da znaš trolat na veliko :D
<Pitko> k to vas na friju učijo tut?
<CrazyLemon> to je glavni predmet !
<Pitko> Kva je APU?
<Pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> in ti si računalničar? pha!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Pitko> ha
<Pitko> Auxiliary power unit bedna :D
<zdobersek1> :>
<zdobersek1> nc fantje in dekleta, lahko noc.
<zdobersek1> on the morrow!
<CrazyLemon> accelerated processing unit pa res :)
<BigWhale> lunch time
<CrazyLemon> 'br tek
<notna> Pozdravljeni nočni ptiči. Če startaš live cd z Ubuntu, in želiš namestiti novo instalacijo, na staro, ki ne daje znakov življenja,  ti da na voljo samo dvakrat uničenje vseh podatkov in programov. Kako pa lahko najdeš na disku kakšen še živ podatek preden vse povoziš?
<CrazyLemon> klikneš na Datoteke
<CrazyLemon> in prečekiraš če se na levi strani nahaja tvoj disk
<CrazyLemon> če se ..klikneš gor
<CrazyLemon> če se ne..bo potrebno odpret terminal :)
<notna> Malo počasi, sem bolj kratek z poznavanjem.  Pri vrsti namestitve mi da šanso No1. izbriši 12.04 in ponovno namesti. No2. izbriši vse(Vse na disku) in ponovno namesti. No3. nekaj drugega (sami ustvarite)
<CrazyLemon> 1. če želiš podatke dobit potem ne izbereš namestitve
<CrazyLemon> 2. .
<CrazyLemon> :)
<notna> torej le preizkusi Ubuntu . . . .
<CrazyLemon> bingo! :)
<notna> Vse lepo in prav ampak Ubuntu je že gor le startati se noče z diska, saj mi ob poizkusu ponovne instalacije javi, kot zgoraj, da hoče najprej pobrisati staro namestitev, pa čeprav sploh ne špila.
<notna> torej najde floppy in dva diska, od katerih je verjetno en CD, drugi pa realni disk
<notna> vendar na nobenem od diskov ne srečam kakšnih datotek, ki bi jih poznal, oz. bi bile moje delo.
<CrazyLemon> skopiraj izpis ukaza 'sudo fdisk -l' na pastebin.com
<notna> kaj pa zdaj?
<BigWhale> notna, zmeri bootas liveCD in sele potem kliknes install
<CrazyLemon> zdaj prilepi link sm da vidim kaj izpiše... :)
<BigWhale> zato, da lahko vmes med instalacijo ircas in browsas
<BigWhale> Na kitajskem je 200 Ubuntu branded trgovin.
<CrazyLemon> "branded"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<notna> mal počas. na namiznem poizkušam popraviti, kar se rešiti da, irc pa na sosednjemu laufa, tako da tipkam na enem in se čudim zakaj me ne mara Ubuntu.
<lynxlynxlynx> maš kakšno hudo mutacijo?
<lynxlynxlynx> "for human beings"
<notna> lohka vam, ko veste kako se stvari streže, sem pa tja se pa najde tudi kdo, ki so mu stvari malo bolj tuje, ampak se poizkuša učiti . . . .
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a je bil že EA na odru ?
<lynxlynxlynx> notna: slab poskus Å¡ale
<lynxlynxlynx> na tem kanalu mogoče polovica uporablja bubuntu, drugi ne
<notna> morda pa je to bila samo asociacija na 8. potnika na A kanalu
<notna> torej je druga polovica na sadju in stavbnem pohištvu?
<notna> http://pastebin.com/zVLHRc3v
<Seniorita> 'sudo fdisk -l' - Pastebin.com
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, drugih vrstah pingvinov
<lynxlynxlynx> fdisk je ukaz
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo je kar napiše, ne samo ime
<notna> ampak, zame kot novinca, bi tale f disk moral napisati nekam, kot v časih starih dobrih časih DOS-a, nekam za kurzorjem . . .
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej v meniju, kje je kaj s "onsole" v imenu
<lynxlynxlynx> gconsole, terminal, xterm, kej tazga
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-08
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1432-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1432-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1440-1: Linux kernel (Natty backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1440-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1432-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1432-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1440-1: Linux kernel (Natty backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1440-1/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ahaha..tip je rootal telefon
<CrazyLemon> :>
<micoka_12> kako se komu zdi ubuntu 12.04 z unity ?
<CrazyLemon> uporaben je :)
<micoka_12> aha, upam, da ni počasen kot prejšnje verzije..
<alyosha_sql> hahaha CrazyLemon je Å¡piiija
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql drugič prašaj mojstra a ne tam neki glumit
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha_sql> jebeš ti to če mojstr spi ob 10h
<alyosha_sql> jebemte
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> povej ti meni zakaj mi Å¡e vedno usaka aplikacija pobere neki placa tudi na telefonu
<alyosha_sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> ker nimaš apps2sd
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha_sql> mam nek uni drugi
<alyosha_sql> in dam na SD
<CrazyLemon> niso vse aplikacije napisane tako da se inštalirajo na SD :)
<alyosha_sql> vem ja
<alyosha_sql> ene grejo direkt ene pa ne
<alyosha_sql> samo Å¡e vedno mi pobira plac tudi na notranjem "disku"
<CrazyLemon> očitno nimaš tapravi apps2sd
<alyosha_sql> Gemini app manager
<alyosha_sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne ne.. ni to to
<CrazyLemon> apps2sd je ponavadi skripta
<alyosha_sql> a jebemte
<CrazyLemon> ki ti zrihta sym linke iz /data/app na /sdcard/data/app
<CrazyLemon> oziroma lih obratno
<alyosha_sql> no kaj še čakaš povej kaj moram pobrat?!
<alyosha_sql> ta CrazyLemon res
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyLemon> !g xda samsung galaxy ace apps2sd
<Seniorita> Get Apps2SD Working on the Galaxy Ace | xda-developers http://www.xda-developers.com/android/get-apps2sd-working-on-the-galaxy-ace/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha_sql> da vidimo
<alyosha_sql> samo pizda widgeti pa ne delajo ne
<alyosha_sql> če so na SD jebemtish
<CrazyLemon> valda delajo
<CrazyLemon> samo če maš v qrcu kartico
<CrazyLemon> pol bo vse počasi delalo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej si malo custom ROMe ..oni so ponavadi hitrejši
<alyosha_sql> ma jebešp ti custom ROM
<alyosha_sql> pol se pa čudiš zakaj ti neki ne dela tko kot bi moglo
<alyosha_sql> original j eze uredu
<CrazyLemon> if you say so :D
<alyosha_sql> mel sem jz to pa nisem bil zadovoljen preveč
<miha> am kak se pr tem imdb preklopi na kak drug jezik
<miha> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1765729/ kak tu dobit ruski al pa angleški naslov?
<Seniorita> IMDb - Brigada-2 (2011)
<CrazyLemon> si probal se igrat z user agentom ?
<miha> CrazyLemon: tud seniorita dobi slovensko, pa zihr ne javi jezika
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa je brigada 2 dejanski naslov :D
<miha> mogoče res
<miha> Бригада
<CrazyLemon> http://www.russiablog.org/2007/02/sasha_belov_gangster_superstar.php  :)
<Seniorita> Russia Blog: Sasha Belov, Gangster Superstar - Brigada: Season 2 Reviewed
<miha> CrazyLemon: torrent?
<CrazyLemon> kak torrent ?
<miha> :)
<miha> http://bigthink.com/ideas/facebook-liking-not-protected-by-the-1st-amendment
<Seniorita> Facebook 'Liking' Not Protected by the 1st Amendment | IdeaFeed | Big Think
<zdobersek> nimam jst najbolj bistrih cimrov ...
<zdobersek> nacne mudel novo rolico wc papirja, potem jo pa postavi na mokro viledo.
<zdobersek> Obraz <-> Dlan
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon!
<zdobersek1> si se tam?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 zdobersek1 zdobersek zdobersek
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: si vidu Project Sputnik?
<Grega> CrazyLemon: ti je nekaj za prevest?
<CrazyLemon> Grega sure
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 njet
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2012/05/project-sputnik-developer-focused-dell.html
<Seniorita> From the Canyon Edge - :-Dustin Kirkland: Project Sputnik: Developer Focused Dell XPS13
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 a to je tist dell katerega je mark omenjal ?
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: v povezavi s cim ga pa je omenjal?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 nagrada na UDSu
<CrazyLemon> za tistega ki napiše "najboljši" charm
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ne vem, nisem nobenga tekmovanja zasledil.
<zdobersek1> jao, ti charmi pa juju ... si moram pogledat, ce je to sploh kje uporabno.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 je uporabno
<CrazyLemon> ampak samo če maš cloud
<CrazyLemon> juju set ssh
<CrazyLemon> in maš ssh :)
<CrazyLemon> poglej si mal shelr
<CrazyLemon> gor je screencast ko so delali za omgubuntu
<CrazyLemon> wp + mysql + Å¡e neki
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: linkaj, ce se ti da. ker meni se ne da iskat :>
<CrazyLemon> !g shelr.tv omgubuntu
<Seniorita> Shelr.tv – new screencasts from unix shell http://shelr.tv/records%3Ftags%255B%255D%3Domgubuntu
<zdobersek1> 404 vrze.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 meh
<CrazyLemon> sam 4gb ma
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> rama that is
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ja, ce bi mel 8gb bi blo super.
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..lep je
<CrazyLemon> in tudi mark je neki omenjal o neki developerjih
<CrazyLemon> katere vabi da razvijajo za ubuntu
<zdobersek1> to bo baje fokus tega cikla
<zdobersek1> eden od fokusov
<zdobersek1> naredit prijazno okolje za app development
<BigWhale> Epic car is epic: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-wuxWKxquCk4/T6k411Rr7EI/AAAAAAAAAiI/ik_WJZVHkkc/s1024/IMG_9844.jpg
<CrazyLemon> nigga's in the hood :p
<zdobersek1> ... only in US and A.
<CrazyMelon> a kdo ve kako bi shranu to kar mam trenutno v geditu
<CrazyMelon> prek ukazne vrstice?
<CrazyMelon> !g save current gedit session command line
<Seniorita> Gedit Plugins « Go Help http://gohelp.wordpress.com/gedit-an-ide-for-go/more-plugins/
<CrazyMelon> madr fakr
<zdobersek1> CrazyMelon: there be no way.
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: upam da je way
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: mogoc je kje kak swap file.
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: swap file?
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: zadnje spremembe al kej tazga ..
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: si shranju dokument?
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: da bi shranu ne bi tega spraseval :>
<CrazyMelon> fuckit
<CrazyLemon> jovo na novo :)
<CrazyLemon> le da tokrat bo sam gedit shranu vsako minuto :D
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/apache-openoffice-34-makes-official-debut/10915
<Seniorita> Apache OpenOffice 3.4 makes official debut | ZDNet
<zdobersek> ta openoffice je napram libreofficu cist oskubljen ...
<miha> npr?
<lynxlynxlynx> nobene novosti?
<andrejz> ma kdo čas 17.5.?
<lynxlynxlynx> andrejz: za?
<CrazyLemon> orgy
<CrazyLemon> internet orgy
<zdobersek> g+ 'hangout'
<andrejz> lynx: za na Å¡tantu stat z ubuntu cd-ji
<zdobersek> where only specific things 'hang out'
<lynxlynxlynx> sej nočeš antipropagande
<andrejz> ja saj pa za propagando delaj ;)
<miha> http://omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/ea-games-arrive-in-the-ubuntu-software-center/
<Seniorita> EA Games Arrive in the Ubuntu Software Center
<Grumpek> thumbs up :)
<lynxlynxlynx> baby steps
<Grumpek> vazno da so :)
<lynxlynxlynx> embrio steps
<Grumpek> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> bomo vidli kaj bo jutr
<Grumpek> jah glej pocasi pa bo :)
<miha> http://omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=56809 tole zanimivo
<Seniorita> New &#8216;Ubuntu For Android&#8217; Video Demo Appears Online
<CrazyLemon> nič kar ne bi bilo prikazano že prej :)
<CrazyLemon> glede EA
<CrazyLemon> bomo pa jutri videli kaj bo in kaj ne bo :)
<Grumpek> ja kaj... fifa 2XXX bo prsla na ubuntu :P
<CrazyLemon> if we're lucky :p
<Grumpek> kakor se vzame :D
<zdobersek> fifa 2000 :>
<CrazyLemon> kaka je razlika med polls and surveys ?
<CrazyLemon> zame so to vse ankete
<lynxlynxlynx> poll so bolj preproste stvari
<lynxlynxlynx> ala žurnalova vprašanja
<zdobersek1> igzektli
<CrazyLemon> ampak oboje so ankete :D
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: poll = glasovanje.
<zdobersek1> mkay?
<zdobersek1> bo slo?
<zdobersek1> will you comprehend?
<CrazyLemon> i will!
<reticulan> ma kdo od vas wayland instaliran?
<CrazyLemon> noup
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi hotu brejkat vse skupaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/abraham-lincoln-tried-to-patent-facebook-in-1845-but-failed/12728
<Seniorita> Abraham Lincoln tried to patent Facebook in 1845, but failed | ZDNet
<miha> hm
<miha> Caused by: java.security.cert.CertificateException: No subject alternative DNS name matching www.ubuntu.si found.
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> java je kriva
<CrazyLemon> ne ubuntu.si :P
<miha> java sam upošteva veljavnost certifikata :D
<CrazyLemon> sej je veljaven
<CrazyLemon> do 10. 10. 12
<miha> For Java SSL, this occurs when the hostname in your request does not match the common name (CN) in the server certificate.
<miha> bom dal da ignorira to
<CrazyLemon> kr ignoriraj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> Create a test server certificate that includes subject alternative names matching the one you are using in your code.
<miha> torej... dal bi se popravit
<CrazyLemon> !g check ssl validation
<Seniorita> SSL Certificate Tester - Check Certificates http://www.digicert.com/help/
<miha> zdj naj bi ubuntu.si delal?!
<miha> škoda da nism prej opazu v čem problem
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si vedno dela!
<CrazyLemon> 99% uptime!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<miha> zdj sm neki drugega gledal, pa slučajn vidu napako
<CrazyLemon> miha a to rss feed?
<miha> ja
<miha> pač java ni maral ssl certifikata
<miha> ker ima drug hostname not
<miha> ta pa ni naveden not
<CrazyLemon> pa poglejmo!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: IRC sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38064/#p38064
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<CrazyLemon> to mi deli Seniorita ! :D
<miha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: IRC sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38063/#p38063
 * miha prizna, da je bil len :(
<CrazyLemon> c c c
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/anonymous-we-are-not-terrorists-video/12002
<Seniorita> Anonymous: 'We are not terrorists' (video) | ZDNet
<lynxlynxlynx> vredno ogleda?
<miha> recimo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ferdo: Printer Lexmark  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38065/#p38065
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-09
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04]Printer Lexmark X2350  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38066/#p38066
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/380178_307671705974377_109557809119102_703508_950086591_n.jpg
<miha> kul
<miha>  https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/380178_307671705974377_109557809119102_703508_950086591_n.jpg
<miha> oops
<miha> http://www.dw.de/dw/article/0,,15936711,00.html
<Seniorita> Electronics of the future may thrive on bacteria | Sci-Tech | DW.DE | 09.05.2012
<miha> http://rt.com/news/anonymous-hacked-kremlin-website-834/
<Seniorita> Anonymous shuts down Kremlin’s websites &mdash; RT
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/05/no-more-unity-2d-from-ubuntu-1210-and.html
<Seniorita> No More Unity 2D in Ubuntu 12.10 and Beyond ~ Ubuntu Vibes | Daily Ubuntu Linux Updates
<miha> http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/technology/article3400569.ece
<Seniorita> The Hindu : Sci-Tech / Technology : Orangutans evolve with times
<micoka_13> exit
<alyosha_sql> miha kle?
<alyosha_sql> http://pastebin.com/zx5GL1xM tole me matra
<Seniorita> Node sporocilo = doc.createElement("dejanje");  			doc.appendChild(sporocilo) - Pastebin.com
<alyosha_sql> namest da je v xmlu <dvig>100</dvig>
<alyosha_sql> je očitno namest dviga  null
<alyosha_sql> in nimam pojma zakaj za vraga :/
<lynxlynxlynx> a si že rešu? ker men ne odpre dumpa
<alyosha_sql> je poteku pastebin
<miha> hm
<reticulan> Kdo pozna kaksne trike da bi naredil 12.04 bolj hiter/responsive ?
<alyosha_sql> Kupiš boljši računalnik
<alyosha_sql> :)
<reticulan> Pravkar si vlecem dol 12.10
<lynxlynxlynx> init level 3
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] aljazek: Re: gnome-shell vs ubuntu unity  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38067/#p38067
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: a boste mel kmal kak sestanek?
<lynxlynxlynx> 17. maja je možnost met zastonj stojnico s štromom in netom pred maxijem, kjer bi se lahko predstavljalo ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx sej te je andrejz par dni nazaj spraševal glede 17.5 :)
<CrazyLemon> in jutri bo sestanek
<lynxlynxlynx> ok
<CrazyLemon> oz. naj bi bil :D
<CrazyLemon> in glede tistga xmla
<lynxlynxlynx> a je blo kej interesa?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e zdej ne razumem
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx bl malo :) če sprašuješ za stojnico
<lynxlynxlynx> ok
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx  se javiš?? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sem lih na dopustu :D
<CrazyLemon> no pol super..boš mel cel dan fraj za stojnico
<CrazyLemon> :P
<lynxlynxlynx> :P
<lynxlynxlynx> če bo vreme dalo, bom crkoval nekje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Začenja se UDS-Q  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38068/#p38068
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: EA Games dodal prvi igri v Programsko središče  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38069/#p38069
<zdobersek> spet Seniorita spama :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fix it!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you fix it
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst ne poznam Seniorite
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tvoj plugin spet je..
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I reject your reality and substitute it with my own.
<zdobersek> => moj plugin je zakon!
<CrazyLemon> !g time in oakland california
<Seniorita> Current local time in U.S.A. – California – Oakland http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html%3Fn%3D388
<zdobersek> is lunch time!
<CrazyLemon> ob 23.00 po našem času bo EA nastopil na UDSu
<zdobersek> oooh.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bo video feed?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dvomim :/
<CrazyLemon> bo pa skoraj zihr audio feed!
<CrazyLemon> yay1
<zdobersek> bojo prisl na oder, pa rekl: 'OHAI, we, from the EA, will now tell you why we will NEVER publish games for Linux!'
<zdobersek> pa bo reku Mark, ko bo po psihicni vezi zacutu, kak je njegov dober prijatelj CrazyLemon jezen, reku: 'Y U no FUKC OFF'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah
<CrazyLemon> prišli bodo na oder in bodo rekli "we have published two crappy games in ubuntu software center...kthxbye"
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Thazz: Re: gnome-shell vs ubuntu unity  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38070/#p38070
<zdobersek> 'We so awesome, we awesome long time!'
<zdobersek> od tega je ena igra napisana v flashu!
<zdobersek> ja fak!
<CrazyLemon> v flashu?
<CrazyLemon> kera?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ker že maš preveč časa na voljo..dj zrihtaj ipje v pluginu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Command & Conquer Tiberium Alliances
<zdobersek> tadruga je pa v javascriptu.
<zdobersek> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA5ODk
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] EA Begins Their (Sad) Ubuntu Game Push
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: whatnow?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek IPje zrihtaj!
<CrazyLemon> da niso 0.0.0.0 za vsakogar ki napiše novico
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj to moti?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek its not cool man..not cool at all
<CrazyLemon> we can all be from 0.0.0.0.. its not natural!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: s kot pa bi rad bil?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> Looking up IP number for CrazyLemon...
<CrazyLemon>  BSN-77-143-220.dsl.siol.net has address 193.77.143.220
<CrazyLemon> torej..vsak naj ima svoj ip :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a 0.0.0.0 kot IP kje povzroca programaticne probleme?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek povzroča meni probleme ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj? a hoces koga zalezovat?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vse!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nuff said.
<CrazyLemon> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Developer Summit: Live Stream
<CrazyLemon> EA
<CrazyLemon> live
<lynxlynxlynx> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/05/09/programmers.png
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-10
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: EA Games dodal prvi igri v Programsko središče  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38071/#p38071
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: EA Games dodal prvi igri v Programsko središče  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38072/#p38072
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: EA Games dodal prvi igri v Programsko središče  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38073/#p38073
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: EA Games dodal prvi igri v Programsko središče  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38074/#p38074
<lynxlynxlynx> a je ea sploh moral karkoli naredit?
<lynxlynxlynx> al so samo kak blacklist spraznili
<CrazyLemon> ja..morali so se registrirat pri canonicalu da oddajo igri v programsko središče :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vceri sem pa Mr. Microsofta spoznal, g. Bosnica
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek :D
<CrazyLemon> sej je faca tip
<CrazyLemon> sam žal ni kot brodnik kar se tiče izbire OS :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gdo je brodnik?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek profesor
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ta bosnic je skrbnik nasga programa, zravn pa se poddekanja pa se en s fmfja
<zdobersek> ni pa nic kej posebi Windowsov promoviru
<zdobersek> je bla re razredna ura.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej ni tak MS fan
<CrazyLemon> en iz maribora
<CrazyLemon> on je pa totalni ms fan
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e srajco ms nosi skoraj nonstop
<CrazyLemon> nč..moram it
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<zdobersek> hahah, sem pa vidu enga na troli z galaxy notom, oblecen pa v microsoft majco
<zdobersek> pa sem na skrivaj LOLall
<zdobersek> LOLal*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Screamboy: Videz minimiraj zapri...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38075/#p38075
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] uros: Bluetooth  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38076/#p38076
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Bluetooth  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38077/#p38077
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Videz minimiraj zapri...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38078/#p38078
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek drugič slikaj in ga daj na failblog :>
<CrazyLemon> !f min max
<CrazyLemon> !forum min max
<Seniorita> [rešeno] Temperatura (Stran 1) - Namestitev, servisi in ukazna ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3737/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Videz minimiraj zapri...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38079/#p38079
<miha> ste bolj aktivni na forumu kot tle
<zdobersek> ce ta seniorita spamma
<miha> ja ane
<zdobersek> aha.
<miha> CrazyLemon je kriv
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kriv.si
<sasa84> ooo miha :)
<miha> o sasa84
<sasa84> www.crazy-kriv.si :D
<sasa84> zmešan in še kriv oz. ukrivljen :P
<sasa84> ooo Bilko :)
 * sasa84 ponudi pol kile posnete skute
<sasa84> jaz bom raj kšn piškot :P
<Bilko> :)
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2012/05/brezzicno_omrezje_ljubljana.aspx
<Seniorita> Telekom Slovenije, MOL in NIL gradijo ljubljansko brezžično omrežje - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: [12.04] Bluetooth privzeto vključen ob zagonu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38080/#p38080
<lynxlynxlynx> kul, eno uro pogovorov na dan zastonj
<CrazyLemon> sej majo že wlan ljubljana
<CrazyLemon> ki je brezplačno
<miha> http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/prijateljevo-zeno-in-hci-ponujal-kanibalom.html
<Seniorita> Prijateljevo ženo in hči ponujal kanibalom
<CrazyLemon> http://debian-handbook.info/get/now/
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima :)
<Seniorita> Download the book
<zdobersek> 'svicarski politik in obsojeni morilec'
<zdobersek> whatevah
<miha> http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/ilirska-bistrica-prijeli-moskega-ki-je-posilil-19-letnico.html
<Seniorita> Ilirska Bistrica: prijeli mo&scaron;kega, ki je posilil 19-letnico
<lynxlynxlynx> wlan-lj ni nič
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WalkingBlind: Re: Sesutje 12.04 NUJNO PROSIM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38081/#p38081
<Sky[x]> zdravo
<Sky[x]> a vsi pocivate ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Sesutje 12.04 NUJNO PROSIM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38082/#p38082
<CrazyLemon> sej je četrtek
<CrazyLemon> dan za počitek!
<Sky[x]> res je :)
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> kaj so naredili z resolv.conf v 12.04
<CrazyLemon> prasci
<Sky[x]> kaj ?
<Sky[x]> a so ga spreminjal kej al kva ?
<CrazyLemon> mja
<CrazyLemon> ne gre več cat /etc/resolv.conf
<CrazyLemon> da bi vidu dns strežnike
<Sky[x]> kaj pa ?
<CrazyLemon> in/ali jih dodal
<Sky[x]> zakva paj to dobr ?
<CrazyLemon> naj bi bilo boljše za VPNje
<CrazyLemon> etc
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> sej cat ti se vedno lepo  izpise ?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<CrazyLemon> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<CrazyLemon> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> haha fun
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WalkingBlind: Re: Sesutje 12.04 NUJNO PROSIM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38083/#p38083
<CrazyLemon> 3
<CrazyLemon> 2
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Sesutje 12.04 NUJNO PROSIM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38084/#p38084
<CrazyLemon> 1
<zdobersek> Seniorita: 1 CrazyLemon: 0
<Sky[x]> ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WalkingBlind: Re: Sesutje 12.04 NUJNO PROSIM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38085/#p38085
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> [18:26:26] <CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> [18:26:26] <Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Sesutje 12.04 NUJNO PROSIM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38084/#p38084
<CrazyLemon> [18:26:26] <CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> kvečjemu CrazyLemon 2: 1 Seniorita
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, Seniorita te je prehitela.
<CrazyLemon> ne me ni!
<CrazyLemon> js sm dve cifri napisal v sekundi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Sesutje 12.04 NUJNO PROSIM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38086/#p38086
<miha> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/preselil-sem-se-na-pokopalisce-vabljeni.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Preselil sem se na pokopališče, vabljeni!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql
<CrazyLemon> povej punci da me ne kliče s tvojim telefonom
<alyosha_sql> kva je
<CrazyLemon> zgodaj zjutraj
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> sestrična njena je bla
<alyosha_sql> je gledala moj hud telefon in je poklicala po nesreči
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<CrazyLemon> jebojeandro
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> CrazyLemon je neustavljivo ...privlačen
<alyosha_sql> pizda zdj sem se lotu rootat tega wildfire S-a in je ena velika kurba
<miha> :D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon SESTRIČA
<alyosha_sql> ČNA
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql aja
<CrazyLemon> jebojeja
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<alyosha_sql> more more
<alyosha_sql> bi ona
<alyosha_sql> :)
<alyosha_sql> traži momka
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. reci ti njej..naj ne bo sramežljiva
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> če me že zbudi ob 7ih naj se tudi pogovarja
<CrazyLemon> miha če bi bil neustavljivo ...privlačen ... me ne bi po pomoti klicala! :/
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem na zrak!
<alyosha_sql> pejdi pejdi
<alyosha_sql> stari moram rebootat u windowse za ta popišan telefon zrihtat
<alyosha_sql> mjao
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WalkingBlind: Re: Sesutje 12.04 NUJNO PROSIM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38087/#p38087
<Sky[x]> grrr ppk fajla ne mors anrdit na linux ampak sam na win ? :>
<Sky[x]> pa ta chrome je nor :>
<Sky[x]> nikakor mi ne uspe cache pobrisat za en flash al JS
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Sesutje 12.04 NUJNO PROSIM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38088/#p38088
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WalkingBlind: Re: Sesutje 12.04 NUJNO PROSIM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38089/#p38089
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Sesutje 12.04 NUJNO PROSIM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38090/#p38090
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: rm -rf /tmp
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: rm -rf ~/.config/chromium
<zdobersek> pa tak naprej!
<Sky[x]> tnx
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WalkingBlind: Re: Sesutje 12.04 NUJNO PROSIM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38091/#p38091
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Sesutje 12.04 NUJNO PROSIM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38092/#p38092
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> wuhuu
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/562157_10150821675943697_29534858696_9605256_465813441_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> miha
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012051005782455
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: 70-letna devica pripravljena izgubiti nedol&#382;nost
<CrazyLemon> go for it
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<zdobersek> vat
<zdobersek> 50mio ljudi gleda simpsone?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1331941187/the-tube-open-movie
<Seniorita> The Tube Open Movie by Bassam Kurdali &mdash; Kickstarter
<zdobersek> eh.
<zdobersek> !g kickstarter bubble
<Seniorita> The Bubble - A Documentary Film About Celebration, FL - Kickstarter http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/philipbswift/the-bubble-a-documentary-film-about-celebration-fl
<zdobersek> eh.
<zdobersek> kickstarter je baloncek uglavnem
<zdobersek> in bo naredu POP
<CrazyLemon> ne ti eh
<CrazyLemon> kickstarter je kul
<CrazyLemon> in  zaenkrat funkcionira
<sasa84> o miha :)
<sasa84> živjo zdobersek, hejhou CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> ej, bigi k je na tistem sestančiču, bi mi lohk prnesu kšno ubuntu majčko :P
<sasa84> a se strinjate? :P
<CrazyLemon> a maš ubuntu slovenija majčko?
<CrazyLemon> če ja..pol ja..če ne..pol ne
<CrazyLemon> simple as that!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFZP8zQ5kzk
<Seniorita> Aloe Blacc - I Need A Dollar      - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WalkingBlind: Re: Sesutje 12.04 NUJNO PROSIM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38093/#p38093
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Sesutje 12.04 NUJNO PROSIM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38094/#p38094
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=wamYsqTV
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?!?
<sasa84>  /etc/ssh/sshd_config AllowUsers CrazyLemon
<sasa84> a maš to kej naštiman?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi mel to naštimano..če mi ni user CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> ok... pol pa mistrD :P
<CrazyLemon> to pa mam ja :)
<sasa84> zkaj je to sploh?
<sasa84> mislm... jst ne bom tega nč dajala, d ne bom kej zj*
<CrazyLemon> dovoliš login samo uporabniku misterD
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> jst sm itak edina :P
<CrazyLemon> nisi
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e root je  :D
<sasa84> jah...mejbi sem pa root :P
<CrazyLemon> ti si above root :>
<sasa84> ^^
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon:  a se že kej pripravljaš, da boš mahal DOSovcem? :) http://race.blackblox.si/
<Seniorita> blackblox - DOS 2012
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM žal ne!
<CrazyLemon> sem cca. 5km višje
<CrazyLemon> .s
<CrazyLemon> :S+
<LorD_DDooM> Pff, 5 km :P
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> sej verjetno so že na cilju
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je več ali manj navzdol :)
<Sky[x]> ej kva je to sploh ?
<LorD_DDooM> Saj poglej si live telemtrijo na blackbloxu
<LorD_DDooM> Kolesarska dirka okoli Slovenije, 1200 km, najprestižnejša dirka v Sloveniji, katero spremlja točno 0 slovenskih televizijskih postaj.
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM emm
<CrazyLemon> trije so mal zgrešili cesto
<CrazyLemon> in se vozijo proti meni
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> ah ne
<CrazyLemon> to je nad mano
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda ..ne grejo mimo
<LorD_DDooM> Tak krog bodo po obali naredili zdaj
 * CrazyLemon vidi šmarje če pogleda skozi okno
<CrazyLemon> sam mi je prav žal ker se morajo gor peljat...ker je taka cesta po vasi da kr glava boli :)
<CrazyLemon> sam marko baloh kr dost zaostaja
<marko> kwa
<LorD_DDooM> On je štartal šele 25i se mi zdi, je prehitel že nekaj tekmovalcev
<LorD_DDooM> ne Å¡tartajo vsi naenkrat, ampak 1 min razmika
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da je group start
<LorD_DDooM> Group race čez Črni Kal :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa je to BICIKEL.COM ?
<LorD_DDooM> Več katehorij imaš, tisi rdeči so skupine
<LorD_DDooM> kategorij*
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM si mogoče naročen na BC? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Imaš na blackbloxu filer I, Ia, Ib, II, ALL
<LorD_DDooM> Nisem, žal
<CrazyLemon> kako lahk vozijo v dvojicah?
<CrazyLemon> a majo specialko z dvemi pari pedal??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Kake dvojice?
<LorD_DDooM> Misliš skupine po 2?
<CrazyLemon> pojdi z miško na II
<CrazyLemon> ja
<LorD_DDooM> ne vem, pomoje so skupine po 2
<LorD_DDooM> Ekipe dvojk tekmujejo v treh različnih kategorijah in sicer: MOŠKE, ŽENSKE ter MEŠANE
<LorD_DDooM> (moški in ženska) dvojke. Za ekipe dvojk veljajo ista pravila kot za solo tekmovalce/ke.
<LorD_DDooM> Dodatna pravila za ekipe dvojk pa so sledeča:
<LorD_DDooM> -­‐ ekipe dvojk vozijo izmenično kar pomeni da je eden od tekmovalcev/k konstantno ter
<LorD_DDooM> obvezno na progi;
<CrazyLemon> aah
<CrazyLemon> to je pa ja simple
<CrazyLemon> en vozi drugi počiva
<CrazyLemon> in vice versa
<CrazyLemon> to ne bi js dovolil :D
<LorD_DDooM> Saj zato pa imaš različne kategorije
<CrazyLemon> ja ma kje je tu point..greš vzdržljivostno dirko..na koncu pa prevoziš pol dirke
<LorD_DDooM> Zakaj pa ne, saj 1200 km ni malo...tudi Maraton Franja ima Franjo, malo Franjo, družinsko Franjo, nedeljsko Franjo.,.
<CrazyLemon> ja..nima pa franje v dvojicah :D
<CrazyLemon> franja ni tekmovanje...tole je :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ja na papirju je tekmovanje, samo pač drugega tipa
<LorD_DDooM> Tam so dvojice brezpomenske, 160 km vsak kolesar prefura
<CrazyLemon> no..js ne!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Å¡e!
<LorD_DDooM> (ne Å¡e)*
<CrazyLemon> si pripravljen na franjo? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Dosedaj sem Å¡e vsako leto Å¡el, lansko leto sem izpustil zaradi faksa, letos pa grem pa daj se svet podre
<CrazyLemon> na malo al "normalno" ?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne vem Å¡e, odvisno kdo bo letos Å¡el zraven, na malo sem hodil z gorcem, na tavelko bi pa Å¡el s specialko
<CrazyLemon>  edino logično :)
<CrazyLemon> http://lolpics.se/pics/74552.gif
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, friki!!!
<sasa84> BigWhale, a dobim kšno ubuntu majčko? :P
<BigWhale> sasa84, sam ce pokazes boobies!~
<sasa84> BigWhale, kle je zdej tema...jst mam pa en predpotopn fon...tko d nau nč vidt
<sasa84> :(
<BigWhale> sasa84, jah ...
<BigWhale> a tud elektrike ni al kwa?
<BigWhale> :))
<sasa84> ne :P
<sasa84> furam na baterijo in na sosedov rutr :D
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/526066_3570481115185_1667716745_2785238_1105547348_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol
<sasa84> šibam pančkat
<sasa84> nočk
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-11
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] uros: Re: [12.04] Bluetooth privzeto vključen ob zagonu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38095/#p38095
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: EA Games dodal prvi igri v Programsko središče  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38096/#p38096
<miha> http://www.druzina.si/icd/spletnastran.nsf/all/B59F3DFEFFD977BEC12579FB00345818?OpenDocument
<Seniorita> Družina: Benedikt XVI. opozarja pred poplavo dražljajev na medmrežju
<miha> http://www.dw.de/dw/article/0,,15941214,00.html
<Seniorita> Pro-copyright campaign launched in Germany | News | DW.DE | 10.05.2012
<miha> http://www.cert.si/obvestila/obvestilo/article/kdo-se-lahko-zaposli-na-si-cert.html
<Seniorita> Kdo se lahko zaposli na SI-CERT?: SI-CERT
<Grega> a ti sploh delajo kaj?
<miha> seveda delajo?
<CrazyLemon> igrajo se z virtualnimi mašinami pa loadajo viruse na windowse
<CrazyLemon> thats it
<Grega> kaj? na maile ziher ne odgovarjajo
<miha> vedno so odgovorili
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne sam na windowse
<miha> tud na linuxe
<CrazyLemon> miha a tudi na mac os??
<Grega> mac ose
<CrazyLemon> nonsense..ne obstajajo virusi za linux dist.
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> si-cert jih ima!
<Grega> in ce jih spustijo v svet.. bo zmeda, lakota in smrt vecih
<CrazyLemon> ni to HIV dummy!
<Grega> si-cert ima virus, ki se prenasa preko tipkovnice
<miha> CrazyLemon: glih dans sm bral članek, da tako razumevanje "virusa zastarelo"
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/when-i-say-virus-you-know-exactly-what-i-mean/5008
<Seniorita> When I say 'virus,' you know exactly what I mean | ZDNet
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lTUXVfTVOg
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Seniorita> CAPTION FAIL: Mr. Cuddles (w/ Toby Turner)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tile caption faili so zakon
<miha> firefox http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/escaped-red-panda-falls-30-feet-after-botched-fire-department-rescue-a-832685.html
<Seniorita> Escaped Red Panda Falls 30 Feet after Botched Fire Department Rescue - SPIEGEL ONLINE
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/intels-fab-flexing-may-pay-off-big-amid-capacity-shortages/76651
<Seniorita> Intel's fab flexing may pay off big amid capacity shortages | ZDNet
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Thallion: Skype in Ubuntu 12.04 - kako ga zagnati po instalaciji?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38097/#p38097
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/datacenter/is-a-unified-datacenter-virtualization-model-practical/1361
<Seniorita> Is a unified datacenter virtualization model practical? | ZDNet
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Skype in Ubuntu 12.04 - kako ga zagnati po instalaciji?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38098/#p38098
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon:  ti si vsega kriv, ker včeraj nisi šel navijat! >:[
<fragy> Helov. VLC 2.0 Å¡e ne podpira zamika podnapisov navzdol?
<CrazyLemon> si pogledal v nastavitve?
<fragy> ja, dal na minus. Ne dela
<CrazyLemon> na minus ?
<fragy> -30px recimo
<CrazyLemon> pol pa ti ne bi vedu pomagat
<fragy> ;)
 * CrazyLemon ne uporablja ne vlcja ne podnapisov
<fragy> xmbc ma lepo to za podnapise :)
<fragy> *xbmc-standalone
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon multilinguist
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poliglot*
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> puhuuu
<sasa84> ooo miha ;)
<sasa84> živjo CrazyLemon :*
<sasa84> ^^
<CrazyLemon> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH
<CrazyLemon> :$
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> živjo Sky[x]
<BigWhale> Dan
<CrazyLemon> 'br večer
<maldek> kdo od vas laufa ububtu preko ssd?
<CrazyLemon> not me!
<miha> tud jst ne :D
 * miha spet mal svoj sms app delu.. sm zamenju RSA podpis z ECDSA, namest 7 smsov na začetku skurim 4
<sasa84> ooo BigWhale
 * sasa84 lepo pogleda bigija
<BigWhale> jest bi gledal... ti pa lahk kej pokazes! :P
<BigWhale> lol
<BigWhale> bom probu zrihtat, da ratamo official Loco in da dobimo t-shirte in tko naprej
<CrazyLemon> zihr nam ne bodo kr dali t-shirte
<miha> ja lahk bi ane
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: zdj je BigWhale big big :)
<CrazyLemon> kvečjemu neki CDjev :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: bo zrihtu :D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, mah ce bomo nardil kak event in rekl: 'nucamo tshirte, da staff oblecemo' bodo dal
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale če naredimo kak event in rečemo " nucamo ultrabooke da lahko naredimo event" a bodo dal kak dell xps ?? :>
<sasa84> BigWhale, računi name :P
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, dvomim :>
<CrazyLemon> pha..pol kar naj obdržijo tshirte
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/vfRbW9bv1DY
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<Seniorita> Mali monkey playing with a dachshund puppy      - YouTube
<ans> o lynxlynxlynx
<ans> pozdravljen
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<ans> schatz iz mn3njalnika :)
<ans> tebe pa se nisem videl tu gori
<lynxlynxlynx> na tem kanalu Å¡e ne trolam dolgo
<ans> hehe
<CrazyLemon> true that
<Sky[x]> lp
<lynxlynxlynx> se te pa sploh ne spomnem drugač
<lynxlynxlynx> a je še kej iz časov, ko je bil čošak živ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WalkingBlind: Re: Sesutje 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38099/#p38099
<Jezk> dan :D
<lynxlynxlynx> 'čer
<Jezk> sem nov. Mam pa težave z programom Mobloquer. Pozna kdo?
<CrazyLemon> link us :)
<Jezk> z veseljem...samo če bi vedu KAJ nej linknem :P
<CrazyLemon> !g mobloquer
<Seniorita> moblock-deb: Debian packages for MoBlock and PeerGuardian Linux http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/
<Jezk> gre za program ki je podobn peer guardianu, skratka blokera IPje in porte in zarad njega ne morm na MSN, ker bi mogu določen IP range whitelistat, kar pomen, da jih spusti skoz, samo ne vem kako mu cel range definiram, ker enga pa po enga dodajat je mal dolgotrajno
<Jezk> Å¡e posebi ker je treba za vsak IP posebi 2x super user password vtipkavat
<CrazyLemon> The allow list for IP ranges is allow.p2p (/etc/pgl/allow.p2p)
<CrazyLemon> torej v allow.p2p dodaš neki v smislu xxx.yyy.zzz.www/24
<CrazyLemon> i guess :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma kok berem je xxx.yyy.zzz.ww0 - xxx.yyy.zzz.255
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=861856
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] Moblock IP Range Exception - Ubuntu Forums
<Jezk> mogoče v skrajnem primeru, samo jest uporablam gui, in nebi rad ročno šaril po potrebah, dokler RES ni treba
<CrazyLemon> tukaj maš primer
<CrazyLemon> jah sam se odloči a je potrebno al ne :D
<Jezk> hmm, bom čekiral
<CrazyLemon> sam dej ti men povej.. čemu :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..blokiranje IPjev :)
<Jezk> uh
<Jezk> pravzaprav nism zihr
<Jezk> samo je bil na tej strani :D
<Jezk> http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2012/03/09/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04-lts-aka-precise-pangolin/
<Seniorita> To Do List After installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS aka Precise Pangolin |
<Jezk> lol
<Jezk> a seniorita je bot
<sasa84> ježek teka teka in se kotali :D
<Jezk> :D
<sasa84> čet Jezk :)
<sasa84> čer* ;)
<Jezk> hola!
<CrazyLemon> Jezk če nisi ziher to pomeni sam eno stvar...ne potrebuješ tega :)
<lynxlynxlynx> fak kolk dolg todo
<Jezk> uh
<Jezk> ja sej piše da je za advanced users
<Jezk> poleg tega mam pa itq že firewall
<Jezk> in antivirus, ki se mi ne odpre več po tem ko sm ga updatal po installu
<lynxlynxlynx> ti kar kompliciraj, je ful dobra učna izkušnja
<CrazyLemon> no..postavi še IDS pa IPS pa še za vsak slučaj na kabl dej kondom :P        kar je zihr je zihr!
<Jezk> oho, kar naenkrat je kanal oživel
<lynxlynxlynx> ... v potrpežljivosti
<Grumpek> manj diras sistem leps dela :)
<Jezk> heeej, itak sem rabu dva dni da sm samo sistem postavu
<CrazyLemon> mislim..delno se strinjam z lynxom
<CrazyLemon> več kot kompliciraš več se naučiš
<Jezk> npr, da sm ugotovu da ma 12-04 po defaultu disablan hibernate
<sasa84> oj Grumpek :)
<sasa84> živjo lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> čer
<sasa84> jp, jst sm se npr. kr neki naučila iz napak na temle ubuntu :P
<sasa84> mal štrikaš, pod guglaš, pol odštrikaš...kej novga pogruntaš... :)
<sasa84> človk se res celo življenje uči :P
<lynxlynxlynx> pol je pa nov ubuntu zuni
<lynxlynxlynx> pričakujem, da bo 1304 mel privzeto R-T-L okolje
<Jezk> jest npr sm se naučil da teb šumniki ne delajo, saša :D
<Jezk> Å¡e dobr da je 12.04 lts, in se ga lahko oklepamo 5 let
<Jezk> kaj je pa rtl?
<Grumpek> oj sasa84
<Grumpek> kako
<CrazyLemon> Jezk je to tvoj prvi ubuntu ?
<Jezk> no, mel sm karmik koalo, ampak to je blo bl tko
<Jezk> nism kej dost časa zgublal z njim
<Jezk> oz, tolk, kokr sm se probu mal s terminalom naučit delat
<Jezk> pa s compizom hecat
<lynxlynxlynx> right-to-left
<lynxlynxlynx> arabsko
<Jezk> samo zdej pri 12.04 in gnome 3 je vse velik bolj smooth
<sasa84> Jezk, a men delajo Å¡umniki al teb? :P
<Jezk> jest vidm šumnike od vseh, samo tvoji teksti so pa polni vprašajev kjer bi mogl bi šumniki
<sasa84> Jezk, men pa vse dela :)
 * CrazyLemon vidi vse Å¡umnike na tem svetu!
<Jezk> hmmm
<sasa84> Jezk, TO JE TO :D
<Jezk> dej reč čšž
<sasa84> čšž
<sasa84> še đ ti dam ;)
<Jezk> lol
<Jezk> zdej pa dela
<Jezk> hwierd
<lynxlynxlynx> je popravla vmes
<sasa84> lol
<Jezk> anede
<lynxlynxlynx> zvita lisička
<Jezk> :D
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, razkril si me :D
<sasa84> lisička je lynxlynxlynx :P
<Jezk> pa še lemon me je čist prepročal
<Jezk> *i
<Jezk> ok, torej recimo da se hočm tega kosa programske opreme losat, kako to najelegantneje nardim. Sevede bi rad vsakršno sled o njem zbrisal s kompa
<Jezk> apt get purge?
<CrazyLemon> remove --purge ja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Sesutje 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38100/#p38100
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če samo purge dela..čist možno da ja
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> a je 21 prosojnic dovolj za predstavitev ?
<CrazyLemon> (na splošno govorim)
<Jezk> za kolk časa
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..ker sam ne bom  uporabljal teh prosojnic :D
<Jezk> eno uro?
<CrazyLemon> pač da se ne konča v 5ih minutah ane :D
<Jezk> :O
<Jezk> potem je ena na 15sekund
<lynxlynxlynx> več kot 10 je preveč
<lynxlynxlynx> če se bo ob vsaki ustavljal
<CrazyLemon> ok..torej je 21 dovolj :D
<Jezk> ja:D
<lynxlynxlynx> ppt is overrated
<CrazyLemon> ni ppt
<CrazyLemon> ampak impress.js
<Jezk> HA!
<lynxlynxlynx> koncept
<Jezk> ppt v linuxu :O
<lynxlynxlynx> dostikrat prideš najhitreje skoz z texlive, ker ma en fajn modul za to (beamer)
<lynxlynxlynx> samo ni tako enostavno dodajat slik in je takoj manj zanimivo
<lynxlynxlynx> nč, treba spat, čez vikend tri tekme, vreme pa kr-asno :]
<Jezk> hmmm, jest morm pa en restart užgat, da vidm če je bil purge succesful
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<sasa84> šibam pančkat
<sasa84> nočko ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] aljazek: [12.04] Uporaba Scale All Windows  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38101/#p38101
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Thallion: Re: [12.04]Skype in Chrome - kako ju zagnati po namestitvi?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38102/#p38102
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-12
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: [rešeno] [12.04]Skype in Chrome - kako ju zagnati po namestitvi?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38103/#p38103
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Sesutje 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38104/#p38104
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Sesutje 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38105/#p38105
<uni4dfx> dober dan
<Sky[x]> lp
<uni4dfx> kaj je kej novega
<Sky[x]> GIT se ucimo uporablat :)
<Sky[x]> zov mi je da nism ze prej preklopu na git :)
<Sky[x]> kaj pa ti kej uni4dfx ?
<uni4dfx> a ni git overkill za manjše stvari
<Sky[x]> ne zakaj ?
<uni4dfx> nevem tko sm slišu
<Sky[x]> ne vem zakaj bi bil overkill za manjse stvari ?
<Sky[x]> lep pregled mas nad vsemi zadevami
<uni4dfx> no kul če se navadš na to je verjetno res super
<uni4dfx> men je trenutno najbol všeč Mercurial
<Sky[x]> na prvi pogled je isto kot git
<Sky[x]> kaj je pa razlike ?
<Sky[x]> da ni to sam tool za gir
<uni4dfx> bol je svnju podobn
<miha> mal zdj git uporablam... meni dost lažji kot svn
<Sky[x]> miha: sej je :)
<miha> git mal probal, pa kr gre. svn mi nikol ni bil kej jasn :)
<Sky[x]> jst sem si tole prebral ucer
<Sky[x]> http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-model/
<Seniorita> A successful Git branching model &raquo; nvie.com
<Sky[x]> pa mi je veli kbolj jasno vse kako se dela
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WalkingBlind: Re: Sesutje 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38106/#p38106
<zdobersek> git je kewl, vse ostalo not-that-much.
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> em a v terminalu lohk pogledas mal bolj graficno veje ?
<Sky[x]> da bolj vizualno vidis
<Sky[x]> kako so stvari med sabo povezane ce se prov dela :)
<zdobersek> boljs je najbrz gitk
<Sky[x]> en dobr alias sem najdu :)
<Sky[x]> k sam dodas v conf pa ti lepo v terminalu kaze
<Sky[x]> kel je dost tega
<Sky[x]> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1057564/pretty-git-branch-graphs
<Seniorita> Pretty git branch graphs - Stack Overflow
<fragy> Helov. Če je ima prva mapa dostopne nastavitve 700, ali je kakšna možnost nastaviti pravice mape ki je pod prvo tako, da lahko drugi dostopajo?
<Sky[x]> verjetno ne :)
<fragy> kak ne? :P More bit! :D
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> pol ce bi mel public_html mapo 700 pa vse ostale notr 777
<Sky[x]> b sekr normalno lahko dostopal :)
<Sky[x]> ampak ker je 700 publix_html pa ne mors :)
<fragy> ja, to vem, ampak rab bi mel eno special ;)
<fragy> more bit neka fora :D
<Sky[x]> kaj pa da das prvi mapi vse pravice pa potem podmape poljubno omejujes ?
<Sky[x]> al pa nv nared cronjob pa une podmape konstantno kopiraj v eno ki je vidna :D
<fragy> gre se za to, da je določena struktura map zarad programa in ne morem potem tako po drevesu it
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Mr. Hardware, your brain is needed
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek how can i be of service
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sem ze pogruntu.
<zdobersek> strezniski motherboard rabis pa Xeone.
<CrazyLemon> note to self: ne kolesari ko je 28+
<LorD_DDooM> A dej no dej ! :P
<CrazyLemon> seriously!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Sesutje 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38107/#p38107
<CrazyLemon> kok je blo vroče..in po največji vročini v hrib
 * CrazyLemon crknu
<zdobersek> Gremo skupaj! CrazyLemon je P - U - S - S - Y!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek suck it!
<CrazyLemon> by it i mean pussy!
<LorD_DDooM> Prepočas, moraš iti tako hitro, da ti piha!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti k si hardware mast0rz, kolk CPU coreov bi lahko najvec spravu na en sistem?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek neomejeno!
<CrazyLemon> a si vidu tist arm od calexde ?
<CrazyLemon> 192/196 core je
<CrazyLemon> in nisem noben hardware mast0rz
<CrazyLemon> bl mal vem o hardwareu :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM nisem vedu da lahk sailaš po ljubljani :P
<LorD_DDooM> :D
<zdobersek> trenutno sem na 16 coreih in 32 threadih ...
<zdobersek> 8-jedrna xeona na eni strezniski plati z dvema proc slotoma
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lies lies lies
<zdobersek> ... ampak ne morem poracunat cene na sestavi.si :/
<zdobersek> ker nimajo nic od tega.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kupuješ strežnik?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: delam the mean maschine
<zdobersek> wishlist
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek eh..wishlist is overrated :D
<CrazyLemon> i keeps being a wish :D
<zdobersek> http://www.ropos.si/intel-xeon-e52680-box-procesor-lga2011/ArticleID nej pucen
<Seniorita> Intel Xeon E5-2680 box procesor, LGA2011 - Ropos
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek raje arm server si zrihtaš
<zdobersek> pol se pa rabis kej tazga http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/server-motherboards/server-board-s2600jf.html
<Seniorita> Intel® Server Board S2600JF Family
<zdobersek> I NEED CORES
<CrazyLemon> you need APU's!
<zdobersek> lies ofc.
<CrazyLemon> Območje skoraj celotne države so zajele hude nevihte.
<CrazyLemon> riiiiiiiight
 * CrazyLemon se kuha
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hint: 'skoraj celotne drzave'
<CrazyLemon> kaj..a skoraj ne pokriva obalnokraškega območja?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ocitno ne!
<CrazyLemon> pha!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: U SO ITALY
<zdobersek> OR WORSE, CROATIA
<CrazyLemon> pha!11
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bodi ponosen pa zacni pet
<zdobersek> vstala primorska
<zdobersek> (osebno ena najlepsih partizanskih)
<CrazyLemon> ne poznam te pesmi :/
<uni4dfx> http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&subpage_0=15
<Seniorita> Blitzortung.org
<uni4dfx> zakon sajt
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: primorac?
<CrazyLemon> samo če so detektorji postavljeni
<CrazyLemon> če niso pol f... it
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: was ist das?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek un k igra ping pong?
<CrazyLemon> !g primorac
<Seniorita> KK Branik Maribor http://kk-branik.si/
<uni4dfx> zdobersek kaže v real-time kje so udarle strele
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: FFS
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: uuu, sexy
<zdobersek> STORM CHASERS: SLOVENIA (brez Primorske)
<CrazyLemon> zoran!
<uni4dfx> zdobersek haha, lihkar sm si zamislu scenarij iz storm chasers slovenia k upijejo: "USTAVI! NAZAJ MORAMO!"
<uni4dfx> "ZAKAJ!?"
<uni4dfx> "MA SM ŽE NA MEJI"
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> Fatal error: Uncaught OAuthException: (#200) The user hasn't authorized the application to perform this action thrown in /usr/local/customers/webs/SmartAD/new/alples/nagradna-igra-pomlad-2012-1/sdk/base_facebook.php on line 1106
<CrazyLemon> stupid programmers
<uni4dfx> > /webs/
<zdobersek> LO AND BEHOLD, THE SCHENGEN
<CrazyLemon> kdaj gre hrvaška v EU?
<CrazyLemon> ker od tistega trenutka naprej..bom happy happy happy
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ze vrtijo reklamo na eurosportu kjer pojejo hrvasko verzijo ode radosti
<CrazyLemon> ko pa se naredi autocesta do hrvaške..bom še bolj happy happy happy happy
<zdobersek> jebes autocesto ce mas morje in plavutke.
<CrazyLemon> je.. morje in plavutke
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je..?
<CrazyLemon> .
<CrazyLemon> <dmzda> How long does it take to run a km in arma2?
<CrazyLemon> <mattgirv> probably a few min
<CrazyLemon> <mattgirv> unless you're sprinting which you wouldn't be able to do for long
<CrazyLemon> <mattgirv> would take about 2 hours to run from one side of the island to the other in arma 2 :P
<CrazyLemon> tole so pa geeki
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ... pove CrazyLemon s svojim APU
<CrazyLemon> moj APU lahk en km preteče v 2.45min !
<zdobersek> a mislis SPU
<zdobersek> Slow Processing Unit
<CrazyLemon> The price for the used hardware is less than 200 Euro.
<CrazyLemon> evo..kupte si blitzortung paket
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> v fringeu so pokazali NFC plačevanje prek galaxy nexusa
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: jp ze prejsnic
<Sky[x]> ker del to gledas 18?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] 21
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-13
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sezana: Obvestilni oblaček NotifyOSD ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38108/#p38108
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Obvestilni oblaček NotifyOSD ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38109/#p38109
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon :)
<sasa84> oo miha :)
<miha> ooo sasa84
<CrazyLemon> yes! dobu sem en več 'o' kot miha!
<CrazyLemon> yeeeeeeeessssss!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> buhdej sasa84
<miha> tak je to ja
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ej miha :*
<sasa84> no, d bo mir :P
<CrazyLemon> bič :/
<miha> sasa84: :*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, <3
 * miha si vzel čas in najdu kolegice na sliki http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/slovenija/1042529133
<Seniorita> Ste se včeraj udeležili teka trojk? Potem se poi&scaron;čite v na&scaron;i fotogaleriji! | Dnevnik
<sasa84> čak d vidm če sm jst na kteri fotki ;)
<miha> skor polovico od 1000+ slik pogledu :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol.. a ti veš da za tek dejansko moraš hitro premikat noge in ne stat na mestu? :P
<miha> zdj gleda slike :)
<sasa84> miha, lej kok je CrazyLemon žleht :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,  - <3
<miha> sasa84: zato pa jst dobim :* ane
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 fail.. >3     je! :P
<miha> negativnega si dobu
<miha> se odšteje
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bom več žleht če greš na https://www.facebook.com/alples?sk=app_415128631839207   in oddaš glas za "Alples - ko kuhanje postane užitek" :D
<Seniorita> Alples - Lokalno podjetje - Ljubljana - Glasuj za slogan | Facebook
<miha> spam
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bi rad kuhno? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..sestrična bi rada spalnico :)
<sasa84> mislm... če bo že tko, jo bova z mihatam skp zbrala :P
<miha> sasa84: kuhno lahk sama zbereš, spalnico bova skupaj
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst mam spalnco od alplesa... zdj že ene 10 let in je fantastična. omare/predali se zapirajo kt prvi dan
<sasa84> pa tud dnevna je od alplesa... ma k majka
<sasa84> kuhne majo pa luškane
<sasa84> nč, šibam južnat ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no..če je super oddaj svoj glas ! :D
<CrazyLemon> pa dobr tek
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] uros: Re: Novi stili v LaTeXu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38110/#p38110
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hvala ;) sem že popapcala :D
<miha> kej dobrga? :p
<sasa84> miha, mhm ;)
<CrazyLemon> zihr je sarmo jedla!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bizarno/navijaska-neumnost-namesto-v-bukaresto-sli-na-tekmo-v-budimpesto
<Seniorita> Navijaška neumnost: namesto v Bukarešto šli na tekmo v Budimpešto | Slovenskenovice.si
<miha> se zgodi ane
<sasa84> miha, kaj...je blo pa mal bližje... bolš kt dab šli u bukarešto namest budimpešto :P
<miha> ja
<micoka_12> uporablja kdo SLiM?
<CrazyLemon> saša kadi slim..če to kaj pomaga!
<miha> !g slimfast
<Seniorita> Slim-Fast! http://www.slim-fast.com/
<Aseq> Ja, to jaz uporabljam... v dveh tednih sem shujsal 3kg
<Aseq> deluje preverjeno.
<Aseq> slim sem imel na prejsnji namestitvi
<sasa84_> pišuka, lejk k nas je več kle... ane sasa84
<sasa84_> :P
<CrazyLemon> <Aseq> Ja, to jaz uporabljam... v dveh tednih sem shujsal 3kg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<Guest24183> hm Google da zanimiv prevod na "impeach"
<Guest24183> :)
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl impeach
<Seniorita> Posumnjati
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl impeached
<Seniorita> obtoži
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t518065
<CrazyLemon> https://errors.ubuntu.com/
<Seniorita> Error reports
<Sky[x]> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WalkingBlind: Re: Sesutje 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38111/#p38111
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> nao!
<Sky[x]> ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Sesutje 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38112/#p38112
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> zihr miha dl-a pron in zato lagira :)
<Sky[x]> haha
<miha> hm
<Sky[x]> no miha priznaj :)
<miha> !g deny everything
<Seniorita> DENY EVERYTHING | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos http://www.myspace.com/denyeverythinghc
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WalkingBlind: Re: Sesutje 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38113/#p38113
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Sesutje 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38114/#p38114
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/zizek-trenutni-demokraticni-sistem-ni-dovolj-mocan-za-spopad-s-krizo/282996         hahaha
<Seniorita> Žižek: Trenutni demokratični sistem ni dovolj močan za spopad s krizo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> miha a si ti delil minuse folku??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> ne, zakaj? žižka rajš sploh ne berem
<CrazyLemon> jah mal čudno je k so vsi komentarji dobili 10+ minusov :D
<CrazyLemon> pa sem se takoj nate spomnu in na tist tvoj minus bot :D
<miha> hja...
<miha> rabim ipje.. :)
<CrazyLemon> v svetu kjer obstaja ipv6
<CrazyLemon> ti rabiš ipje
<CrazyLemon> ?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> mhm
<miha> pred slabo uro je en objavu akcijo free vps
<miha> upam, da Å¡e nism prepozn :D
<Sky[x]> ket to ?
<miha> ne povem :D
<miha> če bo še kdo poskusu srečo https://www.facebook.com/groups/rhspro/
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/splet/socialna-omrezja/facebook/neumne-kriminalce-razkrinkali-s-pomocjo-facebooka.html
<Seniorita> Neumne kriminalce razkrinkali s pomočjo Facebooka
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bulvar/zapeljivci/silva-je-pionirka-druzabnih-omrezij
<Seniorita> Silva je pionirka družabnih omrežij  | Slovenskenovice.si
<Guest63338> miha: sori, takih ni na ircu....aja facebook in twitter, I got the clue
<miha> mhm
<Guest63338> kvajezebla una
<Guest63338> miss slovenia
<Guest63338> k je blog pisala
<Guest63338> pol pa se knjigo izdala
 * miha nima pojma
<Guest63338> pa zavzemala se je za mir na svetu
<miha> to se skor vse
<Guest63338> ;)
<CrazyLemon> seveda so take na ircu!
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-06
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Dan zdobersek !
<zdobersek> jutronimo!
<breza> Jutro zdobersek !
<zdobersek> dano mi je bilo ...
<breza> Dan zdobersek !
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ^
<dz0ny> you made the point
<dz0ny> i hate $
<dz0ny> :)
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/crazy-feet.jpg
<aaljosa> gutten tag
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ^
<zdobersek> breza ni multilingual
<sterna> huomenta
<sterna> pa res.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: make PR, i you want that
<dz0ny> if*
<dz0ny> http://journal.elementaryos.org/journal/luna-beta-2-released
<Pepelka> Luna Beta 2 Released | elementary
<Pepelka> »elementary designs and develops the open source elementary OS. Download the OS, read the latest news, and get support.«
<dz0ny> United Nations investigator Carla del Ponte says evidence suggests rebels in #Syria have used the nerve agent #sarin http://bbc.in/16LlNjN
<Pepelka> BBC News - Syria crisis: UN's del Ponte says evidence rebels 'used sarin'
<Pepelka> »UN investigator Carla del Ponte says there is strong evidence Syrian rebels have used sarin nerve agent but more investigation is needed.«
<zdobersek> uh, kam je prisla
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> še vedno zmrzne tudi če naštimam heapsize
<dz0ny> kaj pa priority
<dz0ny> high ,low etc
<dz0ny> pa sploh veš zakaj ti zmrzne CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pojma nimam..sm mislu da je ram..pa ni..Å¡e dovolj ga je..cpu tudi ni na polno obremenjen.. tko da..its beyond me :)
<dz0ny> grem stavit da je unity kriv
<CrazyLemon> bom zvečer probal 2d
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://fosswire.com/post/2007/09/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/
<Pepelka> Fix a Frozen System with the Magic SysRq Keys | FOSSwire
<dz0ny> če ti to uspe je nekaj okoli steama/compiza
<dz0ny> drugače jedro/driver
<CrazyLemon> če mi alt sysrq uspe?
<dz0ny> mhm, ustavi vse procese, tako da dobiš dostop do konzole
<dz0ny> dmesg bo zihr mel kaj uporabnega
<dz0ny> http://www.jovicailic.org/2013/05/linux-gets-frozen-what-do-you-do/
<Pepelka> Linux gets frozen, what do you do? | Jovica Ilic
<Pepelka> »Somehow, you crashed your Linux. It's completely frozen. You try pressing Ctrl + Alt + Backspace, but doesn't help. What to do? Someone would press the power button and restart or shut down the sys...«
<dz0ny> .shrani kernel_debug http://www.jovicailic.org/2013/05/linux-gets-frozen-what-do-you-do/
<Pepelka> Linux gets frozen, what do you do? | Jovica Ilic
<Pepelka> »Somehow, you crashed your Linux. It's completely frozen. You try pressing Ctrl + Alt + Backspace, but doesn't help. What to do? Someone would press the power button and restart or shut down the sys...«
<CrazyLemon> kaj je zdaj..ctrl alt ali samo alt :D
<dz0ny> pr meni je ctrl f14 :) REISU
<dz0ny> apple kb
<dz0ny> btw https://github.com/jumanjiman/hangwatch
<Pepelka> jumanjiman/hangwatch · GitHub
<Pepelka> »hangwatch - Triggers a system action if a user-defined loadavg is exceeded«
<dz0ny> uf tole bi bilo awsome za debian https://github.com/dgoodwin/tito
<Pepelka> dgoodwin/tito · GitHub
<Pepelka> »tito - A tool for managing rpm based git projects.«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu’s Best Selling Apps for April  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tV-woLAIexE/top-10-ubuntu-apps-for-april
<breza> jutro
<dz0ny> dan
<BigWhale> kako si pa HP povecas? candies pojes?
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny (ctrl) alt + sysrq ne pomaga :)
<dz0ny> pol se ti celo jedro sesuje, zgleda da je apu kriv
<CrazyLemon> right ...
<dz0ny> meni dejansko da celo malo več fps če dam vse na high kot pa tf2
<CrazyLemon> ne vem koliko fpsjev je..ampak je vse nekam počasno na medium :)
<dz0ny> če izključiš vsync driver, šele omogočiš od source pogona
<dz0ny> tam maš max_fps recimo na 500
<dz0ny> vključiš vse in vidiš koliko maš
<dz0ny> jaz če vključim vse dobim 22fps
<dz0ny> kar je Å¡e kr igralno
<dz0ny> sam k je več botov je kaput
<dz0ny> drugače pa limit na 120 pa fssa izključen
<dz0ny> na arch pa mobile grafični pa nisem probal
<dz0ny> bz se mučit, ker tam že tf2 šteka
<kubanc> folk a mogoce kdo ve, PayPal ne podpira Maestro?
<b4d> bolj ne kot ja
<b4d> uglavnem sitno je ker moras na banko pa tam jokat da ti omogocijo
<b4d> lazje je vzet zraven se viso electron in nimas problemov
<kubanc> kje se to naredi?
<b4d> pa se lahko vzames predplacnisko in si das gor kolikor rabis
<b4d> sam imam pac limit mesecni 100e gor in ce rabim povecam preko neta
<b4d> na svoji banki
<kubanc> ja ok, jst sm trenutno na NLB
<b4d> za banko koper vem, da lahko na netu izpolnes zahtevek, oznacis v kjero poslovalnico naj ti kartico posljejo in dobis cez kak teden
<kubanc> kok so pa mesecni stroski?
<b4d> nic
<b4d> vsaj na banki koper
<b4d> visa electron te pripada zastonj ce jo hoces :D
<CrazyLemon> kubanc paypal topup
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, Add Funds is Not AvailablePayPal does not currently offer the ability to add funds from your bank account. When you make a payment, PayPal charges the buyer's credit card and instantly credits the seller's PayPal account.
<CrazyLemon> kubanc https://www.paypal-topup.si/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka> Top up your PayPal account
<Pepelka> »Now you are able to instantly top up your PayPal account by a transfer from your bank account to your PayPal account. Please, fill in the following form and continue as instructed and you can safely shop online in a couple of minutes.«
<b4d> osebno bolj zaupam visi electron :D
<CrazyLemon> sm že nekajkrat uporabljal tale topup pa vedno dela tko kot mora :)
<CrazyLemon> b4d a lahk viso electron uporabljaš na google play storeu?
<CrazyLemon> At this time we only accept US-based credit cards for US users and Visa, MasterCard and Visa Electron for international users making purchases from Google Play.
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo.. mogoče pa si tudi js naročim tole viso electron
<CrazyLemon> ker mi gre na jetra da ne morem kupit appov prek paypala
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, a lahko se kako drugace naredis verification kot da vtipkas kartico?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc o kakem verificationu govoriš
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, Link a card to start shopping right away and confirm it to lift the initial sending and withdrawal limits.
<kubanc> Status: Unverified Get verified
<CrazyLemon> kubanc am.. to ni za maestro kartice :)
<kubanc> ja vem, samo meni je zahtevalo ce sem hotel placati podporo za www.elegantthemes.com da izpolnem Å¡e to...
<CrazyLemon> amm..se da tudi brez  tega kupit
<CrazyLemon> samo sm pozabu kako :)
<CrazyLemon> dej cancel oz. neki takega..pa te spusti naprej
<kubanc> ja me ne :D
<CrazyLemon> ma mene je tudi to prašalo na steamu
<CrazyLemon> pa sm potem neki naklikal pa me je spustilo naprej
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> har har
<zdobersek> juuuhuuu
<zdobersek> breza: ?
<alfi> zdobersek: http://tinyurl.com/yeaqwbx
<Pepelka> ZZ Top - La Grange - YouTube
<Pepelka> »La Grange by ZZ Top with lyrics! Please comment and rate! LYRICS: Rumour spreadin' a-'round in that Texas town 'bout that shack outside La Grange and you kno...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zate ostane potem samo Å¡e boot to steam :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ostane mi sam Å¡e rm -rf ~/steam/ :)
<dz0ny> ja tam ni nič :)
<CrazyLemon> 51G	Steam/
<CrazyLemon> i disagree :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pol ti Å¡e to ostane http://candies.aniwey.net/
<Pepelka> Candy box !
<CrazyLemon> lots of candies!
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kaj je to, bitcoin miner?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: no game for you then?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope
<dz0ny> zdobersek: cgminer je en, pač hase bloka preverjaš in za to odbiš *coine
<dz0ny> najbolj se ti splača pool, sam ne več za bitcoin
<dz0ny> ampak litecoin
<dz0ny> razen če ma kakih 100 grafičnih pri roki
<dz0ny> maš*
<zdobersek> to ze, ampak zdej je prevec *coinov na marketu
<dz0ny> kermu ker maš btc, ltc rtc etc
<zdobersek> s/marketu/svetu
<dz0ny> S časom se samo težavnost hashanja veča https://give-me-ltc.com/network
<zdobersek> pac, all aboard the hype train
<zdobersek> ce je litecoin namenjen minerjem z bolj sibkim hw, kaj ustavlja tiste bitcoin minerje z designed-for-mining sistemi, da grejo pluzit litecoine?
<CrazyLemon> The Code!
<dz0ny> ne splača se tolikšen vložek
<dz0ny> ltc vs $ je 0,91
<dz0ny> sori 3.5
<dz0ny> narobe gledam
<dz0ny> recimo na mesec bi zaslužil 20€ (grafičan 5750 40k hash/s)
<dz0ny> grafična*
<dz0ny> v bistvu se ti vse splača, samo ne veš kako bo na to gledala davčan ko boš pretvoril
<dz0ny> v real cash
<dz0ny> a bo kdo igral l4d2 danes?
<zdobersek> dokler prijavim, bojo IMO veseli
<dz0ny> nič grem pa sam
<zdobersek> boo hoo.
<maxipin> dz0ny rekel si da bi z bitcoin mineranjem zaslužil 20€ na mesec. Koliko bi ti pa grafična več elektrike porabila za to?
<maxipin> Mislim da če bi grafična napolno delovala, bi kar porabila ene 200W, to se pa potem tudi pozna..
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snezynka: Re: [rešeno] [Lubuntu] Live CD-ja mi ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40108/#p40108
<zdobersek> seveda
<zdobersek> ni racunice
<CrazyLemon> 200*24*31*0.13
<CrazyLemon> oziroma s/200/0.2
<zdobersek> sploh pr bitcoinu, kjer je zdej  minanje ze dost pocasno, se vedno pa od njega najvec poberejo ljudje s specificnim hardwareom
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/niky.nikec/posts/600648716614501         epic nauk :D
<Pepelka> Bil sem srečen s... | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Facebook je socialno omrežje, ki povezuje ljudi s prijatelji in ostalimi, ki delajo, študirajo ali živijo v bližini. Ljudje uporabljajo Facebook, da ostanejo v stiku s prijatelji, nalagajo neomejeno število fotografij, objavljajo povezave in videoposnetke ter izvejo več o ljudeh, s katerimi se srečujejo.«
<CrazyLemon> yang kaj si ti spraševal glede S2?
<zdobersek> a sta dva galaxya S2 cenejsa kokr en Galaxy S4?
<maxipin> Jaz se ogrevam da bi kupil S4 :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sta :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek S2 na getgoods je ~240
<CrazyLemon> S4 pa je ~630
<dz0ny> počak zdej bo s5
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bo googleov nexus smth :)
<maxipin> zdobersek:  S2 je že zastarel. Škoda denarja za to.
<CrazyLemon> maxipin kaj je pa zastarelo..do share :)
<maxipin> Ja že 2 novi generaciji sta zunaj.
<CrazyLemon> aja..Å¡tevilka je zastarela :)
<maxipin> Čeprav nimam pojma kaj bi rabil tak hardware na telefonu
<maxipin> Trenutno imam S1 pa nisem pogrešal močnejšega hardwara
<maxipin> Sicer res da ne igram Å¡pilov gor.
<CrazyLemon> sej ne rabiš.. 99% jih nikoli ne bo uporabljalo 100% quad core cpuja :)
<maxipin> Še na tablici (note 10.1) imam gor quad core, pa ne rabim takšnega hardwara
<dz0ny> itak da jih bo, za vsak cpu en sms/net chat
<dz0ny> a ne veš tega :>
<maxipin> CrazyLemon:  se nebi strinjal. 1/2 ljudi igra precej igric gor
<maxipin> Ki so grafično kar potratne
<zdobersek> google nexus 5
<CrazyLemon> grafično potratne :)
<CrazyLemon> gpu != cpu
<zdobersek> mah next mobile phone
<zdobersek> cpu != apu != gpu
<maxipin> ;)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you so smart
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> kr lije iz mene
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak facebook chat potrebuje najmanj dvojedrni proc! :D
<dz0ny> sej pa 512mb rama
<zdobersek> ze sam za to, da lahko UA opravi language processing
<dz0ny> znana je una ko so monkey patcahli dalvik da so lahko 128k classov naložil v pomnilnik
<CrazyLemon> kdaj je že google i/o ?
<CrazyLemon> !g google i/o 2013
<Pepelka> Google I/O 2013 https://www.google.com/io/
<zdobersek> maja
<zdobersek> 14-16?
<zdobersek> 15-17
<CrazyLemon> Pepelka you are hopeless
<dz0ny> http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/under-the-hood-dalvik-patch-for-facebook-for-android/10151345597798920
<Pepelka> Under the Hood: Dalvik patch for Facebook for Android | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Facebook Engineering wrote a note titled Under the Hood: Dalvik patch for Facebook for Android. Read the full text here.«
<zdobersek> breza: step up
<dz0ny> PR?
<zdobersek> PR?
<dz0ny> pull request
<zdobersek> I'd fork your repo.
<zdobersek> BLAST ME LADIES
<yang> CrazyLemon: zanimal me je S2 zaradi replicanta
<yang> sam nevem ce bi dal 280 EUr zanga
<CrazyLemon> yang na bolhi je en bid...za S2+ max price 245€
<yang> ne kupujem iz bolhe
<yang> novga dobis v avstriji za 280
<CrazyLemon> yang novega dobiš v nemčiji za 235 :)
<yang> ja
<yang> kje
<CrazyLemon> !g getgoods.de
<Pepelka> getgoods.de - günstige Smartphones - Tablet PCs - Haushaltsgeräte ... http://www.getgoods.de/
<yang> aha, bom pogledal 235, ce ni predraga posntnina
<yang> hm
<yang> mi das direkten link
<yang> jst ga samo za 289 vidim
<CrazyLemon> prečekiraj topseller :)
<maxipin> http://www.getgoods.de/detail/index/sArticle/779421
<Pepelka> Samsung S-View Cover f�r Samsung Galaxy S4 I9500 schwarz | Samsung | Herstellerspezifisch | Smartphone Zubeh�r | Handys & Smartphones | Smartphones, Handys & Festnetz | getgoods.de
<Pepelka> »Samsung S-View Cover f�r Samsung Galaxy S4 I9500 schwarz preiswert online bestellen. Handytasche / Material: Kunststoff/ Innovative Sichtfenster / Schwarz«
<maxipin> saj niso resni
<maxipin> 50€ za ovitek
<zdobersek> oni niso resni
<zdobersek> oni so ... kapitalisti.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: you did?
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja tisto pa je model 9105, ki se razlikuje od standardnega 9100
<CrazyLemon> yang ja..8gb je..pa drug chipset
<zdobersek> dz0ny: did what?
<CrazyLemon> fork it!
<zdobersek> naah
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja ta se ne bi sflasal z replicantom
<yang> samo 9100 je podprt
<zdobersek> dz0ny: F1! npm ERR! Error: No compatible version found: coffee-script@'>=1.6.2- <1.7.0-'
<CrazyLemon> yang kaj za vraga je replicant?
<yang> replicant.us
<yang> free android
<CrazyLemon> yang android IS free :)
<yang> ne drzi
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ker node?
<dz0ny> chris-lea ppa uproabi
<dz0ny> uporabi*
<zdobersek> huh, fajn, kr ppa  ...
<dz0ny> node se release na 2 meseca
<yang> Most of Android is licensed freely under the Apache License 2.0. The Linux core is mostly Free Software under the GPLv2. However, there are numerous components of the default software stack on the devices that are proprietary software. Most notably, nearly any component that touches the hardware directly is proprietary software.
<CrazyLemon> yang ja..kako je z google play? :)
<yang> google ne dela na replicantu
<CrazyLemon> torej no app store
<yang> ni ravno freedom friendly kompanija :)
<yang> replicant ma svoj pool za app-e
<dz0ny> zdej bo fun ko bo nov build sistem za android appe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny do link us
<yang> skoda k tej telefoni stari gredo potem iz prodaje, da ga ne mors cez 4 leta kupit za 50 eur
<yang> novga mislim
<zdobersek> dan
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kter tiran si ti, vse featurje si odstranu :/
<dz0ny> a une auto :)
<zdobersek> vse/
<dz0ny> kako vse? sej maš vse pod scripts
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Spotify Pushes Out Bug Fix Update on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/jg03bz7eNrE/spotify-for-linux-updates
<zdobersek> 'dan', 'jutro' itd. sporocil bot ne handla vec
<dz0ny> zdobersek: https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/5527663 neki v tej smeri sem razmišljala
<Pepelka> gist:5527663
<Pepelka> »- Gist is a simple way to share snippets of text and code with others.«
<zdobersek> komot
<zdobersek> dz0ny: edino par postranskih primerov potem ni poregistriranih, npr. 'jutro vsem'
<dz0ny> ja pa problem je ce kdo pride na kanal ki ne ve da je bot
<dz0ny> pa pol čudno izpade
<dz0ny> k ni dovolj brihten :)
<zdobersek> kokr tale: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf2wbRWb9xI
<zdobersek> :>
<Pepelka> Basshunter - Boten Anna (Original Version) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Basshunter - Boten Anna (Original Version) from Ultra Records. This is an older video that I found and thought you might enjoy.«
<dz0ny> ja to je tud zanimiva Å¡torija
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 4 Boredom-Busting Games for Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8GprfUyayog/boredom-busters-five-ubuntu-games-to-pass-the-time-with
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-07
<miha> jutro
<dz0ny> jutro
<zdobersek> breza: the f!
<dz0ny> lol ce sem pa ven dal :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: the f!
<dz0ny> the f?
<zdobersek> f!
<dz0ny> nodejs is the new ruby
<dz0ny> http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/07/aws-offers-general-availability-for-node-js-the-popular-development-platform/
<Pepelka> AWS Offers General Availability For Node.js, The Popular Development Platform | TechCrunch
<Pepelka> »Node.js is the everyman's platform for developing apps. It's JavaScript on the sever. It's relatively easy to learn and it's immensely popular. Now Amazon Web Services (AWS) has released the Node.js SDK for general availability...«
<zdobersek> a je tud tko v kurcu?
<dz0ny> mja rama malce manj žre
<dz0ny> go al pa rust sta like java glede hitrosti pa c glede rama
<miha> dan sasa84
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/
<Pepelka> Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<Pepelka> »Compare the time and memory use of programs written in ~24 programming languages to solve ~12 simple benchmark tasks. Contribute your own programs.«
<sasa84> juhu
<sasa84> oj miha
<zdobersek> dz0ny: gledava kej specificnega?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: lahko http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u32/performance.php?test=binarytrees&sort=kb
<Pepelka> binary-trees benchmark | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<Pepelka> »For ~24 programming languages compare programs that allocate and deallocate many many binary trees (Ubuntu : Intel Q6600 one core).«
<dz0ny> odvisno kaj hočeš delat
<dz0ny> meni so zanimive primerjave med go pa c++ pa rust (ko bodo)
<dz0ny> ker je binary manjši, koda bolj pregledna
<dz0ny> mislim je logika zakaj mozilla dela na rust za mobilni stack
<dz0ny> zanimivo je tudi da je go c compiler hitrejši od istega programa napisanega v c, zanimivo bo kako bo to videti za netrivialne programe
<dz0ny> trugače pa go, node, py3 ftw, mi končno ni treba skrbet za kodiranje znakov
<dz0ny> drugače*
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8339723
<Pepelka> Ernst & Young: Slovenija najbolj skorumpirana država - Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<zdobersek> (10:32:55 AM) dz0ny: zanimivo je tudi da je go c compiler hitrejši od istega programa napisanega v c
<zdobersek> kter program?
<dz0ny> miha to že vemo, http://damijan.org/2013/05/07/prisilna-uprava-iz-bruslja/
<Pepelka> Prisilna uprava iz Bruslja? « DAMIJAN blog
<Pepelka> »Financial Times danes poroča, kot se je napovedovalo že v neformalnih pogovorih s predstavniki Evropske komisije, da v Bruslju razmišljajo o nekakšni prisilni upravi za Slovenijo. Pri tem ima EK na...«
<zdobersek> miha: mogoc smo pa samo najbolj odkriti? :>
<miha> dz0ny: ja čas bi blo, da spucajo naše rdečkarje.
<miha> zdobersek: ko gledam novo srbsko vlado na tv, ugotavljam, da so nas Å¡e oni prehiteli. zoki pri njih ne bi mel Å¡ans.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ti najdem pop, na hn je obširen test web stackov v go,node,php,c(je pa samo mogose)
<zdobersek> miha: sej jih tud tu ni mel
<zdobersek> dz0ny: a, tist sem vidu
<dz0ny> a tam kjer je symphony zadnji :) pol pa Å¡e obvezen rant o tem zakaj je symphony bad stack
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ja, tocno tist :>
<zdobersek> do ranta sicer nisem prisu
<dz0ny> no lahko samo povem da kmalu pride prvi slo saas/ targeting balkan
<dz0ny> nodejs, ruby, php pa go
<zdobersek> kok 'targeting balkan'?
<zdobersek> v cem je poanta se osredotocat na neko specificno geografsko ozemlje?
<zdobersek> konc koncev gre za spletni service, dostopen tud v afriki
<dz0ny> docs v domačem jeziku, konference itd
<dz0ny> fora je da maš tega malo morje
<dz0ny> problem je privabit dev/ script kiddie
<dz0ny> tle tekmuješ potem z vps providerji in si že v štartu zmagal
<dz0ny> ker maš 3x nižjo ceno za iste zadeve
<dz0ny> operativno
<dz0ny> also ftp must die
<dz0ny> bbl
<zdobersek> heh
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE! 12 je dostupan za preuzimanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40109/#p40109
<dz0ny> https://speakerdeck.com/achudars/kali-linux-tools-2013
<Pepelka> Kali Linux Tools 2013 // Speaker Deck
<sasa84> o LorD_DDooM :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ciao, come stai sasa84 ? :)
<sasa84> ooo salve LorD_DDooM, molto bene, grazie. e tu? :)
<LorD_DDooM> va bene, lavorare, ma non troppo.
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> anch'io, studiare, ma non troppo :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a tudi njim zmrzne pc?
<CrazyLemon> (glede multithreading & steam&l4d29
<dz0ny> jp memory leak v gpu je
<CrazyLemon> stupid gpu
<dz0ny> ti maš deljen ram ne?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> fun :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: povej
<dz0ny> to ti nekaj časa dela potem pa crapne?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<dz0ny> nisem si zapomni orodja s katerim gledaš gpu memory consumption
<CrazyLemon> !g linux gpu memory consumption
<Pepelka> Monitoring Nvidia GPU usage in Linux | Egon Rath http://www.matrix44.net/blog/?p=876
<CrazyLemon> stupid nvidia
<dz0ny> zapomnil sem si samo da compiz kuri okol 300mb
<dz0ny> potem pa zažene l4d2 pa gre do 99% potem pa kernel panic :)
<dz0ny> sam je mel debug jedro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gremedy.com/
<Pepelka> gDEBugger - OpenGL and OpenCL Debugger, Profiler and Memory Analyzer
<Pepelka> »An OpenGL and OpenCL debugger, profiler and graphic memory analyzer which traces application activity on top of OpenGL and OpenCL APIs providing application behavior information needed to find bugs and to optimize application rendering and computing performance.«
<dz0ny> huh http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames
<dz0ny> rip eth0
<Pepelka> freedesktop.org - Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames
<dz0ny> zdej bo /dev-by-id/brainfuck-0011/dev
<CrazyLemon> o tem se že neki časa govori :)
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/nmusar/status/331720239681245185
<zdobersek> yay ...
<Pepelka> Twitter / nmusar: .@TheDamjan Naj vam razkrijem ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<CrazyLemon> awesome! zdaj pa sam moramo naredit en impressive banner k gre mimo gsv car :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pol te bodo pa ob blejskem jezeru dobil ko se boš sonču, hehe
<zdobersek> al pa te dohitijo na vrsicu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kje pa se izključi multithreading v l4d2?
<dz0ny> pod graphic > advanced
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kuporc: Re: 5.1 suround ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40110/#p40110
<dz0ny> hehe ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> dz0ny kje pa se izključi multithreading v l4d2?
<dz0ny> pod graphic > advanced ^^
<dz0ny> nevihta?
<CrazyLemon> mhm..samo je bil blackout preden je pršla nevihta
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> nevihta? :D
<dz0ny_> mhm pa obvezno 20 min pregledovanje diskov
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si imel kaj uspeha
<dz0ny> faj cela dev baza Å¡la v oblake
<CrazyLemon> 20min pregledovanje diskov? kok diskov pa maš je bela cesta :)
<dz0ny> 3TB
<dz0ny> pa 1TB nas
<CrazyLemon> pri meni 1TB dokaj hitro preveri ubuntu
<dz0ny> sej 3x 1tb to traja
<dz0ny> pa še nekaj je našel ker je šla baza na pognanih vm
<dz0ny> k sreči se samo syncam vsak dan
<CrazyLemon> zfs :p
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ne vem kak format majo te virtualke
<dz0ny> vmdk
<dz0ny> sam sistem ostalo gre pa prek nfs
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] viljeml: namizje večje od ekrana ubuntu 13.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40111/#p40111
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Cinnamon 1.8 Gets Its Own Control Center And Screensaver, Easier Spices Installation  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/8quCSs7dYPg/cinnamon-18-gets-its-own-control-center.html
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/428520_10151699955357868_1981942707_n.jpg
<sasa84> Dzony, lp iz BP:-D
<sasa84> Prid pomahat:-P
<zdobersek> dz0ny: zakaj nisu su pomahat
<dz0ny> hja analogen sem bil :)
<dz0ny> pa se dzony je napisala, no alerts that way
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne sekiraj se..tudi js ji ne bi Å¡el pomahat
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> !g ne sekiraj se
<Pepelka> Ne sekiraj se - bepop - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSZ2_Nr5Bts
<zdobersek> aha.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon && zdobersek a bomo Å¡e kej igral tf2
<dz0ny> al pobrišem server zadevo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Ububtu in Gnome fallback  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40112/#p40112
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: speak up
<zdobersek> or forever weep over your APU
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kr zbriši :)
<dz0ny> .glasuj manjka :)
<dz0ny> 2 vs 1
<zdobersek> .pomoc
<zdobersek> breza: ?
<zdobersek> .videl CrazyLemon
<breza> zdobersek: CrazyLemon je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 3 minute nazaj z sporočilom: dz0ny kr zbriši :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: al pa če imaš privat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pravi mi ~72fps l4d2
<CrazyLemon> sam mi vseeno deluje nekam laggy
<dz0ny> tripple buffer ?
<dz0ny> dej na off
<CrazyLemon> ni nikjer buffer omenjen
<CrazyLemon> in potem mi pade fps na 15 :) obup
<dz0ny> vsync
<CrazyLemon> vsync je off
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: 5.1 suround ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40113/#p40113
<zdobersek> APU si zamenju?
<zdobersek> :>
<dhbiker> 210FPS here :>
<dz0ny> anyone for a game?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: what game?
<dz0ny> zombies
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kuporc: Re: 5.1 suround ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40114/#p40114
<zdobersek> I like zombies.
<zdobersek> trenutno nau slo, braco navija torrente
<dz0ny> 9 ish
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> dz0ny, nč nis pomahu :P
<sterna> sej je hotu
<sterna> pa mu je blo nerodn
<dz0ny> sasa84:  dzony si napisala, no alerts that way
<dz0ny> kje si pa bila
<sasa84> prezid :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu in Gnome fallback  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40115/#p40115
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: Ubuntu in Gnome fallback  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40116/#p40116
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Dere5: Html datoteke brez Firefox ikone  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40117/#p40117
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: elementary OS Luna Beta 2 Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/JWv3KK-5Gmk/elementary-os-luna-beta-2-available-for.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: LiBRE! 12 je dostupan za preuzimanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40118/#p40118
<zdobersek> ????
<dz0ny> what? kaj ti ni spet ok :)
<zdobersek> LiBRE! 12 je dostupan za preuzimanje
<zdobersek> sta sad
<sterna> pa te ja ne mot da je v tujem jeziku
<sterna> ker "Re: Ubuntu in Gnome fallback" je pa v... kerem ze? :)
<dz0ny> ma ne mozemo biti uvjek na prvome mjestu, znaš
<dz0ny> ako malo pročitaš, takoj če razumjeti da smo u sloveniji
<dz0ny> 1000 leta za njima
<dz0ny> sterna tam kjer je gnome-shell
<zdobersek> kaj smo ze mi? podalpski hrvati? :>
<sterna> zdobersek: men se bl zdi k da smo mediteranski americani
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek odvisno koga vprašaš :D
<CrazyLemon> in ja.. že neki časa je na voljo libre časopis :)
<sasa84> ah ja fantje moji...šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočk
<dz0ny> http://www.maruska.si/2013/05/06/bogata-pizda/
<Pepelka> Bogata pizda. | Maruška.
<dz0ny> sfw pa to
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-08
<miha> jutro
<dhbiker> jutro miha
<dz0ny> jutro all
<zdobersek> jutro
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/kolumne/sefu-je-treba-odrezat-kravato-ga-polit-z-vodo-dat-odpoved-in-z-najvecjim-nasmeskom-odkorakat-iz-njegove-pisarne/308287
<Pepelka> Šefu je treba odrezat kravato, ga polit z vodo, dat odpoved in z največjim nasmeškom odkorakat iz njegove pisarne :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Dobra reklama je bila tole pred leti, za loto, se mi zdi. Ampak v teh časih rekordne brezposelnosti je ta prizor na žalost znanstvena fantastika. A to ne spremeni dejstva, da so nekateri šefi, ...«
<breza> jutro
<breza> jutro
<zdobersek> jutr
<zdobersek> jutro
<zdobersek> jutro breza
<zdobersek> breza
<zdobersek> breza
<zdobersek> mkay.
<dz0ny> .vreme Ljubljana
<breza> Ljubljana: 15.0°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Ljubljana__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0002_f.html
<dz0ny> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> .vreme Madrid
<breza> City not found
<breza> City not found
<zdobersek> .vreme Napoli
<breza> City not found
<dz0ny> .vreme Babno Polje
<breza> Babno Polje: 15.6°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Babno_Polje__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0010_f.html
<zdobersek> .vreme Mianus
<breza> Mianus: 13.9°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Mianus__CT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCT0043_f.html
<dz0ny> lol
<zdobersek> .vreme Zagreb
<breza> City not found
<zdobersek> .vreme London
<breza> City not found
<dz0ny> .vreme london GB
<breza> london GB: 12.8°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/London__GB/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/UKXX0085_f.html
<zdobersek> .vreme Zagreb SI
<breza> City not found
<zdobersek> .vreme Zagreb SLO
<breza> City not found
<zdobersek> .vreme Zagreb CRO
<breza> City not found
<zdobersek> .vreme Trst
<breza> Trst: 20.0°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Trieste__IT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/ITXX0080_f.html
<dz0ny> .vreme Zagreb HR
<breza> City not found
<zdobersek> .vreme Trieste
<breza> Trieste: 20.0°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Trieste__IT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/ITXX0080_f.html
<zdobersek> .vreme Trst IT
<breza> Trst IT: 20.0°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Trieste__IT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/ITXX0080_f.html
<zdobersek> .vreme Trst SI
<breza> Trst SI: 20.0°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Trieste__IT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/ITXX0080_f.html
<dz0ny> geo query uporablja
<zdobersek> cc CrazyLemon, nas lokalpatriot
<dz0ny> kaj je pa z zagrebom pa ne vem
<zdobersek> erased
<dz0ny> prav da content not available
<dz0ny> .vreme grad Zagreb, Croatia
<breza> grad Zagreb, Croatia: 13.9°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Grad_Zagreb__HR/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/HRXX0005_f.html
<dz0ny> hahaha
<dz0ny> joj ti hrvati
<zdobersek> .vreme grad Celje
<breza> City not found
<dz0ny> .vreme velemesto ljubljana, slovenia
<breza> velemesto ljubljana, slovenia: 15.0°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Ljubljana__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0002_f.html
<zdobersek> .vreme Celeia
<breza> City not found
<dz0ny> .vreme Celje, Slovenia
<zdobersek> .vreme Vojnik
<breza> City not found
<zdobersek> .vreme Vojnik
<zdobersek> .vreme Dobrna
<breza> City not found
<zdobersek> .vreme Polzela
<dz0ny> lol tega ni
<dz0ny> kaj češ bp je bolj popularno kot celje :>
<breza> jutro
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> City not found
<zdobersek> FU breza FU
<breza> jutro
<dz0ny> fixed
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<breza> celje: 13.3°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Celje__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0004_f.html
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> babno polje: 15.6°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Babno_Polje__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0010_f.html
<dz0ny> .vreme zagreb
<breza> zagreb: 13.9°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Zagreb__HR/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/HRXX0005_f.html
<dz0ny> .vreme rijeka
<breza> rijeka: 21.1°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Rijeka__ME/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/YIXX0001_f.html
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> Celje: 13.3°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Celje__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0004_f.html
<zdobersek> yay.
<zdobersek> .vreme Dobrna
<breza> Dobrna: 16.7°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Dobrna__CZ/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GMXX1292_f.html
<zdobersek> .vreme Vojnik
<dz0ny> :) to boš moral pa kar prek arso
<zdobersek> tud tam ga ni AFAIK
<zdobersek> .vreme Runtole
<breza> Runtole: 13.3°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Runtole__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0004_f.html
<zdobersek> wtf!
<zdobersek> fyi, Runtole so bolj zaselek kakor vas (brez zamere, morebitni prisotni runtolcani)
<zdobersek> vojnik OTOH je obcina
<sterna> a ksn kraj v sloveniji ni?
<sterna> no razn iska vas
<zdobersek> obcina al zaselek?
<sterna> k se se vedno bori za osvoboditev izpod izanskega jarma
<sterna> pa sej to je isto
<sterna> a abitanti so ze obcina
<zdobersek> ma ne vem,  tezko verjamem v nakljucje, da se je ravno okol ljubljane tolk na gosto razvil tolk zaselkov
<dz0ny> zdobersek: https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/d0bafed3497b0268b6f6
<Pepelka> local vreme preko reverse geo.js
<dz0ny> če te je volja :) v osnovi najdeš najbližji kraj glede na lokacijo ki jo vneseš
<dz0ny> yaho ma malo nepopoln reverse geo, bi google uporabil :)
<dz0ny> bing je pa polom
<dz0ny> pol države je pod bohinj :>
<zdobersek> accuweather?
<dz0ny> hm ne vem
<dz0ny> moram pogledat kaj uproablja android oziroma cLock
<dz0ny> za slo se mi zdi arso the the, za ostalo pa kr pač dela
<dz0ny> zdobersek: apikey rabiš, looks like not free
<miha> dz0ny: to sm vidu na facebooku, bohinj :D
<dz0ny> fuck kupjo instagram za 1B$ ne morejo pa ene spodobne geo baze.
<zdobersek> banda!
<yang> .vreme ig
<breza> ig: 13.3°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Ig__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0003_f.html
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ljubljana: 17.8°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Ljubljana__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0002_f.html
<miha> .vreme cerkno
<miha> .vreme celje
<breza> celje: 13.3°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Celje__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0004_f.html
<sterna> .vreme tranquility base
<sterna> meh
<sterna> 330K, sunny, calm
<miha> .vreme skopje
<breza> skopje: 21.1°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Skopje__MK/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/MKXX0001_f.html
<miha> .vreme hvar
<breza> hvar: 17.2°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Hvar__HR/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/HRXX0012_f.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: Re: LiBRE! 12 je dostupan za preuzimanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40119/#p40119
<sterna> .vreme javor
<breza> javor: 21.1°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Javor__CZ/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/EZXX0047_f.html
<sterna> eh cz
<dz0ny> .vreme besnica, kranj
<breza> besnica, kranj: 18.3°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Besnica__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0003_f.html
<dz0ny> .besnica ljubljana
<dz0ny> jp na škofljico pokaže
<dz0ny> good enough?
<miha> .vreme idrija
<breza> idrija: 18.3°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Idrija__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0007_f.html
<sterna> .besnica :)
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSIewKdlByA
<Pepelka> javor + pance test upload - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://app.strava.com/activities/52118349«
<zdobersek> http://bou.si/pic/rok-s-pecarja.jpg skor zajebu? :>
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/942593_10151888613904867_1170575374_n.jpg
<sterna> zdobersek: zajebu?
<sterna> ne on je na muslaufu mora skos po zunanjih obodih vozt
<sterna> k ne more zalagat
<sterna> k se pedala skos vrtijo
<CrazyLemon> Trenutno naročenega artikla nimamo na zalogi.
<CrazyLemon> Camelbak izdelke pričakujemo v začetku naslednjega tedna.
<CrazyLemon> stupid stupid people
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si že plačal :)?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..ampak na spletni strani piše na zalogi za več teh izdelkov
<CrazyLemon> aja..da ne omenim da bi mi to lahko sporočili že 3. in ne 6 dni pozneje :)
<CrazyLemon> Obveščamo vas, da smo vam Predplačilno kartico Activa Visa Electron naročili.
<CrazyLemon> thats how its done..včeraj zvečer naroču danes pa že gre naprej
<CrazyLemon> in še vedno piše da so camelbak bidoni na zalogi.. mislim da faq
<miha> madžar nas ne mara http://www.finance.si/8339822/Rehn-pri%C4%8Dakuje-od-Bratu%C5%A1kove-%C2%BBprepri%C4%8Dljiva%C2%AB-na%C4%8Drta
<Pepelka> Rehn pričakuje od Bratuškove »prepričljiva« načrta - Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> koper: 20.0°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Koper__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/HRXX0024_f.html
<CrazyLemon> true
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi pa še napisalo kakšno je vreme (oblačno, dež, sonce) ter vlažnost ..ne pa link talat :>
<dz0ny> enkrat zvečer ko bom imel čas :)
<CrazyLemon> thats the spirit :)
<dz0ny> lahko se pa ti lotiš https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/d0bafed3497b0268b6f6#file-local-vreme-preko-reverse-geo-js-L51 :)
<Pepelka> local vreme preko reverse geo.js
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: malo imaš cos za računat samo ni preveč komplicirano :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Might Get A New Simplified Packaging Format / App Installer  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/2-oDYE-yB5I/ubuntu-might-get-new-simplified.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Double Fine Bundle Brings New Games to Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/GFZVsm8kk60/humble-double-fine-bundle-brings-two-new-titles-to-linux
<zdobersek> sterna: aha, fixie, smiselno pol
<zdobersek> k zgleda tko, kokr da ga je skor s ceste zanesl in se resuje
<miha> http://www.haber.ba/showbiz/estrada/41296-vodila-sam-ljubav-u-u-starackom-domu.html
<Pepelka> Ava Karabatić - Vodila sam ljubav u u staračkom domu! - Haber.ba
<Pepelka> »- Pokušavam se sjetiti koje je najneobičnije mjesto na kojem sam vodila ljubav. Ako ti kažem ispovjedaonica, nećeš mi vjerovati. Šalim se. Pa ne znam, neko najneobičnije, starački dom, sa svojim dečkom, naravno.«
<CrazyLemon> who cares about some (attention) whore :)
<miha> i do i double do
<miha> ampak najboljša je ta družina: http://www.haber.ba/showbiz/televizija/41272-policija-ceka-da-ljuba-izadje-iz-rialitija.html
<Pepelka> Farmerka zanemarila maloljetnu kćerku - Policija čeka da Ljuba izađe iz rialitija - Haber.ba
<Pepelka> »Kik-bokserka Ljuba Pantović mogla bi krivično da odgovara zbog nebrige o svojoj maloljetnoj kćerki koja je zatrudnjela sa Ljubinim dečkom Aleksandrom Ćabarkapom tokom njenog boravka na Farmi.«
<CrazyLemon> miha a pecaš kako bosanko da nonstop srfaš po .ba ? :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne
<miha> no tud kdaj kako, ampak ne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q9rLdxS7CE
<miha> https://www.facebook.com/sto.nije.bice od teh sm fan
<Pepelka> Between Two Ferns/Spring Break Anthem #WACKWEDNESDAYS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Spring Break Anthem on iTunes http://smarturl.it/TLISpringBrkAnthmiT Wack Wednesdays in FULL EFFECT (Uploaded Wednesday EST) 2 Ferns and TLI together at last...«
<Pepelka> Ono sto je moje - moje je , a sto nije - bice :D ;) | Facebook
<Pepelka> »nema reklama :d«
<miha> CrazyLemon: vedn majo kej zabavnega na facebooku :D
<miha> heh
<miha> To the guys saying they want a girl who will fix them a snack after sex........ If she's capable of walking you haven't earned a fucking sandwich........
<miha> recimo tole so objavl https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/206_10151888694684867_1264414645_n.jpg :D
<miha> sterna: http://www.finance.si/8339825/Ekonomistka-na-CNBC-%C4%8Ce-bi-bila-Slovenka-bi-bila-zelo-nervozna
<sterna> ovaj nc ni zgresu k je delivery guy.
<Pepelka> Ekonomistka na CNBC: Če bi bila Slovenka, bi bila zelo nervozna - Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<sterna> ah CNBC no
<sterna> lepo te prosm
<sterna> to je k "naša žena"
<miha> ne, to je kot svet na kanalu a
<miha> :D
<sterna> aja no to
<miha> zanimivo, da ni nič naklonjena, ker to so ameriški komunajzarji
<sterna> jsm mal izven te scene
<sterna> k nimam tv
<sterna> ma kasni ameriski komunajzarji
<miha> ja fox so republikanski
<miha> ti so pa komunajzarja
<miha> i
<sterna> to si ti mal narobe predstavlas zgleda
<sterna> ameriski komunajzar je chomsky
<miha> nene
<miha> komunajzar je obama, npr.
<miha> po ameriških kriterijih.
<sterna> a dej ga lomt
<miha> sterna: se vidi, da ne spremljaš pravih medijev
<sterna> obviously
<janezjanez> miha: a ti uporabljas kaj Spring?
<miha> janezjanez: ne, žal.
<sterna> o sasa84
<miha> o sasa84
<janezjanez> o sasa84
<sasa84> o sterna
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/to-the-space-station-and-beyond-with-linux-7000014958/   Debian Project Debian
<sasa84> o miha
<Pepelka> To the space station and beyond with Linux | ZDNet
<sasa84> o janezjanez
<miha> #NASA takes !Debian to the space station and beyond! http://ur1.ca/dq4wu
<Pepelka> »The International Space Station's laptops are moving from Windows to Linux, and R2, the first Linux-powered humanoid robot in space, is now under-going in-flight testing.«
<Pepelka> To the space station and beyond with Linux | ZDNet
<Pepelka> »The International Space Station's laptops are moving from Windows to Linux, and R2, the first Linux-powered humanoid robot in space, is now under-going in-flight testing.«
<sterna> sasa84: tvojga soseda sm zmontiru
<sasa84> a ja?
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSIewKdlByA
<Pepelka> javor + pance test upload - YouTube
<sasa84> a si ga tud kej pozdravu? ;)
<Pepelka> »http://app.strava.com/activities/52118349«
<sterna> ne se
<sasa84> ccc sterna ;)
<sasa84> te bom po (nagi) riti
<sasa84> miha, ? :)
<miha> sasa84: ?
<sasa84> si se mel lepo v naših koncih? :)
<sasa84> sej bi te povabla na kofe...ma sm (bla) bolna
<miha> se mam lepo skor v tvojih koncih
<sasa84> ooo
<miha> :D
<miha> najlepš mi pa je, ko se peljem skozi Logatec
<miha> :$
<dz0ny> miha: v tistemu čalnku so pa taki komentarji da na rit padeš
<miha> a o nasi?
<sterna> miha: a ti je vsec napoleonov drevored
<miha> sterna: seveda.
<sterna> s kolesom je se bols
<sterna> ampak se mu na sreco da izognt
<sterna> nc, bbl
<dz0ny> mhm pri "you have to recompile telnet to be secure" sem nehal brat :)
<sterna> grem domol
<miha> dz0ny: jst sploh nism bral, dokler nisi ti omenil
<dz0ny> zgleda da majo xbmc nekje tud https://github.com/nasa/VADER
<Pepelka> nasa/VADER · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Contribute to VADER development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<dz0ny> awsome https://github.com/nasa/VADER/blob/master/scrollbar%20at%20top/source/helpImage.JPG
<Pepelka> VADER/scrollbar at top/source/helpImage.JPG at master · nasa/VADER · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Contribute to VADER development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<miha> sterna: http://www.finance.si/8339828/Bratuškova-in-Čufer-razmišljata-o-tožbi-zoper-Moody%26%23039%3Bs lol
<Pepelka> Čuferjevi morebitne tožbe zoper Moody's ne zanikajo - Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Debian 7.0 (wheezy) je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40120/#p40120
 * sasa84 požgečka mi
<sasa84> kje pa mihi? :)
<sasa84> nč...pol pa kofe za zdobersek
<zdobersek> sasa84: hvala!
<zdobersek> prnesem cokolado
<sterna> http://i.imgur.com/Hr1Zu0U.jpg
<alfi> pew pew
<alfi> jutri dela prost dan, pew pew!
<zdobersek> pew pew, kter praznik pa je?
<sasa84> zdobersek, alfi praznuje vnebovzetje :P
<sasa84> jao...!!! VNEBOHOD!
<sasa84> sorči :S
<zdobersek> a je razlika? :>
<alfi> ja, no ne glih moj cup_of_tea
<alfi> sam kaj se bos branil ce je placan dopust kao ;P
<sterna> vnebohod je un ruski rover k ni prsu do lune.
<sterna> grem mau u hribe, bbl
<sasa84> alfi, you lucky b*
<sasa84> :P
<alfi> haha
<alfi> tja, se bo treba preselit na svedsko a? ;)
<sasa84> mhm!
<sasa84> glih zadnč sm gledala mal...
<alfi> aha?
<sasa84> alfi, teb se res godi... pa še kšn dan frej, k ma kralj RD, pa k ma kraljica to in to, pa k ma bodoča kraljica to in to... :P
<alfi> hehe
<sasa84> sicer mamo mi res dan upora prot okupatorju...sam vseen :P
<alfi> http://www.kalender-365.se/helgdagar/2013.html
<Pepelka> Helgdagar 2013
<Pepelka> »Helgdagar 2013. Här hittar du alla Sveriges helgdagar under 2013, inklusive Helgdagar 2013 och flera andra av Sveriges helgdagar.«
<alfi> dela prosti dnevi na svedskem
<sasa84> damn, Å¡e na sv. lucijo ste frej :P
<alfi> Midsommar ftw.
<sasa84> takrat ma kralj kaj? :P
<alfi> http://tinyurl.com/cwp62a8
<Pepelka> Google Översätt
<sasa84> neeeej!
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Liven Up Your Ubuntu Desktop With ZonColor Themes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ATrw_WM-dIA/zoncolor-themes-for-ubuntu
<alfi> zomg, kaksen slab prevod :P
<sasa84> alfi, maš kšn jogi/kavč  frej? :P
<alfi> haha, ja mam en kavc, sam nasa macka grize :))
<sasa84> :o
<alfi> hudo teritorialna, itd
<sasa84> klet?
<alfi> haha, mamo klet tud ja :P
<sasa84> garaža? dvorišče? sam d nis kje orto na severu, k je še polet bl mraz :P
<alfi> hmm, ni bilo tak full mraz, sam -27 max
<sasa84> brrr
<alfi> pred prejnjo leto je blo -36/37 max
<sasa84> alfi, a šteje pod plus k državljanstvu, če znaš naštet vse člane abbe?
<alfi> je pa res da poleti temperature dosezejo +28
<alfi> haha, nevem, sam sem dobil drzavljanstvo po treh letih
<alfi> ni tako tesko za .eu "drzavljane"
<sasa84> vrjetn je najbl pomembna stvar jezik... sam baje majo kr dobr organiziran, če se hočeš naučit
<alfi> jap
<alfi> brezplacni tecaji za prisleke itd
<alfi> sicer pa se da komunicirat po anglesko
<sasa84> sej če grem ke gor... bi mogoče lohk dobila že skor politični azil... sej v sloveniji ti res že vsi po glav skačejo :P
<alfi> ;P
<alfi> moram rect da zgleda tam pr vas kar "crno" vse skup
<sasa84> alfi, moj predlog: postrgamo kar mamo in vsem častimo enosmerno v nevem kere rovte in naj bodo tam...
<alfi> :P
<dz0ny> .vreme rakek
<dz0ny> .vreme cerknica
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 21°C, Dež:0%, Možnost toče:0% @08.05.2013 14:30 CEST
<dz0ny> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 21°C, Dež:0%, Možnost toče:0% @08.05.2013 14:30 CEST
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 17.3°C, Dež:25%, Možnost toče:0% @08.05.2013 14:30 CEST
<breza> 6000 Koper, Slovenia: 21.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Koper__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/HRXX0024_f.html
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> a je res dež padal?
<CrazyLemon> je ja.. okrog dveh :)
<dz0ny> to pobira z tiste animacije
<dz0ny> radarja
<CrazyLemon> sam kapitanija ni na 3.837m :)
<dz0ny> 3m pa je
<dz0ny> tako je arso vnesel :P
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 21°C, Dež:0%, Možnost toče:0% @08.05.2013 14:30 CEST
<breza> 1381 Rakek, Slovenia: 23.33°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Rakek__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0007_f.html
<dz0ny> .vreme javor
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22°C, Dež:0%, Možnost toče:0% @08.05.2013 14:30 CEST
<breza> 1261 Javor, Slovenia: 22.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Javor__CZ/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/EZXX0047_f.html
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> .vreme izola
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 17.3°C, Dež:0%, Možnost toče:0% @08.05.2013 14:30 CEST
<breza> 6310 Izola, Slovenia: 21.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Izola__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/HRXX0024_f.html
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<breza> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 19.4°C, Dež:0%, Možnost toče:0% @08.05.2013 14:30 CEST
<breza> Portorož, Slovenia: 21.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Portoroz__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0011_f.html
<CrazyLemon> no to pa bo
<dz0ny> pač išče najbližjo glede na kraj ki si ga vnesel
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 22.1°C, Dež:0%, Možnost toče:0% @08.05.2013 14:30 CEST
<breza> Celje, Slovenia: 22.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Celje__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0004_f.html
<dz0ny> .vreme los angeles
<breza> Los Angeles, CA, USA: 17.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Los_Angeles__CA/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA0638_f.html
<CrazyLemon> .vreme vrsic
<breza> ARSO: Rateče (864 m) (864m): 15.8°C, Dež:0%, Možnost toče:0% @08.05.2013 14:30 CEST
<breza> Vršič, Triglav National Park, 4280 Kranjska Gora, Slovenia: 22.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Vrsic__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0005_f.html
<dz0ny> .vreme pyongyang
<breza> Pyongyang, North Korea: 13.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Pyongyang__KP/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/KNXX0006_f.html
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: se nebi zanašal na yahoo ti mursko soboto da :)
<dz0ny> .vreme vrhnika
<breza> ARSO: Idrija (325m): 21.7°C, Dež:0%, Možnost toče:0% @08.05.2013 14:30 CEST
<breza> 1360 Vrhnika, Slovenia: Kraja ne najdem...
<dz0ny> .vreme žiri
<breza> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 20.4°C, Dež:0%, Možnost toče:0% @08.05.2013 14:30 CEST
<breza> 4226 Žiri, Slovenia: 21.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Ziri__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0001_f.html
<alfi> hmm
<alfi> .vreme Kramfors
<breza> Kramfors, Sweden: 12.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Kramfors__SE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SWXX0078_f.html
<alfi> hehe Sunrise/Sunset 04/21 :P
<sterna> a ni to prima
<sterna> z deklico gledas soncni vzhod in gres spat do vecera
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: 5.1 suround ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40121/#p40121
<kubanc> hellow folk! Vceri sm naletel na vdor, kjer je bila v .gif datoteka notri skrita php koda? a ve kdo kako se izogniti temu napadu? ali se da mogoce z .htaccess datoteko onemogociti .gif datoteke, ali je pac tako, da je lahko tudi  v .jpg, .ico, .png datotekah notri php koda?
<sterna> vdore se v splosnem prepreci tako da se nadgradi cms, skozi katerega ti vdirajo
<dz0ny> kubanc 1. izključiš php handler za določeno pot/datoteko/končnico, 2.  //cc sterna, 3. naxsi
<kubanc> dz0ny, tole je blo v daatoteki ll.gif http://pastebin.com/hPwe98ak
<Pepelka> iskorpitx hack code - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> čeh
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> celo multilingual je :D
<msev> a ste tukaj mogoče tudi mojstri za android?
<msev> imam par vprašanj
<CrazyLemon> miha je neki razvijal.. ampak ti kr vprašaj.. mogoče kdo ve
<CrazyLemon> +drug
<msev> pač sem poizkusil nek .apk inštalirat (pa sem imel označeno da lahko inštaliram gor aplikacije "from unknown sources")
<msev> in dam install ter mi napiše "App not installed" pa samo možnost za pritisnit "Done"
<msev> in mi noče inštalirat
<msev> zdaj me pa zanima kako bi lahko debug-al to inštalacijo
<msev> da bi mi dal malo več podatkov o tem kaj je šlo narobe
<CrazyLemon> jah.. prek adbja debugaj.. adb wireless al pa povežeš telefon z računalnikom
<CrazyLemon> in nato adb logcat zaženeš
<CrazyLemon> in poskusiš ponovno inštalirat apk
<CrazyLemon> in opazuješ izpis
<msev> aha
<msev> no kul
<msev> a to je kaka aplikacija za računalnik adb wireless
<msev> a kako
<CrazyLemon> adb wireless je za telefon..
<CrazyLemon> moraš pa met adb na računalniku tudi ja
<msev> kul
<msev> to bi znal kej pomagat
<CrazyLemon> https://developer.android.com/tools/help/adb.html
<Pepelka> Android Debug Bridge | Android Developers
<msev> a obstaja kakšen program da pretenta google play da določene aplikacije niso inkompatibilne
<CrazyLemon> zihr obstaja..vprašanje je kako ti bo taka aplikacija delovala :)
<msev> emm
<msev> a pol sem se mal zafrknu da sem kitajsko tablico kupil?
<msev> :)
<CrazyLemon> odvisno zakaj si jo kupu :D
<msev> emmm
<msev> Å¡e nekaj me zanima
<msev> tko nekaj šanse obstaja da če priključim prek miniusb-usb adapterja gor bluetooth usb dongle da bo delal bluetooth (ker nima notranjega modrega zoba)
<msev> CPU podpira bluetooth, 3g etc. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allwinner_A31s
<Pepelka> Allwinner A31s - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<msev> kje lahko pogledam če ima tablica naložene kake driverje za bluetooth?
<msev> in pa če jih nima bi mi kakšen android developer jih pomagal portat gor :P
<CrazyLemon> si prečekiral xda-developers?
<msev> jap nč ni gor :)
<CrazyLemon> good luck :>
<msev> heh
<msev> :)
<dz0ny> kot prvo rabiš adb
<dz0ny> potem poženeš adb shell
<dz0ny> lsmod
<dz0ny> to ti da seznam modulov
<dz0ny> kot drugo pogledaš kako je nastavljen kernel
<dz0ny> aka cat /proc/kernel/config.gz
<dz0ny> al pa sam config
<dz0ny> cat /proc/config al pa /proc/config.gz
<dz0ny> odvisno al maš 2.x al 3x jedro
<msev> 3.3 jedro je
<msev> se mi zdi..to piše v nastavitvah
<dz0ny> mhm
<msev> lahko ti prepišem iz nastavitev :)
<dz0ny> ne pomaga nič
<dz0ny> moraš v config pogledat
<dz0ny> al je usb host vključen
<dz0ny> ker framework pa maš
<dz0ny> pre ics al ics
<msev> 4.1.1
<dz0ny> z adb install lahko tudi namestiš
<msev> ok ta adt sem odpakiral
<msev> a moram inštalirat kj
<dz0ny> si po navodilih Å¡el?
<dz0ny> samo odkleni dev mode
<dz0ny> pod o tellefonu klikaš na delovna različica
<dz0ny> 7x pa se ti pokaže nov meni razvijalci
<dz0ny> tam vključiš adb na telefonu
<msev> ne za na linuxu
<msev> me zanima
<dz0ny> ja moraš tud na telefonu vključit
<msev> ok bom na tablici vkluču najprej brb
<dz0ny> :) vem da te za linux zanima, drugače nebi tu spraševal :P
<msev> ok USB debugging sem vključil
<msev> no sej lahko tut za windows vseen mi je ubistvu :)
<dz0ny> maj tam je še večji problem
<dz0ny> rabiš od proizvajalca gonilnike ponavadi
<msev> naštimal sem si USB debugging
<dz0ny> če si na ubuntu pa off you go
<msev> pod developer options v tablici
<dz0ny> mhm
<msev> je bil že "on" developer mode
<dz0ny> poženeš adb shell
<dz0ny> v terminalu pa dobiš bash
<msev> kitajci majo to že naštiman, pa rootana je tablica
<dz0ny> \encoding set utf-8 prosim
<msev> em
<msev> torej
<msev> a bi rabil adt odpakirat v /usr/local/bin
<msev> a je kul če mam v home mapi
<dz0ny> adb ne adt
<dz0ny> ne poženeš kjer hočeš
<msev> aha pol moram samo v tisto mapo kjer je adb
<dz0ny> mhm
<msev> in samo natipkam adb in to bo to
<dz0ny> adb shell
<msev> ok
<dz0ny> adb isntall imepaketa.apk je pa namestiev
<msev> ja ampak moram imet povezano tablico gor ane :D
<dz0ny> notri imaš še monitor app s katerim gledaš kaj se dogaja z napravo
<dz0ny> ja prek usb valda
<dz0ny> lahko daš pa tudi prek brežične povezave
<msev> ok
<dz0ny> samo moraš vključit adb over network potem
<msev> zgleda moram zadevo namestit
<msev> mi javla da  moram namestit
<dz0ny> namestit kaj?
<msev> adb
<msev> 53056255
<msev> woops
<dz0ny> hm ne samo libusb uporablja pa kolk tolk nov libc moraš met
<msev> jah ni hotel
<dz0ny> pač neki kar je bilo izdano v zadnjem letu
<dz0ny> msev
<msev> sem zdej naložil
<msev> :)
<dz0ny> če to ne gre maš še wlan opcijo
<msev> error: insufficient permissions for device
<dz0ny> v nastavitvah root acces
<dz0ny> daj adb in apps
<dz0ny> pa poglej če ti je superuser kak notification dal
<dz0ny> za odobrit root dostop
<msev> ne
<msev> nimam tega app-a
<msev> z enmu drugmu appom sem preveru če je rootana in je
<msev> ampak superuser app-a pa nima
<dz0ny> :) ja /sbin/su moraš met
<dz0ny> potem maš rootan :)
<dz0ny> a v /system lahko pišeš?
<dz0ny> pač z urejevalnikom datotek?
<msev> bom pogledal za sbin/su
<msev> sbin je empty
<dz0ny> bin?
<dz0ny> to pod system gledaš
<dz0ny> ne pod data
<dz0ny> namesti tole https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noshufou.android.su&hl=en
<Pepelka> Superuser - Android Apps on Google Play
<Pepelka> »Hook into your phone's power Grant and manage Superuser rights for your phone.This app requires that you already have root, or a custom recovery image to work.Note...«
<dz0ny> pa ti bo povedalo kaj točno maš
<dz0ny> sumim da nimaš roota
<msev> ok
<msev> sem pritisnil I
<msev> kar pomoje pomeni da ti napiše kaj imaš?
<msev> a je to res
<dz0ny> napisalo ti bo seznam appov z root dostopom
<dz0ny> pa verjetno da je potrebno posodobit su
<msev> Å¡el sem na binary updater
<msev> in pod checking installed version = legacyx
<msev> legacy*
<dz0ny> mhm posodobit
<dz0ny> bo treba
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon in ostali android uporabniki https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pommedeterresautee.twoborange3&hl=en
<Pepelka> Orange Backup ★ root - Android Apps on Google Play
<Pepelka> »<b>Easily backup your entire device to the cloud in one tap! Don't be caught without a full Nandroid backup!</b>==ROOTED DEVICE ONLY ==First application to let you...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny f.. that
<CrazyLemon> kdaj za vraga bo google to dodal v android
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<msev> zdj dela
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sem maš adb pull :)
<dz0ny> adb sync celo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny right..in cel sdk moraš prenašat za nekaj kar bi google lahk naredu že od 1.6 različice :)
<msev> kle pod Making sure new su works.... se je ustavil
<dz0ny> sam adb bin rabiš
<msev> upam da bo Å¡el naprej
<dz0ny> msev ni problem tud če ti ne gre
<dz0ny> samo v recovery greš pa tam ročno urediš
<msev> upam da jo nebom brickou
<dz0ny> mv new_su /sbin/su
<dz0ny> bricku je če kernel povoziš
<msev> xbin
<dz0ny> sam še vedno maš recovery
<dz0ny> oziroma tja
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> pa symlink nardiš
<msev> tole se nikamor ne premakne
<dz0ny> maš tastar superuser app še gor
<msev> pomoje da ne
<dz0ny> pa si ga sploh mel prej?
<msev> ne
<dz0ny> ja pol nisi imel roota :)
<msev> samo sem z eno aplikacijo root checker preveril
<msev> in je napisala da je rootana
<dz0ny> mja uno preveri samo če je v env ena sprejemljivka
<msev> pismo nvm če bo tole
<dz0ny> če imaš root bo zraven še app supersu(nov) al pa superuser (legacy)
<dz0ny> po tanovem je pa vse v cm že integrirano
<msev> čist nč te ne razumem :)
<dz0ny> ok zapri app
<msev> čaki
<msev> kr sam se je zaprl
<dz0ny> to ko so ti oglaševali da imaš ti root
<msev> in naredil ikono
<dz0ny> so ti malo lagali
<dz0ny> no poglej če ti sedaj napiše da maš zadnjo verzijo
<msev> ne Å¡e vedno je konzola odprta
<msev> in spodaj piše working
<dz0ny> ko si pognal tisti root checker ti je pokazalo tole https://lh5.ggpht.com/lajZW6rCFPn8N9PLpNOQmCtGmmC4vfhUPXq9DVTSQ5eCDNjQVW0zOBgm1T-pCcEAQoXh
<msev> ne
<msev> en drug root checker sem imel
<dz0ny> jp nimaš roota sploh
<msev> aha ok
<dz0ny> ja to ni checker
<msev> te kitajci eni
<dz0ny> to je ROOT
<dz0ny> pač tko kot na linuk desktopu dobiš vpišite geslo za ...
<msev> jp
<dz0ny> ti na android to pokaže
<msev> sj vem
<CrazyLemon> its like windows!
<CrazyLemon> ne kot linux :p
<dz0ny> a v recovery greš lahko?
<msev> sj vem
<msev> nvm kko grem v recovery :)
<dz0ny> hehe kaj že maš?
<dz0ny> tablico model pa etc
<msev> onda v818, nekj čist obskurnga
<dz0ny> ponavadi se tišči neko kombinacijo gumbov
<dz0ny> ali pa poženeš adb reboot recovery
<dz0ny> tam je shell odklenjen
<dz0ny> še vedno pa moraš priklopiti sistem za pisanje
<dz0ny> to je isto kot ubuntu recovery mode
<dz0ny> zdobersek l4d2?
<dz0ny> or sleep time?
<msev> med running procesi ni superuserja
<dz0ny> ja sej ga ne sme bit
<msev> a ga nej force stopam
<dz0ny> dej
<dz0ny> ker ti itak nič ni naredil
<msev> nekj je
<dz0ny> ja ikonco si dobil to je pa tudi vse :)
<msev> nevem
<msev> ker mi nekaj notri še piše
<zdobersek> dz0ny: mkay
<msev> aja nič ni še vedno legacy
<msev> :D
<zdobersek> dz0ny: pod tus skocim pa rebootam, ~12min
<msev> bom poizkusil Å¡e enkrat
<msev> z update-om
<dz0ny> hm probi Å¡e to
<dz0ny> poženi en root app
<msev> ratal mu je
<msev> 3.1.1
<msev> verzija naložena gor
<dz0ny> no zdej maš proper root
<msev> awesome
<dz0ny> če poženeš adb shell te bo vprašalo za dovoljenje
<msev> zj ga lahko force stopam ane
<msev> ker  mi noče vn iz konzole njegove
<msev> okej
<msev> še vedno mi vrže isti error v konzoli
<dz0ny> zdej moraš ugotovit kako prit v recovery
<msev> adb lahko zaženem
<msev> shell pa ne
<dz0ny> ok kaj pa tole adb pull /proc/config.gz
<msev> insufficient permissions
<dz0ny> jp nč ne bo
<dz0ny> ugotovit kako se pride v recovery
<dz0ny> pa ročno su namestit
<msev> ja a ga ni namestil
<msev> čudn
<msev> mogoče če restartam
<dz0ny> ne, če ti ne pokaže tistega dovoljenja potem ne
<dz0ny> aja pa pod razvijalci si nastavil
<dz0ny> root dostop za apps in adb?
<msev> ne piše mi tega
<dz0ny> mhm no root then
<dz0ny> druga zadeva
<dz0ny> zraven maš tud app monitor
<dz0ny> to poženi
<msev> tut ne piše
<dz0ny> dobiš log sistema pa mogoče bo napisalo zakaj se ti tisti app noče namestit
<msev> kje naj bi bil ta app monitor
<dz0ny> pod tools
<dz0ny> javo rabiš se mi zdi
<msev> a na računalniku a na tabličnmu
<dz0ny> v zipu kejr si dobil adb
<dz0ny> :)
<msev> aha
<dz0ny> kjer*
<msev> :(
<msev> nč pametnga ne najdem
<dz0ny> maš team viver
<dz0ny> teamviewer*
<msev> si bom naložil pa boš prevzel :)
<msev> ok
<msev> a ti dam na privatno un ID pa pass
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dnDeo0yhIws
<Pepelka> Miyoko Shida Rigolo - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa impressive
<dz0ny> Å¡e kdo l4d2?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: invite meh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: join
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah
<dz0ny> zdobersek: on ne bo ga je preveč strah :)
<dz0ny> da mu nebo APU zgoru :)
<CrazyLemon> i'm afraid of zombies
<zdobersek> boo hoo
<dz0ny> zombies will eat your APU
<tinkster> Dober vecer (lahko noc?) :}
<CrazyLemon> tinkster depends..are you leaving or just got here :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<tinkster> Heh
<tinkster> I just got here
<tinkster> But others might be off to bed
<dz0ny> zdobersek: gg
<zdobersek> dz0ny: gg
<dz0ny> recimo da sem na koncu zahinavu :)
<zdobersek> recimo :>
<dz0ny> sam nisem imel name unga tipa it rešvat ff
<dz0ny> ln
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch for Phones To Be Usable ‘By End Of May’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ug0KX7kvEHI/ubuntu-touch-for-phones-to-be-usable-by-end-of-may
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-09
<miha> jutro
<zdobersek> ditto that
<zdobersek> .vreme celje
<zdobersek> breza: pull yourself together bot!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: [13.04] Namizje večje od ekrana  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40122/#p40122
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<miha> ni celja :D
<zdobersek> jeba.
<miha> .vreme idrija
<miha> nč ne bo :D
<miha> so ga banal iz servisa
<zdobersek> .vreme Ljubljana
<zdobersek> ne.
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 16.4°C, Dež:0%, Možnost toče:0% @09.05.2013 9:00 CEST
<breza> Celje, Slovenia: 13.33°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Celje__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0004_f.html
<dz0ny> opendata.si včasih malo crashne :(
<dz0ny> sasa84: hai
<sasa84> o đonko ;)
<dz0ny> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> ooo
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 16°C, Dež:0%, Možnost toče:0% @09.05.2013 9:00 CEST
<breza> 1381 Rakek, Slovenia: 13.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Rakek__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0007_f.html
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 10.8°C, Dež:0%, Možnost toče:0% @09.05.2013 9:00 CEST
<breza> 1386 Babno Polje, Slovenia: 15.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Babno_Polje__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0010_f.html
<sasa84> huh
<zdobersek> CIAO sasa84
<zdobersek> ca va?
<miha> .vreme cerkno
<miha> dz0ny: ne dela
<breza> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 13.5°C, Dež:0%, Možnost toče:0% @09.05.2013 9:00 CEST
<breza> 5282 Cerkno, Slovenia: Kraja ne najdem...
<dz0ny> miha takes time :) look at https://github.com/zejn/arsoapi/blob/master/arsoapi/models.py
<Pepelka> arsoapi/arsoapi/models.py at master · zejn/arsoapi · GitHub
<Pepelka> »arsoapi - ARSO API«
<miha> dz0ny: i dont do py and i have no time :D
 * miha navdušen, da typo3 izpisuje mojo kodo (no cache)... se bom pretvarju, da so to "strani ":D
<dz0ny> miha: procesira radar gif ki ga izda ARSO, tud ni nikjer cached :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://www.goodfood.com.au/good-food/food-news/tedxsydney-film-hooks-viewers-at-first-taste-20130507-2j5de.html :)
<Pepelka> Good Food - TEDxSydney film hooks viewers at First Taste
<Pepelka> »It was the video that captured those moments we've all encountered.«
 * CrazyLemon prebral film hookers :/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: očala :)
<CrazyLemon> check!
<CrazyLemon> flash videe mi zadnje čase niso in sync
<CrazyLemon> videi*
<dz0ny> hm pulseaudio restart
<dz0ny> pa flash tud kaj muti ja
<zdobersek> APU can't keep up with the speed of sound
<dz0ny> hahaha
<dz0ny> hm kako eth0 spravim v lokalni bridge z wlan0
<dz0ny> vem da prek network interfaces, samo moram to naredit dinamično
<dz0ny> kadar se mi zahoče
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico
<sasa84> ej dz0ny, uni dve punčki, ena k je olivo, druga jogurt...top shit ej :)))
<msev> .vreme kranj
<sasa84> .vreme Å¡marje
<breza> ARSO: Let. J. Pučnika Lj. (364m): 17.6°C, Dež:0%, Možnost toče:0% @09.05.2013 9:30 CEST
<breza> 4000 Kranj, Slovenia: 16.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Kranj__SI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0001_f.html
<breza> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 19.5°C, Dež:0%, Možnost toče:0% @09.05.2013 9:30 CEST
<breza> 6274 Å marje, Slovenia: Kraja ne najdem...
<sasa84> itak, al zmer govorim da CrazyLemon žvi v nekih rovtah :\
<CrazyLemon> šmarje 6274 ne najde... najde pa pošto :D
 * dz0ny ko je bil majhen ni maral pice > wierdo
<sasa84> dz0ny, ccc
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL...sej to ja :D
<miha> dz0ny: prvič ko sm pico jedu, mi ni bla všeč, pa jo več kot pol pustil. naslednjič (vsaj leto kasneje) je bla pa super.  :D
<sterna> k ne ve a je šmarje sap al šmarje pri jelšah
<sterna> miha: a to ista pica
<sterna> mislm una polovica k si jo pustil_
<sterna> ?
<msev> hahahah
<miha> sterna: ne, tisto so starši pojedl (verjetno z veseljem)
<CrazyLemon> sterna če ne ve zakaj je bila prava pošta :)
<sterna> CrazyLemon: udba.
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG1_393MvaQ
<Pepelka> YO MAMA BATTLE (of Compliments) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This Mother's Day, let's not insult each others' mamas. Coming soon to iTunes! LYRICS BELOW! Written & Directed by: Rhett & Link Co-written by NSP http://www...«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in Å¡marje bo na tvju.. jutri enkrat..in v soboto :D
<CrazyLemon> oh kje.. Å¡e danes bo
<CrazyLemon> TS0 / 1.ETAPA – 1ST LEG
<CrazyLemon> Postojna – Šmarje pri Kopru / 102,2 km
<CrazyLemon> TS1 / 2.ETAPA – 2RD LEG
<CrazyLemon> Šmarje pri Kopru – Lokavec / 149,7 km
<CrazyLemon> Å¡marje is famous :D
<sasa84> oooo CrazyLemon
<sasa84> a boš zraven? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah kje.. js bom takrat že spal preden oni pridejo v šmarje :p
<sasa84> že al še CrazyLemon ? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ob 8ih zvečer štartajo iz postojne okrog 22.30 bodo v šmarjah..tko da že :)
<sasa84> ti pa ne odš spat ob  takih urah :P
<sasa84> hodš*
<CrazyLemon> amm..mal sem preveč optimističen.. niso na dos-u tko hitri..recimo da po 23.00 bodo v šmarjah.. :D
<sasa84> ja no, kok se lohk 11 P.M. kosa z mladostjo CrazyLemon ? :>
<sterna> CrazyLemon: a to je ksna kolesarska
<dz0ny> .vreme Å¡marje
<breza> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 20°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @09.05.2013 10:00 CEST
<breza> Comune di Isola: 21.43°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:40:49, Sončni zahod: 20:22:14
<dz0ny> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 17.3°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @09.05.2013 10:00 CEST
<breza> Rakek: 20.80°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:37:32, Sončni zahod: 20:20:43
<dz0ny> sasa84: potrjuješ da je 20 stopinj :)?
<CrazyLemon> sterna jp..nisi še slišal za DOS aka Dirka okoli Slovenije?
<sterna> ne
<sterna> nism fan kolesarskih dirk
<CrazyLemon> sej to ne rabiš bit fan..ker itak lahk rezultate spremljaš sam na internetu.. ampak je pa edina taka dirka v sloveniji - ultramaratonska :)
<miha> sterna: http://www.finance.si/8339839/Public-enemy-Vlada-Alenke-Bratu%C5%A1ek-%C5%BEivi-na-luni
<Pepelka> Public enemy: Vlada Alenke Bratušek živi na luni - Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Support for Ubuntu 10.04 & 11.10 Officially Ends Today  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_Lrka80QHl0/ubuntu-10-04-11-10-reach-end-of-life
<sterna> fous so ji
<miha> sterna: vedno me presenečaš, kak fanatičn sledilec si :D
<miha> zokiboy
<sterna> moja vera je mocnejsa od tvoje.
<miha> :D
<sterna> ti sam ne preneses da je kdo uspesnejsi od tebe :)
<miha> ne maram rdečkarjev.
<sterna> pa so buls k tabejli
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 20.3°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @09.05.2013 11:30 CEST
<breza> Rakek: 21.70°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:37:32, Sončni zahod: 20:20:43
<sasa84> dz0ny, možno je ja :)
<CrazyLemon> enaa ima brezplačno dostavo če koga zanima
<sterna> ce bi kej pametnga prodajal bi blo to kul
<CrazyLemon> sej majo tudi knjige če rabiš neki pametnega :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..brezplačna dostava s kodo MAJ13 :)
<dz0ny> naah na zalogi matično so mi dostavljal 13dni
<CrazyLemon> js še nisem mel težav z njimi
<sasa84> .whois LorD_DDooM
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> o lordi :D
<LorD_DDooM> Heelo there
<sasa84> .vreme zgornji kašelj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22.1°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @09.05.2013 12:00 CEST
<breza> Sostro: 22.90°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:35:43, Sončni zahod: 20:20:18
<sasa84> lordi ^^
<sterna> hm
<sterna> jsm v spodnjem kaslju doma
<sterna> tko da mi to nc ne pomaga
<dejko72> pozdravljeni vsi !!  ubuntu me opozarja na novo različico z " nadgradnja".  zdej pa ne upam stisnit tega gumba, ker ne vem al mi bojo ostal vsi podatki in al bom moral spet disk razparcelirat in vse e zadeve.
<sterna> ne bo ti treba, ampak vseeno raje malo pocakaj :)
<sterna> to se pozene popoldan, ko mas cas morebitne tezave resevat
<sterna> to samo nadgradi vse programe
<dz0ny> + petki
<dejko72> hvala :)   ne ne mislim da hoče na 13. dat
<dejko72> mam pa še eno drugo težavo. ko stisnem dom pregledne plošče mi kar za minuto al pa tolk da moram resetirat zmrzne comp
<dejko72> kadar pa dela pa zlo počasi začne prikazovati programe
 * dz0ny se popraska po glavi, the hell is pregledna plošča
<dejko72> un gumb gor k ma ubuntujev znak
<dz0ny> verjetno manj zmogljiv računalnik
<dz0ny> unity(pregledna plošča) je kar zahtevna do sistema
<dz0ny> kakšno grafično kartico pa imaš?
<dejko72> uff čak morm pogledat
<dejko72> geeforce go 6600
<CrazyLemon> pregledna plošča - Dash
<dz0ny> hm should work
<dz0ny> imaš nvidia grafične gonilnike
<dejko72> možn da je res grafična neki zjebana
<dejko72> ker mi tud dvd noče prikazovat
<dz0ny> ffs CrazyLemon programski viri > dodatni programi > programi in posodobitve
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ffs wat
<dz0ny> poimenovanje urejevalnika skladišč
<dz0ny> + namestilnika programov
<dz0ny> dejte se že odločit kaj bo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne bi vedel o čem govoriš :)
<zdobersek> evasive maneuver!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/software-properties/+pots/software-properties/sl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=programi+in+posodobitve
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “software-properties” : “software-properties” source package : Translations : Raring (13.04) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to je en niz ja..kateri te Å¡e moti
<dz0ny> ta ker se vsako verzijo spremeni
<dz0ny> v precise so bila programska središča
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah..si pomislu da se tudi original niz spremeni? :)
<dz0ny> ja zadnji dve verziji je isti
<dz0ny> 12.04 12.10 in 13.04
<dz0ny> funkcijo ima enako prav tako UI/UX
<CrazyLemon> čaki mal..programsko središče je  ubuntu software center
<CrazyLemon> tebe pa motijo programski viri ?
<dz0ny> lapsus
<dz0ny> programski viri so bili v precise
<dz0ny> potem programski viri in dodatni programi
<dz0ny> zdej je pa programi in posodobitve
<dz0ny> upam da uživaš ko je treba slike pa manual popravit
<CrazyLemon> no sej ti pravim..če jih canonical spremeni se tudi v slovenščini spremenijo :)
<dz0ny> ok, still makes no sense
<dz0ny> ne bom več drezal
<CrazyLemon> its canonical..lots of thing doesnt make sense :)
<CrazyLemon> dont*
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 23.6°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @09.05.2013 13:00 CEST
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 22.14°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:32:29, Sončni zahod: 20:18:10
<sterna> .vreme iss
<dz0ny> sterna: planiraš space walk?
<zdobersek> .vreme Mars
<breza> Marsweg, 8423 Lind bei Sankt Veit am Vogau, Austria: 16.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Mars__DE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GMXX6233_f.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Html datoteke brez Firefox ikone  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40123/#p40123
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLsg_Lk819s
<Pepelka> Besame Mucho Cesaria Evora - YouTube
<Pepelka> »een kus , ik blijf van je houden xx«
<sasa84> kofe bi rabla... zdobersek, kofi badi, ar ju hir?
<zdobersek> sasa84: nah, making coffee
<sasa84> <3
<yang> sasa prides na drugo godbo?
<sasa84> ej ne vem...ti greš?
<yang> ja
<yang> ena karta je letos za vse koncerte
<sasa84> vem ja... nevem kok ur bo vse skp
<yang> 29 ur , 29. leto
<dz0ny> http://theonion.github.io/fartscroll.js/
<Pepelka> fartscroll.js by theonion
 * CrazyLemon farts without scrolling
<miha> sterna: http://kombinatke.si/2013/05/09/prosnja-%E2%80%93-festival-vsi-v-en-glas/ boš vsaj ti socialno čuteč?
<Pepelka> Kombinat » Aktualno! » Prošnja – festival Vsi v en glas
<zdobersek> na MOL se niso pisale?
<sterna> miha: sm jim ze dal
<miha> sterna: priden!
<sterna> ampak jsm tut engelsu nakazu
<miha> engelsu? a ni mrtev?
<sterna> ma unmu
<sterna> bivsa racija
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq_zK5UnCjw
<sterna> temule
<Pepelka> Demeter - Lada - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Video komada Lada, s cdja izdanega pred kraktim. Ex-Racija (Zbašnik, Engels)«
<sterna> pac folk k ne dobiva proracuna
<sterna> pa ma vseen dobro muziko
<miha> pa kako da ne dobijo nč, če so pravi na oblasti?
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8339884/Bratu%C5%A1kova-krizni-davek-umaknila-DDV-bo-pa-dvignila
<Pepelka> (v živo) Uradno: Bratuškova in Čufer dvigata DDV - Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<sterna> pravi na oblasti?
<sterna> to je kr funny, anarhistu rect da so pravi na oblasti
<sterna> no, vazn da ni vec fasistov
<miha> ja kombinatke so rdeče kot vlada alenčice
<miha> pa nč denarja?
<sterna> vlada alencice ni rdeca
<sterna> kombinatke pa tut ne.
<sterna> sam so na razlicne nacine ne-rdece
<sterna> alencica je rumena, kombinatke pa skrlatne
<miha> sterna: ni rumena. !g sds modro nebo rumeno sonce
<Pepelka> Janša: Glas za SDS je glas za normalno Slovenijo - Planet Siol.net http://www.siol.net/novice/volitve_2011/novice/2011/11/jansa_sds_glas_za_normalno_slovenijo.aspx
<sterna> je rumena
<sterna> brez skrbi, dobr vem kaksne barve je
<miha> ne verjamem
<sterna> tut jankovic je rumen
<sterna> ni na noben nacin rdec
<sterna> ma sicer rdec pobarvano kampanjo k se to splaca v tej drzavi
<sterna> ampak to ma itak tut sds
<sterna> 10+100 haha
<miha> kr smej se ja :)
<sterna> ja sej se loh smejim
<sterna> jansevi protikrizni ukrepi so zgledal tko da je hitr zaposlil razsirjeno tabelo druzino v drzavne sluzbe
<sterna> popolnoma nic drugega se ni zgodil
<sterna> aja no mal je davke dvignu
<sterna> ampak samo men, raji nc
<miha> ne razumem, kak si lahk hkrati rdečkar in zlobni kapitalist. aja, slovenec si :D
<sterna> loh ti razlozim
<miha> kdaj kaka delavka reče, da si "tako dober človek"? pol pa hitr v politiko
<sterna> rdeca pomen levico, to je druzbeno naprednejso strujo
<miha> so pa čist zavozl s tem ddv. kako naj računam 22% od cene? lahk bi vsaj okroglo, npr 25%
<sterna> misls tok k je v skandinaviji?
<sterna> mi smo druga svica, ne druga svedska.
<miha> kolk je pa v Å¡vici?
<miha> !g switzerland vat
<Pepelka> Switzerland VAT - TMF Group http://www.tmf-vat.com/vat/switzerland-vat.html
<sterna> ka pa vem, svica je balkan
<sterna> ne more met visocga ddvja
<miha> seveda ne morš met, ker smo tradicionalno navajeni na šoping v tujini.
<miha> Å¡vicarji so tud :D
<miha> al pa se zdj navajajo
<miha> skandivanci so pridni, sam alkohol grejo v baltik iskat
<sterna> mhm
<miha> sicer pa razlog zakaj zoki rad zvišuje DDV, on ma vse na firme, brez DDV :D
<sterna> js ne pijem tko da me to niti ne matra
<sterna> js mam tut vse na firme brez ddv, ampak jebiga
<sterna> ce se mors odloct med se vec obvezncami pa dvigom ddv
<sterna> mors pac dvignt ddv
<miha> ma
<sterna> racuni so ze prsli, drzava pa ne more zamujat s placili
<sterna> k ji noben ne da minusa
<sterna> bl me skrbijo druge stvari
<miha> pravilno bi blo vsaj enako znižat porabo kot zvišat davk
<sterna> recmo to da sploh ne vejo kaj delajo, pa to da nc naujo nardil
<miha> porabo je janša znižal za 5%, bratuškova je takrat jokala. zdj bo obdržala, kar je že janša kriv, pa zvišala ddv za 10%
<sterna> ker bojo jutr ugotovil da ne bodo dvignl ddvja ampak bodo rajs uvedl dodatn davk na moc motorja
<sterna> ja, to je kr kul socialisticn ukrep
<sterna> po dekretu ljudske oblasti se vsem znizajo dohodki za 5%
<miha> naj še za 5% zniža porabo
<sterna> done!
<sterna> ja sej bi loh
<sterna> sam se ne zna podpisat na dekret
<sterna> k ne ve a je mag. pred imenom
<sterna> al za njim
<miha> sicer pa, prvo bi morali državnim uslužbencem prepovedat stavko. če stavkajo, se jih odpusti. pri trenutni stopnji brezposelnosti bi kader takoj  nadomestili
<miha> pol pa odpovedat vsa pogajanja
<sterna> ne bi ga
<sterna> k drzavni usluzbenci niso nekvalificirana delovna sila
<sterna> prvo bi morali zakonodajo spremenit
<miha> saj je polno diplomantov brezposelnih
<miha> pač stari grejo na zavod, mladi dobijo priložnost
<sterna> hm?
<miha> ja?
<sterna> kaj majo pa diplomanti s kvalifikacijami? :)
<miha> formalni pogoji so.
<sterna> ne, ne razumes
<sterna> formalni pogoji so krneki
<sterna> kao zato da je fair
<sterna> znat morajo delat
<sterna> zato da bom js loh doregistriral dejavnosti
<sterna> mora znat una za salterjem poiskat na obrazcu okvircek za njen kolek nalimat
<sterna> in ce ne zna se dela zguba
<sterna> tko da
<miha> :D
<sterna> najprej zakon spremenit
<sterna> da ne rabs nobenih obrazcov sploh
<sterna> pol loh odpustis vse k obrazce shiftajo
<sterna> sm pa ke ksnga k res obvlada svoj posel spremenis v inspektorja pa mu das placo glede na to kolk je ucinkovit
<sterna> torej kolk manj je nepravilnosti zarad njegovega dela
<sterna> ne kolk kazni napise, to ne sme vplivat na nic
<sterna> inspektor mora bit tam zato da resuje probleme firmam, ne da se norca dela iz njih
<sterna> no in pol
<sterna> po ene 20 iteracijah
<sterna> znizas davke k mas itak ful presezka
<miha> sterna: torej praviš, da si neoliberalc?
<sterna> liberalni ultraanarholevičarski skrajnež
<sterna> z višnjo.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyH2vwBNfJM
<Pepelka> The Lineup - Through the Lineup Glass ft. BriTANick - YouTube
<Pepelka> »For exclusive content, LIKE us on Facebook: http://on.fb.me/MfBtki SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: http://bit.ly/LlHUTM Follow us on TWITTER @AboveAverag...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: Ubuntu in Gnome fallback  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40124/#p40124
<zdobersek> http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/9/4314876/microsoft-asia-windows-8-videos-swap-watermelons-for-features?utm_source=feedly
<Pepelka> Microsoft's crazy Windows 8 video campaign swaps watermelons for features | The Verge
<Pepelka> »We don't always see what Microsoft's marketing teams are cooking up around the world, but whoever filmed these insane, absurdist Asian promo videos deserves a raise. It's possible that the trio of...«
<CrazyLemon> Danec Anders Tersgaard za 5 km s trase, po opozorilu vodstva dirka se je obrnil v pravo smer.
<CrazyLemon> nič čudnega..sploh ni nobenih znakov
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Å¡e nisi Å¡ou spat? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lih čekiram kje so :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e niso na Å¡marjah
<sterna> jsm se pa kr neki zgubu po poti iz sluzbe
<CrazyLemon> http://race.blackblox.si/
<Pepelka> Blackblox - DOS 2013
<Pepelka> »BlackBlox & DOS 2013«
<sasa84> a bodo kmal pr teb CrazyLemon ? :P
<sasa84> sprašujem zto, d vem kdaj boš šou spat :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope.. ker nisem iz Å¡marij :)
<CrazyLemon> sm pa par ur nazaj prevozil del trase :)
<sasa84> ^^
<CrazyLemon> sam ena ženska dirka :)
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/53314125
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Z-TooTiredForOrle-Domov near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<sterna> sm mal falil en odcep po poti domov
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vreme?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek odlično.. mogoče malo prevroče :)
<CrazyLemon> 27° je bilo ko sm js štartal :)
<zdobersek> obrazdlan!
<zdobersek> trenutno ...
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 19.4°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @09.05.2013 22:30 CEST
<breza> Koper: 17.74°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:40:38, Sončni zahod: 20:22:20
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<breza> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 16.6°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @09.05.2013 22:30 CEST
<breza> Portoroz: 18.32°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:41:19, Sončni zahod: 20:22:47
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da je 20+ trenutno :)
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 14.9°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @09.05.2013 22:30 CEST
<breza> Rakek: 15.43°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:37:32, Sončni zahod: 20:20:43
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 10.4°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @09.05.2013 22:30 CEST
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 14.91°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:37:04, Sončni zahod: 20:19:20
<sasa84> kuuul, v babnem ne zmrzuje!!!
<CrazyLemon> http://steamdb.info/app/220/#section_history
<Pepelka> Half-Life 2 · AppID: 220 · Steam Database
<Pepelka> »Steam Database record for Half-Life 2 (AppID: 220)«
<CrazyLemon> zdj prva dva uživata v spustu.. ~63km/h :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] The Samsung U1000 Ubuntu Phone Isn’t Real  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/N3ZT3O5CX6c/the-samsung-u1000-ubuntu-phone-isnt-real
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-10
<miha> jutro
<dz0ny> jutro
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hl2  je available
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sem videl tvoj link ja
<dhbiker> wut ?
 * dhbiker rushes on steam
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2121925763/marko-b-telling-his-ultra-cycling-story-dont-give
<Pepelka> Marko B. telling his ultra-cycling story: "Don't Give Up!" by Marko Baloh — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »Marko B. has written an autobiography about trying to win the World's hardest race #RAAM. He wants to translate&publish it in English.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: APU blurp :>
<dz0ny> ne vem ali so vsi APU-ji tolk fracking nestabilni al samo tvoj
<dz0ny> ah update time
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> 11:00
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon joined the chat room.
<dz0ny> al je bilo kaj drugega?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si bil ob 10:46 gor? :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ali tvoja sucky alice prepozna net splite? :)
<dz0ny> am ne > irrelevant information :) pardonish
<CrazyLemon> Slovenija je prva v Evropi
<CrazyLemon> in what? :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo bo uganu dobi voice!! :))
<CrazyLemon> kdor*
<sterna> a nismo na svetu
<sterna> itak pa
<dz0ny> v uživanju kave?
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zqOYBabXmA
<Pepelka> The Newsroom - Opening Scene (Wow!) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The opening scene to the Pilot Episode of The Newsroom. Airs Sundays at 10pm on HBO.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/priloge/kolumne/tino_mamic/2013/05/slovenija_je_prva_v_evropi.aspx
<Pepelka> Slovenija je prva v Evropi - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Slovenija je najbolj skorumpirana država na vsej evropski celini. Novica, zaradi katere bi morale leteti glave nekaterih najpomembnejših veljakov v državi, je bila pri nas razmeroma obrobna.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: old
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako old če je danes človek objavu svojo kolumno
<dz0ny> sterna: so skenslal show, je bil preveč "političen"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article115940880/In-diesen-Laendern-sind-Manager-besonders-korrupt.html
<Pepelka> Ranking : In diesen Ländern sind Manager besonders korrupt - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - DIE WELT
<Pepelka> »Schmiergeld, Bestechung, Einladungen: Korruption ist in europäischen Unternehmen gängige Praxis, wie eine Studie von Ernst & Young zeigt. Auch in Deutschland liegt immer noch vieles im Argen.«
<sterna> dz0ny: i know ampak to je ze airal
<sterna> pa ful je powerful speech
<CrazyLemon> ja..dej mi drugic link v japonscini
<sterna> a ne znas nemsko?
<sterna> kasn primorc pa si.
<CrazyLemon> čuden..obviously
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: challenge?
<dz0ny> also zate k znaš samo slovensky https://twitter.com/nmusar/status/331766878915674113
<Pepelka> Twitter / nmusar: @pengovsky @mlinz @MarkoKovic ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Half-Life 2 Games Available For Linux (Steam)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/A1DihN2Y46o/half-life-2-games-available-for-linux.html
<CrazyLemon> HTC Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> Obveščamo vas, da bo HTC ONE na voljo pri vseh operaterjih v tednu od 20.5 do 24.5.
<CrazyLemon> nič čudnega da htc propada :)
<dz0ny> kaj maž že s2 al še kupuješ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh.. ženska s katero sem se zmenu po dopustu še ni poklicala..
<CrazyLemon> tko da od tega ne bo nič
<CrazyLemon> bratranc je neki prašal koliko bi dal za njegovega s3... pa čakam na njegov odgovor
<CrazyLemon> od ponedeljka pa začnem spet z iskanjem telefona :)
<CrazyLemon> s/dopustu/praznikih
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/C6Xi
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 12:19:18 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/durs.png
<dz0ny> ql
<dz0ny> litecoin here I come
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol VÅ  za Informatiko bo tudi V Postojni
<dz0ny> vem da boš ti že mim samo lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mja...nekaj let pol bodo pa zaprli ..kot v sežani :)
<dz0ny> dejansko ne vem v čem je fora, ne vem če lahko ti primerjaš en program v postojni z tistim v lj
<dz0ny> me se zdi da se učni načrt izvaja mogoče 60%
<dz0ny> al pa Å¡e manj
<CrazyLemon> amm.. učni načrt je enak
<CrazyLemon> sam manjša skupina ima svoje prednosti in slabosti
<CrazyLemon> slabost je predvsem to da to profesor pozna :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: govorim o realizaciji učenga načrta...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny realizira se to kar se v lj :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, sm brala ja :P
<sasa84> ke bom šla jst, k tole končam :P
<miha__> http://cerkno.si/napovednik/dogodek/18/18-Jazz-Cerkno-2013-mednarodni-festival
<Pepelka> Občina Cerkno: 18. Jazz Cerkno 2013, mednarodni festival
<Pepelka> »23. maj 2013 - 25. maj 2013«
<miha__> dan sasa84
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: wat http://www.mobitel.si/telefoni-in-naprave/aparati.aspx?aid=2128
<Pepelka> Samsung Galaxy Express - Mobitel.si
<Pepelka> »Novi mobilnik s podporo za LTE-omrežja, Dual-Core procesorjem, sAMOLED+ zaslonom z diagonalo 11,4 cm (4,5'); do 8 GB notranjega pomnilnika; podpora za NFC; 5 MP...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wat wat
<dz0ny> se mi je malce zahotelo pol pa vidim 400€
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<miha__> !g what what
<Pepelka> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
<sasa84> oj miha__
<sasa84> a si kej priden?
<miha__> srednje
<sasa84> me vabiš na jazz cerkno? :P
<sasa84> ej, kaj delaš v nedelo? :P
<miha__> sasa84: prideš? :)
<CrazyLemon> miha__ odgovori "i'm doing you"!!
<sasa84> aja... dz0ny, miha__ ..v nedelo ob 7h zvečer pridta na ponovitev predstave :P
<miha__> kam?
<sasa84> rakek hani bani
<sterna> ob sedmih?
<sterna> zvecer?
<sasa84> mhm
<sterna> to bo tema
<sterna> a mas za prespat
<sasa84> sterna, če žena pusti... :P
<sterna> sej zravn pride.
<sasa84> lohk pa v sobi od mojga soseda spiš (pr njih doma) :D
<sterna> ja sej nism impliciru da bi spal v tvoji pojstli al pa kej tacga
<sasa84> še žena? kul :P
<sterna> i'm not that kind of girl
<CrazyLemon> http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/last-place-i-wanted-see-windows-error-message-las-vegas-hotel-elevator-20th-floor
<sasa84> but i am :$
<Pepelka> Last place you want to see a Windows error message: Las Vegas hotel elevator, 20th floor
<Pepelka> »Yup, Windows XP happens in Vegas«
<sterna> ja lepo
<sterna> upam, da se mate fino :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Get The Systray Whitelist Back In Ubuntu 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/xPLUESyoN6g/how-to-get-systray-whitelist-back-in.html
<sasa84> sterna, pa itak :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon zlo rad sodeluje
<sterna> no sej moje dekle tudi rado sodeluje
<sterna> a si vidla filmck
<sterna> s tvojim sosedom
<sasa84> sem sem :P
<sasa84> un spredi je bil verjetno sosed :)
<sasa84> una bejba pa žena (predvidevam)
<sterna> ja js upam da ni lih obratno :)
<sasa84> lol :D
<sasa84> mislm, sj nek umes se tud menjate :D
<sasa84> luštni ste, prešvicani, gonte na polno... :>
<sterna> ja ful dobr threesome
<sterna> bi ful prvoscu roku da bi bil foursome
<sterna> sam ne poznam nobene druge nore babe
<sterna> kb tok gonila u hrib
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 20.6°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 12:30 CEST
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 21.49°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:35:47, Sončni zahod: 20:20:34
<sterna> tle bo hmal toca
<sterna> je cist crno ratal
<dz0ny> care to test? lahko tud privat botu moriš
<sterna> .vreme šiška
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23.2°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:00 CEST
<sterna> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23.2°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:00 CEST
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 21.67°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:34:44, Sončni zahod: 20:21:56
<sterna> aha
<sterna> .vreme brezovica
<breza> ARSO: Novo mesto (220m): 22.2°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:00 CEST
<breza> Smarjeske Toplice: 24.88°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:32:23, Sončni zahod: 20:18:27
<sterna> .vreme notranje gorice
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23.2°C, Dež: 75%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:00 CEST
<breza> Vnanje Gorice: 21.48°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:35:23, Sončni zahod: 20:22:10
<sterna> .vreme črna vas
<sterna> .vreme podpeč
<sterna> a se navelica
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23.2°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:00 CEST
<breza> Vnanje Gorice: 21.48°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:35:22, Sončni zahod: 20:22:01
<dz0ny> sterna ne api je počasen
<sterna> aha ok ni panike
<dz0ny> .vreme črna vas
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23.2°C, Dež: 100%, Možnost toče: 33% @10.05.2013 13:00 CEST
<breza> Vnanje Gorice: 21.84°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:35:00, Sončni zahod: 20:21:50
<sterna> o
<sterna> se je ze vscal
<sterna> o lej moznost toce je ze 33%
<sterna> a to je uresnic "kolk mocno toca pada" ? :)
<dz0ny> to je je to http://meteo.arso.gov.si/met/sl/warning/hail/
<Pepelka> meteo.si - Državna meteorološka služba RS - Verjetnost trenutnega pojavljanja toče
<Pepelka> »ARSO - Agencija Republike Slovenije za okolje: Državna meteorološka služba - podatki o vremenu in podnebju.«
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 23.6°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:00 CEST
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 23.10°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:31:10, Sončni zahod: 20:19:25
<zdobersek> glavno, da v Celju 4 minute prej sonce vzide
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sam tud prej zaide :)
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 15.3°C, Dež: 25%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:00 CEST
<breza> Rakek: 20.85°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:36:14, Sončni zahod: 20:21:57
<miha__> .vreme cerkno
<breza> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 19.1°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:00 CEST
<breza> Cerkno: 20.63°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:36:37, Sončni zahod: 20:24:13
<dz0ny> btw temperatura je za bližnjo lokacijo
<dz0ny> dež pa toča sta pa za točno lokacijo ki jo vneseš
<dz0ny> +-100m
<miha__> http://pf.finance.si/8339980/Peter-Frankl-in-Petra-Sovdat-v-korupcijski-aferi
<sterna> me prov zanima kasn model je za moznost toce
<sterna> .vreme vreme
<breza> ARSO: Park Škocj. jame (420m): 21.5°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:00 CEST
<breza> Divaca: 21.79°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:37:43, Sončni zahod: 20:22:37
<sterna> kr accurate
<Pepelka> Peter Frankl in Petra Sovdat v korupcijski aferi - Kje je Peter Frankl? @ Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Kje je Peter Frankl?«
<sterna> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23.2°C, Dež: 75%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:00 CEST
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 20.53°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:34:44, Sončni zahod: 20:21:56
<sasa84> .vreme ivanje selo
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 14.9°C, Dež: 25%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:30 CEST
<breza> Rakek: 20.12°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:36:14, Sončni zahod: 20:22:07
<sasa84> .vreme Å¡marata
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 20.7°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:00 CEST
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 20.07°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:35:59, Sončni zahod: 20:21:00
<sasa84> .vreme metulje
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 14.9°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:30 CEST
<breza> Nova Vas: 20.22°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:35:38, Sončni zahod: 20:20:57
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> .vreme mramorovo pri pajkovem
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 14.9°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:30 CEST
<breza> Nova Vas: 20.52°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:35:31, Sončni zahod: 20:21:14
<sasa84> dz0ny, poznaš še kšne čudne kraje v najini bližini? :P
<CrazyLemon> .vreme krkavče
<breza> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 21.7°C, Dež: 25%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:30 CEST
<breza> Sečovlje: 21.92°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:39:46, Sončni zahod: 20:23:27
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koštabona
<breza> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 21.7°C, Dež: 25%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:30 CEST
<breza> Comune di Isola: 21.92°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:39:31, Sončni zahod: 20:23:19
<CrazyLemon> haha..zanimivo :D
<sasa84> lol :D
<sasa84> breza, kle ni dvojezično :P
<sasa84> .vreme učka
<sasa84> :P
<miha__> .vreme vojnik
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 23.6°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:30 CEST
<breza> Vojnik: 22.74°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:30:54, Sončni zahod: 20:19:27
<sasa84> .vreme tam_kjer_mihi_dela
<sasa84> ne prime :D
<miha__> sasa84: :*
<sasa84> .vreme dankovci
<breza> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 23.2°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:30 CEST
<janezjanez> .vreme lulkovci
<breza> Grad: 22.70°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:26:01, Sončni zahod: 20:17:27
<breza> ARSO: Litija (272m): 23.9°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:30 CEST
<breza> Lukovica pri Domzalah: 19.93°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:33:42, Sončni zahod: 20:21:32
<sasa84> .vreme znojile
<breza> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): 24.1°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:30 CEST
<breza> Izlake: 19.61°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:32:28, Sončni zahod: 20:20:22
<sasa84> .vreme poštena vas
<breza> ARSO: Letališče Cerklje ob Krki (154m): 23.1°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:30 CEST
<breza> Brezje v Podbočju: 22.64°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:31:15, Sončni zahod: 20:17:15
<janezjanez> :D
<zdobersek> .vreme pr zokiju
<sasa84> .vreme rožice
<breza> ARSO: Luka Koper (3m): 23.5°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:30 CEST
<breza> Kozina: 21.15°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:38:12, Sončni zahod: 20:22:38
<sasa84> .vreme ritomeče
<breza> ARSO: Luka Koper (3m): 23.5°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:30 CEST
<breza> Rjavče: 21.22°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:37:58, Sončni zahod: 20:22:13
<sasa84> .vreme ritoznoj
<breza> ARSO: Let. E. Rusjana Maribor (264m): 23.3°C, Dež: 0%, Možnost toče: 0% @10.05.2013 13:30 CEST
<breza> Slovenska Bistrica: 23.21°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:29:21, Sončni zahod: 20:18:41
<sasa84> .vreme tri buče
<miha__> !g what what
<Pepelka> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
<miha__> !g what what butters
<Pepelka> Butters - what what in the butt - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxCSSzb0I9o
<miha__> !g cartman poker face
<Pepelka> Eric Cartman feat Kenny & Kyle- Poker Face - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u2HsIaDg5s
<sasa84> mihi, a prideš v nedelo? me boš vidu v korzetu :P
<sasa84> če boš priden, dobiš pol še svojo predstavo po predstavi :P
<sterna> aha pol pa mogoce bols ce ne pridem
<sasa84> lol sterna
<sasa84> hvala, ful s zlat :S
<sterna> ja nocem motit
<miha__> sasa84: :D
<sterna> sasa84: lahko si predstavljas da korzeti res niso moj thing no :)
<dz0ny> gee zdej vemo da majo primorci najbolj čudna imena vasi
<CrazyLemon> you have no idea :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, pa sm misnla, d so na blokah čudni... ma una burja jih je še bl prepihala v deželi CrazyLemon
<sterna> hipiji mamo radi rozco v laseh
<sterna> pa nc druzga
<sterna> al kko ze
<sasa84> miha__ ma pa rad korzete, Å¡trumpantle itd
<miha__> <3
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/channels/paid_channels
<Pepelka> YouTube
<Pepelka> »Find things to subscribe to on YouTube.«
<CrazyLemon> oh man..gaydirect ni na voljo..kaj pa naj zdaj gledam na youtubeu
<sasa84> grem papcat...brb
<miha> CrazyLemon: !g what what
<Pepelka> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zdej ej že nov poklic youtube seo channel subscribe master :>
<dz0ny> s/ej/je
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube seo channel subscribe master
<Pepelka> Google Webmasters - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleWebmasterHelp
<miha> !g seo is crap
<Pepelka> SEO Bullshit - myths busted, crap called out and healthy discussions http://seobullshit.com/
 * dz0ny bil "žleht" pa enga seo "mojstra" čist zamoril, ko urednik sedaj vid kaj on čara :)
<miha> dz0ny: ma krneki je vse skup. jst meta description dodam, da je na facebooku lepa objava, ostalo itak štima. če je vsebina, je dobr rank.
<miha> recimo ena stranka je enkrat slišala, da dobr, da cel description sajta da v vsak topic
<miha> po kakem tednu ugotovila, da to ni ok in smo bli nazaj na normalnem topicu :D
<miha> v vsak title, no
<miha> važno, je da maš pravo domeno. tako za userje kot za google, npr http://potrebna.si
<Pepelka> Novice - potrebna.si
<miha> :D
<sterna> ja, konzervativc je
<sterna> skos neki freedom levodesno
<sterna> pa sploh ne ve kaj je svoboda
<miha> sterna: kdo to?
<sterna> un tip k ma rad korzete pa strumpantle :)
<sterna> ajde
<sterna> grem na eno solato :)
<miha> :)
<dz0ny> miha: ja tist je nateg itak je omejitev 61 znakov za title, mislim da je serp pol uporaben :)
<miha> dz0ny: itak je brezveze lagat googlu. google se trudi, da so rezultati taki, kot bi jih uporabnik želel. torej sam rabiš seo oznake, ki so lepe uporabniku (npr ob objavi na facebooku)
<miha> da izpiše lepo opis linka
<miha> če lepo zgleda uporabnikom, bo tud googlu
<miha> google se zadnje čase trudi, da meče iz prvih mest strani, ki imajo vse prave besede, nimajo pa nič uporabnega.. tipična stran: !g big resource :)
<Pepelka> BigResource: Webmaster Scripts & Tutorials Directory http://www.bigresource.com/
<miha> vedn ko to vidim v zadetkih googla, vem da ne bo 0 pametnega
<miha> ko vidim stackoverflow, sm zihr da bo
<miha> eto, rajting :p
<dz0ny> mhm google panda
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Half-Life 2′ Hits Linux, Available on Steam  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HVtz5QI490g/half-life-2-steam-linux
<dz0ny> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 19.1°C @10.05.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je možno oblačno vreme
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 17.19°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:34:44, Sončni zahod: 20:21:56
<miha> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 22.4°C @10.05.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je možno oblačno vreme
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 22.39°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:31:10, Sončni zahod: 20:19:25
<miha> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 15.5°C @10.05.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta lepo vreme :)
<breza> Rakek: 17.62°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:36:14, Sončni zahod: 20:21:57
<miha> aha ne bo povsod oblačno
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> pa še to je samo 70% točno
<dz0ny> .vreme novo mesto
<breza> ARSO: Novo mesto (220m): 21.4°C @10.05.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta lepo vreme :)
<breza> Novo Mesto: 19.67°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:32:52, Sončni zahod: 20:18:31
<dz0ny> .vreme zreče
<breza> ARSO: Rogla (1492 m) (1492m): 12.6°C @10.05.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta lepo vreme :)
<breza> Zrece: 24.95°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:30:18, Sončni zahod: 20:19:20
<dz0ny> .vreme krško
<breza> ARSO: Krško (156m): 19.2°C @10.05.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-10 15:19
<breza> Krsko: 20.91°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:31:05, Sončni zahod: 20:17:40
<dz0ny> ha :)
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 15.5°C @10.05.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta lepo vreme :)
<breza> Rakek: 17.77°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:36:14, Sončni zahod: 20:21:57
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> .vreme triglav
<breza> ARSO: Kredarica (2515 m) (2514m): 2.7°C @10.05.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta lepo vreme :)
<breza> Občina Kranjska Gora: 17.21°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:36:28, Sončni zahod: 20:25:34
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 21.2°C @10.05.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta lepo vreme :)
<breza> Koper: 19.35°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:39:21, Sončni zahod: 20:23:33
<CrazyLemon> lies
<sasa84> .vreme Å¡marje
<breza> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 21.2°C @10.05.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta lepo vreme :)
<breza> Comune di Isola: 18.73°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:39:32, Sončni zahod: 20:23:27
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/p480x480/537035_10151545114044759_1146446066_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> huda :D
<miha> končno kip, s katerim se lahko identificiram
<sterna> which one?
<sterna> pr unm ta fit bi mogla bit nutella zravn
<sterna> pol bi se tut js lahko.
<sterna> http://us1.na.apcdn.com/full/102645.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.siol.net/trendi/lepota_in_zdravje/lepota/2013/05/foto_kate_upton_samozavestno_o_svojem_bombasticnem_telesu.aspx
<Pepelka> Foto: Kate Upton samozavestno o svojem bombastičnem telesu - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Slavna manekenka z oblinami na pravem mestu je dobila svojo prvo naslovnico ameriške izdaje modne revije Vogue.«
<CrazyLemon> hubba hubba :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: STOP THAT!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek that what
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-11
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek <3
 * sasa84 Å¡tima kavico
<zdobersek> ooo sasa84!
<zdobersek> sasa84: vracam dobro delo s kosom torte!
<sasa84> zdobersek, moj zlati fant!
<CrazyLemon> Team Debitel (M. Baloh) že končala DOS
<sterna> sej to je sam 1000km a ni
<CrazyLemon> SAM 1230km je :)
<sterna> kok casa je rabu?
<sterna> 41 ur?
<CrazyLemon> sta rabla .. moment
<CrazyLemon> en dan pa 13ur
<CrazyLemon> http://www.taal.si/dosextreme_13/
<Pepelka> DOSEXTREME 2013 - Spremljanje rezultatov
<sterna> to je pa kr ok ja
<sterna> 33 povprecna
<CrazyLemon> mhm..najboljši posameznik pa ima okrog 27.5
<CrazyLemon> ni pa še pršu do postojne :)
<miha> http://www.livestream.com/videosds
<Pepelka> Video SDS - live streaming video powered by Livestream
<Pepelka> »Video SDS on Livestream. Video kanala SDS - Watch live streaming Internet TV. Broadcast your own live streaming videos, like Video SDS in Widescreen HD. Livestream, Be There.«
<CrazyLemon> to si želimo!
<sterna> sej bi pogledu, pa je lih neki zanimivga na KCNA kanalu :)
<CrazyLemon> kongres SDS!
<sterna> najvecji zbor bivsih partijcev v drzavi :)
<sterna> also udbovcev
<miha> sj ni treba priznat, da gledate. janša je car :D
<zdobersek> Janša: 'Kraja Slovenije se ni pričela pred 20 leti, ampak sredi prejšnjega stoletja'
<zdobersek> se dobr, da so to v roku petih let ustavl.
<zdobersek> brb
<sterna> joj js se unga nimam cajta gledat k bi mogu
<sterna> drazgose pa to
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013051105914877
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: FOTO: NASA v objektiv ujela nenavaden objekt nad Zemljo
<Pepelka> »Nasa je na svojo spletno stran<«
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013051105914877
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: FOTO: NASA v objektiv ujela nenavaden objekt nad Zemljo
<Pepelka> »Nasa je na svojo spletno stran<«
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/05/kongresom_sds_odlocitev.aspx
<Pepelka> Janša: Pojavi nasilja in levega fašizma upravičeno vzbujajo strah - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Kraja Slovenija se ni začela pred 20 leti, kot se kriči na ulicah in trgih, ampak z oblikovanje totalitarnega komunističnega režima, je v govoru na kongresu dejal predsednik SDS Janez Janša.«
<miha> treba ustavit fašiste ane
<sterna> krneki lapajo
<Bilko> vsi so isti. k bi lahko ni nc naredu zdej je pa spet pametn
<sterna> ja niso vsi isti
<sterna> ampak noben k je mal bl resn se nima casa s politiko ukvarjat
<Bilko> vsi ki so v politiki, so isti. vsa 90% njih
<Bilko> sej nimaš kerga volit, k vsak sam zase dela in za svoje pajdaše
<sterna> ja
<sterna> treba bo kandidirat.
<sasa84> sterna za preCednika :D
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<CrazyLemon> .vreme polje babno
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 10.5°C @11.05.2013 14:00 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-11 14:49
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 11.70°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:34:31, Sončni zahod: 20:21:47
<CrazyLemon> oh snap :D
<CrazyLemon> torej dz0ny mail..rabiš/ne? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0kzjqBacF1k#t=118s
<Pepelka> REMOTE CONTROL - YouTube
<Pepelka> »BIG BANG THEORY All copyrights belong to CBS Entertainment, Warner Bros. Television and Chuck Lorre Productions.«
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> oh penny :D
<dz0ny> poor girl .>
<sasa84> lol dz0ny
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 14.3°C @11.05.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta lepo vreme :)
<breza> Rakek: 14.10°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:34:58, Sončni zahod: 20:23:10
<sasa84> ho ho
<sasa84> .vreme crazy selo
<sasa84> hm, ne prime...
<sasa84> .vreme Å¡marje
<sasa84> breza je opehala :D
<breza> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 20.9°C @11.05.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta lepo vreme :)
<breza> Comune di Isola: 18.85°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:38:17, Sončni zahod: 20:24:39
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nezolina: [13.04] težave z wifi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40125/#p40125
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40126/#p40126
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nezolina: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40127/#p40127
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: verjetno spet famozni foss gonilniki
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40128/#p40128
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sam je tapravi gonilnik naložen
<dz0ny> ja mam isti problem z realtekom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako si rešu svoj problem? :)
<dz0ny> foss prekinja in če odstranim usb, dobim kernel panic
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40129/#p40129
<dz0ny> moral sem portat orginal gonilnik od realteka iz 3.5 v 3.8 kernel api
<dz0ny> fora je da je za vsak chipset drug gonilnik, aka čisto drugače napisan
<dz0ny> ne vem kaj naj ji svetujem
<dz0ny> če je na 13.04 potem bo pain
<dz0ny> drugače https://github.com/dz0ny/rt8192cu
<Pepelka> dz0ny/rt8192cu · GitHub
<Pepelka> »rt8192cu - Realtek driver for USB wlan cards: 8188C, 8192C«
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem podoben problem z Broacom wifi, foss gonilnik je bil naložen, samo ni deloval pravilno. Potrebno je bilo na novo rekompajlat gonilnik.
<CrazyLemon> sam dz0ny zakaj meniš da je foss?
<CrazyLemon>   configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rtl8723ae
<dz0ny> ta usb sem drugače uporabljal za raspi in tam dela ok, problem je z ubuntu kernelom ker so ga nekaj friziral
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: če bo dala dmesg se bo vidlo točno
<CrazyLemon> v skrajni sili lahk proba http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2100341&p=12487886#post12487886
<Pepelka> [ubuntu] help to install zoostorm wifi drivers
<Pepelka> »Hi I am new to the forum and would be grateful to anyone who could explain the instructions to install a drivers for my zoostorm laptop running ubuntu12.10. Every thing works except the wifi which is switched on. I have managed to download the drivers from a dropbox link and the tar.gz file is in my downloads folder. the instructions on how to install are the following : Support for the RTL8273AE-BT has been added by Realtek in the 92-series driver, ve
<dz0ny> zakaj mislim da je? zato ker so foss "nov" dal, ki je kao za vse realtek kartice
<dz0ny> prej so bile tri verzije in to je blo že z 12.10
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny že..ampak ne bi ga označili kot realtekovega
<CrazyLemon> driver=rtl8723ae <--
<dz0ny> no sej bomo videli :) 99% sem da je
<dz0ny> ker ni drugega privzeto od 12.10 naprej
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nezolina: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40130/#p40130
<janezjanez> evo, uspelo mi je namestit tomcat server za jsp
<janezjanez> a so v Sloveniji sploh kaksne potrebe po programerjih za spring/jsp ?
<janezjanez> trenutno vem sam za eno firmo v moji okolici
<Sky[x]> lp
<janezjanez> lp
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo mogoče kaj kupu prek https://sofortverkauf.ebay.de/      tega recimo? :)
<CrazyLemon> ker mi recimo S3 ponuja za 212€ :)
<CrazyLemon> https://sofortverkauf.ebay.de/offer/samsung-galaxy-s3-i9300/110023/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: na tle maš enea par dobrih avtov : ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=uPPpWc6ouSQ#t=9s
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny :>
<CrazyLemon> i love 'cars'
<dz0ny> kaj je zadnje dni z temi spliti
<CrazyLemon> ddos
<CrazyLemon> maan..tale flip4new is tempting
<CrazyLemon> Apple MacBook Pro 15.4 "    za 400€
<dz0ny> jea right notr pa 900g težak kos starega železa
<dz0ny> "pol pa svizec zavije čokolado" stil
<CrazyLemon> na ebayu je top rated seller
<CrazyLemon> ahaha..je... nemščino
<CrazyLemon> 212€ bi oni dali meni
<CrazyLemon> če bi jim prodal s3
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> try'n tell
<zdobersek> sup
<CrazyLemon> star trek into the darkness zgleda kr pretty cool
<dz0ny> američani lovijo teroriste al neki
<dz0ny> gravity si videl?
<dz0ny> .film gravity
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb gravity
<CrazyLemon> meh
<dz0ny> netsplit
<dz0ny> ne zna handlat :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm..pepelka se ne zna reconnectat
<dz0ny> .film gravity
<dz0ny> .pomoč
<CrazyLemon> .speak
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufsrgE0BYf0
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=570211483022918
<Pepelka> 10. maj 2013 19:24 | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Facebook je socialno omrežje, ki povezuje ljudi s prijatelji in ostalimi, ki delajo, študirajo ali živijo v bližini. Ljudje uporabljajo Facebook, da ostanejo v stiku s prijatelji, nalagajo neomejeno število fotografij, objavljajo povezave in videoposnetke ter izvejo več o ljudeh, s katerimi se srečujejo.«
<dz0ny> gibson is down :>
<dz0ny> res ne vem kdo ma koristi da ddosajo freenode
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ni freenode..ampak sponzorja strežnika :)
<dz0ny> [Global Notice] Hi all, apologies for the continued netsplits. We're having some issues stemming from a DDoS attack but we're working with our sponsors on attack mitigation. Thank you for using freenode.
<dz0ny> nvm
<dz0ny> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=698544
<dz0ny> NO is the new STFU (by gnome)
<dz0ny> http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=74
<Pepelka> "I Contribute to the Windows Kernel. We Are Slower Than Other Operating Systems. Here Is Why." - Zorinaq
<dz0ny> .yt the tonight show singing guy
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNM0ENUCO5I&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<CrazyLemon> hah :)
<dz0ny> je tud part 2
<dz0ny> .yt Pumpcast News, Part 2 - The Tonight Show with Jay Leno
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8E1DeS_JzM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<CrazyLemon> hah je bil namenjen 'No' :D
<dz0ny> A kdo uporablja gnome shell?
<dz0ny> mene preveč animacij čisto zmede, neproduktivnega naredi
<dz0ny> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/10/opinion/the-next-pandemic-is-closer-than-you-think.html?_r=0
<Pepelka> 303 See Other
<dz0ny> smrtnost je 66% vs kuga ki ima smrtnost 33%, kr scarry
<CrazyLemon> 55%
<dz0ny> v eu sedaj na who strani
<dz0ny> al kje si prebral?
<CrazyLemon> the case fatality rate is 55 percent. The thing seems to be almost as lethal as Ebola.
<CrazyLemon> na tvojem linku :)
<dz0ny> WHO has been informed of a global total of 24 laboratory confirmed cases of human infection with nCoV, including 16 deaths
<dz0ny> http://www.who.int/csr/don/2013_05_02_ncov/en/
<Pepelka> WHO | Novel coronavirus infection - update
<Pepelka> »2 May 2013 - The Ministry of Health in Saudi Arabia has informed WHO of seven new laboratory confirmed cases of infection with the novel coronavirus (nCoV), including five deaths.«
<dz0ny> and more http://www.who.int/csr/don/2013_05_09_ncov/en/index.html
<Pepelka> WHO | Novel coronavirus infection - update
<Pepelka> »9 May 2013 -- The Ministry of Health in Saudi Arabia has informed WHO of an additional two laboratory confirmed cases of infection with the novel coronavirus (nCoV).«
<dz0ny> maš prav 55% je
<CrazyLemon> nimam js nič prav.. nytimes ma prav :D
<dz0ny> :) noč
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-12
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek <3
<zdobersek> oooo sasa84
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 16.7°C @12.05.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 15.12°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:28:37, Sončni zahod: 20:21:54
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 13.1°C @12.05.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Rakek: 14.02°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:33:43, Sončni zahod: 20:24:23
<sasa84> pr nas je bl hladno k smo viške :P
<sasa84> višje*
<sasa84> zdobersek, a se pogrejeva s kavico? :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: dejva!
<sasa84> pa frišno pečen štrudl mam :P
<zdobersek> jst mam se torte
<sasa84> \o/
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<msev> CrazyLemon, a sva mi2 zadnjič govorila od adb-ja a je bil dz0ny?
<CrazyLemon> msev oba :)
<msev> kul...uglavnem uspel mi je adb logcat pognat
<msev> in sem dobil output zakaj inštalacija ne use
<CrazyLemon> msev no kul...zakaj ne uspe? hardware ne podpira ali sw?
<msev> in sicer zaradi tega requires unavailable shared library com.google.android.maps; failing ...........Ampak mi je čudno ker imam google maps 6.14.3 (zadnjo verzijo) inštalirano
<dz0ny> am v lib maš kaj starega
<dz0ny> pa to zgleda kot da je nekaj narobe z gapps
<msev> a to lahko popravim brez roota?
<dz0ny> mhm sam več prostora ti požre
<msev> no kul
<msev> guide me please :D
<dz0ny> http://goo.im/gapps
<dz0ny> še zmeraj moraš v recovery
<dz0ny> pa dobro je pej backup naredit
<dz0ny> prej*
<msev> aha
<msev> pismo ta recovery je tudi verjetno tvegan za brick ane?
<sterna_> http://bou.si/pic/suni-the-fast-runner.jpg
<CrazyLemon> msev kaj maš za en telefon?
<msev> fake chinese **** tablico - Onda v818
<dz0ny> msev: to odvisno al je jedro ločeno al skupno za recovery
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/telefonija-gsm-aparati/gsm-telefonija/gsm-aparati/samsung/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-sgh-i9300-1287086294.html?aclct=1368371556
<CrazyLemon> izpuščen je bil junija 2012
<sterna_> kdaj je bil pa zaprt? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: fake
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a bejž no bejž :D
<dz0ny> uporabi google iskanje za slike pa boš videl da se slika miljonkrat pojavi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to ni nič čudnega na bolhi.. malo morje je takih k dajo iz the vergea in drugih fotke
<CrazyLemon> pa niso fake
<dz0ny> ja njegova je fake :)
<CrazyLemon> mene bl zanima tale http://www.bolha.com/telefonija-gsm-aparati/gsm-telefonija/gsm-aparati/samsung/samsung-galaxy-s3-ugodno-1287086663.html?aclct=1368373416
<dz0ny> fake https://www.google.com/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZisulTgYsZDMkVnh_1T7ywqIRbd8JcwM4oC3unR1P3KH4tfn2YL_1Sz27FSmHXfOW8ZNKR4M8GyOLhNIlckWcPekz-39eMYP5OLGjLGiGZ1tm5MLDqGp5e1nqfEfYlabzXPzwpVJ_1b_1BeKHM7UpeTv7oCjYI8t7Cfiwm40edrYtYqdiZ2bqvzLTDQjUj4Vw0pDEgN6pQNR7chdkoDpUS2S9o0xDFKp4M3jzyGb5deLspL57LSWKr5Qgf4Olv9AQK3Phqlyy9_11PvobdIPb9IPwvcsOH1pBgsMLUcwtT220ENaBm-gsPbqTNfc6GmyyEg-Qp_16KnsspGdeQg13RP9c7G1aNs-e5Pus-…
<dz0ny> …PL0GXN84WM4cUAjuHQbmBA4RGuyPEenS4okqtcIIMFUc_1zzwq6uWja39LSADij8jQwxhciRbWO_1n0CURGgD_10dc6WC8sNxK6rXauKsnEkfvB5oN3U5EeSwWFoP9p9O-GcIlRvyABVdAwepXipGkBuZi3g8qbWhsZHVMxWQi_1lGNWykzJvrEONVkFRfPG-Qsr-4PiSRDD-p90sUD941qVSdcT1raCpZUPSiaZ2CeSqKJpsURGA2BqqYlBDBMf-nuPWJR-5OSjwvp-7sJ261Q8D5xLxuj9nDSi5vCsZwNqQ_165UnjT14z373wTrR-0BfBh0w1FdMaxW-IOhmxjgNrKElixz4Osp6v8IwElbuByOxp1Q29hhARqgmG-…
<dz0ny> …PifKQqXOBo2rQVmvThj_1JsSI6ISXQqeWQb_19JGsuUPbRf5cCKe01ZsPcz4NJPI93r7UlXyHotEx3WMwe6eZfdEcXxCYGq_1yiv9kwsDhV-cj6ebSzCoG4FB4khJo0bbEX1aQOUo_1DIbIW7VLa4CRAJXKwtMXYUlS54-heLXOYwbkUrjMVl1tF1V1XF6xSSHaUxrflRofNjETs5EJmkYZ8WD41uvg4g7isgA-1Np55FcY6DZz-1XliZv4CvaXzDZ8ZaDJ4fNh4yIz5W3ynueqKK0kjwtCFFVay5I2L7PBwI6k-K1seoPrmNztnXiqpoqiOTAzEbk0u-e353Eh1x529LmKjisD5-ZY6MEejHTTRme2NbY8ziXDRcuwsWgTjQ7bq1WT73KunfnYD0dpFMMrlTgTcP7E-xdcsJ7AnIVAM-…
<dz0ny> …NPVJmm0lCZs5hkf-R6NdO8Dos6c-CZ5KfZcMELatzjcdweSPxy-fzrWKnaFDFxYRkPBcJabpsCHP3TOUFb1AMlquBEcXqKu6-4LpV8NjAm_1cJHuuQOvGwy8vLLKzkVM74oDc0VysIyi8GwkgZ2bNg8fvjeNSrR0JDvstVaFqBLQaIN0h3U&btnG=Slikovno%20iskanje&safe=off&sa=X&biw=1615&bih=964
<dz0ny> če ne zna telefona slikat sam potem ni treba slik gor dajat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny like i said..folk ful malkrat da fotke dejanskih telefonov :)
<dz0ny> why even bother then ?
<dz0ny> breza: why people upload fake pictures?
<breza> Would you like to be famous?
<dz0ny> breza: you are useless
<breza> Are you lonely?
<msev> pod version v gmapps piše 6.14.3 (#6140304) Web
<CrazyLemon> sej ta uporabnik ki je dal gor oglas ima druge oglase kjer je dejansko slikal kaj prodaja
<CrazyLemon> sam kaj ko ima ene 3 različne cifre
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/telefonija-gsm-aparati/gsm-telefonija/gsm-aparati/samsung/samsung-galaxy-s2-kot-nov-16gb-1286825447.html?aclct=1368168242
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> tipu sm pisal ene 2 tedna nazaj
<CrazyLemon> in mu ponujam 170€ za S2
<CrazyLemon> on pa ne..vreden je vec kot 200€ :D
<dhbiker> lolz
<CrazyLemon> zdj da se mi da bi mu pisal spet..tokrat bi ponujal 140€ :D
<dz0ny> napiš z bonusum, ker drugače je vreden 120 :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> a sm vidu najprej je bil znižal na 195..nato na 190...pa na  180 :D
<CrazyLemon> samo kaj ko mene zdej bl mika s3 kot s2 :)
<dz0ny> če se boš tolk časa odločal bo prej s5
<CrazyLemon> če bi najdu kak ugoden s3 z obale bi ga vzel
<CrazyLemon> sam kaj ko tist zgoraj ne piše s kje je..ne bom ga pa klical samo da ga vprašam 's kje pa si' :D
<dz0ny> pa možeš i hrvatski speak :)
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da je s3 bl  ugoden čez mejo? :)
<dz0ny> sem mel sošolca ki je tehniko prodajal malce ceneje če si bil "naš"
<dz0ny> zdej prodaja avte, kar pomen da se je obneslo :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.njuskalo.hr/index.php?ctl=ad_browser&category_id=12618&f_county_id=1154&f_price_limit_from=&f_price_limit_to=&f_ads_with_images=1
<CrazyLemon> niso nič bl poceni :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to pomeni da je šel na avte ker tam lahk folk nategneš za več dnarja :>
<zdobersek> hawk
<zdobersek> howg even
<dz0ny> mal za nasmejat http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=mHAAJWZdqN8
<CrazyLemon> hah :D
<CrazyLemon> iron man 3 je na pašnikih
<CrazyLemon> R6
<dz0ny> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2013/05/mir-in-kubuntu/
<dz0ny> no mir in kubuntu
<dz0ny> tldr
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAypxtm49iY
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a?
<dz0ny> a to je justin klon?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem? js poslušam komad ne gledam videa :D
<CrazyLemon> komad pa sm lih slišal na history channel
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: link si dal pa od ene mladoletnice, sumljiv si to ti
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vidu sm ja da so neki otroci na začetku gor..ampak ni drugega videa :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: IM3 kaka je kvaliteta? če si že pogledal?
<dz0ny> mega car wash at highway http://i.imgur.com/hw5rCgf.jpg [only in america]
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sample sem prečekiral
<CrazyLemon> watchable
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-05
<zdobersek> dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: verzija ubunta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41703/#p41703
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Miška  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41704/#p41704
<napsy> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Miška  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41705/#p41705
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/RIJ7bfM.gif
<CrazyLemon> prve češnje \o
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m00e9mCyWj1rqtbn0o1_500.gif
<CrazyLemon> yummy in the tummy!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Miška  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41706/#p41706
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY4MjA
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] Valve-Sponsored Mesa Work Makes Games Load A Lot Faster
<Seniorita> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<CrazyLemon> .imdb fading gigolo
<jablana> Fading Gigolo (2013) 90 min
<jablana> Ocena: 6.3/10 (1,406 glasov) MT: 57/100
<jablana> Fioravante decides to become a professional Don Juan as a way of making money to help his cash-strapped friend, Murray. With Murray acting as his "manager", the duo quickly finds themselves caught up in the crosscurrents of love and money.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3746015257/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2258345/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CS:GO!
<zdobersek> NiP here I come!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you GO:CS!
<CrazyLemon> https://imgur.com/gallery/DAYMt
<Seniorita> Some helpful tips for you - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: y such tall emotional barriers
<dz0ny> .sc ash tree lane
<jablana> MSMR - Ash Tree Lane (Live City Remix) [Thissongissick.com Premiere] [Free Download](5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/nickraymondg/msmr-ash-tree-lane-live-city ♥2,667 ▶113,881
<dz0ny> .sc motorway little boots
<jablana> Motorway (Little Boots Cover)(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/mrbrightsidexo/motorway-little-boots-cover ♥3 ▶74
<dz0ny> .yt motorway little boots
<jablana> Little Boots - Motorway (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBUv5VZWHNo ♥2,457 ▶233,341
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/gHzF5SS.gif
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2192-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2192-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Miška  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41707/#p41707
<zdobersek> it's time!
<zdobersek> .yt wiener wiener
<jablana> South Park Wiener Song Intro, Game of Thrones Parody (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XifUlSyQ2CI ♥903 ▶186,830
<dz0ny> https://keybase.io/
<dz0ny> http://www.sublimetext.com/3dev
<Seniorita> Sublime Text - Download
<Sky[x]> sub3 je vun prisel ja
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, ziv ;)
<zdobersek> * will be *
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: hi
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, videl sem te hodit proti Cornerju potem te pa kar ni bilo vec grrr :(
<Sky[x]> in do danes nisem bil nic za pc
<dz0ny> k
<Sky[x]> ni lepsega kot po 10ih dneh prizgati pc pa se to v sluzbi po sestankih :)
<CrazyLemon> v tem času pa nonstop srfat prek telefona ane :>
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: men je pol pa se mobitel crknu
<dz0ny> :D
<zdobersek> corner cafe!
<zdobersek> http://news.php.net/php.internals/73888
<Seniorita> php.internals: phpng:_factored_PHP_Engine_with_Big_Performance_I mprovement
<zdobersek> ~= 'A polished turd reflects 20% more light
<zdobersek> '
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> they broke array_*
<dz0ny> zato je hitreje
<CrazyLemon> a polished turd..to je kr dober opis ja :D
<zdobersek> vem, ampak hvala
<dz0ny> http://blog.kvarkadabra.net/2014/04/kolobocije-okoli-informiranega-doktorata.html
<Seniorita> Kvarkadabra blog: Kolobocije okoli informiranega doktorata
<dz0ny> onec burek
<dz0ny> now spominska voda
<zdobersek> oookej
<zdobersek> 'Verdelova je doktorat pripravljala tri leta, zagovor pa ji je vzel Å¡e nadaljnja tri leta.'
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/un3MuET.gif
<CrazyLemon> jah.. kako ne bi trajal tri leta če so se vsi izločili iz komisije :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ..si vidu kje se bo končal Giro???
<CrazyLemon> Trieste \o/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pri vas!
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, jst sem pa mislu da tebi vse dela :P
<zdobersek> WEINER WEINER WIENER WEINER WEINER
<CrazyLemon> looks like you quite like them weiners
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2193-1: OpenStack Glance vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2193-1/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOBqiw4kp8k
<Seniorita> Slamazon: 7 Kitten T-Shirt - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Real Amazon product reviews personified. RhettAndLINKS- FACEBOOK! http://facebook.com/rhettandlink TWITTER! http://twitter.com/rhettandlink TUMBLR! http://rh...«
<dz0ny> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=gjkivAf3
 * CrazyLemon shuts down his ssh 
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2194-1: OpenStack Neutron vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2194-1/
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-06
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2202-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2202-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2201-1: Linux kernel (Saucy HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2201-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2200-1: Linux kernel (Raring HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2200-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2199-1: Linux kernel (Quantal HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2199-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2198-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2198-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2204-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2204-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2203-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2203-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2197-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2197-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2196-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2196-1/
<napsy> lp
<yang> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> lp
<Sky[x]> kako smo muskarci ?
<napsy> uuu
<napsy> odlicnu :)
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> jsm grozno
<idioterna> ob polsedmih sm su od doma da sm prsu do zdele u office
<idioterna> no, do osmih
<lynxlynxlynx> peš?
<idioterna> ne, sz kolesam
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo
<idioterna> javor pance lipoglav
<idioterna> ce bi mel se eno uro casa bi zavil na turjak pa nazaj cez kurescek
<idioterna> tko sm su pa pol kr na skoflco pa u centr
<zdobersek> joooj
<zdobersek> #fwp
<yang> http://deadstate.org/here-are-31-of-the-most-ironic-moments-ever-caught-on-camera
<Seniorita> Here are 31 of the most ironic moments ever caught on camera
<Seniorita> »See if you can decipher the ironic situations in the images at a single glance.«
<yang> idioterna: ti si ziher eden unih k gredo iz bezigrada na vic preko fuzin, ce majo mal odvecnega casa :)
<idioterna> hm?
<yang> da nabiras dodatne kilometre
<idioterna> aja ne to ne
<idioterna> z bezigrada na vic se gre cez zaplano pa borovnico
<yang> haha
<Sky[x]> :D
<zdobersek> pa na horjul
<idioterna> what
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> cez zazarja
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/72949683
<idioterna> tkole
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Z-Domov near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<zdobersek> s horjula se na sentjost pa dol na polhov gradec
<idioterna> tist je cist naokol pol
<idioterna> k mors pol na ziri pa logatec nazaj
<zdobersek> HM?
<yang> no vids, mas privilegij tako evropsko sluzbo da imate tus kabino
<zdobersek> hm?
<idioterna> kasn privilegij
<idioterna> tus je osnovna clovekova pravica
<idioterna> pa smartphone
<yang> ;)
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/h1A4bdl.gif
<idioterna> is that a trackpad?
<orion1111> kako se ze rece tisti "platformi", ki bo zamenjala x server pri ubuntu?
<napsy> wayland
<napsy> aja ubuntu
<napsy> mir
<orion1111> ali bo mozno pri "mir" enablat shadows za okna?
<orion1111> ker compiz ne bo tam delal
<napsy> hvala bogu
<napsy> da se svet resi compiza
<yang> what is compiz ?
<napsy> en hack za x da ima desktop shiny efekte
<yang> heh
<zdobersek> because tty was not enough
<idioterna> come say that to my desktop!
<zdobersek> well ssh me in!
<idioterna> namorn
<napsy> get a room you two
<idioterna> this is the room
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://www.engadget.com/2014/05/06/orange-is-the-new-black-season-three/ \o/
<Seniorita> Orange is the New Black renewed for a third season before the second even debuts
<Seniorita> »We're still a month out from the next level crazy of Orange is the New Black's second season, but Netflix has already ordered a third. The show's writing«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tud HIMYM je prisu do devete sezone
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lies
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bm5aRgDCcAA8qIl.jpg
<zdobersek> oh Steve
<yang> Dobil sem paket iz Nemcije, danes po 16 dnevih, ponavadi traja okol 5-7 dni
<yang> zgleda da se jim je vmes zgubil
<napsy> vecji fail je ce ti banka zaloz pogodbo za odprtje racuna
<CrazyLemon> maybe its a sign
<yang> 02.05.2014 	17:24:03 	Die Sendung ist in der Niederlassung DPD Germany eingetroffen.
<yang> 19.04.2014 	14:51:48 	Die Sendung befindet sich in der Hermes Niederlassung Köln.
<idioterna> befindet sich\
<idioterna> kaksna fajn ubeseditev
<idioterna> "posiljka se je znasla v koelnu"
<CrazyLemon> čaki a danes je release party??
<napsy> idioterna: cist kul ubeseditev
<napsy> CrazyLemon: jup
<zdobersek> lol
<CrazyLemon> maan..zakaj me ni noben spomnu da napišem novico
<napsy> kdo pa je govorc?
<CrazyLemon> david
<CrazyLemon> as usual
<CrazyLemon> saša totalno zahinavla
<napsy> bi blo zanimiv kako zensko videt za spremembo na odru :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Miška  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41708/#p41708
<zdobersek> napsy: easy there
<napsy> why?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Splavitvena zabava ob izidu Zanesljivega Kozla (14.04)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41709/#p41709
<dz0ny> u to je pa danes
<idioterna> js mam ze kubuntu 14.04 na sluzbenem laptopu
<idioterna> in razn tega da mi je č pokvaru vse dela
<idioterna> c'es tres bizarre
<idioterna> t manka
<dz0ny> hehe
<idioterna> LC_* mi je na sl_SI nastavu
<idioterna> in se je to pol poslal na remote ssh
<idioterna> in mi na remote masini ni vec delu utf8
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny danes ja!
<CrazyLemon> lih vidu na twitterju
<CrazyLemon> drugače sploh novice ne bi bilo :D
<Sky[x]> ma kdo kako karto odvec za Podim konferenco ? :>
<dz0ny> .apt ubuntu one
<jablana> libubuntuoneauth-2.0-0 {saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> libubuntuone1.0-cil-dev {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> libubuntuone1.0-cil {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> libubuntuone-dev {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> libubuntuone-1.0-1 {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> gir1.2-ubuntuoneui-3.0 {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04)}
<jablana> desktopcouch-ubuntuone {precise (12.04LTS)}
<jablana> deja-dup-backend-ubuntuone {raring (13.04), saucy (13.10)}
<jablana> banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> account-plugin-ubuntuone {saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<zdobersek> we come 1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Splavitvena zabava ob izidu Zanesljivega Kozla (14.04)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41710/#p41710
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Trdi disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41711/#p41711
<pitko> dan
<pitko> en problemček
<pitko> frend je nadgradil ubuntu 13.10 na 14.04 in zdej k  se logina se naloži samo prazen ekran z namizjem
<zdobersek> ocitno prijateljstvo ni vec tako pomembno
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa preprosto prijatelj nima nobene ikone na namizju..in je zato prazen ekran :p
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/XtCXEXj.jpg
<zdobersek> OHNOES WHRE IS ME TTY
<idiotern1> alt-f2 xterm
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kia! :p
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/10174810_692116334158357_602063192583388772_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idiotern1> cocks.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2205-1: LibTIFF vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2205-1/
<msev_> en vprašanje na hitr, hočm neki kompajlat pa dobim "undefined reference to `lrintf'" kot error
<CrazyLemon> !g lrintf
<Seniorita> lrintf(3) - lrintf http://www.gsp.com/cgi-bin/man.cgi?section=3&topic=lrintf
<CrazyLemon> matematična zadeva .. si vključil knjižnico, ki vsebuje lrintf funkcijo ?
<msev_> nope
<msev_> pomoje ne
<msev_> nek libmath
 * CrazyLemon komaj zdaj vidu da je amavis made in slovenia
<CrazyLemon> ker nisi povedal v katerem jeziku programiraš ti ne bi vedel povedat..
<CrazyLemon> če se prav spomnim je v C math.h
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny "Official support for Vanilla 2.1 stable. Vanilla 2.2 is now no longer a requirement.".. bootstrap tema
<CrazyLemon> ne rabim čakat septembra :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2206-1: OpenStack Horizon vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2206-1/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: gud
<lynxlynxlynx> <cmath>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa še tema je že narejena :p
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/work_done.png
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idiotern1> kdaj se dons zacne ubuntu release?
<idiotern1> ah ob sedmih sele
<CrazyLemon> splavitvena zabava.. 19.00
<lynxlynxlynx> abortion party
<CrazyLemon> http://www.najdi.si/najdi/prvi%20telefon%20v%20sloveniji           thats how we roll
<Seniorita> prvi telefon v sloveniji | Najdi.si
<CrazyLemon> :D
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.10 aka Utopic Unicorn |
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.10 aka Utopic Unicorn
<zdobersek> PARTY PARTY
<zdobersek> tuc tuc tuc tuc
<zdobersek> .pic it's happening
<jablana> http://niketalk.com/content/type/61/id/917633/flags/LL
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you party hard
<zdobersek> when I came to #ubuntu-si and I saw people partying
<zdobersek> I thought to myself, WTF
<dz0ny> Who is at c|?
<lynxlynxlynx> not me
<idiotern1> BigWhale je tam
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek: !
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v pipi?
<dz0ny> jack is back..
<dz0ny> also yvone
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tobak?
<_upd_> kaj je prej alpha al beta
<_upd_> mislem kaj je novejše xD
<dz0ny> a je a prej al b
<CrazyLemon> odvisno a si na arabskem polotoku al ne ;)
<dz0ny> or china
<dz0ny> tam se arabske cifre ucijo sele na faksu
<_upd_> pa Å¡e res je
<CrazyLemon> we wouldnt lie
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a imaš kje tisti .sql pri roki ki sm ti enkrat uploadal? :)
<dz0ny> mh
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no dej ga nekam v oblak pa prilepi link..hvala :)
<dz0ny> 7MB ne gre na oblak
<CrazyLemon> itak da gre
<CrazyLemon> mislim..sej ga lahk pošlješ tudi na mail
<CrazyLemon> meni vseeno način transporta
<CrazyLemon> tudi usb ključke sprejemam :p
<dz0ny> tctp please
<CrazyLemon> ctcp*
<dz0ny> ah pa to no :D
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> itak ne znam uporabit
<dz0ny> tud ce bi mel klienta
<CrazyLemon> /ctcp ping nick :)
<CrazyLemon> no.. hvala lahk zbrišeš
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2207-1: OpenStack Swift vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2207-1/
<CrazyLemon> vse novice na forumu, ki so pršle iz WP zgledajo rubbish v vanilla
<CrazyLemon> sam html
<yang> slaba ideja jesti tiramisu pred spanjem ...
<yang> sem cisto zbujen
<CrazyLemon> prst v usta pa ln :p
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> ln
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2208-1: OpenStack Cinder vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2208-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2208-2: OpenStack Quantum vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2208-2/
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-07
<napsy> lp
<yang> jutro
<napsy> sm po mailu dobu tale oglas ...http://www.mojedelo.com/razvojni-inzenir-programske-opreme-mz/d-127418?pos=4&wfid=9
<Seniorita> Najdi delo - Razvojni inženir programske opreme m/ž - Zaposlitev, prosta delovna mesta, delo in kariera na portalu Moje Delo
<Seniorita> »Potrebna znanja in izkušnje so naslednja: izkušnje s C/C++ in STL knjižnico, dobro poznavanje operacijskega sistema Linux (uporaba, upravljanje in razvoj). Zaželeno je tudi: poznavanje sestave, delovanja in razvoja vgradnih (embedded) sistemov, poznavanje delovanja Linux jedra in razvoja gonilnikov, izkušnje iz objektnega programiranja, poznavanje načrtovalnih vzorcev (design patterns)«
<napsy> ce koga zanima
<CrazyLemon> http://diply.com/weird-facts/14-unfortunate-glamour-shots-you-wont-believe-people-actually-paid/36049/
<Seniorita> 14 Unfortunate Glamour Shots You Won't Believe People Actually Paid For
<Seniorita> »How do I get my hands on a framed copy of #6?«
<zdobersek> #4, #8, #10, #12
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE! 24 je dostupan za preuzimanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41712/#p41712
<CrazyLemon> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/myth-buster-matt-hunter-video-2014.html
<Seniorita> Think This Image Is Fake? Mythbusters with Matt Hunter - Pinkbike
<Seniorita> »By now most of you have seen this sick shot of Matt Hunter fighting gravity in front of Sterling Lorence's lens. A lot of you have suggested it's Photoshop, but Matt and the Anthill Films crew are here to show you that it's in fact just a bad ass move done right.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Tails OS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41713/#p41713
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: limun, prosim te!
<zdobersek> itak da je mozno, to delam vsak dan po cestnih ograjah
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej nisem napisal da ni možno..sam linkal sem video :)
<CrazyLemon> sam tale Archiver je pa epic... odpre temo in pol napiše not "Za več informacij o mojem prenosniku vprašajte." :D
<zdobersek> v redu, z roko lih ne drajsam po tleh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pfft..i do!
<zdobersek> like, unintentionally
<napsy> :D
<CrazyLemon> fkcin siol..sedaj uporablja silverlight za tvin
<CrazyLemon> madrfckrs
<dz0ny> sej mas moonshine
<dz0ny> in to je improvment
<dz0ny> ker uporablja w3c dash
<CrazyLemon> moonshine ?
<CrazyLemon> !g linux moonshine
<Seniorita> Instructions – Moonshine http://moonshine.io/instructions/
<CrazyLemon> to ni improvement..improvement bi bil recimo html5 video :)
<zdobersek> ^ +1111111
<CrazyLemon> Moonshine is a tool to give you S-OFF on your phone,
<CrazyLemon> a si zihr da govoriva o isti stvari dz0ny ? :D
<dz0ny> !g Pipelight
<zdobersek> ampak nee, ocitno so v MS.SI siolovce povabl na nazicamp
<Seniorita> Pipelight in Launchpad https://launchpad.net/pipelight
<dz0ny> sej dash je html5 zadeva
<dz0ny> sam hec je da sam v chrome dela
<CrazyLemon> pipelight je meh :)
<zdobersek> oh html5!
<zdobersek> huh http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2014/05/neuradno_styria_ukinja_brezplacnik_zurnal_24.aspx
<Seniorita> Styria ukinja brezplačnik Žurnal24 | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Styria z jutrišnjim dnem ukinja najbolj brani brezplačnik Žurnal24 in tednik Žurnal. Spletna stran medija ne deluje več.«
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/wtf.png
<CrazyLemon> a je ne za play znakom?
<dz0ny> heh
<CrazyLemon> a se pipelight obnaša kot MITM? :)
<dz0ny> mozno
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je NE :)
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj je težava? :>
<CrazyLemon> its priceless :)
<CrazyLemon> oglašujejo ne vem kako dobro sliko..pa čisto nič ni boljša..še slabša
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> it's adaptive
<dz0ny> moras med 10mbs narocen
<dz0ny> ce hoces 4mbps video
<CrazyLemon> al pa preprosto uporabim flash pa imam boljšo sliko
<CrazyLemon> like hulu does it :)
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> $M je velik prijatelj telekoma
<dz0ny> for free so dobil cms
<dz0ny> dizajn
<dz0ny> pa se kak tech
<dz0ny> ocitno tud h264 streaming licenco
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41714/#p41714
<CrazyLemon> lol.. če premaknem tvin na sekundarni zaslon.. ne dela :D
<CrazyLemon> če dam pol tvina na primarni pol na sekundarni
<CrazyLemon> samo primarni predvaja sliko :D
<dz0ny> ti in ta tvoj tvin
<CrazyLemon> to pa zgleda https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202014-05-07%2017%3A14%3A15.png
<CrazyLemon> tko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> ane :D
<dz0ny> bl me skrbi cas ki si si ga vzel da si zakril ostale kanale
<CrazyLemon> sej sm tudi bookmarke zakril :)
<dz0ny> zihr too much porn
<CrazyLemon> 1. the problem with stopping on second monitor in full screen only exists with pipelight under UNITY.
<CrazyLemon> yay :)
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/10330366_10152399727841151_4513853784104739859_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> nice boobs
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/14eqNlt.gif
<CrazyLemon> sweet!
<dz0ny> napsy: http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/5/7/update-on-disqus-its-still-about-realtime-but-go-demolishes.html
<Seniorita> Update on Disqus: It's Still About Realtime, But Go Demolishes Python - High Scalability -
<Seniorita> »Our last article on Disqus: How Disqus Went Realtime With 165K Messages Per Second And Less Than ...«
<zdobersek> Go Demolishes Python
<zdobersek> no shit
<upd_> http://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/5/3970/3970473_sprite198.swf
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: logitech kamera in skype  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41715/#p41715
<zdobersek> upd_: flash? srsly?
<upd_> da
<zdobersek> oyoyoyoy
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2209-1: libvirt vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2209-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41716/#p41716
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: logitech kamera in skype  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41717/#p41717
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: [rešeno] logitech kamera in skype  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41718/#p41718
 * CrazyLemon does not click on .swf from .ru
<idiotern1> so racist
<LorD_DDooM> zihr ukrajinc ta limona
<dz0ny> well tole prod rusom je tud v dota ratal real
<dz0ny> folk jih cist jebe
<dz0ny> al pa kr reporta ce gredo na eng server
<dz0ny> bi mislu da se folku jebe za vse skupaj
<CrazyLemon> no prav..bom kliknu
<CrazyLemon> preklet peer pressure!
<idiotern1> ni treba
<idiotern1> nc ne zamujas
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41719/#p41719
<dz0ny> http://www.avionics-intelligence.com/topics/device/mobile/t/91341166/navy-asks-raytheon-to-upgrade-unmanned-helicopter-control-system-with-linux-software-and-more-intuitive-controls.htm
<Seniorita> Navy asks Raytheon to upgrade unmanned helicopter control system with Linux software and more intuitive controls
<Seniorita> »PATUXENT RIVER NAS, Md., 2 May 2014. Unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) control experts at the Raytheon Co. Technical Services segment in Dulles, Va., will switch a major unmanned helicopter control system from Solaris to Linux software, and upgrade the system with universal UAV control qualities under ...«
<zdobersek> plz Raytheon
<zdobersek> ur my only hope
<idiotern1> ce je kdo administriru solaris pol cist razume navy
<CrazyLemon> more intuitive controls == mouse taped to a chair as made by idiotern1  :DD
<idiotern1> hm
<idiotern1> zakaj mam pa tak nick
<CrazyLemon> verjetno si dol padu
<dz0ny> .videl idioterna
<jablana> dz0ny: idioterna je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 2 dni nazaj z sporočilom: in mi na remote masini ni vec delu utf8
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> .videl god
<jablana> CrazyLemon: O čemu ti to?
<CrazyLemon> thats what i thought
<idioterna> god is integer
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> pismo
<Sky[x]> nginx mi je zacel noreti z load average pa gledam grafe kaj bi bilo lahko krivo :(
<Sky[x]> disk latency per device vidm da je graf drugacen kot pa vecino meseca hm ..
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: mas ssl on?
<dz0ny> dost je zdej teh k mal skenirajo net ce mas heartbleed
<Sky[x]> mam on ja
<dz0ny> pa bi ti pol prodal doktorja
<dz0ny> pa si updatal?
<Sky[x]> jp vse je blo updejtan
<Sky[x]> fora je da na severju sam nginx lavfa :)
<Sky[x]> in load je ful zrasel  :)
<Sky[x]> requestov je enako kot pa pred tem tako da prometa ni vec
<dz0ny> popularni :D
<Sky[x]> se je pa kar stevilo procesov povecal viidm in s tem tudi disk io
<dz0ny> aja
<Sky[x]> load je x2 kar je wtf
<Sky[x]> memory pa identicno kot prej
<Sky[x]> tud nginx requesti so identicni nic kaksnih peakov velikih
<Sky[x]> number of treads je pa nenormalno peakov :>
<zdobersek> tis a bitcoin miner!
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, VMStat se je full povecal bi bil lahko to razlog za velik load serverja, poraba rama pa identicna ko je bil load se normalen ?
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kaj pa ta teorija da je baza imala velik load in je nginx cakal na odziv baze in ko se je ful nabral povezav, ki so cakale bazo ga je zabil ?
<dz0ny> a nimas fpm?
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ^^
<dz0ny> nginx je sam proxy
<dz0ny> bi se kvecjemu poraba rama povecala
<Sky[x]> fpm mam ja
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-08
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41720/#p41720
<zdobersek> morning, sers
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41721/#p41721
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny> no
<dz0ny> what have they done http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/lxqt.jpg
<dz0ny> all that blur/flare is fugly
<napsy> tist blur je odvisn od teme
<Sky[x]> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ziher se ga da izklopit
<napsy> da zamenjas temo
<napsy> :D
<idioterna> dz0ny: sej sam izklops desktop efekts
<idioterna> pa ne vids vec
<zdobersek> how Qt!
<napsy> jeej
<napsy> qt-based desktop
<idioterna> ja js qt desktop uporablam ze od 1914 pa morm rect da je super
<CrazyLemon> liar
<dz0ny> a ne 1984? :>
<CrazyLemon> mislu je napisat 2014
<napsy> or does he?
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/10177413_10152895608243849_4603176387628797553_n.jpg
<yang> idioterna ve kje to je
<CrazyLemon> js tudi vem kje je to
<CrazyLemon> zravn AC
<idioterna> fuzine obvoznca pole
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2014/05/pogresan_mihael_mergole.aspx
<Seniorita> Od doma je ponovno odšel 16-letni Mihael Mergole | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »V sredo v popoldanskem času so ljubljanske policiste obvestili, da je neznano kam ponovno odšel 16-letni Mihael Mergole.«
<CrazyLemon> naj ga že enkrat pustijo da gre
<idioterna> na internet je pobegnu
<zdobersek> transcendence!
<idioterna> zihr ga mama ze nazaj torrenta
<CrazyLemon> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=835
<napsy> CrazyLemon: se bos applyju? :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy ko bom senior
<napsy> lepa :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dolga pot je do pokoja :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Anže Ravnikar: Težave pri nadgraditvi na verzijo 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41722/#p41722
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: no zdej pa mas
<dz0ny> k je hotu update over usb
<dz0ny> ^^
<yang> http://www.mladina.si/153170/neoliberalizem-v-solah/
<Seniorita> Neoliberalizem v Å¡olah | MLADINA.si
<Seniorita> »Ko T. Harv Eker stopi na oder, občinstvo najprej vpraša: »Kdo si želi več denarja?«. Ob glasnem odobravanju vsi dvignejo roke.«
<idioterna> jao
<idioterna> a jih ne morjo rajs ekonomije naucit
<idioterna> ne pa tega bullshita
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne zagovarjam sploh updejta..fresh install ftw :p
<CrazyLemon> in madona kaj je ta tip ustvarjal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Težave pri nadgraditvi na verzijo 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41723/#p41723
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5S3ydvZBUo
<Seniorita> Juun - When It's Alright feat. Sam Smith (Official) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> evo en kolesarski video
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> meh
<lynxlynxlynx> k'vem da mate radi umetnostno drsanje
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.wimp.com/bicycleskill/
<Seniorita> Bicycle skill. [VIDEO]
<Seniorita> »At this Dutch athletics competition, two young ladies exhibiting for Team German show they possess some exceptional bicycling, ballet, and gymnastic skills. Artistic cycling is an indoor sport, done solo or in two, four or six person teams.«
<lynxlynxlynx> Seniorita: spoiler
<CrazyLemon> skillful girls :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/05/08/oneplus-one-review/
<Seniorita> OnePlus One review: a $300 smartphone has never looked so good
<Seniorita> »Look at your phone. If you can honestly admit that you love every single thing about it, I have good news: You can stop reading this review, since it«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2210-1: cups-filters vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2210-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ogled Siol TViN na Ubuntuju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41724/#p41724
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Težave pri nadgraditvi na verzijo 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41725/#p41725
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bos sel gledat norce za cesto?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nikjer ni bilo prenosa Å¡tarta :/
<CrazyLemon> sej govoriš o DOS ane? :D
<CrazyLemon> o lej..že v prvi etapi bodo kle
<CrazyLemon> tam okrog enajstih
<CrazyLemon> torej ne.. ne bom jih motu :D
<CrazyLemon> vidim pa kje je prva časovna kontrola :)
<CrazyLemon> sam ne gredo mimo mene..ampak po drugi strani na Å¡marje
<CrazyLemon> škoda..js bi jim privošču na prvi etapi tist 20% klanec :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: baloh ma stream
<zdobersek> http://www.markobaloh.com/2013/si
<Seniorita> Marko Baloh
<CrazyLemon> 2013!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek baloh je že na svetem antonu!
<CrazyLemon> zdaj gre na marezige!
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da bo na šmarjah čez slabih 20min
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/p320x320/1517722_10203178540521162_4397045583101234730_n.jpg
 * CrazyLemon se ponavadi vozi v nasprotni smeri
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na levem ekranu mam stream,  na desnem pa blackblox
<zdobersek> siba ga gospod
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mhm
<yang> na smarjah sem bil zadnjic z avtom
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js ne rabim met blackboxa..poznam na pamet pot :p
<CrazyLemon> pa je... reklame..
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ni vršiča letos?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: seveda je, tavecji hrib
<CrazyLemon> ah..4 etapa
<CrazyLemon> search ga ni najdu
<CrazyLemon> (stupid chrome)
<zdobersek> YEAH, CHROME
<CrazyLemon> no zdobersek zdaj gre skozi babiče in pol na pomjan.. pol je pa spust do šmarij :)
<CrazyLemon> in nato spust do portoroža/lucije
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dej pejt za cesto
<zdobersek> da te vidim
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si resen? sj vidiš da so nonstop reklame.. mogu bi ga zrušit da sploh pridem na stream :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a vidiš! to na levi je pa moja osnovna šola! :D
<CrazyLemon> pa mal je zabluzu na tistem ovinku
<CrazyLemon> desno bi mogu it ne levo
<CrazyLemon> to pa niso šmarje ampak križišče :)
<dz0ny> !g Å¡marje
<Seniorita> Občina Šmarje pri Jelšah http://www.smarje-pri-jelsah.si/
<Sky[x]> http://www.siel.si/
<Seniorita> SIEL, Informacijske rešitve, d.o.o.
<Seniorita> »Smo informacijsko podjetje, ki se ukvarja z osnovnim ter naprednim gostovanjem, načrtovanjem sistemov ter spletnim programiranjem namenskih aplikacij.«
<Sky[x]> hud page! :D
<dz0ny> idioterna: http://packetbeat.com/
<Seniorita> Packetbeat - Application Monitoring - Open Source
<Seniorita> »Packetbeat is an Open Source Application Monitoring and Packet Tracing (Packet Sniffer) system. It works by sniffing the traffic and analyzing network protocols like HTTP, MySQL and REDIS.«
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ^^ lej ta page
<Matthai> eno vprašanje, če kdo ve... kako bi na oddaljenem računalniku preko notify-send prikazal obvestilo (ssh-jam se lahko gor)
<dz0ny> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<dz0ny> pol pa un notify-send
<dz0ny> Matthai: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/6228/better-way-to-use-notify-send-with-at-or-cron
<Seniorita> Better way to use notify-send with at or cron | commandlinefu.com
<Seniorita> »Better way to use notify-send with at or cron - DISPLAY=:0.0 XAUTHORITY=~/.Xauthority notify-send test - we don't need to export variables to set a env to a command, we may do this before the command directly«
<Matthai> tnx, kaj je pa XAUTHORITY?
<dz0ny> tocn to kar se slis
<dz0ny> dovoljenje za upravljanje x streznika
<dz0ny> en token k ti ga session-manager priskrbi
<upd_> !t en sl indecisive
<Seniorita> neodločenih
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> ustavu se je! specialko vozi in se je ustavu pri rdeči!!!
<CrazyLemon> i can not believe it!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: you don't know the first thing about cycling
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pls tell me sensei
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ustavis vedno, ne glede na barvo luci
<idioterna> pol pa pogledas in ce je frej odpeljes
<idioterna> ne glede na barvo luci.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna to je pa stupid..zakaj bi ustavu če je zelena
<idioterna> let me show you
<CrazyLemon> sej sm vidu tistega taxija
<CrazyLemon> je že v redu :)
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vITMHknW3gg https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBBYsGmpCb0
<Seniorita> Imbecille Pericoloso II - YouTube
<Seniorita> »And then they'll say: "Cycling in winter is dangerous!"«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdaj sledi kul klanec! :D
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: to so eni drugi
<dz0ny> lol evrovizija je
<dz0ny> al neki
<CrazyLemon> je.. evrovizijo če je na sporedu reality show
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: penale fasejo, ce krsijo CPP
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vem :)
<dz0ny> .sc Who you are, really?
<jablana> Jessie J - Who You Are(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/jessiejofficial/who-you-are ♥18,632 ▶1,825,218
<CrazyLemon> zato je rat..smth lani odstopil :)
<dz0ny> .sc Who you are, really? mikky ekko
<jablana> Who Are You Really (Mikky Ekko Cover)(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/carmen-zang-sama/who-are-you-really-mikky-ekko ♥15 ▶489
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> no joy
<dz0ny> .yt the sun the naked and the famus
<jablana> The Sun (Lyrics) Video HD- The Naked and Famous (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAVyqKqqveQ ♥161 ▶33,360
<dz0ny> a kdo uporablaj dezzer
<dz0ny> uporablja*
<CrazyLemon> deezer.. ne :)
<dz0ny> why?
<CrazyLemon> why would we?
<dz0ny> dunno
<dz0ny> it sucks btw
<CrazyLemon> kaj je tako dobrega da bi mogli plačat za uporabo?
<dz0ny> mja men Å¡e ni ratal enga dobre playliste, "faetured" izbire najt
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41726/#p41726
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-09
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> ciao
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.bitly.com/post/85169217199/urgent-security-update-regarding-your-bitly-account
<Seniorita> bitly blog — Urgent Security Update Regarding Your Bitly Account
<Seniorita> »UPDATE: We have updated the section of this post regarding users who have Twitter or Facebook profiles connected to their Bitly accounts.We have reason to believe that Bitly account credentials have...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41727/#p41727
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Anže Ravnikar: Re: Težave pri nadgraditvi na verzijo 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41728/#p41728
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BnFlEWaCMAAOcCd.png
<CrazyLemon> lol :9
<napsy> mislim si en nov telefon nabavt tam v rangu do 350 z vezavo ... ker telefon kj priporocate?
<napsy> sm mal outdated s tem
<CrazyLemon> napsy oneplus !
<CrazyLemon> 350 brez vezave!
<napsy> htc?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy ne.. oneplus je firma :D
<napsy> aja ono
<napsy> sj se ne da se nabavt
<napsy> al ka?
<CrazyLemon> v sloveniji ne.. v austriji pa se bo dalo :)
<napsy> eh ne da se, rabis invite
<napsy> torej, ker telefon je kj kul v ponudbi?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dobila sem knjige (ubuntu manual)...nrdimo kšno nagradno igro?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kakšne že knjige?
<sasa84> ubuntu manual od založbe stella :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 že.. kateri manual? 13.04 ?
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je že printal
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> zdej printa 13.10
<CrazyLemon> stupid stupid man
<CrazyLemon> a ne bi raje printal 14.04 ?
<sasa84> če se mu ne da dopovedat
<CrazyLemon> ki je dejansko enak kot 13.10 samo da je spremenjeno povsod 13.10  v 14.04
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> ubuntuone so dal vn :P
<CrazyLemon> no pa to
<CrazyLemon> ampak to sm že povsod js popravu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!!
<CrazyLemon> napsy S5, htc one m8, nexus 5, lumia 1520 :p
<napsy> v rangu 350
<CrazyLemon> napsy vsi so v rangu 350 z naročnino
<CrazyLemon> sam vprašanje je kako visoka je naročnina :)
<CrazyLemon> nexus 5 je sicer mal 'v letih' ampak Å¡e vedno awesome sauce :)
<lynxlynxlynx> prvo se vpraši, za kaj vse ga boš rabu
<napsy> oh lord
<napsy> s htc one ma kdo izkusne?
<sasa84> zdobersek, wiiii
<zdobersek> sasa84: hit povej, pristavim tudi zate?
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a kdo tocno ve kako opcache dela ?
<Sky[x]> k ti kompajla php ?
<dz0ny> php se ne kompajla
<dz0ny> v bistvu en mimi vm
<dz0ny> k most used operations shrani v začasno shrambo
<dz0ny> ampak to na levelu vm-ja
<dz0ny> ne tvoje kode
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> sem mislu da prov source skompajla
<Sky[x]> berem zdj github majo lepo napisan
<sasa84> jaaaaaa zdobersek :*
<sasa84> oj dz0ny_ miško
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/new-unreal-tournament-game-will-be.html
<Seniorita> New Unreal Tournament Game Will Be Available For Linux, Free ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ...nrdim pol kao novičko, d začenjamo z nagradno igro za te knjige?
<sasa84> pa bomo dal kšno vprašanje pol pa dobi tist, k prvi pravilno odgovori al pa kej tazga
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 koliko knjig sploh imaš
<sasa84> 15 mi je poslal
<CrazyLemon> jeez :D
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> lohk pa komi kej pošenkamo še tko :P
<sasa84> npr. dz0ny, ti.. :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kiberpipo prašaj če bi radi kakšno knjigo :)
<sasa84> sj res ja :)
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibam...se tipkamo kasnej ;)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdaj se danes začne Giro?
<dz0ny> http://www.linuxvoice.com/the-big-switch/
<Seniorita> Linux Voice
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10288712_826314440731494_8565543753600354821_n.png
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zvecer
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/p320x320/10314573_10203126257852748_4848842417772615981_n.jpg
<yang> heh
<yang> http://partyinfo.si/novice/underground-estradnik-ljubljane-k-dolph
<Seniorita> Underground estradnik Ljubljane a.k.a. Dolph - Party Info
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 18:50
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek muchas gracias
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: y 10EUR por favor
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek give me your bitcoin wallet address
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 2Bfe73093CAf58141Aa45948bBA113735
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek invalid
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sem razmislju ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bl mal ...
<zdobersek> cetverice na DOS-u -- to znese sam 300km na osebka
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek meh..i aint no cheater
<CrazyLemon> DOS so posamezniki.. vsi ostali so cheaterji
<CrazyLemon> to kar počne tušmobil je totalno lame.. še pozdravili niso markota
<zdobersek> explain.
<zdobersek> zakaj ga niso pozdravl?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem.. ker ne zmorejo tega kar on ?
<CrazyLemon> who knows..vem sam da je šel mimo njega ..niti roke mu ni dal ne nič
<zdobersek> I'm gonna need a .gif
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da snemajo live stream :)
<zdobersek> lej kaksno guzvo dela
<CrazyLemon> js še nikoli take gužve nisem naredu.. nikoli!
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst kako folk vozi
<CrazyLemon> kr nemorem verjet
<zdobersek> kako vozijo? a kr po cesti?
<CrazyLemon> a si vidu tistga kamiona s prikolico?
<CrazyLemon> bicikel.com ga bo kmalu ujel
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pocelo je
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek res je
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek winners?
<zdobersek> OGE
<CrazyLemon> in ne sky?
<zdobersek> naah
<zdobersek> sky nima konjev na tej dirki
<zdobersek> v OGE so pa sami bruti
<zdobersek> Tuft recimo, lani je zmagu v LJ
<CrazyLemon> tuft je dobr ja
<CrazyLemon> sam ljubljana je bila sam ravno..tu je klanec ali dva če se prav spomnem
<zdobersek> Hepburn & Durbridge, ta dva masta menda se medalje z OI, s piste
<zdobersek> Meyer, Weening, Lancaster, ti znajo tud TTjat
<zdobersek> Sky ...
<zdobersek> Boasson-Hagen ni svoh, ostalo je pa tko, meh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a vsi morajo prit na cilj?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, steje se pa cas petega
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ratcshob odstopil :)
<zdobersek> nekam svoh je letos vozu
<zdobersek> Rok je letos tud svoh, glede na lani
<CrazyLemon> baje ima zdravstvene težave
<CrazyLemon> a rok sploh tekmuje?
<zdobersek> mhm
<CrazyLemon> uh..več kot 100km za balohom
<zdobersek> BELIEVE
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/139229835
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | 5/9/14 Doma-Z-Domov near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> sm su po bliznci u office.
<zdobersek> like, 34. je
<zdobersek> pa prot dam tudi
<zdobersek> jst sem danes tudi kolesaru
<zdobersek> http://app.strava.com/activities/139204963/
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | 5/9/14 Å kofja Vas, Celje, Slovenia near Å kofja Vas | Times and Records | Strava
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa ti?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne :(
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pričakoval sem da boš šel do topolšice pozdravi baloha..pa si totalno razočaral
<zdobersek> .pic god I care so little
<jablana> http://i56.tinypic.com/22ca43.jpg
<zdobersek> wat
<jablana> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/623/841/04a.gif
<CrazyLemon> so young..so rude
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ayo, OGE
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mja..sm vidu da sky ni bil lih neki
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-10
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izbor brskalnika, ki ni klon Google Chrome  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41729/#p41729
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @10.05.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 56%  pretežno jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:37:32, Kulminacija: 12:59:38, Sončni zahod: 20:21:44
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 14ur 44min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> haii
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: y so 1%
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek just a demo of power
<CrazyLemon> matr je vroče
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 20.9°C @10.05.2014 14:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 74% Veter: severozahodnik 4.2 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:42:04, Kulminacija: 13:02:48, Sončni zahod: 20:23:33
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 14ur 41min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> bananas
<CrazyLemon> 26° je
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jablana> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 24°C @10.05.2014 14:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 54%  delno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:42:44, Kulminacija: 13:03:16, Sončni zahod: 20:23:47
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 14ur 41min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> mater sta blizu, na dosu
<zdobersek> ladler & stucin
<CrazyLemon> ladler pa Å¡tuhin?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡tucin*
<CrazyLemon> baloh je meh
<CrazyLemon> že včeraj opolnoči je bilo vidno da je utrujen.. pa ni šel na power nap ampak on vztraja in drsa po tleh
<zdobersek> lih je stucin prehitu! http://race.blackblox.si/
<Seniorita> Blackblox - Dirka okrog Slovenije/Race around Slovenia 2014
<Seniorita> »BlackBlox & DOS 2014«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nista blizu..izenačena sta
<zdobersek> ampak zakaj tega stucina ni na startni listi?
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je Å¡tucin prehitel
<CrazyLemon> 0.02km/h prednosti ima.. zmagal bo :)
<zdobersek> mim je su!
<CrazyLemon> ja ni čudno da ima prednost štucin
<CrazyLemon> če pa ladlerju ne dela gps
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> al se je pa ustavu
<CrazyLemon> glej last update..14:01
<CrazyLemon>  :D
<zdobersek> ja kaj, pol je ladler ze na cilju?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek al pa se je ustavu
<CrazyLemon> ne piše da bi bil na cilju
<zdobersek> a spi? 45km pred ciljem :>
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa :D
<CrazyLemon> pa 26km je do cilja :D
<CrazyLemon> najbolj zanimivo je to..da je štucin hitrejši kot 7-8 ekip dvojic :)
<zdobersek> ma to so tud bolj take dvojice ... za spas
<zdobersek> meh
<zdobersek> ladler se kr stoji na istem mestu, ocitno je GPS fuc
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tezka bo, na predzadnji etapi je blo 41min razlike
<zdobersek> http://www.taal.si/dosextreme_14/#
<Seniorita> DOS-EXTREME 2014 - Spremljanje rezultatov
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah..če je padu pol je možnost
<CrazyLemon> * 15:01 - Joachim LADLER je novi kralj DOS-a ... z rezultatom 1 dan 20 ur 11 minut je zmagovalec DOS EXTREME 2014 med moškimi solisti! ČESTITKE LADLER!!!!
<CrazyLemon> očitno ni padu
<zdobersek> padu na prvo mesto
<zdobersek> oh snap, lih danes sem bil v Kamniku
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/v-kamniku-gori-pri-obratu-iskra-mehanizmi.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO: V Kamniku gori na območju nekdanjega obrata KIK Kamnik
<Seniorita> »V Kamniku je zagorelo v bližini bivšega podjetja KIK Kamnik, kjer imajo svoj obrat Iskra mehanizmi. Naš bralec nam je sporočil, da gori Iskrin šotor.«
<CrazyLemon> ti si ta požigalec
<zdobersek> ce sem bil brez torbe
<CrazyLemon> mhm..lih to bi požigalec reku
<CrazyLemon> preseneča me število navijačev v belfastu
<zdobersek> v trstu jih ne bo dost manj
<zdobersek> boom
<CrazyLemon> meh..upal sem da bo maarten zdržal
<CrazyLemon> http://predlagam.vladi.si/webroot/files/5719_PVS%205719%20MNZ.pdf
<pitko> dan :D
<pitko> ena nora ideja se da iz 32 posodobit na 64 bitnega ?
<pitko> mislm ubuntu
<orion1111> pitko ma rad v ritko
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> da se
<CrazyLemon> tako da namestiš 64bitni sOS
<pitko> ne da bi naredu ponovno inštalacijo :D
<CrazyLemon> potem ostani na 32bit
<pitko> razumeš sam upgrade iz 32 na 64
<pitko> nora ideja :D
<pitko> xD
<pitko> vem
<pitko> sam prašam če se da pomojm se neda
<pitko> kr sem se močno zajebal k nism nasnel 64 bitnega ...
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tjallingi
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..čalingi
<zdobersek> caio-lingi
<zdobersek> ciao*
<CrazyLemon> cia*
<zdobersek> nsa*
<CrazyLemon> dont be so narrow minded..cia uber alles
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič sem slišal da so uporabljali hrvaška letališča :)
<zdobersek> ce dobr placajo, lahko uporabljajo tud moje letalisce
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tl;dr?
<dz0ny> foss suks
<dz0ny> ?
<dz0ny> tle mate radi kolesa baje https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOlVJv7jAHg
<Seniorita> Matt Hunter Going Around a Corner on his Bicycle - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Matt provides another piece of evidence that 29ers really can corner. Featuring: Matt Hunter Specialized S-Works Enduro 29 Production: Anthill Films http://a...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny PDF? basically
<CrazyLemon> hvali se kako uporabljajo na strežniku
<CrazyLemon> to je pa tudi vse
<dz0ny> a
<CrazyLemon> pa še to je 55% windows strežnikov če se prav spomnem
<zdobersek> \o/
<zdobersek> Nazi-supportive government
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, ravno pogledal percona top 9 tools :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, pozenes tool pa ti pogleda za duplicate keys recimo al pa da lahko delat alter table online  pa za arhivirat je tud fajn + logiranje slow queries
<lynxlynxlynx> pitko: valda se da, samo je dosti ročnega dela, ker kdo bi zgubljal čas z avtomatizacijo take norosti?
<pitko> ja :D
<pitko> jaz sm glup
<lynxlynxlynx> boleča pot v glavnem
<pitko> nevem zakva mam sploh 32 GB
<pitko> mislm
<pitko> 32 BIT*
<pitko> zdej pa negrem brisat
<pitko> k mam vse lepo ...
<pitko> obstajajo kaka navodila mogoče?
<pitko> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> x32 bi rabil, 64 bitnost je precenjena
<lynxlynxlynx> prvo si namesti/naredi toolchain za 64b, potem pa lahko počasi začneš še ostale pakete
<lynxlynxlynx> dvomim, da bi šlo brez precej ročnega prevajanja
<pitko> ah
<pitko> nnebom
<lynxlynxlynx> sem pa že delal ;)
<pitko> aja pa ti je ratal
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> pyrotu je na koncu uspelo, ja; jaz sem samo par detajlov vmes popravil
<lynxlynxlynx> ni bil pa ubuntu
<pitko> aja
<pitko> lepo
<pitko> bom pustu raji k bom vse sfukal :D
<lynxlynxlynx> verjetno, ja
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDhAdMkn9uo
<Seniorita> Toy Trumpet Virtuoso - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Darude's hit dance song "Sandstorm" played on a simple toy trumpet. It almost sounds just as good!«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek old!
<yang> a predvajajo kje eurovision online
<idioterna> hah, se en k verjame mainstream medijem.
<yang> ?
<zdobersek> IT'S A BRAINWASH MAN
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 1%!!
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoqApNTj1PM
<Seniorita> The 40-Year-Old Psychopath - YouTube
<yang> ne morem najdt enga komada z radia
<yang> nisem si prav zapomnil besedila
<yang> v bistvu si ga nikol ne zapomnim, semze veckrat slisal komad
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRLaX98Vp4U
<Seniorita> Efterklang - Black Summer - Official Video - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The video for Efterklang's Black Summer is made and produced by Everything All at Once (Kevan Funk and Benjamin Loeb). Black Summer is taken from Efterklang'...«
<idioterna> pozab evrovizijo
<zdobersek> .yt fuhgeddabadit
<jablana> Ni zadetka
<zdobersek> .t fuhgeddaboudit
<zdobersek> .yt fuhgeddaboudit
<jablana> Fuhgeddaboudit (Donnie Brasco) (ena minuta) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCIGqhcSxtg ♥103 ▶20,739
<yang> idioterna: v redu, ampak ob sobotah zvecer sem ponavadi za kaksno zivahno muziko
<yang> vse mozne besedne kombinacije sem probal za un komad ampak ne najdem
<yang> so neke strani k zapojes pa ujame stimo in najde komad
<yang> mislim da google v glavnem mece ven zadetke novejsih pesmi
<zdobersek> 'are these the rebook or the nike'?
<yang> http://www.dailydot.com/lol/monks-breakdance-mca-day-adam-yauch/
<Seniorita> Breakdancing Buddhist monks honor fallen Beastie Boy
<Seniorita> »No sleep 'til breakdance.«
<yang> Sej vem, da gledate Eurovision
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> se serverji so dol padl :D
<yang> zdej sem videl da oddajajo na VAL 202 tudi
<yang> eh
<yang> ravnokar mislim da je pela tinkara, men njena muzika ni nevem kaj
<yang> zato tezko sodim kaksna je tudi ta pesem
<yang> sicer ji privoscim zmago
<yang> ponavadi je itak ze vnaprej zmenjeno kdo zmaga
<yang> morda bo letos ukraina
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slovenia_in_the_Eurovision_Song_Contest
<yang> od nastopajocih bi izpostavil samo 1993, 2010
<yang> ok 2007
<Seniorita> Slovenia in the Eurovision Song Contest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> pa 2002 recimo
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insieme:_1992 pa tole so tut delno nasi peli
<Seniorita> Insieme: 1992 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> Od nastopov se pa spomnim tegale, kot enega bolj posebnih https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3w0fJ-AvhQ
<Seniorita> Eurovision 2006 Iceland (Semi-final) - Silvia Night - Congratulations - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Placing: 13th, 62 points --- http://www.youtube.com/escbelgium1 http://www.youtube.com/escbelgium2 http://www.youtube.com/escbelgium3 http://www.youtube.com/...«
<yang> heh
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://drp.io/gfsz
<Seniorita> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Seniorita> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<dz0ny> meh
<CrazyLemon> stupid freenode.. uniču mi uptime :(
<yang> 23:15:04 up 842 days, 22:27,  1 user,  load average: 1.02, 1.04, 1.10
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/WSCsm/status/465219281769476096/photo/1
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon approves
<Seniorita> Twitter / WSCsm: Come on Poland! :))))) ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i do not..i need to examine the subjects before approving anything :>
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-11
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2014/05/vlada_drzavna_informatika.aspx
<Seniorita> Zaradi odstopa vlade zastala tudi prenova državne informatike | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Zaradi odstopa vlade Alenke Bratušek je zastala tudi prenova državne informatike, ki so jo zaradi zaostrene javnofinančne situacije začeli pripravljati na ministrstvu za notranje zadeve.«
<yang> ne bodo mogli upgradeat windows licenc
<yang> nema para
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Izbor brskalnika, ki ni klon Google Chrome  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41730/#p41730
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Izbor brskalnika, ki ni klon Google Chrome  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41731/#p41731
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10256067_10154090400905284_2099256056379806121_n.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ljubljana-from-cloudy-windy-javor.jpg
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/p350x350/10356708_501469113311913_46236431951894597_n.jpg
<idioterna> moj pes je ful dreka pojedu k je biu mejhn, pa nc ne zgleda da mu bi kej skodl
<idioterna> tko da pomoje teli mal pretiravajo
<yang> tut za otroke je bols da so mal bolj umazani, da ratajo mal imuni
<yang> a si vidu kdaj bolane cigancke ?
<yang> jst ze po vec let popijem vec k liter vode na dan, pa se nisem Ecolija dobil
<yang> ampak hec je hec
<idioterna> sm vidu bolane cigancke ja
<yang> lol http://www.lifebuzz.com/jazz-cows/#!MfQly
<Seniorita> A Jazz Band Decides To Play For Some Cows... Then Something Delightful Happens.
<Seniorita> »Watch how the cows react..«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTQD7imxd8o
<Seniorita> Cow Concert (unedited) - Part 1 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://www.newhot5.com. The complete first video of the cow concert in Autrans, France.«
<zdobersek> http://www.drbatras.co.uk/campaigns/google/HairLoss/images/banner.png
<idioterna> awesome
<zdobersek> more awesome https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYl68KipxeM
<Seniorita> Stop Stalking Me: The Best of Lena Kochman - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Copyright L. Kochman«
<idioterna> a to je female version remija
<CrazyLemon> less funny
<idioterna> vsec mi je reakcija tapruga k se pogovarja z njo
<idioterna> "you're crazy"
<idioterna> "yes."
<yang> idioterna: lahk probas tut Gigirici od Mr. Dzirla, sam nevem ce se se dobi
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> js si kr z uno vodo glavo umijem k si je suni prej mednozje, k ma spomin po dlakah not
<idioterna> pa sm prec cist kosmat
<yang> http://www.mladina.si/49445/uspeh-ali-smrt/
<Seniorita> Uspeh ali smrt | MLADINA.si
<Seniorita> »»Čang šlang!« zažari v pozdrav mladenka na drugi strani linije - in to je dovolj, da v meni sproži cunami spominov. Preplavi me vonj, dejanski vonj...«
<yang> Najbolj se spomnim ko je v katalogu pisalo "Miss Džirlo, bira Mr. Džirlo osobno"
<yang> Sosed je rekel, da je tip v Stepanjcu zivel in mel ful hud avto za tiste cajte
<yang> Mislim, Frend moj
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgRpAasKv3g
<Seniorita> Hair Loss Solution: Get Hair Thickener Today - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Hair Loss Solution: Instantly get the appearance of thicker hair, hair thickening powder which is the most natural way to hide thinning hair and hair loss in...«
<yang> oslarija
<idioterna> ne vem zakaj bi kdorkoli hotu skrivat lase
<yang> ja neumnost
<idioterna> ampak ce hocjo
<idioterna> nej ane
<yang> vseeno je al jih mas al ne
<idioterna> ja cist vseen ni
<idioterna> u vrtcu so me cukal
<idioterna> ce nebi mel las me nebi mogl
<yang> hehe
<yang> jaz mam od takrat vrtinc
<yang> edin ena frizerka me je do zdaj prov postrigla
<yang> k zmer prav, da gleda kako grejo lasje iz unga vrtinca ven
<idioterna> js ne vem kaj mam k se ne vidm
<yang> sicer mal bedast vedno izgleda, k lahk mam tko do 2cm dolge alpa nad 10cm, vmes pa zgledam kt petelin
<yang> sploh k se zalezis zjutri na ppovsterju
<idioterna> ce te skrbi kako zgledas si lepo dej na glavo rjavo papirnato vrecko
<idioterna> pa oci izrez
<idioterna> pa nau noben vidu
<yang> a tako kt mas ti v profilu na linkedinu
<idioterna> verjetn ja
<idioterna> sej ne vem kaksno mam
<yang> pomanjkanje las je lahko razlicnega izvora, najbolj seveda genetskega, lahko pa tudi zaradi prehrane ali kaksnih zdravil
<idioterna> ja, in?
<idioterna> al pa se postrizes pa jih nimas vec
<yang> moj oce je star nad 70 let pa ma vec las k jaz crnih
<idioterna> js nimam nobenga sivga k sm blond
<idioterna> so vsi 4je se zmer blond
<yang> nasa linija Korenov so pa sami crni
<idioterna> cigancki a?
<yang> stara mama je bla Koren
<yang> ne crne lase
<yang> ne crna polt
<yang> mogoce sva v zlahti idioterna zato sva oba tok pametna
<idioterna> ja sej ce smer spucajo dol niso vec crni
<yang> Nasi koreni so gor iz Zidanega Mosta
<yang> ce maste kaksne srcno-zilne bolezni v familiji pol zna biti da smo kej v sorodu
<yang> pa ni tok pogost priimek kot si ti rekel
<yang> na STAT sem gledal pa mislim da ni v TOP 50
<idioterna> ja to zdej k so se prselil vsi te juznaki
<yang> Å tevilo oseb s priimkom KOREN: 2.640
<yang> Med vsemi priimki je priimek KOREN po pogostnosti uvrščen na 29. mesto.
<yang> hm
<yang> v zasavski regiji jih je sam 25
<idioterna> kako to ni v top 50
<yang> http://www.stat.si/imena_top_priimki.asp
<Seniorita> :: Statisti�ni urad Republike Slovenije - Baza rojstnih imen in priimkov ::
<yang> je v TOP 50 , zmotil sem se
<yang> jst ene par takih poznam kjer v STAT pise med ženskami je manjša kot 5 ali pa se to ime med ženskami ne pojavlja.
<yang> danes so cist druga imena
<yang> vidm pr vrstnikih k majo otroke, tezko se spomnim kako jim je ime
<yang> Pina, Li, Lu, Lilu, Aneja ne vem, vse zivo se spomnejo
<idioterna> grozn ja
<yang> vcasih so bli popularni elvisi, denisi, in samante, jugoslavi tut, pa potem po osamosvojitvi esmeralde
<yang> kako je tvojima ime ?
<zdobersek> uno mas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNp9G2PGcqo
<Seniorita> Sept. 24 A Day in Obama's Gang Stalking Torture Program - Firemen Gang Stalking on Entry & Exit 14 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Look at my videos from Sept. 24 and you will see I was Gang Stalked by both Police and Firemen when I parked to start our walk. In this video I am ending our...«
<yang> ene par jih poznam, ko so se cisto preimenovali tudi na neka vzhodnjaska imena
<CrazyLemon> <idioterna> js si kr z uno vodo glavo umijem k si je suni prej mednozje, k ma spomin po dlakah not
<CrazyLemon> LOOL
<CrazyLemon> ti res nisi normalen :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: a ti ne znas brati med vrsticami
<CrazyLemon> yang ne..xchat tega ne podpira
<yang> http://www.stat.si/images/NOVOROJENCKI_large.png oblak otrok rojenih leta 2011
<yang> kratka imena so v modi
<zdobersek> cigavi modi?
<yang> mislim da tale STAT sice malo zavaja
<yang> verjetno je Denisev se vedno vec kot Jurijev, pa ni v oblaku noter
<yang> Število moških z imenom TAJ: 383 (ali 0,0 % vseh moških)
<yang> 2001-2011 367
<yang> esmerald sploh ni veliko
<yang> Število moških z imenom DENIS: 5.141
<yang> 2001-2011 486
<yang> http://www.stat.si/imena_top_imena_nova.asp
<Seniorita> :: Statisti�ni urad Republike Slovenije - Baza rojstnih imen in priimkov ::
<yang> ja takih imen sploh nisem navajen
<yang> v nasi generaciji jih ni bilo
<yang> tko se slisjo kot kaka imena iz teh fantazijskih romanov
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a čalingi je tudi danes bežal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mhm
<zdobersek> neki ma za bregom
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..boljšo ekipo hoče :D
<zdobersek> what a pun
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BnXr5O1CAAIxWFn.jpg:large
<zdobersek> !context
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kva, to ful dobr deluje
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: vpras kergakol homeopata.
<zdobersek> homoeopata*
<zdobersek> aw yiss http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html
<Seniorita> Radarska slika padavin
<idioterna> a sej dol zasukal?
<idioterna> dz0ny: kdaj so pa belvi zazgal?
<dz0ny> zdejle
<idioterna> aha kul
<zdobersek> kul
<zdobersek> .yt we don't need no water
<jablana> Bloodhound Gang - Fire Water Burn (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adgx9wt63NY ♥28,403 ▶7,316,677
<idioterna> ja zanc smo razmislal
<idioterna> da bi kupl belvi da bi not zemanta office nardil
<idioterna> pa je kr drago
<idioterna> zdej bo mogoce kej cenejs
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> svašta
<dz0ny> fb is down
<dz0ny> facebook
<dz0ny> github tud
<dz0ny> neki so zjebal v tujino
<dz0ny> meh
<idioterna> dz0ny: ker isp?
<idioterna> k men github dela
<dz0ny> softnet
<dz0ny> zdej je kul
<CrazyLemon> to je za softiče :p
<napsy_> cer
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si bral dramo okrog DOSa?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sem
<zdobersek> but I care not
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek of course not..you are one careless dude
<LorD_DDooM> kaj pa je bilo?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM avstrijci so se s kombijem peljali :)
<LorD_DDooM> froza
<LorD_DDooM> groza
<zdobersek> jebemti je zatreskal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek but you dont care :>
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM mhm.. in baje to ni prvi DOS da to počnejo
<CrazyLemon> pa so ekipe opozorile sodnike.. pa nič :)
<zdobersek> NIC
<zdobersek> brezmadezni Slovenec pa drugi!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek am..ne vem če je to bilo govora o ladlerju
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je govora o dvojicah
<zdobersek> sej ni vazen!
<CrazyLemon> evo ga..tudi pri nas nevihta
<zdobersek> a mesane dvojice?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne vem
<CrazyLemon> a sta vidla tole https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib2Dp4foYrg
<Seniorita> Women's tour crash in wormley - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Crash before the official start of the woman's tour stage 4 from cheshunt.«
<zdobersek> a je mela zenska brado??
<idioterna> kaj je DOS?
<CrazyLemon> Dirka Okoli Slovenije
<idioterna> aja
<dz0ny> lol
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> strom mi je vn vrgl
<dz0ny> ta around, around
<dz0ny> twiter je mel cist pohotne misli o tinkari
<idioterna> what else is new
<dz0ny> zunaj piha
<dz0ny> oeng
<dz0ny> orng
<zdobersek> can u blow my whistle baby
<idioterna> jsm pa za ta tedn zaklucu i guess
<idioterna> grem spat
<zdobersek> pocak se dve uri, bos restartu
<CrazyLemon> čutim da bo kmalu tudi pri meni blackout
<idioterna> hm to se pa hitr nabira
<idioterna> Colnago CX 1,191.4 km
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-04
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 8.km SV od KOBARIDA @04/05/2015 05:32:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.3+N,+13.65+E
<luka__> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Johnny Cash - Hurt.
<napsy> ooo :/
<zdobersek> pa vesel ponedeljek
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<napsy> mhm
<napsy> hm
<dz0ny> clicky http://embed.plnkr.co/nIrR2y59oFLk1FRgGPPz/preview
<Seniorita> Plunker - Untitled
<idioterna> kr uredu muzika
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny but chrome still works!
<dz0ny> <41 == crash
<CrazyLemon> kdo sploh uporablja outdated chrome?!? debian?!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> firefoxu je zgleda vseen
<napsy> men tut chrashne
<napsy> Version 41.0.2272.76 Ubuntu 14.10 (64-bit)
<CrazyLemon> oh my.. zakaj nimaš google ppaja ? :)
<napsy> mam slabe izkusne
<napsy> na dev kisti si ne morm privoscit lih neki sesuvanj z daily buildi :)
<CrazyLemon> daily buildi?
<napsy> al obstaja tut stable kanal
<dz0ny> sure
<dz0ny> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<dz0ny> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ beta main
<dz0ny> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ canary main
<napsy> aja chrome
<dz0ny> also dev
<dz0ny> napsy: sej chromium tud crkne
<napsy> mhm sj js mam chromium
<zdobersek> vse crkne
<zdobersek> build from source maybe
<zdobersek> go ride a bike maybe
<zdobersek> !log 7:00 12:00 o what a (Mon)day
<CrazyLemon> wth
<CrazyLemon> who are you trying to hack?!?
<CrazyLemon> stop it!
<zdobersek> !squeeze CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> no! dont!
<zdobersek> !juice CrazyLemon
 * CrazyLemon pees
<zdobersek> mmmmkay
<zdobersek> l8orz
<CrazyLemon> http://www.autonews.com/article/20150426/OEM06/304279993/jaguar-adds-horsepower-to-the-dashboard
<R33D3M33R> kupiš si avto za 50k+ € potem pa gledaš na porabo ... narobe svet ...
<idioterna> hm?
<upd> zgradiš si ful velko hišo pol pa gledaš na izolacijo narobe svet a :)
<CrazyLemon> ali si pa kupiš avto za 100k+ € in ti je vseeno za porabo
<CrazyLemon> </tesla_promo>
<idioterna> al pa si kups bicikl za jurja pa prides lih kamr cs
<CrazyLemon> za jurja? bl težko s soro!
<idioterna> jsm dubu 105 za jurja
<idioterna> in to 2014, tko da je kr uredu
<idioterna> sicer sm po 2k ze ketno zamenu in sm dau kr dura-ace
<idioterna> k vsaj mal dl zdrzi
<CrazyLemon> http://uberstudent.org/
<idioterna> na okol 3500 trenutno menjavam
<Seniorita> UberStudent | Linux for Learners
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš! pri tesli ne rabiš nobene ketne menjat!
<CrazyLemon> nobenga olja! nič!
<idioterna> sam zaletet se ne smes ker unicorn souls pobegnejo vn
<idioterna> pa mas eksplozije
<R33D3M33R> upd: zgradiš si tako hišo kot jo zmoreš vzdrževati
<R33D3M33R> če nimaš denarja ne kupiš 3.0 mašine, ampak nekaj varčnejšega
<idioterna> ce mas denar tudi ne kupis 3.0 masine
<idioterna> ampak nekaj bolj odgovornega
<idioterna> zakaj bi kupoval tako masino?
<CrazyLemon> kupiš 1.5dci!
<idioterna> ker rad v zrak spuscas vecjo kolicino strupenih snovi kot je nujno potrebno?
<Lily1310> Pozdravljeni:-)
<Lily1310> Nisem bila na ircu ze leta in leta.. :-)
<lynxlynxlynx> zdravo
<Lily1310> Splih nisem vedela da se to deluje :-)
<lynxlynxlynx> kanal je namenjen slovenski ubuntu skupnosti, a debate so redko na to temo
<lynxlynxlynx> valda :)
<Lily1310> A tako... So še kakšbi drugi slo kanali? :-) Kolk pa je povprečna starost uporabnikov tukaj gor? :-)
<lynxlynxlynx> nekaj jih je še ziher, a na tem strežniku so bolj projektno naravnani
<yang> Lily1310: dobrodosla
<lynxlynxlynx> če bi moral ocenit povprečno starost tu, bi rekel 30
<Lily1310> Pol smo nekje isto. Generacija ki je odrasla z mircem :-)
<lynxlynxlynx> dokler so bla Å¡e okna
<Lily1310> :-)
<lynxlynxlynx> ti si tudi že preklopila?
<CrazyLemon> pov. starost 30? ne vem če.. zdobersek je mladenic, dz0ny tudi
<CrazyLemon> upd prav tako
<CrazyLemon> tko da tam..okrog 26 is my guess
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ostali nismo
<Lily1310> Hahaaa. Misliš preklopla na 30? Letos bom. :-)
<lynxlynxlynx> linux :D
<jabuk> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzYyL2FuY2hvcm1hbi42NjJkYS5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/009ee80f/1c0/anchorman.jpg
<dz0ny> it is 4 now
<CrazyLemon> evo.. da ne bo lynx govoril da smo večinoma offtopic http://ubuntuonair.com/     čez 30min
<Seniorita> Ubuntu On-Air |
<dz0ny> Linux shramba 4.0.1-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 29 12:00:26 CEST 2015 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<Seniorita> »Ubuntu Community Q&A«
<Lily13> Ah ne... Mah jaz pa računalniki... :-) Nekaj se že spoznam, veliko pa ne. Največ pa sem tak prek telefona na netu. :-) Tud zdaj :-)
<dz0ny> that has linux too
<dz0ny> .yt tom indiana
<jabuk> INDIANA - TOM ASPAUL https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P20paYp4_A
<napsy> rabim en postgres RDBMS
<napsy> oz neki da lahka hitr brskam
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: kaj je to?
<dz0ny> napsy: pgweb
<dz0ny> tko kot heroku dataclips
<napsy> u kul :)
<dz0ny> .yt new coke health
<jabuk> HEALTH :: NEW COKE :: MUSIC VIDEO https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3_dedjucgM
<dz0ny> ^^ lynxlynxlynx mark spregovori
<napsy> hm sam s tem pgweb ne morm manipulirat
<dz0ny> kako ne
<dz0ny> UPDATE
<dz0ny> CREATE
<napsy> aja prek query morda
<dz0ny> sure :)
<dz0ny> p pgadmin3 imaš v repotih
<dz0ny> sam men je tist mal overkill
<idioterna> http://www.ted.com/talks/frans_de_waal_do_animals_have_morals
<Seniorita> Frans de Waal: Moral behavior in animals | Talk Video | TED.com
<zdobersek> NO TIME
<napsy> kje so sploh tabelce pr tem pgadmin
<lynxlynxlynx> pa sej je praktično identičen myadmin
<napsy> predpostavlas da znam z myadmin delat
<napsy> sm ze ugotovu
<napsy> so res mal zakompliciral
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UpSlpvb1is
<Seniorita> Re: Man Vs. Wild, Bear Grylls is a Phony - YouTube
<Seniorita> »(VER ESPAÑOL MÁS ABAJO) The phony bear faked it in Kilauea Volcano also. He taped most of the show a few hundred feet from various highways. He didn't even h...«
<yang> May the 4th be with you !
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: ubuntu 15.10 name announced  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qyKhIDxW9ms/ubuntu-15-10-name-announced
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 15.10 aka Wily Werewolf | Vampires are not welcome in the next six months
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skzFL-Cs66w#t=10m55
<Seniorita> Commute #20570 - YouTube
<idioterna> tkole te probajo zbit ce po predpisih vozs
<idioterna> tko da pol rajs tkole nardis i guess
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skzFL-Cs66w#t=12m40
<Seniorita> Commute #20570 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ni nič takega pri 10m55s
<idioterna> razn tega da noben ne ustav tam k mam js prednost
<idioterna> pa morm med dvema par ton tezkima gajbama pleha cilat
<idioterna> da me ne povozta
<CrazyLemon> pri 12m40 te res ni videl oz. mu je bilo vseeno če si tam
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ampak ce bi hotu po predpisih vozt pr 12m40 bi me uizi povozu
<CrazyLemon> no ne vem če bi te lih povozu.. ruknu bi te ja :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak to pri 13m50 pa je over the top
<CrazyLemon> to mi je huje kot pa tisto pri 12m40
<idioterna> a k vrata odpre?
<idioterna> sej ne vid
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> kako ne vid?
<CrazyLemon> ne vidi ker niti pogleda ne
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> mors pogledat da vids
<idioterna> sam k noben ne gleda
<idioterna> pol noben ne vid
<yang> heh idioterna pazi da ne bos kot lilo koncal enkrat
<yang> ti si hitrejsi od mestnega prometa
<idioterna> ja zakaj pa misls da grem z biciklom
<idioterna> ce bi se hotu cijazit pa povzrocat raka drugim ljudem bi si ze 20 let nazaj kupu avto
<yang> pr taki hitrosti skor ne rabis po kolesarski vozit
<idioterna> a zgleda k da po kolesarski vozm
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skzFL-Cs66w#t=14m
<Seniorita> Commute #20570 - YouTube
<idioterna> pac vem kje avti vozjo pa kako nc ne gledajo
<idioterna> in grem tam k je varno
<zdobersek> opa! https://youtu.be/skzFL-Cs66w?t=15m
<Seniorita> Commute #20570 - YouTube
<idioterna> opa what
<idioterna> sej ni nobenga
<zdobersek> yang: povej mu
<idioterna> zdobersek: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skzFL-Cs66w#t=16m20 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skzFL-Cs66w#t=17m45
<Seniorita> Commute #20570 - YouTube
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skzFL-Cs66w#t=18m55
<Seniorita> Commute #20570 - YouTube
<idioterna> why not?
<yang> cez rdeco si sel
<yang> na temu danasnjemu commutu bi te lahko najmanj 4x zbil
<yang> pac dober reakcijski cas imas
<idioterna> ja pa?
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne bi su cez rdeco?
<idioterna> sej ni blo nobenga
<idioterna> a bi mogu stat pa v luft gledat?
<yang> no
<yang> ampak ce bi sel cez rdeco
<yang> pa bi v tistem prisel avto in te zbil bi bil sam kriv
<yang> ker avti lahko vozijo skozi zeleno do najvisje omejitve ki je v naselju
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> to ni res
<idioterna> vozniki avtomobilov morajo nardit vse kar je v njihovi moci, da preprecijo, da njihova nevarna naprava povzroci kakrsnokoli skodo ali poskodbe
<idioterna> to pomeni, da morajo skozi nepregledna krizisca v naselju voziti z bistveno zmanjsano hitrostjo
<yang> jah ampak ce t inekdo skoci iz bilokaterega razloga, recimo ce je pijan na cestisce kaj bos naredil
<idioterna> recimo tam okol 30 max ce je omejitev 50
<yang> ce ne mores predvidet
<idioterna> nic ne mores, zato moras voziti pocasneje
<idioterna> ker _moras_ pricakovati tako rec sredi mestnega sredisca
<yang> ce ti skoci na celovsko ko je 60 omejitev, pri taki hitrosti ga ubijes
<idioterna> nimas izbire, ker je tvoj avto zelo nevarna naprava
<idioterna> ja, zato pa ne smes vozit 60 ce vidis da nekdo hodi po robu ceste tam
<idioterna> ce ga vidis sredi ceste moras ustavit.
<idioterna> nimas nobene druge moznosti
<idioterna> ce vidis kolesarja ki se pelje 5km/h po sred celovske
<idioterna> se moras ustavit
<idioterna> lahko poklices policijo
<idioterna> ne smes pa mu nicesar storiti
<idioterna> ce karkoli storis, si 100% odgovoren
<idioterna> in ce reces da nisi vidu kolesarja ki je vijugal sredi ceste
<idioterna> to pomeni da nisi gledal na cesto
<idioterna> in si spet 100% odgovoren
<idioterna> ker to moras poceti
<yang> ja ampak ce ti skoci pa na vozni pas tisti trenutek ko gres ti mimo pa nimas kaj narest, ne mores vakega pesca gledati ko hodi po plocniku in predvidevati da bo en pijan enkrat slucajno skocil na cesto in zato voziti 10kmh
<idioterna> ja, _MORAS_
<idioterna> v prometnih predpisih pise
<idioterna> ce jih ne poznas, potem je bolje da vrnes voznisko
<idioterna> men pa po drugi strani ni treba upostevat predpisov, ker prakticno nikogar ne ogrozam
<idioterna> bi se moral ful potrudit da bi koga poskodoval
<idioterna> ce bi ga bi seveda bil 100% odgovoren
<idioterna> ampak vecina vas je itak v jeklenih kantah zaprtih
<idioterna> in bi se ubil preden bi do vas prisel
<idioterna> tko da tega ne delam
<yang> kako da nisi odgovoren, pesec ima prednost pred kolesarjem, lahko tudi kdo od njih prekriza kolesarsko pot in si spet odgovoren, ker ga nisi opazil
<idioterna> kako ga pa lahko ne bi opazil?
<zdobersek> invisibility cloak
<idioterna> kolesarji nismo v zelezni skatli z majhnimi okenci
<idioterna> precej dobro vidimo okoli sebe
<idioterna> za razliko od voznikov
<idioterna> k slabs vidjo ven kot ce bi bli v podmornci
<idioterna> pa itak v telefone gledate
<idioterna> tko da je vseen tut ce bi sedel na strehi
<idioterna> js pa pac pogledam levo desno
<idioterna> vidm da je frej
<idioterna> pa grem
<idioterna> ce ne vidm da je frej pa ne grem
<idioterna> pred vogali se pac ustavm
<idioterna> k vem da bi lahko izza vogala vsak moment lahko karkol stopil
<idioterna> ne glede na to kaksne lucke so na semaforjih
<idioterna> sam vozniki ste tok brezskrbni
<idioterna> ker vas pac varuje pleh
<idioterna> in vam je vseen ce koga ubijete
<idioterna> k si mislte 'itak sm upostevu predpise, nism kriv'
<idioterna> poleg tega ce js pesca zbijem itak koncam z glavo v robniku v vecini primerov
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> me verjetn se tozt neb mogu!
<CrazyLemon> 16m45s
<CrazyLemon> nice one!
<CrazyLemon> pričakovano sicer ampak still nice :>
<idioterna> kva to
<idioterna> a k grem mim busa
<CrazyLemon> ko te spet poskuša zrinit ja :D
<idioterna> ja pazt mors da ne prides v situacijo ko se ti sam se oza prostor
<idioterna> pa ne mors vn
<idioterna> bols je prtisnt pa prehitet ko je lukna
<idioterna> kokr cincat neki
<idioterna> nc, grem nazaj i guess
<CrazyLemon> pejt!
<CrazyLemon> godspeed!
<zdobersek> ja!
<zdobersek> red is the new green
<upd> oh god, v tem videu je vse narobe
<zdobersek> too many cards
<zdobersek> cars
<idioterna> all the lights are blue
<idioterna> upd: hocs rect da zasedam cist premal ceste?
<idioterna> da bi mogu bit vsaj 5m dolg pa 2m sirok
<upd> ne, samo svojo vožnjo bi moral prilagoditi temu da si šibkejši člen na cesti
<upd> čez robnik na cesto pa kje si to vidu haha
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> zakaj bi moral jaz karkoli prilagajat, ce sem sibkejsi?
<idioterna> naj se mocnejsi prilagodijo
<idioterna> pescem se pa itak prilagajam
<upd> da, naslednjič bom tud z avtom šel mal po pločniku pa mal nazaj na cesto
<upd> sicer pa
<upd> <idioterna> zakaj pa ne bi su cez rdeco?
<upd> <idioterna> sej ni blo nobenga
<upd> tu si že povedal da si navaden egoist
<upd> rdeča je stop wtf
<idioterna> ja sej se ustavm
<idioterna> pa pogledam ce je frej
<idioterna> pa vidm da ni nobenga
<idioterna> pa grem naprej
<idioterna> kva sm pa egoist?
<upd> jaz grem peš pa se ustavim če je rdeča pa če ni nobenga čakam da je zelena
<idioterna> pa itak z avti skos hodte mal po plocniku
<idioterna> ja, js ti ne morm pomagat ce cakas da je zelena
<idioterna> ne vem za koga cakas
<idioterna> a ce je zelena gres pa cez, ne glede na karkoli?
<upd> ja jebat ga, če je pa falirana kolesarska, sej se vidi z trolo
<upd> če je zelena grem čez ko vem da je varno
<idioterna> no vids
<idioterna> in ce gres cez zeleno ko je varno
<idioterna> zakaj ne bi sel tut cez rdeco ko je varno?
<upd> kakorkoli, s svojo vožnjo ogrožaš sebe in druge
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> koga pa ogrozam?
<upd> zato, ker je rdeča stop
<upd> get it
<upd> :)
<idioterna> ja, sej stop znak pomen da se ustavis
<idioterna> ampak ne do konca vesolja
<upd> in počakaš na zeleno.
<idioterna> sam dokler se ne prepricas da je varno jit naprej
<idioterna> to pa ni treba
<upd> a res :)
<idioterna> pred stop znakom tut ne cakas na zeleno
<idioterna> res
<upd> stop znak ni semafor
<idioterna> no povej mi koga ogrozas, ce se ustavis pred rdeco
<idioterna> vidis da ni nikogar
<idioterna> in gres naprej
<upd> gre se za to, da ti misliš da bo videl, drugi bo pa videl da ima zeleno, in v isti sekundi zate ne bo več varno
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> kaj jaz mislim da bo videl
<idioterna> _JAZ_ vidim da ni nikogar
<idioterna> ce imam _JAZ_ zeleno, potem tudi ustavim
<idioterna> ker ne morem pricakovat da bo uno teslo vidlo ven iz avta
<idioterna> takole: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MmcIbT79vU
<Seniorita> Decoration Lights - YouTube
<Seniorita> »They serve no purpose in traffic whatsoever.«
<idioterna> si vidu?
<idioterna> semafor ne pomeni tistga kar si ti mislu.
<idioterna> ker ce bi, bi voznik tega avtomobila ustavil
<idioterna> pa ni.
<idioterna> ustavil pa ni zato, ker ni gledal na cesto
<upd> taxi pa sploh ne Å¡teje kot vozijo ravno tako kot ti, v stilu GLAVNI sem
<idioterna> ne zarad semaforja
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej
<idioterna> ampak ce bi jaz pricakoval, da drugi upostevajo predpise
<idioterna> me ne bi blo vec med zivimi
<idioterna> torej
<idioterna> koga ogrozam?
<idioterna> tega taksista al kaj?
<idioterna> sej mu ne bi sipe prebil
<idioterna> njemu ne bi blo nic
<upd> s svojimi manevri, vse okoli tebe
<idioterna> ja, koga tocno?
<idioterna> pokazi na enga?
<idioterna> unga k je prek kolesarske steze vrata odpru pred mano?
<upd> ne pomisleš pa, da se ti bo drugi poskusil izognit, in se med tem lahko v drugega zabije
<idioterna> al une k zavijajo desno prek kolesarske pa nic ne pogledajo
<idioterna> zakaj je pa to moj problem?
<idioterna> naj pazi nase ane
<idioterna> al pa naj se ne vozi z avtom
<idioterna> ce ne zna
<idioterna> ko grem jaz z avtom grem pocasi in strpno
<idioterna> in puscam prednost sibkejsim udelezencem
<idioterna> ostali pa trobijo
<idioterna> ker grem kao prepocasi
<idioterna> niso prebral 4. clena zprcp
<upd> ja sej meni tudi, taksisti so še najhujši
<idioterna> men je vseen
<idioterna> ce si v avtu si nevaren
<idioterna> tut jaz sem, ko sem v avtu
<idioterna> zato pa vozim skrajno previdno
<idioterna> pa ne bom nic manj zbil otroka ki bo izza vogala prilaufal ob ravno napacnem cajtu
<idioterna> zato potem raje ne grem z avtom, ce lahko
<idioterna> ker z biciklom pa ne bom ubil otroka
<idioterna> pa se onesnazujem ne, pa guzve ne delam po parkplacih
<upd> boš, tam si skočil iz kolesarske čez travo, na cesto
<idioterna> ja
<upd> druge si ogrožal
<idioterna> ja?
<idioterna> koga pa?
<upd> ja si ji
<upd> end of story
<idioterna> koga?
<upd> a si nakazal ta manever
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> seveda ne
<upd> kaj če bi kdo šel po cesti
<idioterna> nazaj sem pogledal, ce kdo pelje za mano
<idioterna> ja halo
<idioterna> kako kaj
<upd> ena baba se ustraši enga norca
<idioterna> ubil bi me.
<upd> ko skoči čez travo na cesto
<upd> pa povzroči cesto
<upd> ne samo tebe
<idioterna> haha
<upd> lahko bi druge
<idioterna> mhm, totalno
<idioterna> a se ti ze kdaj peljal s kolesom?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Drop-Down Terminal `Guake` 0.7.0 Released, Available In PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/hq3igdF6opA/drop-down-terminal-guake-070-released.html
<idioterna> zgleda da ne
<idioterna> ves, na biciklu lahko obrnes glavo
<idioterna> in pogledas nazaj
<idioterna> in ce vidis, da ni nikogar
<idioterna> potem pac peljes
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne bi?
<idioterna> v avtu pa pac nicesar ne vidis
<idioterna> pa ne mores kar zavit
<upd> se vozim ja, in sem se veliko prevozil
<idioterna> ampak vecine vas to ne ustavi
<idioterna> no, potem ves da moras samo pogledat cez ramo
<idioterna> vidis da ni nikogar za tabo
<idioterna> in ni problema
<idioterna> ce pa kdo je
<idioterna> potem pa itak nimas izbire
<idioterna> ker gleda v telefon in te bo mirno ubil
<idioterna> pa pol reku "nism ga vidu/vidla"
<upd> v avtu nič ne vidiš, če ne bi nič videl, bi se vsi zaletavali
<idioterna> saj se
<idioterna> 25.000 mrtvih na leto je
<idioterna> pa * 3 dolgotrajno poskodovanih
<upd> in koliko je to %
<idioterna> to je 100k ljudi vsako leto samo na evropskih cestah
<upd> izvzemi neprilagojeno hitrost pa alkohol
<idioterna> to je bistveno vec % kot pri kolesarjih.
<idioterna> zakaj bi moral to izvzemat?
<idioterna> neprilagojena hitrost je tudi 30
<upd> ker govorimo o tem koliko se vidi iz avta
<idioterna> nic se ne vidi
<idioterna> saj vozim avto
<idioterna> pa vem da se nic ne vidi ven
<idioterna> pa tudi ce vidis itak nic ne mores
<upd> ja pol pa čudno da si še živ
<idioterna> tam si, med ostalimi avtomobili
<idioterna> ne mores nicesar storiti, vozis tako kot vozijo ostali
<idioterna> al pa se zaletijo vate
<upd> je če si ovca v avtu
<idioterna> saj nimas izbire
<idioterna> za tabo vozi idiot s 5cm varnostne
<idioterna> pred tabo vozi 160
<idioterna> kaj pa lahko nardis?
<idioterna> vzges vse 4 blinkerje in spustis gas
<idioterna> in zacne trobit uni zadaj
<upd> na bremzo pritisneš
<idioterna> ne smes
<idioterna> prepovedano je
<idioterna> z zakonom
<upd> vožnja s 5cm tud
<upd> pa si even
<idioterna> ne deluje tko
<idioterna> nic kar drugi pocnejo ti ne daje nobene pravice, da krsis zakon
<idioterna> lahko samo poklices policijo
<upd> zakaj pa pol skačeš iz kolesarske čez travo na cesto
<idioterna> in reces "en vozi 5cm za mano"
<idioterna> in se ti smejijo
<idioterna> zato ker noben predpis ne pravi, da ne smem skakat cez travo
<idioterna> pravi samo da moram vozit tako, da nikogar ne ogrozam
<idioterna> to pa itak ze
<upd> pravi, da ne smeš vijugat, in naglo menjat pasove pa še pa še
<idioterna> vedno se prepricam, da je pot prosta
<idioterna> ker ce se ne bi
<idioterna> to velja za motorna vozila
<idioterna> za pesce in kolesarje pa ne
<upd> a piše tud da greš lahko čez rdečo
<idioterna> ne, to pa ne
<idioterna> to pa js na lastno pest in odgovornost
<upd> :)
<idioterna> in zato da se smejem polcajem
<idioterna> k sam zamahnejo z roko
<idioterna> "ka se bom se s totim pubecom zdaj jebo"
<idioterna> ce si na specjalki itak kr stran pogledajo
<idioterna> ce si na damskem mestnem biciklu in vozis po predpisih kokr lahko
<idioterna> pol te pa seveda ustavjo pa ti napisejo kazen
<idioterna> ker "si su v napacno smer"
<idioterna> "bi moral jit pes ob kolesu"
<idioterna> in take idiotizme
<idioterna> in pol se folk raje pelje z avtomobilom kot z biciklom
<idioterna> in je pac vec kot 100 mrtvih zarad tega
<idioterna> ker so motorna vozila pac nevarne naprave
<idioterna> ki jih je tezko obvladat
<upd> pol je pa fajn, če imaš še previlegij od policajev, moram kolo zamenjat
<upd> pa voziš se po cesti, ko je kolesarska zraven
<upd> zakon ti pravi, da moraš uporabit kolesarsko stezo, če je
<upd> ubistvu, tvoja vožnja, je slabša, kot pa tistih 5% nesposobnih voznikov
<upd> prehitevanje trole, čez polno črto na nasprotni vozni pas
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> zakaj bi bla slabsa
<upd> pol pa ti tukaj kako smo nevarni z avti dej ne seri
<idioterna> sej mam manj k desetino teze najbl mejhnga avta
<idioterna> seveda ste nevarni
<idioterna> vasa kineticna energija je par stokrat visja
<idioterna> pa se voznje vam ni treba obvladat
<upd> ja, samo teža te moti, k veš da boš letu, po zraku, zarad svoje nespametne vožnje
<idioterna> ker vas varuje pleh
<idioterna> in lahko kar pobijate
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> teza me moti ker pohabite vec kot 300 ljudi na leto samo v sloveniji
<upd> sej, zato pa gradimo kolesarske da ste varni
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> kje pa gradite kolesarske?
<idioterna> ker js vidm predvsem ceste za avtomobile
<idioterna> kolesarske so bolj kot ne slaba sala
<upd> v posnetku imaš več kot polovico časa kolesarsko razen od začetka
<idioterna> najbolj so mi vsec kolesarske k peljejo _skozi_ oglasni pano na avtobusni postaji
<idioterna> ja, kaksno kolesarsko
<idioterna> tako k prek nje na random zavijajo avtomobili
<idioterna> pa po njej hodijo pesci
<idioterna> hvala, ampak grem rajs med avtomobili
<idioterna> itak me ne vidjo, tko da me ne morjo zbit
<upd> ja res je, kolesarske so smotano narejene, in noben ne ve čemu služijo ne kolesarji ne pešci, ne avtomobilisti
<idioterna> ce bi mel dobre kolesarske bi se vsaj 40% ljubljane vozilo s kolesi
<idioterna> in bi ceste ble prazne
<idioterna> in bi se lahko tut z avtom normalno vozil
<idioterna> tisti invalidi k pac ne morjo na kolo
<idioterna> pa se cheap bi blo
<idioterna> kolesarsko enkrat asfaltiras pa je prakticno za skos
<idioterna> razn ce napacne sorte drevesa zravn vsadis
<idioterna> pa pol korenine dvignejo
<upd> to moraš pa unim se pritožit ki jih gradijo
<idioterna> mah
<idioterna> ni se mi treba
<idioterna> men cist odgovarja tkole zjutri
<idioterna> namest kofeta mal treninga refleksov za prezivetje
<upd> pa če bi se vas 40% vozilo bi se že med sabo zabijali tako kot v enem mestu
<idioterna> edin kar je bad je da je usran zrak zarad avtov
<idioterna> pa da 200 ljudi umre na leto zarad prometnega onesnazenja
<idioterna> v ljubljani
<idioterna> v kerem mestu se pa kolesarji zabijajo?
<idioterna> to more bit kr hudo, zihr je vec k 100 mrtvih na leto
<upd> sej tud velik kadilcev umre pa Å¡e vedno cigarete prodajajo
<idioterna> ja in?
<upd> ne spomnim se novice, ampak je bila v stilu, kolesarji niso nič bolši od avtomobilistov
<idioterna> kadilci ubijajo v glavnem sebe, ostalih zdaj ne smejo vec tolk
<idioterna> ja, to je bullshit
<idioterna> vsak kolesar je boljsi od vseh avtomobilistov
<upd> ko jih je veliko, so ravno tako agresivni
<idioterna> s kolesom sploh nimas tehnicnih moznosti bit tolk nevaren kot z avtom
<idioterna> mas premal gibalne kolicine
<idioterna> razn mogoce ce bi spredaj montiral ksno kosilnico al pa kej na bicikl
<upd> imaš, s kolesom lahko povzročiš smrtno nesrečo drugega
<idioterna> pol bi mogoce lahko ratu bolj nevaren
<idioterna> ne, ne mores je
<idioterna> drugi lahko narobe odreagira, ampak to je njegov problem
<idioterna> to si lahko na biciklu, pes al pa v trajektu
<idioterna> pa se bo un se vedno zaletel
<upd> torej je bolje da te zbijem, kot da narobe odreagiram
<idioterna> tle bicikl ne igra nobene vloge
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda je bolje
<idioterna> zate zagotovo
<idioterna> ce me zbijes ti ne bo nic
<idioterna> samo jaz bom umrl
<idioterna> ce se zaletis tko da bos ti umrl, pol pa jeba
<idioterna> ampak itak je fora
<idioterna> da na biciklu se moras ze ful potrudit, da gres dovolj hitro, da se lahko ubijes
<idioterna> v avtu grejo pa vsi tolk hitro da je vsaka napaka smrtno nevarna
<idioterna> sploh ne mors jit tok pocas da ne bi bla
<upd> ni res, na kolesu se ubiješ lahko z 20km/h
<idioterna> ker ze z 20km/h loh ubijes
<idioterna> ja tut ce stojis pa pades nazaj se loh ubijes
<idioterna> ce si pes
<idioterna> aja pa ful dobra fora je
<idioterna> k pravjo da bi celade mogle bit obvezne za kolesarje
<idioterna> vec ljudi umre zaradi poskodb glave v avtomobilih
<idioterna> kot na bicikluy
<idioterna> na biciklu.
<idioterna> tko da bi moral predvsem za ljudi v avtomobilih uvest obvezne celade
<upd> a to govoriš o številkah spet al o % ker je kolesarjev 10x manj
<idioterna> o stevilkah in ne
<idioterna> kolesarjev ni 10x manj
<idioterna> ne vem od kje ti ta ideja
<upd> jah tisti ki grejo v sob/ned na kolo sploh ne Å¡tejem
<idioterna> v sloveniji je vsaj 3x tolk biciklov kot avtomobilov
<idioterna> zakaj ne?
<idioterna> sej se vozijo
<idioterna> s kolesi!
<idioterna> pa se neizkuseni so
<upd> ja 2km
<idioterna> sej je vseen
<idioterna> avtomobili so pac nevarni
<idioterna> bicikli pa niti ne
<idioterna> na nizozemskem z bicikli nardijo 4x vec kilometrov kot z avtomobili
<upd> žoga na cesti je lahko nevarna
<idioterna> pa se jih vec ubije z avtom
<idioterna> kot z biciklom
<idioterna> zoga na cesti je lahko nevarna ce ne gledas na cesto
<idioterna> bicikl lahko spustis pa stopis na tla
<idioterna> avta pa pac ne mores ustavit na mestu, ker je pretezek
<idioterna> nc, zdej grem pa res domov
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> bom posnel :)
<upd> haha
<upd> ok
<upd> ja srečno tebi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGIDHrYKJ2s
<Seniorita> CHILD ABDUCTION (Social Experiment) - Child Abduction Prank - YouTube
<Seniorita> »One Share can save a child. CHILD ABDUCTION (Social Experiment) - Child Abduction Prank Like my FB page https://www.facebook.com/JoeySalads Follow me on http...«
<yang> idioterna: ti pri kolesarjenju ne upostevas prometne signalizacije, malo vozis po kolesarski, malo po plocniku, malo po cesti, pa malo cez rdeco, istocasno pa pricakujes da bodo VSI ki vozijo avtomobil vozili SKRAJNO previdno tudi ce jim bo kdo skocil na cesto recimo kak kolesarski zagrizenec ali pesec in potem bi ga tozaril zaradi tega, dvojna merila imas
<yang> jaz kadar se vozim z biciklom se vozim samo po kolesarski stezi po desni strani ali pa ob robu cestisca kjer je ni, predvsem gledam tudi na lastno varnost
<yang> resda pa ne sibam kot strela
<yang> skoda ker so razveljavili predpis da gredo kolesarji lahko do 25kmh
<yang> ti si recimo za pesca veliko bolj nevaren kot avtomobilist, zaradi tega, ker pesec najprej precka kolesarsko stezo predno pride do cestisca in ga bos prej ti ogrozil, ce tam divjas 60kmh kot pa avtomobilist
<yang> jaz se tud vcasih spozabim in kot pesec zaidem na kolesarsko stezo recimo, ne da bi vedno pogledal ce je kak kolesar
<yang> ponekod gre kolesarska steza vzdolz z avtobusnim postajaliscem tudi, in ko stopis iz avtobusa si takoj na kolesarski
<yang> pa dobro, ti recimo obvladas svoj bicikel, mas pa take kolesarje ki ga tudi ne, pa razni starejsi
<upd> vedno pride do točke, ko misleš da obvladaš v nulo, avto motor, kolo in takrat je pizdarija
<upd> videl to že 10x
<yang> ja sej sem vozil motor vcasih, mislim vespo, in vem da sem dostkrat imel sreco , ce pomislim za nazaj, lahko b ise slabse koncalo, pa sem precej skrbno vozil
<yang> sploh ko prides tkole med avte z 40kmh
<yang> kaksen avto se lahko malo v desno premakne, drugi v levo in te zmecka
<yang> se bolj nevarni kot kolesarji so tej skuteristi, do 25kmh ne rabi izpita, pa pobere iz skuterja blokado ven in se pelje 50kmh
<yang> tukaj so stalno generacije ki divjajo skozi naselje
<upd> pri nas na vasi so tudi taki motoristi bili pa jih ni več...
<yang> pa recimo kle ko imamo pot spominov in tovaristva je prepovedano za vsa vozila razen za pesce je dovoljeno, pa se vozijo in z bicikli in z skuterji, se z avti so se vcasih gor spravili
<yang> enkrat se je ena kolesarka zapletla v strik od mojega psa in rekla da me bo tozila, sem rekel naj gre pogledat znak na zacetek poti in potem je sla
<upd> hehe
<yang> ampak skuterist ti pa psa ali otroka do smrti povozi
<yang> ce gre 50kmh tam
<yang> po pespoti
<yang> ce bi jaz bil policaj
<yang> bi se samo tja postavil
<yang> vsak dan gre sigurno 10 skuteristov
<yang> najlazje je iti pred bife pa kasirati voznike ko se vsedejo v avto
<yang> men dost pove o tem da ni nobenih policajev ki bi nadzirali promet, ker me ze 10 let noben ni ustavil
<yang> so me pa dobil na radar, ko sem sel 35kmh namesto 30 kmh
<CrazyLemon> http://teslaclubsweden.se/test-drive-of-a-petrol-car/
<Seniorita> Test drive of a petrol car - Tesla Club Sweden
<yang> tist avtomatski radar
<Seniorita> »In other languages: Swedish, German, Norwegian, Russian, Dutch Having heard so much good about petrol cars, we decided to test drive one. They are said to combine cheap price with long range and fast«
<upd> da, toj ta tud od žal do stožic
<yang> ja
<yang> sej kle sem jaz
<yang> ljudje sprehajajo pse in otroke po tej poti
<upd> ja tu z mojo hodiva, je naju že nekajkrat zadimil kak skuterist ja
<yang> ja
<yang> kadi se ful
<yang> k je gramoz
<upd> jap, kolesarjev je pa polno
<yang> no ampak poglej znak
<yang> pespot je
<yang> prepovedano za kolesarjein skuterje
<upd> aja, nisem niti vedel
<yang> ja
<yang> ce se kaksen kolesar zaleti vate, mu t irece da bos njega tozil...
<upd> očitno jim primankuje kolesarskih stez
<upd> hehe :)
<yang> kolesarska steza je od stadiona dol proti tomacevem in dalje do BTC
<upd> jap, pa dol k je most, pri krožnem so povsod
<yang> ali pa po drugi strani od mostu proti zalam
<upd> je že lepše po parku
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2593-1: Dnsmasq vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2593-1/
<yang> upd: a si ze bil tukaj, ko se ni bilo stadiona ?
<upd> ne
<yang> no takrat je bila sploh se lepsa sprehajalna pot
<yang> ni bilo ceste vmes
<yang> minimum kar bi lahko nardil, ce so ze nardil stadion je to, da bi postavili luci vzdolz sprehajalne poti
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2RiL3RvbWZlbGRvbi41NmRjNi5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/05cd12cc/645/tom-feldon.jpg
<upd> ja ampak sedaj imate igrišče :d
<yang> ja kr nej ga imajo, sej sta ze prej bla dva igrisca tule
<yang> zdej je pac se tretje za kosarko
<upd> aja hehe, ja vedno kdo Å¡pila
<yang> ja
<yang> se kr dogaja
<idioterna> yang: seveda
<idioterna> yang: ker vozniki povzrocijo prakticno 100% vseh telesnih poskodb
<idioterna> yang: ce bi bili kolesarji tako velik problem, potem bi jaz hodil pes
<idioterna> ker sem druzbeno odgovoren.
<idioterna> in zato nimam lastnega avtomobila
<idioterna> skoda k nisem poti nazaj snemal
<idioterna> ene 10x sem cist ustavil
<idioterna> pa ni blo nobenga prometnga znaka
<idioterna> sam otroci so se igral na kolesarski
<idioterna> al pa psi
<idioterna> al pa upokojenci
<idioterna> ampak tega vozniki itak ne morte razumet, ker zivite v napacnem prepricanju, da je cesta narejena za vas in da imate pravico do njene uporabe
<CrazyLemon> lih zdaj ko si se ustavu nisi snemal.. pa si napisal da boš.. how convenint for you!
<upd> ja Å¡koda, bi lahko malo skritizirali :)
<idioterna> ja baterije je zmankal po 11 sekundah
<idioterna> gopro sucks
<upd> zveži na dinamo
<idioterna> nimam dinamo
<idioterna> k za hajduk navijam
<idioterna> ma sej sm ze v preteklosti
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVtB4EY9XpQ
<Seniorita> Random Acts of Kindness - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I know how difficult what she was trying to do may be.«
<CrazyLemon> evo.. lajku sm!
<idioterna> pa se spomnu sm se
<idioterna> da ce bi snemu bi bil uibr borink posnetek
<idioterna> ker se vmes 20 minut po telefonu pogovarjam
<upd> jah če bi bila z avtom nebi imela teh problemov
<idioterna> ne, pol bi povzrocala skodo vsem okol sebe, tko kot ostali vozniki motornih vozil
<upd> a plini pa to
<idioterna> pa degradacija okolja pa asfaltiranje sicer zelenih javnih povrsin pa prostor k ga zasedes
<idioterna> sej ves kako je to
<idioterna> http://movingforward.discoursemedia.org/costofcommute/
<Seniorita> 1.4 What is the full cost of your commute? | Moving Forward
<idioterna> ce gres z avtom druzbo stanes ful dnarja
<idioterna> ce gres s kolesom pa druzbi prihranis ful dnarja
<idioterna> po 4 metre siroki kolesarski stezi se cela lublana loh pele skoz mesto dvakrat na dan
<upd> a če grem z avtom, tebe stane
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda
<upd> če nebi bilo avtov, ti še cest nebi imel
<idioterna> po 4 metre siroki cesti pa niti 5% lublane ne more pridt nikamor
<upd> sej bo zoki zrihtal to
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> ne vem on se z ogromnim crnim mercedezom voz okol
<idioterna> ne verjamem da bo karkol zrihtu
<idioterna> un njegov podzupan se neki sil
<idioterna> ampak mu ne rata
<upd> drugim bo pa prepovedal
<idioterna> aha no to bi blo pol se kr uredu ja
<idioterna> ce bi recimo znotrej obvoznce prepovedal motorn promet za vse razn njega pa sinove
<idioterna> to bi js podprl
<idioterna> bi blo mesto ful bolj prijetno
<upd> sam pol hočem, storitve izven centra, da se pripeljem z avtom do njih
<idioterna> ko te jebe
<idioterna> placaj
<upd> sej ravno toliko plačujem kot ti
<idioterna> 100 evrov na dan, pa te lahko pride iskat en z invalidskim vozickom
<upd> še več registracije pa to
<idioterna> ja, sam zarad tebe je blo treba pognat par sto miljard v gradnjo cestnega omrezje
<idioterna> omrezja
<upd> avtomobilist več prispeva za cesto kot ti
<idioterna> samo ce ma tolk dohodkov kot jaz
<idioterna> pa jih povprecen nima niti pol tolk
<idioterna> tko da se kr lepo na moje stroske vozi
<upd> ja tako kot za ostale stvari internet voda itd
<idioterna> ja, se optiko ma
<idioterna> js pa ne
<idioterna> ker je drzava rajs investirala v ceste
<idioterna> zato da zdej se vec ljudi unicuje zrak
<upd> na naših koncih se v ceste ne invistira že 20 let 0
<idioterna> avtocesto mate se zmer dvakrat cez celo drzavo
<upd> a misleš da boš manj let dočakal zaradi zraka
<idioterna> ziher
<upd> zakaj se pa potem ne preseliš nekam v gozd npr
<idioterna> podatki kazejo, da vsako leto 200 ljubljancanov umre predcasno zaradi prometnega onesnazenja
<upd> ker imaš rad storitve okoli sebe ?
<idioterna> ker nocem z avtom svinjat urbanega okolja
<upd> pa 400 zaradi prevelike količine kebapov
<idioterna> kar bi pocel, tko kot to pocnete vozniki motornih vozil
<idioterna> ja, sam to je njihova odlocitev
<idioterna> jaz pa ne morem nehat dihat
<idioterna> no ampak sej enkrat se mi ne bo dal vec bit druzbeno odgovoren
<idioterna> pa bom kupu vsakmu otroku pa zeni pa seb en audi Q7
<idioterna> pa se bomo mal vozil po mestu za foro
<idioterna> ksn 4.0 turbodizl al kva je ze
<idioterna> pol bomo pa prsli na piknik v vase konce
<idioterna> pa smeti stresl skoz okn
<idioterna> pa sli
<idioterna> kdo nam pa kej more
<idioterna> sej itak ni velik bogatasov
<idioterna> se ne bo dost poznal
<upd> sej to že sedaj delajo
<idioterna> aja pol je pa vse ok
<idioterna> pol pa ni problema ce placujem infrastrukturo zato da ste vi lahko komot na racun mojga zdravja
<idioterna> pa da je mesto tko narjeno da se z avtom povsod pride
<idioterna> k da je 90% drzavljanov invalidov
<idioterna> k ne morjo jit 3km pes
<yang> idioterna: kot vidim, ti preostane samo da se preselis v papuo novo gvinejo, tam se nimajo (avto)cest pa bos lahko v miru kolesaril, ce te ceste motijo, vcasih je bilo na kitajskem veliko kolesarjev, zdej ma pa ze vsak povprecn kitajc avto
<yang> no sej ne rabis it tok delec, lahko se preselis na nizozemsko ali dansko tam so lepo urejene kolesarske steze po celi drzavi
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sam bi rajs da se vi preselite v ameriko
<idioterna> tam se loh v miru povsod vozte z avti
<yang> najboljse prevozno sredstvo trenutno v nepalu je verjetno tudi bicikel, ker ga lahko odneses cez razpokano cestisce
<idioterna> nc vam ne bo mankal
<idioterna> se triple bypass surgery loh dobite k premal migate
<upd> idioterna, a mi priporočaš da 5km hodim s kolesom v trgovino
<yang> pretiravanje pravtako skodi telesu
<idioterna> upd: seveda
<idioterna> upd: ce js loh, zakaj ti neb?
<upd> idioterna, ti sediš v službi ali delaš fizično ?
<idioterna> odvisno
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> aja ti hoces rect da ker mors v sluzbi vcasih vstat s stola si pol upravicen do tega da se tvojo rit dostavi od domacih vrat do sluzbe in nazaj?
<yang> ker ce bi fizicno delal 8-10 ur dnevno se ne bi z veseljem vozil z biciklom 40 min. dalec
<idioterna> funny guy
<idioterna> nism tega opazil ko sm fizicno delal
<upd> ja tako, me zanima, a kolesariš, da se razmigaš pa to ker cel dan sediš, ali si kdaj tako kot jaz ko gre ob 6h v štalo pa konča ob 6-7 zvečer, poleti niti rok ne čutiš ker te vse boli
<idioterna> cist uredu je blo
<idioterna> ja premal treniras ane
<upd> in bi mi ti priporočal kolo
<idioterna> ne, tega nism reku
<idioterna> da bi ti kolo priporocal
<idioterna> reku sm da ti odsvetujem avto
<idioterna> ker ti skoduje.
<upd> mislem, rabim trgovino za hrano pa to
<idioterna> tvoji otroci bodo prej umrli zarad avtomobilov
<upd> avtobus je tko 2x dnevno
<idioterna> aja, ja presel se iz rovt v normaln kraj ane
<idioterna> pa ti ne bo treba trpet
<upd> lej se te čist razumem
<upd> jaz tud če ni dela pa to sem spočit
<upd> grem na kolo
<upd> ni pa to takrat ko imaš delo
<upd> in si sfukan
<idioterna> a takrat ko rok ne cutis se pa z avtom vozis
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> dobr da vem kako varen voznik si
<upd> ja, ker mi ni treba porivat nazaj v klanc
<idioterna> enkrat bomo nehal placevat za to da mas ceste
<upd> praviš presel se v normaln kraj
<upd> ja pa se ti presel nekam
<idioterna> zmenen
<upd> kjer ne boš imel storitev
<upd> pa sveži zrak
<idioterna> se bom js tut vsak dan v ljubljano vozu z veliko plehnato kravo
<idioterna> bomo vidl kolk casa bos rabu da bos prsu do prve storitve pol
<idioterna> ko bojo ceste se trikrat bolj zabasane
<upd> pa krave onasnežujejo zrak, upam da ne ješ govedine
<idioterna> pol bos pa pizdil kok je draga cestnina
<idioterna> seveda ne jem govedine
<yang> idioterna: to da jamras nad mestno infrastrukturo in da je zupan ze pol mesta zaprl zato da se lahko kolesarji vozte po njemu ti ni zadost ?
<idioterna> meso je energetsko dalec prevec potratna hrana
<idioterna> cist nesmiselna
<idioterna> yang: ne, ni mi
<idioterna> yang: ker je zaprl samo tri ulice
<yang> ti bi avte omejil na izven obvoznice ?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> bi jih ja
<idioterna> ker nimajo kaj iskat not kjer ljudje zivijo
<yang> se pravi polovica ljubljancanov ne bi mogla z avtom pred svoja vrata ?
<idioterna> ja, seveda
<idioterna> zakaj pa rabjo avto pred vrati?
<idioterna> a so invalidi?
<yang> pa kje si ti to vide l?
<yang> v katerem mestu
<idioterna> v vseh razvitih urbanih srediscih
<upd> zarad mene lahko center zaprete za avte, dokler bom pa plačeval zavarovanje, pa hočem da se pred bolnico zapeljem z avtom, če plačujem za to
<idioterna> bolnice sploh ne bos mel
<idioterna> ker je ne zasluzis, ce s svojim udobjem povzrocas poskodbe in bolezni drugih
<idioterna> placujes pa itak prakticno nic
<idioterna> ce mas stalo doma mi teb placujemo subvencije
<upd> mi pa vam hrano pridelujemo -.-
<idioterna> jaz 70% vsega kar zasluzim zdevam drzavi samo zato, da se taki kot si ti lahko grejo razprseno gradnjo s katero unicujejo podezelje
<idioterna> in se potem vozakajo z dizli po drzavi, da se mal zastrupljajo
<idioterna> hrano si js kr lepo sam pridelam
<upd> ma kakšno razpršeno gradnjo :D
<yang> idioterna: a se ti zavedas da zupan ni ponudil nobene alternative s tem da je zaprl pol centra in da je sedaj na toivolski cesti 2x vecja gneca kot prej...
<idioterna> yang: ja, pejt pes
<yang> samo obvoz so nardil
<idioterna> al nimas za cevle, ker je avto tolk drag?
<idioterna> ce rabs marelo ker dezuje ti pa castim
<yang> prej sem rabil 15 min. od bezigrada do vica, zdaj rabim skoraj dvakrat toliko
<idioterna> ja, res si bogi
<idioterna> ce bi sel s kolesom bi bil pa prej
<idioterna> sam ne mores, ker si zgleda invalid
<upd> ma daš 50% državi od litra bencina, če nebi bencin kupovali še asfaltirane ceste nebi bile
<idioterna> fino
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2RiL3RvbWZlbGRvbi41NmRjNi5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/05cd12cc/645/tom-feldon.jpg
<upd> pol bi pa idioterna stokal da so lukne po cesti
<upd> pa da se kadi
<idioterna> sej se ne bi vozil z avtomobili
<idioterna> ce ne bi bencina kupval
<idioterna> tko da bi blo cist uredu
<yang> vsak voznik placa cestnino in se dodatno vinjeto ki je najdrazja v evropi, kolesar ne priseva nicesar
<upd> sploh ko bi se kadilo za tabo uni zadaj bi pa kašljali
<idioterna> kolesar prispeva bistveno vec
<idioterna> pa za kolesarji se ne kadi
<idioterna> razn ce so kreteni in ruzijo, ampak jaz nisem
<yang> no kolesarske proge so tako slabe, da imam res pomisleke se pogosto voziti z biciklom
<idioterna> ja pa se ne vozit po kolesarskih
<upd> kolesar k infrastrukturi ne prispeva 0, in ja se kadi poleti
<idioterna> vozi se po cesti
<idioterna> ne se ne kadi poleti
<idioterna> kva je s tabo
<upd> smo imeli makedam na vasi vem kako je bilo
<idioterna> kolesarji so ti kadili?
<idioterna> verjetno si jim sel tolk na jetra z avtom
<idioterna> da so zanalasc blokiral zadnjo gumo ko so sli mimo bajte
<upd> nop ga nisem imel
<idioterna> z biciklom gres lahko 40 pa nic ne kadi
<upd> ga nimam niti sedaj
<upd> seveda da ti
<upd> sploh ko vas bi bilo 10
<upd> oz. vsi kot praviš
<idioterna> zgleda se nisi vidu kako to zgleda v razvitih drzavah
<idioterna> se vsi vozijo z bicikli, pa se nic ne kadi
<idioterna> pa je makadam
<yang> idioterna: verjetno nihce od nas nima ravno SUV-a da bi svinjal, moj avto je v najnizji kategoriji in tudi ce bi kupoval novega ne bi kupil takega ki pretirano svinja
<upd> pa ti si nemogoč, lepo ti je sedet v službi, pa na kolo tistih 10minut do trgovine in vsega ostalega
<upd> ne pomisleš pa nič na tiste ki nimajo vsega pri riti
<idioterna> upd: pa se preselte ane
<upd> in ti bi vse na kolo spravil
<idioterna> kaj se pa zamudite
<idioterna> upd: ves kaj bi jaz naredu
<idioterna> upd: take lenuhe kot je yang, ki zivi v bloku sredi mesta, pa se z avtom vozi po mestu
<idioterna> bi nagnal na bicikle
<upd> ne, ker smo bolj pametni, in gremo raje samo 1x na teden v center da vam zasmradimo
<yang> sosed zdaj popravlja oldtimerje, ferrarije, alvise...pravi da tak avto porabi lahko 60 litrov bencina, samo da ga tisti ki ga ima, vozi 3x letno, ostalo pa je na razstavi
<idioterna> zato da bi ljudje, ki nimajo nobene druge moznosti, lahko normalno udobno parkirali v ljubljani
<idioterna> in ne bi stal na mestnih vpadnicah vsako jutro
<upd> ja, za mestne ljudi, res ni potrebe po avtu
<idioterna> in cakal na lenobe, ki se drenjajo po mestu z avti, ki so ene 40x preveliki za njihovo rit prevazat
<idioterna> to bi resilo 80% problema
<idioterna> vas problem bi pa resilo to, da bi drzavala nehala v center mesta tlacit bolnice in urade
<idioterna> in bi resilci lahko normalno hitr prsli do avtoceste
<upd> to se sestrinjam, če bi bil tam kjer si ti bi se zagotovo vozil z kolesom
<idioterna> ne tko kot zdaj ko se po ozkih ulicah drenjajo z yangom
<idioterna> ki se nima kam umaknit
<yang> idioterna: jst nimam garaze da bom mel prikolco za bicikel, ce bom sel v hofer po dve vreci
<idioterna> ker je vse zabasan z avtomobili
<yang> idioterna: kle je kolesarnica zelo neprakticna
<idioterna> yang: polovica prebivalcev tvojega bloka nima avtomobila in gre pes po dve vreci v hofer
<yang> vecina ljudi si nosi bicikel iz stuka dol
<idioterna> pa ne jamrajo tolk kot ti
<idioterna> k si komot
<idioterna> imas svoj avto in se sam vozis v njem
<idioterna> kot gospod
<yang> men so ze sunili bicikel iz skupne kolesarnice
<idioterna> smilis se mi
<idioterna> tolk mas problemov
<idioterna> vse je narobe
<upd> sej to kar si sedaj napisal sem ti prej povedal, naj nehajo tlačit vse v center, da vam mestnim ljudem vse na roko, in naj to odmaknejo na rob mesta, pa si napisal ko te jebe
<yang> moj sosed ma 3 avte
<idioterna> upd: ja, ampak to sem zato napisal ker ti ne cenis tega, da jaz poskusam mesto naredit tut zate bolj uporabno
<idioterna> sej yang tut ne
<yang> prid njemu tezit ce upas idioterna
<idioterna> vidis, njegov sosed ma tri avte
<idioterna> ziher je najdu nacin kako vse tri hkrati vozit
<upd> sam potem rabimo dvoje, vse, eno za meščane, če ne se bojo oni pizdil
<idioterna> da vec guzve nardi
<idioterna> upd: ne
<idioterna> upd: s kolesom mas lih 5 minut do obvoznce
<idioterna> kjerkoli po ljubljani
<upd> ja niso vsi taki kot ti, da grejo radi na kolo
<idioterna> pa ce mors na drugo stran mesta je se vedno manj kot 15 minut
<idioterna> ja sej je vseen
<idioterna> vsi pac ne mormo met svojih avtomobilov
<idioterna> ni ne prostora, ne zraka zadost
<yang> idioterna: kr voz se ti z avtobusom 1 uro cez celo mesto naokrog, jaz sem po dolgem sihtu rad cimprej doma
<idioterna> pac nardis mesto tko da so kolesarske steze udobne
<idioterna> vse ostalo je pa omejitev 30
<idioterna> pa da busi redno vozijo
<idioterna> in so proge pametno speljane
<idioterna> pa se da vse zrihtat
<upd> in ne ni res da ne cenim, da ti skrbiš za okolje, tudi sam skrbim kolikor lahko, moti me samo tvoje divjanje če pa veš da so avtomobilisti, po večini nesposobni
<idioterna> yang: tvoj problem
<yang> s tem da takrat ko jaz neham delat tut ze vsi avtobusi odpelejo
<idioterna> upd: moje divjanje je popolnoma varno
<yang> a nej potem taksi klicem ?
<idioterna> upd: ze vec kot 20 let se tko vozim
<upd> idioterna, upam da bo Å¡e naprej
<idioterna> upd: zbil so me pa trikrat, vedno ko sem poskusal upostevat predpise
<idioterna> in pocakal pri rdeci, da smo skupaj speljali
<idioterna> in oni idioti so seveda speljali in zavili cez mene
<idioterna> al pa so me nepravilno prehiteval in zadel z ogledalom
<idioterna> zdej grem pa pac po sred ceste
<idioterna> pa sem ze 10 let ok
<idioterna> ce vidim da je kdo za mano se pa umaknem
<idioterna> sam ponavadi itak ne morjo tok hitro
<yang> sreca se te drzi
<idioterna> izkusnje
<yang> sam vprasanje se kolk casa
<idioterna> sej je vseen, sm bogato zivljensko zavarovan
<yang> idioterna: na biciklu tezko peljes sopotnika do kopra ane
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> sploh ce ima en kufer
<idioterna> takrat pac vzames avto
<idioterna> da bi se vozu z avtom 364 dni samo zato
<yang> jaz ne hodim v center skoraj nikoli z avtom
<idioterna> da en dan potem lahko sopotnika do kopra peljes
<idioterna> ja, z bezigrada se _po tivolski_ peljes na vic
<yang> poleti grem pogosto kar pes do centra, ali pa z avtobusom
<idioterna> ce bi mel vsaj tolk spostovanja do socloveka da bi su po obvoznci
<yang> predrage so garazne hise
<idioterna> ne, ti gres direkt pred mestni park
<idioterna> smrdet
<yang> da bi se splacalo z avtom it
<idioterna> da otroc k se tam igrajo pol kaslajo
<yang> ma kaksna obvoznica tisto je naokoli
<yang> ne bom se vozil na vic preko gameljn, samo ti se vozis tako v sluzbo
<yang> ce pa ze grem kdaj po obvoznici pa moram na brdu ven
<yang> in je skor enkrat dalj
<yang> sigurno pa je bil prej boljsi zrak v tivoliju, ko je sla se slovenska skozi centre odprta
<yang> pa tivolska bolj razbremenjena
<idioterna> ja, sigurno
<idioterna> pa vsi ki prebivajo v centru so imeli boljsi zrak
<idioterna> pa samo 10 pescev ste do smrti povozil v centru
<idioterna> pa pol se rekl "sej sm po predpisih vozu"
<yang> pescev k ne znajo lev oin desno pogledat predno preckajo cestisce
<idioterna> ja, pa kaj
<idioterna> ce ne znas vozit tko da ne pobijas pescev, potem ne bi smel imet vozniskega dovoljenja
<yang> taki bi moral samo cez zebro hodit ob zeleni
<idioterna> ne glede na to kako oni hodijo
<lynxlynxlynx> precejšne dele centra bi moral zapret, če bi se kdo potrudu in šel malo merit hrup
<idioterna> ljudje imajo pravico do varnega zivljenega okolja
<idioterna> zivljenskega okolja
<idioterna> nimajo pa pravice do voznje z avtom
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: pol bi moral tut stadion podret tule
<idioterna> to je ugodnost, ki je omogocena samo pod zelo strogimi pogoji
<lynxlynxlynx> občina se zaveda, zato tud niso hotel sodelovat pri eni taki crowdscience zadevci
<idioterna> yang: ne.
<yang> ker je isto hrupen, pa naselje je nasproti
<idioterna> yang: preseli se ce ti kaj ni vsec.
<yang> oz. ga sploh sezidat ne bi smeli
<idioterna> seveda bi ga lahko
<idioterna> ze vsaj 40 let je star projekt stadiona stozice
<lynxlynxlynx> jabke pa ...
<yang> idioterna: predno so ga gradili sta bili se dve alternativni lokaciji v igri
<yang> pac SCT je poceni prodal zemljisca
<idioterna> ja, pa na vsaki od teh lokacij je blo po par tisoc yangov
<idioterna> k so jamral da oni pa to nocjo
<yang> zato s eje najbolj splacalo tu zgraditi
<idioterna> fajn
<idioterna> me veseli da mesto racionalno ravna z mojim denarjem
<yang> ja sej ravna, vsak plocnik je zakolicen, to ni v nobenem mestu
<yang> da dobivajo nazaj pufe
<idioterna> ja ce ste pa vozniki tolk usekani
<idioterna> da avte puscate lih cist kjer se vam sprdne
<yang> sej so kazni zato
<yang> ne pa kolicki
<idioterna> ja, sam ne zalezejo
<idioterna> k mate prevec dnarja
<yang> kako ne zalezejo ?
<yang> a v avstriji pa zalezejo ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> saj tam je tut zakolicen
<idioterna> sej sm vidu
<yang> aja tam se res noben ne parkira na zelenice
<yang> ni
<idioterna> ja je
<yang> kje si to vidu
<yang> pejt v celovc
<idioterna> sm ze bil
<idioterna> zakolicen je.
<yang> haha
<idioterna> o lej stadion majo sred mesta
<idioterna> med stanovanji
<yang> ne ni
<yang> umaknen je
<yang> sem bil tam
<yang> pred stadionom
<idioterna> cist zravn blokov je
<yang> pa ni stanovanj
<idioterna> tocno takih k ti not zivis
<yang> un stadion je precej na obrobju celovca
<lynxlynxlynx> sej so karte, lahko preverita takoj
<yang> ja kr poglej
<idioterna> yang: sej ti si tut precej na obrobju ljubljane
<idioterna> https://www.google.si/maps/@46.6097343,14.2787663,885m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak itak vajini izjavi nista bili izključujoči
<idioterna> direkt cez cesto od stadiona so tocno taki bloki kot ti
<idioterna> v njih zivis
<yang> jah
<yang> na drugo stran sudringa ni nicesar
<idioterna> sej pr nasem stadionu tut ne
<yang> uni bloki pa vprasanje, kdaj so jih zidal
<idioterna> jarse so predalec da bi jih motil
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> https://www.google.si/maps/@46.623874,14.3079,3a,75y,171.52h,87.38t/data=!3m5!1e1!3m3!1sNiIWG4CQ38QAAAQXH9wDaA!2e0!3e11?hl=en
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<idioterna> tkole pa zgleda "nic zakoliceno"
<yang> ampak ne zgleda mi kot neko vecje naselje
<idioterna> sam betonske bunke morjo bit
<idioterna> da zagamani avstrijci ne puscajo avtomobilov vsevprek
<idioterna> ampak yang verjame, da majo oni boljso kulturo
<idioterna> in ne rabjo tega
<idioterna> a ti najdem se v dunaju isto?
<idioterna> na dunaju even
<yang> idioterna: to kar si pokazal je glavni mestni trg
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> je
<yang> in ja, do glavnega mestnega trga se da lepo z avtom se parkiras lahko tam
<idioterna> ja, isto kot pri nas
<idioterna> celo garazno hiso mamo pod obema
<yang> no tam lahko kar ob cesti parkiras
<idioterna> ker so prevec revni da bi imeli garazno hiso spodaj
<idioterna> mi smo pac mal bolj napredni
<yang> mas garazne hise, sej vids znak na sliki
<idioterna> si lahko privoscimo staro mestno jedro ki ga ne kazijo podobe avtomobilov
<yang> mislim da je parking cenejsi v celovcu kot pri nas na parkomatu
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej ti pravim da so revni
<idioterna> pol mas pa zares razvito drzavo
<idioterna> pa tkole zgleda: https://www.google.si/maps/@55.642529,12.079633,3a,75y,248.29h,81.71t/data=!3m5!1e1!3m3!1s0dIEp9F_rY_SL9S7Gyn0Eg!2e0!3e5?hl=en
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<dz0ny> kam smo pršli http://i.imgur.com/m4J9kCD.png
<idioterna> placa za parkirat kolesa vec k za avte
<idioterna> pa noben ne pizdi
<yang> ko so zgradili garazno hiso na kongresnem trgu mi je rekla sodelavka "a ves da so prve trui ure zastonj" in jaz sem verjel, parkiral avto tam za 4 ure, pridem nazaj 8 eur parking
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> na kongresca si su parkirat
<idioterna> iz bs3
<yang> ja takrat edinkrat sem parkiru
<idioterna> zakaj nisi su kr na brnik
<idioterna> pa z letalom
<idioterna> do centra
<idioterna> bi blo prblizn isto butast
<yang> mislim da sem mel ravno randi
<idioterna> aha ja
<idioterna> ne hodit z biciklom na randi
<idioterna> bos tko kot jaz koncal
<idioterna> z zmesano zensko k ful rada sporta
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> pa po dveh mulcih se vedno loh v zgibi visi 2 minute pa pol
<yang> no mislim da sva obadva bla super zacudena pol, una je sploh tut prvic parkirala na kongrescu, k je blo ravno na novo odprto, obadva sva placala tam nek do 10 eur
<idioterna> dost noro ja
<yang> ja ful prevec
<idioterna> ce bi z busom prsla bi blo precej cenejs
<idioterna> pa se dalj casa bi loh ostala
<upd> jap tam sem tudi jaz parkiral je drago
<idioterna> saj je prav da je drago
<upd> seveda zato, ker sem moral na miklošičevo uredit zdravstveno zavarovanje
<idioterna> ce prides pacat v zivljensko okolje kjer zivi par deset tisoc ljudi
<idioterna> to lahko preko neta
<idioterna> uredis
<upd> ja ampak, nisem imel digitalnega potrdila
<idioterna> v tobacno gres po zastonjski sigen-ca certifikat
<idioterna> tam placas 50 centov parking
<idioterna> no zdej je mogoce ze vec
<idioterna> k so prenovil parkirisce
<upd> 2€ je tam
<idioterna> in je ogromno
<yang> v bistvu je blo tko da je ona parkirala na kongrescu, ker pac ni bla iz ljubljane, jst sem pa pol bil ful happy k sem dal za parking 10 eur da me je domov peljala hehe
<upd> je bilo pač nujno
<Sky[x]> yang: bravo! :D
<upd> in čakat 10 dni na ca lol
<yang> mislim
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> cert ti dajo takoj
<yang> kje pa cs parkirat ce nis iz ljubljane, pa si zmenen v centru, edin na presercu al pa pod maxijem
<upd> Izdajatelj SIGEN-CA najkasneje v 10 dneh od odobritve zahtevka, po oddaji na upravni enoti pošlje podatke za prevzem digitalnega potrdila:
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> najkasneje
<idioterna> pr men je bil ze na mailu ko sm domov prsu
<idioterna> sm sam pokliku u firefoxu
<idioterna> pa sm mel
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny the horrors!
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ne prvic dobis eno geslo po posti enga pa po emailu
<idioterna> tist je trajal ene 3 dni
<upd> no sej :)
<idioterna> cimprej si zrihtaj
<idioterna> se splaca met
<upd> dobro da sem poleg 60€ na mesec zavarovanja, dal še 10€ za mesto
<idioterna> js mam zdej tut e-vrocanje na e-davkih
<yang> zakaj bi sploh mel njihov certifikat, razen ce ga potrebujes zaradi oddaje bilance, kot fizicna oseba ga ne potrebujes
<idioterna> yang: seveda ga ne potrebujes
<idioterna> ampak ker je zastonj in ker drzava garantira da je tvoj
<idioterna> je kvaliteten nacin kako izkazujes svojo istovetnost na internetu
<yang> sej ne rabis nicesar oddajati
<yang> po e-upravi pa tut nimam veseja surfati
<idioterna> yang: prevzemas loh
<yang> vse lahko uredis osebno tam
<idioterna> ja seveda _lahko_
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> ti si prov zabit ej
<idioterna> zanalasc nimas certifikata
<yang> ja
<idioterna> sam zato da loh smrdis po mestu z avtom
<idioterna> "grem mal na to pa to upravo"
<idioterna> "grem mal na carinsko posto"
<idioterna> "joj, so rekl da bo dez, pa sm su rajs z avtom, ceprov je bil sonck"
<idioterna> prov razvajeno mestno dete no
<yang> hja na carinsko posto nam vec hodi, k se mors najavit po novem
<idioterna> jsm na edavki s certifikatom podpisu
<idioterna> da hocm dobivat odlocbe elektronsko
<idioterna> da jim ni treba ustvarjat se vec smeti
<idioterna> s posiljanjem v polivinil zavitih papirckov
<idioterna> ampak teb je to odvec
<lynxlynxlynx> pa podpise proti kolesarjem lahko zbiraš z e-potrdilom
<idioterna> teb se zdi fajn da se utapljamo v nepotrebnih smeteh
<yang> ne zdi se mi fajn, da je recimo obvezna elektronska oddaja bilance za podjetje, zdaj morda se motim pa se jo lahko se vedno papirno odda
<yang> to je poseganje v pravice
<yang> ti moras imeti moznost da zadeve oddajas osebno ce tako zelis
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni osebno?
<yang> pazi ko bodo res tako nardil, da res ne bos zadev vec moral osebno oddajati ampak samo preko racunalnika
<yang> sej je prav da obstaja to
<upd> ja sej bojo, trenutno še ni zaradi starejše generacije
<yang> ampak naj bo oboje
<lynxlynxlynx> dokler ne bodo računalniki univerzalno dostopni, te tudi noben ne bo silil v take stvari
<lynxlynxlynx> ustava pa to
<yang> slisi se prakticno - imam certifikat
<upd> nas so v osnovni šoli silili že, jah nimaš interneta pa pejt v knižnico ali pa k prijatelju
<yang> ja, za bat se je casov, ko ne bo vec knjiznic in bo vsa literatura samo se DRM iz Amazona recimo
<yang> knjiznice so dober primer, lahko gres po knjigo ali pa ce imas knjigo jo lahko posodis prijatelju da jo prebere
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrenheit_451
<Seniorita> Fahrenheit 451 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<lynxlynxlynx> zakonodaja je taka, kot si jo izborimo
<lynxlynxlynx> pravo je stvar družbenega konsenza
<lynxlynxlynx> tudi v usa se borijo, da bi digitalna lastnina bila stvar dediščine, če si na to ciljal
<lynxlynxlynx> bought, not leased
<yang> ja no pac vedno probajo zlobirati cim vecji nadzor nad mnozico
<yang> temu se rece "anti-terrorism measures"
<yang> al pa kaj drugega
<lynxlynxlynx> sami so si krivi, če to dopustijo
<lynxlynxlynx> aktiven državljan je tečen državljan :)
<zdobersek> DOST JE BLO
<yang> http://www.how-old.net/
<Seniorita> How Old Do I Look?
<Seniorita> »The #HowOldRobot guesses how old you look using Machine Learning.«
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/Yyoptwz.png
 * dz0ny 14
<dz0ny> lovely one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1432068
<jabuk> when I see my code from 5 years ago http://i.imgur.com/Bp9an.gif
<Seniorita> Bug #1432068 “gjs-console assert failure: *** Error in `/usr/bin...” : Bugs : Ubuntu GNOME
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2592-1: XML::LibXML vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2592-1/
<zdobbie> Werewolf?
<CrazyLemon> a ni bilo dosti?!?!?
<dz0ny> tole bo za anny http://codecombat.com/play/dungeon
<Seniorita> CodeCombat - Learn how to code by playing a game
<Seniorita> »Learn programming with a multiplayer live coding strategy game for beginners. Learn Python or JavaScript as you defeat ogres, solve mazes, and level up. Open source HTML5 game!«
<zdobbie> never!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ckr.si/
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vpiši se!
<Seniorita> CKR | Centralni kolesarski register
<zdobbie> nope
<idioterna> cekar.si
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-05
<sasa84> jou miške ;)
<napsy> elow
 * sasa84 pomežikne napsy
<napsy> jeej
<yang> o saska
<sasa84> ooo yang
<sasa84> dz0ny že buden? :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: SPIÅ ?!
<anny_> kdo spi?
<sasa84> oo, pridna anny_
<sasa84> v službi al dopust? :P
<anny_> na bolniški
<yang> welcome to the club
<anny_> sem že tam
<yang> ti bi mogla bit zdrava kot riba, k tok sportas anny_
<anny_> saj je športna poškodba
<anny_> padla s kolesa
<Sky[x]> in kaksna je poskodba?
<zdobersek> si bla ti odgovorna?
<Sky[x]> kaj kej slozmljeno al kaj
<Sky[x]> zlomljeno*]
<anny_> obe nogi
<Sky[x]> prezgodj za tipkat :>
<yang> kaj mas SPD pedala, pa nis odpela ?
<anny_> zlomljeno nič, sem pa v barvah mavrice po celi dolžini
<Sky[x]> auch
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj bi rada?1'
<Sky[x]> pa boli al je sam mavrica? :)
<anny_> http://ift.tt/1kAHXui
<Sky[x]> :D
<anny_> tri dni se premikam kot bakica pri 90h
<Sky[x]> anny_: pojej snickers bos cist drgacna pol :D
<Sky[x]> nic vec babica :D
<yang> hehe
<sasa84> auč anny_ :\
<anny_> ene 4 naklofene sem pojedla
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: nč ne bi od tebe...sej mi nimaš kej dat!!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 potem pa adijo!
<CrazyLemon> baba tečna
<CrazyLemon> !
<anny_> zgoraj imaš povezavo, krejzi
<sasa84> zbogom CrazyLemon
<anny_> yang, kaj je s tabo narobe?
<yang> mah sam neka prehodna viroza brez vrocine
<anny_> jah...to bo Å¡lo hitro mimo
<yang> par dni
<anny_> veliko ljudi je zbolelo za praznike
<anny_> in "zbolelo" :)
<idioterna> o anny_
<yang> no jaz sem za praznike delal, tko da ja, zgleda sem se nahladil nek
<idioterna> dz0ny je meu en link zate
<anny_> o
<idioterna> 22:56< dz0ny> tole bo za anny http://codecombat.com/play/dungeon
<Seniorita> CodeCombat - Learn how to code by playing a game
<Seniorita> »Learn programming with a multiplayer live coding strategy game for beginners. Learn Python or JavaScript as you defeat ogres, solve mazes, and level up. Open source HTML5 game!«
<anny_> ja zdaj mi lahko date
<anny_> do konca tedna bom v sedečem položaju :)
<anny_> hvala dz0ny :)
<anny_> captain Anya :))))
<idioterna> upam da si nisi kej nardila
<anny_> sem, na žalost
<anny_> poletela ene dva metra čez krmilo :)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ videl.. lepa punca! a ni to tista od kličkota?
<anny_> ja, je
<anny_> CrazyLemon, zdaj veš, kaj moraš narest
<anny_> računalničarji niste tako zanimivi :)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ zrast Å¡e 10cm ter se fajn najest? :)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kaj si pa delala da si 2m čez krmilo šla?
<anny_> pridobit 15 kg mišične mase in dobiti naziv svetovnega prvaka
<anny_> nč....zabremzala sem na klancu
<anny_> zadnje kolo je dvignilo v zrak in mene tudi
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> jsm to naredu ko je en pes prlaufu pred mene
<idioterna> a hocs vidt posledice?
<idioterna> al sm se ze hvalu s tem
<idioterna> valda da sm se
<CrazyLemon> itak da si se
<CrazyLemon> anny_ samo s prvo si zabremzala?
<idioterna> sej je vseen s kero zabremzas ce zablokiras
<anny_> ja..nimaš kaj
<anny_> samo gledaš, da boš priletel s ćim manj posledicami
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> itak da ni vseeno.. če zablokiraš z zadnjo lahko še obvladaš položaj če manevriraš v nasprotno smer
<CrazyLemon> če pa s sprednjo.. pol ja.. letiš
<anny_> odvisno od naklona
<idioterna> ce z zadnjo zablokiras ne zaviras
<CrazyLemon> pospešuješ?
<idioterna> ne
<CrazyLemon> obdržiš enako hitrost?
<idioterna> za vse prakticne pomene besede
<idioterna> ja.
<idioterna> po klancu dol verjetno res pospesujes
<CrazyLemon> weird.. zgleda bom mogu popravit kolo
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ce hocs ustavt pol je sprednja zavora edini ucinkovit nacin
<idioterna> zal je pa pri zaviranju v sili vcasih tezko efektivno modulirat
<idioterna> in ko mas enkrat vertikalno hitrost
<idioterna> itak nimas kej vec nardit
<idioterna> ker ne tiscis vec ob podlago in posledicno ne mores zavirat
<napsy> oh ja
<yang> anny_: kera bi si pa upala zapustit kličkota, veš da lahko reskira knockout
<idioterna> ce je nasilen pol si itak ne zasluzi partnerja
<yang> a mislis da se zaradi veseja pretepa ?
<yang> veselja
<idioterna> a ti misls da se od zalosti?
<yang> ja verjetn je en mejckn nasilen, kaj mislis ?
<napsy> kaj je klicko?
<idioterna> dunno en pretepac se mi zdi
<idioterna> ne spremljam teh kao sportov k se ljudje tepejo
<napsy> klickanje mogoc :)
<napsy> podobn kot klekanje
<napsy> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/graficni-prikaz-policija-razkriva-koliko-kje-in-v-katerih-mesecih-ukradejo-najvec-koles.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Grafični prikaz: policija razkriva, koliko, kje in v katerih mesecih ukradejo največ koles
<Seniorita> »Ste navezani na svoje kolo? Pazite nanj, tatovi so maja že zelo aktivni, največ koles pa ukradejo julija. Glede na podatke iz zadnjih šestih let je bil prav lanski julij rekorden, prav tako celotno leto. Prednjači Ljubljana, nenavaden porast beležijo tudi v Celju.«
<yang> najvec jih pomoje ukradejo pred sodiscem, men so ga tam ukradli
<napsy> baje da se tam kongregirajo kradljivci, ja
<yang> :)
<idioterna> joj ej yang
<zdobersek> CJELE
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Instalacija CorelDraw na Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42917#Comment_42917
<idioterna> "men so ga tam ukradli, ziher jih tam najvec ukradejo"
<idioterna> kako loh _tolk zlo narobe_ sklepas?
<idioterna> sej sploh ne mors o nicemer nikol met prav
<yang> Å ala je bla
<idioterna> ja sam ti res verjames take reci
<yang> no men ga je ukradel naroman, k je pol trdil da je ta bicikl kupil
<yang> sem ga se videval ko se je vozil z njim
<yang> tko, da pol mu nisem vec dajal po 100 sit pred Komuno
<idioterna> ce se je vozil z njim, pol ocitno ni bil narkoman
<idioterna> narkomani ga prodajo za trenutno ceno enga tripa
<idioterna> prvemu ki ga hoce
<yang> ja mogoce je iz veselja fehtal pred Komuno
<idioterna> narkomani ne fehtajo pred komuno
<yang> ne več
<idioterna> nikol niso
<idioterna> narkomani so ljudje, odvisni od drog
<idioterna> njihova lastnost ni fehtanje pred komuno
<idioterna> pa biciklov tut ne vozijo
<yang> slabo se ti spoznaš na to drogeraško sceno
<zdobersek> narkoman mora bit mobilen, ane
<idioterna> ja, stare avte vozjo
<idioterna> fiate ponavad
<idioterna> vcasih so pa bolhce
<yang> ja ker fiat je res v redu narjen, tut ce je star
<idioterna> vem, enga tacga poznam
<idioterna> vsi so taki
<yang> mal se kvari
<zdobersek> napram kolesom, ki se sploh ne kvarjo
<yang> Kolo moram usposobit
<yang> http://jp.si/Rog/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Instalacija CorelDraw na Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42918#Comment_42918
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ventilator skoraj z "polno hitrostjo" po "standby"  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42919#Comment_42919
<yang> http://jp.si/naughty_cat.jpg
<napsy> videl na reddit
<napsy> http://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design
<Seniorita> PHP: a fractal of bad design / fuzzy notepad
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LukaNapotnik/collections
<CrazyLemon> failed!
<Seniorita> Luka Napotnik – Wpisy – Google+
<Seniorita> »Luka Napotnik - Software Development - Visionect d.o.o. - Ljubljana«
<CrazyLemon> oziroma
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/collection/8thZX
<Seniorita> Kolekcje – Google+
<CrazyLemon> failed!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GTK3 Download Manager `uGet` 2.0 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/fH6QC0Ielv0/gtk3-download-manager-uget-20-released.html
<napsy> :D
<napsy> mogu sm sprobat what's all the fuss about
<napsy> si dobu obvestilo?
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv feature pri collections je.. da če nekdo (ki je v tvojih krogih) naredi collection te samodejno naroči
<napsy> aja?
<CrazyLemon> tko da..pričakuj 'boobs' collection :>
<napsy> hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..ti ki maš go slovenija lahko narediš go stuff collection :)
<napsy> ta bi bla zanimiva
<napsy> bookmarks collection
<CrazyLemon> sam še vedno ne vem kaj je point teh kolekšnov
<CrazyLemon> ahhh.. to je v bistvu samo da popredalčkaš svoje objave
<napsy> in avtomatsko vse kontakte narocis nanj?
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> in nato lahko sledim samo tvojim 'boobs' zbirkam in ne 'go stuff'
<CrazyLemon> napsy očitno..ker js se nisem naročil na tvoj 'test' collection :D
<napsy> a bodo zdaj google+ skenslal?
<napsy> neki se je omenjal zadne case
<CrazyLemon> http://www.goldeneagleluxurytrains.com/journeys/balkan-odyssey/budapest-venice/tour_prices.php?currency=eur
<Seniorita> Balkan Odyssey Dates and Prices
<CrazyLemon> holy shit..11dni 10k
<zdobersek> a to je k snowpiercer
<dz0ny> .yt high zella day
<jabuk> Zella Day -  High ( Kicker ) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asmP1JJkjqM
<dz0ny> too early http://open.spotify.com/track/3RWyNUJIgwHLU7dRxmC1ap
<Seniorita> High by Zella Day on Spotify
<Seniorita> »High, an album by Zella Day on Spotify«
<CrazyLemon> its never too early to be high
<dz0ny> .yt tom paul indiana
<jabuk> Indiana Pacers' Paul George https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDzTYDxZGr0
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahMjIQgDf9E
<Seniorita> Tom Aspaul - Indiana [Download] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Download mp3: http://j.gs/3Mgm More news songs: downloadsong2014.blogspot.com«
<dz0ny> mah ignore me
<CrazyLemon> ok
<dz0ny> .yt feeling ok best coast
<jabuk> Best Coast - Feeling Ok (Lyric Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA58iRUreUI
<zdobbie> IGNORED
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwL98zzdEXo
<Seniorita> Flo Rida - Whistle - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Flo Rida - Whistle Official Video Flo Rida - Whistle Lyrics : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKQdf5Av4Z4&feature=youtu.be PLS LIKE AND SUBSCRIBE :DDD Lyrics:...«
<napsy> to je to :)
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfpL6_0OBuA
<Seniorita> The Ultimate Goat Edition Supercut - YouTube
<Seniorita> »That weird moment when the goat is better than the﻿ singers. You can't stop laughing. Join Us On Facebook http://www.facebook.com/Compilariz Taylor Swift - I...«
<CrazyLemon> Log in to listen for free - no i will not log in! stupid spotify
<zdobbie_> BUT FREE
<yang> hehe
<yang> http://enclava.org/
<Seniorita> The Kingdom Of Enclava - Official Website
<napsy> hehe
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ebuyer.com/ubuntu
<Seniorita> Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> "it includes built-in anti-virus protection" - wat now ? it protects you from antiviruses?
<CrazyLemon> in ker virus protection je to built in?
<CrazyLemon> sudo ?
<yang> Mojmu sodelavcu je Sudo ime
<yang> Sudo ga klicemo, sicer Saudin
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/bjP3gxO.jpg
<CrazyLemon> vektorji!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: apparmor
<dz0ny> no app can do something that's not white-listed by apparmor
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny recimo da delno sprejmem odgovor ! :)
<dz0ny> sam tole ni fajn audit: type=1400 audit(1430813195.186:11): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" profile="unconfined" name="/usr/bin/evince-thumbnailer" pid=517 comm="apparmor_parser"
<dz0ny> profile="unconfined" we trust in our jpgs&&pngs
<CrazyLemon> enako velja za cups
<dz0ny> http://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-an-operating-system-for-all-ages/#ftag=RSSbaffb68
<Seniorita> ​Linux is an operating system for all ages | ZDNet
<Seniorita> »Linux is for everyone from 13 to 84. Don't believe me? See for yourself.«
<idioterna> huh?
<idioterna> 13?
<idioterna> a prej pa ne smes :)
<yang> sej monopolija tut ne smes igrat ce si star vec kot 99
<dz0ny> sam so tud commenti bl sprejemljivi
<dz0ny> k ponavad niso bli :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ebuyer Launch New Range of Ubuntu Laptops  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/T7rDaamxsgg/new-ubuntu-laptops-available-from-ebuyer-2-2
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 25°C @05.05.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 44% zahodnik 3.5 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:44:40, Kulminacija: 10:59:48, Sončni zahod: 18:14:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 30min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhzvtDwafhY
<Seniorita> ‫رائع الفرقة 13 استهداف دباببتين على جبهة مصيبين في ريف ادلب اريحا 4\5\2015‬‎ - YouTube
<Seniorita> »رائع الفرقة 13لواء المهام الخاصة استهداف دباببتين على جبهة مصيبين في ريف ادلب اريحا 4\5\2015«
<lynxlynxlynx> tanks going boom, če kdo ne razume arabsko
<zdobersek> to je ISIL?
<upd> streljal so ti http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/13th_Division_%28Syrian_rebel_group%29
<Seniorita> 13th Division (Syrian rebel group) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<upd> tanki so pa od države oz. Bashar al-Assad
<upd> "jordan matson" As Northwestern Idilib falls to syrian rebels. The towns they take all fly the Al Nursa Flag. Turkey has supplied all the sharia law rebels with TOW missles.
<upd> This country is going to be in chaos for years to come.
<upd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BGM-71_TOW
<Seniorita> BGM-71 TOW - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2595-1: ppp vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2595-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2594-1: ClamAV vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2594-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://thehackernews.com/2015/05/Mumblehard-Linux-Malware.html
<Seniorita> Mumblehard Malware Targets Linux and FreeBSD Servers
<dz0ny> for those who install warez pacakges
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: en server za mail se prodaja maš pa tud warez one
<dz0ny> in un je okužen
<dz0ny> .yt lane boy
<jabuk> twenty one pilots: Lane Boy (Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0WF9cEBv7s
<zdobersek> .yt history eraser kexp
<jabuk> Courtney Barnett - History Eraser (Live on KEXP) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lAp3N_kBjQ
<zdobersek> .yt bloodflood pt 2 kexp
<jabuk> Alt-J - Bloodflood Pt. II (Live on KEXP) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NAK1VDDOlw
<zdobersek> pt. II sry
<zdobbie_> well then http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/5/8553271/french-parliament-terrorism-surveillance-bill-charlie-hebdo
<Seniorita> The French parliament just approved a sweeping surveillance bill | The Verge
<Seniorita> »After weeks of debate, the French parliament has approved a sweeping surveillance bill, aimed at monitoring the phone calls and emails of suspected terrorists. The bill was introduced in the wake...«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf Opens for Development  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/IhI8Odeq9kk/ubuntu-15-10-wily-werewolf-open-development
<CrazyLemon> .apt pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<jabuk> pepperflashplugin-nonfree {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj bo pa po z?
<lynxlynxlynx> v inicialkah
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<CrazyLemon> a govoriš o code name?
<lynxlynxlynx> yucky yak, z... ja
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bodo šli pa spet na B
<CrazyLemon> to je drugič da je 'w'
<CrazyLemon> dvakrat je bil 'h'
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, niso konsistentni
<CrazyLemon> začeli so z 'w'
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<Seniorita> DevelopmentCodeNames - Ubuntu Wiki
<lynxlynxlynx> ko si lih tle, kako bi prevedel "na tehtnici so A in B"
<lynxlynxlynx> v takem izključujočem pomenu
<lynxlynxlynx> z "at the stake" jaz razumem kot vključujoče, kot da sta oba v nevarnosti
<lynxlynxlynx> ne en ali drug, XOR
<CrazyLemon> na tehtnici ? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ja?
<lynxlynxlynx> na tehtnici sta Å¡ola in zabava
<CrazyLemon> nisem še slišal prevoda 'stake' za tehtnico
<lynxlynxlynx> ali ali
<CrazyLemon> aja..v smislu odločitve
<lynxlynxlynx> jah, prek dobesednih ne boš prišel daleč
<CrazyLemon> jah kako naj js vem a ti misliš dobesedno tehtnico ali ne :)
<CrazyLemon> js bi to prevedel v smislu 'its either A or B'
<dz0ny> waging between A and B options
<lynxlynxlynx> wager, dobra
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala
<dz0ny> who is gonna play http://www.curvytron.com/#/
<Seniorita> Curvytron
<dz0ny> http://www.curvytron.com/#/room/si
<Seniorita> Curvytron
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregc1: RE: Flash igre na facebooku ne delujejo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42920#Comment_42920
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregc1: RE: [rešeno] Open GL za Steam  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42921#Comment_42921
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2601-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2601-1/
<upd> https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/crypto-poker-tokens-prove-big-hit-entrepreneur/
<Seniorita> Crypto Poker Tokens Prove a Big Hit For This Entrepreneur - CryptoCoinsNews
<Seniorita> »Ken McGrail, a software engineer for a Seattle, Wash. area enterprise software company, has turned a hobby making crypto-logoed poker chips into a business. His high quality, professional-looking poker chips have proven popular with both crypto enthusiasts and poker players. McGrail’s website, cryptochips.net, sells these crypto tokens for $2.50 a piece and provides free shipping. …«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2600-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2600-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2599-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2599-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2598-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2598-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2597-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2597-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2596-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2596-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregc1: RE: [rešeno] Open GL za Steam  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42922#Comment_42922
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] updSI: RE: [rešeno] Open GL za Steam  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42923#Comment_42923
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-06
<zdobersek> guten morgen BND
<Sky[x]> lp
<Matthai> BND? :-)
<idioterna> c'est DGSI
<Matthai> jaz imam ravno danes razgovor na policiji glede TETRE :-)
<idioterna> vprasaj jih ce jim posodis mobitel
<idioterna> k je mal manj insecure
<Matthai> v bistvu je približno isto
<Sky[x]> Matthai: razgovor za? :>
<zdobersek> .yt a very naught boy
<jabuk> "He's not the Messiah" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af9EHtQMMc4
<napsy> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<Matthai> Sky[x], glede TETRE... ne vem sicer točno kaj je tema razgovora, domnevam pa, da aktivnosti Dejana Orniga
<Matthai> ter odkritja o slabi varnosti sistema
<dz0ny> Matthai: you wish, bl to kako te v zos potegnejo in operejo roke :)
<Matthai> saj grem tja z odvetnikom
<napsy> Matthai: ka si soavtor?
<Matthai> ne
<Matthai> sploh nimam kaj dosti s tem
<Matthai> samo prebral sem njegovo nalogo pa dosti podrobno poznam vse ranljivosti, tudi tiste, ki niso bile objavljene
<zdobersek> sharing is caring
<zdobersek> al pa ne
<zdobersek> nimam casa
<yang> Danes se praznuje mednarodni dan proti DRM
<idioterna> Matthai: ja, sam da noben ne ve da se po tvojem telefonu policija pogovarja :)
<yang> FB Conspiracy
<yang> http://xdisciple.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/mark-zuckerberg-is-jacob-michael.html
<Seniorita> Xdisciple: Mark Zuckerberg is Jacob Michael Greenberg
<idioterna> oh dear
<idioterna> mislm da nam prebral tega :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21°C @06.05.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% vzhodnik 1.5 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:43:14, Kulminacija: 10:59:44, Sončni zahod: 18:16:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 32min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy__> sonce je
<skyx> jp
<skyx> pa t2 jbe :D
<skyx> jebe*
<napsy__> mhm
<dz0ny> .yt wait tourist
<jabuk> Tourist - Wait https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_XYI57gUTE
<skyx> in pol ko glih neki testiras/delas na necem nic ne dela :>
<napsy__> ci testi failajo, recimo :)
<skyx> jst mma bolj drug problem ko delam z mobile appi trenutno in pol cakas pa cakas pa ni nic :)
<skyx> pa skos ene timeoute ti mece grr
<napsy__> ce ne druzga, dobra priloznost za stress teste delat :)
<skyx> kaksne stress teste si imel to v mislih? :)
<dz0ny> da dela app na edge
<napsy__> ka se zgodi ce mobilni operater ne dela :)
<dz0ny> ne sam na lts
<dz0ny> al kaj je ze 5g
<skyx> no pa zdj dela koncno :> ravno mobile notifications push testiral in nic ni delal k je vse tujina :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Predogled sporočila  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42924#Comment_42924
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregc1: RE: [rešeno] Open GL za Steam  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42925#Comment_42925
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [rešeno] Open GL za Steam  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42926#Comment_42926
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregc1: RE: [rešeno] Open GL za Steam  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42927#Comment_42927
<zdobbie> kdo je topic storpediru
 * CrazyLemon points at zdobersek 
<anny_> http://www.securitytube.net/groups?operation=view&groupId=5
<idioterna> dz0ny: https://aphyr.com/posts/324-call-me-maybe-aerospike
<Seniorita> Call me maybe: Aerospike
<idioterna> ce se nisi vidu
<idioterna> na hn je en postnu
<anny_> naš prfoks navija za linux :)
<yang> anny_: a ti studiras informatiko ?
<anny_> na netu
<yang> aha sem mislu, da s iredno vpisana na faks
<anny_> hvala lepa
<anny_> faksi me ne bodo več videli od znotraj
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa od zunaj?
<idioterna> sej da bi jo odznotraj vidl bi jo mogl naceloma odpret najprej
<idioterna> no ja, ni nujno
<idioterna> loh je endoskop tut i guess
<anny_> ops pojedla besedo
<anny_> sem bila na fri
<anny_> strašljiva stavba
<anny_> podobna kot parkirna hiša pri KC
<anny_> https://vid.me/2I8U
<Seniorita> 2 - 17 - (a glimpse at) Botnets detection and Rootkits (part 4) - vidme
<anny_> scary
<anny_> tudi ta video
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> incoming
<skyx> auch not good, cimprej domu da me ne zalije na bajku :>
<anny_> to bo popoldan
 * CrazyLemon looks at the time
<dz0ny> idioterna: thx, sem gledal rocksdb
<anny_> proti večeru
<CrazyLemon> ja.. čez pol ure :)
<dz0ny> pa zgleda perfect fit
<dz0ny> pa zdej bo sel influxdb na rocksdb
<dz0ny> tko da bom s tistim prvo probal
<idioterna> aha zanimiv
<dz0ny> "We're doing emergency maintenance to recover the site". github
<dz0ny> a je en rm -rf pognal or what :D
<zdobersek> wasn't me
<skyx> :)
<napsy__> zdj ze dela
<skyx> jp
<napsy__> bo zdrzalo vreme se kako urco? :/
<skyx> upam sam sej kr skrilo sonce :(
<CrazyLemon> radar pravi da je pri nas že bil dež
<CrazyLemon> pa ni
<anny_> CrazyLemon, te je že zalilo?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregc1: RE: [14.04] Skype se ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42928#Comment_42928
<anny_> ne Å¡e
<skyx> http://livestream.com/spacex/events/4027110
<Seniorita> Pad Abort Test on Livestream
<skyx> se 30s
<Seniorita> »Watch SpaceX's Pad Abort Test on Livestream.com. Crew Dragon's first critical flight test, known as a Pad Abort Test, is expected to take place on Wednesday, May 6, from SpaceX’s Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) in Cape Canaveral, Florida. While the test is originating from the same launch pad we use for operational missions, this is not an operational flight.This will be the first flight test of SpaceX’s revolutionary new launch abort system,
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Predogled sporočila  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42929#Comment_42929
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Predogled sporočila  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42930#Comment_42930
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2582-1: Oxide vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2582-1/
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.8°C @06.05.2015 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% severnik 2.1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:47:45, Kulminacija: 11:02:59, Sončni zahod: 18:18:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 30min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> fckin vlažnost!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Xubuntu Core: Lightweight Ubuntu Distro Goes on a Diet  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/yY5o5-yI2bg/xubuntu-core-new-minimal-iso-download
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 25°C @06.05.2015 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% jugozahodnik 4.5 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:43:14, Kulminacija: 10:59:44, Sončni zahod: 18:16:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 32min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<skyx> fak je toplo zunej jst se pa napravu ko medved :>
<zdobbie_> pocelo je
<zdobbie_> komarci
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ nea bluzi no
<zdobbie_> shush mush
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXiFl3Eb2gE
<Seniorita> UOS 15.05 Unity 8 Demo - YouTube
<zdobbie_> zeeeh
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: a se ne uporabljas GNOMEa?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ uporabljam.. ampak tudi compiz ter unity!
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: wat en life
<zdobbie_> wat en disaastergh
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ cali or giro?
<zdobbie_> .pic why not both
<jabuk> http://www.outrightusa.org/joomla25/images/images/57237343.jpg
<CrazyLemon> aja..cali bo itak zvečer ane?
<zdobbie_> odvisno, kdaj bojo zakljucki
<zdobersek> (12:33:07 PM) zdobbie_: odvisno, kdaj bojo zakljucki
<zdobersek> ^ aye, ker je 9h zamika, fyi
<CrazyLemon> i know
<CrazyLemon> fyi
<zdobersek> you do now
<zdobersek> you're welcome
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 19°C @06.05.2015 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68% jugovzhodnik 0.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:43:14, Kulminacija: 10:59:44, Sončni zahod: 18:16:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 32min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-07
<upd> !padavine
<upd> .padavine
<napsy__> jutro
<anny_> CrazyLemon....pripravljaš noetovo barko?
<idioterna> mmm
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6omFJhKr6o
<Seniorita> Ricky Gervais on Noah's Ark - YouTube
<anny_> včeraj je jamral, da ga bo zalilo
<idioterna> se spomnim ja
<zdobersek> .gif cat showers
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/DMZfhaUjXogtG/giphy.gif
<idioterna> he doesn't look at all happy
<idioterna> sam so tut mal weird macki
<idioterna> ko smo mel mlade se je en k psu hodu v kastrolo za vodo kopat
<idioterna> kr not se je ulegu
<idioterna> i guess se je delu da ma dzakuzi
<idioterna> pes je pa sam gledu in disbelief
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ? :)
<anny_> vidim, da še brcaš
<CrazyLemon> anny_ barely
<anny_> koliko ti manjka do polne zmogljivosti?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ veliko!
 * CrazyLemon mel nepričakovan jutranji workout
<idioterna> slis se poredno
<CrazyLemon> but it isnt!
<idioterna> skoda
<CrazyLemon> vem.. veliko raje bi videl da je bilo poredno kot obilno :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek DOS danes! are you ready?!?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se filam z makaroni
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek priden
<CrazyLemon> upam da skozi usta jih filaš :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: intravenously
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1pwCqhF5LY
<Seniorita> Keep up with you (LIFELIKE REMIX) - Teenage bad girl. - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Add, Like, Rate, Fave, Sub. Show it to your girlfriend. Decided to put together a little vid of Chevy Chase to this awesome song, it had to be done! ALSO, Ch...«
<dz0ny> napsy__: https://github.com/dariubs/GoBooks
<Seniorita> dariubs/GoBooks · GitHub
<Seniorita> »GoBooks - A curated list of Golang books«
<yang> Linux 4.0 has been released on Sun, 12 Apr 2015.
<jabuk> http://rack.2.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ZkL25hcG9sZW9uZHluLjBiMTFlLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/8767246f/d7a/napoleon-dynamite.jpg
<yang> zdajle bom zbootal v 4
<yang> aja prakticno ni sprememb >> This switch from 3.x to 4.0 version numbers is, however, entirely meaningless and it should not be associated to any important changes in the kernel. This release could have been 3.20, but Linus Torvalds just got tired of the old number, made a poll, and changed it.
<dz0ny> well people voted
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/Njokifestival/status/596248620447436800
<Seniorita> Matjaž Jazbar auf Twitter: "Jagodni izbor. http://t.co/QbZJzVgvFl"
<idioterna> auf eh
<yang> idioterna: jst mislim da ni Spar ampak je Tus gor
<yang> :)
<dz0ny> /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d
<dz0ny> meh
<yang> med kredarco in vrhom so enga mini zgradil
<dz0ny> idioterna: ^^ gor so free books za golang
<zdobersek> neugledni.
<idioterna> kje gor?
<idioterna> a vidm
<idioterna> thanks
<zdobersek> ja na triglavu
<zdobersek> an
<zdobersek> na kredarici majo na koci spisek
<napsy__> dz0ny: kr kul :)
<lynxlynxlynx> "free as in kittens"
<lynxlynxlynx> končno ena oblika, ki pove vse
<zdobersek> free as in stray kittens?
<CrazyLemon> or as in feral kittens?
 * CrazyLemon has a feral cat at home
<CrazyLemon> soon to be stray!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21°C @07.05.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% severnik 2 m/s delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:41:50, Kulminacija: 10:59:40, Sončni zahod: 18:17:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 35min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> Sprejemamo prenose (bančna nakazila) v USD ali EUR. sej to je prek upn ane lahko
<lynxlynxlynx> eur že
<upd> ok ql
<anny_> happy dance!
<anny_> hvala vsem za pomoč....CrazyLemon idioterna et co.
<anny_> http://postimg.org/image/8dejjy685/
<Seniorita> View image: Coursera pythonlearn 2015 Page 1
<Sky[x]> no problem ;)
<Sky[x]> aja cursero si delala pridna pridna :)
<Sky[x]> zenske spodej kr fajn zgledajo :D
 * anny_ bows
<anny_> ja, nalašč :)
<anny_> Krejzi drugače sploh nima volje pogledati :)
<napsy__> um
<napsy__> mam jermen pr pralnem stroju za zamenjat pa novga tezko gor dobim .. kak nasvet?
<anny_> obrni se na proizvajalca...če še obstaja
<anny_> ali e-bay
<napsy__> zakaj e-bay
<napsy__> sj jermen ze mam nov kupljen
<napsy__> sam baje ga je dost tezk spravit gor
<anny_> aha...mislila sem, da ga nimaš
<napsy__> ne
<napsy__> taprav je, oz. drugih se ne da dobit vec za moj pralni stroj, je pa se eksplicitno prodfajalc povedu da je dost tezk gor spravt oz. najbolje da ga prej mal nategnes
<anny_> segrej ga
<napsy__> krop voda?
<napsy__> to ni slaba
<idioterna> anny_: une prsate gospe spodi so pa za CrazyLemona
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsI8FStpWVI
<Seniorita> What happens when you microwave a rubber band - YouTube
<anny_> ne vem...pri meni ni prsatih gospa
<idioterna> k mas adblock verjetn
<anny_> ja imam
<dz0ny> napsy__: jermen al dihtngo :)?
<dz0ny> za boben
<napsy__> jermen
<napsy__> bom res mal polil s krop vodo pa mal raztegnu
<napsy__> pa poskusu gor dat
<dz0ny> ponavad maš polža sakterim nastavljaš kako močno je jermen napet
<anny_> poročaj, če bo uspelo
<dz0ny> pač en šrauf
<napsy__> dz0ny: a je dost viden tist srauf?
<dz0ny> zraven motorja je
<dz0ny> also eni majo tko https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeNKTcaniek
<Seniorita> Washer Drive Belt Replacement – Frigidaire Washing Machine Repair (Part #134051000) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This video provides step-by-step instructions for replacing the drive belt on Frigidaire washing machines. The most common reasons for replacing the drive be...«
<dz0ny> napsy__: na nosilu
<napsy__> kul bom cekiru
<dz0ny> napsy__: kater pralni stroj
<napsy__> candy
<dz0ny> heh zgleda ma candy glih tak sistem k je na videu
<dz0ny> bos povedal ce je res :)
<napsy__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1yY_6vKK8g
<Seniorita> How to replace or fit a washing machine belt. - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe & you will always have us in your favorites for when things go wrong. http://www.how-to-repair.com/ how to fit a washing machine belt is suitable f...«
<napsy__> js sm tole najdu
<napsy__> spodaj je treba se odpred da prides do tistega sravfa pr motorju
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt9QMG2ZoKQ
<Seniorita> How to replace washing machine motor on Hoover, Candy, Iberian, Teka, Otsein & Zerowatt - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://www.how-to-repair.com This video will show you How to replace washing machine motor. Please visit our website to see free videos for full tutorial on ...«
<napsy__> aha no to :)
<upd> napsy__, a daš izvijaš med jermen pa kolo, pa ga dol po izvijaču porineš
<napsy__> bom vse to poskusu
<napsy__> sam da domov pridem :)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ sprintat pa dat v okvir ter na steno!
<anny_> CrazyLemon - tam je že kakšen večji dosežek
<CrazyLemon> anny_ so? a ta dosežek ni vreden 5€ za okvir!?
<anny_> ampak hvala za idejo....lahko nabavim digitalni okvir  s celo prezentacijo
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš
<CrazyLemon> sicer digitalni okvir ni 5€ ampak ok! :)
<mihaweb> spet imam probleme z nginx :(
<Sky[x]> mihaweb: what?
<mihaweb> [07/May/2015:15:30:57 +0200] "OPTIONS / HTTP/1.1" 405 172 "-" "WinSCP/5.7.2 neon/0.30.1"
<mihaweb> why 405? :D
<Sky[x]> mihaweb: a ni tko da rabis options imet dovoljeno v virtualhost?
<Sky[x]> poglej da nimas slucajno blokiranga
<Sky[x]> options method se ponavd za cors uporablja, in ce mas cors disejblan pol tud options ne bo delal neki v tej smeri more biti se mi zdi
<Sky[x]> tole sem zdj zlo cudno povedl :)
<Sky[x]> pa narobe tudi :)
<Sky[x]> preveri ce imas omogocen options v virtualhost prvo
<idioterna> mihaweb: pejstn config
<idioterna> pa ti loh povemo kaj ga svira
<idioterna> also v error.log bi mogu napisat zakaj je 405
<dz0ny> hehe, zihr hoče kej poslat statičnemu objektu (index.html)
<Sky[x]> http://spotify.com  is powered by the @symfony framework and many great packages from http://packagist.org  using Composer by @seldaek
<Seniorita> Musik für alle - Spotify
<Seniorita> »Spotify hat sämtliche Musik, die Du je brauchen wirst.«
<Sky[x]> https://twitter.com/SpotifyEng/status/595972071609339905
<Seniorita> Spotify Engineering auf Twitter: "http://t.co/xHF41AM1vW is powered by the @symfony framework and many great packages from http://t.co/0kWedwWmS4 using Composer by @seldaek"
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/05/07/wordpress-xss-bug/
<Seniorita> Wordpress vulnerability leaves millions of sites open to attack
<Seniorita> »If you've got a Wordpress site, pay attention: A recently discovered vulnerability within the blogging platform leaves your site open to attack, accordin«
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/QSH7FAKfeA4    lol @ "OMG" in "WTF" kot da ga je z antraksom in ne moko/sladkorjem
<Seniorita> Adam Levine Gets Flour-Bombed At Jimmy Kimmel Live, Slowmo [WARNING: LANGUAGE] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Wednesday, May 6, 2015 - Maroon 5 singer Adam Levine looks shocked after being flour-bombed outside the Jimmy Kimmel Live show in Hollywood.«
<CrazyLemon> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/powershell/archive/2015/05/06/powershell-dsc-for-linux-is-now-available.aspx
<Seniorita> PowerShell DSC for Linux is now available! - Windows PowerShell Blog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 4.km SV od BIZELJSKEGA @07/05/2015 18:20:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+15.73+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScMOyURq9os
<Seniorita> "Vacation" Red Band Trailer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The new generation of Griswolds is on road to Walley World and hitting more than a few bumps along the way in "Vacation." This summer, take a road trip with ...«
<CrazyLemon> lol @ rimjob part
<yang> CrazyLemon: ti nisi cisto na obali...imate kaj boljso pitno vodo pri vas ? Se spomnim da je zelo slaba voda iz pipe na obalni regiji, vecinoma klorirana.
<CrazyLemon> yang a obstaja voda ki ni klorirana?
<yang> mislim, v ljubljani je kvaliteta pitne vode boljsa kot na obali
<CrazyLemon> ne.. ni :)
<yang> drugacnega okusa je
<CrazyLemon> ja.. kar pa ne pomeni da je bolj kvalitetna :D
<yang> bi rekel, da je na obali bolj klorirana kot tu
<yang> lahko da se je zdaj izboljsala, spomnim se leta nazaj je bila na obali skoraj nepitna voda
<yang> ampak takrat se niti niso prodajali usteklenicene
<yang> ti bom poslal en liter ljubljanske vode po posti, pa bos primerjal
<CrazyLemon> verjel ali ne ampak dejansko sem že bil v ljubljani!
<CrazyLemon> in pil vodo!
<CrazyLemon> in se mi ni zdela boljšega okusa :)
<yang> nisi opazil nobene razlike v okusu ?
<yang> ok
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mpv.si/uploads/PR13MonitPV_zakljucno_porocilo.pdf
<yang> normalno je pa da se voda razlikuje tudi zaradi strukture kamnin skozi katere pronica
<CrazyLemon> naša ima več bakterij.. vaša pa več pesticidov :)
<yang> recimo italjanske vode so ful bolj grenke
<yang> recimo njihove mineralne vode
<yang> tista guizza
<yang> napram radenski
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel
 * CrazyLemon ne pije radenske
<yang> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7QhRp5B4eg#t=10m01s
<Seniorita> Joshua Gay & Richard M. Stallman @ Libreplanet 2013 # 1/2 - slovenski podnapisi - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Joshua Gay from FSF announces Richard M. Stallman on Libreplanet conference 23 March 2013 in Boston, MA. Slovene subtitles are available in Youtube caption s...«
<yang> Å¡ala
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ljubljanska ma kr oboje :)
<dz0ny> k gre skozi zelo luknastja tla :)
<dz0ny> lani k so bile poplave so obarval vodo in je prišla v postonjski vodovod :D
<zdobersek> sami geologi
<dz0ny> :>
<yang> dz0ny: query
<idioterna> oh wow
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-32620742
<Seniorita> NSA phone data collection 'illegal', US court rules - BBC News
<Seniorita> »A US appeals court rules that bulk collection of phone records by the National Security Agency is illegal.«
<yang> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-32603870
<Seniorita> How 'crisis mapping' is helping relief efforts in Nepal - BBC News
<Seniorita> »A team of Nepalis, backed by groups around the world, are helping guide what aid is needed where by "crisis mapping" Nepal, reports Saira Asher.«
<yang> http://jp.si/BS3-20150507.jpg BS3 Art
<idioterna> ni svoh
<zdobersek> BS3?
<idioterna> bullshit-3, komunisticna komuna na severu ljubljane
<CrazyLemon> bullshit #3
<CrazyLemon> idioterna o/
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nove_Sto%C5%BEice
<Seniorita> Nove Stožice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> stož'ce*
<yang> idioterna: ha, a ma Kašelj svojo stran na WP ?
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> ima :)
<idioterna> verjetn
<yang> vidš kok smo mi pomembni !
<idioterna> tle so kr hudi lokalisti
<idioterna> al kko reces temu
<CrazyLemon> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ka%C5%A1elj
<Seniorita> Kašelj - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<yang> kreh kreh
<yang> upam da mine tale moja vrocina cimprej
<idioterna> ok ne yang
<idioterna> it's worse.
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zgornji_Ka%C5%A1elj http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spodnji_Ka%C5%A1elj http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zgornji_Ka%C5%A1elj http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spodnji_Ka%C5%A1elj
<Seniorita> Zgornji Kašelj - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> 4 strani ma!
<yang> mene matra zgornji kaselj trenutno
<idioterna> mi smo lih na meji i guess
<idioterna> tko da ne vem ce ti loh pomagam
<yang> ;)
<yang> Oberkaschel
<idioterna> hm zanimiv
<idioterna> nc ne pise o pedofiliji v cerkvi
<yang> lahko dopises
<yang> pa das referenco
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: proti teb letijo
 * CrazyLemon gets his shotgun
<CrazyLemon> aja..DOS!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a ima baloh live stream?
<zdobbie> neki mnde ma
<zdobbie> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/vzivoprenos2%20
<Seniorita> vŽIVO.si on USTREAM: Prenos V ŽIVO - www.vzivo.si. Andere Sportarten
<Seniorita> »Prenos V ŽIVO - www.vzivo.si«
<zdobbie> letos se enga slepa zraven
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vem ja
<zdobbie> you do now
<zdobbie> you're welcome
<CrazyLemon> do i really have to?
<zdobbie> sure, gimme +v
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zatipku si se
<CrazyLemon> wrong button
<zdobbie> 10x
<R33D3M33R> hehehe :)
<CrazyLemon> tale stream sux
<CrazyLemon> v živo my ass
<CrazyLemon> [21:46:28] <zdobbie>: CrazyLemon: proti teb letijo
<CrazyLemon> BS
<CrazyLemon> na znaku je bila jama
<CrazyLemon> verjetno Å¡kocjan?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> komaj pri kozini je
<CrazyLemon> holy shit..ta je on fire
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: MAHAJ
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie not even close
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e trije vzponi
<CrazyLemon> na sveti anton.. na marezige in nato Å¡e na pomjan
<CrazyLemon> najhujši je verjetno na sveti anton..
<CrazyLemon> pa spust je tudi cca. 18-20%
<CrazyLemon> nekaj sto metrov
<zdobbie> ohnoes
<zdobbie> they are evolving https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p5uDf9i_Yc
<Seniorita> minicp120 x2208 2000kv 6x4.5 hqprop kiss esc 18a nanowii 4s1800 40c - YouTube
<jabuk> http://stuffpoint.com/family-guy/image/56246-family-guy-victory-is-his.gif
<CrazyLemon> sounds like aliens
<CrazyLemon> hm.. za .mp3 file mi kaže filetype 'data'
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-08
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @08.05.2015 5:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81% severnik 0.1 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:40:27, Kulminacija: 10:59:37, Sončni zahod: 18:18:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 38min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy__> jutro
<zdobersek> mh
<napsy__> aja
<napsy__> fyi jermen je pol dost lazje sel gor ko sm ga par minut pustu v kropi vodi
<napsy__> pralni stroj pa spet dela :)
<dz0ny> someone ring me 00b9aa0b23350cb4b432bf986617816b114799b7
<Sky[x]> napsy__: car! ;)
<napsy__> nah sj ni tezk blo
<napsy__> sam tko ce bo kdo mel podobne tezave
<Sky[x]> sej ql info ce bom kdaj rabil :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ring ring 00b9aa0b23350cb4b432bf986617816b114799b7
<dz0ny> ^^ funny guy
<zdobersek> eeehehehehehe
<zdobersek> ring ring
<jabuk> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzYyL2FuY2hvcm1hbi42NjJkYS5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/009ee80f/1c0/anchorman.jpg
<zdobersek> ring love linux
<jabuk> http://rack.2.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ZkL25hcG9sZW9uZHluLjBiMTFlLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/8767246f/d7a/napoleon-dynamite.jpg
<napsy__> oh, it's a thing
<napsy__> ring sha-bang
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<zdobersek> ring
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ViL2hpZ2hzY2hvb2xtLjI4YjJhLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/4755556e/b82/high-school-musical-victory.jpg
<zdobersek> love
<jabuk> When as a consultant, I see all the company going to a seminar http://tclhost.com/SYXMNI8.gif
<zdobersek> linux
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<napsy__> joy
<jabuk> When I force tasks to close with Windows task manager http://tclhost.com/oH8vnIl.gif
<napsy__> lol
<zdobersek> .gif friday friday
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/MLxxvqZ9QRrws/giphy.gif
<napsy__> ring friday
<jabuk> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<dz0ny> .vreme postojna
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 20.7°C @08.05.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43% severovzhodnik 2.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:42:27, Kulminacija: 11:00:57, Sončni zahod: 18:19:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 36min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> ringadingadong
<jabuk> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/20048442yu.gif
<CrazyLemon> rin
<jabuk> http://alookintomymind.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/victory.jpg
<zdobersek> ri
<CrazyLemon> torej basically
<CrazyLemon> kin
<zdobersek> in
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<zdobersek> in
<zdobersek> n
<CrazyLemon> nope.. *in
<zdobersek> *zing
<zdobersek> zing
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<zdobersek> [zing
<zdobersek> wat en diskriminaatzie
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/20048442yu.gif
<CrazyLemon> ha!
<zdobersek> incredible
<zdobersek> iincredible
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<mihaweb> kako dam pri nginx cors allow origin na clientov origin?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Jaffakeks: Nadgradna RAM pomnilnika - težave z grafično  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6323/nadgradna-ram-pomnilnika-tezave-z-graficno
<mihaweb> add_header 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' "$http_origin";      tole bi moralo delati
<CrazyLemon> hm.. kako lahko upgrejd rama vpliva na grafično?
<zdobersek> magic
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1598272670/chip-the-worlds-first-9-computer
<Seniorita> CHIP - The World's First Nine Dollar Computer by Next Thing Co. — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »Built for work, play, and everything in between! \(•◡•)/«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sahred ram :)
<dz0ny> shared ram
<dz0ny> to je na prenosniku pogosto
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak je dedicated kartica
<CrazyLemon> ni integrirana
<CrazyLemon> torej..ima svoj ram?
<CrazyLemon> Max. Amount of Memory	256+ MB
<CrazyLemon> Shared Memory	no
<CrazyLemon> + ^
<dz0ny> Max. Amount of Memory	256+ MB sounds like shared
<dz0ny> XT nima sahred memory
<dz0ny> tale ma
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: vpraši ga kater model prenosnika ima
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak dejmo predvidevam da ima shared memory
<CrazyLemon> kako bi več rama vplivala na kartico?
<CrazyLemon> vplivalo*
<dz0ny> vram address range se spremeni
<CrazyLemon> ja.. razmišljal sem o address range ampak a se to ne dodeli 'dinamično' ob bootu ?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> kernel mora met fix da se naloži na višjem naslovu
<CrazyLemon> stupid kernel
<dz0ny> http://0xax.gitbooks.io/linux-insides/content/Booting/linux-bootstrap-2.html
<Seniorita> First steps in the kernel setup code | Linux Inside
<dz0ny> ce te zanima
<dz0ny> fun je recimo k ce mas shared memory
<CrazyLemon> a so kakšne slikce? :p
<dz0ny> in nalozis ob zagonu svoj bootoloader
<dz0ny> k prebee vga memory
<dz0ny> od prejšnega zagona
<dz0ny> sej je bil en članek na to temo
<dz0ny> sam ne najdem zdej
<dz0ny> al pa is vm si lahko pogledal kaj host počne
<CrazyLemon> torej question je.. kako resetiraš shared memory address range? :D
<idioterna> neki echojas v /proc nekam
<idioterna> afaik
<idioterna> al pa mogoce v /sys, sm ze pozabyu
<idioterna> pozabu
<idioterna> what am i, a russian
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ob bootu mu poveš
<dz0ny> linux boot flags
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<zdobersek> u wot m8
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa če bi v biosu povišal shared memory.. to bi verjetno tudi resetiralo ta address range ane?
<zdobersek> u so cray-cray
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: rec mu naj zboota z usb ključa pa sudo dmidecode prilima
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> spremenil bi
<zdobbie> someone cray-cray?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Nadgradna RAM pomnilnika - težave z grafično  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42931#Comment_42931
<dz0ny> https://potresi.herokuapp.com/
<Seniorita> ARSO on map
<dz0ny> some new updates
<zdobersek> wat en wow
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol
<anny_> dan
<idioterna> o
<anny_> še kar v službi?
<idioterna> js?
<idioterna> ne js sm mel dons medicinski dan
<idioterna> sm zvedu da najbrz nimam raka pa da verjetno ne rabim zdravil
<idioterna> zihr bojo ko nardijo se histoloske preiskave
<idioterna> drugac mam pa petke itak frej
<idioterna> da loh delam open source
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny why so insecure?!
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa fajn.. lepo bi bilo tudi .morje prikazat :P
<CrazyLemon> če bi kliknili na temp. bi lahko pisalo tudi vlažnost & veter :>
<CrazyLemon> lol.. js sm mislu da so tiste Å¡tevilke v modrem dejansko Å¡tevilo potresov v zadnjem obdobju :D
<CrazyLemon> preveč izstopajo te številke...potresi pa premalo
<CrazyLemon> http://blogs.cisco.com/security/talos/rombertik
<Seniorita> Threat Spotlight: Rombertik – Gazing Past the Smoke, Mirrors, and Trapdoors
<napsy__> oh ja
<napsy__> celo petek je
<napsy__> my my, how time flies
<Sky[x]> jp
<napsy__> oh goodie
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Jaffakeks: RE: Nadgradna RAM pomnilnika - težave z grafično  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42932#Comment_42932
<dz0ny> .apt ntpdate-debian
<dz0ny> .aptf ntpdate-debian
<jabuk> /usr/sbin/ntpdate-debian > ntpdate
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/znanost_in_okolje/2015/05/skrivnostni_signal_iz_vesolja_je_povzrocala_mikrovalovna_pecica.aspx
<Seniorita> Skrivnostni signal iz vesolja je povzročala mikrovalovna pečica | Znanost in okolje - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Radijski teleskop observatorija Parkes v Avstraliji je 17 let prejemal skrivnostne signale, ki jim znanstveniki nikakor niso znali določiti izvora. Pošiljala jih je mikrovalovna pečica.«
<dz0ny> idioterna: lugos rabi nov cert
<dz0ny> i have cupon
<CrazyLemon> wait a minute.. alieni imajo mikrovalovke?
<napsy__> hjeah
<napsy__> to hocjo da verjamemo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kateri lugos? www? wiki? vse skupaj? :D
<dz0ny> wiki
<CrazyLemon> wiki je brez ustreznega certifikata že hm.. nekaj let :D
<idioterna> dz0ny: hm
<idioterna> a ni to ze like od 2008? :)
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu bi bilo narobe če bi zdaj dali nov certifikat
<idioterna> dz0ny: loh ti uredim domain validation
<idioterna> sam povej kaj rabs
<dz0ny> idioterna: dej en mail
<idioterna> postmaster@lugos.si je kr ok
<idioterna> dz0ny: kaksn csr ti nardim?
<dz0ny> idioterna: bos sam naprej, mas mail
<idioterna> thanks
<CrazyLemon> a je res da bo chrome kmalu opozarjal če se je pri ustvarjanju certifikata uporabil SHA1?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> vsaj oblublajo to
<idioterna> tut za firefox neki
<CrazyLemon> maan.. a pol moram nov certifikat kupit za ubuntu.si al kaj
<CrazyLemon> fckin google!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you're fckin who??
<zdobersek> noice
<zdobersek> fasu error pr updejtu nexusa na 5.0.2
<dz0ny> moj telefon je v bootloop
<zdobersek> gg
<zdobersek> po rebootu je normalno upgradeal vse appe
<zdobersek> http://www.greenvillegazette.com/video-the-disgusting-west-boro-baptist-church-claims-they-are-going-to-iraq-to-protest-isis/
<Seniorita> VIDEO: The Disgusting West Boro Baptist Church Claims They Are Going To Iraq To Protest ISIS | Greenville Gazette
<Seniorita> »watch now«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nexus 9?
<zdobersek> aye
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !g nexus 9 killer ota
<Seniorita> [Attack Of The Killer OTA] Recent Android 5.0.2 Update Bricks Nexus ... http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/05/07/attack-of-the-killer-ota-recent-android-5-0-2-update-bricks-nexus-9-for-some-users/
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ kdaj se jutri začne kronometer?
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: 15:10
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ great..remind me at 15:00
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbed-8S9Rk4
<Seniorita> Grao Gayoso .:. Las gafas de pasta .:. Parte 1 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Grao Gayoso .:. Las gafas de pasta .:. Parte 1«
<yang> nadaljevanje https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5srS5HSUuGM
<Seniorita> Grao Gayoso .:. Las gafas de pasta .:. Parte 2 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Grao Gayoso .:. Las gafas de pasta .:. Parte 2«
<zdobersek> TL;DW?
<CrazyLemon> YP;DW
<zdobersek> ... expand?
<lynxlynxlynx> yes please, do want?
<CrazyLemon> yang posted dont watch
<yang> a ti ni blo zanimoivo CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> yang ne vem..nisem gledal
<lynxlynxlynx> ouch
<dz0ny> http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/8/8573259/new-witcher-3-footage-features-sex-on-a-unicorn
<Seniorita> New Witcher 3 footage features sex on top of a unicorn | The Verge
<dz0ny> :D
<Seniorita> »Conan's "Clueless Gamer" continues to be a disappointment, each video a chance for the talk show host to make fun of nerd stereotypes. However, the bit also remains one of the best places to spot...«
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/x0r1/jellyfish
<Seniorita> x0r1/jellyfish · GitHub
<Seniorita> »jellyfish - GPU rootkit PoC by Team Jellyfish«
<gregor_> živijo
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<gregor_> mam eno uprašanje ki ni nagradno :)
<CrazyLemon> potem ne pričakuj odgovora!
<gregor_> :)
<gregor_> bom poskusil vseeno hehe
<gregor_> namreč skupna raba
<gregor_> na enemu imam ubunt 14.04 na drugemu win7
<gregor_> ubunt mi vidi win7 in lahko sprejema datoteke
<gregor_> win 7 ne vidi ubunta
<jabuk> http://rack.2.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ZkL25hcG9sZW9uZHluLjBiMTFlLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/8767246f/d7a/napoleon-dynamite.jpg
<CrazyLemon> !g help ubuntu samba
<Seniorita> Samba - Community Help Wiki - Official Ubuntu Documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<CrazyLemon> ok..tole je precej useless
<gregor_> ok.
<gregor_> naložil sem to samba program
<gregor_> zdej pa ne znam zalaufat ... smesno an e?
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/05/ubuntu1404-file-sharing-samba/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS: File Sharing With Samba | UbuntuHandbook
<CrazyLemon> gregor_ tukaj imaš kul navodila
<Seniorita> »This tutorial will show you how to install and configure Samba, a free software that allows you to share files, printers and other common re«
<CrazyLemon> sam naklikaš pa je
<gregor_> kam hudica to shrani
<gregor_> ok bom prebrau
<gregor_> ubistvu tatreti dan uporablam tale linux in se sprasujem zakaj sem biu do zdaj na windovsih....
<gregor_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> počakaj kak mesec
<CrazyLemon> vprašal se boš kaj ti je bilo treba tega linuxa
<CrazyLemon> :)
<gregor_> sam ta iskalnik mi ne najde sambe arrr
<gregor_> kako to mislis?
<CrazyLemon> si namestil tako kot piše tam?
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install samba samba-common system-config-samba python-glade2 gksu
<CrazyLemon> tole ^
<gregor_> ne še... sem namestil tole sambo iz programskega središča
<gregor_> ok ampak zdej tud tole dela
<CrazyLemon> potem ko zrihtaš userja pa workgroup
<CrazyLemon> potem lahko z desnim klikom na mapo izbereš 'souporaba krajevnega omrežja' in tam označiš mapo za souporabo
<gregor_> ja ampak še vedno ne najde, mogoče zato ker sem prvo inštalirou iz sredušča, potem pa še iz konzole?
<CrazyLemon> čisto vseeno
<CrazyLemon> si vpisal geslo?
<gregor_> da
<CrazyLemon> pa je bilo pravilno? če ni.. ti ne odpre
<CrazyLemon> vsaj meni ni
<gregor_> Dobi:1 http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe libgksu2-0 amd64 2.0.13~pre1-6ubuntu4 [71,8 kB]
<gregor_> Dobi:2 http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe gksu amd64 2.0.2-6ubuntu2 [27,8 kB]
<gregor_> Pridobljenih 99,6 kB v 0s (174 kB/s)
<gregor_> Selecting previously unselected package libgksu2-0.
<gregor_> (Reading database ... 336692 files and directories currently installed.)
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu/
<gregor_> Preparing to unpack .../libgksu2-0_2.0.13~pre1-6ubuntu4_amd64.deb ...
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu/
<gregor_> Unpacking libgksu2-0 (2.0.13~pre1-6ubuntu4) ...
<gregor_> Selecting previously unselected package gksu.
<gregor_> Preparing to unpack .../gksu_2.0.2-6ubuntu2_amd64.deb ...
<gregor_> Unpacking gksu (2.0.2-6ubuntu2) ...
<gregor_> Processing triggers for man-db (2.6.7.1-1ubuntu1) ...
<gregor_> Processing triggers for gconf2 (3.2.6-0ubuntu2) ...
<gregor_> Processing triggers for gnome-menus (3.10.1-0ubuntu2) ...
<CrazyLemon> ne tega počet :)
<gregor_> Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils (0.22-1ubuntu1) ...
<gregor_> Processing triggers for bamfdaemon (0.5.1+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1) ...
<gregor_> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf-2.index...
<gregor_> Processing triggers for mime-support (3.54ubuntu1.1) ...
<gregor_> Setting up libgksu2-0 (2.0.13~pre1-6ubuntu4) ...
<gregor_> update-alternatives: using /usr/share/libgksu/debian/gconf-defaults.libgksu-sudo to provide /usr/share/gconf/defaults/10_libgksu (libgksu-gconf-defaults) in auto mode
<gregor_> Processing triggers for gconf2 (3.2.6-0ubuntu2) ...
<gregor_> Setting up gksu (2.0.2-6ubuntu2) ...
<gregor_> Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.6) ...
<gregor_> kerga?
<CrazyLemon> kopiranje shitload texta na kanal
<CrazyLemon> če želiš kopirat dej na pastebin
<gregor_> zakaj ne?  kaj je to pasebin
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com
<Seniorita> Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002!
<Seniorita> »Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.«
<gregor_> aja valda kanal hehe.... mas prou...
<gregor_> ups ... bo že...
<CrazyLemon> torej.. geslo moraš vpisat potem ko klikneš v 'iskalniku'
<CrazyLemon> te vpraša po geslu
<gregor_> ko vnesem v konzolo to komando potem vnesem geslo in potem napise kar sem prej kopiral zgoraj...
<CrazyLemon> katero komando?
<gregor_> nasledi korak je da grem v iskalnik in napisem samba in ne daje sambe
<CrazyLemon> imaš sploh odprto tisto povezavo?
<CrazyLemon> 1. si naredu
<CrazyLemon> zdaj naredi 2.
<gregor_> se opravičujem terminal
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/05/ubuntu1404-file-sharing-samba/
<gregor_> da
<CrazyLemon> 2.
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS: File Sharing With Samba | UbuntuHandbook
<Seniorita> »This tutorial will show you how to install and configure Samba, a free software that allows you to share files, printers and other common re«
<gregor_> 2 je problem
<CrazyLemon> zakaj?
<gregor_> ker ne najde sambe
<CrazyLemon> v terminalu napiši
<CrazyLemon> gksudo system-config-samba
<gregor_> fak... v vindovsih je ctrl+c... je tukaj tudi bliznica?
<CrazyLemon> za?
<gregor_> kopiranje besedila
<CrazyLemon> ja.. vendar v terminalu označi z miško
<CrazyLemon> in nato desni klik
<CrazyLemon> pa kopiraj
<gregor_> jaja okok
<gregor_> kaj pa tukaj v xircu
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa tukaj želiš kopirat? :)
<gregor_> tisto komando k si jo ti napisou naj jo vnesem v terminal
<CrazyLemon> označi pa ctrl +c
<CrazyLemon> ampak v terminalu moraš potem ctrl shift v
<CrazyLemon> ali pa shift insert :)
<gregor_> so easy
<gregor_> ma tam dam kar desni klik prilepi pa je
<gregor_> :)
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<gregor_> dobro to mi je zdej odprlo zdej grem pa naprej po korakih...
<CrazyLemon> ja.. predlagam da preskočiš 4 in greš na 5.
<CrazyLemon> razn če rabiš uporabnika 'po meri'
<gregor_> hm...
<gregor_> sem naredil po navodilih
<gregor_> cakam da se mi ponovno zazene
<gregor_> drugace pa a je to normalno da ko prižgem računalnik in zazenem brovser traja nekaj sekund preden se zazene?
<CrazyLemon> dokler mu ne rabi vsakič ko zaženeš browser nekaj sekund pol ja
<CrazyLemon> zakaj čakaš da se ponovno  zažene?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi ga ponovno zagnal sploh?
<gregor_> sambo samo
<gregor_> ne vem pise
<CrazyLemon> ah
<gregor_> pa sploh noce zagnat v orodni vrstici
<gregor_> moram v terminal vnest
<CrazyLemon> koga?
<gregor_> da zazenež
<gregor_> samba
<CrazyLemon> normalno.. tista samba ni samba strežnik
<CrazyLemon> ampak system-config-samba
<CrazyLemon> torej orodje za urejanje nastavitev sambe
<gregor_> aha
<CrazyLemon> ki pa je "slučajno" poimenovan 'samba'
<CrazyLemon> oziroma kr napačno poimenovan
<CrazyLemon> gregor_ pa ne rabiš vsakič restartat sambe
<CrazyLemon> samo tokrat ker si urejal nastavitve
<CrazyLemon> in preberi si spodaj "Tips:"
<gregor_> a tam ko pise... unix username moram dat nujno tist kar pise ... oz lahko neki svojega?
<CrazyLemon> gregor_ če daš tvojega trenutnega uporabnika
<CrazyLemon> potem ti bo lažje dodajanje fajlov v share
<CrazyLemon> ker boš lahko z desnim klikom na mapo shareal mapo
<CrazyLemon> če dodaš nekaj svojega (korak 4.)
<gregor_> kul
<CrazyLemon> potem boš moral vedno odpirat ta system-config-samba
<CrazyLemon> in kliknit na +
<CrazyLemon> in prek tega dodal mapo za share
<gregor_> kaj pa
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa kaj
<gregor_> ok sem dau svoje ime oz. uporabnika
<gregor_> kaj pa uporabniško ime za vindovs
<CrazyLemon> enako kot svoje uporabniško ime za unix
<CrazyLemon> da ne bo zmede
<gregor_> ok
<gregor_> to sm naredu
<gregor_> kaj pa zdej kako zazenem oz. ne vem kaj naj zdej... hehe :)
<CrazyLemon> restartaj sambo tako kot tam piše
<gregor_> ja sem vneseu v terminal
<CrazyLemon> ko to narediš.. greš na mapo ki jo želiš delit.. desni klik in izbereš 'souporaba krajevnega omrežja' oziroma 'local network share'
<CrazyLemon> tam označiš da želiš dodat to mapo v souporabo
<CrazyLemon> dovoljenja za to mapo
<CrazyLemon> in to je to :)
<gregor_> da
<gregor_> ampak...
<gregor_> windows se vedno ne vidi ubunta
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzFmL2hhcnJ5cG90dGVyLjYxNjYzLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/db79fc85/147/harry-potter.jpg
<CrazyLemon> gregor_ potem nisi napisal tapravo windows skupino
<CrazyLemon> preveri če je WORKGROUP
<CrazyLemon> (velike začetnice)
<gregor_> mas prou
<gregor_> ti si res geni
<gregor_> mas pivo v dobrem
<gregor_> al pa dva hehe nikul ni sam edn :)
<gregor_> res je bilo napisano z malimi črkami
<gregor_> sam moram se mal pregruntat k se kr ne vidi
<CrazyLemon> restart sambe
<CrazyLemon> :)
<gregor_> OZ. SE KR JE Z MALO CEPROU SM SPREMENU
<gregor_> BOM SE ENKAT...Đ
<gregor_> ne .. ne prime z velikimi crkami
<gregor_> vedno vrze male
<gregor_> kliknem vredu
<gregor_> potem pogledam pa so se kar male črke
<gregor_> NE
<gregor_> NE DA VELIKIH ČRK
<gregor_> napisem z velikimi potem dam v redu in ko preverim če so velike obveljale so se vedno male črke.
<gregor_> NE VEM...
<gregor_> restar računalnika?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> sudo service smbd stop
<CrazyLemon> nato urediš kar želiš
<gregor_> OK TISTO KOMANDO SEM VNESEL V KONZOLO VENDAR ŠE VEDNO NE POTRDI VELIKIH ČRK
<CrazyLemon> gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<CrazyLemon> uporabi iskanje da najdeš workgroup
<CrazyLemon> in spremeni v velike črke
<CrazyLemon> shrani
<CrazyLemon> zapri
<gregor_> OK SM
<CrazyLemon> sudo service smbd start
<gregor_> MA Å E VEDNO NE SHRANI V NASTAVITVAH... MOGOCE PONOVNI ZAGON SAMBE AL SM KEJ NAROBE SPREMENU?
<CrazyLemon> kako ne shrani
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti izpiše grep workgroup /etc/samba/smb.conf
<gregor_> tud tm not k sm spremu ne spremeni
<gregor_> a kr tle kopiram? sej ni nc tazga?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> mislim..tisto kar sm ti napisal ja
<gregor_> # Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of
<gregor_> 	workgroup = WORKGROUP
<CrazyLemon> no sej je prav
<CrazyLemon> kako ne spremeni :)
<gregor_> CE PRAV RAZUMEM BI MOGLO BITI DVAKRAT Z VELIKIMI ČRKAMI NAPISANO SE PRAVI WORGROUP=WORKGROUP A NE?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> workgroup je ime spremenljivke
<CrazyLemon> vrednost je pa WORKGROUP
<gregor_> AHA POL MORE BIT TKO K JE
<gregor_> SAM V TISTIH NASTAVITVAH PA Z MALIMI PISE WORKGROUP PA NOČE SPREMENIT NA VELIKE ČRKE
<gregor_> niti tle ni k sm spremenu workgroup v velike črke pa tud ni spremenil....
<gregor_> hm... ponavadi ce v vindovsih kaj ne dela pustim čez noč in drugi dan čudežno deluje.... je tudi tukaj tako?
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<gregor_> ok
<gregor_> potem je to prva tezava ki me je doletela hehe
<gregor_> pri vindosih se je zgodilo ze prej hehe
<gregor_> sam zakaj mi ne najde samba v iskalniku? a je mogoce kej narobe instaleran? mogoce update?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> si zagnal sambo?
<CrazyLemon> pa ne tisto za nastavitve
<CrazyLemon> ampak strežnik
<gregor_> kako?
<CrazyLemon> sudo service smdb start
<gregor_> v iskalnku ga ne jade
<CrazyLemon> pusti iskalnik madona :)
<CrazyLemon> s tistim ne boš nič zagnal razn programa
<CrazyLemon> ki ni samba
<CrazyLemon> kot sm ti že enkrat omenil
<gregor_> smdb: unrecognized service
<gregor_> neki ne najde
<CrazyLemon> smbd*
<CrazyLemon> typo :)
<CrazyLemon> brez zvezdice
<CrazyLemon> smbd
<gregor_> pravi da program laufa ze skos
<gregor_> WTF? ne shrani z velikimi črkami
<gregor_> kar po svoje dela arrrr
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj ustvarjaš človek
<CrazyLemon> sm ti že napisal da je tako kot mora bit
<CrazyLemon> ti pa kar še po svoje delaš
<gregor_> dobro potem reseteram samba in bi moglo spilat
<gregor_> ok bom vindowse reseterou ker Å¡e vedno ne vidi linuxa
<gregor_> drugače če si pogledaš link ...http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/05/ubuntu1404-file-sharing-samba/  pod treto točko... je workgroup napisan z velikimi črkami
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS: File Sharing With Samba | UbuntuHandbook
<Seniorita> »This tutorial will show you how to install and configure Samba, a free software that allows you to share files, printers and other common re«
<gregor_> no jest mam z malimi in mi noče spremenit na velike ..... to sm packou hehe
<dz0ny> gregor_: v win direkt napiši ip sambe
<dz0ny> recmo odpreš explorer namest c: napišeš //192.168.1.2
<gregor_> točno.. bom probou sam da se zalaufa.....
<gregor_> kje pa najdem ip samba?
<gregor_> fak malenkost pa ne najdem..... sranje zivo
<CrazyLemon> ifconfig napiši v ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> tam boš najdu ip
<gregor_> uglavnem ne dela
<gregor_> fuk... tole je pa spada pod kategorijo  bolj zakompliceran
<CrazyLemon> niti ne :)
<gregor_> ja lej sm mislu it po enmu percku spat zdej sm si pa ze druzga odpru... pa se vedno ne dela :)
<gregor_> punca ma računalnik od mac pa sm lazje nastimou....
<gregor_> ok sm naredu restart k je neki napisal da neki ne dela dobr pa da bi blo fajn narest restart
<gregor_> pa kurac ne dela.... se vedno je neki narobe arrrrrr
<CrazyLemon> napisalo ti je da je potrebno narest restart računalnika?
<gregor_> jap
<CrazyLemon> kje/kaj?
<gregor_> da neki ena palikacija ne deluje pravilno in ce opazim da racunalnik ne dela dobr naj naredim reset
<gregor_> sam racunalnik je delou dobr ampak sm usen naredu reset  v upanju da bo tale projekt zaziveu
<gregor_> pa ni...
<gregor_> hm... ne vem .... kje in kaj .... res ne vem
<gregor_> odprlo se je okence in pac napisal pol so ble pa se opcije da obkljukam ce posredujem napako pa se neki je blo pa ne vem
<gregor_> CrazyLemon,  pravis da so nastavitve uredu nastavljene in da so crke male in velike pravilno(workgroup) ampak zadeva ne deluje. nimaš več idej? je še kaj da bi vnesel v terminal in bi kaj izpisalo? kašno čudežno kodo :)
<CrazyLemon> gregor_ odpri sistemski dnevnik prek 'iskalnika'
<CrazyLemon> in nato odpri syslog pa loge iz /var/log/samba/ mape
<gregor_> caki caki sistemski dnevik
<CrazyLemon> ja
<gregor_> se pravi zalaufam croma
<gregor_> in kaj pol...
<CrazyLemon> koga?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je croma?
<gregor_> iskalnik?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> prej si imenoval iskalnik to čemur mi pravimo 'dash'
<CrazyLemon> oziroma pregledna plošča po slovensko
<gregor_> aja a mislis terminal?
<CrazyLemon> to je tisto okno kjer iščeš programe/datoteke/karkoli
<CrazyLemon> levo zgoraj
<gregor_> aha
<gregor_> ja jest sm butl ja
<gregor_> ok
<CrazyLemon> tam najdi 'sistemski dnevnik'
<CrazyLemon> nato prek zobnika na desni zgornji strani programa
<CrazyLemon> odpreš loge
<CrazyLemon> iz /var/log/samba/
<CrazyLemon> in iščeš errorje zakaj zadeva ne dela
<CrazyLemon> :)
<gregor_> huh
<gregor_> tle pa enih črk
<gregor_> eno napako javi
<CrazyLemon> no kr odpri temo na forumu
<CrazyLemon> ker grem spat :)
<gregor_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> pod Namestitve, storitve in ukazna vrstica odpri
<gregor_> tle se itq nc ne znajdem tko da....
<CrazyLemon> oziroma poišči če je kakšna tema že na forumu
<gregor_> lej tole javi...
<gregor_> sudo restart smbd && sudo restart nmbd
<gregor_> eh...
<gregor_> Napaka med pridobivanjem podatkov za datoteko '/var/log/mail.log': Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> to ni nič takega
<CrazyLemon> ti pojdi v mapo samba
<CrazyLemon> pa tam glej
<CrazyLemon> še prej pa mi povej ip tvojega računalnika ?
<CrazyLemon> si napisal ifconfig ?
<gregor_> ni te mape
<CrazyLemon> v terminal
<gregor_> da
<CrazyLemon> in ker ip ima tvoj računalnik
<gregor_> hm... tocno ne vem
<CrazyLemon> no napiši v terminal ifconfig
<gregor_> je-... etho
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej kaj piše
<gregor_> lo
<gregor_> wlan
<CrazyLemon> eth0
<CrazyLemon> inet addr
<CrazyLemon> a si prek wlana al kabla gor?
<gregor_> wlan
<CrazyLemon> no pol pri wlanu
<CrazyLemon> poglej kaj piše
<CrazyLemon> inet addr
<gregor_> ja okej
<gregor_> 10.0.0.6
<CrazyLemon> no.. zdaj pa napiši
<CrazyLemon> smbclient -L 10.0.0.6
<CrazyLemon> vpiši svoje geslo
<CrazyLemon> in to informacijo nato skopiraj na forum v svojo temo.. :)
<gregor_> ok
<gregor_> kaj pa naj bi iz tega razbral>?
<CrazyLemon> piše ti nastavljena domena
<CrazyLemon> katere mape se Å¡erajo
<CrazyLemon> ime računalnika etc
<gregor_> jap...
<gregor_> use pise :)
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da dela tako kot mora :)
<gregor_> ok
<CrazyLemon> nič
<CrazyLemon> ln
<gregor_> potem je mogoce v vindovsih kaj da ne vidijo linux
<gregor_> okok
<gregor_> hvala za pomoc
<gregor_> bom se mal klikou in na koncu najbrs ne bo nic iz tega
<gregor_> no sej ne gori voda niti tega ne rabim vendar me mocno ferbec matra kakto to gre ... vem pa da se da tko da en dan bo tud tale povezava delala :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: [14.04] Zmanjšanje virtualnega diska v Virtualboxu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6324/14-04-zmanjsanje-virtualnega-diska-v-virtualboxu
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-09
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2600-2: Linux kernel regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2600-2/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2599-2: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2599-2/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2598-2: Linux kernel regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2598-2/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2597-2: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2597-2/
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: rise and shine
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @09.05.2015 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% severovzhodnik 0.3 m/s pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:39:06, Kulminacija: 10:59:35, Sončni zahod: 18:20:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 40min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> Evo ljudje že hodijo "ob žici"
<yang> http://www.pohod.si/
<Seniorita> Pohod - Pot ob žici
<zdobbie> hoja je zdrava
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregc1: skupna raba datotek  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6325/skupna-raba-datotek
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregc1: RE: skupna raba datotek  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42933#Comment_42933
<dz0ny> .sporoči skyx http://phansible.com/
<Seniorita> Phansible - Create Vagrant + Ansible provisionings for PHP-based web servers
<Seniorita> »Phansible provides an easy to use interface that helps you generate Ansible Playbooks for PHP based projects.«
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 22.9°C @09.05.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% zahodnik 4.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:43:41, Kulminacija: 11:02:50, Sončni zahod: 18:22:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 38min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22°C @09.05.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 45% severovzhodnik 2.5 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:39:09, Kulminacija: 10:59:44, Sončni zahod: 18:20:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 41min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.nijz.si/porocilo-o-obremenjenosti-zraka-s-cvetnim-prahom-in-napoved-za-obdobje-od-85-do-1152015-pollen-level
<Seniorita> Poročilo o obremenjenosti zraka s cvetnim prahom in napoved za obdobje od 8.5. do 11.5.2015 (Pollen level report and forecast) | www.nijz.si
<Seniorita> »NAPOVED OD 8. DO 11. MAJA 2015 V nižinah bo obremenjenost zraka s cvetnim prahom trav srednje visoka do visoka, preobčutljivi posamezniki bodo zato imeli težave z zdravjem. Koncentracija cvetnega prahu jesena bo srednje visoka. V zraku bodo še manjše količine cvetnega prahu hrasta. Posamezna zrna divjega kostanja, javorja, oreha, bukve, trpotca in kislice so manjšega alergološkega pomena. V zraku bodo tudi večje količine cvetnega prahu i
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/VKSJlS--Scc
<Seniorita> TV FESTA Pamje ekskluzive - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> some crazy shit is going on
<Seniorita> »TV FESTA Pamje ekskluzive 9 maj 2015 perleshje e armatosur Kumanova«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22°C @09.05.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 45% severovzhodnik 2.5 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:39:06, Kulminacija: 10:59:35, Sončni zahod: 18:20:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 40min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: wakey wakey
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: a to si vidu ? https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1839007321/mysql-cli
<Seniorita> CLI for MySQL/MariaDB by Amjith Ramanujam — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »Client for MySQL/MariaDB with Auto-Completion and Syntax Highlighting.(Not affiliated with Oracle).«
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: nope
<dz0ny> t lahko pocenm že z pgweb
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: DUDE
<lynxlynxlynx> .version kdenlive
<lynxlynxlynx> staroooo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dude.. na bajku sm bil! a je OGE zmagala?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ya
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a je bil kak crash ???
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kolesarstva ne gledamo zaradi padcev
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie res je.. torej ni bil :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a obstaja kak fajn orodje za urejanje gpx-a?
<CrazyLemon> ker mi stupid endomondo ni ustavil trackinga ko sm bil na pijači.. in mi je povprečna nižja :/
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: neki je za linux
<zdobbie> .apt viking
<jabuk> viking {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<CrazyLemon> to mam že :D
<zdobbie> kaj bi pol se rad?
<zdobbie> VR support?
<CrazyLemon> fajn orodje
<CrazyLemon> viking ni fajn
<zdobbie> mona
<zdobbie> sam sprogramirej
<CrazyLemon> jah povej mi kako naj uredim gpx track v vikingu?!?
<CrazyLemon> klikneš na koordinate se nič ne zgodi
<CrazyLemon> sam en + znak se pokaže
<lynxlynxlynx> sam cajt poglej in na roke izbriši konec gpx
<lynxlynxlynx> tista dva ending tag-a boš že videl
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ni konec..lih vmes je
<lynxlynxlynx> pol bi lahko gledal kje so koordinate preveč skupi
<lynxlynxlynx> .g online gpx editor
<CrazyLemon> ni druge kot na roke!
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ma sm guglal
<CrazyLemon> nič pametnega ni
<CrazyLemon> pa !g je :)
<Seniorita> Recepti - Okusno.je http://okusno.je/recepti/
<CrazyLemon> .Karkoli je jabuk
<lynxlynxlynx> ma neki je
<CrazyLemon> !karkoli je pa Seniorita
<CrazyLemon> https://wtracks.appspot.com/
<Seniorita> WTracks - Online GPX track editor
<CrazyLemon> tega zdej preizkušam
<CrazyLemon> sam Initializing traja že kr en čas
<lynxlynxlynx> to sem parkrat ponucal, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer zbriše par atributov, ampak za metat ven node je kul
<lynxlynxlynx> marble recimo ne zna
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa Å¡e ne zna
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, če si kaj delal z gisi, znajo z gpx-i delat skor vsi
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ti tud masterchef gledaš :)?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny niti ne
<dz0ny> jaz sem tole naredu za vecerjo http://okusno.je/recept/svezi-taco
<Seniorita> Okusno.je - Recept: Sveži taco
<Seniorita> »Tortilja z mesno-zelenjavnim nadevom.«
<CrazyLemon> <trkpt lat="45.432885" lon="13.518279">
<CrazyLemon>         <time>2015-05-09T14:21:49Z</time>
<CrazyLemon>       </trkpt>
<CrazyLemon>     </trkseg>
<CrazyLemon>     <trkseg>
<CrazyLemon>       <trkpt lat="45.432885" lon="13.518279">
<CrazyLemon>         <time>2015-05-09T14:38:15Z</time>
<CrazyLemon>       </trkpt>
<CrazyLemon>       <trkpt lat="45.432885" lon="13.518279">
<CrazyLemon>         <time>2015-05-09T15:05:00Z</time>
<CrazyLemon>       </trkpt>
<CrazyLemon>     </trkseg>
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu mi čisto nič ni beležilo.. program pravi pa da sm tam bil pol ure pri miru
<lynxlynxlynx> to se ne ujema z napisanim
<lynxlynxlynx> 44m na miru
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202015-05-09%2019%3A42%3A28.png
<CrazyLemon> ta 'ravna' črta se začne pri 1:35
<CrazyLemon> konča pri 2:01
<CrazyLemon> torej cca. 30min
<CrazyLemon> in teh 30 bi rad izbrisal
<CrazyLemon> sam očitno ne gre!
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> če govoriš v utc, je to lih par vrstic pred zgornjim
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/wVUYzDi0
<Seniorita> <trkseg> <trkpt lat="45.433339" lon="13.518316"> <time>2015-05- - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> lej kako čudno skače
<CrazyLemon> 14:21 se premikam..vse kul
<CrazyLemon> nato 14:38 čudn glitch
<CrazyLemon> in 15:05 čudn glitch
<CrazyLemon> nato 15:23 se spet premikam
<dz0ny> SOLAR FLARE
<lynxlynxlynx> pač slaba ura
<CrazyLemon> i did it
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> https://www.endomondo.com/workouts/519297262  <- improved
<Seniorita> Endomondo | Community based on free GPS tracking of sports
<lynxlynxlynx> https://plus.google.com/photos/112373583692630500647/albums/6145454332506565265/6145454333773533090?sqi=114776597176808981624&sqsi=349eb4a5-22ee-4fcb-8a88-8211f98eb996&pid=6145454333773533090&oid=112373583692630500647
<Seniorita> »Endomondo is a sports community based on free real-time GPS tracking of running, cycling, etc. Bring your mobile on the track and get a complete training log!«
<Seniorita> Fotos von Posts
<Seniorita> »Lo que opino y opinan del GIS«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.endomondo.com/workouts/519282033 <-- old
<Seniorita> Endomondo | Community based on free GPS tracking of sports
<Seniorita> »Endomondo is a sports community based on free real-time GPS tracking of running, cycling, etc. Bring your mobile on the track and get a complete training log!«
<lynxlynxlynx> login wall
<CrazyLemon> login?
<CrazyLemon> public workout je
<lynxlynxlynx> očitno ne
<CrazyLemon> hm..lej pa res
<CrazyLemon> evo public
<CrazyLemon> vsi podatki enaki..sam razlika v kaloriji skoraj 1.5x :D
<CrazyLemon> old pravi 2k kalorij
<CrazyLemon> improved pravi 5k-ish
<CrazyLemon> u..skoraj 5.5
<CrazyLemon> stupid software
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> o
<zdobbie> lejo
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<sasa84> elooow miškice
<sasa84> živjo idioterna, živjo zdobbie
<sasa84> ;)
<dz0ny> neki poka ja
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon na kolesu
<CrazyLemon> pedala
<CrazyLemon> a je kak praznik danes?
 * CrazyLemon sliši ognjemet
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: praznuje se ker so rusi premagal hitlerja :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma niso ga
<CrazyLemon> sam italijani so se zrihtal kot da grejo praznovat novo leto v san remo
<CrazyLemon> pol so se rusi smejali s kučmami na glavi
<CrazyLemon> lol..italijani :D
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> zdaj neki guglam pa se spomnim da sm napisal italijani :D
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-10
<napsy_> jutro
<yang> p
<yang> lp
<yang> .vreme lj
<napsy_> soncon
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @10.05.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94% severnik 0.2 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:37:47, Kulminacija: 10:59:33, Sončni zahod: 18:21:20
<napsy_> soncon
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 43min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Laura Marling - False Hope.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: skupna raba datotek  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42934#Comment_42934
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: skupna raba datotek  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42935#Comment_42935
<msev> a kdo od vs uporablja kolab
<lynxlynxlynx> a kot spletno storitev? ne
<msev> tisto opensource varianto
<msev> da maš svoj server za mail, koledar etc.
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, ne
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 7.km JZ od RADEČ @10/05/2015 10:57:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.03+N,+15.11+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 19.km  V od CELOVCA (KLAGENFURT, AVSTRIJA) @10/05/2015 05:40:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.57+N,+14.55+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 5.km SV od KOČEVJA @09/05/2015 17:52:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.68+N,+14.89+E
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.10 Daily Build Downloads Now Available  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PrIULuU2eVs/ubuntu-1510-daily-build-download
<zdobbie> fllleeeuuuuuurghh
<[nitro]> haha
<[nitro]> sorry napacen kanal :)
<zdobbie> :'/
<CrazyLemon> who cares?
<zdobbie> zakaj si tak?
<CrazyLemon> coz imma d!ck!
<zdobbie> DickieLemon
<zdobbie> cretin alert http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/necepljeni-otroci-ne-ogrozajo-nikogar-ki-je-cepljen.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO: 'Necepljeni otroci ne ogrožajo nikogar, ki je cepljen'
<Seniorita> »Udeleženci shoda proti obveznemu cepljenju so opozorili na pravico do svobode odločanja o cepljenju in drugih medicinskih posegih v telo. Prepričani so, da država oziroma stroka "vzročno povezavo med cepljenji in stranskimi učinki a priori zavrača".«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Nadgradnja RAM pomnilnika - težave z grafično  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42936#Comment_42936
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-09
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči se bo postopno zjasnilo.
<jabuk> Jutri bo deloma sončno s spremenljivo oblačnostjo. Popoldne bodo še posamezne plohe. Ponekod bo zapihal jugozahodni veter. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 4 do 11, najvišje dnevne od 19 do 24 stopinj C.
<idioterna> a to je ucerisna
<idioterna> ocitno
<idioterna> nedelja ob 18h
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Agitator: RE: L/Xubuntu - namestitev tiskalnika in skenerja CANON  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43724#Comment_43724
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Agitator: RE: L/Xubuntu - namestitev tiskalnika in skenerja CANON  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43725#Comment_43725
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo sprva precej jasno, ponekod po kotlinah bo jutro megleno. Čez dan bo deloma sončno z občasno nekoliko povečano oblačnostjo. Na severovzhodu države je možna kakšna kratkotrajna ploha. Ponekod bo zapihal jugozahodni veter. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 19 do 24 stopinj.
<jabuk> Jutri bo zmerno do pretežno oblačno, občasno bo ponekod rahlo deževalo. Predvsem v severovzhodnih krajih bo pihal jugozahodni veter. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 6 do 12, najvišje dnevne od 16 do 21 stopinj C.
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.5°C @09.05.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% severovzhodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:42:43, Kulminacija: 11:02:49, Sončni zahod: 18:22:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 40min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> a je kdo od vs slučajn linux dal na kšno win10 tablco :D
<CrazyLemon> hah.. na franji so prepovedali kolesa z disk zavorami
<CrazyLemon> zdi se mi da bo vsaj 60% manj kolesarjev letos na franji
<napsy> zaka pa bi to naredil?
<CrazyLemon> napsy ne vem.. mogoče so jih zmedla mednarodna pravila
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: resno?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM resno
<CrazyLemon> !g mali maraton franja
<Seniorita> Maraton Franja - Mali maraton Franja - razpis http://www.franja.org/malimaraton/mali-maraton-razpis.html
<CrazyLemon> poglej posebna opozorila in pogoje
<LorD_DDooM> Dovoljena kolesa brez disk zavor!
<LorD_DDooM> To misliš?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<zdobersek> a ti mislis, da ma taksen procent kolesarjev diske?
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz jih imam :|
<zdobersek> mesar! dve mesoreznici vozis s sabo! :>
<LorD_DDooM> Zarota vegifašistov
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah shitload diskarjev je na franji
<CrazyLemon> but not anymore!
<zdobersek> aja, tackarjev
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a veš koliko nesreč je bilo zaradi njih... this has to stop! now!
<CrazyLemon> i mean..not now now but next month
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja a nis vidu, kaj se je na Roubaixu zgodil
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vidu vidu! fenomenalna zmaga haymana!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/04/news/twitter-reacts-to-roubaix-disc-debacle_402401
<Seniorita> Twitter reacts to Roubaix disc debacle - VeloNews.com
<Seniorita> »Fran Ventoso confirms his serious leg injury was caused by disc brake, sparking outcry among riders, journalists, and others on Twitter.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nism že dolgo vozil disk zavor sam sm precej prepričan da niso U shaped
<CrazyLemon> horse shoe shaped!
<CrazyLemon> horseshoe?  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj pa je bilo? Nesreča?
<CrazyLemon> ja..pravi da je tisto poškodbo na povezavi zgoraj naredila disk zavora oz disk
<CrazyLemon> zaradi tistega dogodka je UCI prepovedal disk zavore na vseh tekmovanjih.. verjetno zato tudi na franji ne dovolijo disk zavor
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/SteampunkTendencies/videos/1001732576607775/
<Seniorita> Steampunk Tendencies | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Meanwhile in Zaragoza, Spain. Artist: Fuman Musicolocovia Jose Enguita«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Spletna stran v lokalno datoteko  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43726#Comment_43726
<yang> CrazyLemon: haha, tale bi pa zasluzil na presercu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ubuntu PC palčke  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43727#Comment_43727
<msev-> bohbi palčke
<CrazyLemon> !g oranžni diamant t-2
<Seniorita> T-2: Oranžni diamant http://www.t-2.net/paketi/oranzni-diamant
<CrazyLemon> hud paket..res hud
<CrazyLemon> V primeru, da naročnik želi naročiti­ T-2 storitve preko zakupa širokopasovnega dostopa z bitnim tokom preko optične širokopasovne povezave nacionalnega operaterja je v osnovni paketni ponudbi vključena le ena hitrost širokopasovne povezave in sicer povezava s hitrostjo na optiki do 100/20 Mbit/s, na VDSL do 40/20 Mbit/s in na ADSL do 20/1 Mbit/s.
<yang> jst bi ga narocil ce bi lahko dobil 40/20 na DSLju kot ga oglasujejo, ampak to je mozno samo tam kjer je mozna taka hitrost o DSL
<yang> pr nas ne gre vec od 1 Mbit upstream
<CrazyLemon> 40/20 dobiš samo če si na t-2 xDSL infrastrukturi
<yang> ja
<yang> mi mamo ta DSL zapecen noter v bloku
<yang> in omarca spodaj omogoca samo nizke hitrosti
<CrazyLemon> ravno danes je pršla položnica 53€ za telekom trio paket
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa quatro!
<CrazyLemon> pa enaka cena! pa višja hitrost!
<yang> ja, ampak zakaj sploh potrebujes vec kot 5 Mbit...zato da ti potem idla povezava na 10% ali imas kaksen streznik da dela vec prometa ?
<CrazyLemon> Google Maps API error: InvalidKeyOrUnauthorizedURLMapError
<CrazyLemon> žalostno t-2! žalostno!
<CrazyLemon> 5mbit česa? downloada?
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> jah če bi gledal 480p vsebino pol mi ne rabi več ne
<CrazyLemon> sam ne gledam
<yang> meni se zdi brezveze imeti neko visoko hitrost interneta, da mi potem povezava v 90% ne presega 10% prometa
<CrazyLemon> 7-8mbps je spodobno
<CrazyLemon> js raje imam visoko hitrost interneta in mi  povezava v 90% ne presega 10% prometa kot pa nizko hitrost interneta in mi povezava v 90% ne presega 10% prometa
<CrazyLemon> za enako ceno
<yang> ja ni ravno ista cena, jaz placujem tukaj 20 eur za najbolj osnovni FTTH paket, ce bi zelel pa visjo hitrost pa bi 50 eur placeval
<yang> pa se vedno mi povezava v 90% idla
<yang> nevem pa kako mas ti
<CrazyLemon>  <CrazyLemon>: ravno danes je pršla položnica 53€ za telekom trio paket
<yang> ja DSL je kar drag
<yang> v primerjavi z FTTH
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/prenosne-slusalke/sennheiser-slusalke-cx-300-ii-precision-crne     kul cena pa brezplačna dostava
<Seniorita> Sennheiser slušalke CX 300-II Precision, črne | mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »V-ušesne slušalke zagotavljajo močan in dinamičen zvok, odličen odziv nizkih tonov in visoko pasivno dušenje hrupa okolice. Optimizirane so za mp3 predvajalnike in so idealne za poslušanje glasbe v vozilih.«
<yang> s tem si usesa pokvaris
<CrazyLemon> kako pa?
<yang> ker dajes zvok vedno bolj na glas, kot je okolica
<CrazyLemon> to ni res
<CrazyLemon> evo.. letos sm bil na slušalkah vsaj 35h pa čisto normalno slišim :)
<msev-> js mam tut sennheiser slušalke
<msev-> to je ta kakovost
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @09.05.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% vzhodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:38:07, Kulminacija: 10:59:34, Sončni zahod: 18:21:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 42min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://vni.cert.si/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2016/05/Fake-Microsoft-Support-klic.mp3
<CrazyLemon> 'you cant say indian its asian'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> kje to pove?
<Matthai> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tam okrog 2'
<zdobersek> 4' more like
<zdobersek> but well played, scamboy
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<Matthai> čeprav verjetno jih to ni dosti stalo
<Matthai> pač, pohekali so en voip
<Matthai> edino scammer je čas izgubil
<CrazyLemon> pa tist na certu :)
<Matthai> hmm, zdajle sem opazil, da ima DURS takle mail: SD.fu@gov.si
<Matthai> shut-da-fuck-up? :-)
<CrazyLemon> durs is no more! FU RS! :)
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo tole t-2 mobilno telefonijo? kako je z omrežjem?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: it's bankrupt-y
<zdobersek> pa ne dela dobr, ce se prej ne pokrizas
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'm fine with that.. križanjem that is
<CrazyLemon> sam da porn ne blokirajo pa je all good
<msev-> hha
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Scott Bouvier: What To Expect from Unity 7 in Ubuntu 16.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hpgfE_nVMn4/what-to-expect-ubuntu-16-10-unity-7
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/crna-kronika/pijana-15-letnica-pred-policisti-bezala-po-avtocesti-416846
<Seniorita> Pijana 15-letnica pred policisti bežala po avtocesti - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Krški policisti so v noči na soboto obravnavali voznico, ki najprej ni ustavila avtomobila, nato pa se je izkazalo, da je stara le 15 let in vinjena.«
<CrazyLemon> ampak po drugi strani! pri 15ih že vozi avto.. kudos!
<CrazyLemon>  V litru izdihanega zraka je imela 0,52 miligrama alkohola (1,08 g/kg). Policisti so ji skladno z določili zakona o pravilih cestnega prometa avtomobil zasegli
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..ni jih toliko motlo da je 15letnica ampak da je pod vplivom alkohola
<idioterna> zakaj bi jih pa motil da je 15 letnca
<CrazyLemon> ker kot 15 letnica ne more pridobiti vozniškega dovoljenja?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi jih motilo da je pijana?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOhDfylYvUQ
<Seniorita> Transit of Mercury 2016 LIVE #MercuryTransit - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A live feed of Mercury crossing the face of the Sun from the 28" refracting Great Equatorial Telescope at the Royal Observatory Greenwich - the largest lens ...«
<yang> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2218731/Jessica-Morales-Famous-toddler-rescued-1987-married-children.html
<Seniorita> Jessica Morales: Famous toddler rescued from well in 1987 now married with two children | Daily Mail Online
<Seniorita> »She became the biggest star on TV at just 18 months old, but now - 25 years after the ordeal, 'Baby' Jessica McClure, pictured, is a stay-at-home mom of two.«
<CrazyLemon> dirty grandpa je kr neki v bistvu
<zdobersek> .imdb dirty grandpa
<jabuk> Dirty Grandpa |22 Jan 2016 102 min| Comedy
<jabuk> Right before his wedding, an uptight guy is tricked into driving his grandfather, a lecherous former Army Lieutenant-Colonel, to Florida for spring break.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.1/10 (12,638 glasov) | Tomato: 2.8/10 115 reviews (users: 3.1/5 25650 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1860213
<zdobersek> well what gave you hope?
<zdobbie> me irl http://i.imgur.com/hoCrwfv.gifv
<zdobbie> http://gizmodo.com/former-facebook-workers-we-routinely-suppressed-conser-1775461006
<Seniorita> Former Facebook Workers: We Routinely Suppressed Conservative News
<Seniorita> »Facebook workers routinely suppressed news stories of interest to conservative readers from the social network’s influential “trending” news section, according to a former journalist who worked on the project. This individual says that workers prevented stories about the right-wing CPAC gathering, Mitt Romney, Rand Paul, and other conservative topics from appearing in the highly-influential section, even though they were organically trending
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a hot blonde? doubt it
<zdobbie> you of all people
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: stevc sem dubu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie good for you!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zej mam pa neki v kaseti, in moram jutr na servis nest
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj maš v kaseti?
<CrazyLemon> sj kaseta ni votla ?!?
<zdobbie> ma nek hrcek al neki
<CrazyLemon> v kaseti?! in ne v račni?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehokSHzpAL4
<Seniorita> Line Rider - Adventure - 2010 Copiapó mining accident - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ein Line Rider als Andenken an das Grubenunglück in Chile«
<zdobersek> oy vey
<zdobersek> blast from the past
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne vem, to be determined
<yang> https://as250.net/
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/warm-cloudy-evening
<yang> kolk je dolga ta trasa, ki jo vozis
<idioterna> ja ne vem kero misls
<idioterna> k je ful varijacij
<yang> gres v hrib gor proti jancam ?
<yang> tist je ornk klanc
<idioterna> to dons je blo 23km
<idioterna> pa okol 500m visincov
<idioterna> okol 1000 kalorij v eni uri
<yang> The trapped miners, most of whom were Roman Catholic, asked for religious items, including Bibles, crucifixes, rosaries, and statues of the Virgin Mary and other saints to be sent down to them. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Copiapó_mining_accident
<Seniorita> 2010 Copiapó mining accident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> evo, pa so vse resli
<yang> zgleda pomaga
<zdobbie> not enough rubble
<zdobbie> send down the religious shit
<msev-> lol yang
<yang> ar> i heard about a bitcoin miner who was sleeping in his room and mining with a bunch of rigs and it got so hot  he almost died
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> CrazyLemon, idioterna, insurgency?
<CrazyLemon> čez kakšno uro
<idioterna> msev-: bom vidu kasno bo stanje z druzinskimi obveznostmi
<yang> idioterna: a mors domaco nalogo pomagat dokoncati ?
<yang> :)
<msev-> yang, mogoče ma kšne posteljne obveznosti tut :D
<msev-> :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkpT5BihMio
<Seniorita> Engineering a second skin - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Scientists at MIT, Massachusetts General Hospital, Living Proof, and Olivo Labs have developed a new material that can temporarily protect and tighten skin, ...«
<idioterna> mislm da bodo posteljne ja
<idioterna> ksne 2 urci rabm
<idioterna> bbl
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> he'll be back in 20min
<msev-> edin če aplicira lokalni anestetik :D
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> a tako ti to počneš
<msev-> to so skrivnosti tega farmacevtskega posla
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kok ti hitr najdeš besede
<msev-> :P
<idioterna> ma ne frocam sm mogu pravlco
<idioterna> zdej pa se za gospo poskrbet pol pa ksn surge
<CrazyLemon> [20:44:09] <CrazyLemon>: he'll be back in 20min
<CrazyLemon> told u
<CrazyLemon> zdj sm si naredu tko hud sendvic...uff
<idioterna> ja tusira se
<yang> idioterna: a tvoj sex tkole zgleda ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J79H7JOMTE
<Seniorita> Remembering Munich - Munich (2005) OST Theme - John Williams - YouTube
<Seniorita> »OST "Remembering Munich" Theme from Steven Spielberg's Movie of 2005 Munich. MUNICH(2005) Nominated for 5 oscars including BEST ACHIEVEMENT IN MUSIC WRITTEN ...«
<idioterna> ce ne bi ze bil
<idioterna> yang: ja podobn sam brez eksplozij
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a bi imel kaj proti če bi bil yang zravn? očitno ga zanima how you do it
<idioterna> yang: https://bou.si/rest/both.png
<idioterna> tko zgleda
<yang> aja sem mislu da na surganje mislis med spolnim odnosom
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne spomnm se da bi ze kdaj
<yang> CrazyLemon: pomoje ga ne bi prevec motil glede na to d aje prikriti svinger
<idioterna> prikriti svinger?
<idioterna> kako pa to zgledá?
<yang> tko da si zelis svingat pa da ne svingas
<idioterna> to je wannabe swinger
<idioterna> ne prikriti
<yang> ja no lahko tut tko recs
<idioterna> prikriti si loh ce dejansko swingas, pa noben ne ve
<idioterna> sam men se ni ratal
<yang> :)
<yang> mogoce ti kdaj rata, ne obupat
<idioterna> sej nism obupal
<idioterna> ni pa ful visok na seznamu prioritet
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo T-2 prek ADSLja?
<idioterna> tko da zna kr trajat
<yang> ne bi se smel z anny sporect, ona je tut svingerca
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: it's 2016
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: jaz sem mel se ksn mesec nazaj
<idioterna> yang: ja js nocm z verskimi skrajnezi svingat
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kakšno hitrost si imel? pa a si mel kak paket? kakšne imaš izkušnje z ADSL + T2 ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie is it?
<upd> adsl, a nima vdsl t2
<yang> CrazyLemon: jst sem imel VDSL sicer
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: 10/10, bols je delal k telemach
<zdobbie> wait
<idioterna> manjkrat crknl
<zdobbie> strudl:~ zan$ date
<zdobbie> Mon May  9 21:33:13 CEST 2016
<zdobbie> ayup
<CrazyLemon> idioterna t-2 centrala? ali telekom?
<idioterna> razvezan dostop
<idioterna> t-2 torej
<CrazyLemon> a razvezan je t2? a ni to telekom?
<yang> CrazyLemon: predno narocis se pozanimaj o garantirani hitrosti
<idioterna> telekomov baker pa t2 slam
<yang> ponavadi izvedejo meritve in na podlagi tega dolocijo hitrost, tehnik pride do tebe ob priklopu
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ce si manj k 500m od centrale je kr ok
<CrazyLemon> yang "izvedejo meritve" => preverijo ali je na tem naslovu mogoč priključek
<idioterna> nc, delo klice
<yang> ne fizicno pride izmeriti hitrost
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nisem.. imamo pa baje FTTN
<idioterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> enjoy
<yang> modem ti "umeri" in zapie vse podatke
<yang> zapise
<CrazyLemon> upd sj t2 ponuja tudi dostop prek telekoma ne samo prek svojega omrežja
<yang> vsi ponudniki te lahko priklopijo preko telekomovega omrezja
<upd> aja no sej to je pol pri nas pol probaval, ampak smo predaleč od centrale
<msev-> lol vidva mata res battle :P
<msev-> yang pa idioterna :D
<msev-> bi mogl nardit face-off :D
<msev-> hehe
<CrazyLemon> upd sej tudi js sm od istrskih vrat oddaljen tam okrog 2.8km
<CrazyLemon> ampak v vasi je fiber omara
<CrazyLemon> in do tam pa je pol baker
<yang> jaz sem dober kilometer od centrale in nima mvec kot 1 Mbit upstreama
<CrazyLemon> tko da..30m bakra pa pol fiber mi daje upanje
<CrazyLemon> da bo mal višja hitrost kot trenutno
<CrazyLemon> ] <zdobbie>: strudl:~ zan$
<CrazyLemon> so romantic
<zdobbie> what
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ^
<zdobbie> not even remotely related
<CrazyLemon> riiiiiiight
<yang> CrazyLemon: ce si 30 metrov od vaske centrale, kr rec da bos optiko do tja potegnil
<yang> pa naj ti dajo FTTH lepo
<CrazyLemon> yang seveda..pa celo cesto bom razbil..pa nato še hišo zato da bom imel 20mbps več
<yang> ja sej se splaca, DSL je zanic
<yang> pa se drazje je
<CrazyLemon> kdo pravi da je zanic?
<yang> jaz
<CrazyLemon> ja..you dont count
<msev-> js mam optiko
<msev-> sam mam bl slab paket
<msev-> 10/10 al neki tazga
<msev-> sj nevem
<CrazyLemon> js nism mel prekinitve na adslu že vsaj 40dni :)
<yang> ja ampak mas na DSLju tok pinga po sloveniji kot jaz do luxembourga na optiki
<msev-> lpo
<yang> latenca je visja
<upd> a je kje kakšna mapa, kje je optika, niti ne vem do kje je pri nas
<CrazyLemon> so...?
<yang> upd: ni mape
<CrazyLemon> upd mapa?
<yang> T-2 ima samo bazo naslovov
<upd> zemljevid, seznam whatever
<yang> vpises naslov in ti pove moznosti priklopa
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja slabo je za igrice igrat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.t-2.net/podpora/omrezje
<Seniorita> T-2: Omrežje
<Seniorita> »T-2: Omrežje«
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam optični priključek v bajti zgrajen, sem v centru Ljubljane, čakam že 10 let, da mi optiko položijo...
<yang> bos se cakal
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM lažje je če sam si zrihtaš
<LorD_DDooM> ja, bom se načakal
<CrazyLemon> če imaš to možnost
<yang> ker v ljubljani rabijo vsa soglasja
<yang> ne mores preko javne povrsine kar na svoje
<LorD_DDooM> Soglasja imam, pogodbo imam podpisano, samo položitnočejo onih 50 m kabla po ulici
<yang> jankovica podkupi, on je podkupljiv
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM zmeni se s sosedi.. največji strošek optike je izkop drugo je poceni
<LorD_DDooM> En sosed je Turk, drug Makedonec, tretji SLovenec, ki nima telefona...boli njih za optiko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> LorD_DDooM: ali si v bajti ?
<yang> ali v bloku
<LorD_DDooM> Večdružinska hiša, če te zanima
<yang> v bloku potrebujes soglasje sostanovalcev, to pravis da si uredil
<upd> mja naši konci še vejo ne kaj je optika
<yang> LorD_DDooM: vcasih je tezje dobiti optiko v centru ljubljane kot npr. na babnem polju, mislim da dz0ny_ ima optiko ze nekaj casa...
<LorD_DDooM> Soglasje imam, pogodbo ima, napeljavo hiši in hišno centralo imam... takrat je T-2 imel akcijo in smo skupaj po ulici skakal za podpise... poj je pa njihovo gradbeno podjetje v krizo zapadlo in nikoli niso začel polagat kabla.
<yang> ja gratel in T2 sta bila v tozbi
<yang> zdaj je pa T2 itak v stecaju in ne vem kdo za njih sedaj gradi
<yang> gratel je zelel postati vecinski lastnik t2
<yang> zaradi dolga
<LorD_DDooM> Saj vem, vsaka kmetija v Mislinji ima optiko, ker je cela vas dobila evropska sredstva,,,jaz v centru LJ se moram pa z 15/5 preko telegrafštange furat
<yang> ma ja, ampak ce bi bil jankovicev prijatelj bi t ion zrihtal napeljavo
<CrazyLemon> gratel je itak lastnik t-2 oziroma solastnik.. kakorkoli pač
<LorD_DDooM> saj mu s kolesom vsak teden po parceli furam, tko da "sva na ti ****** "
<yang> te obcine pa so se zmenile in so pac polozili po dolocenih obcinah povsod optiko kjer so imeli sposobne zupane
<upd> mah bolj odvisno kolk je razvita občina, kolk firm je
<yang> baje da je slovenija prejela sredstva za izgradnjo celotnega omrezja preko optike, sam pac denar je poniknil, to mi je takrat pravil tehnik od t2
<yang> ta evropska sredstva s oprejeli
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, ker so cele vasi dobile optiko
<yang> ja
<yang> je pa sramota da v ljubljani ne mores optike dobit
<yang> vem za ulice kjer je se ni
<CrazyLemon> pri nas ni ravno tako.. markovec je edini ki ima optiko
<zdobbie> in pa tunel!
<CrazyLemon> okrog vasi pa nimajo optike..vsaj js nism slišal da bi jo meli
<yang> CrazyLemon: morda zato, ker so tam gradili tiste nove bloke ?
<CrazyLemon> yang naah
<CrazyLemon> zgoščeno naselje pomeni več $$
<yang> jaz ima mcel fuckup tukaj z monopolno firmo ki trzi samo enega provajderja
<yang> ne spustijo t2 zraven
<yang> celo ilegalno so razveljavljali podpise stanovalcev
<yang> za priklop t2
<CrazyLemon> oh..pa je nekaj vasi z optiko!
<CrazyLemon> 9 vasi :)
<yang> so doloceni bloki tukaj ki imajo po dva provajderja optike, ker so se tako odlocili
<yang> ker ce gledas da se vrednost nepremicnine poveca ce imas dva provajderja noter
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9O1VTJ-rD0
<Seniorita> Girl Eating Corn With Drill Fail Part 1 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Part 2 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JysMD3QFolU Part 3 Asian Girl Eating Corn On The Cob Using Power Drill Loses Hair This long-haired Asian girl lost som...«
<yang> pa tudi dokler nam optiko se zastonj napeljujejo je super
<pitastrudl> zdobbie CrazyLemon  what
<upd> yang, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZTj4ZdUgR8 tega je vidla :D
<Seniorita> How to eat a corn cob in ten seconds - YouTube
<Seniorita> »If you have a fear of going to the dentist then you should look away now. In what's perhaps the most extreme eating challenge out there, a man from China has...«
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: exactly 0
<pitastrudl> mkay
<upd> ubistvu CrazyLemon ^^
<CrazyLemon> insurgency is ON
<yang> https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/Passport
<Seniorita> Passport - Noisebridge
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a se kej surgate
<idioterna> vidm da nc
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-10
<napsy> jutro
<yang> jutro
<yang> Ce bo kdo v Frankfurt hodil - http://www.technikum29.de/en/
<Seniorita> technikum29 Computer museum with runnable first general-purpose computers - technikum29
<yang> Svetovalni servis poslusam po radiu :) "Gospa, kaj lahko storimo, ker sosedova cesnja meji na naso parcelo in nam mece senco"...
<pitastrudl> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> shieeettt
<zdobbie> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/no-starch-hacking-books 34h se maste
<Seniorita> Humble Book Bundle: Hacking presented by No Starch Press (pay what you want and help charity)
<Seniorita> »Pay what you want and support the Electronic Frontier Foundation!«
<pitastrudl> nice
<msev-> a boš kupu
<pitastrudl> da
<msev-> čak pol plačaš kukr hočš
<msev-> kok je pa poštnine
<zdobersek> preber
<msev-> idioterna, zj downloadam The Python Book - The Ultimate Guide to Coding with Python (2015).pdf
<zdobbie> a pol se preber
<zdobbie> ja* pol
<msev-> pa python hacking essentials
<msev-> :D
<yang> to so knjige v pdf ?
<msev-> jp
<msev-> pa JavaScript Bootcamp - Learn the Basics of JavaScript Programming in 2 Weeks
<msev-> :D
<yang> pitastrudl: a bos vse knjige narocil za 15 usd ?
<pitastrudl> 1en cent bom dal
<yang> potem dobis samo prve 4
<pitastrudl> vem ja
<msev-> kje piše od shipping
<msev-> a
<msev-> js ne najdem
<pitastrudl> a niso to e-booki?
<pitastrudl> kaj misliš da boš dobil knjige na dom za 1 cent? :D
<msev-> aja a so ebooki
<msev-> pol še bolš
<msev-> bom js tut 1 cent dal :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> čeprov automate the boring things with python že downloadam :D
<yang> men so najbolj zanimive tiste k so v 15 usd
<yang> itak pa nimam nobene tablice se da bi pdfje lahko v miru bral
<msev-> men je crknla
<msev-> oz 4-6 let sm jo mel
<msev-> pol se pa ni hotla več filat
<yang> mogoce je baterija izrabljena
<msev-> ne konektor je bil izrabljen
<msev-> ampak se ni dal popravt
<yang> jst sem gledal te Ubuntu Aquarius
<msev-> ne ne
<msev-> zanič je
<msev-> trokira in Å¡teka
<yang> zakaj zanic
<yang> gledal sem reviewe
<yang> zgleda ok
<msev-> o ne
<msev-> čak
<yang> aquaris M10
<msev-> ti pokažem review k mu je čist trokirala
<msev-> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/bq-m10-ubuntu-tablet-review-crazy-slow
<Seniorita> Watch: Ubuntu Tablet Fails Spectacularly in Hands-On Demo
<Seniorita> »Looking for an Ubuntu tablet review? Avoid this one. One blog went hands-on with the M10 Ubuntu Tablet and the results were far from pretty.﻿«
<yang> itak pa ne vem kaj je fora, bele so ble po 220 eur, crne pa po 270, zdej so samo se crne ostale
<msev-> bela je bla zih slabši hardware
<msev-> :D
<yang> eh isto je
<msev-> rajš si kup neki windows tablco iz kitajske
<msev-> k je cnej pa bolš procesor
<yang> zakaj windows ?
<msev-> pa hakn gor linux
<msev-> al pa tega asus transformerja kup http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu (or other Linux) on the Asus Transformer Book T100 | John Wells
<yang> se vedno ce faila tablica jo lahko imas kot ubuntu racunalnik
<yang> 220 bi se dal, 280 je pa mal prevec za crno
<CrazyLemon> msev- you silly wabbit you
<msev-> http://en.chuwi.com/product/items/Chuwi-Hi12.html tale je baje dobra
<Seniorita> Chuwi Hi12 Tablet
<Seniorita> »Chuwi Hi12 Tablet PC comes with 12 inches big display that is bigger than the general tablet. However, it is still firm when you take it. Adopting all-metal unibody design, it achieves the light, thin but steady, firm combination. In addition, it has diversified colors to choose.«
<msev-> ma tak zaslon k surface3
<msev-> sam slabš je laminiran
<msev-> pa tko lepo dela že v windowsu, kok bo šele pol lepo v linuxu
<msev-> sam vrjetn boš mel težave s kšnimi driverji
<msev-> ti nau wifi delal pa to
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ...baje
<CrazyLemon> ...tak zaslon sam slabš
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7IqZi2SCQg
<Seniorita> Chuwi Hi12 After Two Months Still A Good Tablet? - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Chuwi Hi12 After Two Months Still A Good Tablet? Full Hi12 Review here: http://techtablets.com/chuwi-hi12/review/ Where to buy one? http://www.banggood.com/s...«
<msev-> tko da če bi loh dual bootal ubuntu kle gor bi blo zakon
<CrazyLemon> why?
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi bilo tako zakon? do explain
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHqLz9ni0Bo
<Seniorita> Three Camera Angles | Falcon 9 First Stage Landing on Droneship - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Three different views of last week's Falcon 9 first stage landing after sending JCSAT-14 satellite on to Geostationary Transfer Orbit. Hottest and fastest la...«
<msev-> da nisi omejen v okove enega operacijskega sistema :D
<dz0ny_> a windows?
<CrazyLemon> msev- in zato bi namestil nekaj kar ni prilagojeno touch zaslonom? makes no sense
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a si Å¡e vedno pri mlakarjih? :D in kje za vraga si sploh? sredi freakin dzungle?!?
 * CrazyLemon poslusal posnetek ki si ga postal na twitterjih
<msev-> makes sense, da lahko uporabljaš kot nevem mobile ground station za multikopterje
<CrazyLemon> msev- it doesnt
<msev-> al pa kot AIS ship plotter za jadrnice
<msev-> taki nišni use-case-i v katerih linux briljira :P
<msev-> :D
<msev-> a je zapekl k limona na svežo rano :D
<CrazyLemon> linux 'briljira' tudi pri power managementu?
<msev-> to je pa dost od distrota odvisn kr sm gledal review-e
<CrazyLemon> ali si zares želiš 3h uporabe tablice za ship plotter in potem je to to :)
<msev-> ne, sj maš prkloplen na 12v
<msev-> da fila
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..no potem si kupiš laptop za enak denar
<CrazyLemon> je bl useful
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa še večji zaslon :)
<msev-> najbolš je kšn 2 in 1
<msev-> asus t300 chi
<msev-> idealna velikost zaslona 13,3" da je vmes med regular laptopom pa tablco
<msev-> za portability
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI07aeZqeco
<Seniorita> The team behind Siri debuts its next-gen AI “Viv” at Disrupt NY 2016 - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Parental Control App Timekpr (Fork) 0.3.6 Released With Ubuntu 16.04 Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/lfMB_lGrneU/parental-control-app-timekpr-fork-036.html
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Markdown And reStructuredText Editor `ReText` Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/xpg38r8CbkA/markdown-and-restructuredtext-editor.html
<zdobersek> .gif ace ventura it was me
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/74Z1gc0h8ycPC/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> .yt ace ventura it was me
<jabuk> Ace Ventura - Mental Hospital Scene (HD720p) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7g-K0bvmOs
<CrazyLemon> stupid weather
<idioterna> msev-: kul, ce bos mel ksna vprasanja v zvezi s pythonom kr povej
<msev-> zakon tnx
<idioterna> msev-: loh tut namest ksnga insurgencyja greva ksn python skp hackat
<idioterna> pac da se po mumble pogovarjava pa v isti screen tipkava
<msev-> quite good idea :)
<msev-> moram se sam spomnt kšn "projekt", da bo zadeva pol uporabna :)
<msev-> zakon drgač, hvala idioterna
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Spletna stran v lokalno datoteko  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43728#Comment_43728
<e1e> hej
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fR4g-9Pi0M
<Seniorita> UFO Florida September 2015 or Atlas V Satellite? ULA MUOS 4 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Strange sighting over Florida on September the 1st/2nd 2015. Maybe just a Satellite or Spacetrash? Atlas V: https://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/events/2015/se...«
<idioterna> oh dear
<msev-> lol
<msev-> te mehičani :D
<yang> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/05/10/budweiser-has-renamed-its-beer-america-until-november-to-help-wi/
<Seniorita> Budweiser has renamed its beer 'America' until November to help with the election
<msev-> haha
<msev-> baje je budweiser čist zanič pir a je res
<idioterna> verjetn lih tok k union al pa lasko
<idioterna> ta video je bolj kul
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HJbZ8nQi3M
<Seniorita> wall street expert Asher B.edelman explain why he support bernie sanders - YouTube
<idioterna> sam je treba bit kr pametn da stekas kaj govori
<msev-> ja res je če piješ kšn dobr belgijski pir pa pol piješ naše je k da bi vodo pil
<idioterna> ne vem js ne maram piva
<idioterna> nazadnje sm probu ko sm bil star 5 let
<idioterna> pa smrdi pa nagravzn je
<msev-> a vino pa piješ?
<msev-> ne sj men je kokakola tut dobra
<msev-> bolš
<CrazyLemon> danes nobenga PRja..i suck
<idioterna> ne pijem vina
<idioterna> nobena alkoholna pijaca mi ni vsec
<CrazyLemon> on sam isostar pije
<CrazyLemon> pa frutabele je
<idioterna> vsaj nobena od teh k sm jih probu
<idioterna> isostar je kr uredu ja
<yang> proteini.si
<CrazyLemon> nimajo nič za kolesarje
<CrazyLemon> prav imaš
<yang> majo pa zaposleni majice s svojimi imeni vpisanimi gor
<CrazyLemon> no..najde se kakšn energy bar
<CrazyLemon> pa ful se moraš potrudit da najdeš izotonični napitek
<yang> men so izotonicni napitki zanic, ker so soljeni
<yang> ne kupujem jih
<yang> grem se malo sprehodit
<kubanc> hellow, a se je ze kdo tukaj kdaj ukvarjal z vmware esxi?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> he's very esxi
<kubanc> CrazyLemon: a zdobbie je zdobersek?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ja
 * CrazyLemon hides
<kubanc> OK, bom njega vprasal
<zdobersek> kubanc: zal, nkol koristu
<CrazyLemon> so no esxi at all?
<kubanc> zdobersek: OK, a mi znaš povedat kako vzpostavit povezavo z internetom
<kubanc> Hyper-V manager ter Virtualbox se to reši zlahka
<kubanc> tale esxi mi pa živce para. nikjer ni NAT ali bridged networking...
<zdobersek> kubanc: a ti pod network adapterji kej uporabnega zlista?
<kubanc> zdobersek: torej pod configuration/network adapters imam wmnic0 ter wmnic1
<zdobersek> hm
<kubanc> 2 mrežni imam v računalniku
<zdobersek> probej zdej pod Configuration -> Networking dodat nov entry
<zdobersek> via Add Networking
<kubanc> tam mam narejeno tkole: http://s32.postimg.org/jryg862ad/Capture.jpg
<kubanc> neki sm bral da moraš ti narediti NAT povezavo z firewallom
<zdobersek> ja vSwitch1 nimas na nben fizicni adapter konektan
<zdobersek> ce je tam problem
<kubanc> zdobersek: ja vem ja
<kubanc> samo cetudi virtualke vežem na vSwitch0 mi net ne dela..
<kubanc> kot vidiš imam UTM Firewall vezan na vSwitch0 (internet dostop), mrežo vSwitch1 pa imam namenjeno za LAN (utm ima DHCP strežnik=
<kubanc> tudi če administrator virtualko dam na vSwitch0 nima dostopa do interneta
<kubanc> zdobersek: a je mozno da moram imeti 2 public IP-ja?
<kubanc> enga za management esxi-ja ter enega za internetni dostop?
<matjaz> .yt ratatat gettysburg
<jabuk> Ratatat - Gettysburg https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH_a2OcCmnI
<matjaz> excel and chill
<zdobersek> kubanc: NAT moras lastnorocno skonfigurirat http://blog.romant.net/technology/configuring-nat-on-esx-and-esxi/
<Seniorita> Configuring NAT on ESX and ESXi - RomanT.net
<CrazyLemon> sweet tunes dude!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<zdobersek> ya
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ne poznaš Ratatat?
<matjaz> vse stegn dol, pa Å¡e EVax
<matjaz> top shiet
<matjaz> .yt ratatat loud pipes
<jabuk> Ratatat - Loud Pipes https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64liF2VuLxI
<matjaz> .yt ratatat alps
<jabuk> Ratatat  Alps https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjdVJWcY2I0
<matjaz> .yt ratatat wildcat
<zdobersek> ja, sam kle pa nismo pirati
<jabuk> WildCat-Ratatat https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKniXABsUeE
<zdobersek> a n
<matjaz> te so mi top top
<matjaz> maš na Spotify tud
<matjaz> pomojem :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne p'znam
<kubanc> ja zdobersek, apak v tem primeru je PFsense dobil nek IP (http://blog.romant.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/pfsense_summary.png) ki ni NAT naslov.
<zdobersek> m'contribution https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDXZgmasRUU
<Seniorita> (HQ) Pretty Lights - Time Remix (Pink Floyd) [Unreleased 2010 Remixes] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Favorite headphones: http://amzn.to/1gvrggr«
<kubanc> zdobersek: https://youtu.be/IIUnFCsBDco?t=344 vsaj on pravi da mormo imet 2 public IP-ja
<Seniorita> VMware vSphere 5.1 - 2.1 Basic Networking - Internet Access for VM's - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This video is part of "vSphere 5.1 Up and Running" tutorial, or if you prefer "vSphere 5.1 for Dummies". Although some advanced topics are included, the tuto...«
<kubanc> jst mam pa na voljo samo Å¡e 1-ga
<kubanc> oziroma nbenga več
<zdobersek> kubanc: probej povezat vSwitch1 na vmnic1?
<zdobersek> poj pa VM razvleces na vSwitch0 in vSwitch1
<kubanc> wmnic1 ni vklopljena
<kubanc> moram jo vklopit...
<zdobersek> https://communities.vmware.com/message/2306938#2306938 tko predlaga
<Seniorita> Assigning Different IPs to NICs in ESXi 5.1.0 | VMware Communities
<Seniorita> »Hi Guys I have installed VMware ESXi 5.1.0 in one of the HP Proliant DL320 servers. This server has dual NICs. I have configured the IP for NIC1 and«
<CrazyLemon> meeeh
<CrazyLemon> forum je bil vidn samo za tiste ki so prijavljeni
<CrazyLemon> how the hell did that happen
<zdobersek> admins are kek
<CrazyLemon> they are
<CrazyLemon> včeraj sm updejtal forum
<CrazyLemon> in od takrat noben ki ni prijavljen ni mogu prebirat postov
<zdobersek> elitist
<CrazyLemon> more like an idi0t
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v92gXetGqA&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> Swiss Army Man | Official Red Band Trailer HD | A24 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/A24subscribe Daniel Radcliffe's boner compass helps Paul Dano find his way home in Official Red Band Trailer for SWISS ARMY MAN. In ...«
<CrazyLemon> radcliffes boner? srsly?
<zdobbie> aka "the other magic wand"
<CrazyLemon> a take filme ti rad gledaš
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: na https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6O9rfoz0f8
<Seniorita> Orange is the New Black - Season 4 - Official Trailer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Who will fight, and who will fall?«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a je že season 4?
<zdobbie> dunno
<CrazyLemon> danes pa naredu prvo pico z domačimi artičoki!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ĐoKc: Shranjevanje slik  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6486/shranjevanje-slik
<msev-> in aj bla dobra
<CrazyLemon> itak
<matjaz> z domačimi artičokami*
<CrazyLemon> ena artičoka, dve artičokami ?
<CrazyLemon> makes no freakin sense dude!
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> howdy stranger
<matjaz> z dvema artičokama*
<matjaz> samo dve, pffff
<CrazyLemon> koliko jih ti imaš doma?! a?a?!?
<matjaz> nil
<matjaz> ne rabim, nikoli jedel
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> so vsaj dobre?
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> nimajo nekega hudo distinct okusa
<CrazyLemon> so mi pa bl všeč tiste v kisu
<CrazyLemon> ampak meni je itak vse všeč kar je v kisu :)
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kmetija.si/uporaba-articoke-v-zdravilne-namene/
<Seniorita> Uporaba Artičoke V Zdravilne Namene | Kmetija.si
<Seniorita> »V današnjih časih, ko nas z vseh strani zasipajo z raznimi oglasi, človeka kaj kmalu zanese, da pozabi na zdravo logiko. Vrtinec potrošništva pa nas je kar dobro prepričal, kaj vse moramo kupiti. T…«
<matjaz> kis <3
<matjaz> .yt ratatat germany to germany
<jabuk> Germany to Germany - Ratatat https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5G9tWaiFJ8
<CrazyLemon> <3
<CrazyLemon> e1e v redu..spet me neki hrbet matra ampak bo že... pa ti? ješ artičoke? :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon vredu, še bolš bi pa bla, če bi lahko svoj pc uporablala lol me je tud prej hrbet bolel, ampak zdej po jogi me pa ne več :)
<e1e> in ne ne jem artičok, mislim da jih niti nism še nikol probala...
<CrazyLemon> e1e kdo ti je pc vzel?!
<CrazyLemon> e1e kaj priporočaš za bolečine v spodnjem delu hrbta? ležečega psa? visečo taščo? oziroma kako se ti joga položaji imenujejo :P
<e1e> CrazyLemon noben, sam ne morm ga zagnat in sm zdaj na starem, ki se kr dobro pregreva...vsaj v roke me ne zebe lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e a ti piska na začetku ko ga zalaufaš? a utripajo lučke spredaj?
<e1e> CrazyLemon najbolj enostavna je mačka in tud najbolj učinkovita, vsaj zame...
<e1e> ja, ubistvu mi pride do tuki http://pasteboard.co/Pht5dR1.jpg
<Seniorita> Pasteboard — Uploaded Image
<Seniorita> »Super simple and lightning fast image sharing. Upload clipboard images with Copy & Paste and image files with Drag & Drop«
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/3OLGiIL.jpg
<CrazyLemon> e1e a to imaš 15.10?
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ i'd think twice before eating that :P
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ^ +1
<dz0ny_> e1e: za intel rabiš dodat nodri al neki podobnega
<CrazyLemon> bug v kernelu je
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1492764
<Seniorita> Bug #1492764 “[drm:intel_pipe_config_compare [i915]] *ERROR* mis...” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu
<dz0ny_> e1e: http://askubuntu.com/questions/712003/drm-intel-pipe-config-compare-mismatch-in-ips-enabled-expected-1-found-0
<Seniorita> `drm: intel_pipe_config_compare .. mismatch in ips_enabled (expected 1, found 0)` Error on boot [15.10 on a Macbook Pro 11,1] - Ask Ubuntu
<e1e> no včeri sm spremenila driverje iz nvidia v open sorce, dans pa nemorm več vklopit :(
<CrazyLemon> e1e a lahko greš v grub? držiš shift po biosu pa pol tam greš v networking..pa mogoče ti uspe nazaj namestit nvidia gonilnik
<CrazyLemon> https://i.stack.imgur.com/tHkmh.png
<CrazyLemon> enable network in nato greš v root shell
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a si kj vrgu uč na wordpress release notifications branch? :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon a za to rabiš kabl, al gre prek wifija?
<dz0ny_> dej  mi link
<CrazyLemon> e1e kabl..ne vem če ti loada gonilnike od wifija
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja nimam kabla :(
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tist z return ne vem če je prav https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/2dd589e168b3e0a7edd49b83b4224f5625d77ad1/scripts/wordpress-check.coffee
<Seniorita> ircbot/wordpress-check.coffee at 2dd589e168b3e0a7edd49b83b4224f5625d77ad1 · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Seniorita> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<CrazyLemon> e1e pol ni druge.. prek usbja zalaufaj živi ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> prekopiraj podatke na usb..pa ponovno inštaliraj ali! upgrejdaš 15.10 na 16.04 prek ključka :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: jaz bi uporabil tole https://api.wordpress.org/core/version-check/1.7/
<dz0ny_> pa pogledal wp version z head na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ meni že link ni všeč
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naah.. na splošno bi rad notification ne glede na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> ampak ta link pa 1.7 mi ni všeč :) pomeni da se bo enkrat spremenil v 1.8 etc
<dz0ny_> ne to je sam verzija apija
<dz0ny_> ostane za nazaj
<dz0ny_> btw do wpCheck = -> tole je closure
<dz0ny_> return vrne funckijo
<dz0ny_> ne tvoga stringa
<dz0ny_> meh
<dz0ny_> spat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pejt ja.. :P
<e1e> a se da kako preklopit nazaj na nvidia iz open source gonilnika?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://rss2json.com/api.json?rss_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwordpress.org%2Fnews%2Fcategory%2Freleases%2Ffeed%2F ?
<CrazyLemon> e1e če si ga zbrisala pol ne..ne na preprost način
<dz0ny_> k xml je horrible
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: v cache ga ma
<dz0ny_> apt cache
<dz0ny_> go help :>
 * dz0ny_ goes to sleep
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zakaj ne maraš mojega linka?
 * dz0ny_ gags on xml
<CrazyLemon> xml je fajn..ker ga parser sparsea in mi je čist vseeno a je xml al ne :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a netflix maš še?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ dont be silly
<msev-> a če daš switch med ethernet kable ne spremeni nč ip naslovov pa takih zadev
<msev-> like works out of the box
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> switch je dumb
<matjaz> ni če maš wrt54gl
<matjaz> :)đ
<CrazyLemon> wrt54gl is dumb also!
<matjaz> true
<e1e> CrazyLemon nism ga zbrisala, sam preklopla sem v dodatnih gonilnikih
<matjaz> ampak ma openwrt!
<msev-> tko sm mal pospravlov
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ampak ogromno stvari manjka..ker je 4mb rom
<msev-> pa najdu en daljnogled k ga Å¡e nikol nism uporablov
<msev-> kr dobr :D
<matjaz> vem :(
<msev-> bom mel za hribe
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pa tale switch sm najdu
<CrazyLemon> e1e jah poskusi it v grub...kot sm prej napisal
<msev-> tut Å¡e neodprt notr v Å¡katli
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> po tistem ko ti se pokaže bios..držiš/pritiskaš shift
<matjaz> msev-, če ni gbit fukni v smeti
<CrazyLemon> dokler se ne pokaže grub
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a si vidu da openwrt no more?
<CrazyLemon> its LEDE time
<matjaz> hm, nism
<matjaz> !g openwrt lede
<Seniorita> Router hackers reach for the fork: LEDE splits from OpenWRT • The ... http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/05/router_hackers_reach_for_the_fork_lede_splits_from_openwrt/
<CrazyLemon> !g lede project
<Seniorita> Welcome to the LEDE project https://www.lede-project.org/
<msev-> matjaz, dlinkgo
<msev-> 5-port 10/100m desktop switch
<msev-> :D
<msev-> no experience required :D
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, lepa, bomo sledil
<CrazyLemon> matjaz upam da bodo pridobili shitload novih developerjev
<CrazyLemon> pa da bodo luci posodobili
<matjaz> luci je mal crappy ja
<matjaz> sploh na wrt54gl :)
<CrazyLemon> a je slow?
<matjaz> mal je, ne vedno
<CrazyLemon> ma meni vmesnik ni preveč všeč
<CrazyLemon> bi se dalo dosti več narest
<matjaz> men je recimo ddwrt web interfejs veliko boljši
<CrazyLemon> ddwrt ne vem kak ma interface
<CrazyLemon> ampak tomato je mel lep interface
<matjaz> tomato nikoli nisem uporabljal
<matjaz> ddwrt je pa bolj pregleden
<CrazyLemon> http://d2.alternativeto.net/dist/s/a3100793-c823-e011-b47f-0200d897d049_2_full.png?format=jpg&width=1600&height=1600&mode=min&upscale=false
<matjaz> lep, pa to je staro ne?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> http://tomato.groov.pl/?page_id=31
<Seniorita> Tomato by Shibby » Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> to sm js mel na wrt54gl
<CrazyLemon> in to moj wrt54gl Å¡e vedno laufa
<CrazyLemon> v eni župniji v ljubljani..moste se mi zdi
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> moste ja
<CrazyLemon> http://zupnija-lj-moste.rkc.si/
<Seniorita> Župnija Ljubljana - Moste
<Seniorita> »Župnija Ljubljana - Moste«
 * CrazyLemon pomagal oblikovati stran
<matjaz> "oblikovati" :D
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> \"oblikovati\" :P
<skyx>   ste se zivi? :)
<matjaz> o!
<matjaz> seveda :)
 * CrazyLemon is jabuk1 2.0
<CrazyLemon> tko da..ne?
<skyx> kaj vse sem zamudil? :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon ne gre v grub, če držim shift
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja moraš poskusit večkrat...timing je pomemben
<CrazyLemon> e1e lahk pa poskusiš neki druzga..če zamudiš grub
<CrazyLemon> in ti se pokaže tist error
<CrazyLemon> poskusi CTRL ALT F1
<CrazyLemon> če te vrže v konzolo
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja to pa dela
<CrazyLemon> e1e odlično prijavi se not
<e1e> sm
<CrazyLemon> e1e ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<CrazyLemon> pa preglej če je gonilnik od nvidie še notri
<CrazyLemon> e1e če je preveč tega poskusi ls /var/cache/apt/arhives/ | grep nvidia
<e1e> sm glih misla rečt, da je preveč, cel zaslom v treh vrstah, pa nevem če je vse napisan
<e1e> CrazyLemon datoteka ali imenik s takim imenom ne obstaja :(
<CrazyLemon> e1e narobe si prepisala
<CrazyLemon> če ne obstaja potem ti ne bi nič izpisalo :)
<CrazyLemon> aja ne
<CrazyLemon> js sm narobe napisal :D
<CrazyLemon> ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep nvidia
<CrazyLemon> C sm pozabu pri archives :)
<e1e> to sploh nism opazla, js sm napisala z c ah za ls nism dala presladka
<e1e> zdej pa nič ni, sam nova vrsta v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> e1e no..potem ni gonilnika na računalniku :/
<e1e> sam error mi pa napiše za intel se mi zdi...
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja to je tudi meni bilo čudno ja
<e1e> sicer mam dvojno grafično, če to kej vpliva in ena je od intela
<CrazyLemon> vpliva ja!
<CrazyLemon> open source gonilnik ne podpira 'dvojne grafične'
<CrazyLemon> zato je nvidia delala
<CrazyLemon> sedaj pa ne dela več
<e1e> aja
<CrazyLemon> poskusi izključit intel grafično v biosu
<e1e> kako pa?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam :D
<CrazyLemon> pejt v bios setup
<CrazyLemon> pa prebrskaj mal po menijih
<CrazyLemon> če je kakšna možnost za izključit
<CrazyLemon> e1e nekaj v tem smislu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtDkczrf5fI
<Seniorita> Disable Integrated Onboard Gaphics Card - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Disable Integrated Onboard Gaphics Card R3DLIN3S redlines red lines. Every BIOS is different, please google for more help. I do NOT know how your bios is lai...«
<CrazyLemon> ampak to počneš na lastno odgovornost :P
<e1e> a je možno, da je kej z display server:x.org narobe, je tud Intel ko je pisal da je (unloaded, fbdev, vesa)
<CrazyLemon> ne verjamem..to je posledica da je ubuntu hotu uporabit intel grafično..pa ni bilo gonilnika zanjo
<CrazyLemon> pa ne priporočam da se sploh ukvarjaš s tem ob taki pozni uri
<CrazyLemon> ker take zadeve se rade zavlečejo :)
<e1e> ja kdaj se pa nej?
<CrazyLemon> jutri!
<CrazyLemon> jutri je nov dan!
<e1e> to bo že čez 10 minut lol
<CrazyLemon> res je! ampak mene čez 10 min več ne bo!
<CrazyLemon> počival bom..v miru :P
<e1e> :(
<e1e> ok, ti bom pa jutri spet težila pol lol
<CrazyLemon> torej..če se želiš igrat imaš več možnosti.. 1. upgrejd prek live usbja 2. zdownloadaš gonilnike prek live usbja na disk in jih potem prek konzole inštaliraš
<CrazyLemon> ampak pozor..potrebuješ tudi vse odvisnosti zravn
<CrazyLemon> 3. počakaš da se samo popravi :D
<CrazyLemon> 4. najbl 'tvegano' ..v biosu spremeniš nastavitve in onemogočiš intel kartico
<CrazyLemon> 2.1 inštaliraš intel gonilnik!
<CrazyLemon> ampak najbl preprosta pa je 0.
<CrazyLemon> najdeš kabl..priključiš na računalnik
<CrazyLemon> v konzoli napišeš sudo apt install nvidia-current
<CrazyLemon> :)
<e1e> kako downloadaš z live usbja?... tega mam
<e1e> pa pol inštaliraš?
<CrazyLemon> e1e povežeš se na wireless pa najdeš gonilnik na packages.ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> klikneš na disk računalnika in ga priklopiš
<CrazyLemon> shraniš nekam gonilnik
<CrazyLemon> in nato greš spet v konzolo
<CrazyLemon> cd /home/ele/moj-preklet-gonilnlik/
<CrazyLemon> sudo dpkg -i nvidia-gonilnik.deb
<CrazyLemon> pa nvidia-settings.deb tudi rabiš
<CrazyLemon> pa verjetno se Å¡e kaj najde zravn tega
<CrazyLemon> like i said before..odvisnosti moraš zdownloadat zravn gonilnika
<CrazyLemon> kabl si nabavi..kabl je vedno fajn met
<e1e> ok, kako pa vem kerga morm download, a najnovejšega?
<CrazyLemon> e1e tistega za 15.10
<CrazyLemon> !g packages.ubuntu.com wily nvidia
<Seniorita> Ubuntu – Details of package nvidia-352 in wily http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/nvidia-352
<e1e> aha
<CrazyLemon> pa tist bumblebee rabiš tudi
<CrazyLemon> nekaj boš zihr pozabla zdownloadat :D
<CrazyLemon> KABL!
<e1e> bom probala jutri, če mi bo uspel...
<CrazyLemon> zihr si ga dobila v Å¡katli z modemom
<CrazyLemon> ali pa boxom ki si ga dobila od ponudnika storitev
<CrazyLemon> nč..dovolj je bilo za danes
<e1e> ja bil je tak rumen se mi zdi...sam pojma nimam kam je Å¡el... je noge dobil lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e pod posteljo je..tam se ponavadi skriva :D
<CrazyLemon> js grem svojega iskat :P
<CrazyLemon> lahko noč!
<e1e> hehe, ni, pa v Å¡katli tud ni :(
<e1e> pa v predalu tud ne :(
<e1e> ok, hvala, lahko noč
<CrazyLemon> da ni priključen v modem :P
<e1e> mislim da ni...ker je bil zravn...
<e1e> bom jutri pogledla, dans se ne vidi, pa Å¡e mal placa je ...
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk1> Zvečer in ponoči bo pretežno oblačno, a povečini suho vreme.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo oblačno. Sredi dneva bo najprej začelo deževati v zahodni Sloveniji, popoldne pa se bo dež širil proti vzhodu. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 8 do 14, najvišje dnevne od 12 do 17, ob morju in v vzhodni Sloveniji do 19  stopinj C.
<idioterna> bernie gonna win
<jabuk1> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<upd> a de
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-11
<upd> hm me zanima do kolikšne mere je dovoljeno kopiranje dizajna v appu
<idioterna> ja: http://www.nytimes.com/elections/results/west-virginia
<Seniorita> West Virginia Primary Election Results 2016 - The New York Times
<Seniorita> »Election results from the West Virginia primary, part of the 2016 presidential campaign.«
<zdobbie> http://www.menstrait.com/article/bernies-campaign-is-fizzling-only-attracts-21000-people-to-rally-in-sacramento/
<Seniorita> Bernie Sanders rally attracts 21,000 people in Sacramento - Men's Trait
<Seniorita> »At an event in Sacramento on May 9, the Sanders campaign was only able to attract 21,000 attendees to the rally, down from 27,000 in NYC in April.«
<idioterna> also won wv
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Spletna stran v lokalno datoteko  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43729#Comment_43729
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Shranjevanje slik  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43730#Comment_43730
<zdobersek> on fire!!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19°C @11.05.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 60% zahodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:40:10, Kulminacija: 11:02:47, Sončni zahod: 18:25:24
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 45min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> but no really!
<zdobersek> ideaal
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> but for how long!
<CrazyLemon> 25min is my guess
<zdobersek> I don't care is mine
<LorD_DDooM> Glede na nezgode, ki so se zgodile na dirkah v začetku leta, pa je možnost uporabe disk zavor na prireditvah pod okriljem UCI ukinjena. Maraton Franja je prireditev pod okriljem UCI.
<LorD_DDooM> gg
<CrazyLemon> "nezgode"
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/plainh/36402f3f
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo 16.04, ambiance temo pa libreoffice?
<zdobbie> u sirius
<CrazyLemon> no..i'm fm
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/09/allwinners_allloser_custom_kernel_has_a_nasty_root_backdoor/?mt=1462960960516
<Seniorita> This is what a root debug backdoor in a Linux kernel looks like • The Register
<Seniorita> »Allwinner's all-loser code makes it into shipped firmware«
<zdobersek> TOUS SONT LES VINQEURS
<zdobersek> VAINQUEURS
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Test SMPlayer Version Includes HiDPI Support, Option To Send Video To Extended Display, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Y0aC0s5hbqk/test-smplayer-version-includes-hidpi.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Phone Tuner App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VPtfhIJV7S0/ubuntu-phone-now-has-guitar-tuner-app
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Linux Mint Drops Multimedia Codecs From Install Image  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/MLk06S3H8gQ/linux-mint-drops-multimedia-codecs
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6Y2uQn_wvc
<Seniorita> Guy Goma: 'Greatest' case of mistaken identity on live TV ever? BBC News - YouTube
<Seniorita> »It's 10 years since Guy Goma became a celebrity after he was mistaken for an internet expert and interviewed on BBC News TV. The unemployed computer technici...«
<yang> kako se rece plenici po anglesko
<zdobersek> diaper
<yang> ok
<zdobersek> prosim
<CrazyLemon> plenizza?
<zdobersek> plenizzia
<zdobersek> plahneetza
<msev-> yeesssss
<msev-> dobu sonysmartwatch3 že z amazona
<msev-> dat was fast
<msev-> http://www.dose.com/animals/16827/The-Coconut-Crab-Is-Like-Something-From-Your-Nightmares-Wait-Until-You-See-It-In-Action?utm_source=partners&utm_medium=elior&utm_campaign=trial
<Seniorita> The Coconut Crab Is Like Something From Your Nightmares...Wait Until You See It In Action - Dose - Stories Worth Sharing
<Seniorita> »This isn't your ordinary sea crab. These things are HUGE and live on land. Yikes!«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Shranjevanje slik  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43731#Comment_43731
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Get A Global Menu In Xubuntu 16.04 Or Lubuntu 16.04 (Using TopMenu)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/hLHevc-M_-A/how-to-get-global-menu-in-xubuntu-1604.html
<CrazyLemon> tadej http://www.topgear.com/car-news/top-gear-tv/top-gear-back-your-tv-29th-may
<Seniorita> Top Gear is back on your TV on 29th May | Top Gear
<Seniorita> »The wait is nearly over! Top Gear will return to your screens on 29th May. Your Sunday nights can return to normal, then. Filming has taken place in nine countries over eight months, the six new presenters racking up over 7,500 miles. And if you’ve caught up on all the trailers, you’ll know what you can expect to see: a Ferrari F12tdf sliding, an Ariel Nomad jumping, a Dodge Viper and jet fighter racing, and a lead presenter puking. Plus a w
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYu_bGbZiiQ
<Seniorita> A Conference Call in Real Life - YouTube
<Seniorita> »WATCH THE SEQUEL! A VIDEO Conference Call in Real Life: https://youtu.be/JMOOG7rWTPg OUR PODCAST: http://apple.co/1VDQz54 SUBSCRIBE to Tripp and Tyler: http:...«
<tadej> CrazyLemon: 10x
<CrazyLemon> http://360.here.com/2016/05/11/here-launches-beta-test-of-bike-routing-on-android/
<Seniorita> HERE launches beta test of bike routing on Android - HERE 360
<Seniorita> »With more and more people using pedals and two wheels to get around their cities, HERE has launched a beta test of bike routing on...«
<zdobersek> WHERE?
<skyx_> a dz0ny_  je se ziv? :)
<CrazyLemon> kdo je dz0ny? a to je tist k se je zastrupil s hrano ker je pojedel čuden filipinski sendvič?
<zdobbie> a to je tist, k zabe poslusa?
<CrazyLemon> a ni to isti tip? baje so bile žabe v tistem sendviču
<CrazyLemon> taiste k jih je večer prej poslušal
<CrazyLemon> .help
<CrazyLemon> k
<zdobbie> .help
<zdobbie> kk
<upd> a je kak plugin za chrome, da bi recimo dobil link slike http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-11/can-this-real-estate-gimmick-save-the-world#media-1
<Seniorita> Can This Real Estate Gimmick Save the World? - Bloomberg
<Seniorita> »Fernando Fischmann thinks his massive manmade lakes can help sell luxury homes—and cool power plants and desalinate oceans, too.«
<yang> upd: screenshot naredi
<upd> waw :)
<zdobbie> upd: https://assets.bwbx.io/images/iSsPemy87KNE/v1/-1x-1.jpg
<upd> zdobbie, a si Å¡el kodo gledat ?
<zdobbie> aye
<upd> ok
<pitastrudl> greš f12
<pitastrudl> pa greš pod network
<pitastrudl> refreshi, pa je ponavadi največji fajl
<pitastrudl> right click and save
<upd> to tud vem
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/ykFk01V.jpg
<pitastrudl> aha, ok
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: sam ta <img> uporablja srcset, tko da potegne dol sliko, k ma primerno velikost
<zdobbie> glede na element size
<pitastrudl> oh
<pitastrudl> rip
<zdobbie> -1x-1.jpg je pa dvakrat vecji
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl noob!
<pitastrudl> ne, ti!
<CrazyLemon> ti! pika stop
<pitastrudl> while true;do echo "crazylemon noob";done
<CrazyLemon> ^Cbash: echo: napaka med pisanjem: Prekinjen sistemski klic
<CrazyLemon> in your loopy face!
<pitastrudl> damnit
<msev-> kašna dobra igrača je ta android wear
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- but not really
<msev-> zj bo CrazyLemon reku ja lih igrača je
<pitastrudl> stavim da ni dobra nogometna žoga
<CrazyLemon> še igrača ni
<pitastrudl> si sprobal?
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> igrače so zabavne..tole je sam..useless :D
<pitastrudl> kak automation bi se splačal nardit
<pitastrudl> če bi baterija vsaj en tedn zdržala bi blo dobr
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> naredi tak automation da ti baterija zdrži en teden
<pitastrudl> ja valda
<msev-> men je kul beans
<msev-> moram poštudirat za avtomacijo
<msev-> 3 appe sm že najdu k bojo mogoče primerni
<msev-> sam bom mogu vrjetn static ip pa to nardit
<msev-> da bom dostopal do home automation controllerja
<msev-> kko dostopam do routerja
<CrazyLemon> pokliči na 080 RUTAR
<msev-> haha
<msev-> a tm bom mize pol lah kupu k je Rutar :P
<msev-> js mam nek statičn ip tut
<msev-> sam ga ne uporabljam
<msev-> a pol moram najprej nekak izvedt kašn statičn ip mam
<msev-> pa pol prek tega naprej grem
<msev-> a kko
<CrazyLemon> prek rutarja greš naprej ja
<pitastrudl> msev- katere appe
<msev-> kaj to
<pitastrudl> napis ipconfig da vidis al ifconfig ce si na linuxu ,poglej ip, in uporabi prvo ip stevilko za ruter
<matjaz> a ni ifconfig deprecated?
<msev-> a default gateway
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> matjaz nevem, kaj drugega je?
<matjaz> ip
<yang> msev-: whatismyip.com
<CrazyLemon> matjaz je ja..sam Å¡e vedno dela
<matjaz> aha
<msev-> sam pitastrudl js zj kao dinamični ip uporabljam
<matjaz> sem vedu :)
<pitastrudl> msev- kaj hoces ti
<pitastrudl> lokalni ip al externi
<msev-> pa en statičn ip naslov mam kao na voljo pa ga še ne znam uporabljat
<pitastrudl> js tut ne
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> sva dva
<CrazyLemon> js mam vsaj neki miljard ip naslovov ki jih znam uporabljat
<msev-> emm hočm http get al pa post requeste delat iz android wear ure na node-red home automation server
<CrazyLemon> sam jih ne rabm
<matjaz> jest mislim, da bo msev- enkrat začela bajta začet utripat :D
<msev-> seveda matjaz v kratkem
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> js pa mislim da bo zažgal hišo
<matjaz> al pa to
<msev-> tele ws2812b ledice mam
<msev-> pa sm neki z mqtt-jam skodiral
<msev-> pa moram sprobat če dela
<msev-> kompajla že
<msev-> pol bom pa Å¡e dodal music sync za beatse da bojo utripal k bo muzka igrala
<msev-> pa en gesture senzor sm nabavu
<msev-> da bom posvajpal po zraku čez mizo pa se bo party mode vključu
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pa take fore
<msev-> the sky is the limit
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> madona koliko useful zadev boš mel!
<msev-> awesome!
<msev-> amaze!
<msev-> so cool!
<msev-> CrazyLemon, pač geek sm :D
<msev-> sj ti maš pa une dashboarde k ti gledajo kko server laufa
<msev-> pa take fore
<msev-> k vsak tedn gledaš za drug dashboard :D
<msev-> vsak tele ma svoj vesele :D
<msev-> pa za hiking v gore
<msev-> da mi kaže ura kok km zračne razdalje mam še do vrha pa pol lah primerjam kok sm mel na začetku
<msev-> al pa pol za nazaj mam track gor narisan na uri
<msev-> pa se ne zgubim s poti
<msev-> :P
<msev-> handygps app pa oruxmaps če koga zanima to omogočata
<msev-> ej giki vsi giki tukj, pitastrudl ti si edn izmed nas :D...a slučajn veš a mam lahko dinamičn ip in statičn ip naenkrat
<msev-> da mam za regular internet dinamičn ip
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pitastrudl> beats me
<msev-> za automation server pa statičn :D
<metalcamp> uporabi ddns
<msev-> toj treba plačat ane :)
<metalcamp> da si ne boš preveč glave razbijal :)
<metalcamp> ne
<msev-> aja ql :)
<metalcamp> no, ne nujno
<msev-> https://www.noip.com/free
<Seniorita> Free Dynamic DNS - No-IP.com - Managed DNS Services
<msev-> i might try that
<msev-> mo vidl če bo t-2 kj povedal
<msev-> če mejbi oni loh kj povej kko se to uporablja :D
<msev-> pač statičn ip pa to
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pa kko dostopam do njihovga ruterja
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon>  <msev->: CrazyLemon, pač geek sm :D  <msev->: pa kko dostopam do njihovga ruterja
<CrazyLemon> i'm so confused
<pitastrudl> msev- btw do modema od t-2 nemors dostopat
<pitastrudl> samo oni lahk
<CrazyLemon> well thats insane
<CrazyLemon> kako pa porte forwardaš?
<CrazyLemon> tako da pošlješ mail na info@ in jih prosiš?
<yang> CrazyLemon: firewall se rece tej zadevi
<CrazyLemon> yang kateri zadevi
<yang> forwardiranju portov
<yang> ne rabis zato dostopa do modema
<yang> in tudi na tistih modemih nimas kaj stimati, ker so ze optimizirani
<CrazyLemon> yang čaki mal..torej hočeš reč da t-2 ti namesti firewall na tvojem računalniku?!?
<yang> ne, ti ga namestis
<CrazyLemon> yang a ti mal na pamet govoriš?
<CrazyLemon> ker vem da t-2 uporablja innbox v60u
<CrazyLemon> katerega imam sam tudi na siolu
<yang> ponavadi assignas IP na gateway, kjer tudi delas forwardiranje portov
<yang> preko firewalla oz iptables
<matjaz> WAT
<matjaz> men ni nič več jasno, kaj kdo hoče povedat, pa al se zajebava al ne :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz na kratko vsi porti pri t-2 so odprti..razn če znaš uporabljat iptables pol se lahk zaščitiš
<CrazyLemon> drugače si fcked
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> po moje bom kr ostal na telekomu..vsaj porte lahko odpiram pa zapiram brez da bi se igral z iptables
<yang> CrazyLemon: pri telekomu lahko dostopas na njihov modem ?
<CrazyLemon> yang seveda
<CrazyLemon> pa spreminjam lahko nastavitve!!
<CrazyLemon> pa porte odpiram! v primeru da ne bi mel svojega routerja!
<yang> pri T-2 imas Smartcomovo terminalsko opremo in nimas dostopa, nikjer ne bos nasel informacij za to
<yang> sem ze gledal iz firbca
<CrazyLemon> pa interfacee na modemu lahko spreminjam!
<matjaz> yang, to je modem modem
<matjaz> pa ne vem, če ma T2 še tega
<yang> Smartcom SV2M104
<yang> to je ponavadi modem za VDSL
<CrazyLemon> to je prastaro se mi zdi
<matjaz> men tudi
<matjaz> tega ni več pomojem
<CrazyLemon> http://www.blog.uporabnastran.si/2015/05/25/iskratel-innbox-v60u-2015-modemrouter-sedaj-tudi-z-wi-fi-802-11ac-gpon-in-lte-podporo/
<Seniorita> Iskratel Innbox V60U (2015) modem/router sedaj tudi z Wi-Fi 802.11ac, GPON in LTE podporo | UPORABNA STRAN
<Seniorita> »Innbox V60U (2015) je druga generacija komunikacijskega prehoda (modem/router) družbe Iskratel. Innbox V60U (2015) navzven izgleda popolnoma enako«
<CrazyLemon> kolikor vidim tole uporabljajo vsi ker je multipurpose
<CrazyLemon> tako telekom kot t-2 kot telemach sm vidu da tudi uporablja
<matjaz> to je to ja
<CrazyLemon> yang https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/innbox.png  glede na to da nisi nikoli vidu kako zgleda dostop do samoumevnih zadev
<yang> jst sem meu sam tega od Smartcoma
<yang> in pote mpac linux GW
<yang> ostalo konfiguracijo za modem so naredili na T2
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdRhKh4Msrk
<Seniorita> deadmau5 | Mastering + Routing | RAZER MUSIC - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Deadmau5 and Steve Duda welcome you back to the lab in the second part of their Razer Music tutorial series where the duo are breaking down Deadmau5’s track ...«
<yang> meu sem ene 3 modeme za cas VDSLja in vedno tele smartcome
<yang> enga je dobro usekalo in ga prekurilo
<matjaz> to je kolk, 10 let nazaj?
<yang> ne
<yang> se letos
<matjaz> ja kaj maš pa zdej?
<yang> mogoce so bili bolj primerni za mojo konfiguracijo, kaj ti jaz vem zakaj so te nosili, nisem spraseval
<yang> odjavil sem nimam vec DSL
<CrazyLemon> očitno ghetto folks get scrap
<yang> jst mislim, da je bolj fora kaksno konfiguracijo imas
<yang> da so razlicni modemi za razlicne tipe konfiguracij
<yang> al pa za razlicne centrale, ne vem ne spoznam se na DSL opremo
<yang> mam tut recimo 10 let star FTTH modem zdaj, pa so mi ze poslali novega, pa je potem network admin rekel, da naj raje starega obdrzim zaradi custom konfiguracije, ces da bolje deluje...
<yang> pa sem potem starega obdrzal
<idioterna> msev-: pitastrudl surge?
<pitastrudl> idioterna sleep
<idioterna> aha
<msev-> a pol pač nj bi se načeloma mogl dat dostopat pa to
<CrazyLemon> itak
<yang> msev-: ce si poslovni uporabnik ti lahko tudi vecji subnet (vec ipjev) dodelijo, za fizicne osebe pa mislim da je samo en IP naslov, ponavadi dinamicen, lahko pa zaprosis in ti dodelijo ponavadi staticnega
<yang> ce rabis vec IPjev, si recimo lahko tudi VPS najames in tam zakupis IPje in jih tuneliras preko openvpn recimo...
<yang> vem da pri hetzner pa ovh majo to opcijo
<yang> ali pa uporabis enega od teh vpn provajderjev, verjetno je se ceneje
<yang> msev-: 11.05.2016 SILJUA Odprava na dostavno pošto
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSRUmRYrRLY
<Seniorita> Deeply Moving Message from Bernie Sanders - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"What We Can Be" - unofficial ad Bernie Sanders has spent his entire life fighting for economic, racial, and social justice. He knows what a just and moral n...«
<idioterna> ta tvoj kandidat
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-12
<upd> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> Zavajajoče spletno mesto
<upd> Napadalci na spletnem mestu thepiratebay.se vas lahko z zavajanjem pripravijo do tega, da storite kaj nevarnega
<upd> oh
<idioterna> prmejdus! :)
<upd> pol pa še predvaja ne Ni mogoče odviti ASF pretoka:
<upd> Zaščiteni prwetoki DRM niso podprti.
<upd> This video has been encoded using the latest DivX+ software, if you are having trouble playing this video please try windows media player
<upd> kk
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/early-javor-shower
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ku0rI0o6rg
<Seniorita> Blowing up a computer with swedish dynamite - YouTube
<Seniorita> »this video is from my own closed/safed ground in northern sweden. thank´s for help with editing my first youtube video. write a comment if you have anything ...«
<zdobbie> where's your hydraulic press now
<zdobbie> http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/279537-sanders-do-not-moan-to-me-about-hillary-clintons-problems
<Seniorita> Sanders: 'Do not moan to me about Hillary Clinton's problems' | TheHill
<Seniorita> »Sanders said he will "fight for every last vote that we can get."«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmpONxJ7JSw
<Seniorita> Fenton the dog! (ORIGINAL VIDEO) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Fenton the Labrador (But we all love to call him Benton) chasing red deer in Richmond Park, London OH JESUS CHRIST!«
<idioterna> :snhhh:
<zdobbie> ja nc
<zdobbie> gremo kej narest
<yang> bad fenton
<yang> Caesars Tai Chi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ihXq_WwiWM
<Seniorita> Dog Whisperer: Showdown with Holly - YouTube
<Seniorita> »While dealing with Holly's food aggression, Cesar gets bitten on the hand. Dog Whisperer: Premieres SAT, Sep 15, 8P et/pt http://channel.nationalgeographic.c...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] zdobersek: RE: OpenData skupina  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43732#Comment_43732
<yang> idioterna: ja tacga Bernieja bi tud pr nas rabli
<idioterna> ja ampak ti navijas za trumpa
<idioterna> i.e. jankovica.
<yang> jst sam pravim, da bo trump zmagal
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> ti navijas zanj
<idioterna> rad bi da zmaga
<yang> ne, to si se ti zmotil malo
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> js vem da ti ne maras komunistov
<idioterna> tko da bernie ti ni vsec
<idioterna> mas rad trumpa
<idioterna> k noben z oranznimi lasmi ne more bit komunist
<yang> ja ampak Trump ma lepso zeno kt Bernie
<zdobersek> why am I not surprised
<yang> sej je bil njegov father in law komunist
<yang> a ne beres Svet24
<yang> http://metro.co.uk/2015/10/30/donald-trumps-father-in-law-is-a-communist-who-looks-exactly-like-him-5470817/
<Seniorita> Donald Trump's father-in-law is a Communist who looks exactly like him | Metro News
<Seniorita> »This is bizarre on so many levels.«
<idioterna> ne vem men se zdi od bernieja zena lepsa
<yang> idioterna: http://paste.debian.net/plainh/23247ce0
<idioterna> http://storage.canoe.com/v1/dynamic_resize/?src=http://lifewise.canoe.com/StyleBeauty/Beauty/2016/02/25/1297808607562.jpg&size=650x366&quality=85
<idioterna> to je od trumpa
<idioterna> http://40.media.tumblr.com/6a3453488d9d3af6559a56144cf89f56/tumblr_inline_nx76znYHtb1smb3m3_540.jpg
<idioterna> to pa od bernieja
<yang> Melany
<yang> she's nice
<idioterna> ja nc ni narobe z njo
<idioterna> sam ni tok lustna
<idioterna> ne zna se sprosceno nasmehnt
<yang> Sem reku ocetu, da naj jo obisce ko je bil v NYC
<idioterna> a sta krave skup pasla
<yang> Pa je reku, da ne bo viktorja klical
<yang> sosolec od oceta je bil
<yang> tut Melany pozna
<zdobersek> ti mas pa ful dobre veze
<zdobersek> pomojem bi loh v ksn ameriski zeitung prsu
<idioterna> v "daily email"
<yang> men to nic ne koristi, mogoce bi lahko drevesca obrezval pred trump building edin
<zdobersek> ja zajadrej ta nacizem
<zdobersek> pa vzpostav paralelno politicno silo v SLO
<zdobersek> sicer ze mas neki konkurence, sam do Melanie pa nima noben tko kratko pot
<yang> hehe
<yang> nisem jst zadost povzpetniski
<yang> ampak glej, za dobro placilo bi sel tja obrezovat drevca
<zdobersek> oprosti, ampak loh se prosim nacizem obsodis?
<yang> ja to sigurno ni v redu in bo imelo velik globalni vpliv, se vec vojn itd.
<zdobersek> hvala
<yang> idioterna: sem forwardiral YT video prijatelju in je odpisal "sem za bernie-ja, vsi ostali se borijo le zase"
<msev-> kko je pol s to utc uro kle pr arso radarju
<msev-> kko to pretvorm :D
<msev-> zmerm pozabm
<zdobersek> +2
<zdobersek> +1 pozimi
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> tnx zdobersek
<msev-> upam da si bom zapomnu
<CrazyLemon> upaj raje da bo zdobersek vedno tu da ti pove!
<msev-> ne sj si bom zapomnu
<msev-> :D
<msev-> utc +2 pozimi +1
<msev-> :D
<msev-> si bom ponavljal
<zdobersek> te bom enkrat izprasu
<CrazyLemon> zbudi ga enkrat sredi noči
<zdobersek> enkrat bom na mumble uletu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ptsecurity.com/wwa/news/57894/
<msev-> haha
<msev-> edin mogoče ne bom vedu al je takrt lih zimski čas al poletni
<msev-> zj vem da je poletni :D
<msev-> tko da je +2 pol
<msev-> haha
<msev-> seprav radar ubistvu za pol ure samo zamuja mislm da
<msev-> oz ne clo samo za 15 minut zle
<CrazyLemon> čist nič ne zamuja..ker se posnetek naredi vsakih 30min
<CrazyLemon> tko da kvečjemu zamujaš ti!
<msev-> ja
<msev-> krejzi zakaj skoz klicaj uporabljaš
<msev-> skoz vpiješ :(
<msev-> bully
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> VSAJ NE UPORABLJAM CAPSOV!
<CrazyLemon> UPS
<msev-> vsaj to
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/events/240205143013563/      haha kero sliko so dali
<Seniorita> Piknik odprte kode — POK 2016
<CrazyLemon> oziroma je dal ?
<lynxlynxlynx> jlp najbrž
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/ustavni-sodniki-zacasno-zaustavili-stecaj-t-2-ja/392826
<Seniorita> Ustavni sodniki začasno zaustavili stečaj T-2-ja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Ustavno sodišče je ugodilo predlogu največjih lastnikov družbe T-2 in zadržalo izvajanje stečajnega postopka nad družbo T-2.«
<yang> msev-: BAOFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENG !!! :-)))))
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dans mas skor celo etapo live
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mogoče bom pregledal..še nism gledal odkar so v .it
<CrazyLemon> pogledal*
<zdobersek> uphill finish majo
<zdobersek> 157km
<zdobersek> pa slabo vreme
<CrazyLemon> noice
<CrazyLemon> čakam alpe in sneg!
<zdobersek> ce nau alp, nau snega!
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> ce nau snega, nau alp!
<zdobersek> n
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> ce bo sneg, nau alp!
<CrazyLemon> ce nau alp bo sneg!?
<zdobersek> mogoc
<msev-> yang, awesome :D
<msev-> a si že sprobal
<msev-> maš na youtubeu tutoriale kko uporabljaš
<msev-> a so v dolomitih dons?
<msev-> zdobersek,
<CrazyLemon> Mednarodna kolesarska Zveza nas je obvestila da za enkrat na množičnih kolesarskih prireditvah ne bodo pregledovali zavor in da do nadaljnjega nihče zaradi disk zavor nihče ne bo izločen iz tekmovanj.
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima za franjo
<msev-> ping pong
<zdobersek> msev-: ne, nekje na sredi skornja
<zdobersek> apenini najbrz
<zdobersek> ce je to tisto gorovje, k se vije vzdolz drzave
<CrazyLemon> tistemu se reče panini
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> hahahaha no
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak so res nekje tudi penini
<CrazyLemon> Matthai kaj pa meniš o uporabi Scratcha? da dobijo mal 'programerskega razmišljanja' in se hkrati zabavajo pri ustvarjanju nečesa
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, v bistvu tega sploh Å¡e nisem nikoli uporabljal.. tako da bi se moral najprej jaz spoznati s tem
<Matthai> :-)
<Matthai> ampak ideja je, da se naredi curriculum in ga letos stestira
<CrazyLemon> Matthai precej preprosta zadeva..pa tudi v slovenščini je
<CrazyLemon> !g mit scratch
<Seniorita> Scratch - Imagine, Program, Share - MIT https://scratch.mit.edu/
<Matthai> potem bi pa skušali dobiti sredstva, da bi zadevo zagnali v večjem obsegu po šolah
<Matthai> takrat se bo rabilo tudi več predavateljev
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, tista zadeva hoče Flash?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ne?
<Matthai> https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/10015059/
<Seniorita> Animate the Crab on Scratch
<Seniorita> »Make games, stories and interactive art with Scratch. (scratch.mit.edu)«
<Matthai> Oh no! We're having trouble displaying this Scratch project.
<Matthai> If you are on a mobile phone or tablet, try visiting this project on a computer.
<Matthai> If you're on a computer, your Flash player might be disabled, missing, or out of date. Visit this page to update Flash.
<CrazyLemon> Matthai to je pregled projekta
<CrazyLemon> ti lahko projekt uvoziš v scratch
<CrazyLemon> .apt scratch
<jabuk1> squeak-plugins-scratch-dbg {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk1> squeak-plugins-scratch {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk1> scratchbox2 {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS)}
<jabuk1> libdirectory-scratch-structured-perl {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk1> libdirectory-scratch-perl {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk1> scratch {trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> ah..tam je
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ti lahko vsaj projekt uploadaš pač na njihovo stran
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa ga tudi uvoziš v scratch
<CrazyLemon> vsak*
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..scratch laufa v VM
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, scratch smo uporabljali na coderdojo
<lynxlynxlynx> bil sem samo enkrat, a pomoje ga Å¡e vedno, ker kar pali
<lynxlynxlynx> tamali probavajo vse od igrc do animirank
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> zabavn je
<CrazyLemon> pa še ogromno projektov je katere lahk uvozijo in nato spreminjajo/kopirajo/karkoli pač
<zdobersek> it's like
<zdobersek> sliced bread
<zdobersek> eyy
<zdobersek> kej je sasa :/
<CrazyLemon> idc
<CrazyLemon> sasa is dead to me!
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a pol bi bil scratch zame :D
<msev-> a sem že bl advanced level
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- nisi ti advanced :D js nism advanced ti si ..no idealen za scratch :)
<msev-> ma dj no
<msev-> za scratch butast
<msev-> ta*
<msev-> edin če bi kšne iot scene lah naredu z njemu
<msev-> drugo me ne zanima
<CrazyLemon> torej je tudi scratch preveč advanced zate? :>
<msev-> meh
<msev-> nočm igrc razvijat
<msev-> hočm dashboarde pa mikrokontrolerje pa iot
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš da ne veš kaj je scratch :)
<msev-> no sj :D
<msev-> Create stories, games, and animations
<CrazyLemon> prijavi se k matthaiu na kids summer camp..veliko zanimivih tem :)
<msev-> scratch me res ne zanima
<msev-> če bo mel python al pa kj tazga .D
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- zato ker ne veš kaj je scratch..like i said before
<CrazyLemon> you are not seeing the big picture
<msev-> same risanke povsod vidm
<msev-> tko da nemorm vidt kj izven tega
<msev-> https://www.hackster.io/graham_chow/use-scratch-on-win-iot-to-control-a-raspberry-pi-wheeler-088cb8
<jabuk1> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/20048442yu.gif
<Seniorita> Use Scratch on Win IoT to control a Raspberry Pi wheeler - Hackster.io
<jabuk1> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<msev-> oh zgleda se da
<CrazyLemon> kako če so sam risanke???
<msev-> tko bi mogla vsa koda zgleda
<msev-> tko pobarvan
<msev-> da bolš vidš :P
<msev-> haaha
<msev-> srce me boli
<CrazyLemon> mene tudi..ko te berem :P
<msev-> http://www.modkit.com/
<Seniorita> Modkit
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Ubuntu PC palčke  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43733#Comment_43733
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: plezal bodejo
<CrazyLemon> gledam ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lepa zmaga wellensa!
<zdobbie> ya
<msev-> evo uporabu za navigacijo dons watch, quite nice
<msev-> pol za nazaj
<msev-> da se ne zgubiš da gledaš kje maš posneto pot
<msev-> pa da gledaš kok km si že prehodu pa hitrost pa to
<msev-> dobr je za ta dnar, una od suuntota stane 350 al 450 eur
<CrazyLemon> a pol nimaš telefona s sabo?
<msev-> lahko neb mel sam zj sm mel
<msev-> sam pač lahko ga maš skoz v žepu
<msev-> pa sam uro drkaš
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> torej... useless :>
<msev-> oz lahko ga maš v ruzaku
<msev-> pa se fila skoz
<msev-> vmes k hodš v hribe
<msev-> da ti ne crkne
<msev-> pa vmes gledaš uro
<msev-> ki ti ne crkne
<msev-> in niti nazaj grede ti pomoje ne crkne
<msev-> lah jo pa za vsak primer pri koči nafilaš vmes k poješ kranjsko klobaso
<msev-> s powerbankam
<msev-> dats the plan CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> torej ti greš v hribe zato da boš s sabo mel shitload elektronike
<lynxlynxlynx> da bo gledal na uro, namesto na pot
<msev-> ne sam nazaj grede me je orux že doskrat rešu da nism pot zgrešu
<msev-> na kšnih križiščih k ni označen
<msev-> k pač dol grede pot čist drgač zgleda k gor
<msev-> al pa pač nimam najboljše orientacije
<upd> msev-, kaj imaš to
<msev-> sony smartwatch 3
<upd> jaz se tud izgubljam, pa še kreteni me pošljejo vedno v napačno smer
<upd> kaj to ima gps pa zemljevid
<upd> al rabiš še phone
<CrazyLemon> upd no no..zihr nimajo smartwatcha pa tudi sami ne vedo !
<upd> kwa pa vem, na nanosu nas je kelnarca poslala v tri krasne
<upd> je en ata reku v koči da jih je že 6 bilo tisti dan k so zašli
<upd> mislem sej na hribu je tak samo ena smer, navzdol :)
<CrazyLemon> na nanosu si se zgubu??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> sej?!
<CrazyLemon> upd po kateri smeri si Å¡el gor?
<CrazyLemon> razdrto?
<upd> mislem da
<CrazyLemon> tam ko greš čez avtocesto?
<upd> pa pol dol drugje da ne bi šli čez une skale
<upd> tam k je prov cesta
<upd> da
<upd> no uglavnem una cesta ni Å¡la do parkirplaca pol
<upd> ampak 5km stran
<CrazyLemon> kaj je zate prov cesta? zame je prov cesta asfalt..torej iz podnanosa na nanos :D
<msev-> pač ura ma gps
<upd> cesta po kateri se vozijo z avti na nanos
<upd> to je pa samo ena
<msev-> sam nevem če ta oruxmaps aplikacija uporablja gps v uri
<CrazyLemon> upd ja..ti si Å¡el na desno po makadamu..mogu bi it na levo navzdol po travi :)
<msev-> je pa ena aplikacija handygps k pa je plačljiva pa uporablja gps v uri
<msev-> je 3.5eur samo Å¡e nism kupu
<msev-> k mi je že tole všeč zle zaenkrat pr zastonj oruxu
<upd> CrazyLemon, sej namen je bil, da se ne gre nazaj čez skale ker je pihalo ful
<upd> tam pri cerkvi smo zajebal
<CrazyLemon> upd vem ja
<CrazyLemon> http://hribi.net/slike1/Nanos%201901378080.jpg
<CrazyLemon> upd ^
<CrazyLemon> ti si šel desno..moraš it pa levo
<upd> ja če se držiš pač glavne, da ne greš čisto do cerkve tak ne vidiš
<CrazyLemon> do cerkve niti ne greš
<msev-> upd, ja drgač maš pa zj zankrat overlayan tvoj posnet track (al pa pač nek track k ga narišeš na kompu) na gmaps (bodisi sat, bodisi hibrid, itd)
<upd> ja tu smo zajebal
<CrazyLemon> http://www.slotrips.si/sis-mapa/skupina_doc/slo/galerija/1325462655_4986_img_0161.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tole je pot navzdol
<CrazyLemon> tale leva ob grebenu
<msev-> in si lahko doma naložiš zemljevid pa not ustane v uri pač pixelated,
<msev-> lahko maš pa prenos podatkov vključen
<upd> po makedamski smo Å¡li
<CrazyLemon> upd vem ja..tam sm js Å¡el s kolesom
<upd> msev-, mja sem mislu da ima map tud notr, rabim bolj ročni gps
<CrazyLemon> in prideš do turistične kmetije..tam kjer je medved v kletki
<upd> CrazyLemon, no in una ne pride do parkirišča
<msev-> maš map pol na uri
<msev-> nerabš gledat na fonu
<msev-> pa zj prosmo oruxa če loh to implementa da bo offline
<msev-> k na mobitelu je offline (openandromaps)
<CrazyLemon> https://frutina.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/slika-079.jpg
<CrazyLemon> upd ^
<CrazyLemon> kot vidiš je v ozadju tist viadukt ki pelje proti kopru..torej tu je turning point ko se obrneš nazaj in hodiš proti parkirišču
<upd> jaz sem predvideval da gre makedamska do tu dol pač nekje okol zavije
<upd> no sej pol je bila ena familija prijazna, pa so nas do parkirplaca zafural
<CrazyLemon> naah..tista pot je bl za oskrbovanje koče kot pa karkoli druzga :)
<CrazyLemon> no pa kul je če greš s MTBjem gor
<CrazyLemon> z*
<upd> mja sej sem vedel da smo nekje zajebal
<upd> sam pol moja ni mogla več nazaj it
<upd> se je že temnil, pa deževal pihal joy uglavnem haha
<CrazyLemon> odlično vreme sta izbrala :p
<upd> po poti navzgor je bilo ql, ko smo pa pojedl se je vse spremenil :d
<CrazyLemon> pa a je bilo kaj folka gor?
<upd> ja kakšnih 10 eni so rekli da bojo prespal
<upd> en je prišel s kolesom
<upd> od nekje deleč
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/WltMsp9hpA-BsUVpKvSqnd5Ywg_OtKealpbLMui4yFXmHcB3acDUI_aLEWwE9i4E0El69k3b3V8=w1920-h1080-rw-no
<CrazyLemon> smart jews?!
<idioterna> kaj pa je ta link?
<CrazyLemon> slika..kaj pa naj bi bil?
<idioterna> pise "webp"
<CrazyLemon> webpicture!
<zdobersek> webpixel
<zdobersek> webpuppy?
<zdobersek> webpartisan
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e-Po9C8Kj8
<Seniorita> Hyperloop One - Propulsion Open Air Test - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Live cuts of our amazing test on May 11, 2016 at our test site in North Las Vegas. The future is happening!«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Waj08gk7v8
<Seniorita> Ingestible origami robot - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Researchers at MIT, the University of Sheffield, and the Tokyo Institute of Technology have demonstrated a tiny origami robot that can unfold itself from a s...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ĐoKc: RE: Shranjevanje slik  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43734#Comment_43734
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Shranjevanje slik  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43735#Comment_43735
<upd> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOR2QYy670k&index=2&list=UUS613EogLXE0lTsxyC1cWLA
<Seniorita> Malukah - Priscilla's Song - The Wolven Storm - The Witcher 3 Cover - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Thank you for suggesting this song from The Witcher 3! It's such a beautiful game with gorgeous music by Marcin Przybyłowicz! I loved making a cover arrangem...«
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-13
<upd> .ping
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> ping
<jabuk1> idioterna: pong
<upd> idioterna, kaj pa ti ustvarjaš
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> bl nc i guess, masiram soprogo
<upd> ob tej uri ?
<upd> no ne vem, a je pozno al zgodaj zate
<idioterna> ja vstala je ob 4h k ma neki za dokoncat
<idioterna> nc od tega
<upd> aja ql :)
<idioterna> js velik ponoc delam
<idioterna> k je mir
<upd> clap clap
<upd> jaz tud
<idioterna> ob 7h pelem froce v solo
<idioterna> pol grem pa mal dremat
<upd> fajn
<idioterna> https://bou.si/early-work.jpg
<upd> ql
<upd> nekaj riše :)
<upd> sicer pa ne vem če je pametno gledat v ekran ob slabi svetlobi
<idioterna> sej ni slaba svetloba
<idioterna> pa ips monitor je tko da je kul
<idioterna> ni tak da bi se ful mocno svetil
<idioterna> ni glossy
<upd> no pač že večkrat sem prebral da mora bit cel prostor osvetljen, če gledaš v monitor
<upd> tud v odzadju
<idioterna> ja sej je
<idioterna> sej ma luc za monitorjem
<upd> za njo more bit luč
<upd> to pa zgleda v temi na sliki
<upd> :D
<upd> kakorkoli sj veš sej si pameten
<upd> jaz imam dost za danes
<upd> lahko noč
<BigWhale> Dan
<BigWhale> https://twitter.com/grahamvsworld/status/561051099423993856
<Seniorita> Tactical Toddler Sim auf Twitter: "This is my favorite drone picture ever, http://t.co/vYgMfA86JJ"
<zdobersek> it's raining batteries
<slax0r> ohai
<slax0r> apt-get pravi unable to locate package
<slax0r> that's it
<slax0r> moram res vsakega posebaj iz komande odstranit da vidim cez kerega se buni?
<zdobbie> apt-get update
<slax0r> tut ze...
<slax0r> nvm
<slax0r> resu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ubuntu PC palčke  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43736#Comment_43736
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ĐoKc: RE: Shranjevanje slik  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43737#Comment_43737
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Ubuntu PC palčke  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43738#Comment_43738
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Shranjevanje slik  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43739#Comment_43739
<msev-> emm zakaj mathai vidi ceno 109 če je 70usd uresnic
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je bila cena 109 USD
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je spet 70
<CrazyLemon> ampak bl pomembna zadeva...danes je petek 13!!
<msev-> holy shit
 * msev- dvakrat pljune za rame
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13138995_10153497341316512_85099994718946776_n.jpg?oh=fbab4cc04d717a702aca6df1e0efd0df&oe=57D5BDAB      :DD
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> must ... not ... risk ...
<CrazyLemon> you say that everyday
<CrazyLemon> every day*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Ubuntu PC palčke  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43740#Comment_43740
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/avtomoto/zgodbe/ali-ze-veste-kako-lahko-z-vsakdanjo-voznjo-svojega-avtomobila-tudi-zasluzite-416862
<Seniorita> Ali že veste, kako lahko z vsakdanjo vožnjo svojega avtomobila tudi zaslužite? - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Junija bo na naših cestah prvih sto voznikov, ki bodo del površine avtomobila odstopili naročnikom slovenskega kickstarter projekta Coolio! in v zameno prejeli plačilo za vsak prevoženi kilometer.«
<zdobersek> oy fucking vey
<CrazyLemon> why OFV? ideja je awesome in prepričan sm da bo ogromno zanimanja
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> plz?
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 17°C @13.05.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 62% jugozahodnik 3.8 m/s (13.7 km/h)
<CrazyLemon> ok
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:29:28, Kulminacija: 10:56:38, Sončni zahod: 18:23:47
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 54min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/05/announcing-certbot-new-tls-robot
<Seniorita> Announcing Certbot: EFF's Client for Let's Encrypt | Electronic Frontier Foundation
<Seniorita> »EFF is proud to introduce Certbot, a powerful tool to help websites encrypt their traffic. Certbot is the next iteration of the Let's Encrypt Client; it obtains TLS/SSL certificates and can automatically configure HTTPS encryption on your server. It's still in beta for now, but we plan to release Certbot 1.0 later this year.«
<anny_> 13. petek
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je petek 13.
<anny_> čakala sem, da me bo kdo popravil?
<anny_> to je bilo mišljeno kot pozdrav...zmanjkuje idej :)
<anny_> spet smo ženske v prednosti :)
<anny_> http://www.zurnal24.si/tampone-namakajo-v-alkohol-da-se-ga-nalezejo-clanek-270678
<Seniorita> Tampone namakajo v alkohol, da se ga "nalezejo" - zurnal24
<Seniorita> »Skrb vzbujajoč trend med hrvaškimi najstnicami.«
<Matthai> anny_, smo imeli ravno na ST kanalu debato
<Matthai> da odobno moški delajo na Poljskem
<Matthai> samo, da uporabijo anus
<Matthai> pa Rusi
 * anny_ so sama ušesa
<Matthai> ki dajo steklenico na oko
<Matthai> folk je očitno bolan
<anny_> đizs
<anny_> preveč lepo se nam godi
<anny_> ena vojna bi prav prišla
<Matthai> ampak ja, Darwinizem pač mora obstajat
<Matthai> vojna? pol ne bo alkohola! :-)
<anny_> torej...zadet si z minimalno količino alkohola, hitro in brez bruhanja
<Matthai> sem bral enkrat eno knjigo od Vauhnika
<anny_> *ebeš stranske posledice
<Matthai> en slovenski medvojni obveščevalec
<anny_> vladimir vauhnik?
<Matthai> in je zapisal, da je v vojni najbolj pomemben alkohol
<Matthai> anny_, ja
<anny_> nevidna fronta?
<Matthai> ker z alkoholom lahko podkupuješ ljudi, itd.
<Matthai> da
<anny_> malo je za časom
<anny_> sedaj droge bolj sekajo
<Matthai> in je zato v Ljubljani naredil skrivno destilarno
<anny_> cigareti?
<Matthai> ja, alohol pa cigareti, pač, dobrine, ki jih v vojni zmanjka
<Matthai> kdor jih ima, ima prednost :-)
<Matthai> od kje ga pa poznaš?
<anny_> mislim, da je bil vzor za enega od likov v Svetinovi Ukani
<Matthai> možno, ja
<anny_> ne spomnim se imena
<Matthai> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukana
<Seniorita> Ukana - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<Matthai> Na samem začetku pove, da se je preimenoval v Valjhuna.
<anny_> točno!
<Matthai> hehe, bo kar držalo
<anny_> jej!
<anny_> imena niti ni veliko spremenil
<anny_> ampak nevidna fronta je samo o predvojnih dogodkih
<Matthai> ne, tudi medvojni so
<Matthai> baje obstaja samo par izvodov te knjige
<Matthai> nekako ni bila zaželjena v prejšnjem režimu :-)
<anny_> leta 72 je izšla pri delu
<anny_> so kaj črtali ven?
<Matthai> ja, mislim, da je bilo več verzij
<anny_> kar že avtor ni cenzuriral?
<anny_> ah damn
<Matthai> jaz sem dobil eno, kjer mi je tip zatrdil, da je kao originalna
<anny_> iz Argentine?
<Matthai> ja
<Matthai> anyway, jaz sem zračunal stroške z Ubuntu camp... 2500 EUR
<Matthai> zdaj moram "samo" Å¡e donatorja dobit :-)
<anny_> kje bo camp?
<Matthai> menim se,da bi bil na fakulteti za matematiko
<anny_> in kdaj?
<Matthai> če bodo hoteli dati free plac
<Matthai> konec avgusta
<Matthai> za 15 mulcev
<Matthai> 6 razred OÅ  dalje
<anny_> FRI?
<anny_> K4?
<anny_> knjižnice?
<Matthai> je tudi opcija, mora pa biti nekje, kjer je zraven menza
<Matthai> da ne hodimo z mularijo čez pol mesta
<anny_> v FRI je menza
<anny_> našla sem original od vauhnika
<anny_> v NUK-u ga imajo
<Matthai> v bistvu rabim samo 15 monitorjev, tipkovnic in mišk
<Matthai> pa network kabel
<Matthai> ostalo bom sam prinesel
<anny_> kako boš naložil ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> 'samo' :D pa 15 hdmi<->vga adapterjev
<Matthai> ja
<Matthai> pa usb hubov
<Matthai> :-)
<anny_> fiju
<Matthai> anny_, http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fanless-Ubuntu-14-0-4-Compute-Stick-MeLE-PCG02U-Mini-PC-Stick-Intel-BayTrail-Z3735F-2GB/32653580885.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.ANmsg1&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10037_10017_10021_507_10033_10022_10032_10020_10018_10019,searchweb201603_1&btsid=ff15bfa7-21b4-4fd0-8f42-ad526825508b
<Seniorita> Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com
<Matthai> tole bo dobil vsak
<Matthai> vsaj ideja je taka :-)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai js predlagam da povprašaš mal po fakultetah če majo hdmi monitorje
<CrazyLemon> to ti mal olajša celotno zadevo
<Matthai> ja, vsekakor
<CrazyLemon> pa FRI zihr ma kak usb hub odveč.. polz bi to vedel
<Matthai> ja, ampak načeloma bi jim ga dal zraven
<anny_> polz javi se!
<Matthai> če ne zadeva ni tolk uporabna
<Matthai> hdmi-to-vga vmesniki so 36 EUR (15 kom), USB hubi 16 EUR...
<Matthai> ni to nek strošek
<Matthai> pa ful poveča uporabnist zadeve za mulce
<CrazyLemon> kje si dobu tko poceni hdmi2vga vmesnike?
<Matthai> aliexpres
<anny_> sure
<Matthai> 2,69 USD
<CrazyLemon> Matthai pa so vga moški pa hdmi ženski?
<Matthai> se bom ap srobal še za kakšen popust na aliju zmenit
<Matthai> v bistvu pri onem Sticku dobiš še pretvornik v ženski HDMI
<Matthai> tako da bi moralo delat
<Matthai> vga so pa ženski
<CrazyLemon> Matthai upam da si kaj naročal z aliexpressa in veš koliko časa rabijo za dostavo..da ne bodo pol avgusta zamujali :D
<Matthai> ja, vem
<Matthai> saj zdaj najprej čakam svoj stick
<Matthai> da stestiram vse
<Matthai> saj če bo treba bomo pač dali še par eur za DHL
<CrazyLemon> Matthai no če boš se odločil mal to zadevo podokumentirat.. ubuntu.si/novice čakajo nate :P
<Matthai> okie, z veseljem
<CrazyLemon> sam povej prej..da ti naredim wordpress acc :)
<Matthai> načeloma naj bi pofotkali, posneli promo video in naredili na koncu anketo
<anny_> CrazyLemon, ljubavi
<CrazyLemon> Matthai kul :)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ želite draga?
<anny_> imaš kakšno dobro predlogo za wordpress?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ misliš temo? čist odvisno kaj rabiš :)
<anny_> temo
<anny_> standardno
<anny_> z menijsko vrstico
<anny_> responsive
<CrazyLemon> anny_ pol uporabi te privzete ki so..a ti niso v redu?
<anny_> nope
<CrazyLemon> anny_ sej jo vzameš sam kot predlogo pa mal po svoje spremeniš
<CrazyLemon> tako smo mi na ubuntu.si vzeli enigmo pa jo spremenili po svoje
<anny_> nisva frenda z wordpressom
<anny_> oki grem pogledat
<CrazyLemon> https://wordpress.org/themes/responsive/ anny_ neki takega?
<Seniorita> Theme Directory — Free WordPress Themes
<CrazyLemon> tam maš Preview gumb
<CrazyLemon> preprosta tema
<anny_> ta responsiv je super
 * anny_ kušne CrazyLemon na bučko
 * CrazyLemon blushes
<dz0ny_> .sporoci Matthai http://www.galagomarket.com/index.php/item/display/531/
<Seniorita> GalagoMarket
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: What Happened to Ubuntu’s Innovative Unity Web Apps?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ba88L37mNbI/what-happened-ubuntu-unity-web-app-integration
<anny_> lp
<pitastrudl> 23571-10000, v 16bit zapisu, ko naredim komplement drugega operanda, in se ga prištejem prvemu, potem pri high end byte-ih je overflow, ima kdo idejo kaj se potem naredi z overflowom?
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @13.05.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 80% jugozahodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:33:03, Kulminacija: 10:59:31, Sončni zahod: 18:25:59
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 52min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> e1e si zrihtala pc?
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e ma bravo!
<CrazyLemon> prek kabla ane? :)
<e1e> opcijo 0.1.
<e1e> ja...sam prvo sm ga mogla it kupit...
<CrazyLemon> najboljši nakup v življenju!"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> haha recimo
<e1e> zdej pa lahko grem nazaj h knjigi lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/hrana-in-pijaca/v-hamburgerjih-tudi-sledi-podganjega-in-cloveskega-dnk-ja/392944
<Seniorita> V hamburgerjih tudi sledi podganjega in človeškega DNK-ja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »V nekem ameriškem raziskovalnem laboratoriju so se lotili podrobne analize mesa v hamburgerjih in v njih med drugim našli sledi podganjega mesa in celo človeški DNK.«
<e1e> ko pa končam pa posodobitev oz iz nule namestim 16.04, če mi ne bo že prej vmes kdaj tulk dolgcajt postal...
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kako zanimiva je ta knjiga :D
<e1e> ja glede na to da sm tuki gor, namesto da bi jo delala, je ful... in stvari ki so se dogajale 100 let nazaj me tud ful zanimajo...not
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> torej te ne zanima prva svetovna vojna? weirdo :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> + vikend je & lots of racing to watch :p
<CrazyLemon> res je..jutri bo zanimivo!
<e1e> jutri?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<e1e> ja nevem kaj maš ti... js mam 2 dirki za gledat, ena že zgodi...
<CrazyLemon> giro..po makadamu!
<e1e> to pa ne gledam lol
<e1e> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> pada pada
<e1e> pr nas je sam oblačn, ni blo velik dežja še...
<e1e> v bistvu se sonce mal kaže :) sam okrog so oblaki...
<CrazyLemon> pada cel dan že
<msev-> http://www.tdgolica.com/portals/0/miss16.jpg miss narcis obeta :P hehe
<idioterna> oh dear
<msev-> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7nl6Gg9GTWhaThkVDZXRWZOS28 a kdo javo obvlada če mi loh pliz obrazloži kko pol iz te kode generira JSON
<Seniorita> FhemConfig.java - Google Drive
<CrazyLemon> z jsonobject generira json... sj ni brain science :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Install GNOME 3.20 on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sPlopoyEsfg/install-gnome-3-20-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgoLOsDlzac
<Seniorita> Beginnings Recovery Center - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This Malibu rehab can help your baby break their dependency on milk...on their own terms. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the official Yo...«
<CrazyLemon> lol..so dumb
<zdobbie> whaddabouthis https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mvu44MAMeB4
<Seniorita> Jordan Schlansky's Product Review: Preparation H Wipes - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Jordan swears by the medicated hemorrhoidal wipes so he makes sure to always carry one on his person at all times. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Tea...«
<msev-> ja CrazyLemon ampak si ne prestavljam kko pol končna oblika zgleda
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah sj maš tam polja ki so v jsonu
<CrazyLemon> state, temperature, humidity, pa Å¡e neki teh zadev
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie jordan je tudi funny ja
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13178631_1184216844956469_6106923102878788132_n.jpg?oh=cf88f111d79172013ee5d3dd6cec81bd&oe=57AC2F6E
<CrazyLemon> lol
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/bo-koper-krasil-47-metrski-stolp-z-dvigali/392974
<Seniorita> Bo Koper krasil 47-metrski stolp z dvigali? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Koprska občina načrtuje, da bi v bližini predora Markovec v letu ali dveh postavila 47 metrov visok stolp z dvigalom in razgledno ploščadjo. Tako bi povezali novi in stari del mesta.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> a ne bi rajš tiste podrtije dokončal
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> kere podrtije? bodi speficičen :)
<pitastrudl> pri bonifiki
<pitastrudl> k naj bi bil bazen
<pitastrudl> pa nevem kaj vse
<pitastrudl> so okolico zrihtal se predn so dokoncal vse
<CrazyLemon> jah tisto ni edina podrtija
<CrazyLemon> tam pri 'barki' oziroma sodišču je še ena
<CrazyLemon> sam tista je kr v letih že..cca 15 let je tam
<CrazyLemon> tko bo tudi s tisto pri bonifiki :D
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<pitastrudl> gg
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> a kej surgate
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giUlMP22RSw such force
<Seniorita> Hydraulic Press | Stack of CD's | 20pcs vs 80pcs - YouTube
<Seniorita> »In this video we press 2 stacks of CD's. Requested by allot of viewers !! The first stack is a 20pcs one, and the second stack is 80pcs one. To our surprise ...«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna d0h
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> to pomen da ste zdej nehal :)
<idioterna> ja nc k pridem domov bom vidu ce se kdo
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/another-surge.mp3
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, https://www.dropbox.com/s/m7i6h52hm7ec75w/Screenshot%202016-05-14%2000.07.11.png?dl=0
<Seniorita> Dropbox - Screenshot 2016-05-14 00.07.11.png
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar ty
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, https://www.dropbox.com/s/ig5pzjdqpf7nw8a/Screenshot%202016-05-13%2023.59.05.png?dl=0
<Seniorita> Dropbox - Screenshot 2016-05-13 23.59.05.png
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-14
<upd> http://flowingdata.com/2016/01/05/causes-of-death/
<Seniorita> Causes of Death | FlowingData
<Seniorita> »There are many ways to die. Cancer. Infection. Mental. External. This is how different groups of people died over the past 10 years, visualized by age.«
<idioterna> hm moj deda je two-percenter
<idioterna> infection ga je pokopal pr 90+
<upd> aja
<upd> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/adrenalinsko-plezanje-na-trboveljski-dimnik/392823 to bi pa Å¡el
<Seniorita> Adrenalinsko plezanje na trboveljski dimnik :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Na trboveljski dimnik, najvišjo stavbo v Sloveniji in enega najvišjih dimnikov v Evropi, bo kmalu mogoče splezati v okviru tamkajšnje turistične ponudbe.«
<upd> na prvi točki bi se pa ustavil pa nazaj dol
<upd> brr
<upd> Hoje do vrha je okrog uro in pol s počitki,
<idioterna> hehe
<upd> toj pa že fajn napor
<idioterna> ma dunno
<idioterna> kok je visok?
<idioterna> 360m
<upd> da
<idioterna> to js prevozm hm
<idioterna> 1.8x na dan
<idioterna> tako visinsko razliko
<idioterna> pa u glavnm sam z nogam
<upd> a ni lažje kolesarit kot plezat
<upd> ker tu morš maso celega telesa dvigovat
<upd> Odšel sem naprej in pri kakšnih vratih tudi pokukal notri. Pošteno je pihljalo od spodaj navzgor.
<upd> Å¡e to ja
<upd> veterrrr
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> se zmer sebe pa kolo dvignem isto dalec
<idioterna> za 360m rabm hm
<idioterna> ene 15-20 minut
<upd> da
<upd> no če bojo pa res uredil bom pa šel gor plezat
<upd> sam da lukno navrhu zaprejo
<upd> notr pa res nebi rad padel
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xiVbQpbj0w že gledat je grozno
<Seniorita> Dimnik TE Trbovlje - Chimney TPS Trbovlje (Slovenia) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Vzpon na najvišji dimnik v Evropi TE Trbovlje 360 m. Climb to the tallest chimney in Europe Trbovlje 1180 ft.«
<idioterna> eh sej se drzis
<upd> se ja :D
<idioterna> ja no po namors past
<upd> ja sam vsen tole
<upd>  Za 100 % varnosti bi bilo potrebno potegniti pravo "feratarsko" jeklenico od dna do vrha dimnika.
<upd> da si lahko privezan
<upd> 1300 prečk je
<upd> Do vrha dimnika vodi trinajst 30 m dolgih jeklenih lestev, ki so med seboj ločene s podesti.
<upd> no kdaj greva
<idioterna> ja sej se ni odprt
<upd> sj lahk tko greš plezat
<upd> sam neki je za plačat pa dovoljenje  od tet rabiš
<idioterna> aha jah
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> js mam uro pa pol do tam
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/nago-u-trbovlah.jpg
<upd> peljem jaz :D
<idioterna> tole je pa se mal naprej
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/nuclear-nago.jpg
<idioterna> a mas otroski sedez al kje me bos pelu
<upd> kwa z avtom
<upd> a ti bi uro pa pol tja pa nazaj, pa Å¡e 3h plezal
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> ce na biciklu zdrzim 10 ur skp
<idioterna> zakaj pa neb na lojtri
<upd> :)
<zdobbie> damn http://i.imgur.com/LVKvNDo.jpg
<zdobbie> :( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzHwsW5EVvw
<Seniorita> Incredible time lapse of birds nest. - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Found a nest in my front yard and decided to sneak my GoPro close by. Was hoping to see the eggs hatch but instead this happened...recorded@1fps in 4K. Be su...«
<kubanc> jutro. A je kdo že kdaj delal I/O passthrough za grafične kartice na vsphere?
<CrazyLemon> fckin snakes man!
 * CrazyLemon hates 'em
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/05/philadelphia-cops-admit-they-put-google-maps-sticker-on-surveillance-vehicle/
<Seniorita> Philadelphia cops admit they put Google Maps sticker on surveillance vehicle | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Who approved Google sticker on license plate reader-equipped car? Philly PD won't say.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Shranjevanje slik  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43741#Comment_43741
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shhOLoVNdJQ
<Seniorita> Cat Watching Horror Movie - YouTube
<pitastrudl> uporablja kdo spotify tukaj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ga
<pitastrudl> dz0ny_ ga placujes z slovensko kartico?
<dz0ny_> It's free
<dz0ny_> Kaj bi pa moral placvat?
<dz0ny_> Premium ne rabis razen ce mas sonos
<pitastrudl> sonos?
<dz0ny_> Fancy zvocnike
<pitastrudl> sm mislu da je 5€, ne 10
<pitastrudl> :o
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> ali pa ce imas teslo :D
<pitastrudl> pol se sploh ne splača
<pitastrudl> zaenkrat mam narjen sinhronizacijo preko megasync
<pitastrudl> 50gb zastonj placa
<pitastrudl> pa Å¡e na telefonu mam potem vse syncan
<dz0ny_> Spotify is free
<dz0ny_> All music
<dz0ny_> Po moje ti gledas nekaj drugega
<pitastrudl> uh ne
<pitastrudl> https://www.spotify.com/us/premium/
<Seniorita> Go Premium - Spotify
<Seniorita> »Try Premium free for 30 days. Only $9.99/month afterwards.«
<dz0ny_> Jao
<dz0ny_> Pa kaj ti jaz govorim
<dz0ny_> Mas free z oglasi
<dz0ny_> Pa premium
<dz0ny_> Brez oglasov
<pitastrudl> tukaj nemoreš poslušat offline
<pitastrudl> kaj je fora pol
<pitastrudl> sej niso edino oglasi razlika če nimaš premiuma
<pitastrudl> lol
<dz0ny_> I am never offline
<dz0ny_> Are you?
<CrazyLemon> i'm currently offline
<e1e> zdravo
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> CrazyLemon Kako kej? Hrbet že boljše?
<CrazyLemon> e1e niti ne
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj ga matra
<e1e> kk to?
<CrazyLemon> ne najdem položaja v katerem bi mi bilo udobno..no razn ko ležim takrat mi je udobno :D
<e1e> aha... no torej boš mogu več stvari leže delat ;)
<CrazyLemon> ja..tudi meni se tko zdi :D
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Val202/status/731426840229773312  kdo bi si mislu da so lemurji tko kinky!
<Seniorita> Val 202 auf Twitter: "NOETOVA BANDA #zdaj: "Oralni spolni stik je pri živalih redek, razen na primer pri delfinih, letečih lisicah, gepardih, levih, lemurjih ...""
<e1e> A kdo ve kako bi v Scribusu naredila, da bi slike, ki jih vstavim za tekstom potem se skupaj premaknile glede na tekst (stran), če kej popravim/dodam pred te?
<CrazyLemon> e1e verjetno moraš določit položaj slike..levo/desno ali pa 'prosto' torej brez poravnave
<CrazyLemon> zadnja varianta je verjetno to kar ti rabiš
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.scribus.net/canvas/How_to_set_text_flow_around_photos
<Seniorita> How to set text flow around photos - Scribus Wiki
<CrazyLemon> e1e nekaj takega mogoče?
<e1e> CrazyLemon to bi pomenil, da bi mogle bit vse slike grupirane pol?
<CrazyLemon> e1e grupirane v kakem smislu?
<CrazyLemon> ampak težava je predvsem v tem da se te slike fixirajo na določen položaj
<CrazyLemon> in potem ko ti dodaš text gre text naprej..slika ostane pa na svojem položaju
<e1e> Select Group tab ... pr men je to sivo in ne morm spremenit oz označit
<CrazyLemon> e1e imaš označeno sliko?
<e1e> ja eno
<CrazyLemon> hm..weird
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.scribus.net/canvas/Working_with_image_frames        mogoče ti bo to kaj pomagalo
<Seniorita> Working with image frames - Scribus Wiki
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher je kej takega kot v besedilnikih (anchor to character, anchor to paragraph)
<CrazyLemon> http://forums.scribus.net/index.php?topic=814.0
<Seniorita> How to anchor an image to text
<CrazyLemon> tole?
<Seniorita> »How to anchor an image to text«
<e1e> You will have to move your images manually. Scribus currently has no useful way of anchoring an image to a location within the text.
<CrazyLemon> ja
<e1e> :(
<e1e> to je blo 2013 mogoče so že kej izbolšal?
<CrazyLemon> prašaj na #scribus
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa so :)
<e1e> *wishful thinking*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<pitastrudl> dz0ny_: na telefonu
<dz0ny_> kak telefon pa maš da nima neta :D
<dz0ny_> pol tud spotify ni gor
<pitastrudl> zravn še za bv porablaš baterijo :p
<pitastrudl> pa tut ni povsod 3g ane
<dz0ny_> edge je dost
<dz0ny_> k maš vso musko ki jo poslušaš v cache
<pitastrudl> mhm
<dz0ny_> tist offline pomen da so komadi dejasnko v ločeni mapi
<dz0ny_> en se ne rabiš prijavit
<dz0ny_> exportani :)
<CrazyLemon> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/italian-military-save-26-29-million-euro-migrating-libreoffice
<Seniorita> Italian military to save 26-29 million Euro by migrating to LibreOffice | Joinup
<CrazyLemon> komu se da napisat novico? :P
<matjaz> naročil za 550€ airsoft robe \o/
<e1e> CrazyLemon o čem pa?
<CrazyLemon> e1e https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/italian-military-save-26-29-million-euro-migrating-libreoffice
<Seniorita> Italian military to save 26-29 million Euro by migrating to LibreOffice | Joinup
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lol..ne vem če je to \o/ :P
<CrazyLemon> ajde če bi kupil nove obroče za kolo..ampak pištolce! za to pa mamo insurgency :p
<e1e> CrazyLemon aha, tega je pa kr velik...
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, shhhh, airsoft > insurgency
<CrazyLemon> e1e ma ni no..pa še potrebuješ mal premor da ne boš ves čas v tisto bukvo gledala :p
<e1e> CrazyLemon zdejle mam premor ko gledam gp2 dirko :p
<CrazyLemon> e1e no po dirki boš verjetno potrebovala premor! ker bo tko intense dirka :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: pr nas vojska nima računalnikov :)
<dz0ny_> true story
<e1e> CrazyLemon haha... zaenkrat ni tak napet, se kr dobr "obnašajo" glede na to da je prva dirka sezone...
<[nitro]> dober dan .. naj sam omenim, da sm včeraj registriral kanal ##smekingchat za Ubuntu in odprtokodni prosti pogovor.. osebe iz #freenode pravjo da naj komu rečem da pride, kje ču to prvo kot tu pr vas na #ubuntu-si kjer sm že neki cajta z vami :) plus pride par mojih frendov :) trenutno pa govorimo angleško ker ni slovencev ostalih trenutno gor :)
<[nitro]> sploh ne vem kolk cajta sm ze na #ubuntu-si kr dolg ... sedaj pa mam tale kanal tud :)
<e1e> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<e1e> kr naenkrat se je pooblačil in začel grmet... nevihta na obzorju torej...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ prepričan sm da imajo računalnike..vsaj tisti ki so v pisarnah
<CrazyLemon> pri nas pa sonce \o/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Italijanska vojska bo privarčevala od 26 do 29 mio evrov  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6487/italijanska-vojska-bo-privarcevala-od-26-do-29-mio-evrov
<CrazyLemon> wat!
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 20.8°C @14.05.2016 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% zahodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:36:34, Kulminacija: 11:02:48, Sončni zahod: 18:29:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 52min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @14.05.2016 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89% zahodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:31:51, Kulminacija: 10:59:32, Sončni zahod: 18:27:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 55min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> dež dež dež dež
<CrazyLemon> lih začel
<e1e> lepo da ste ga Å¡e vi dobil :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj lepo?!? že skoraj en teden dežuje!
<e1e> ja da nimamo sam mi dežja dans lol...pr nas že par ur dežuje (je pa res da včeri skor nič ni :p)
<CrazyLemon> a taka si ti torej..žleht :/
<e1e> sej dež je vredu včasih, polet se boš pa pritoževal zakaj nič ne dežuje tak dolg...
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak to bo poleti :P
<CrazyLemon> do takrat boš že pozabila da sm se zdaj pritoževal ker dežuje!
<e1e> haha, bomo vidl ;) mogoče si bom pa glih zapomnala  ;)
<CrazyLemon> dvomim :p
<CrazyLemon> do kdaj imaš deadline za knjigo?
<e1e> hmm nevem nimam nekako začrtan do kdaj točno...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tu? oziroma če kdo drug obvlada wordpress mam eno vprašanje glede postov
<e1e> hoče sam čim prej... pa zadnič je sporočila, da je še našla neke napake, ki jih bo treba popravit...
<CrazyLemon> while($post_type_data->have_posts()):
<CrazyLemon> 				$post_type_data->the_post(); ?>
<CrazyLemon> tole.. kje lahko pregledam/nastavim dolžino posta, ki bo prikazan?
<CrazyLemon> e1e zakaj ona recimo ne bi zelo natančno pregledala knjigo in popravila svoje napake in nato bi ti lahko naredila to kar moraš? :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon verjetno ker nima vedno časa, pol pa tu pa tam pogleda, pa še kej najde novga oz mogoče bolje razmisli, kaj bojo ljudje rekli na to kar je napisan ...
<e1e> men bi tud blo lažje, če bi bla to že končna verzija oz. če bi vedla, kakšne dimenzije bo hotu tiskar pol...
<CrazyLemon> e1e dimenzije česa?
<e1e> CrazyLemon knjige, razn da bo A5 format, kulk more bit odmaknjen od roba, pa kulk porezave itd...
<CrazyLemon> ach so
<zdobbie> a je Jure precednik?
<CrazyLemon> ne :':(
<CrazyLemon> ne :'(*
<CrazyLemon> zato pa cel dan dežuje
<CrazyLemon> in je zdaj nevihta
<zdobbie> a je vsaj potprecednik
<CrazyLemon> danes zgodaj zjutraj je govoril da sploh ne bo Å¡el
<zdobbie> maybe they crushed his presidential dreams with a hydraulic press https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69fr5bNiEfc
<Seniorita> Crushing diamond with hydraulic press - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Diamond vs. our press Big thanks to Brilliant earth for making this video possible http://www.brilliantearth.com Our second channel https://www.youtube.com/c...«
<CrazyLemon> or maybe it was all your fault
<CrazyLemon> pričakoval je tvojo podporo..pa je ni dobil
<msev-> Lol
<zdobbie> nisem clan lugosa
<CrazyLemon> sad..so sad
<zdobbie> i cri
<zdobbie> like the sky
<CrazyLemon> ski*
<e1e> kdo pa je sploh član od tu?
<zdobbie> .yt crickets 10 hours
<jabuk> Sleep and Relaxation Nature Sounds, Crickets Summer Night - Sleep Music https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKmRkS1os7k
<yang> e1e: ene par jih je
 * CrazyLemon je član lugosa
<dz0ny_> https://youtu.be/gEzDD0dZU8U
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam..ker sm poslal tisto prijavo po pošti
<Seniorita> ISIS at the Eurovision - YouTube
<Seniorita> »ABBU represents ISIS at the 2016 Eurovision Song Contest with the song "Boomtzi Boom". Taken from the Israeli comedy show 'Eretz Nehederet' (A Wonderful Coun...«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kterga leta?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pojma nimam..neki let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> 5 maybe
<zdobbie> a se ni blo emajlov?
<zdobbie> sem mislu, da si mlajsi
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne pošljejo nobenega potrdila
<CrazyLemon> its lugos dude
<zdobbie> dz0ny_: koncn bojo izraelcem Iron Dome stestiral
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a kernele tud po posti bootajo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne bootajo sploh..tko kot tudi ssl potrdila ne updejtajo
<CrazyLemon> in je Å¡e vedno iz leta..09 ?
<zdobbie> sam piknike organizirajo
<CrazyLemon> nope..08 :D
<CrazyLemon> 07-08
<e1e> ja nazadnje ko sm bla tam gor je zgledal bolj ko ne abandon...
<CrazyLemon> e1e sedaj so malo posodobili zadevo!
<e1e> a res, kdaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> e1e enkrat letos so posodobili front page
<CrazyLemon> by posodobili mislim da so posodobili CMS :)
<CrazyLemon> zato je layout katastrofa
<CrazyLemon> prijava pod vabilom :D
<e1e> nism opazla kakšnih večjih sprememb...
<CrazyLemon> e1e verjetno nisi bila pred tem na lugosovi strani :D
<e1e> ja bla sm pred kakim letom...
<e1e> pa zdej ko sm prevajala neki malga...
<CrazyLemon> e1e https://archive.is/RquiP tako je nekoč zgledalo
<Seniorita> Novice — Društvo uporabnikov Linuxa Slovenije - LUGOS
<Seniorita> »Dobrodošli na spletni strani Društva uporabnikov Linuxa Slovenije - LUGOS«
<CrazyLemon> čeprav to zgleda še dokaj v redu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://archive.is/2GIfv tko je pa zgledal naš obup
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu
<Seniorita> »Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<lynxlynxlynx> včasih je bil ročni html
<e1e> glede na to kak zdej zgleda, mi je "stara" verzija bolj všeč lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja meni tudi.. čeprav se spomnim da je prej bila kr grd page pa mi je sedaj veliko lepši :D
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e malo trpljenja in bodo vsi popustili, da se vse prestavi na wiki
<CrazyLemon> lynx ti verjetno nisi bil na pikniku?
<lynxlynxlynx> nope, preveč vsega
<lynxlynxlynx> sej bo kako poročilo
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar je zihr bil na pikniku!
<Gandalfar> nope, cel dan sem hladilnike gledal po salonih pohistva
<Gandalfar> priorities pa to
<zdobbie> kolk jih Linux poganja?
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, pa sej je bil brodul
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar what?! po trgovinah si šel?! a veš da obstaja www?!
<CrazyLemon> brodul kdo je predsednik? :)
<Gandalfar> a lowkey nima informacij
<Gandalfar> al pa idioterna
<e1e> men so take "stare" strani velik bolj všeč, kot take ko so zdej na splošno...
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar idioterna je včeraj govoru da ne bo šel..a si je premislil?
<CrazyLemon> e1e kaj pa je narobe z ubuntu.si?? :/
<e1e> CrazyLemon nič ni narobe, sam niso mi všeč takšne strani ko so zdej popularne.... ko se vse spreminja in podobno
<CrazyLemon> no meni je ubuntu.si prav fajn :P
<e1e> ker si ga ti naredu?
<CrazyLemon> niso pa mi všeč "infinite scroll" pagei
<CrazyLemon> e1e tudi! :D
<e1e> haha, sm vedla ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> infinite scroll je pa res grdobija
<e1e> ja te so še hujše...
<CrazyLemon> ja..ne razumem kako se je ta style sploh prijel
<CrazyLemon> verjetno hipsterji forsirajo
<lynxlynxlynx> pa potem majo nekatere strani Å¡e v nogi informacije
<lynxlynxlynx> good luck with that
<Gandalfar> pijani navijaci olimpije pod oknom in marica
<Gandalfar> that's a new one
<e1e> ja da bi kao čim dlje bil na njihovi strani ... pa ni treba "listat" po straneh
<yang> zdobbie: it's GNU/Linux dude
<zdobbie> ohnoes
<zdobbie> but the logs are forever
<zdobbie> whatamigonnado
<Gandalfar> aja olimpija je zmagala
<Gandalfar> that explains things
<yang> olee olee Olimpijaaa
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar on the bright side..še ena tekma pa konec sezone tko da bo neki časa mir :)
<yang> kle se sele dobro zacenjajo tekme
<yang> na zalost
<CrazyLemon> kle kje?
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, aja, za zadnjo tekmo mi je vseen, stozice so far away
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Ubijanje Flash procesa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6488/ubijanje-flash-procesa
<yang> poleti sta skoraj vsak teden po dve nogometni tekmi
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar aja sm mislu da si blizu
<CrazyLemon> Matthai a ne požene chrome za vsak tab svoj proces?
<Matthai> Firefox
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, oh wow, ubuntu.si home page vse neki okoli leta :)
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar vse?! sam en slideshow je!
<Gandalfar> a ni to dovolj
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar je..sam to ni vse :D
<Gandalfar> jzt se strinjam z lynxlynxlynx
<Gandalfar> res bi blo boljs, ce bi bil infinite scroll
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Gandalfar> ne pa tko da moram levo pa desno klikat
 * Gandalfar gre odpret stran na telefonu
<Gandalfar> zanimiv
<e1e> CrazyLemon pa novice se tud spreminjajo kr naprej, če maš tekst povečan oz. nimaš maksimiranga okna
<CrazyLemon> e1e novice krožijo samo na manjših napravah
<CrazyLemon> torej če je širina manjša kot 991px
<e1e> al pa če nimaš čez cel ekran ali je text ful velik na laptopu...
<CrazyLemon> e1e če nimaš čez cel ekran pa je firefox/chrome <991px pol ja..za velik text pa ne vem nisem poskusil
<Gandalfar> predvidevam, da je tole ontopic kle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue_KO_Xhi9o
<Seniorita> The History of Tentacle Porn Animated! (SFW) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar tukaj ni offtopic :)
<Gandalfar> ker liberalen kanal
<Gandalfar> http://www.dsavic.net/2016/05/14/patologija-slovenskih-razprav-o-medijih/
<Seniorita> Patologija slovenskih razprav o medijih | The L Files
<e1e> CrazyLemon ok... don't like it, pa sej nism velik gor...
<CrazyLemon> e1e pfft!
<e1e> hehe sm komi dans vidla da je list not v ubuntu znaku
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, moj problem je, da mi hči med tem, ko naj bi delala za šolo, špila flash igrice v Firefoxu :-)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ahh..sounds familiar
<CrazyLemon> Matthai kaj pa nek parental control software ki blokira dostop do znanih flash siteov..kot je verjetno y8.com :D
<e1e> Matthai sej bo našla druge stvari za delat, ki ne bojo za šolo pol ;)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ali pa preprosto urediš hosts file, ki pointa na 127.0.0.1 za tist flash site :) še najbl preprosta rešitev
<CrazyLemon> pa učinkovita!
<Matthai> po moje bolj obratna varianta... dovolim stran od Å¡ole, pa wikipedije...
<Matthai> :-)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<e1e> ln
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Ubijanje Flash procesa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43742#Comment_43742
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-15
<zdobbie> kdo je zej precednik
<idioterna> brodul
<idioterna> and a good one, too
<idioterna> podpredsednik je pa bivsi predsednik
<zdobbie> congrats
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/broken-internet.png
<zdobbie> well adjusted to your search queries and browsing history
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> vcasih se mi zdi da mi yang kukije nastavla
<msev-> haha
<idioterna> jah on se spozna na vse te rotschilde pa te
<idioterna> k nas kontrolirajo
<msev-> a pol je survelilance expert :)
<msev-> typos*
<idioterna> ja sej sam free software uporabla
<msev-> fairphone included
<idioterna> tko da prov neumn ze ne more bit
<idioterna> vsaj ne tolk k zgleda
<msev-> dats mean
<msev-> ej kaj je s temi oblaki skoz no
<idioterna> zakaj
<idioterna> sej je accurate
<idioterna> kerimi
<idioterna> a to k dezuje al
<msev-> točn to
<idioterna> to k nc ne dela
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> sej se bo zjasnil popoldan
<idioterna> pocas
<idioterna> v sredo bo pa ze sonck
<msev-> gore me kličejo
<msev-> :P
<idioterna> cepke si dej v usesa
<idioterna> al pa slusalke gor
<msev-> haha
<idioterna> js grem s suni v hrib po kosilu
<idioterna> z biciklam
<msev-> dobr si
<msev-> te ne ustavi dž
<idioterna> ja sej nau dezja
<idioterna> mislm sej me ne ustav dz
<idioterna> zanc sm su zjutri je prov fino blo
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/early-javor-shower
<idioterna> tkole
<msev-> si mel tuš
<msev-> mistično
<msev-> ej idioterna kaj mislš da bi za moj projekt učenja naredila pametno budilko lol :D
<idioterna> ja loh ja
<msev-> da bi govorila :)
<idioterna> a tako k gleda kdaj si ze itak zbujen?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> tut loh
<idioterna> ni lih tezko no
<msev-> zakon
<idioterna> tezje je tako k poslusa ce se premikas
<idioterna> pa zacne zvonit k nisi v REM
<idioterna> pa je kr dobra taka
<idioterna> mislm, bols je ce se tko zbudis
<msev-> a to un app sleep as android tut determinira?
<msev-> prek premetavanja pa to?
<idioterna> mislm da ja
<idioterna> pac poslusa z mikrofonom
<idioterna> al pa accelerometrom
<idioterna> al pa oboje
<msev-> a pol v remu si čist namir al kaj, pa sam oči ti šibajo :D
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> no pa v globokem snu isto, sam da ti tut oci ne sibajo
<idioterna> sam pac noces se takrat zbudit, k je zoprn
<msev-> aha ja kko pa pol ugotovi rem fazo, a pač časovno?
<CrazyLemon> po zvoku..zihr nisi v rem fazi če ne smrčiš!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> evo CrazyLemon, sm se zate potrudu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a boš zrihtal coup?
<idioterna> coup?
<CrazyLemon> predsednika
<idioterna> aja ne ne nc tacga
<idioterna> cak
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiUl09zIx_Q
<Seniorita> Insurgency - Army of Five mod trailer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »More info and downloads on Army of Five workshop item page: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=635348562 Trailer created by St_Anger1, wit...«
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, stekam
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, to bi znal bit hudo s pravo ekipo
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar jp
<idioterna> v cem je pa razlika?
<idioterna> od normalnga gameplaya
<CrazyLemon> idioterna imaš specifične vloge/orožja
<CrazyLemon> prav tako boti so spremenjeni
<CrazyLemon> in eni majo hud shield/body armor
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/pok-2016
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ti dve sta pa zate
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/red-skin-nago.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/red-skin-nago-2.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ooo..about time!
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je pa hud :)
<idioterna> sm dal sedez pa drzala za bidone z u-sistema gor
<CrazyLemon> čaki..a nisi ti prodal u-sistem?
<idioterna> sm ja
<idioterna> sam ga nism se delivernu
<idioterna> pa zgleda se neki casa ne bom
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<idioterna> sej tut dnarja nism pobral no :)
<idioterna> caka da se mi ga bo dal razdret pa spucat pa spimpat
<CrazyLemon> sj ne pravim da si..sam že dooolgo nazaj si govoril da si ga prodal :D
<idioterna> ja, tip k bi ga rad kupu je reku da da 400
<msev-> lol
<msev-> ka pa hudo zgleda kolo
<idioterna> sej ga bom tut na javoru sliku dons
<CrazyLemon> ok..tale army of five je pretty kul
<CrazyLemon> awesome actually
<idioterna> Gandalfar: https://bou.si/pic/batch/pok-2016
<idioterna> si zamudu
<Gandalfar> a je blo fajn?
<Gandalfar> idioterna, kdo pa je novo vodstvo?
<idioterna> brodul pa vernekar pa hook pa janezic
<Gandalfar> predsednik je se vedno andrej?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<yang> idioterna: kako kaze s kiberpipo, bodo kje novi prostori ?
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 17.7°C @15.05.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 48% vzhodnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:35:25, Kulminacija: 11:02:49, Sončni zahod: 18:30:13
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 14ur 54min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> yang: ce doniras ene 6000 evrov za najemnino al pa dober prostor, pol bodo
<yang> to bi ti lahko
<yang> k malenkost vec zasluzis
<idioterna> js nc ne zasluzm
<yang> sem mislu da na doo kej not dobis
<yang> zgleda, da imamo zlo prijaznega zupana, da ne more zrihtat enga brezplacnega placa za neprofitno drustvo
<yang> nc, grem kuhat kosilo
<msev-> Je pa LJ lepa to ni kj
<yang> mah, se izboljsuje
<yang> ampak je ogromno raznih lukenj tudi
<yang> gradbenih jam
<yang> ze po vec desetletij
<yang> lepse bi bilo, ce bi tam kaj pozidali
<idioterna> ja sej loh odkupis od lastnikov pa pozidas
<msev-> Jp upam da bo tm pr emoniki kj
<idioterna> ce te dovolj moti bos ze zbral tistih par miljonckov
<yang> msev-: emona v btc mislis ?
<idioterna> loh pa tut kandidiras, pa bo mesto odkupilo
<yang> tam sigurno bo kej, ker mermal hitr pozida
<idioterna> pa ne bo dajalo za te neprofitne hipije
<idioterna> ampak rajs gradbene jame kupovalo
<idioterna> kasna emona v btc
<idioterna> emonika je reku.
<yang> msev-: tam pr emoni nej bi bila baje IKEA kot sem slisal
<msev-> Emonika
<idioterna> tist je bil gradis vcasih
<msev-> Tm pr zelezniski
<idioterna> emonika je nova zelezniska postaja in pripadajoci poslovni objekti
<yang> emonika a to je projekt zelezniske postaje ?
<yang> ja iz tega zgleda ne bo nic
<msev-> Jp
<idioterna> ja nisi dost davkov placal
<idioterna> pa je mestu zmanjkalo sredstev
<idioterna> investitorje pa odganjajo tisti k pravjo "tujega nocemo, svojega ne damo"
<idioterna> k so prevec tovarisa tita poslusal
<yang> emonika, bezigrajski dvor, slovin, pa se par takih jam je v mestnem srediscu
<yang> tam na bavarcu so zdaj zaceli graditi koncno
<idioterna> ti skos to omenjas v povezavi z zupanom
<idioterna> kot da ma on kej pr tem
<idioterna> kaj lastniki zemljisc delajo na teh zemljiscih
<msev-> ja zgleda ga mot zupan :P
<idioterna> ga ja
<msev-> Kje pa tebe cevelj zuli idioterna
<msev-> :P
<idioterna> mene?
<idioterna> ce mene zuli ga zamenjam
<msev-> Aves una oddaja
<yang> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loibach
<Seniorita> Loibach – Wikipedia
<msev-> Podobn k Laibach
<yang> ja
<idioterna> js nasledn tedn nesem placat se za dva mesca najemnine v zurich
<yang> a si ze najel ?
<yang> aja neses
<yang> sem prebral "nesmem"
<msev-> A se bos preselu
<idioterna> ja, mam najet
<idioterna> sej ni tok drago k je kr dalec iz centra
<yang> a si dobil pogodbo
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ne bom se selil v zurich
<idioterna> sam velik sem mel tam opravkov pa je blo cist fino met za prespat
<msev-> A za stalno se bos preselu a kko
<yang> zakaj si pa potem najel ?
<idioterna> ker je cenejs kot hoteli
<idioterna> msev-: ne
<msev-> Mogoce ma pa ksno celico tm nastanjeno :P
<yang> ma idioterna en cage bi najel v datacentru pa bi blo :)
<idioterna> sam pac za pol leta najet garsonjero je blo 3500 evrov, hotel je pa 200+ na noc
<idioterna> pa sm ze vec k 20 noci prespal tm
<yang> 1 gbit uplink
<msev-> Kul
<idioterna> sej mam eu data plan k ma tut svico not
<idioterna> tko da mi lovi lte tam
<idioterna> v ljubljani mam prevec fino lokacijo
<idioterna> da bi se mi splacal selit
<idioterna> kr tko za foro mislm
<yang> idioterna: 3500 eur za 6 mesec ? to je manj kot 600 na mesec, to ni drago
<msev-> A to mas eno sobo
<msev-> Da je tok pocen v Svici
<yang> nc, bbl
<idioterna> msev-: dve sobci sta ja
<idioterna> pa kopalnica
<idioterna> zlo mejhna, tus kabina, umivalnik pa pralni stroj
<msev-> A pa ksni turki v sosednji sobi
<idioterna> mozno, ne vem
<msev-> Kvaje s temi oblaki no
<msev-> Nemorm u hribe
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne?
<idioterna> k se nc ne vid
<CrazyLemon> aja..ura ni waterproof!
<msev-> Jeje
<idioterna> hribi so v cloudu
<msev-> Ip67
<msev-> Jp
<msev-> Ful nizki oblaki so dons
<CrazyLemon> torej..MAAS?
<msev-> Haha moram interagirat zj z apijem od hribov, ker so v cloudu
<idioterna> MaaS
<idioterna> sibam na javor
<idioterna> srecno
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meet Etcher, A Stylish Open-Source USB Image Writer Tool  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/l2rWfqPgjNs/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ce pa dans naus boljs stisku
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie koga ali kaj?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Roglic spet vodi
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie wat
<zdobbie> TT majo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vem..ampak kako vodi če je zaostajal like 7 min za maglia rossa?
<CrazyLemon> aja..stage?
<zdobbie> ... ja
<CrazyLemon> grem gledat..ty & l8r
<zdobbie> sicer jih mora se ene 80-90 v cilj prit
<zdobbie> ampak par silakov je ze stresu
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Telegram Snap Package UBuntu 16.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HvoWIuZax1g/telegram-snap-package-ubuntu-16-04
<zdobbie> that double face-palm https://streamable.com/ghec
<Seniorita> Streamable - simple video sharing
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dumoulin itak ne bo prvi tokrat sej si vidu včeraj kako katastrofalen je bil..sam vprašanje je kdo je dobr na takih razgibanih TTjih
<zdobbie> kajpaves.com
<CrazyLemon> to je moja napoved!
<zdobbie> ahtej Urana, Zakarina
<CrazyLemon> uran..hah
<zdobbie> Kung bi moral dober cas postavt, ampak je zasral
<CrazyLemon> kunga sm mal gledal..kje je zasral?
<zdobbie> premal je treniru
<CrazyLemon> sej je bil dobr na prologu
<zdobbie> kung bi loh na prologu zmagu, ce ga ne bi usipal
<zdobbie> .yt stefan kung giro prologue crash
<jabuk2> Giro d'Italia Stage 1 - In the Studio with Stefan Küng https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbT92hOkn30
<zdobbie> lej te 3 kolege
<zdobbie> Giant, Katjusa, Astana
<zdobbie> oni Rus se ze pol ure za Svedom vozi
<CrazyLemon> jah če je prehiter da bi ga prehitel! :>
<zdobbie> ja ke je Giantov kolesar tega Rusa ujel v manj ko 10 minutah
<zdobbie> Rus je startu minuto pred njim
<zdobbie> zej sta se pa tega astanca pobrala
<zdobbie> evo, poof
<zdobbie> sta lih odpadla
<CrazyLemon> tile pri eurosportu so mi dobri.. "top time trial italian star" pa zamuja za našim 90s :D
<zdobbie> Bobo Jungels je tud nevaren
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobbie> pa Amador :∑
<zdobbie> shit Bobo, slow down
<CrazyLemon> upam da ga bo tist hrib zje... :)
<zdobbie> Amador, please be Amadon't
<CrazyLemon> suck it bob!
<CrazyLemon> roglic je ocitno bil odlicen na tistem hribu..dokler je bil +14 na 22km
<zdobbie> more like Amacan't!
<zdobbie> zdej je ze 7. na 22km
<CrazyLemon> noice!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a lahko roglic gre v rio na TT? :D
<CrazyLemon> it would make sense
<zdobbie> tut jst loh grem
<zdobbie> tut ti!
<CrazyLemon> i make sense..you not so much!
<zdobbie> Amacan't indeed
<CrazyLemon> msev- a mate vi kakšno barvo ki ne drsi ko dežuje? :D
<CrazyLemon> evo ti poslovna ideja! :)
<zdobbie> TomDom ni nc naredu
<zdobbie> zdej je ze 53min na progi
<zdobbie> aye!
<msev-> CrazyLemon, mamo tako ja
<msev-> a bi kupu kj?
<msev-> ti lahko nafilamo v spreje da sam pobarvaš
<msev-> al pa ti posodm strojček če boš črte vleku
<CrazyLemon> msev- no dj..pošlji ponudbo odgovornim za giro d'italia
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zakarin no more
<zdobbie> zakarinsed off
<msev-> haha
<msev-> a jih je ful popadal
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- dovolj da boš kmalu kupu še kakšno pametno uro :D
<msev-> nezastopm Å¡ale :D prosm elaboriraj :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ti sam pošlji ponudbo na giro
<CrazyLemon> ker oni nimajo teh barv
<msev-> hehe
<LorD_DDooM> za UEFI boot moram imet tri particije, /, /home in boot/efi ?
<LorD_DDooM> če ročno particioniram
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Creating_an_EFI_System_Partition
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ^
<Seniorita> UEFI - Community Help Wiki
<LorD_DDooM> saj to gledam, tale boot/efi je namesto /boot particije al kako
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če
<LorD_DDooM> boot loader pa pustim na miru ali moram prestavit na /boot/efi?
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da boš pol mel kernel v /boot/efi/ ?
<CrazyLemon> Note that in a UEFI-mode installation, Ubuntu will not ask you where to install the boot loader.
<msev-> kriptična limona
<LorD_DDooM> Med inštalacijo ti vedno da možnost določit kam gre bootloader, tud če je UEFI install
<CrazyLemon> If it does, or if it complains about the lack of a BIOS Boot Partition, you've probably accidentally booted in BIOS/CSM/legacy mode.
<LorD_DDooM> Ne CrazyLemon ni to to, v biosu je UEFI only
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM js tebi kopiram to kar piše na tistem linku
<CrazyLemon> kako je pa ne vem..ker nism mel uefi installa
<LorD_DDooM> Vedno po tem linku delam, pa mi zdaj v 16.04 neke grub errorje meče
<LorD_DDooM> tko da verjetno neki narobe delam
<CrazyLemon> kakšne errorje?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol at  zakarin
<LorD_DDooM> grub rescue
<zdobbie> un-fun
<zdobbie> yay I guess
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne bi vedel..lahk pa vedno namestiš v legacy mode pa pol daš v uefi
<CrazyLemon> PRIMOŽ ROGLIČ WINS THE STAGE!
<msev-> yeeeeesssssss
<msev-> kdaj bo kšna etapa da bojo lepe gore
<msev-> zakva niso našga nč kazal
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: mi je uspelo naložit, tko nekako zgleda manual partitioning za EUFI http://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Partition-Table-Install-Now-600x450.png
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM 650MB za efi?! a je to latest 16.04 installer?
<LorD_DDooM> ni moj screen, ne vem zakaj je dal take velikosti
<zdobbie> msev-: bomo popingal
<e1e> hello
<lynxlynxlynx> */
<idioterna> zivjo
<idioterna> nc, morm jit :)
<e1e> kako ste kej?
<yang> super
<lynxlynxlynx> delavno
<e1e> aha, js tud zdej
<LorD_DDooM> So cool https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1532226
<Seniorita> Bug #1532226 “No menu bar in gtk apps on fresh boot” : Bugs : unity package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM imaš 16.04?
<LorD_DDooM> ja, prejle nadgradil na enem laptopu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNSrs9GZYYk
<Seniorita> Antonov 225 mriya crosswind landing Perth Airport - worlds largest - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Worlds largest aircraft cross wind landing Perth Airport.«
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a mi testiraš nekaj?
<CrazyLemon> radiance theme pa odpreš libreoffice
<LorD_DDooM> čak, moram it po komp
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sj ni nič nujnega :)
<CrazyLemon> če boš na kompu pa se slučajno spomniš
<CrazyLemon> mi samo povej kako zgleda tist menu bar al kaj je tista vrstica z ikonami
<LorD_DDooM> aja, če je dark theme pa se sekajo ikone z ozadjem?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM tko zgleda pri meni https://launchpadlibrarian.net/258953640/libreoffice-weird-theme.png
<e1e> CrazyLemon zakaj ne spremeniš ikon v libreoffice?
<CrazyLemon> e1e sej so spremenjene..sam Å¡e vedno je grdo :)
<CrazyLemon> pa tak btw..to so privzete ikone :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon men je tud to delal že pri prejšnih updatih ... pol sm pa zamenjala ikone, pa zdej vredu deluje, nevem pa če so že naredl za črna ozadja, je blo neki govora o tem...
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: če preminjam med radiance/ambiance, se mi ozadje ikon ne spreminja, samo menubar
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a narediš en screenshot na radiance temi?
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/libreoffice-galaxy.png
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/libreoffice-human.png
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/libreoffice-tango.png
<CrazyLemon> čist vse so mi grde :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem sploh zakaj mora uporabljat libreoffice privzeto temo..naj uporabljajo svoj design pa je
<e1e> ja pol pa nared eno svojo temo pa bo ;)
<e1e> js se sploh ne spomnem kero mam ... al galaxy al pa human ... čeprav obstaja še enih par
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja ne..tudi chrome recimo za svojo vrstico zaznamkov ne uporablja črno/temno temo
<CrazyLemon> enako velja za thunderbird
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/ZyDEjLD.png
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM to je radiance?
<e1e> CrazyLemon vem, da ene uporabljajo druge pa ne, recimo hexchat je čist temn če uporabljam dark mate temo, tak da sm mogla na enem spremenit... trenutna tema pa funkcionira vredu
<CrazyLemon> ali ambiance?
<CrazyLemon> to temno bi rabu :D
<LorD_DDooM> ja, saj ti piše radiance
<LorD_DDooM> ambiance je ta temna
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ja!sorry ambiance sm mislu
<LorD_DDooM> pri ambiance je enakop, le da je ona bež barva siva, ikone so pa še zmerom na belem ozadju
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ok..hvala
<CrazyLemon> torej je pri meni neki narobe!
<CrazyLemon> but what?!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM in lol!
<CrazyLemon> aja ni lol
<LorD_DDooM> a si nadgradil ali sveže namestil?
<CrazyLemon> js sm lol
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da imaš odprte enake zavihke kot js
<CrazyLemon> pa pol vidim da to ni screenshot
<CrazyLemon> ampak dejansko moj browser
 * CrazyLemon lols
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM upgrejd
<CrazyLemon> neki je ostalo kar ne bi smelo i guess
<LorD_DDooM> verjetno je kaka nastavitev v .gconf al kej
<LorD_DDooM> jaz sme vse pobrisal, ročna namestitev, samo mountal sem /home
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/radiance-menu-bar.png <- zakaj nimam radiance
<CrazyLemon> ker je menu bar totalno neuporaben
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, poglej kaj maš tu
<matjaz> $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nič takega
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nimam sploh settings.ini
<CrazyLemon> ampak bookmarks
<matjaz> al pa v home/crazylemon .gtkrc-2.0
<CrazyLemon> v gtk-2.0/je gtksettings
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi tam ni nič pametnega
<CrazyLemon> matjaz no such .gt*
<matjaz> kaj pa system wide zadeve?
<matjaz>  /etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<matjaz>  /etc/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<CrazyLemon> cat settings.ini
<CrazyLemon> [Settings]
<CrazyLemon> gtk-theme-name = Ambiance
<CrazyLemon> gtk-icon-theme-name = ubuntu-mono-dark
<CrazyLemon> gtk-sound-theme-name = ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> gtk-icon-sizes = panel-menu-bar=24,24
<CrazyLemon> hmm!
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu-mono-dark ?
<matjaz> pobriši fajl
<CrazyLemon> logout/in ?
<matjaz> še prek setting prej naštimaj temo
<matjaz> settings*
<CrazyLemon> pa zakaj sm pol pobrisal!
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> no grem na reboot just in case!
<CrazyLemon> brb
<idioterna> froce sm spat spravu
<matjaz> tyt
<idioterna> zdej pa loh delam kar cm
<CrazyLemon> matjaz radiance Å¡e vedno tko kot prej
<CrazyLemon> shadows in unusable sh1te
<matjaz> find /home/crazylemon -iname "*gtk*"
<CrazyLemon> cat: /etc/gtk-3.0/settings.ini: Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja
<matjaz> nekje mora nekaj faking bit
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nada
<netkat>  .config/gtk* morda?
<matjaz> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgtk-3-common light-themes gtk3.0
<matjaz> to probal?
<CrazyLemon> ja..sj sm prej napisal
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ravno to hočem zdaj ja
<CrazyLemon> netkat gtk-2.0 pa 3.0 obstajata ampak nič pametnega not
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> dejansko mi je inštaliralo light-themes
<CrazyLemon> oziroma zdownloadalo nanovo
<CrazyLemon> a to reinstall ponavadi tko naredi?
<matjaz> nimam pojma
<yang> idioterna: ce neb mel otrok bi lahk se vec ircu
<CrazyLemon> no..logged out and in pa radiance still sux
<matjaz> a preklaplanje tem ti dela?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja
<Gandalfar> yang, hard to undo that
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ambiance je kul?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja..zato sm pa do zdaj uporabljal ambiance
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> no razn v LO..tam je pač tema
<matjaz> pol neki od radiance manjka verjetno
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ok..če je opacity top bara 1.0
<CrazyLemon> pol ni shadows
<CrazyLemon> pri ambiance pa libreoffice still sux
<matjaz> !g ambiance radiance colors
<CrazyLemon> bom zbrisal .config/libreoffice/
<Seniorita> RAVEfinity: Download Ambiance & Radiance Colors http://www.ravefinity.com/p/download-ambiance-radiance-colors.html
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo pomagalo
<matjaz> to si naštimaj :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz to sm mel naštimano
<e1e> CrazyLemon kaj pa če bi probu kakšno drugo temo? A sta sam 2 v ubuntuju?
<CrazyLemon> pa sm pol zbrisal ker je bilo vse čudno na 16.04
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja..je Å¡e high contrast
<CrazyLemon> sam ta je za tiste k ne vidijo
<matjaz> zdej je podpora za 16.04
 * CrazyLemon spuca očala
<e1e> CrazyLemon sam 3 al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja
<CrazyLemon> zbrisal .config/libreoffice/ no change
<CrazyLemon> still unusable
<e1e> CrazyLemon no men je najbolj všeč Arc theme ... maš 3 različne vrste...
<CrazyLemon> madona..google Å¡e ni zrihtal tega weak algoritma
<CrazyLemon> e1e to je verjetno mate zadeva?
<e1e> CrazyLemon ne, downloadaš temo
<CrazyLemon> ma ne da se mi preveč s temami igrat
<CrazyLemon> i'm too old for that sh1t :D
<CrazyLemon> js bi rad da dela!
<CrazyLemon> OTB!
<matjaz> OOTB*
<Gandalfar> otb?
<Gandalfar> aja
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, ##aple
<Gandalfar> apple
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar ##fanboys :D
<yang> http://imgur.com/rVGcj0b
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<e1e> CrazyLemon men Arc čist vredu dela, sam jo mal prilagodim https://github.com/horst3180/Arc-theme
<Seniorita> GitHub - horst3180/arc-theme: A flat theme with transparent elements
<matjaz> bravo Marjan iz Kozine!
<Seniorita> »arc-theme - A flat theme with transparent elements«
<CrazyLemon> e1e ni mi všeč da nimajo ppaja in bi mogu gledat github za spremembe/fixe :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon men dela tud brez kakšnih fixov na 15.10 :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e upgrejd! pa te bom pol vprašal! :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon drugač maš pa tu tud en repository na konc http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/06/arc-gtk-theme
<Seniorita> Arc Is a Gorgeous GTK Theme for Linux Desktops (Updated) - OMG! Ubuntu!
<Seniorita> »This GTK theme is fantastic, but installing it isn't.«
<e1e> CrazyLemon drugače bom pa naredla clean install ko se bom odločla za to ;)
<idioterna> yang: ja, to mas prov
<idioterna> yang: a kups?
<zdobbie> al bi rajs obogatel?
<idioterna> dej vsaj enga kup no
<idioterna> ce kups oba dobis popust
<zdobbie> the future http://i.imgur.com/3u73dSv.png
<Gandalfar> :/
<idioterna> the present: https://bou.si/pic/pok-2016-6.jpg
<idioterna> no sej mam tut lepse slikce, bom uploadal
<Gandalfar> zakaj si pa ti tam v kotu
<yang> idioterna: a smrčača ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie where's the lube?!?! and tissues?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: not in public!
<idioterna> Gandalfar: da bodo ldje k slikco gledajo sprasval zakaj sm js tam v kotu :)
<CrazyLemon> pa žalosten zgledaš :(
<zdobbie> k ni mogu na kolo
<CrazyLemon> :(
<idioterna> sej sm bil s kolesom tam
<CrazyLemon> .yt muff where you left me
<jabuk2> MUFF - Where You Left Me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX3a3YRf-qw
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: as prav na kanal narocen?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja
 * CrazyLemon likes muff
 * CrazyLemon coughs
<zdobbie> c-c-c-c
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a tebi niso všeč?
<idioterna> evo https://bou.si/pic/batch/rainy-sunday
<yang> idioterna: enkrat moram z avtom tja
<Gandalfar> zakaj pa ne s kolesom
<yang> da ga guram
<CrazyLemon> avto?
<yang> zakaj nimas blatnikov ?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> pozabu sm slikat
<idioterna> bmwja brez blatnikov sm srecu nazaj grede
<idioterna> pa polcaj pa resilc sta bla zravn parkirana
<idioterna> yang: drugac pa ne vem zakaj bi mel blatnike
<yang> da t ine sprica svinjarija na obleko
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa to hotu?
<yang> manjkrat bi pral obleko
<idioterna> mislm, ce nocs met umazane obleke pol jo pustis v omari ane
<idioterna> mislis?
<idioterna> kako si pa to predstavlas?
<idioterna> da uni k majo blatnike ne perejo obleke?
<yang> jo perejo, ampak manjkrat
<matjaz> wat
<idioterna> yang: kako si to predstavlas ti?
<CrazyLemon> e1e evo sm dal gor arc theme :)
<matjaz> ja, trikrat na kolo pol pa v stroj
<idioterna> da obleko peres ko je od zunej umazana?
<Gandalfar> matjaz, kaj pa svic?
<matjaz> seveda, yang pač ne švica
<yang> ja odvisn kok zasvicas
<e1e> CrazyLemon in kako je?
<matjaz> yang, povej mi človeka, ki vozi specialko, pa ne švica
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa hodu s kolesom ce ne zato da zasvicas?
<CrazyLemon> e1e v redu..sam ni mi všeč kako terminal zgleda
<yang> ma to so kratke turce
<lynxlynxlynx> ah, business as usual
<CrazyLemon> pa kr ogromno prostora med ikonami v zaganjalniku
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, http://terminal.sexy/
<Seniorita> terminal.sexy - Terminal Color Scheme Designer
<idioterna> kratke turce?
<idioterna> kolk je pa kratka turca po tvoje?
<idioterna> 60 metrov?
<yang> to si v pol urce okol
<idioterna> pol urce pr 90% max hr ti pomoje sploh ne zmores
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja js nevem kak pri zaganjalniku zgleda, če je to tist na levi, ker nimam tega...uporabiš drugačne ikone?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ni težava v ikoncah..ampak sedaj je plac med ikonami kar pomeni manj ikon v zaganjalniku zasede enako placa kot prej več ikon
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..bom ostal na tej temi
<matjaz> https://soundcloud.com/slushiimusic/killa
<Seniorita> Wiwek & Skrillex Ft Elliphant- Killa (Slushii Remix) by slushii | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<Seniorita> »Free Download: https://www.hive.co/l/w539Follow @slushiimusic☃ facebook.com/slushiimusic☃ twitter.com/slushiimusic☃ instagram.com/slushiimusicFollow Wiwek:facebook.com/WiwekDJtwitter.com/Wiwe«
<yang> idioterna: to mas pa prav
<matjaz> žanr je pa jungle terrorstep
<matjaz> wat
<idioterna> yang: suni je kr ornk tekl dol po hrbtu k sva nazaj prsla, pa ne od dezja
<idioterna> tko da si tezko predstavlam da bi kej manj prala, ce bi mela blatnike
<e1e> CrazyLemon aha, js s tem nimam problemov, ker nimam tega na levi in nimam nobene želje za to, pa me veseli, da boš ostal, kero si pa zbral?
<CrazyLemon> e1e darker
<e1e> CrazyLemon aja, js mam dark, se mi je pa zdel, da bo teb darker bolj všeč
<yang> idioterna: je veliko avtov na tisti trasi
<idioterna> dons nisva nobenga srecala
<idioterna> razn k sva bla ze v mestu
<CrazyLemon> a gre kdo insurgency? js bi rad probal tale army of five mod :)
<idioterna> mnja js mam zdele druzinske obveznosti
<yang> a ta insurgency dela na linuxu
<yang> pod wine al kako ?
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, jzt sem zbrisu, bom videl kolk casa bom zdrzal :)
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar zakaj?
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, 100 ur, it was enough :)
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar in sedaj boš večere preživel ob sveči ter kozarcu vina ter bral knjige?
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, dejansko, kako si uganil
<Gandalfar> na zivce mi gre da neham spilat ob polnoci
<Gandalfar> in pol se 2 uri knjigo berem in pol zjutraj ob 10h vstanem
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar predideval sem da to vsi ljubljančani počnete
<Gandalfar> mrbit lahk zacnem brat knjigo ob 10h in pol bom ob 8h vstajal
<CrazyLemon> ali pa hitreje bereš knjigo..in igraš do 10ih ob 11ih pa že spiš!
<yang> Gandalfar: ti si pa bolj poredko tule
<e1e> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<Gandalfar> yang, ja nov sem
<yang> dobrodosel
<Gandalfar> hvala
<CrazyLemon> zdaj ko je zbrisal insurgency bo veliko več na kanalu :D
<Gandalfar> zbiram pogum za ubuntu
<Gandalfar> pa je CrazyLemon predlagal, da pridem pogledat
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, ne vem ce
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, ne morem ircat pa knjigo brat :)
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar js pa drugače ne znam brat knjige
<e1e> Gandalfar kaj pa zdej uporablaš?
<Gandalfar> os x
 * CrazyLemon pogleda navzgor in se prekriža
<Gandalfar> a dej no
<CrazyLemon> ne se sekirat
<CrazyLemon> vsakemu odpusti
<e1e> Gandalfar aha poskusi ubuntu mate, ima eno od opcij da zgleda podobno kot os X ;)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: Gandalfar tud obvlada WP :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ja..ni ga bilo danes ko sm rabu
<CrazyLemon> oziroma včeraj
<Gandalfar> predlagam ghost
<Gandalfar> WP je ze out
<CrazyLemon> !g ghost
<Seniorita> GHOST kolesa - Slovenija http://www.ghost.si/
<e1e> glih pri nas se je mogl vlit ...
<CrazyLemon> ja..v redu so
<CrazyLemon> ampak je veliko boljših koles
<Gandalfar> !g ghost blog
<Seniorita> Ghost - Just a blogging platform https://ghost.org/
<dz0ny_> btw kdo je zdej presidente?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ brodul
<Gandalfar> a ma idioterna kaksno funkcijo?
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar ni nič povedal..tko da dvomim
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Ubijanje Flash procesa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43743#Comment_43743
<LorD_DDooM> To je ta proces /usr/lib64/firefox/plugin-container /usr/lib64/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so
<CrazyLemon> napiši mu :D
<matjaz> ej, a mamo kje kak sajt, kjer imajo karte terena?
<matjaz> jelovica in pokljuka če je možno
<matjaz> podrobne, ne gmaps pa podobne zadeve
<LorD_DDooM> http://geopedia.si/ -> relief. Kaj takega misliš?
<Seniorita> Geopedia - interaktivni spletni atlas in zemljevid Slovenije
<matjaz> relief ne, topo pa bo
<matjaz> tnx!
<yang> msev-: ti bi znal matjazu odgovort
<yang> matjaz: a to isces za telefon
<yang> android mape
<matjaz> nope, da sprintam da lahko rišem gor
<yang> geopedia ma pokljuko kar dost podrobno
<e1e> zanimiva stran tale geopedia
<matjaz> bolj me jelovica zanima, pa je tud kar v redu
<msev-> matjaz, mjbi openandromaps
<matjaz> msev-, se te mape da odpret na PCju?
<msev-> ja s posebnim programom
<msev-> atlas na windowsih
<msev-> vektorski je
<matjaz> premalo so podrobne te mape
<matjaz> geopedia it is
<lynxlynxlynx> openandromaps je openstreetmap
<lynxlynxlynx> za teren ni boljšega od quo na geopediji, za večino je pa ok tudi navadna topo tam
<lynxlynxlynx> relief si pa najboljši lahko sam zgeneriraš, zdaj ko je na voljo lidar snapshot cele države
<lynxlynxlynx> bolana natančnost :D
<matjaz> lynxlynxlynx, kaj je ta quo?
<lynxlynxlynx> firma
<matjaz> rabim karto, po možnosti črnobelo, ki kaže poti in razgibanost terena
<matjaz> ta topo je v redu drugače
<lynxlynxlynx> če gor klikneš na topo, boš imel izbiro dveh kart
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, prvo klikni na Pohodništvo v seznamu kart
<lynxlynxlynx> quo je malce starejši, ima pa več topo znakov in slabši kontrast
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa povsod
<matjaz> ta quo je boljša ja
<matjaz> tnx!
<lynxlynxlynx> i like maps and i cannot lie :>
<CrazyLemon> lol :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<dz0ny_> matjaz: se gre insurgency v narav :)
<matjaz> tako je :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ riše strateški načrt
<CrazyLemon> tako da lahko posvinja Å¡e to mal narave kar je :P
<matjaz> nehi no :D
<matjaz> sej mam bio kroglice
<CrazyLemon> kroglice so bio! kaj pa barva?! :P
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lynxlynx.info/gis/rjavina-sen.png <-- plastnice na 10m
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ni barve, zamešal si s paintballom! :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz aahh..airsoft..točno
<dz0ny_> matjaz: kako pa se registrera da si enka zadel
<dz0ny_> mas jopic
<dz0ny_> al sam zijas out :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pri meni je en bunker..pa kr neki gozda če rabiš :D
<matjaz> dz0ny_, fairplay
<matjaz> dvigneš roko
<matjaz> greš na respawn
<matjaz> itak pa začutiš in trzneš
<dz0ny_> sodnika mate tud?
<matjaz> ne moreš fejkat
<matjaz> nimamo, na mil-simih pa so
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-08
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<speed-> jo
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> kaj bo dobrega?
<speed-> pa nic
<speed-> zaganjamo se
<speed-> :)
<speed-> mislin ka san imuni na kavo gratal :(
<slax0r> glih delam pregled kaj mam vse ta teden za naredit
<slax0r> pa mam ciduze bolj obcutek da ma teden premalo dni
<speed-> pridi k nan :D
<speed-> mi nemamo nic haha
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> te pa se najboljse od vsega
<speed-> samo ta teden je sef tu
<speed-> te pa ga 2 tedna nega
<speed-> te pa mene skoraj 2 tedna nega
<speed-> luxuz! :D
<napsy> lp
<msev-> The biggest one is the native ZigBee integration by Russell Cloran. This will allow Home Assistant to natively control Philips Hue lights without the need for a hub! (IKEA Tradfri lights not yet due to implementing a different profile)
<slax0r> sasa84 \o/
<sasa84> wihaaaaa slax0r
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> koncno ponedeljek? :)
<zdobbie_> KONCO lahko spet delam!
<slax0r> ja
<matjaz> omg it's a working monday again
<zdobbie_> GETBACKTOWORK
<zdobbie_> COUNTTHEMBEANS
<sasa84> končno spet akcija!
<sasa84> zdobbie_: kufetk!
<zdobbie_> ja prosm
<matjaz> a je kje Firefox version history JSON, al morm it release page parsat?
<slax0r> kaj pa to ko sem kolesaril cez vikend \o/
<zdobbie_> whaaaaaaaa
<speed-> slax0r ka si te nej prikolesaro mimo bunkera
<speed-> :)
<metalcamp_> this ^
<sasa84> wihaaaaa slax0r
<slax0r> speed-: hehe, ni casa za pivo :D
<speed-> uh
<speed-> ti jaki delavec ja
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> pa kaj mi hoceta povedat da sta celi dan v bunkeru da kdajkoli bi priso bi vaju tam nasel? :D
<speed-> eh
<speed-> eno pivo smos amo spili
<speed-> brez veze
<speed-> :p
<msev-> a dlib je amaze za face identifying
<zdobbie_> jah, pol se pa slax0rju res ni splacal
<msev-> k so ga dodal k temu home-assistantu
<slax0r> what zdobbie_ said
<speed-> eh pa ce bi slax0r prisel
<speed-> bi se midva malo ostala :D
<slax0r> bi gostilno zaprla :P
<pitastrudl> speed-, če si ratal imun, prešalti na črn čaj
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> no, da pojasnim, moje kolesarjenje je zgledalo verjetno bolj kot vas ogrevalni krog pred samim dejanskim ogrevanjem ^^
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> pa mene jebe breg proti rakicani
<speed-> kda san na biciklini
<speed-> imagine!
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> reden breg mas ti tan gor od beltinec ja :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<slax0r> pozimi brez lancov ne prides gor
<pitastrudl> za vas kolesarje
<pitastrudl> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runtastic.android.roadbike.pro
<jabuk> Runtastic Road Bike PRO – Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<jabuk> Best GPS sledenje app, kolesarski računalnik za velo turnejo, raso in vaja.
<pitastrudl> je zastonj za nek cajt
<speed-> koga
<slax0r> kda mo malo bolj fit, se pripelan skoz beltince speed- :D
<speed-> jebemtis
<pitastrudl> pač če kdo rab :D sm vidu
<pitastrudl> da je frej
<speed-> menja se ene 5-6 metrov
<speed-> nadmorske visine
<speed-> minimalno!
<sasa84> jaz imam kar stravo
<sasa84> ej miške, van kveščn
<slax0r> jaz mam tudi strava \o/
<speed-> kvščn us then
<slax0r> w...t...f..
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> iščem prtljažnik za kolo
<sasa84> nimam kljuke, na streho tud ne bom dajala... pač zadej za prtljažnik
<pitastrudl> daš v žep
<pitastrudl> :D
<sasa84> http://www.matsport.si/dodatna-oprema/prevoz-prtljage/nosilci-za-kolesa/i_35432_nosilec-za-kolesa-peruzzo-verona-steel
<sasa84> kok se vam zdi tole?
<speed-> lahko se direktno z biciklom peljes
<speed-> :D
<jabuk> Nosilec za kolesa Peruzzo Verona Steel :: Matsport
<speed-> <- smart !
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgaTQ5-XfMM
<jabuk> Christina Perri - A Thousand Years (Piano/Cello Cover) - The Piano Guys - YouTube
<jabuk> ► Come HANG OUT with us in the brand new TPG Living Room! https://goo.gl/Fjko07 _____________________ ► SEE TOUR DATES, BUY SONGS, SHEET MUSIC & MORE: https:...
<matjaz> msev- gtfo, kva to limaš!
<sasa84> msev-: ?
<sasa84> slax0r: bod moj frend na stravi...si bova skupej kudoske talala!!!
<msev-> presedlal iz balkana na pop klasiko haha :D
<msev-> https://youtu.be/74CYIdYoQ5w?t=60 tale je še bolš :D
<msev-> se nakociniš
<matjaz> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18403721_261460577593177_3945172218848653637_n.jpg?oh=21ab82b5dfff779d38d27c2476e3991b&oe=597E8055
<slax0r> sasa84: https://www.strava.com/athletes/21738178 ?
<sasa84> yes slax0r
<slax0r> si pa kar pridna :D
<sasa84> konc aprila sem si kupla bicikl...morm ga vsaj mal znucat do junijksega servisa....da ne bo Å¡e bl nov kot iz trgovine :D
<slax0r> o crap
<slax0r> jaz sem cist pozabil na servis
<slax0r> :D
<pitastrudl> meni je sprednji menjalnik konstantno ob verigo ribal, ne glede na to kako sem naštimal tisti del ki premika verigo
<pitastrudl> najbolše reševanje problema: odstraniš problem, dobosedno! :D
<yang_> ooooo mister dzirlo katalogic so mi prnesl, koncno lahko cangslang narocim
<frojnd> kaj zaj banda
<matjaz> https://i.imgur.com/mFTGROz.png
<sasa84> jaaaa, mister dzirlo!
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> matjaz: dat bitch
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/w3qatuwajivy.jpg
<zdobbie_> PEJT DELAT
<slax0r> :D
<matjaz> nehi no
<slax0r> zdobbie_: od dela je se konj crknil
<matjaz> zdej se Å¡e privajam po dopustu
<matjaz> grem raj na kavo
<slax0r> jaz pa na malico
<zdobbie_> what the fucking fuck
<slax0r> samo ne vem kje je moja pizza
<msev-> pismo tale hass je res kul, počas implementirajo zadeve k sm si jih naredil v node-redu (npr. da sensor data zapakiraš notr v rss feed), to so zj buildal in tak "component" tut v hass
<yang_> sasa, a si vidla katalogec mister dzirlo, mislim da je namenoma tko zanic dizajniran s fotokopiranimi fotografijami ljudi iz casopisov z napol odrezanimi glavami. ce bi to kak tretjesolcek delal v fotosopu bi lepse naredil
<sasa84> yang_: vidla sem samo katalogec in sem se spomnila na tega tipa :D
<sasa84> slax0r: kakšen kudos mi lahko daš!
<sasa84> :D
<yang_> men je blo hecno, ko je pred leti pisalo...biramo miss dzirlo, miss dzirlo bira mr. dzirlo osobno
<slax0r> sasa84: bom :)
<slax0r> ne no, sem ze
<slax0r> prid nazaj!
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> https://xkcd.com/1834/
<jabuk> xkcd: Lunch Order
<slax0r> hja, kdaj pa kdaj pa tut proti nam dela: http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/b5/b54d352ef4ac12e283f6a670c54834d565e67c0fc6e1fe7149c2594776055671.jpg
<slax0r> sem si zadal cilj, da to leto osvojim eno progo ki sem si jo sam zadal, ~55km z ~250m vzpona v eni voznji ^^
<slax0r> dolga pot bo :D
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, mene paket doma čaka \o/
<CrazyLemon> matjaz i've got my package in my hands
 * CrazyLemon coughs
<slax0r> TMI!
<zdobbie_> don't squeeze it too hard
<CrazyLemon> tis HUGE!
<CrazyLemon> like..trump huge!
<CrazyLemon> presenečen sem da je tako hitro pršlo :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ni iz EU skladišča
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kupi 2x AAA baterije :)
<slax0r> for your package?
<matjaz> mam doma, ni panike :)
<yang_> 4.11 kernel je izsel
<idioterna> me zanima kdaj bodo windows 4.11 zuni
<yang_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zadeva je OTB pretty awesome
<matjaz> OOTB*
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da Å¡e nism povezan z netom :D
<msev-> a kdo ve kaj je limitacije tega google homea na raspberryju
<CrazyLemon> off the boat ni OOTB!!
<msev-> k ga prodajajo zravn tanovga MagPi-ja
<CrazyLemon> :>
<metalcamp_> msev-: google it
<msev-> I refuse (s francoskim naglasom preber)
<metalcamp_> tldr
<idioterna> j'accuse
<zdobbie_> quoi de merde ...
<CrazyLemon> enkrat ko zalaufaš youtube
<idioterna> zdobbie: tous explique!
<CrazyLemon> je zadeva precej sluggish
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, zdej si Å¡e kar na Androidu?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz yup
<matjaz> dej že dol vržt to sranje no
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a si dal libreelec gor?
<matjaz> nism še pršu do paketa
<matjaz> okol 6ih bom
<CrazyLemon> matjaz no pol!
<zdobbie> delu bi do dveh
<zdobbie> namest da slikce lepis tule levo desno!
<matjaz> pft! you're not my mom!
<slax0r> u sure?
<zdobbie> c'est vrais! je suis ton pêre!
<idioterna> un dingue
<CrazyLemon> fun fact
<CrazyLemon> enkrat ko ga 'power offneš'
<CrazyLemon> ga ni mogoče zalaufat
<CrazyLemon> :
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> matjaz: kaj pa mas ti ce ne android?
<CrazyLemon> sj tudi on ma androida gor
<CrazyLemon> sam k tuki neki tezi
<matjaz> slax0r, na telefonu je to mal drgač k na škatlci na TVju :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, tehre are better options!
<slax0r> matjaz: aja, sem mislil da je govora o telefonih :)
<CrazyLemon> pa pravi da je battery level: 100%
<CrazyLemon> ter da je uptime 3h 36m
<idioterna> https://scontent.flju2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18300870_919908088159238_5118769302553192285_n.jpg?oh=6835c2efdbef054709ace1462e809846&oe=5984C31C
<msev-> kukulele
<slax0r> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_Py3sEVYAASgnj.jpg
<CrazyLemon> matjaz če boš ob prvem bootu libreeleca mel težave z daljincem
<CrazyLemon> priključ miško gor pa bo šlo
<matjaz> sej bom kar s tipkovnico manevriral
<yang_> profesionalna cistila za wcje, serres.com
<CrazyLemon> evo ga
<CrazyLemon> libreelec on internal memory
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa prosim za seznam kodi addonov
<CrazyLemon> ki so must have
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> PlexKodiConnect
<matjaz> the only one
<matjaz> na internega si ga dal?
<matjaz> brez problemov?
<CrazyLemon> en micken problem
<CrazyLemon> note to matjaz: dont unplug usb until kodi boots
<matjaz> you unplugged it didn't you?
<CrazyLemon> i did
<CrazyLemon> http://bit.ly/2qhWOWb
<CrazyLemon> tole je potem napisal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> mal Å¡vicnu a? :D
<CrazyLemon> en mau :>
<CrazyLemon> matjaz https://forum.libreelec.tv/thread-1176-post-15211.html#pid15211
<CrazyLemon> may be useful
<CrazyLemon> works
<matjaz> :*
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> fantje..kaj je kak addon za siol playlist? :)
<zdobbie> sexist
<CrazyLemon> matjaz si zrihtal?!
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: za remote mas keymap addon
<dz0ny_> zbereš akcijo v ui > prtinseš knof
<dz0ny_> lahko vse remapaš tko
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sj sam tist se skopira pa poženeš remotecfg pa zadeva dela
<dz0ny_> drgac pa quercus
<CrazyLemon> kaj je quercus?
<dz0ny_> sorry
<dz0ny_> http://quasar.surge.sh/
<jabuk> Quasar - Torrent streaming for Kodi
<CrazyLemon> exodus sm si dal gor
<CrazyLemon> tudi v redu zadeva
<dz0ny_> ta je bols :)
<dz0ny_> mas se ui http://libreelec:65251/web/
<dz0ny_> namečeš torrente, pa ti začne prevajat k je dol
<CrazyLemon> 404 :/
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny_> no vsaj jabuk ni crashnu :)
<CrazyLemon> zato ker ga ni zaznal
<CrazyLemon> zazna samo če začneš z urljem
<CrazyLemon> http://libreelec:65251/web/
<CrazyLemon> like that
<CrazyLemon>  :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ no quasarja še ne bom rihtal ker nimam sd kartice/usb ključka
<CrazyLemon> kamor bi pol dloadal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a maš še kakšne kul addone?
<dz0ny_> sam to :)
<dz0ny_> lahka bi se si radie zrihtal :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a veš če je kak addon za siol iptv? :)
<dz0ny_> edin kr sm znal nastavit je z tvheadend
<dz0ny_> lahko pa kej nardimo :)
<dz0ny_> un prek web zadeve
<matjaz> men je včer ratal, sej sm dal slikco :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kako ti je ratal če pa včeraj še nisi mel v88!
<CrazyLemon> pa povej kako ti je ratal :>
<matjaz> it's Kodi bruh
<matjaz> en addon je
<matjaz> searchaj za IPTV
<matjaz> edini je bil pri meni
<matjaz> pa zna brat m3u8 playliste
<matjaz> pa lepo se vdela v default skin
<CrazyLemon> matjaz 4 search results
<CrazyLemon> 2x tvheadend
<CrazyLemon> pa enkrat iptv simple client?
<matjaz> ta ja
<matjaz> simple k pasulja
<matjaz> jest sem HLS streame nametal v en m3u8 fajl, naštimal imena programov
<matjaz> in importalk tist playlist v ta addon
<matjaz> in dela
<matjaz> zdej moram samo Å¡e XMLTV source za EPG porihtat
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kero verzijo si naložu gor?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz česa?
<CrazyLemon> iptv?
<matjaz> libreelec img
<CrazyLemon> 2.4.8.1
<matjaz> stable al kej druzga?
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> 8.0.1?
<CrazyLemon> stable ja
<CrazyLemon> 8.0.1i
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kako si importal playlist? prek URLja?
<matjaz> lokalno
<matjaz> shranu sm ga gor
<CrazyLemon> dj poshareaj streame
<CrazyLemon> tile moji dvomim da bodo delal
<matjaz> čaki, če jest prav zastopim, najprej ta libreelec ddjam na kartico, pol pa tist dtb.img kat čez?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja
<CrazyLemon> lahk ddjaš
<CrazyLemon> al pa tist tool uporabiš
<CrazyLemon> LE tool
<sasa84> slax0r: grazie!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kero metodo za zagnat si uporabu?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz reboot update
<CrazyLemon> pa v usb1 slotu sm mel
<idioterna> potegnu kabl k da bi motorko kurblal
<sasa84> helooooow
<idioterna> dan sasa84
<matjaz> oh shit
<matjaz> we getting somewhere!
<CrazyLemon> no way!
 * CrazyLemon is already somewhere
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kje maš zdej tist link za remote? :D
<CrazyLemon> https://forum.libreelec.tv/thread-1176-post-15211.html#pid15211
<jabuk> S905x support, what is needed? | LibreELEC
<CrazyLemon> matjaz also
<CrazyLemon> [19:08:54] <dz0ny_>: CrazyLemon: za remote mas keymap addon
<CrazyLemon> [19:09:12] <dz0ny_>: zbereš akcijo v ui > prtinseš knof
<CrazyLemon> [19:09:17] <dz0ny_>: lahko vse remapaš tko
<matjaz> najs
<skyx> lp
<skyx> kaj je spet najs? :>
<CrazyLemon> v88 pro
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pohekaj lučko
<CrazyLemon> da bo modra ko je on :D
<matjaz> zdej inštaliram na nand
<matjaz> it's rebooting ...
<dz0ny_> zdej bo pa vse črno :D
<dz0ny_> sasa84: hi
<matjaz> dz0ny_, actually, yes ...
<matjaz> filesystem corruption
<dz0ny_> a si sync pognal na konc pa počakal :)
<dz0ny_> oz kater box maš
<CrazyLemon> js nism syncal pognal!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz just try again
<matjaz> on it
<matjaz> rebooting ...
<matjaz> aha!
<dz0ny_> no zdej lahko za uubntu.si spišeta članek sans torrent stuff
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, a za lučko mamo kej delujočga?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nope
<skyx> smeh :D
<skyx> https://www.facebook.com/Val202/videos/1630993916940778/
<jabuk> Val 202 - Žur #HejDJ! Glasuj, komentiraj in povej: Jure...
<jabuk> Žur #HejDJ! Glasuj, komentiraj in povej: Jure ali Matic?
<sasa84> hej skyx :P
<skyx> hej sasa84 ;)
<sasa84> abu ;)
<idioterna> sup
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kako ti kaže proc?
<zdobbie> ETOOSLOW
<matjaz> men cpuinfo kaže 1 core
<matjaz> Kodi pa CPU0, CPU1, CPU3
<zdobbie> pod /proc pejt cekirat
<zdobbie> ne, sys
<zdobbie>  /sys/devices/system/cpu
<matjaz> tle mam 4 ja
<zdobbie> so vsi online?
<matjaz> nope I guess
<matjaz> dva mata 1 dva mata 0
<zdobbie> echo 1 | sudo tee /sys/itd/online
<matjaz> cpu2 noče
<matjaz> cpu3 je zdej kul
<zdobbie> YOU ARE HEREBY SENTENCED TO SHITTY CPU CORES
<matjaz> it's chinese, 3/4 are working, I'm fine
<zdobbie> SENTENCE SHALL LAST FOR ETERNITY
<zdobbie> 3/4 today, 5/7 tomorrow
<matjaz> zdobbie, JOKES ON YOU
<matjaz> 4/4
<zdobbie> but not 5/7
<CrazyLemon> matjaz veš kaj mi ni všeč
<CrazyLemon> ta rdeč gumb shutdown
<CrazyLemon> pa ne gre več bootat naprave
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pa kodi pravi cpu0,cpu1,cpu2,cpu3
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: to je uboot problem
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: probi najt ta zadn android update
<dz0ny_> pol bos mel popravljen
<dz0ny_> k bos update flashal :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, pri meni tud zdaj tko kaže
<dz0ny_> https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/5/8/15579846/google-fuchsia-os-magenta-armadillo-first-look-ui
<jabuk> Google’s mysterious new Fuchsia OS has a UI now - The Verge
<jabuk> We’ve known for a while now that Google is working on a mysterious new operating system known as "Fuchsia." Unlike Android or Chrome OS that are based on Linux, Fuchsia is built on a new,...
<CrazyLemon> matjaz still waiting on your playlist :>
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, playlist? live channels?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz yes
<matjaz> am, mislm da ne smem shareat :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a gre prek proxyja? :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ google nič ne najde glede libreeleca pa uboota
<CrazyLemon> wifi je crap na tej napravci
<zdobbie> well, you bought it
<CrazyLemon> i know
<CrazyLemon> sj za 30EUR je pretty awesome buy
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a maš ti res bicikl v barvi fuksije?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 of course
<CrazyLemon> http://epic-cycles.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/oltre-xr4-sr-1.jpg
<sasa84> pa gozdnato zeene hlačke iz šifona, zaključene s čipko (lorella flego press)
<CrazyLemon> hm.. to ne bo fuksija :D
<CrazyLemon> celeste!
<sasa84> nope, fuksija j emal drugačna ja :P
<yang> jst tut vedno kr fuksijo kupim, ko me cvetlicarka za namen vprasa
<sasa84> lol yang
<sasa84> pa orhideja je tud kr kul :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon mi ponavad kaktus kup...nevem kaj to pomeni
<yang> preber si na netu :)
<dz0ny_> .imdb the space between us
<jabuk> The Space Between Us |03 Feb 2017 120 min| Adventure, Drama, Romance
<jabuk> The first human born on Mars travels to Earth for the first time, experiencing the wonders of the planet through fresh eyes. He embarks on an adventure with a street smart girl to discover how he came to be.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.4/10 (7,880 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3922818
<yang> http://www.flowermeaning.com/cactus-flower-meaning/
<jabuk> Cactus Flower Meaning - Flower Meaning
<yang> nevem sicer ce CrazyLemon razmislja tudi po japonsko
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-09
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> jo
<napsy> jjutro
<metalcamp_> kaj bo dobrega?
<slax0r> nic...
<slax0r> nic ne bo dobrega
<slax0r> sem si naredil pa remapov, http://sprunge.us/cUaf?vim
<slax0r> potem sem pa ugotovil da za to v bistvu ctags uporabljam in jih ne rabim
<slax0r> fml
<metalcamp_> se zgodi :)
<speed-> vse je dobro
<zdobbie> matjaz: as ze tle
<zdobbie> speed-: to, seveda, ni res
<speed-> ah kaj ne
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: kaj te tare?
<metalcamp_> če že msev- pomagamo na redni bazi, lahko še tebi
<speed-> ahha
<speed-> prosim, da se odstranis na #depresiven.si
<matjaz> zdobbie, seveda
<speed-> ne nucamo slabe karme tu! :p
<zdobbie> matjaz: no, pejt delat
<matjaz> zdobbie, grem najprej po kavo pa na sestank
<matjaz> buh baiiii!
<zdobbie> jad
<zdobbie> ajd
<metalcamp_> sup sasa84
<sasa84> elow
<zdobersek> hai
<dz0ny_> .yt remember lea porcelain
<jabuk> Lea Porcelain - 'Remember' (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENJXbc8QHsY
<dz0ny_> perfect for rainy day
<slax0r> but...sun is shining
<metalcamp_> where?
<speed-> v grazi
<speed-> :)
<metalcamp_> dz0ny_: not bad
<metalcamp_> speed-: v avstriji je vse lepše, še smreke rastejo bolj naravnost!
<zdobbie> Cjele
<zdobbie> (tui sonce)
<dz0ny_> .yt bon appetit migos
<jabuk> Katy Perry - Bon Appétit (Audio) ft. Migos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH9ilfAZHOs
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> eh ni vse lepse
<speed-> doma je itak super
<yang> ce znaas jezik je kar ok
<speed-> eh ide skos brez tudi :D
<yang> mal z rokami pokazes pa je
<zdobbie> ARBEIT
<zdobbie> MEIN 911 MUST ZUM SERVIS GEHEN
<dz0ny_> what have they sampled here https://youtu.be/YGWpXEtFhOo?t=56
<zdobbie> tfc?
<dz0ny_> .yt Hyperreal kučka
<jabuk> Flume - Hyperreal feat. Kučka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPc-oWXEhQQ
<msev-> https://ifttt.com/applets/208568p-google-keep-google-calendar a kdo zastop kko tole funkcionira
<jabuk> Google Keep > Google Calendar - IFTTT
<jabuk> Until Google officially (or experimentally) merges Google Keep with Tasks that can appear in-line of Google Calendar, use this simple recipe to make it happen!
<msev-> al ubistvu če si daš reminder v keepu je potem tut v gcalu
<msev-> morm prevert
<slax0r> google keep je a la evernote?
<msev-> jp
<msev-> a je kdo od vs shackal amazon dash button?
<msev-> slax0r, keep ful dobr zgleda ui
<msev-> sam nezastopm kaj me kle sms vmes pr temu receptu
<matjaz> msev-, da lahko prek SMSa dodaš task
<matjaz> sej piše!
<msev-> I dont get it
<msev-> ma sj dela če dodaš reminder v keepu pol maš task tut v gcalu
<slax0r> 10eur porcija cevapov
<slax0r> jodlarom se je odpelalo
<slax0r> ...
<slax0r> za 10eur ze pol svinje dobis :D
<speed-> podhranjene
<speed-> :D
<dz0ny_> speed-: kolk cevapov je to?
<dz0ny_> 8?
<dz0ny_> slax0r: ^^
<slax0r> ne vem
<slax0r> nisem narocil
<slax0r> za 10 eur jih mora ze 16 bit :)
<slax0r> pa se to nek vegan restaurant
<slax0r> 5min hoje od pisarne pa prava bosanska restavracija :)
<slax0r> pa porcija cevapov z lepijo 5 eur :)
<zdobbie> fucking pinarellos https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_Xx_HGXkAEMK30.jpg:large
<napsy> uff
<slax0r> woah
<slax0r> wtf?!
<msev-> wut
<slax0r> zdobbie: to tvoj bike?
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> od Chrisa
<slax0r> who dat?
<zdobbie> pa neka mona
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/861860980430696448
<jabuk> Chris Froome on Twitter: "Just got rammed on purpose by an impatient driver who followed me onto the pavement! Thankfully I'm okay 🙏 Bike totaled. Driver kept going! https://t.co/o7FT4iXsAo"
<Matthai> hoj, eno trapasto vprašanje... če hočem blokirat incoming UDP povezave na 664, je tole ok: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p udp --destination-port 664 -j DROP
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> dport je shorter
<slax0r> ;)
<slax0r> samo to bo vsepovsod
<slax0r> neglede na interface in/ali destination IP
<slax0r> ce hoces samo na public interface, potem dodaj se -i eth0(al pac kater je tvoj public interface)
<Matthai> ja, se pravi če bi se na drugi mašini povezal z:
<Matthai> nc -vu 192.168.160.253 664
<slax0r> ali pa dodaj destination ip: -p IP/32
<Matthai> se povezava ne bi smela vzpostavit?
<slax0r> -d*
<slax0r> mhm
<Matthai> zakaj mi pa potem reče: Connection to 192.168.160.253 664 port [udp/*] succeeded!
<slax0r> iptables -L plz
<slax0r> ali pa iptables-save
<Matthai> https://pastebin.com/BWZbChSW
<jabuk> sudo iptables -LChain INPUT (policy DROP)targetprot opt source- Pastebin.com
<slax0r> ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere             udp dpt:domain
<slax0r> ta rule ti accepta vse
<dz0ny_> Matthai: v prihodnje res priporočam da naštudiraš firehol
<slax0r> kaj je firehol?
<dz0ny_> aka dekorativni iptables rule generator
<slax0r> ugh
<slax0r> nikoli nisem maral
<slax0r> nekih generatorov ali frontendov za iptables
<Matthai> ja... se pravi bi moral dati ta rule na začetek?
<Matthai> -I
<slax0r> Matthai: da
<slax0r> z cem si pa ostale rule generiral?
<slax0r> mi zgledajo dokaj generirani
<dz0ny_> ufw
<dz0ny_> ubuntu firewall thingy
<Matthai> ufw, da
<slax0r> aja ne, ta ule ki sem ga skopiral sprejme samo destination port domain
<dz0ny_> nek hook ma in bo pocistil vse rule
<dz0ny_> pol pa svoje dodal
<Matthai> torej: sudo iptables -I INPUT -p udp --destination-port 664 -j DROP
<dz0ny_> ce uporabljas hkrati ufw
<dz0ny_> ne mores random iptables rulov pisat
<slax0r> potem bi z tem ufw dodajal rule raje
<dz0ny_> k jih bo ufw pocistu
<dz0ny_> mhm
<slax0r> ce ze nek tool uporabljas
<Matthai> aha... hmm, kako pa v ufw blokiram incoming udp?
<slax0r> ker kot dz0ny_ pravi, ti bo to potem verjetno kdaj popucalo
<dz0ny_> ufw block 50\udp
<dz0ny_> neki v tem kontekstu
<slax0r> sudo ufw deny 664/udp
<slax0r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<slax0r> verjetno
<jabuk> UFW - Community Help Wiki
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> slax0r: tkole zgleda firehol https://paste.sh/Gq-cVONw#54HD1mNTfQ1xvFyMPUbqdvS-
<dz0ny_> v ozadju se prevede v iptables
<Matthai> ja, zdaj pa dela
<dz0ny_> lahko pa tud rocno dodas katerkol iptables ukaz
<slax0r> dz0ny_: jaz sem se cist old chool okrog iptables/ipchains :)
<slax0r> ena izmed prvih stvari ki sem se jih naucil na linuxu pa se danes uporabljam kar v originalu
<slax0r> za kompleksne zadeve pa spisem skripto
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> u un nstables si ze pogledal
<slax0r> nope :)
<Matthai> hmm, oziroma ne
<Matthai> sudo ufw deny from any to any port 664 proto udp
<Matthai> gre Å¡e vedno skozi promet
<slax0r> imposibru
<dz0ny_> maš še foro kjer gleda sam za novoe povezave
<dz0ny_> nism zohr kako dela udp connection reuse :D
<slax0r> conntrack?
<Matthai> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t699349/p5521734#p5521734
<jabuk> Nekaj je gnilega v deželi x86 @ Slo-Tech
<jabuk>  poroča, da je Intelobjavil pomembno varnostno posodobitev za svojslaboumno integrirani upravljalski koprocesor zaradi kritične varnostne ranljivosti, ki omogoča oddaljen dostop do vsakega sodobnega Intel x86 računalnika, mimo vseh mehanizmov operacijskega sistema.Trenutno vse kaže na to, da se ranljivost aktivno zelo verjetno zlorablja že nekaj časa, zaradi česar je dovolj pomembna stranka Intelu bržkonezopet direktno naročila..
<Matthai> v temle je namreč stvar
<dz0ny_> haha, mogoče pa intel network card injecta traffic :D
<dz0ny_> Matthai: reboot :?
<Matthai> jaja, na portu 664, ne pa tudi na 600
<Matthai> ok, mogoče bi reboot pomagal, čeprav ni ravno logično
<Matthai> mislim, sploh ni logično...
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> a rule maš v chains zdej?
<slax0r> fora je ker ma default policy drop
<slax0r> tako da bi po defaultu moral ze vse dropat
<dz0ny_> mhm
<slax0r> ze to mi smrdi
<slax0r> nisem pa sel vizualno parsat vseh teh ufw rulov
<dz0ny_> a kernel ti rece cuj ta iptables vm mi ne dela prav
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/kf9olho2ycwy.jpg
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/cS0NCox.mp4
<slax0r> well
<slax0r> fuck
<slax0r> :D
<zdobbie> konc sestanka!
<matjaz> zadnje čase edino msev- dela
<matjaz> what a time to be alive
<metalcamp_> :D
<slax0r> :D
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> jst sm na dopustu Å¡e ta teden
<dz0ny_> pa pol konc maja spet mal :)
<dz0ny_> sm upal da bo kej sonca
<dz0ny_> pa sam dž
<zdobbie> what are these hooli days u talk about
<dz0ny_> skipper is out :)
<matjaz> shazam for food
<matjaz> we need this
<dz0ny_> recepiezam
<dz0ny_> tle se hecamo pol bo en spet prodal za 20B$
<msev-> matjaz, thumbs up
<zdobbie> SEE FOOD
<msev-> zdobbie, a maš kšne fotke iz amerike :D
<matjaz> dz0ny_, nehimo se hecat ane!
<matjaz> gremo delat!
<zdobbie> msev-: ha
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Polanc bezi
<speed-> :D
<speed-> hooli nima leaderja
<speed-> to je vecji problem!
<speed-> bodo sli bankrot
<metalcamp_> hooli?
<zdobbie> speed-: sevede ma
<zdobbie> Action Jack Barker
<metalcamp_> aja, sv
<metalcamp_> msev-: ti si se preselil na drug chan?
<metalcamp_> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 1727.01, low: 1560.00, high: 1731.26, bid: 1727.01, ask: 1728.99
<metalcamp_> wut
<msev-> ne
<zdobersek> SELL SELL SELL
<msev-> metalcamp_, sam mal bl se trudim zavirat moj urge za podajat vprašanja :D
<slax0r> u jebemo, je pa kar zrastel btc
<matjaz> 300 usd v enem tednu
<matjaz> wat
<zdobbie> ze Ela Peroci je pisala, "Moj bitcoin je lahko balon"
<metalcamp_> lol
<speed-> zdobbie to ni pravi boss
<speed-> mislim ni leader
<speed-> !
<zdobbie> Action Jack?
<speed-> jap
<yang> http://www.spottedbylocals.com/ljubljana/organic-garden/
<jabuk> Organic Garden Ljubljana | Spotted by Locals
<jabuk> "Organic Garden", after a successful food truck career, finally settled in a Ljubljana restaurant. My favorite burger there? The yellow one. You'll know.
<yang> welcum
<slax0r> yellow...burger?
<slax0r> sounds garbagey
<msev-> a je kdo od vs na LCHF dieti :D
<metalcamp_> wrong chan
<yang> msev-: jaz nism, ampak je bil en kolega pa je precej shujasl
<yang> shujsal
<yang> sam pol je nazaj zacel vse jest pa se je spet zredil
<speed-> ka je te LCHF
<speed-> in ne nebom googlal ker nocem tega met notri :D
<yang> msev-: a je to isto, kot to cemur pravijo locevalna dieta, da ne jes krompirja pa mesa itd.
<yang> on je bil na tisti locevalni dieti
<msev-> ne
<msev-> to je ketonska :D
<msev-> da kao limitiraš totalno ogljikove hidrate
<speed-> ka si nori
<speed-> to je vse ka jem
<speed-> :D
<msev-> od lanskega leta sm shujšal tko 12kg...sam jih nism čist limitiral, še zmerm jem rižoto, testenine na vsake tok, pa črno čokolado....edin krompir pa kruh sm kr dost dal ven...
<yang> ja kaksen pa si zdej, ze prej si mel normalno tezo
<msev-> nism Å¡e shiran :D
<speed-> u go girl! :)
<msev-> to bi bil če bi mel 7kg manj :D
<msev-> Å¡e ene 3 kg bi loh :D
<metalcamp_> mad lad
<metalcamp_> ali kako že zdobbie pravi
<msev-> pol pa fitnes na polno da nardimo kvadratke :D da bojo punce polet lizale sladoled pa mene gledale hahahaa
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ zdobbie pravi "i'm awesome rite?!"
<yang> sladoled morjo lizat s tvojih kvadratkov dol !
<msev-> *insert_zdobbie_quote_here*
<msev-> drgač ni slabo yang
<zdobbie> msev-: a to ciljas na bikini postavo?
<yang> Mogoce se bo javil za na pisto v Milano
<msev-> ja da bojo take pol okol mene hahaha :D no sj 2 sta že, sam sta sam prjatlce :(
<CrazyLemon> prasici!
<CrazyLemon> a ne vesta da si ti msev?!?!
<zdobbie> a ne vesta, na kter kanal se ti vsako jutro povezes!??!
<CrazyLemon> no..znc ma tko da ne vesta tega
<CrazyLemon> na kater kanal si ves cas povezan!?!?*
<msev-> haha
<Matthai> a ne vesta, da je ubuntu hot! :-)
<msev-> ja res sm kul ane
<msev-> zvezda ubuntuja :D
<msev-> ma ne sj grem zj z 2ma drugima vn tut :D sem ta Tinder dal v igro in je obrodil sadove :D
<slax0r> do you remember the time when you had to gather the courage and talk to the girl? pepperidge farm remembers
<metalcamp_> this ^
<yang> https://www.crowdsupply.com/gnubee/personal-cloud-1
<jabuk> GnuBee: Personal Cloud 1 | Crowd Supply
<msev-> slax0r, sj to tut delam
<msev-> k grem vn plesat z njimi :D
<msev-> na vseh frontah sm aktiven :D
<zdobbie> a samski
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39856391
<jabuk> Microsoft makes emergency security fix - BBC News
<jabuk> The update fixes a flaw that could allow someone to hack your computer with an email - even if you don't open it.
<idioterna> yay for microsoft.
<slax0r> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39563965
<jabuk> Microsoft patches serious Word bug 'targeted by scammers' - BBC News
<jabuk> The bug has been targeted by scammers in an effort to try to steal banking logins, researchers say.
<slax0r> even more saucy m$ bugs
<msev-> zdobbie, ja itak :D
<msev-> zj že 1 let
<msev-> mal akcije je vmes, ampak nč ni dolgoročnga :D
<msev-> dons se mi je ena na parkirišču ful lepo nasmejala pa mahala mi je pol k je šla mim z avtom :)...sam kko se v tistmu trenutku spomnt kšne fore pa jo zapecat :D
<slax0r> "ej bejba! prej bos dala prej bos fraj!"
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/861860980430696448/photo/1
<jabuk> Chris Froome on Twitter: "Just got rammed on purpose by an impatient driver who followed me onto the pavement! Thankfully I'm okay 🙏 Bike totaled. Driver kept going! https://t.co/o7FT4iXsAo"
<metalcamp_> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: OOOOOOOLD
<CrazyLemon> slax0r you are!
<metalcamp_> kaj so še bile te fore... "prej boš dala, manj boš plava"
<slax0r> 12:19         zdobbie : fucking pinarellos https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_Xx_HGXkAEMK30.jpg:large
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ma zdobbie je kot novinar..pokaže sliko pa misliš da je poču obroč
<CrazyLemon> v resnici pa ga je en ruknu
<CrazyLemon> z avtom
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: 12:25         zdobbie : https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/861860980430696448
<CrazyLemon> slax0r FU
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUtM_qCYAMU
<CrazyLemon> slax0r https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbM2F-cfN0A
<slax0r> moj je boljsi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP0uuI80wuY
<jabuk> alt-J - In Cold Blood (Official Video) - YouTube
<jabuk> The Official Video for alt-J 'In Cold Blood' Pre-order the forthcoming album RELAXER, out June 2nd: https://alt-j.lnk.to/RelaxerID Caution: Contains graphic ...
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, https://lwn.net/Articles/722135/
<CrazyLemon> matjaz OLD </slax0r>
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja.. se že neki časa govori o tem
<CrazyLemon> ko so tisti pri openwrt videli da dejansko ni več devov :D
<msev-> slax0r, pač cifro mam ane k si jih damo na avto gor da lahko umaknemo :D sam bi blo creepy če bi ji kj napisal haha
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: wut?
<slax0r> msev-: "pridi umaknit avto, picka ti smotana"
<slax0r> guaranteed sex
<slax0r> with miss palm and her 5 daughters
<CrazyLemon> "also..DTF?"
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> msev- je lahko srecen da ma nas romantike na dosegu roke
<msev-> ja res, brez vas ne bi mogu nč
<msev-> no poslušajte zj moj plan :D
<msev-> v petek grem z eno zdravnico k posluša rada klasiko na zmenk (je bla na 2cellos koncertu), no in ji bom tko nakonc zmenka dal v škatlci čokoladno violino...dobr a :D tsss...hot
<b4d> msev-: ce je prvi zmenek, no gifts :D
<msev-> ah dj no :D
<CrazyLemon> 2cellos niso klasika ...
<msev-> dobr no :D
<CrazyLemon> o b4d ..wb :)
<b4d> hai
<b4d> ze kr neki casa me ni blo :D
<msev-> sj si vsak dan tipkava tko da se že kr neki poznava :D
<msev-> mislm da je cajt za gift :D
<msev-> da se zagifta :D
<CrazyLemon> b4d msev- je trenutno na ki.si
<b4d> a res
<CrazyLemon> b4d lahk mu svetuješ katere so 'lahke'
<CrazyLemon> :)
<b4d> ahaaaa
<b4d> potem mora povedat katera se mu je to smejala :D
<msev-> ja nevem zj kko ji je ime :D
<b4d> jaz nisem vec tam, ampak imam vse pod kontrolo
<b4d> kak avto ima? :D
<msev-> Mal se družm z Aleksandro Šakanović drgač ampak nč ne pali :D
<b4d> hihi
<b4d> ona ima kao nekega tipa al neki
<msev-> aja zato pa ne pali :D...una ma pa "zlatga golfa" :D
<msev-> ta k se je nasmejala :D
<msev-> pa blond je
<b4d> hmm ne spomnem se
<b4d> bom vprasal Zvoneta jutri :D
<b4d> pridem zjutraj pogledat neki
<b4d> a to si nanovo?
<b4d> odsek?
<b4d> mater sem ko udba ://
<msev-> za strukturo biomolekul
<b4d> aaaaaaa
<msev-> ja od oktobra al kdaj neki tazga
<b4d> Francijev decko
<msev-> tko ja :D
<b4d> Deni tukaj
<msev-> hahaha
<b4d> zdej sem sestavil 2 in 2 tvojega nicka
<b4d> sry :D
<msev-> pol pa nerabš prašat nč za uno :D
<msev-> kje delaš zj Deni
<b4d> guru
<msev-> to pa ne poznam :D
<b4d> linux admin pa to
<msev-> super super :), a so bolš pogoji :)
<b4d> ena manjsa firma, furamo infrastrukturo za en kup firm
<CrazyLemon> msev- a b4d je ta k je strežnik zaj... ? :>
<b4d> ja ne vem, to je relativno
<b4d> izziv je tole zdej vecji
<b4d> tam sem zacel stagnirat
<b4d> ampak se vedno malo pomagam pri HPC
<msev-> ja itak no evo super :)
<b4d> CrazyLemon: najverjetneje :D
<msev-> Matic zgleda neki pomaga zj ane?
<msev-> tko je blo v announcementu
<b4d> Matic ima zgolj IT
<b4d> hpc pa moj tamali pa jest supportam bolj zahtevne zadeve
<b4d> dokler nekaj uradno ne resimo
<msev-> super zadeva
<msev-> važn da nam dela da lahko računamo :D
<b4d> pa ja
<b4d> to je tak moj offspring
<b4d> ne morem pustit umret
<b4d> plani so se veliki s to zadevo, za denar pa mi ni
<b4d> samo da zivi
<b4d> pa ko gledam te server roome po firmah me jokat prime
<b4d> vse prasno zabasano napol arhivi
<b4d> jao ej
<msev-> najs, sm pa vesel da si najdu idealnejši job :)!
<b4d> zdej cakam da cloud placajo da nasraufam ta pravi backup gor
<b4d> testno za D01, potem pa vidimo kako naprej
<msev-> looking forward to it :)
<b4d> bom javil :)
<b4d> studentom ne pustijo zahtevke pisat, pa zdej mora Mavri to delat :D
<msev-> zahtevke za kero zadevo :)
<b4d> ma karkoli
<b4d> in zdej ta backup kr stoji, niso placali se
<b4d> jaooo javna uprava :D
<msev-> aja jao jao :)...aha tele mal dražje stvari verjetno, k baje do 30k lahko js tut naročam al nevem kaj...mislm ena mag. študentka k dela pr ns naroča kemikalije prek mene kao...
<b4d> ma tle se gre za 200 eur/leto
<b4d> bedastoce
<msev-> aja jao to je drobiž
<msev-> nč morm mal do šefa zj :D. Mej se Deni, si pišemo kj ko prideš še gor!
<b4d> ajd
<b4d> pozdravi Francija
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kako gre polancu?
<zdobbie> sam je
<zdobbie> pa 17km klanca
<zdobbie> 4min prednosti pred glavnino
<CrazyLemon> očitno moram tvin zalaufat!
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/cbzOmpv.jpg
<zdobbie> the maddest of lads http://i.imgur.com/PETrx5Y.jpg
<zdobbie> hooopppffffff
<zdobbie> tezka bo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope..ne bo mu uspelo :/
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1585.91, low: 1448.79, high: 1603.23, bid: 1579.07, ask: 1586.98
<CrazyLemon> pop that effin bubble ffs
<zdobbie> 5km in 2 minuti
<zdobbie> I BELIEVE
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah
<CrazyLemon> na koncu bo tempo veliko večji
<zdobbie> 3km in 1.5min
<zdobbie> THE MATH CHECKS OUT
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no it doesnt
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> he might
<zdobbie> DEJ ZDEJ PIZDA
<CrazyLemon> HE JUST MIGHT
<zdobbie> eeeeeeeeee
<zdobbie> AJDE
<zdobbie> 700
<zdobbie> 500
<CrazyLemon> HE JUST MIGHT!
<zdobbie> HJAJAJA|
<CrazyLemon> HE'S GONNA DO IT!
<CrazyLemon> HE DID IT!
<CrazyLemon> car..kudos
<zdobbie> could have been me
<CrazyLemon> .sporoči zdobbie no it couldn't
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/105478-amd-ryzen-5-warmly-welcomed-cpus-seven-years/
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 5 the most warmly welcomed CPUs in seven years - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> Nearly 84 per cent surveyed were positive about Ryzen 5 in a 3DCenter survey.
<CrazyLemon> positiver eistenduck!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: I believed, once
<zdobbie> pol sem sel pa na Franjo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie franja - crushing young souls since 19smthsmth
<zdobbie> do Vrhnike sem ze mel vsega dost
<zdobbie> to so kr padal levo in desno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> franja k franja..nič novega :)
<CrazyLemon> js bi enkrat šel to varianto aka dolomiti al kaj so že zdaj enkrat poleti/konec poletja ?
<CrazyLemon> sam ko sm vidu kera gužva..ne vem a je to kul - ker se pol ne dirka - ali je to obup ker je..gužva :)
<CrazyLemon> 2.julij
<CrazyLemon> https://farm8.static.flickr.com/7666/27446837054_fd528b688f_b.jpg
<CrazyLemon> enough said
<CrazyLemon> https://farm8.static.flickr.com/7377/27957980102_d46ae93f23_b.jpg
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXrgRi62UcM
<jabuk> Archery - YouTube
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a to je juris na vrsic? :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sure..če na vršič misliš na dolomite in juris misliš na non competitive event
<idioterna> sej juris na vrsic je en tak kvazi-race
<CrazyLemon> je kr proper race
<idioterna> kvazi as in not for anything official
<idioterna> ne da folk debatni tempo fura
<CrazyLemon> aja to..ja
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: neko fino sredino moras najt
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kraški maraton?!?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobbie> mislim na dolomitih
<CrazyLemon> ma kjerkoli že bil je gužva..pa vroče bo tako ali drugače
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/pZTMUuy.gifv
<jabuk> A visual guide to becoming unemployed
<metalcamp> i should try that
<CrazyLemon> being unemployed?
<CrazyLemon> http://governor.wa.gov/news-media/inslee-statement-todays-hanford-nuclear-reservation-tunnel-breach
<jabuk> Inslee statement on today's Hanford Nuclear Reservation tunnel breach | Governor Jay Inslee
<metalcamp> not exactly that
<pitastrudl> ko ti začne amazon pošiljat predloge iz tvojih search query-ov na googlu, se res zaveš da neki ne štima
<pitastrudl> :P
<dz0ny_> are you getting only sex toys recommendations?
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<idioterna> js vsake tolk casa grem na amazon pa kej cudnga posearcham
<pitastrudl> pol zih dobivam tvoje reklame
<idioterna> mozno ja
<idioterna> a dobivas svedre pa preše
<upd> https://www.facebook.com/spectacularnorway/videos/1195088387280381/
<jabuk> GETTING READY FOR THE NORWEGIAN SUMMER!... - Spectacular Norway
<jabuk> GETTING READY FOR THE NORWEGIAN SUMMER!
<jabuk> ‹‹Risa AS›› clearing away the snow from the road to Kjerag.Feel Free to share!Film: Simen Haughom
<jabuk> Music:...
<pitastrudl> jap
<upd> https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/6a3lvd/today_i_took_out_a_325239_equity_loan_on_my_house/ rip
<idioterna> jah sej ma terminal disease
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-10
<speed-> jutro
<zdobbie> hai
<dz0ny_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1574.32, low: 1513.00, high: 1620.00, bid: 1565.31, ask: 1572.67
<metalcamp_> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> kaj bo dobrega
<zdobbie> zavisi
<zdobbie> kako se pises?
<speed-> wat? :D
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: s kulico
<metalcamp_> btw, ta vikend je maker fair v lj
<speed-> what fair
<metalcamp_> faire, actually
<metalcamp_> ljubljana.makerfaire.com
<matjaz> evo neki za dobro jutro
<matjaz> https://podcrto.si/nov-zakon-o-sovi-tajne-hisne-preiskave-in-sodne-odredbe-vdiranje-v-racunalnike/
<jabuk> Nov zakon o Sovi: tajne hišne preiskave, vdiranje v računalnike ... • Pod črto
<zdobbie> quoi on faire?
<zdobbie> matjaz: THEY COMIN FOR UR ANDROID TV
<matjaz> HIDE YO KIDS HODE YO WIFE
<matjaz> HIDE*
<metalcamp_> *good news everyone*
<zdobbie> ^ hacked, obviously
<metalcamp_> bo res potrebno slediti stallmanovemu zgledu pisanje nagovorov v emailih... "To any *insert agency name* agents reading my email"
<metalcamp_> pisanja*
<zdobbie> tole moras dat v podpis http://i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/000/015/orly.jpg
<metalcamp_> :D
<pitastrudl> zdobbie: z nalivnikom
<zdobbie> whoa
<zdobbie> fancy lad
<sasa84> abu!
<sasa84> dec maj boj!
<zdobbie> WHOAWTF
<sasa84> zdobbie: ja tiii moj mali miškec
<zdobbie> .yt in cold blood video
<jabuk> alt-J - In Cold Blood (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP0uuI80wuY
<zdobbie> sasa84: ^
<zdobbie> ... ok
<zdobbie> .yt in cold blood video
<jabuk> alt-J - In Cold Blood (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP0uuI80wuY
<zdobbie> sasa84: ^
<sasa84> lol zdobbie
<pitastrudl> zdobbie ,lamy pens ,extra fine
<matjaz> pitastrudl, montblanca si nabav
<yang> Ali kdo ve koliko je default Google drive storage velikost ?
<yang> 116 GB ?
<yang> aha berem
<yang> 15GB
<msev-> https://github.com/mozilla/DeepSpeech
<jabuk> GitHub - mozilla/DeepSpeech: A TensorFlow implementation of Baidu's DeepSpeech architecture
<jabuk> A TensorFlow implementation of Baidu's DeepSpeech architecture
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kdaj je un dan k si pregledaš neki na googlu in ti podarijo 1 GB zastonj :D
<yang> Uf sreco imam, Chromebook promotion sem dobil 100 GB do 2018
<msev-> Å¡it v petek ful pomemben zmenek :D
<msev-> I need to do my best
<napsy> uh oh
<zdobbie> do we need to prep u?
<matjaz> .yt how to prepare for a date
<jabuk> How to Prepare for a Date https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFJ6Jx3GWX8
<matjaz> evo
<matjaz> done
<msev-> yeah for sure zdobbie :D
<sasa84> Å¡it dons mam govorilne ure!
<sasa84> :D
<b4d> msev-: a zdravnica?
<msev-> jpjp
<msev-> pritisk Deni :D
<b4d> srecno :)
<msev-> tnx tnx :D
<b4d> ja sej ti ga bo zmerila pa to :D
<msev-> opa, dobra :P
<msev-> to bom uporabu hahah
<zdobbie> .tfc
<b4d> msev-: dej raje ne uporabljat za zacetek mojih spranih for :D
<msev-> haha :D
<msev-> po 7 letih z eno je kr težko nazaj v akcijo it :D ampak lej pomoje bo ratal hahaha
<b4d> a verjamem, ampak treba cim prej nazaj na konja
<b4d> al kobilo :D
<zdobbie> a nis msev- ze eno leto samski?
<metalcamp_> yang: ja, 15GB ima basic (free) plan. afaik se google dokumenti ne Å¡tejejo v to kvoto
<yang> metalcamp_: ja hvala, sej sem si potem prebral na google help
<yang> matjaz: malo sem bil zaskrbljen ker mi je narocnina na drive potekla, pa sem mislil da bodo zbrisali kar je gor, pa sem prebral da ne brisejo nicesar, samo dodajat ne mores ce nimas narocenega drivea
<yang> metalcamp_: ^
<metalcamp_> jp, to je standardna praksa
<msev-> https://liliputing.com/2017/05/microsoft-homehub-concept-images-leak-paint-picture-pc-amazon-echo.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Liliputing+%28Liliputing%29&utm_content=FeedBurner
<jabuk> Microsoft HomeHub concept images leak, paint picture of PC-as-an-Amazon-Echo - Liliputing
<msev-> to ne bojo nobenega uspeha žel, razn če bo dedicated device :)
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> khm, khm... dober dan
<slax0r> metalcamp_: UGT :P
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/xwGTQ5g.gifv
<jabuk> Playing yourself up and then having to perform.
<metalcamp_> slax0r: UGT?
<Guest63960> je
<msev-> ni
<msev-> ping
<jabuk> msev-: pong
<CrazyLemon> msev- ko bo dan varnosti na internetu
<CrazyLemon> ne morem dodat vise electron
<CrazyLemon> ffs paypal
<metalcamp_> zakaj si pa jezen? ogromno boš prihranil!
<msev-> zgleda februarja
<msev-> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> dang prekmuerje republika
<msev-> sam vi mate sonce
<msev-> ostali pa pod oblaki
<msev-> se oblaki ne upajo k vam :D
<metalcamp_> https://zars.bandcamp.com/album/besne-pesmi
<jabuk> BESNE PESMI | ZARÅ 
<metalcamp_> besne pesmi indeed
<matjaz> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/s960x960/18320724_10155256410684417_33875525380425725_o.jpg?oh=fe43ddd8d00eeaf2c13ba577ae70293d&oe=59BA1D4C
<zdobbie> ...
<msev-> to je old news matjaz
<msev-> sm dons zjutraj vidu :D
<zdobbie> old, but not fake
<msev-> nooooo slack is down
<speed-> but slax0r is up!
<CrazyLemon> is he tho?!
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ ne bom ogromno prihranil..še več bom plačal samo da bom vse plačal v sloveniji!
<upd> https://twitter.com/discordapp/status/861642341542744066
<jabuk> Discord on Twitter: "Family photo at the Discord office https://t.co/IBu84QeRjQ"
<matjaz> upd, kva je fora?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<upd> ^^
<dz0ny_> no mama bear
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/od-jutri-hofer-telekom/179963/
<jabuk> Od jutri Hofer Telekom | Monitor
<jabuk> Kot smo žepisali, bo od jutri naprej Hoferjevih trgovinah in na spletni strani www.hot.si na voljo storitve novega mobilnega operaterja – HoT, Hofer Telekom.
<zdobbie> zakaj pa žepisarijo take stvari?
<CrazyLemon> coz gAds
<CrazyLemon> also.. hofer ma hot.si domeno že od leta 2012!
<zdobbie> za kaj je to uopce kratica?
<CrazyLemon> HOfer Telekom
<CrazyLemon> https://podcrto.si/nov-zakon-o-sovi-tajne-hisne-preiskave-in-sodne-odredbe-vdiranje-v-racunalnike/
<jabuk> Nov zakon o Sovi: tajne hišne preiskave, vdiranje v računalnike ... • Pod črto
<metalcamp> kakšni šalabajzerji
<metalcamp> hot mislim
<metalcamp> nimajo polnega nabora poštnih številk
<zdobbie> http://siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/nesrecnemu-slovencu-se-smeji-vsa-evropa-video-441023
<jabuk> Zmaga v Kolumbijo, Luka Pibernik se je veselil prehitro #video - siol.net
<jabuk> Po torkovi zahtevni četrti etapi kolesarske dirke po Italiji je v peti za vrhunec poskrbel slovenski kolesar Luka Pibernik (Bahrain Merida), ki je vzel ...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> bogi :(
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1637.18, low: 1513.00, high: 1645.00, bid: 1637.18, ask: 1640.00
<metalcamp> wut
<zdobbie> a je kle nekdo spraseval o .aar filetih?
<zdobbie> ce so to zip fileti?
<zdobersek> ^ what he said
<metalcamp> msev- je spraševal
<zdobersek> nevermind
<zdobersek> tl;dr: je zip
<upd> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-10/bats-massacred-by-wind-turbines-may-get-reprieve-in-sweden
<jabuk> Bats Massacred by Wind Turbines May Get Reprieve in Sweden - Bloomberg
<jabuk> Halting Swedish wind turbines at still summer nights would save almost all of the tens of thousands of bats killed by the rotating blades every year.
<CrazyLemon> BS
<zdobbie> Better Call Saul
<zdobbie> good shit
<CrazyLemon> aye
 * CrazyLemon watched it on Kodi 
<CrazyLemon> coz thats the way i roll
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2017/05/10/icon-a5-plane-crash-kills-jon-karkow-cagri-sever/
<jabuk> Icon A5 plane crash kills two, including its lead designer
<jabuk> A fatal crash has left the amphibious Icon A5 personal aircraft's fate mired in uncertainty. Lead engineer Jon Karkow and coworker Cagri Sever were killed in th...
<slax0r> metalcamp: universal greeting time
<dz0ny_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1634.99, low: 1513.00, high: 1645.00, bid: 1628.02, ask: 1634.99
<CrazyLemon> https://www.nature.com/nm/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nm.4311.html
<idioterna> yang: read this ^
<metalcamp> so... drugs aren't bad!
<zdobbie> can't confirm, am not a mice
<zdobbie> mouse
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-11
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jo
<napsy> lp
<speed-> jebemtis zlamal sem dol ovo plosco
<speed-> kak so alarmi gor lol
<zdobbie> kam si vdrl?
<speed-> nisem vdrl
<speed-> zogo sem v strop nabil
<speed-> :)))
<zdobbie> a sef je ze sel na dopust?
<speed-> ne
<speed-> se 2dni muke
<speed-> "muke"
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> müke?
<idioterna> yang_: lahko k pridem k racunalniku
<speed-> ne müke
<idioterna> mors oprostit k mi lublancani mislmo da ce umlaulte potreses je pol ze kr prekmurscina
<speed-> ja
<speed-> opazamo :D
<zdobbie> kaj püle to nej rës
<speed-> nej rejsan
<speed-> lagali so van
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> jo
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1673.02, low: 1567.74, high: 1677.70, bid: 1666.14, ask: 1674.95
<zdobbie> HIGHER AND HIGHER
<idioterna> xrp je su .0056 -> 0.22 od marca do zdele
<metalcamp_> time to buy some /s
<zdobersek> xrp?
<zdobersek> ksni obskurni e-kovancki?
<metalcamp_> all of them!
<metalcamp_> gotta catch them all
<idioterna> xrp je ripple
<idioterna> recently adopted by a japanese banks, soon expected to be adopted by several korean banks
<idioterna> flat je bil vec k eno leto
<idioterna> pr 0.005
<zdobersek> which korea?
<metalcamp_> zakaj pa ravno ripple?
<zdobersek> the best or the rest?
<idioterna> nimam pojma
<metalcamp_> mislim... ima ripple proti ostali alt-coinom kakšno bistveno prednost?
<metalcamp_> aja
<idioterna> pomoje je sam ze dolg casa around
<idioterna> pa so ga raziskval
<idioterna> pa adoptal
<dz0ny_> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> drugac pa ce ma kdo ~15k ojro za investirat pa ne ve kam
<idioterna> nej pove, bom razlozu kje bi loh bil bolan donos
<metalcamp_> bolan as to the moon?
<zdobersek> shortas Trump d.d.d
<zdobersek> -d
<idioterna> jah recimo 200x v 5 letih
<zdobersek> a moram se dva prjatla zraven povabit?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sej je risky
<idioterna> da ni cist nizek chance of success je pomoje uglavnm odvisn od tega k si uni k to ze zdej backajo tezko prvoscjo failure
<zdobersek> stellaris?
<idioterna> podobn ja
<idioterna> https://tezos.com/
<jabuk> Tezos Crowdsale
<zdobersek> al star citizen?
<idioterna> nekje vmes :)
<idioterna> https://tezos.com/static/papers/Tezos_Overview.pdf
<idioterna> js bom pomoje dal ene 10% vsega kar mam v tole
<idioterna> odvisn od tega kaj se bo z drugimi dogajal
<dz0ny_> idioterna: tole zgleda kot scam, k je vse teoretično
<dz0ny_> to pa to bomo nardil
<idioterna> ja sej je
<dz0ny_> aja :D
<idioterna> sam tech/chain ze obstaja
<zdobersek> ja sej
<zdobersek> VC-style
<idioterna> tko da je sam stvar tega kdo vse zacne uporabljat
<zdobersek> SEE-FOOD
<idioterna> umo vidl.
<idioterna> se zmer je velik bols met passive income tko da
<idioterna> programming is better.
<zdobersek> ce mas passive income?
<idioterna> ne, s programiranjem si ga loh zrithas dost na easy
<zdobersek> just mine them coins
<zdobersek> like it's 2010
<idioterna> i'm not getting my hands dirty again
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1679.68, low: 1573.63, high: 1679.68, bid: 1679.00, ask: 1679.68
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1684.00, low: 1573.63, high: 1684.00, bid: 1680.01, ask: 1685.00
<matjaz> wat
<matjaz> dis dhit is outta compton
<matjaz> shit*
<idioterna> why don't you try again
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1684.00, low: 1573.63, high: 1684.00, bid: 1683.00, ask: 1685.00
<matjaz> same
<idioterna> vids, flat, nc ne raste.
<metalcamp_> :D
<idioterna> bid je clo padu tko da
<idioterna> sell everything.
<idioterna> !btc eur
<idioterna> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1690.00, low: 1573.63, high: 1690.00, bid: 1688.00, ask: 1690.00
<idioterna> neat.
<matjaz> če 10 minut pa bo 1700
<matjaz> Å¡e*
<idioterna> ja kul
<idioterna> res bi mogu prodat kej
<idioterna> pa mam na sreco tko spravlen da ne morm :)
<idioterna> k bi ze pr 200 vse prodal
<zdobersek> greedy
<idioterna> klosar
<idioterna> i've never had that kind of money, tko da res ne vem kaj nej si mislm
<zdobersek> loh gres v medije
<zdobersek> poves, da si Slotoshi Nakamoto
<idioterna> Nekomoto
<zdobersek> likvidiri kovance pa davke placej
<zdobersek> bodi 'drzavotvoren'!
<idioterna> nocjo davkov za trading
<idioterna> za mining sm pa ze placu davk
<zdobersek> mine bitcoins, not coal
<slax0r> \o/
<idioterna> en funny thing je
<idioterna> vcasih so vsi v fiat dajal cash k je padal market
<idioterna> zdej je pa zmer veckrat tko da k pada en crypto
<zdobersek> dajo u drucga?
<idioterna> ja
<zdobersek> kje pa tradeas?
<idioterna> na internetu
<idioterna> bitstamp kraken poloniex gdax
<idioterna> sam sej ne trejdam no
<idioterna> mal vcasih kej premaknem
<yang_> idioterna, a to
<yang_> a ti dostavim pico za 10.000
<yang_> mas tolk coinov
<idioterna> nimam
<idioterna> razn ce vzames xrp, to jih mam za deset pic
<yang_> ne rabm xrp
<idioterna> pol pa nc
<idioterna> 10k xrp je trenutno vrednih 1500 eur, pomoje bi se ti splacal
<yang_> to bi blo glih za kako pico velikanko za 13 ljudi
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> 13 ljudi loh za 10 evrov cist ok nahranis
<yang_> malo se hecam
<yang_> hm kako 13 ljudi za 10 eur nahranis, to je manj od eur po osebi
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> cheap
<yang_> z rizoto
<idioterna> ja al pa ricetom
<idioterna> ful mas moznosti
<yang_> a hocs jastoga za 10.000 xrp, ga grem ujeti v piran
<idioterna> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1699.90, low: 1579.02, high: 1699.90, bid: 1698.98, ask: 1699.90
<idioterna> ne maram jastoga
<idioterna> rajs ene skuse iz konzerve pojem
<idioterna> matjaz: ti bi mogu bit money man
<idioterna> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1700.00, low: 1579.11, high: 1700.00, bid: 1699.99, ask: 1700.00
<idioterna> aja no ni blo 10 minut
<yang_> vidm da ne bo nic z xrp/btcji
<idioterna> aja ti si mislu da sm bogat pa zapravlam
<idioterna> za neumnosti
<yang_> vcasih smo se cudli, ko je kdo avto za btcje prodal, zdaj ni to nic vec takega
<idioterna> lej kaj rabs ti yang_
<idioterna> www.bolha.com/nepremicnine/hise/hise-ljubljana/hisa-v-cudoviti-naravi-30-min-iz-centra-ljubljane-mali-vrh-pri-prezganju-1308267717.html
<jabuk> HIŠA V ČUDOVITI NARAVI - 30 min iz centra Ljubljane - Mali Vrh pri Prežganju :: bolha.com
<jabuk>  Regija: Osrednjeslovenska Kraj: Ljubljana Predel: Ostalo Kraj ali naselje: Mali Vrh pri Prežganju Posredovanje: prodam Tip hiše: samostojna Stanje objekta:
<yang_> pa zamisli si unga k je star avto za 20.000 btcjev prodal..danes
<idioterna> ce se ma te coine, pol upam da zdele pocas prodaja
<yang_> ne morm kopirat linka brez http, sicer sem poznal nekoga k je mel/ima ranc pr grosupljem in ga je prodajal, sam ni meni do kmetije
<yang_> do najblizje trgovine je blo 10km, do malo vecje pa 20km
<yang_> mi mamo pa 3 trgovine v radiju 500m
<yang_> pa dva hoferja v radiju 1km
<slax0r> http://www.bolha.com/nepremicnine/hise/hise-ljubljana/hisa-v-cudoviti-naravi-30-min-iz-centra-ljubljane-mali-vrh-pri-prezganju-1308267717.html
<jabuk> HIŠA V ČUDOVITI NARAVI - 30 min iz centra Ljubljane - Mali Vrh pri Prežganju :: bolha.com
<jabuk>  Regija: Osrednjeslovenska Kraj: Ljubljana Predel: Ostalo Kraj ali naselje: Mali Vrh pri Prežganju Posredovanje: prodam Tip hiše: samostojna Stanje objekta:
<slax0r> izvoli z http....
<idioterna> skos jamras kolk je grozno k nimas kje parkirat pa mas smotane sosede
<idioterna> zdej te pa moti ker nimas dveh hoferjev pred bajto v mirni naravi?
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1702.47, low: 1587.65, high: 1717.77, bid: 1702.47, ask: 1711.95
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1721.25, low: 1587.65, high: 1721.25, bid: 1721.25, ask: 1722.10
<metalcamp_> to the moon!
<metalcamp_> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 1888.86, low: 1726.65, high: 1888.88, bid: 1881.55, ask: 1887.79
<metalcamp_> .btc
<matjaz> .yt sugar we're goin down swinging
<jabuk> Fall Out Boy - Sugar, We're Goin Down (Concept Version) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhG-vLZrb-g
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1702.88, low: 1587.65, high: 1727.76, bid: 1695.40, ask: 1702.88
<idioterna> what have you done!?!?
<idioterna> you broke it.
<speed-> se vedno ide gor prasic!
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1702.64, low: 1587.65, high: 1727.76, bid: 1700.00, ask: 1702.64
<metalcamp_> oh noes!
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> muh internet
<matjaz> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18274944_433791373656043_912843542358893195_n.jpg?oh=8c8cbaaa0b4ea1d6937fe6a15327ed4a&oe=59BFC50A
<yang_> heh
<speed-> haha
<slax0r> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/205/102/61a.jpg
<metalcamp_> lol
<yang_> toluko za info Hofer Telekom je v celoti na Simobilu A1
<speed-> wot
<speed-> hofer telekom? :D
<idioterna> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/10/world/europe/germany-military-far-right-extremists-terror-plot-nazi.html
<yang_> hot.su
<yang_> hot.si
<idioterna> zussamenzutreiben und zu verbrennen
<speed-> lol
<speed-> a se samo meni zdi to na pune smesno?
<idioterna> speed-: kaj to
<idioterna> a hofertelekom
<idioterna> a ni top da gres po 10 zeml, par litrov mleka pa 10 giga prenosa podatkov
<yang_> spar telekom, mercator telekom, hofer telekom
<speed-> ja hofertelekom
<speed-> yang a me jebes ali to res obstaja vse skup? :D
<idioterna> mercator pa spar prodajata svoje branded sim kartice
<idioterna> pa petrol tut
<idioterna> petrol ma "hip mobil"
<speed-> ....
<yang_> ce bi v sloveniji delal, bi danes ze gledal njihov katalog
<speed-> kak te jaz nic ne vem o tem
<idioterna> ja zraven kondomov majo
<idioterna> verjetno nikol ne pogledas tja
<speed-> haha :D
<idioterna> k ti je nerodno
<speed-> ja /me blushes
<idioterna> btw 60 let domacice je
<idioterna> sm dobu dons retro skatlo v mercatorju
<yang_> uh men je pa tko fajn razmagnetvat kondome "Gospod, kondomi vam piskajo"
<slax0r> se malo pa bomo meli vec mobilnih operaterjev kot prebivalcev
<slax0r> speed mobil
<slax0r> idioterna mobil
<slax0r> yang mobil
<slax0r> ....
<idioterna> nenene
<idioterna> js bom mel
<idioterna> idioternadebil
<yang_> haha
<idioterna> sej ze mamo debiltel
<idioterna> se prav je legit
<yang_> ni ga vec
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ne morm verjet, pa tok catchy name
<speed-> SlaxMobil GmbH
<yang_> me prov zanima kok je ta licenca pri simobil za roaming recimo
<idioterna> Obertonwobbelgeschwindigkeit GmbH
<yang_> hofer telekom je baje edini z android alpom
<yang_> appom
<yang_> da vse upravljas preko tistega, pa s paypal se da placat
<yang_> nevem sicer kok so kej konkurencni izimobilu
<yang_> mogoce bo tut izimobil zdej pocenil pakete
<yang_> skoda ko nisi developerju poslal patcha ko si spreminjal mumudvbt
<dz0ny_> slax0r: mi mamo pentracijo trga 115 drugje majo 135
<yang_> ups
<idioterna> slis se kr perverzno
<dz0ny_> torej folk kupuje kar dejansko ne rabi
<dz0ny_> men je perverzno to da sem se pr telekomu menu uro preveč
<dz0ny_> pa so mi za to zaračunal 30€
<idioterna> svasta
<idioterna> a to si su cez ksn limit enot
<idioterna> pa je bla pol enota od tam naprej 1 evro na minuto al pa kej
<dz0ny_> tako ja
<dz0ny_> en mal starejši paket mam
<dz0ny_> pol so pa klinci skenslal da lahko paket nadgradiš prek neta
<dz0ny_> pač novih paketov ni v ui
<dz0ny_> morš ročno nekam
<dz0ny_> fizično*
<slax0r> dz0ny_: huh?
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> los ttrack :P
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> skoda k so na A1
<idioterna> telekom ma res dobr LTS coverage
<idioterna> vsaj tam k js hodim
<metalcamp_> za ta denar je good enough :)
<b4d> idioterna: VoLTE pa jim se ne dela najbolje, precej prekinja, pa to v Ljubljani :/ Sem moral kar ugasnit
<CrazyLemon> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-16-12-core-x399-whitehaven-cpus-leaked/
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 16 Core "Whitehaven" Enthusiast CPUs Leaked - 3.6GHz Clock Speed, Boatloads of Cache & Quad Channel DDR4 Support
<jabuk> AMD's upcoming 16 core enthusiast Ryzen "Whitehaven" CPUs for the high-end X399 desktop platform have been spotted.
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<matjaz> braooo AMD
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/Bp4P8l3.gif
<CrazyLemon> .imdb logan
<jabuk> Logan |03 Mar 2017 141 min| Action, Drama, Sci-Fi
<jabuk> In the near future, a weary Logan cares for an ailing Professor X somewhere on the Mexican border. However, Logan's attempts to hide from the world and his legacy are upended when a young mutant arrives, pursued by dark forces.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.4/10 (231,684 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3315342
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-UmfqFjpl0
<jabuk> Dog of Wisdom - YouTube
<jabuk> Dogs. Cute. What are they good for? Absolutely petting http://patreon.com/joegran
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/tu9i3966gqwy.jpg
<zdobbie> fwaahhh
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t tale exodus sux ko uporabljaš timestamp skip
<zdobbie> then exodon't
<CrazyLemon> well its nice and easy..just how i like it
<matjaz> zdobbie, a gremo dons v MN al LA?
<zdobbie> sem ze u MN
<matjaz> pridem prec
<matjaz> buh bai
<upd> .calc 1+1
<upd> ups
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: still don't know why not quasar ...
<pitastrudl> upd, si overflowal bota
<pitastrudl> :p
<upd> si much math
<pitastrudl> ( ≖‿≖)
<speed-> bustard!
<sasa84> a vsi gledate eurosong? :P
<upd> porniče
<matjaz> .yt you dont know galactic
<jabuk> You Don't Know (Featuring Glen David Andrews And The Rebirth Brass Band) by Galactic - Ya-Ka-May https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxNFYbCDkrY
<zdobbie> .calc 1 + 1
<zdobbie> .calc 1 + 1
<upd> .izracunaj 1+1
<upd> .math 1+1
<upd> ta bot zna računat
<zdobersek> nobody knows
<upd> CrazyLemon, ve
<matjaz> .help
<upd> oh no
<upd> ...
<matjaz> vau
<matjaz> pa vse mi je napisal
<matjaz> in ne, ne zna računat
<matjaz> tud helpa ne izpisat zgleda :D
<upd> zna sam tam ni napisan :p
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ k moraš iskat torrente
<CrazyLemon> kle sam najdš film/serijo
<zdobersek> boohoo
<CrazyLemon> pa samo dlada
<CrazyLemon> dloada*
<zdobersek> kolk te pa poj stane?
<CrazyLemon> whos poj?
<zdobersek> it's short for "u mad"
<CrazyLemon> .calc
<CrazyLemon> .calc 1+1
<CrazyLemon> nope..not calc
<CrazyLemon> .help
<matjaz> inb4 (Remote host closed the connection
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: not true
<dz0ny_> but whatever...
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 6.km  Z od BRESTANICE @07/05/2017 23:33:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.98+N,+15.41+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 8.km  J od METLIKE @04/05/2017 15:22:45  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.58+N,+15.33+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 10.km  V od METLIKE @03/05/2017 19:07:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.68+N,+15.45+E
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ you said it yourself
<CrazyLemon> via webui
<dz0ny_> ce hoces
<dz0ny_> sam najde by default
<dz0ny_> to je ce hoces private torrente
<matjaz> .yt hadouken mic check
<jabuk> Hadouken! - Mic Check [Official Music Video] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCRztB9SXpM
<dz0ny_> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dungeons-2 free && linux
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon, kaj mogoče veš kaj se gonijo neki kolesarji okol, za njimi pa nek kombi in ga usmerja preko zvocnikov
<pitastrudl> sem meu odprt oken in sem mislil da se nekdo zacel tulit skozi moje zvocnike
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl trening?
<pitastrudl> pozn trening
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl https://gps.blackblox.si/race/15
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dos-extreme.si/?lang=sl
<jabuk> DOS-RAS EXTREME - Dirka okoli Slovenije
<jabuk> Ultra kolesarski dogodek leta v Sloveniji.
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> se prav bo Å¡e kar dosti tega
<pitastrudl> rip sleep
<idioterna> ne vem zakaj se sekirate
<idioterna> sej ni treba kolesart ob istem cajtu k ta folk
<pitastrudl> sej to me ne skrbi :D
<pitastrudl> sam pač ko je vse tiho
<pitastrudl> in se naenkrat zadere tip preko zvočnikov par metrov stran od tebe, te skor pobere
<idioterna> https://www.strava.com/activities/981911888
<jabuk> Bike Ride Profile | Night Ride near LjubljanaPolje | Times and Records | Strava
<speed-> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/neuradno-v-izoli-moski-s-kladivom-pokoncal-oceta.html
<speed-> wot
<jabuk> 24ur.com - FOTO: V Izoli moški obglavil svojega očeta
<jabuk> V Izoli se je zgodil nov umor. 31-letni sin je napadel očeta in ga nato tudi obglavil, je potrdila policija. Sosedje so videli, kako je moški ves krvav izstopil iz hiše, nato je na kraj prihitela policija. Odvzeli so mu prostost. Kakšen je dejansk...
<pitastrudl> kul, si Å¡ou skoraj mim moje bajte
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> damn
<idioterna> hm porazno nizk povprecje
<idioterna> but there you have it
<idioterna> tko je po mestu
<CrazyLemon> js tega sploh na stravo ne bi dal!
<CrazyLemon> bruke brate! bruke!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> i don't care
<idioterna> letos sm mogoce posnel en ride na vsakih 10
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> [22:49:10] <idioterna>: hm porazno nizk povprecje
<CrazyLemon> sure you do
<idioterna> ja ne, gonu sm k bk
<pitastrudl> se že staraš
<idioterna> ma niti ne
<pitastrudl> to se ti samo zdi
<idioterna> mislm, heart rate je bil ful visok
<idioterna> starcki majo nizk
<pitastrudl> treba več japkov pojest
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/giving-the-finger.jpg
<pitastrudl> en jabk na dan prežene slabo povprečje stran!
<idioterna> 320W avg tut ni svoh
<CrazyLemon> da faq.. sploh ni nobene novice da se je danes začel DOS
<CrazyLemon> adiou
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, slab si mi ti kolesar
<CrazyLemon> matjaz porque
<matjaz> DOS se je začel pa ne veš za to!
<matjaz> Å¡e jest sm vedu
<CrazyLemon> matjaz noben ne ve!
<CrazyLemon> če ni nikjer objave!
<matjaz> izgovori ...
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lej!
<CrazyLemon> nočem it v posteljo jezen!
<CrazyLemon> ok?!
<CrazyLemon> don't make me angry!
<matjaz> .yt chemical brothers GO
<matjaz> mamu ti jabuk ej
<CrazyLemon> mhm..go go :>
<CrazyLemon> sm ga ugasnu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO2RPDZkY88
<matjaz> tko!
<matjaz> ln
<idioterna> srecno
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-12
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<msev-> jutro
<speed-> jo
<slax0r> vsi lepo pozdravijo, pa pride razbojnik speed "jo"
<speed-> haha
<speed-> jah glej
<speed-> z kmetov sem :D
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> se boljse
<speed-> z kmetov sem pa se kmet sem
<speed-> :))
<yang_> s kmetov
<speed-> em
<speed-> prekmurci ne nucamo s
<speed-> vse je z
<speed-> simpl:)
<metalcamp_> damn right!
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> tak za v bodoce
<metalcamp_> y
<speed-> lahko se trudis, lahko me popravlas, samo nemrose me popravit!
<speed-> :p
<metalcamp_> pardon...
<speed-> nemores*
<speed-> LEJKO SAMO NEMRES
<speed-> evo
<yang_> lejko mlejko
<msev-> lol MS nov design language kinda resembles KDE a bit :D
<msev-> or maybe not :D
<msev-> but it certainly is nice
<slax0r> kaj pa to, ko na windoze 10 s ne bos mogel vec met nobenega drugega browsera kot edge? :D
<msev-> sj to je itak sam za education
<msev-> je pa zanimiv windows for arm
<slax0r> a ma veze za kaj je?
<msev-> si ga bom lah v roko notr dal
<slax0r> clearly je testbed za prihodnje release
<slax0r> se bo to hitro zmigriralo na druge razlicice
<msev-> ta mikrosoft res presenet zmerm
<msev-> android nima tok kul featuresov ob novih releasih
<msev-> ios pa macos je pa sploh fail
<yang_> jao Bofrost spammerji, 3x so me klicali v pol leta, ce bi kaj narocil, mi je ze zal da sem prvic narocil od njih
<yang_> in to z neznane cifre klicejo
<metalcamp_> that's called guerilla marketing :>
<yang_> sem jim rekel naj me brisejo ven, me zanima, ce bo zaleglo
<slax0r> neznane, as in, hidden caller id?
<yang_> ja slax0r
<slax0r> heh
<slax0r> good luck
<slax0r> se nikoli nisem javil na HCI
<yang_> ja ampak potem klicejo 20x
<slax0r> to malo dvomim
<yang_> ja res auto dialerje imajo
<yang_> pizda enlrat sem narocil, dragi so ko zafran, vev pakiranja kot sladoleda, pa napol stopljenega mi je prinesel
<yang_> pol pa mislijo da bom se narocal, optimisti
<slax0r> tu so tut letali nekaj okrog
<slax0r> pa po vsej sili bi mogli nekaj kupit
<pitastrudl> lol
<slax0r> sem mu moral vrata v obraz zapret
<slax0r> da je skapiral kaj pomeni ne
<pitastrudl> kaj ti operater nemore nic pomagat?
<pitastrudl> da bi blokiral
<yang_> ena punca je letala po bajtah pa zbirala narocila, pa 50% popusta je bilo...sej to je zdaj neka druga firma
<yang_> razumem, da bi me poklicali 1x letno. 3x v pol leta so klicali, pa 3x sem rekel da ne bom nic narocil
<yang_> a zdaj mislijo da ce me bodo 11x klicali da bom 12. narocil
<slax0r> ne vem kako mislis da ne bos narocil
<slax0r> seveda bos narocil
<slax0r> YOU GOTS TO!
<slax0r> ma to kar odlozit..
<slax0r> bofrost, narocili boste to pa to
<slax0r> ne ne bom
<slax0r> cao
<yang_> slabo storitev imajo
<yang_> sicer niso edini spammerji na tem svetu
<yang_> ce bi imeli kvalitetno ponudbo bi folk sam narocal
<metalcamp_> zgleda se jim ta pristop bolj splača
<yang_> na apek jih lahko prijavis, samo ce spamajo iz neznanih cifer pol verjetno ne
<yang_> verjetno je kazen veliko nizja, kot zasluzijo s spamanjem
<metalcamp_> mja
<metalcamp_> zakaj jih pa ne bi smel/mogel prijavit?
<metalcamp_> saj pa greš k operaterju in prosiš za izpisek ter navedeš razlog
<yang_> saj jih bom naslednjic ko poklicejo...
<metalcamp_> mogoče pa ne bo naslednjič!
<yang_> pol pa sploh super
<metalcamp_> torej, povedati hočem, da s čakanjem na naslednjič podpiraš takšne prakse
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<metalcamp_> kje je jabuk?
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1649.92, low: 1585.11, high: 1725.24, bid: 1646.00, ask: 1649.97
<sasa84> zdobbie: !!!
<zdobbie> jah
<sasa84> ja, sej vem ...
<sasa84> nimaš kej
<b4d> msev-: a si kej zivcen? Violina se ni stopila?
<b4d> :)
<msev-> hahaha :D
<msev-> dons sm se ob 4 zbudu :D
<msev-> tečna je ratala neki po chatu, nism v formi dons :D
<b4d> ja kaj pa to
<b4d> a ta je s tindra al kje si jo pobral?
<b4d> to online moras samo cim prej na zmenek jo peljat, cim manj tipkat
<b4d> :D
<msev-> sj mam še cajt da se spravm k seb :) jp...ej drgač pa učer tut bil tko ekspresno se z eno polajkal pa takoj na drinko :)
<msev-> luštna faca pa karakter, sam mal preveč buckasta :D
<msev-> tko da tale od dons je Å¡e zmerm prioriteta 1
<b4d> haha player
<b4d> prav tak ameriski stil
<b4d> broadband lov :D
<b4d> kaj pa kej sodelavke, je kej novega
<msev-> nč tazga, nism tak car da bi kr pecal tko po hodnikih :D, eno iz španije sm dobu zj za v hribe, sam mi ni kul za popecat :D
<msev-> sm vidu zanč tvojga tamalga, isti ti! :D
<b4d> :P
<msev-> nevem če bom dolg zdržal tak tempo, zle za vikend pa žurat :D
<b4d> ah sej si mlad
<msev-> prejšn tedn nism mogu it v petk pa še soboto :D :P
<idioterna> msev-: kok si pa star ti
<msev-> 29
<msev-> brb
<b4d> ja jest sem vceraj dve pive ruknil, pa sem se malo zmeden zbudil
<b4d> kje so tisti cajti, do 5.00 zunaj, pa na faks zjutraj kolkor tolko ok
<b4d> ;D
<idioterna> msev-: aja aja, bioloska ura ti ze tiktaka
<idioterna> pol pa stekam da gres all in
<yang_> msev, just be gay, then you dont need to worry about women
<msev-> b4d, se strinjam, 2 pirčka zj že primeta hahaha :D
<msev-> idioterna, haha ja itak, predolg sm bil z bivšo (7let) mi je vzela najboljša leta hahahaha
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPCoSrZej_A
<jabuk> Marko Baloh v živo DOS-RAS Extreme 2017 - YouTube
<jabuk> Za produkcijo in neposreden prenos poskrbi vŽIVO pika SI ! Sledi nam: - Twitter - https://twitter.com/vzivo_si - Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/zivosi -...
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 17.3°C @12.05.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% južni veter 6.78 m/s (24.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:36:07, Kulminacija: 13:00:26, Sončni zahod: 20:24:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 48min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<b4d> o spet je DOS
<b4d> lepo
<idioterna> msev-: a ce ne bi bil z njo bi blo bols?
<yang_> ;sn
<msev-> ne čist fajn je blo z njo :D
<idioterna> upam da si se kej naucu no :)
<msev-> sm no :D
<zdobbie_> npr.?
<yang_> nevem kaj so zapelu danes name, se z neke druge firme so mi oblize ponujali
<idioterna> a si se udaru
<yang_> pa to tudi ne prvic
<yang_> zgleda dan za akviziterje, morda jim dajo dvojne tocke
<idioterna> hm?
<yang_> ce naberejo zadost strank
<idioterna> aja ne hansaplast oblize
<idioterna> ksn un nikotin pa to?
<msev-> yang pomoje ne kadi :D
<yang_> prav da ima cifro iz telefonskega imenika 2010
<idioterna> liar
<yang_> kaj se nardi prijava na apek ali na operaterja ?
<metalcamp_> a nisi rekel, da boš še malo počakal? :D
<idioterna> ne odgovarja se na telefon
<yang_> metalcamp oboji so me ze prej klicali, ocitno jih ne izuci
<idioterna> nej posljejo mail, pa bom js poklicu
<yang_> pomoje je kak telefonski studio
<yang_> pa spamajo za razlicne projekte
<yang_> pa verjetno majo z operaterji dogovor, da jih ne odklopijo
<yang_> vsaj novo foro bi se lahko spomnili, ta z oblizi je ze vsaj leto dni stara
<yang_> hm "Kaernten 6 tage Urlaub pension Fritzl"
<idioterna> original fritzl je iz druge pokrajine
<msev-> yang tvegj
<yang_> ce se ne javim vec, veste v cigavi kleti me najdete...
<zdobbie_> ergo vemo, kam ne posiljat policije
<zdobbie_> :>
<zdobbie_> jeebemumast
<zdobbie_> kaj je pametnega v video formatu?
<zdobbie_> ce ne bom su se cetrtic the big short gledat
<zdobbie_> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie_> pa jebes te fronte
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ sand storm is ok
<CrazyLemon> oz sand castle
<matjaz> told ya
<CrazyLemon> just ok ...
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> ni hacksaw ridge
<matjaz> sej sm reku da je ok :)
<zdobbie_> I'm looking for them laughs, not them feels
<CrazyLemon> 500
<CrazyLemon> "Never send a human to do a machine's job."
<CrazyLemon> logan is also ok
<metalcamp_> je že na travnikih?
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> samo ni Å¡e blueraya
<yang_> pri bicikel.com so izdali knjige za kolesarske navdusence
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 18.5°C @12.05.2017 14:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 73% južni veter 3.21 m/s (11.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:36:07, Kulminacija: 13:00:26, Sončni zahod: 20:24:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 48min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21.8°C @12.05.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% jugozahodnik 4.4 m/s (15.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:34:38, Kulminacija: 12:59:40, Sončni zahod: 20:24:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 50min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/texas-14-year-old-virgin-falls-pregnant-after-flu-shot/
<jabuk> Texas: 14-Year Old Virgin Falls Pregnant After Flu Shot – World News Daily Report
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBXRJgSd-aU#t=5m50s
<jabuk> BONEY M. "Rasputin" [Album Version] - YouTube
<jabuk> Segundo single del album "Nightflight To Venus"
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgGzAKP_HuM
<jabuk> RASPUTIN - Vladimir Putin - Love The Way You Move (Funk Overload) @slocband - YouTube
<jabuk> RE-UPLOAD under permission with Slightly Left of Centre (SLC), FRESH and StudiaMONOLITH. Watch the original video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wga5A...
<yang> “We are devout Christians. If God made this birth possible, then who are we to judge the how or the why?” she ponders.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/msi-b350-tomahawk-am4-motherboard-review/
<jabuk> MSI B350 Tomahawk (AM4) Motherboard Review | KitGuru
<jabuk> An overclockable and LED lit AM4 motherboard for £100.
<yang> http://imgur.com/a/XGx6U
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 0 views.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a imaš ti porihtat iptv stream na kodiju? pa lahk poshareas? :D
<dz0ny_> jst mam cable tv :)
<dz0ny_> sam k sem delal z iptv sm uporabil tvheadend
<CrazyLemon> taprav playlist moram dobit :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a misliš če mu not dam usb wifi stick da ga bo prepoznal? :D
<CrazyLemon> ker tale wireless je obup
<dz0ny_> realtek ja
<dz0ny_> poglej librelec repo
<dz0ny_> mas kr zajeten kup wifijev
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj zaen chip ma tale belkin
<CrazyLemon> prepozna ga že
<CrazyLemon> evo sem se povezan na 3g router
<CrazyLemon> ker stupid  software lista unique list
<CrazyLemon> ne glede na to kater interface najde wifi
<CrazyLemon> ne deva
<CrazyLemon> and i dont know why
<zdobbie> dewa*
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa dewa!
<CrazyLemon> sam podaljšek je rabu!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e HBo je!
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil še EPG
<CrazyLemon> bi bilo awesome :)
<CrazyLemon> ni eurosporta :(
<dz0ny_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1618.01, low: 1585.11, high: 1712.44, bid: 1614.00, ask: 1616.00
<CrazyLemon> quasar je pain in the arse
<CrazyLemon> še s traktom se noče povezat
<pitastrudl> faking tplink, max 16 portov lahko forwardaš, moram manualno multiplexat iste porte za različn software
<CrazyLemon> my tplink works just fine
<pitastrudl> a mi ga posodiš
<CrazyLemon> niet
<CrazyLemon> ga pa prodam...60juros
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  kupim za 6juros
<zdobbie> kupim za 5
<matjaz> jest ti mojga linksysa dam za 5
<pitastrudl> sklepam da ni gigabitn
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> ti nisi gigabitn!
<matjaz> seveda ni
<pitastrudl> rip
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-13
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18403263_763728863804767_4231196315979329105_n.jpg?oh=e0f3d8d4c992b00c93964310dca4428e&oe=59BBD771
<yang> Å kisoti
<dz0ny_> tole je tud kr ugodna zadeva http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_424953.html?wid=21
<sasa84> hejhou :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zdaj to omenjaš!
<CrazyLemon> kje si bil prej!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> oooo CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84 :)
 * sasa84 pomežikne in prime CrazyLemon  za rit
<sasa84> *pimp style*
 * CrazyLemon nežno spusti golobčka
<sasa84> :S
<sasa84> to ni blo glih nežno no ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 evo ti priložnost.. 27.5 bo POK
<idioterna> tapravga si izbrala
<CrazyLemon> lahk greš s kolesom
<sasa84> a gre kdo iz kanala na POK?
<idioterna> ce gres s kolesom grem mogoce loh s tabo
<CrazyLemon> hvala idioterna..that means a lot to me
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zihr gre vsaj p0_lz
<CrazyLemon> pa lynx bo verjetno tudi tam
<sasa84> bigi?
<CrazyLemon> probably
<idioterna> BigWhale: a gres na pok
<idioterna> hm js morm se karto kupt ce hocm bit taprav cajt v lj
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, v bistvu lani nisem bil, tako da skor ziher
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> ma kdo mogoce kako kodo za ekwb?
<CrazyLemon> 1337
<sasa84> lol
<slax0r> ....
<matjaz> oh, nism vedu, da lahko shareaš fajle med več Nextcloud serverjiž
<matjaz> najs
<sasa84> slax0r: juhuuu
<Lurker69> wow, respet za siol in si-cert
<Lurker69> čeprav ma vsak kovanc dve plati
<Lurker69> ravnokar me je kical gospod iz 0801000 (SIOL help line)
<Lurker69> baje je moj IP udeležen v hackerskih napadih
<yang> Ja nimas kaj, ce so te inficirali, lahko samo formatiras
<Lurker69> možakar ni vedel nič o medijsko precej izpostavljenem ransomware ki je okužil monhe računalinke po celem svetu, ohromil UK zdravstveni sistem in med drugim ustavil proizvodnjo tudi v novomešme revozu
<Lurker69> ne ne ni panike
<Lurker69> stvar je da so zaznali da sem včeraj raziskoval ta ransomware
<yang> a to je windows virus
<Lurker69> ja only windows
<Lurker69> je kombinacija že znanega WannCRy ransomwra, ki se standardno širi z elektronsko pošto in zip priponkami
<Lurker69> ampak je izboljšan z dvemi NSA orodji
<Lurker69>  ETERNALBLUE and DOUBLEPULSAR
<yang> verjetno je kaj v zvezi z nedavnim razkritjem, da so vsi inteli od 2008 dalje luknjasti
<Lurker69> Aprile je TheSahdowbrokers objavil kar veliko NSA hackerskih zero day orodij, ki jih je NSA zbirala skozi leta in nikoli javila proizvajalcem
<Lurker69> Microsoft je zadevo zakrpal Marca, ampak veliko računalnikov ni updatanih
<Lurker69> še posebej računalniki v proizvodnji ali bolnicah ki nadzirajo druge stroje, ti računalinki pogosto nsio vzdževani, ker "ko enkrat dela ne šlataj"
<Lurker69> https://technet.microsoft.com/library/security/MS17-010 tole je microsoft fix
<Lurker69> problem je bil v  SMB (server message block) , kis skrbi za zaznavanje računalnikov v microsoft LAN omrežju
<Lurker69> lahko ga izkoristiš da pridobiš pravice vseh uporabnikov na omrežju in izvšiš ukaze na vseh računalnikih v omrežju z pravicami uporabinkon na teh računalnikih
<Lurker69> ta NSA trik je bil izkoriščen da se je ransomware razširil po lokanlnem LAN omrežju
<Lurker69> torej, kako je ena tajnica odprla priponko, se je ransomware lahko razšitril na vse raćunalnike v omrežju
<Lurker69> groza za administratorje računalniških učilnic :D
<Lurker69> OK razlog za klic
<Lurker69> ransowmeare je vseboval killswitch, za primer da želijo enkripcijo ustaviti (zgleda da kdorkoli je sprožil ta napad ni dovolj dobro preveril kode da bi killswitch odstranil)
<Lurker69> ransomware je enostavno preveil  eno zelo dolgo interentno domeno, in če se domena odzove se enkripcija ne izvede
<Lurker69> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/may/13/accidental-hero-finds-kill-switch-to-stop-spread-of-ransomware-cyber-attack
<jabuk> 'Accidental hero' halts ransomware attack and warns: this is not over | Technology | The Guardian
<jabuk> Expert who stopped spread of attack by activating software’s ‘kill switch’ says criminals will ‘change the code and start again’
<Lurker69> tale pob je to ugotovil včeraj, registriral domeno, nanjo naložil skoraj prazen index.html in zelo efektivno preprečil vse nadaljne izvršitve enkripcije
<Lurker69> včeraj ko sme bral tele članke sem seveda kliknil na to domeno (dvakrat se mi zdi)
<Lurker69> in ta klik je očitno spožil alarm na SI-CERTu
<Lurker69> fino da so poskrbeli da me je moj ISP poklical po telfonu
<Lurker69> očitno fantje in dekleta na SI-CERTu opravljajo svoje delo
<Lurker69> malo manj fino pa je da sedaj vem da SI-CERT očitno nadzira ves SIOLov IP promet, čeprav me to niti ne preseneča, verjetno spremljajo ves slovenski IP promet
<slax0r> woah
<Lurker69> ali pa so bili morda obveščeni od podobnih organizacij iz tujine
<slax0r> wall of text
<slax0r> tl;dr
<Lurker69>  v glavne,: NE KLIKAJTE TISTEGA LINKA (namenoma ga nisem prilepil v chat)
<slax0r> ....
<slax0r> zdaj pa MORAM kliknit
<Lurker69> jes sme ga kliknil enkrat včeraj in enkrat danes
<Lurker69> kake 45 min po današnjem kliku sem dobil klik od siola
<Lurker69> Ker WannaCry ransomware vedno pred enkripcijo preveri to domeno, je to zelo dober način za odkrivanje okuženih računalnikov.
<CrazyLemon> Lurker69 i'd disagree
<Lurker69> http://www.zurnal24.si/revoz-napad-hekerji-izsiljevalska-okuzba-bolnisnice-clanek-290521
<jabuk> Revoz tarča napada - zurnal24
<CrazyLemon> js bi reku da se spremlja samo tist server na katerega si kliknu
<jabuk> Žrtev izsiljevalske okužbe tudi Revoz. Napad, ki je zajel skoraj sto držav po vsem svetu, povzroča številne neprijetnosti. V težavah so tudi bolnišnice.
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ves siol ip promet :)
<Lurker69> tale članek je kar dober za naše loge
<slax0r> nsa is watching u
<Lurker69> CrazyLemon: je verjetno majo filtre nastavljene in opazujejo samo kdo obišče določen IP
<Lurker69> ampak to pomeni da lako nadzirajo katerikoli IP, če želijo
<slax0r> in to te preseneca?
<Lurker69> s čimer ni načeloma nič narobe
<CrazyLemon> Lurker69 CERT? ne verjamem :)
<sasa84> kam je treba kliknt? :P
<slax0r> ne, siol
<slax0r> oz. kater kol isp
<Lurker69> Gospod na siolu je rekel da so dobili prijavo iz SI-CERTa
<slax0r> ne vem zakaj bi bilo to cudno
<slax0r> sasa84: na moj levi nipl, teehee :)
<Lurker69> https://www.cert.si/si-cert-2017-03/
<jabuk> SI-CERT 2017-03 / Širitev izsiljevalske okužbe WannaCry : SI-CERT
<CrazyLemon> siol že..sam še vedno menim da CERT države kjer je strežnik/domena ima tist strežnik pod svojim nadzorom in sporoča "lokalnim" CERTom če zaznajo kakšno povezavo
<Lurker69> V temle čanku je LINK KI GA NE KLIKAJTE https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/wana-decrypt0r-ransomware-using-nsa-exploit-leaked-by-shadow-brokers-is-on-a-rampage/
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> toliko linkov na članku
<CrazyLemon> s/na/v
<Lurker69> CrazyLemon: je to je mogoče, sej sem omenil da so mogoče dobili obvestil od CERTa iz tujine
<Lurker69> sem jim poslal mail, morda bom dobil več informacij od CERTa
<Lurker69> ampak kul, so ažurni, vsaj nekaj delajo
<slax0r> mislim da so zdaj vsi na trnih
<slax0r> upam da bo to M$ kar malo speklo
<CrazyLemon> lol..right :D
<slax0r> nekje sem zasledil da bi naj to bilo samo na windoze < 10
<slax0r> torej ocitno so napako odpravili na novejsih verzijah
<sasa84> a če maš ubuntu ni panike pol? :P
<slax0r> in niso popatchali starih
<slax0r> sasa84: ce mas kaj v glavi ni panike
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> pa ce vsi ki so z teboj v mrezi imajo kaj v glavi :)
<Lurker69> fajn da so za NSA/CIA kopičenje zero day hroščev plačali angleški zdravstveni sistem in podobni
<Lurker69> slax0r: ne vsi widnowsi
<Lurker69> https://technet.microsoft.com/library/security/MS17-010
<jabuk> Microsoft Security Bulletin MS17-010 - Critical
<Lurker69> od viste do 10, in starejši tudi
<Lurker69> vsi ki niso updatali od marca so potencialne žrtve
<Lurker69> ampak samo če je nekdo na tvojem lokanem LANu odprl okuženoi priponko
<slax0r> correction: ce je kdo na tvojem lokalnem lanu ki ima dostop do tvoje masine odprl okuzeno priponko
<matjaz> ni nujno samo lokalno, vsaj pri NHS ni bilo
<slax0r> no ja, vse kamor mas rdp dostop
<Lurker69> sasa84: ne ubuntu in vse otale linux distribucije ki niso stare deset let so  varne, čeprav je tisti Vault 7 leak orodij od CIE na wikileaksu vseboval nekaj linux orodij, ampak se mi zdi da nič kritičnega kar ni bilo pokrpano že pred leti
<matjaz> https://www.engadget.com/2017/05/13/Microsoft-WindowsXP-WannaCrypt-NHS-patch/
<jabuk> Microsoft patches Windows XP to fight 'WannaCrypt' attacks
<jabuk> Microsoft officially ended its support for most Windows XP computers back in 2014, but today it's delivering one more public patch for the 16-year-old OS. As de...
<sasa84> pač...glavno je, da ne odpiraš stvari, ki niso za odpret :P
<Lurker69> ja zdrava pamet je še vedno najboljši antivirus
<Lurker69> osebno sem, do zdaj, "popravljal" ransomware računalnike pri dveh žlahtnikih, dve leti nazaj pa eno leto nazaj
<Lurker69> servisi majo verjetno veliko strank s tem sranjem
<Lurker69> in pobje ki to spravijo skupaj zaslužijo ogromne vsote
<slax0r> saj ko je enkrat kriptirano dvomim da si lahko kaj dosti dekriptiral, ali so res tako boge nekripcije?
<slax0r> enkripcije*
<matjaz> ne moreš nič
<slax0r> se lahko pobrises pod nosom pa gres naprej
<matjaz> BACKUP ALL THE PORN
<slax0r> ne bom pa nekomu placeval 500eur zato da mi bo mogoce dekriptiral nekaj slik
<Lurker69> za tale zadnji napad, so hackerji odprli celo telefonsko help linijo kjer so žrtve lahko poklicale da so dobili informacije kako kupiti in kazati bitcoine
<Lurker69> 300$ je bla cena, in čez nekaj časa se podvoji :D
<Lurker69> marketing pogruntan u nulo
<slax0r> zakon :)
<Lurker69> slax0r: za en primer sem resšil fajle, je bla ena stara verzije in sem naše postopek na enem forumu, se je dalo odkodirat z bruteforom po parih dneh, za drugi primer ni blo rešitve
<matjaz> https://blockchain.info/address/12t9YDPgwueZ9NyMgw519p7AA8isjr6SMw
<jabuk> Bitcoin Address 12t9YDPgwueZ9NyMgw519p7AA8isjr6SMw
<matjaz> https://blockchain.info/address/115p7UMMngoj1pMvkpHijcRdfJNXj6LrLn
<jabuk> Bitcoin Address 115p7UMMngoj1pMvkpHijcRdfJNXj6LrLn
<matjaz> https://blockchain.info/address/12t9YDPgwueZ9NyMgw519p7AA8isjr6SMw
<slax0r> anyhoo
<jabuk> Bitcoin Address 12t9YDPgwueZ9NyMgw519p7AA8isjr6SMw
<slax0r> I'm off
<slax0r> l8r
<matjaz> https://blockchain.info/address/13AM4VW2dhxYgXeQepoHkHSQuy6NgaEb94
<jabuk> Bitcoin Address 13AM4VW2dhxYgXeQepoHkHSQuy6NgaEb94
<matjaz> https://blockchain.info/address/115p7UMMngoj1pMvkpHijcRdfJNXj6LrLn
<jabuk> Bitcoin Address 115p7UMMngoj1pMvkpHijcRdfJNXj6LrLn
<matjaz> https://blockchain.info/address/13AM4VW2dhxYgXeQepoHkHSQuy6NgaEb94
<jabuk> Bitcoin Address 13AM4VW2dhxYgXeQepoHkHSQuy6NgaEb94
<matjaz> tole je neki denarnic napadalcev
<sasa84> zadeva je ful zoprna... lohk mi s faxa kej pošljejo in odpreš
<sasa84> a se da to še kej extra zaščitit?
<sasa84> a ni ena stran, da preveriš priponke al kaj že?
<Lurker69> ja, virustotal se mi zdi
<Lurker69> https://www.virustotal.com/
<jabuk> VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner
<jabuk> VirusTotal is a free virus, malware and URL onlinescanning service. File checking is done with more than 40 antivirussolutions. Files and URLs can be sent via web interface upload, emailAPI or making use of VirusTotal's browser extensions and desktopapplications.
<sasa84> mhm
<Lurker69> https://virusscan.jotti.org/en tule je Å¡e ena podobna stran
<Lurker69> po priporočilih https://krebsonsecurity.com/tag/jotti/
<matjaz> http://www.zdnet.com/article/fcc-chairman-browsing-history-freedom-of-information/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0g&utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=5916cc3db8a9fe00077225df&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
<jabuk> FCC chairman voted to sell your browsing history — so we asked to see his | ZDNet
<jabuk> Thanks to the FCC chairman, internet providers can now sell Americans' browsing histories for targeted advertising. We thought it was only fair to see his — so, we filed a Freedom of Information request.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/05/12/googles-project-treble-will-modularize-android-make-updates-faster/
<jabuk> Google's "Project Treble" will modularize Android to make updates faster
<jabuk> Easily the most annoying aspect of using an Android phone (with the exception of Pixel/Nexus) is slow updates. Android 7.1 (which came out last year) curre... by Corbin Davenport in Android O, Android OS, Development, Google, News
<CrazyLemon> 'bout freakin time!
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/GordonRamsay/status/862343245354774528
<jabuk> Gordon Ramsay on Twitter: "Giant turd https://t.co/qtgu9FRLLV"
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<sasa84> sej res ni lep :P
<CrazyLemon> res je..ni pa turd!
<dz0ny_> http://www.mju.gov.si/si/novinarsko_sredisce/novica/article/12926/8428/
<jabuk>  | Ministrstvo za javno upravo
<dz0ny_> VIÅ JI SVETOVALEC v Direktoratu za informatiko, Sektorju za informacijsko varnost
<dz0ny_> how timely
<CrazyLemon> how tall do u have to be
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Lurker69> SI-CERT mi je odgoviril na mejl
<Lurker69> http://image.prntscr.com/image/36de6bd0a5dd4428aaa300b54c124a90.png
<Lurker69> ne spremljajo promote ampak so bili obveščeni iz tujine
<Lurker69> ampak tale priponke je pa zanimiva :D
<Lurker69> ah cool
<Lurker69> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
<Lurker69> Version: GnuPG v2.0.22 (GNU/Linux)
<CrazyLemon> told u :)
<Lurker69> Signed on 2017-05-13 19:57 by si-cert@arnes.si (Key ID: 0x7231E551).
<Lurker69> uh sn rabu 10 minut za PGP
<Lurker69> se kdo od was spozna kir PGP software za emaile to uporabljajo?
<sasa84> pobje, evrovizija je :P
<Lurker69> jaz vem samo za enigmail addon za thunderbird, ampak nisem z njim poskušal
<sasa84> sej veste...freedom, justice for all ipd... :P
<yang> mutt ima tudi PGP plugin
<yang> ki kar v redu deluje
<yang> za CLI verzijo
<Lurker69> da pa ročno preveriš morš pa pogruntat točno kire vrstice iz sourca so vključene in kere ne
<Lurker69> ja toti pluginin ponavadi delujejo, vsaj isti client na isti client, če pa nimaš istega softwara instaliranega je pa jeba
<yang> https://emailselfdefense.fsf.org/en/
<jabuk> Email Self-Defense - a guide to fighting surveillance with GnuPG encryption
<jabuk> Email surveillance violates our fundamental rights and makes free speech risky. This guide will teach you email self-defense in 40 minutes with GnuPG.
<Lurker69> se mi zdi da sem bral nekje da gmail načrtuje PGP v online webail clientu, sam neki mučkajo
<yang> haha
<yang> gmail
<yang> pa kaj da bos imel privatni kljuc uploadan na gmailu
<yang> to jeto nima nobenega smisla
<yang> to nima nobenega smisla
<yang> privatni kljuc mora biti samo tebi dostopen
<Lurker69> ja privatni ključ je problem
<Lurker69> https://boingboing.net/2014/06/04/google-announces-end-to-end-en.html
<jabuk> Google announces end-to-end encryption for Gmail (a big deal!) / Boing Boing
<Lurker69> >  through Firefox plugin or Chrome plugin,
<Lurker69> tale članek iz 2017 pa tud ne zgleda preveč optimistično https://www.wired.com/2017/02/3-years-gmails-end-end-encryption-still-vapor/
<yang> dokler ima gmail dostop do privatnega in javnega kljuca je nesmiselno, no razen pac ce zelis da imajo tudi oni vpogled v PGP korespondenco....tehnicna integracija je mozna znotraj njihovega sistema, vendar to iznici tvojo zasebnost
<Lurker69> niti ni presentljivo da nočjo preveč forsirat PGP, ker jim to onemogoči skeniranje emailov za advertizing
<yang> Lurker69: predlagam, ti da se seznanis z smartcard integracijo za PGP, da ne hranis privatnega kljuca na disku
<yang> torej da imas privatni kljuc fizicno locen in ga uporabis samo po potrebi
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: matjaz https://github.com/kszaq/LibreELEC.tv/commit/8ab167cafa2035175540562e6bbdbd2e78ec43aa
<yang> zadostuje ze usb kljucek recimo da to uredis
<Lurker69> ponavadi ne rabim neke KGB tier varnosti, ker mam na večini računalnikov windowse uporabljalm Kelopata paket, in ročno kriptiram pa podpisujem u text managerju
<Lurker69> in keywring ma svoj passphrase
<Lurker69> drgač za online orodja mi je pa wšeč pristop kot ga uporablja ZeroBin
<Lurker69> http://sebsauvage.net/wiki/doku.php?id=php:zerobin
<jabuk> php:zerobin [Wiki de sebsauvage.net]
<dz0ny_> no ko si polinkal na php se je končalo :)
<Lurker69> ključ je dejansko v linku, ki pa se ne pošlje na server ampak se uporabi samo lokano
<Lurker69> ja je pa php
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ksn movie za pogledat
<Lurker69> ampak je način da server nima dostopa do ključa, uporabnik pa ga ima, če je PHP legitimen
<Lurker69> dot kims mega ma nek podobn sistem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ drugače je pa min kok? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nič pametnega ni
<matjaz> dz0ny_, Logan
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-14
<CrazyLemon> https://www.malwaretech.com/2017/05/how-to-accidentally-stop-a-global-cyber-attacks.html
<metalcamp> dan!
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1661.00, low: 1559.98, high: 1661.13, bid: 1661.00, ask: 1661.13
<yang> slax0r: Ali obstaja tromeja (tromejni kamen) kjer se stikata slovenija-hrvaska-madzarska, ali je samo dvomeja tam, iz MAPS ni ravno najbolj razvidno ?
<CrazyLemon> buhdej!
<dz0ny_> let it rain, let it rain
<idioterna> mislim da je slax0r blizje drugi tromeji
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ lucky!
<CrazyLemon> mi se pa kle kuhamo!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.3°C @14.05.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% severozahodnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:36:52, Kulminacija: 13:02:47, Sončni zahod: 20:28:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 51min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny_> 19?
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. pršu sm do zaključka da bom verjetno kupu msi b350 tomahawk matično
<dz0ny_> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 18.6°C @14.05.2017 10:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:33:18, Kulminacija: 12:59:31, Sončni zahod: 20:25:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 52min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ but! 10:00 UTC vs 10:10 UTC!
<CrazyLemon> Temperatura zraka na 2 m 14.5.2017 ob 11:00 uri je 20,2°C
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a boš vodno hlajenju tud dal :)?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ don't be silly :)
<CrazyLemon> amd cooler bo gor.. :)
<CrazyLemon> če ne bo preveč glasn
<CrazyLemon> kar pa glede na reviewe..ne bo :)
<dz0ny_> kakšno ohišje?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ define r5
<dz0ny_> ni mal velik za to matično?
<idioterna> renault 5 :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj pa vem..podpira ATX matične in manjše formate
<CrazyLemon> tko da..ne? :D
<CrazyLemon> je pa kr visoko ohišje
<CrazyLemon> tko da zaenkrat Å¡e ne vem kje bo :D
<dz0ny_> hm pa je res atx matična
<dz0ny_> na sliki zgleda precej manjša
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny_> miniatx on the other hand https://goo.gl/photos/1TUmPebjaFmVvdVS6
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ its so..mini
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kako glasna je ta zadeva?
<dz0ny_> zelo tiha
<dz0ny_> db meter na androidu ne dela
<metalcamp> yang: afaik ne, v tem delu slovenije je tromeja samo na goričkem
<metalcamp> mislim, tromejni kamen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ works for me
<CrazyLemon> TIL da lahko uporabiš številčnico (num pad?) pri youtube videih
<zdobbie> cemu?
<zdobbie> s kaksnim namenom?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie skok na začetek je 0
<CrazyLemon> in potem video.length()/9
<zdobbie> nope
<zdobbie> ce pritisnes 9, te ne vrze na konec videa
<CrazyLemon> res je
<CrazyLemon> vrže te video.length() - video.length()/9
<zdobbie> ne
<CrazyLemon> ja
<zdobbie> video.length() * (x / 10)
<CrazyLemon> x is not defined
<idioterna> x je cifra k jo prtisnes?
<CrazyLemon> in ja..res je 10..my bad :)
<zdobbie> COLLEGE HERE I COME
<lynxlynxlynx> metalcamp: res je, imamo samo dve tromeji
<matjaz> http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/business/2015/06/22/net-of-insecurity-part-3/
<jabuk> These hackers warned the Internet would become a security disaster. Nobody listened. | The Washington Post
<jabuk> As the Web arrived in the 1990s, tech giants churned out flawed products, unleashing bugs that persist today.
<zdobbie> ooooolllldd
<matjaz> well yea, but still relevant
<zdobbie> but also old
<zdobbie> HashtagTrue HashtagOverAndOut
<msev-> Naslednji paketi imajo nerešene odvisnosti:
<msev->  flatpak : Odvisen od: libostree-1-1 (>= 2016.15) vendar ne bo nameščen
<msev->            Priporoča: xdg-desktop-portal-gtk ali
<msev->                        xdg-desktop-portal-backend
<msev-> kvajzj to
<msev-> v službi sm loh inštaliral
<msev->  nvidia-367 : Odvisen od: nvidia-375 vendar ne bo nameščen
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.9°C @14.05.2017 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% severozahodnik 3.6 m/s (13.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:36:52, Kulminacija: 13:02:47, Sončni zahod: 20:28:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 51min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> msev-: dej pejstn vse kar pise
<idioterna> k iz tega se ne vid kaj je narobe
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 24°C @14.05.2017 12:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:33:44, Kulminacija: 13:00:48, Sončni zahod: 20:27:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 54min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> v lj je bla lih nevihta
<idioterna> zdej se pa zgleda nova prpravla
<sasa84> neki sem razmišlala, da grem na bajk :D
<sasa84> .vreme vrhniak
<sasa84> .vreme vrhnika
<jabuk> ARSO: Vrhnika (310m): 24°C @14.05.2017 12:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% južni veter 1.36 m/s (4.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:33:18, Kulminacija: 13:00:31, Sončni zahod: 20:27:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 54min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Vrhnika (310m): 24°C @14.05.2017 12:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% južni veter 1.36 m/s (4.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:33:18, Kulminacija: 13:00:31, Sončni zahod: 20:27:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 54min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> sasa84: .radar poglej
<idioterna> to je najbols za planirat bicik
<idioterna> l
<sasa84> .radar logatec
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> se mi zdi, da solidno kaže :D
<sasa84> al pa ne znam slik brat :D
<idioterna> ja zgleda k da pr vas nau nc :)
<idioterna> do vas pridt pa clovk suh trenutno ne more
<sasa84> dns razmišljam o mali daljši turci :D
<sasa84> to je slišat, ko da grem na 100 km
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> pejt na zahod
<idioterna> do raka pejt
<idioterna> tm je ful lustn
<idioterna> do hotela pa nazaj je cist ok pomoje
<idioterna> za takle dan
<CrazyLemon> F .radar
<CrazyLemon> windy.com poglej
<idioterna> do raka si skos v hosti, veter ni tak problem
<sasa84> ej, zadnč sem šla...prot vetru
<CrazyLemon> windy ni sam za veter :)
<sasa84> goniš goniš...pa voziš tolk počas d .. :)
<sasa84> razmišljala sem planina-kalce-logatec pa domov čez laze
<idioterna> aja to bo easy
<idioterna> to je skos lepo ravna cesta
<sasa84> pač počas malo podaljšujem
<sasa84> ene dobrih 30km je to
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pa edini strm klanc bos ubistvu na dol odpelala
<sasa84> tak mal daljši klanc je edino od planine proti ivanjemu selu
<sasa84> zadnjič sem šla obratno...od planine gor proti uncu
<idioterna> ja tam je na easy klanc
<yang> Evo ravno z Rašice nazaj doma
<yang> Sem se izognil plohi
<yang> metalcamp: tukaj mi izgleda kot tromeja, samo je sredi reke Mure https://goo.gl/maps/v3tf2CbxiTP2
<matjaz> a je tole najožji del države?
<matjaz> v 20m greš skozi 3 države
<sasa84> nč miške...pridni bodte :)
<sasa84> papa
<yang> matjaz: izgleda tako
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: v bistvu imamo vsaj še eno tromejo, samo je že stvar definicije
<lynxlynxlynx> izračunal sem, da je blizu vrhnike notranja tromeja, točka na kateri si enako oddaljen od treh držav (it, at, hr); podobno je še ena višje gor z madžarsko
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: zanimivo
<yang> imas koordinate ?
<idioterna> slovenija - avstrija - madzarska je v neki hosti
<idioterna> slovenija - italija - avstrija pa na hribu
<yang> si bil na obeh tromejah ?
<idioterna> s kolesom no less
<idioterna> ostale so pa pod vodo
<idioterna> tko da ni za s kolesom
<idioterna> razn ce je rostfrej
<idioterna> pri obeh tromejah na suhem je bajtica zraven
<idioterna> sam tam v hosti je bla videt zapuscena
<idioterna> na gorenjskem je bla sicer zaprta ko sm prsu, ampak je zgledal kot da kdaj tudi obratuje
<idioterna> do obeh pelje cist spodobna cesta
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: ja
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: mislim da mi je razlagal prijatelj z vrhnike o tem
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, nimam pri roki, samo sliko: https://sorbusaria.files.wordpress.com/2016/10/voronoi-noded-geoss.jpeg
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: se bom zmenil z njim, ker verjetno ve, kje bi to bilo
<lynxlynxlynx> če hočeš koordinate, samo poženem qgis ...
<lynxlynxlynx> topo podlago v članku sem imel napačni projekciji in je več metrov zamika
<yang> aha
<yang> no
<yang> ko bos uspel mi javi se koordinate prosim
<yang> idioterna: ja, planiram enkrat iti pogledat
<idioterna> s kolesom pejt
<yang> mimo geossa pa sem se ze peljal, samo nikoli zares ustavil
<yang> to je ko gres iz LJ proti litiji
<idioterna> ja je kr dol s ceste treba
<yang> a ni tik ob glavni cesti, al je tam nek spomenik padlim borcem pa sem zamesal
<lynxlynxlynx> 1585826 5783192
<yang> aja spodnja slivna, ne nisem bil tam
<yang> neki drucga sem mogu vidt ocitno
<yang> hvala lynxlynxlynx
<idioterna> jsm su v istem dnevu na oboje
<idioterna> z radgone do kakosezerece
<idioterna> en priimk je
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: kaksna koordinata je to ?
<lynxlynxlynx> v metrih
<idioterna> kuzma
<idioterna> pol sm su pa po avstrijski stran do korenskega sedla
<idioterna> pa nazaj gor na tromejo
<idioterna> okol 14h sm rabu
<yang> wow
<Guest51> za?
<Guest51> todd here
<Guest51> noce spremenit nicknejma
<idioterna> Guest51: od severovzhodne do severozahodne tromeje
<idioterna> sej je v glavnem ravnina
<idioterna> par klancov je sele pol prot beljaku
<Guest51> o najs
<Guest51> kdaj si pa Å¡u
<idioterna> hm zdej je pa ze kr dolg tega
<idioterna> pomoje 2011
<yang> to je potem kakih 300+ KM ?
<idioterna> 270
<yang> 270 / 14 = approx. 19.285714 km/h
<idioterna> ja, tm nekje je povprecje
<idioterna> sam to je s postanki vred
<lynxlynxlynx> lepo
<dz0ny_> .yt dragons whatever it takes
<jabuk> Imagine Dragons - Whatever It Takes (Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGlEZpOVjGo
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon>  howdy!
<metalcamp> dan
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> ajm bek!
<CrazyLemon> :(
<sasa84> .yt don't worry be happy bobby
<jabuk> Bobby McFerrin - Don't Worry Be Happy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU
<sasa84> for you CrazyLemon
<sasa84> idioterna: prevozila začrtano pot...par kapljic dežja sem vmes srečala :P
<slax0r> 'if (swFactFinderSuggest == undefined) {} else {'
<slax0r> FUCK YEA
<sasa84> slax0r: za današnjo vožnjo rabim kudos!
 * sasa84 bla pridna!
<slax0r> jaz pa da mi cigel pade na glavo... :)
<sasa84> zakaj slax0r ?
<sasa84> tnx za kudos! :D
<sasa84> a nisem bla pridna?
<lynxlynxlynx> tako grozno kodo bere
<sasa84> swašta
<sasa84> a ni v nedeljo off? :)
<zdobbie> nkol
 * CrazyLemon gre po kokice
<CrazyLemon> what happens if its undefined?!?!
<CrazyLemon> tell us gaddemnit!
<idioterna> sasa84: refreshing?
<idioterna> al zoprn dez
<zdobbie> why not both?
<zdobbie> u, piknikoval boste
<zdobbie> dejte v /topic
<zdobbie> a n!
<sasa84> idioterna: v redu je blo...ker ni scal na polno... par kapelj pade tko da Å¡e jakne si nism dala gor
<zdobbie> noice
<dz0ny_> lucky ones
<dz0ny_> jst sem z enga dela na drug bežal
<zdobbie> et tu? na kolesu?
<dz0ny_> jes
<zdobbie> kul
<zdobbie> kdo se sploh kle ne kolesari?
<zdobbie> aja, speed
<zdobbie> *obviously*
<yang__> kolesarski virus na #ubuntu-si
<yang__> jst imam samo mestni bicikel
<yang__> kripo
<yang> vse dobre so mi že sunili
<zdobbie> sharing economy
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> a taku
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> če pošlješ sms na 00386 ti zaračunajo kot da si poslal v tujino sms!
<CrazyLemon> A1 good for you!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, a si to na Twitterju vidu?
<matjaz> alternative facts
<CrazyLemon> matjaz fejsbukih
<matjaz> tist je narobe razložen
<CrazyLemon> matjaz js sm 3x prebral pa še vedno ne vidim kako je narobe razložen :D
<matjaz> iz tujine je bil SMS na 00386 poslan
<matjaz> zajebal je support
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ampak specialisti so ugotovili drugače!
<matjaz> ja sej specialisti so prav povedal
<matjaz> sporočilo je šlo na 00386
<dz0ny_> a ni po novem roaming isto zaračunan'
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo enkrat marca
<zdobbie> fake news!!
<pitastrudl> kje bi lahko kupu vijake za diske?
<pitastrudl> 3.5" diski
<pitastrudl> to so m4 vijaki ne?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon, mogoce veš če jih majo v obiju
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-07
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> ha chanserv
<napsy_> lp
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7838.94, low: 7711.03, high: 8083.55, bid: 7818.17, ask: 7838.90
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk5> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 9343.99, low: 9207.00, high: 9670.00, bid: 9343.99, ask: 9346.99
<slax0r> 2k by june
<zdobbie> fo sho
<slax0r> ajde pravniki #ubunutu-si
<slax0r> a lahko delodajalec delavcu NE da dopusta na delovno dobo?
<idioterna> ja, lahko mu ga ne da
<idioterna> ker je zakon o tem prenehal veljati
<idioterna> dopust na delovno dobo dobis samo se po nekaterih panoznih kolektivnih pogodbah
<idioterna> v IT ne racunat s tem
<slax0r> ni za IT
<slax0r> medicina
<slax0r> a se da to kje prebrat?
<idioterna> http://www.pisrs.si/Pis.web/pregledPredpisa?id=KOLP52
<jabuk5> Kolektivna pogodba za zaposlene v zdravstveni negi
<jabuk5> Kolektivna pogodba za zaposlene v zdravstveni negi. SOP 1998-01-2770. EVA -. EPA -
<idioterna> 47. člen
<idioterna> to je latest veljavna, sm preveri
<idioterna> l
<slax0r> "Dolžina letnega dopusta je odvisna od delovne dobe"
<idioterna> ja, tam mas napisan
<idioterna> kolk dni za kolk dobe
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> hvala
<CrazyLemon> jutri google io18
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-08
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<msev--> wazzap niggaz
<napsy> lp
<msev--> lynxlynxlynx a zj še kj smučate?
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro; msev--: v soboto smo hotl, pa je vreme ponagajalo
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče še enkrat, pol bo pa najbrž mimo
<msev--> no djte mi kj povedat mal vnaprej mogoče se bom prdružu kj :), če ne pa nasledn let :)
<msev--> boste po mailu se vrjetn menl ane?
<CrazyMelon> maybe there's a reason you are not on the mailing list :p
<msev--> I am CrazyMelon :D
<CrazyMelon> or are you :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, se bom probal spomnit
<lynxlynxlynx> niso več idealne razmere
<CrazyMelon> l8r g8r
<msev--> lynxlynxlynx, a plezate tut kj polet?
<lynxlynxlynx> že zdej
<zdobbie> "se bom probal spomnit" *zing*
<msev--> kaj pa greste kj, a plezališča a kko? a maš vse doma ala kline, jebice, frende?
<lynxlynxlynx> plezališča, največ na primorskem; jst sicer manj
<msev--> odlično :) bi se prdružu kdaj :)
<msev--> to pa fix grem sam da so kšne 4ke 5ke pa da mi kšne vpne hahaha :D
<msev--> zihrat pa znam kukrtolk dobr, itak z grigrijem nemorš zafrknt...z reversotam pa tut znam
<idioterna> o msev--
<idioterna> nc updatov nismo bral
<zdobbie> let's keep it that way
<metalcamp> +1
<zdobbie> jao te kolesarji http://www.delo.si/images/slike/2018/05/07/AFP_Photo2018050613075327259300.jpg
<msev--> idioterna, čak ti dam update zj na hitro :D
<msev--> bil sem na islandiji zj :)
<msev--> 11 dni top je blo, sem posnel tut z dronom. pokažem filmčk ko zeditiram
 * b4d interested too
<lynxlynxlynx> islandija je res super
<idioterna> msev--: a z dekletom?
<msev--> ne žal
<slax0r> zdobbie: kater si ti?
<msev--> z uno bejbo se jutr dobiva bomo vidl kko bo...je pa kr pestro zj pr bejbah, ena me hoče sam za sex kr je vredu js jo nočem za kj druzga...dve sta mi pa všeč za punce in se počas odvija bomo vidl...to je nekak trenutno stanje :D
<msev--> ampak trenutno me je tok plezanje potegnil notr da mi je nekak vseen za bejbe
<zdobbie> slax0r: un k bedira za racunalnikom
<msev--> lynxlynxlynx, tut srečo smo mel z vremenom..razn zadnje dva dni k smo bli v reykjaviku k se je na pet minut menal sneg, dež, babje pšeno pa sonce
<msev--> loh kšn neobdelan drone footage pokažem če vas zanima
<msev--> loh Kerid al pa kšn slap al pa kj
<msev--> :D
<msev--> al pa Jokusarlon al kko je že uno
<msev--> lynxlynxlynx, a si ti kj s cepini tm po kšni špaltni abzajlov al pa kj?
<b4d> msev--: link us
<lynxlynxlynx> niso jih hotl sposodit (brez vodiča), tako da leseni štrclji namesto cepinov
<lynxlynxlynx> tam v glavnem narodnem parku, se ne spomnim imena
<msev--> huddooo :), no sj tokrat nism nč ampak dobr sj mam npr Mer de Glace v Chamonixu k loh to probam :D
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e pred jokulsarlonom
<msev--> ja vem neki Vatnajokullblabla
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče; to je sicer največji ledenik
<msev--> a maš kšne fotke tega početja? :D
<msev--> a ste tut kšn "mlin" najdl?
<lynxlynxlynx> mlin?
<lynxlynxlynx> fotke so, samo ne bremzanja s "cepini"
<lynxlynxlynx> je začel snežit in mudilo se nama je ujet kanadčanko, ki se je tačas zgubila ...
<lynxlynxlynx> ne najdem zdaj na karti, tudi osm ima precej slabo
<msev--> mlin to so kao tuneli iz vrha ledenika do dna..k voda teče notr
<msev--> in zgledajo hudi za plezanje
<msev--> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1e5VF9v3Ms2-thA-NCMqJTvRGCnjicWlq/view?usp=sharing
<jabuk5> DJI_0003.MOV - Google Drive
<msev--> evo en posnetek iz islandije
<msev--> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Yy4KPRgA8FBHZ7DEu20qDFdroUWO8Qw-/view?usp=sharing Å¡e en drug
<jabuk5> DJI_0003.MOV - Google Drive
<msev--> z istim imenom lol
<msev--> komentar na filmčke? :D
<slax0r> phantom 3?
<speed-> lepo
<msev--> dji mavic
<msev--> pro :D
<slax0r> a, kul
<msev--> čeprov zj bo pršu vn mavic pro 2 ampak mi je vseen, k sm ga rabu že za islandijo
<msev--> :D
<msev--> pa bogve kam ga bom še vzel in posnet kšne dobre stvari v tem vmesnem času
<slax0r> a je mount za gopro?
<msev--> ni
<msev--> ma svojo kamero pa brushless gimbal gor
<slax0r> but... gopro
<dz0ny> gre v stečaj
<speed-> kdo?
<zdobbie> pro go bankrupto
<napsy> kokr vem ma go pro dost crappy software
<napsy> tak da me ne preseneca
<speed-> jaz sem vcera dobo oculus go
<speed-> no kolega je naroco, ker pac v slo ne dostavlajo
<speed-> pa sem tak razocaran nad tem :L)
<zdobbie> ka mama nad sinom
<speed-> ja
<msev--> kaj pa te moti pri tem
<slax0r> nima beer holderja
<msev--> ja to zna bit slabo...a pa loh vmes sausage ješ k igraš a maš lahko mixed reality :D
<dz0ny> https://www.bloombergquint.com/onweb/2018/02/01/gopro-misses-already-low-sales-estimates-amid-talks-of-a-sale
<jabuk5> GoPro Misses Already Low Sales Estimates Amid Talks of Sale - Bloomberg Quint
<jabuk5> GoPro Misses Already Low Sales Estimates Amid Talks of a Sale
<dz0ny> zgleda da bo xiaomi gupu gopro
<CrazyLemon> danes je google io18
<slax0r> data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTEhIVFRUXFxgVFxUYGBcYGBcYGBcWFxgdGBgYHSggGB0lHRgYITEhJSkrLi4uGB8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFxAQGCsfHx0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLSstLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0rLSstLS0tNysrNystLTctKystLSsrLS0rK//AABEIALUBFwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAIDBQYBBwj/xABNEAABAwIDBAcEBgUJBQkAAAABAgMRAAQSITEFQVFhBhMicYGR8FKhsdEHFDJzweEjQnKy8SQlMzQ1YqKztBU2U3SCFhdEdYOEk8PE/8QAGQEA
<slax0r> AwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQF/8QAHxEBAQACAwEBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAECERIhMUEDURNC/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwC5YYThHZGg3DgKFN6zBMGATKuqcKcjB7eHDAg5zFWTI7Kf2R8BVsyf5hc+4uP3nKqlLe2GQ82krA+yqQhRbWElQMwlZThJEK0O41abPs0pTmkSczl5Ch9s7W/m5q2SlYdYeccUS05gCEl7AoLUnAucaMgSdcta0O1ejQYct0L2k6nr3OqALTJUpWFShgKWoSZGqgRE5TEK3ZgOpT7I8hTy2mPsp8hRj3RzBdN2q9oLHWoWtqGm+vUUQVhSurLISAZHYBPhJBu7dbLzjC19Z1eEpcgJUpC0yCoAQFA4gYgGAYGgnR7CquGwopwkkRi
<slax0r> wtLXBIkSUJIBggxVjbhtaUqSElJAIMDMHwq5+jk/1z79H+nZqltdj/wAhcura+W8Gg6QhTbaWldSVY0RgDqT2SMWM55wRlRoSpupT7KfIUgyn2U+Q+VRM7Mcds37sXTiMHXlLYQyUw0VhIJUgqzw551Fb2T3+zmL83SypwW61NYGQ3+mcbSpI7GKAFmM5y1paVyGBhPsp8hT+oT7KfIVyx6PXL9qh9q7UHVgKCFoa6oSrMGEYyAJ/Wk8d9RbF2e8/cXVt9YUlNssJU9ga6xRWMSUpGHAnCMySk/aTwJo0OScMJ9lPkKXVI4I8hQqGx9T+v2t25dsZyHW0IUUpWW1FBbbbIIIJhSTIBiJqXZXR+xc2Sp55DWNbT7j10bdPWtOKU4p6JTjBaWVJA1HVgUcRyQ
<slax0r> uXzCSpJBJSYVhaWoAwDBKUETBB8RRbIbWkKSElKgFJIAggiQRlwoLodsy5uGH3vr1xbkuHE0hDSUyGWsyl1tS0k8CcqZ0F2W5dWgX9aWyltLTaUIQ0QALdlckrQSTKjvo0XKrIsJ9lPkKXUJ9lPkKDt2CqwG0Gr5VwkIK1J6pCGVhtRS7gGAOpPZXBUo5jSKIYsVOW7t45drt2Wy6QENtrHVslSVKcxoUpclCjCCnKBrnRo+STqU+wnyFc6lPsp8hUNzs1xu2auheqdC1MZdU0ltSXloBwjBjSIVIlUjKZpXDa1vW7KXVNB1xaSpKUKPZZccH20kASjhS0OSfqE+ynyFc6hPsp8hQ2yLB5+9vLQ3TiRa9V+kDbOJwPIC04pRhyhYyA0oXZrLz1td3CrpaPq
<slax0r> y3mgkNswssJzKsSCZKpGUCnockqtpW4BO4Egq6pZQMJIVKwjDAIIJnKDRhbRpCPIVVWux31bIee+vXATgulm3AZ6sw49KJLeODBntTmYNWmwtgWL2zVPPtMqWtDynnl26Q40s4usHaTj/RmQP2RT0XKhXb5hKlJIkpyVhaWvCYBglCCAYIPjRLKW1JC0hJSoBSSAMwRII8KN+jN1SmLkrkEvnMpUglIZaCSUKzSSkAweNU9ps9KNnC9tr5x9plpSsK2m0NrRbylwJGBLiVQ2oAlRE5wRRocqJuC22lS1hCUpBUpRAyAzJ0odu8ZKgnCQpRISFNLRJAKiAVoAJgExyNM6SibR+DH6JYnhlrU/TCwctfqzr17cXKQ8vsOJZASRa3KsSerQklUJKRnHa0oG0/U
<slax0r> p9lPkKaplPsp8hUjuxyhLCru+dt3LhaWkNMtslAcWFKSjE40tRMAgqJSCRoJoO+s327tq0W8UhxQIfQhAJQUuAApXiCVBaUAwIPWJiMwAbEBhPsp8hXCyn2U+QodnZrqtoqsDdOAJaU+HQhnGpP8nSAQUYIxOOaJnsinWcjrElwuYHnWwshIJDaygyEACcSVDIbqBtL1CfZT5D5VzqU+ynyFSzXDQe0ZZT7KfIUqfXaJdDYVn7Ke4fAVaM/2C59xcfvOVWNfZT3D4Cmp2m6Nnrsvq8qUh1sOdYjD21LIVGv6wyq6z+1X7dT/ACd37s/EVqfpD/rOyf8Ank/uKrN7YaKmHUpEkoIEmM8oz3Z0b0k2q7dO2jibbCLa4D5BcR2gAUwmNDnv4VIW23/7b2d91cf
<slax0r> 5aqA6Uf1579hn4LoPa+2HVbQtb36sQhhDqFI6xGJRcSQCDplz41TbX6XJXduOLZW1jShKQSlRlAM6ZZzTkFsbj6OB/XPv0f6dmqzoV/Ydz33/AO+9Q3RTpH1Rf6tvrQ6tLghxKCIabQQUqz1SfOpGr9Ysl2TVn1BdS4FLDoW0jryouKQSesUoY1EJKQJgSBSpxZbFP8z3X7N58XKHtv8Ad+0+7sf85im7N2iq3adt1Wyn2nFLKShaEwHB20uYyDGIqIUmcjplnC5fOKsm7NNoGgjqE5PBSEpZcbUcOLtKEIMTnxpbPS2auFN7FSpCilXUgBSdU4lYZB3HOqXZV4bO4c6hh+4Cw2X0IS44sGVhDgcVIUoiQUqUMkJgiIVKq9eNiLP6vmAlHWdYnDAWFTGug0
<slax0r> qezuHLd9TzaA6lxCG3GyrCR1ZcUhTZIIJ/SKBSYnLMRBPo1QN7sKyctztKwwqZMurZOLq1JBJcKEmC04DJiMJIggTiB1uf5hvO7aX+puqgDv8AJTZWtmq1ZUSFlxxKiEKJKw2G1rkkdkSoBIOQMAVPY3CmmHbRduHmXFPmUu4FFNwtbi0qBAiC4oApOkaGluDVW/Qz+iu/v1/5DNVn0S/1BX/p/wCkt6E6LX1xasutrty4VurcSrrkkhKkpShKirMlISASdYmm9EH37K3LBt+sJwdpLiQJDDTZEKE6oPmKe4NUL0N/3UP/AC15/mP1cBJVsG6SkEks3wAGZJx3GQA31RbEauGNjnZimAVlp9rrQ6nBLynFAwRiyx+6iti9eE3CGtpNWzpW4U27jScIJPZWh
<slax0r> S1ThWMJJSCJKspkUbC3vGynY9mlQIITYAg6ghTAIPOg7l3A5buezcsJ/wDlWGP/ALfdRO2dopVb29n16bm4BYLy0EEDqSlbjjhGSMSkwE6kqGUAkC7TZUpshIBUClaQTHaQpK057s0jOlfTnjQ3SE2btzdqEh9dq3AOc4gyJnm5NV21Nmm12fdoUQevuXFZTpd3QAHeEuCe6gOmG0bi8t+pbY6o40uBSnUkS0esQOyJzcSjwmidtbXcuUobNuW09a24pRcQcm1Y9BmSSBT3C0Vv/YVx93e/5r9P2b/ZF3/77992qxF28LB2y+ryVi4QHOsThh1xxSSQROixIoi12iphl1hxhLrLinCCHAgw6SVoUFDiVQQdDuiSEtegn2Lv77/87FZzop/uq7/yu0P37mpe
<slax0r> iF6/aNvoUwXA48txB65KilBSlKEqUvNRSkATnMa0HscXDOx1bNLAK1M3LXWBxOAF8uqBgiYHWDyoPSfpD/VXvu1fCrb6XP6C3+/X/pLqqnbsFnApaG0uqS0XFmEoC8io91WPTS+YvSwyy4HQha1uKbOJKUqYeZAxjLES6CBr2SaUFGfSL/SbL/8AMmf3HaD+kd7q32nf+C0p/LX9E+w4fckiuObYUpLAu7JT7jC0uIdacbCOsSCkOFK1oUkkEkphQBO+AardvXjjhW8+G0Y8FshBWerabWvCpTi4zJxyqBAwJA0JL2TXt7LI2sq6g4TZJaxfqyHiqJ4xBrHbNumw2CpaQXFuuwVAH9M8t3Id6q07nSe3ZtUoTctXL6WkoSlohRccCQmcKScIKsyTkBMmsc3
<slax0r> Yqbtbq2Fuh1TzIabeKkDARbJZkyJyUMWXGmF0quV0UqRlNKuE0qzu9q6AN3RCU4kKGQz1Gg4VO24lWaSD3VMyOynuHwod2zkyjsqy7jmNa6tMiuR2T+z+IqYCh1LlBkQQCCOYIosJrOTs5ekbiJrK7YtUrlK0zu5g6ZVryKqNowF668+NVKWtvOLpDrJMFRT7Q1GeUkaHXzqz2V03dbyc/SJ5/a5QfnVztC3Ssag5Z+vE1hNq2BbVlppPfVXVLuPR7fp3bK+1iT4TT1dO7UGJURxCTXkQXTw5GtTwhzKvVF/SAwBkhZPqN9QI+kNG9k+deadf686YHs/wpcIOVeor+kJEZMq8SPw1p/8A3gt4f6JWLeJEedebtOSM9xHjJPyHnUrCJxZ6IKh3iPzpXCHyb5
<slax0r> z6RBHZY/xfl3V1r6QxopiP+r8qwBWM40y9xz/CmLBBPKlwh8noQ+kHiz3dr45d9Sr6c26wAtknkQlQz7/lXnaWyoGNQJj4+udRhdHA+T1NHTK0SjsyP7oRHuAqFrpwwScRIGUZa8cvdXmC19mOcju9AedDqWeNHCFze5tbdYUnF1yIjPtAbpoC76X2yckqxn+7868eQ+Rl4VZ7KaxqEaxn8PhRwO5VvHelbijCEAGYjM8Jz38K7bJccIU6ok8Nwn17zQlkwE7pPGrBDmYEHXmBVSSFJa0NuqAByyqcVBaQUg+FTARUW7qvHVDlS5UprhFI6RrhpVw0okgkDQRSNImuVUDlKaVcoDs0q4KVFgOYHZT+yPgKdgoDo2+pxhClmSQJ/D4VaxW9ZXJS3YwqyP2tf
<slax0r> fVpFVu0R2x641bYamnEcVSbYwlY4xunmcz41fxWe2+ySuANRz4n5VF6aYTtXv4NxnwB95+PKs7tdKFAjX4/iKulsgCB2uIAhPnvqpv28jmEieXvNOZDKMXcIgxPGDG6hqstpATkSfXvoDB31TNwAmpGmSRIBMaxTrdolUDXdz7vjzith0esEKzKcyMJ3d2IcQSO8HSkPVZYbGIBKwdAQdQUnInhIkGPlVm/sEgDDuSoJ5znmO4keFa60txhSIgaEefnlRRsEkEA5ZK1GRGefDQ+dK1TytWzl9WXEg4fhI+eR8K7YJxLKCN2fmPnXpw2WEjq0jJRgzuy9++qDbPRohRebSRuKeSsPnFLkNMwywqYIIIy8AT+Fd2nshScKpyV2fEzlyzEVtFbEKx1kfaBkf8A
<slax0r> SkCPL313aGxSbWFDtBRz00USDHfn41Ww8zcV9rgcUfGoCaPvLUpWrFuUSeBzA/E0GUR7z4A/kaPhOJb3d89w1qx2W6WzjO/QDeJz7hVfbZmPPxifXOj1JkaiJ3aZDsjwGdAbbZl6lehjf/HjVoVgbyD69Z1itj3cKCExJOajvI3Cd1ai3SojMTpoZ9+XwotXg1Wz1ygcqKqK1YCEga8alNY/VOVyka4TToIVyuE0ppQiNcJpGuTVERpRXJrk0B2aVcrlAQ9Em/5O3+yKuSmgujLf6BH7KfgKtVIrpc7NbRSesGeWeXf/AAPnV1hqgvluF9YiEpIE8ZTMeuNaMpqcoeNRFNVu12QRPDKrfDQ901iEVGUaS6u2EvCd57vy9nTdVLdKSMsif70wDp+NafaVkQS
<slax0r> Y+W/yrKbU7IJy1zmM+VEjXKyzbPXjkk6E+Hu40EAQcsj+NE3KwTkI8fgTUGKefIiqY6TsoTiE9k69xzOXjp5Vtdk3KQElRxbpGRB5g6HQx31krJ0pO7uWkK8s/fWrsFqUP6IA8SDB0y7UnfxqFRqGxliSqRIVO7McN27LPSre3RJk79fh4iKpNmqKU/YiM8I/DKOBox2+wdoZoO7ek7vDnzqTW2EA7tx8ufnQr+1mkKCdZMcZ9H8axe3ek6iShs5gTI1iP4eNUP8AtpUgE54pnhnAy3RNElo29PtttszgGuXDfp8qt1pCkmAIPy/OvEhtI5HQzl4aH1xr1fo3fdYyk8h36TVWJtZLpHsUkLJGfajnAkEDw91Yl+0KUHLIJAB78zPHU++vbr63C0lJEyDprm
<slax0r> INecdILHq0qCtIVEaHIgfOaINsZgwgc/w1PIfKj7doqSQNN6uXAcM4y5VClolIndqd88Bxq7sEpICf1RoBnJGklOZ+FOhXWzZCshG4kZwIz+VbnYWFQgz3T+PrWqS7tXohIwpA07IgaTAmPzruw7str7SCc9REfkc9aKN6eloOQ7qRqG0exJBEeHKpprFrHDTTTqaaBXDSpTTSaZETXJpGmzQTtI02a4TTB1cpoNKjY0s+i5CmEFOYwgeIEVZqbql6GpS22hvPGvtHgABlFaNTddfjmyvbJL7QcUf+KqO7CAPdV3hqp6s4XjuD6h/hA+M1fYKWUGHgQpqJYopYoe6UEpKjoM6yrTbN9KtoNMIJUe0Rkned/l8q8m2lfreVKj3DgPRqz6VbTL7yl6AZJE7hl
<slax0r> VCuqk67GzFAU2ONdJpixRRtY2LyRoFEjL7UfuifAVc2i05y7BESAZPicxWVS5G6eRzqxsbxeQmYGWQga6DSfCosU2NgM9XFpEnNwpAEzkE9+tG7buZb+yTxOLMcwRHyrFXNy9HZWrLOAdfmfzqO2efUmVOLjcJPjlUbiu0d64cczrkTpoZGIUC68ZGLUanuzy8adeIOLOSdJ9cqGIq4m+iis4tMiUk+7hXqHQK5yUiZgD+Pvrylg8O491bXoVtMNPlKjkqAOAndPePfTJ6kus50isA4NPy1+daEZjlVZtyQw4oahKiPAE1BvP7rZyEqKVKQE89woyzvLRBA61J4AAq/CKrG7bGJ1JmZoS32PhWTMjdlp30p+m13Bob3ajCv/Ekd7auW8eHGq5TWNUocC4/W
<slax0r> BI465Cal2Fsb6y7AH6NIIKuJ/jHlWysOjSERy09d9aTzaL7pP0bBDImeGdWhNNbZCUgDdSrHLqrwvRTXKU0xSqS3SabNROXSBqtI8RVbtHbzTWhClawn8TuppWuKmqVFYu86SvK0hHdr58aq7naCj9paieBJgVWk7bm62s0j7SxPAZnyFUt/0p3NDP2lbu4D8TWSW+TNQKWTTmI2uHNrvLMlxXgYHupVVre4UqfEtvoPo/bpLLSsOYTkSI1FWLjdN2GmGGv2E/Cm7dvwww48ROBJVHGtJldsL9ZxQ/RO/e/gauYrBbG6Sm4U411eHES5MzGuWnP3VulXCRvGlXl0WH9ROJrNdOLooYVGpy1jXxq8uNptgxiA7yKyPT18LYBGcnI8uPKsrWsjym4iYBodaDx
<slax0r> +NFrJnIGo8AntE+OtaQqGwcT5Z/CulvgmR3jPLlRQtz7Iw8SQPRqJ1KQIBjieHvg+6p+iBFonQGeG+pmEQR+qd3Dx3ipVNZCFJI56j3/jR9paKIlTYKBmO0kCczv7Ua+dKqTW6ScihU78OfEzlpRyrB0/ZaX3mAOWtWuyrUmIbOYHDTPTfGmXOK2ljs5ASBhjjrl586y/zm1c68i2tsx1tONSRBymcxJO6qRQgV6r0/tAG06ZZ7yQN+XPSa8zXanceZ+VaTqdFvaK3b4+vWdaPYmyXHVJCct8nQHfn+FV2ybIrKQkElWWmsnOZ4aV65sjZ4ZbSgDQZ8Sf4zSyy1FYzY1hsoQlJMkammvpxoUOPryqX3DgKjxQRUS7VlNKVvo00sSAUGc8J38wcqmb6KI/WK
<slax0r> lD2SQB4xE1omBlIHfU0iq4xFtAWlglsQlISBoAIFEKEZ1MoUK8apKN1WR31EXKc4nKoRTmEy9Z3O4+Ib5bmE9WEk8Dl5VhdrbTuMRDpUk+zmB+db0q8agubYOCFpSRz9ZVV/KFP2v15sXTv8vnTQua1G0eihObJA/uqOXgaqXujz6B/R4v2TNTca0mcqsW7FDqUTrT32VJPaSUngQajip1TNUqkiuEVwimbi16+hSpqhSoN9GJ24yy0hKliQhMgSTpwFZzbvS1Lra2koJSoQSYGWcjLlWOcuwEjPcMvChHr9IzB7xVSWeQcMftGMuhH2EgZainPXri5xLUeUmqg7TSTBPjUjd2k789/r3VnlMqvHhPFixmRvz8eNaHblljt0pG4aeG81R7KYxqETB8a2akd
<slax0r> kDgKiHnZfHkdxshzFEQOJMT4a1PbbHKoGEcznzOZNbu72YlSsRz4aU9qySBED3VpyY6Y9WwFJGs79B7p3VXv7ISe1BJ4xJ91ehrYH6udCKaAMgRNFujkYD/AGe4D2UAj+8O0c92XzovZ9sSQVoAJMAQoj35AxW0Ns2rXXzp9tZoBmCe8/LTwiiZHpPsLZiEJmJJ1O786v20esqCZcHCpusNK0pAfSDZXXIwiJBBH4TWSa6FLLhCiCNSqCB3DjxrdoJ9T6NTAR8KW1aUttstDIhCY9Zmn9aNx8KI2s8UoURmoCY4isg30iaxBGMBRkQd3fw0qb20waZL8a6cPypi3ZzqtbupGoPOul6cuOQ5nlTk1F6laTZ6iU1Nig0Ls4FKADU6s6uOauuPUK4uTl50xwwc
<slax0r> zTZ4QBTI541B69CurXUeKrxjLI+aU1ApziRTTcVWqz3InmlNCm4rqXZquNFyPuGkLELSlQ4ED3VRX3RllX2CWzyzB8Ku1VEUE76qfnL6z/1s8Zs9EU7nv8P51EvogdzqfEGtSGeJpwTG+nfzxVj+ubEu9E3xpgV4x8RSrbjlNKpuMiueVedLcJHgPhQylkQalGY9axu41HhM5a8K31NF9ICefDj3d2vOrPZluFlOU934Gq1JToQU744Qd01oejjIxjtSddK5/wBLpvg12xbJKACARyO6rVxWVQ26YAqRdcVve28iFymFI9fOk4c/XvqMK31UKnFJG/51E93U9NOLZPIetBT0lXKMVOw4Tu8YyqV5oxuHM5nyoRcDieZPyn41NWskq4qoplUneRx0FV1s/MD
<slax0r> IbsvmasQk+1A4U4QpAz1rmQ3zQeBM/a8zv7q6kpA+1O+KYculCCdYB515bf7PVc3RhvCkE9xA4869QxDCYzjfQ3Z1Cdf404Vee7DQ4y4tggwCVDkMhl5+6txsa3B7Z1oe7ZSSDAn4Z1ZWuSRHrjlT9Xu8VkV+hTis8qE67mKQck6+FNme5BppRAmPdTxlQ20FwgmnEZAXbozpUJu54n1xoRzOYM+t9JNdExcuWdogrnSa6hVRIkVLzqkWbdIpzYpiiK4ledLfavIKypFVR9bTFO+vnV3vqInXaSaUjf8AlQ5c51GTNPHD+ll+gs3IFKhkNedKq4yFyrAtfkQe6iHEA65HiDr38DQLClZaxGnHKri0TMRM8Nx4Z950NY22R2THs+ysiRAM741I8PlWr2Dswp
<slax0r> ifdTNjWMGY18vDhWoZbyrnzy21xjjaaTqamUmo4rnbbAvJoYgcas3GaBetzu/jROirrS9w8Tu8alx+jQTilDdkKjTcEaiq2kcsTQy2SeXP1rUjT8CVZd/4+G4UivFofH1pQEKAEGYk6Defkke+p2nkkSTn3+4/IUO6OHifl86gPE+A4DialSyJTl6JpvWjhQOM8c9/yoe5Uvd491OU9LBy6jPdwFBObSGfmPd8qiDxEApCp36EeXjUgtAT9kCNwnfnvqhqRWXDzqyCMhRrF26IlI3d+6rEMAaVIGRT0WWU0TD5UNI76LboRJANPDg41TO0WHN1PUgFJBGtQsCiUmhNZl1uFEb59eFNUoDWrDa7JCsW486qn66sfHHn1RAcFcxUEyupMdNO0q18Kbj4VHi8q
<slax0r> 6hVEguXQgK500q5VzDSmK2xx0yyyrg51ImminBXCqTDwPKu1HipVG1dPOrR9QgRiGWXy561tNh2qFwUgcwdR3T515+y55d8Vsujd9ECMuW7vB5xXLn49PH1vrFmBGo8/OrBBqrtnstMu+gNubZ6sYRqeM91c9m1tIpVQnWsrsXa+NQCl5k5CtW2ZFZ2KhTxpuCakwCl1YoCBTAqMsAZ0TBqJNy2TAWkqzykEmDB04GgA3LeZypirSNMvw09eNFruGxmVDXDqMyMo78tKU4xKYI4gzx4U6NVWFhQz3DQa/xqFSVDMjP8dauBbzEn5U1y2BoDOKfg9340U1cJOpiiLjZ38aDc2cOdEGxyG06wPl3VLA9c/QqpDCxMEzn76nLizy9H5+6qhUeFDWq7aO1ko0IM
<slax0r> +tKhctlGcz6zqgOyll2FHLWN/P405C2tkXTioOGeQInwzq32dhUJB5EcDvnhVC60WoWgmARjTmcjlInQiZq0bvENuyVpAKTikgZgiO45mqTWgaFThOVZlnpcyXg3CiCQkOR2STlprHOtJQmg9qtyg1l3HdRWtvEykxwrCvrOIiN8V0fl/K5v3m0qF1KleU+jQzKZ10+NTlWVbSMLdGuu01q4zqB5dSWbc51Wk72uBpTAKSchTVZVp8Rvs4GuE0zFSJqdriRCqVNArtTtcjAWG3OrbDXVJVqMROfazjTMZzHFKTuq+stuF5wy02MS0u5DQoLGQ/un6vmN/Wr40qVefXp/WqZsSQCCgQcUBEZnEDmFTHaTp/w0xEVnb+66pRbCUq7IRiUJVkhTc8Ao48RIjtC
<slax0r> d9KlURTp2n9YCk4AjF1wlJzHWiDHcBAn4gGtONkh1QdlKVApUAEZDtNuRGLSW0juKh+tSpUUJ/wDs9KVDrBmHBODQLBOXa3SEjglIG6prno+VBQL0A4skIw4ckplBxEpUABBziNN1KlUhIz0fwrCsaeyrFHVjcqYBJJSBGUaTvobZ1qSooxrhoyZUozBVGAEwjKRocjFKlUZfF4/XHbbA2VFSlAKLcBS0H7CGpSpKsojIGRBI5g6xty0kDEVYoXJKidANVKJOk6xnkBSpU/8ApO/grFXONKlVQjCgHyqF5oDOlSppDtAHOINPLIpUqcDvUjWqXpM3hbK0mFASCBmMqVKqNnGr9bjcLMnElOLfnOtZa5Ucasz9pXjBIzpUqcZ5CmDpzNbvoNtRxZW0oyEjEk
<slax0r> nUZxHdSpVp8TWpuN4rz/aDhxqnPP50qVX+TL9fE9meyPXGmPGlSrrxcWXoVvNWfrOrVhMaV2lU/T+CEmoXTSpVeXiY6kU+KVKoXHRXaVKijdf/2Q==
<slax0r> fuck...
<CrazyLemon> LEGEND
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa klikni link
<CrazyLemon> pa nato Å¡ele skopiraj link
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> https://assets.rbl.ms/14269779/980x.jpg
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> .radar
<jabuk5> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk5> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> you are now :D
<slax0r> leck mich am arsch :P
<slax0r> ce ne slike lahko direkt iz img search kopiras, ene pa ne :D
<CrazyLemon> fyi
<CrazyLemon> kdo vedu da amazon prime video ima slovenske podnapise?!?
<zdobbie_> lmao
<zdobbie_> dolgi linki so no-no
<zdobbie_> se nkol pa nisem vidu heroja, k bi data: url su lept
<slax0r> there's a first time for everything
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/redshiftsports/shockstop-seatpost-add-suspension-to-your-bike
<jabuk5> ShockStop Seatpost: Add Suspension to Your Bike by Redshift Sports —Kickstarter
<jabuk5> Redshift Sports is raising funds for ShockStop Seatpost: Add Suspension to Your Bike on Kickstarter!An adjustable-stiffness suspension seatpost that smooths out your ride; perfect for gravel, road, commuter, mountain, and e-bikes
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7734.91, low: 7612.00, high: 7933.70, bid: 7717.57, ask: 7735.00
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 619.8573206 (0.0803471 BTC)
<dz0ny> kdaj
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kdaj je google io
<dz0ny> se mi ne da googla
<dz0ny> t
<zdobbie_> bing it then
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny po 20.00
<CrazyLemon> sicer se neki že čez 10min začne
<CrazyLemon> sam keynote pa začne ob 20.30 smth like that
<CrazyLemon> nope..20.00
<CrazyLemon> https://events.google.com/io/
<CrazyLemon> nope..19.00?
<CrazyLemon> stupid dst
<zdobbie_> this is p cool https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYOjWnS4cMY
<jabuk5> Childish Gambino - This Is America (Official Video) - YouTube
<jabuk5> “This is America” by Childish Gambino http://smarturl.it/TcIgA Director: Hiro Murai Producer: Doomsday with Ibra Ake and Fam Rothstein of Wolf + Rothstein to...
<CrazyLemon> this the way of donny
<CrazyLemon> tis*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si dobil neki za moonlight na mail :P?
<zdobbie_> .radar
<jabuk5> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk5> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogfYd705cRs
<jabuk5> Google I/O'18: Google Keynote - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<jabuk5> Learn about the latest product and platform innovations at Google in a Keynote led by Sundar Pichai. Google I/O 2018 All Sessions Playlist → https://goo.gl/q...
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima https://www.philips.si/c-p/49PUS7503_12/7500-series-izjemno-tanek-televizor-4k-s-sistemom-android-tv-in-3-stransko-osvetlitvijo-ambilight
<jabuk5>  Izjemno tanek televizor 4K s sistemom Android TV 49PUS7503/12 | Philips
<jabuk5> Televizor Philips 7500 z vidnimi naprej usmerjenimi zvočniki in tehnologijo Ambilight odstira nove razsežnosti gledanja televizije. Uživajte v pretakanju vsebine iz različnih virov s sistemom Android TV in vdelano rešitvijo Chromecast.
<CrazyLemon> ali 55" version.. msg me
<CrazyLemon> lahk zrihtam kakšen procent ali 30 popusta :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: where do you work :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i do not work for tpv vision
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> lol so smart watches failed, we have now smart displays
<CrazyLemon> smart displays are old
<CrazyLemon> a nima že amazon neki takega?
<CrazyLemon> fyi.. tisti zgoraj philipsov tv ima vgrajen google assistant :D
<CrazyLemon> sam še ni trenutno omogočen :)
<zdobbie_> fyi... IDK
<zdobbie_> K is for 'kare'
<CrazyLemon> i dont like kare
<CrazyLemon> karé
<idioterna> i don't kare.
<CrazyLemon> karé
<dz0ny> moj shield ga ma tud :P
<zdobbie_> shit privacy shield you got there
<upd> uscal se je!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/05/08/android-p-beta-coming-nearly-dozen-devices/
<jabuk5> Google's Android P beta is coming to nearly a dozen different smartphones
<jabuk5> In an unprecedented move for Google, Android P's latest beta will be available on eleven devices. The registration just went live not too long ago, but it'... by Jordan Palmer in Essential, Google, News, Nokia, OnePlus, Oppo, Sony, Vivo, Xiaomi / MIUI
<CrazyLemon> *cough* nokia *cough*
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-09
<b4d> jutro
<msev--> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1X6c1beId0SI3lS37-_BHyvDVWQW37D9N/view?usp=sharing
<jabuk5> Islandijafastedit.mp4 - Google Drive
<msev--> 7min
<pitastrudl_> yours?
<pitastrudl> nicde
<pitastrudl> nice*
<msev--> moje ja
<msev--> še kšn title morm dat spredj :D
<msev--> mmm ML kit :D
<msev--> pa ostale stvari, lepo se razvija naprej
<msev--> :D
<matjaz> msev--, very nice
<matjaz> ker dron?
<slax0r> islandija je res lepa
<slax0r> bi tudi sam sel kdaj
<matjaz> #ubuntusimeet
<speed-> jap
<zdobbie> lol
<speed-> jaz bi tudi sel :)
<zdobbie> puj!
<msev--> matjaz, mavic pro
<b4d> msev--: na kateri minuti so babe?
<msev--> ni bab
<msev--> sam konji
<b4d> meeeh
<msev--> b4d sj se bom v naslednjem oddolžil :D
<b4d> sicer pa kar lepo narejeno
<b4d> mogoce se naslovnica, pa kaksen komentar kaj je kje
<msev--> toj blo včer na hitr pred spanjem k morm dons eni miški pokazat :D
<b4d> a ves, mini zemljevidek pa tekst
<msev--> ja naslovnico bom sigurn Å¡e dal
<msev--> Iceland - land of fire and ice :D
<zdobbie> b4d: 6:20 snema ene pupe ka se soncijo
<zdobbie> lih njegov type
<b4d> zdobbie: hahahaha
<msev--> hahaha :D plus size :D
<slax0r> kje pa se nahaja nasa miska sasa?
<msev--> mogoče ma prekratko vrvico dons
<msev--> nevem zakaj sm dobu asociacijo na tampone :D
<slax0r> https://media.giphy.com/media/zXeX29w6jxjAk/giphy.gif
<msev--> haha they can detect pedestrians in all forms (even alien life forms) :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo zdaj gre vse na islandijo? js mam dopust konc avgusta tko da count me in :D
<msev--> a vas vodim haha :D
<slax0r> msev--: mislim da si celo posnel en slap ki je uporabljen v seriji vikings
<slax0r> tam okrog 1:45
<slax0r> je to mogoce skogafoss?
<msev--> to je skogafoss
<slax0r> awesome
<slax0r> sem ga takoj prepoznal :)
<msev--> bravo slax0r :)
<msev--> tm gor nad njim so fletni hike-i 3 urce cca prideš še do več slapov sam nismo mel cajta :/
<slax0r> do I get a cookie?
 * msev-- gives slax0r a giant chocolate chip cookie, extra ribbed for his pleasure
<slax0r> kaj pa beer? je propper?
<msev--> mah js sm sam ta cheap one probov, bil je ok ampak nothing to write home about
<msev--> tko da za kšne craft piva pa nemorm vouchat
<msev--> brb grem do ene pičke
 * msev-- player lifestyle
<slax0r> smack dat ass
<msev--> will do so
<zdobbie> SMACKED
<slax0r> *dropsmic*
<slax0r> lel
<slax0r> rambo 5
<slax0r> confirmed
<CrazyLemon> yay?
<slax0r> more like, oh no
<zdobbie> FINALLY, another movie I won't watch
<CrazyLemon> gledal kdo game night?
<slax0r> ne
<zdobbie> !imdb game night
<slax0r> zadnji film ki sem ga gledal je bil menda 50 shades of gray, ta zadnji del
<zdobbie> of course
<slax0r> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/game_night_2018/
<jabuk5> Game Night (2018) - Rotten Tomatoes
<zdobbie> surprisingly decent score
<CrazyLemon> aye
<slax0r> se cuje zanimivo
<slax0r> pa 1080p je free na pasniku
<slax0r> bo treba pogledat
<CrazyLemon> free?
<CrazyLemon> no way
<slax0r> way
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/ov2m.png
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7840.30, low: 7550.88, high: 7895.50, bid: 7825.61, ask: 7840.20
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 633.434656764 (0.0807698 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBJTNC_k_U4
<jabuk5> To ni STVAR, je pa TO naslov videa! - YouTube
<jabuk5> OPOZORILO! To so bile PARODIJE. Avtorji tega videa NE podpiramo uživanja sladkorja, trave in alkohola. Dogodek je bil finale Festivala SOF: [ZLATA NOČ] Zaklj...
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-10
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> dan
<zdobbie> FML
<metalcamp> zdobbie: kaj pa ti danes tako dobre volje?
<slax0r> a kdaj ni?
<zdobbie> prehlayean
<msev--> CrazyLemon, js sm ga gledal bi je kr zabaven :D
<msev--> sam nevem kašn geek si ti in kaj tickla tvoj fancy :D
<metalcamp> zdobbie: ingver
<metalcamp> naslednji dan boš zdrav kot riba
<slax0r> boring day
<msev--> i'm hungry
<msev--> a miške še kr ni
<b4d> msev--: a jo peljes na kosilo?
<msev--> ma ne mal se hecam :)
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 21.6°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 19.4°C
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_WoOYybCro
<jabuk> How I Became The Fresh Prince of Bel Air | STORYTIME - YouTube
<jabuk> The full story of how an ex-girlfriend, Arsenio Hall, Quincy Jones and flowing libations all led to the creation of "The Fresh Prince of Bel Air." SUBSCRIBE ...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYJWeK-kVB0
<jabuk> Bangabandhu Satellite-1 - YouTube
<jabuk> SpaceX is targeting launch of Bangabandhu Satellite-1 on Thursday, May 10 from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at NASA’s Kennedy Space Center, Florida. Liftoff i...
<CrazyLemon> liftoff danes..
<CrazyLemon> z 'novo' raketo
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-11
<b4d> hi
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNyujsxgAMo
<jabuk> new Siri update - EXCLUSIVE PREVIEW - YouTube
<jabuk> The digital assistant arms-race is really heating up! Siri can now make phone calls and we got an exclusive look.
<slax0r> dz0ny: se en case kjer swaggo faila: https://play.golang.org/p/be9YepwM62_J
<jabuk> The Go Playground
<slax0r> see structs
<slax0r> pravi da je Bar empty, ceprav ima Foo parameter
<slax0r> parametre*
<slax0r> torej: https://play.golang.org/p/ZxVy5M_515r bo prikazal kot da ima Bar model samo "bar" parameter
<jabuk> The Go Playground
<dz0ny> sam to pise da ne podpira
<dz0ny> embedded structs
<CrazyLemon> za: kytgi5sdaqgnj@u4.si
<CrazyLemon> why did i got this spam če ni zame?
<idioterna> view source
<CrazyLemon> i did
<idioterna> a si bccjan
<CrazyLemon> To: <kytgi5sdaqgnj@u4.si>
<idioterna> ja, ampak to ni vse kar doloca prejemnike
<idioterna> ce si bccjan, pol nc ne vids
<CrazyLemon> kako pol naj vem če sm bccjan :D
<CrazyLemon> Subject: Activator lova FISH XXL
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> to je neki za mseva :>
<idioterna> there's a fine line between fishing and just standing on the shore like an idiot
<slax0r> dz0ny: a ves a je kak nacin da potem take embeddane sam dodas v model brez da spremenis docs.go/json?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: catchall na info je
<dz0ny> vsi dobimo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny how do you know? tega ni videt v sourceu.. vsaj js tega ne vidim
<msev--> mr lova lova Crazylova
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQEqKZ7CJlk
<jabuk> Bangabandhu Satellite-1 Mission - YouTube
<jabuk> SpaceX is targeting launch of Bangabandhu Satellite-1 on Friday, May 11 from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at NASA’s Kennedy Space Center, Florida. The two-hou...
<CrazyLemon> T-3'3"
<CrazyLemon> T-3'30"*
<CrazyLemon> T-2'30"
<CrazyLemon> T-1'30"
<CrazyLemon> T-30"
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-12
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/trump-ukinil-program-nase-za-merjenje-toplogrednih-plinov/454652
<jabuk> Trump ukinil program Nase za merjenje toplogrednih plinov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Bela hiša je ameriški vesoljski agenciji Nasa ukinila financiranje za program spremljanja ključnih toplogrednih plinov ogljika in metana, za katerega je na leto porabila deset milijonov dolarjev.
<zdobbie> pejt giro gledat
<CrazyLemon> nea se mi da
<zdobbie> polanc pa mohoric sta v begu
<CrazyLemon> a je mohoric včeraj bil zravn bennetta?
<CrazyLemon> ali sm js slabo vidu
<zdobbie> que
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/DPum6YOdBeY?t=4m5s
<jabuk> Giro d'Italia 2018 | Stage 7 Highlights | Cycling | Eurosport - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tale v pink majici
<jabuk> Highlights from stage 7 of the 2018 Giro d'Italia. Find the General Classification on Eurosport.com: http://bit.ly/ES_GiroGC News from the #1 sports destinat...
<CrazyLemon> a ni tole mohoric?
<CrazyLemon> a ne ni..sj pol so rezultati :D
<zdobbie> bonifazzio
<CrazyLemon> ma ko sm gledal report o dirki mi je zgledal kot mohoric..faca pa to
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa mohoric je zdaj pri bahrainu
<CrazyLemon> ni več pinkish
<zdobbie> ce 2 leti
<zdobbie> ze*
<CrazyLemon> ze? time flies or smth
<zdobbie> RIP
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj ti meniš.. ali lahko mohorič zmaga?
<zdobbie> ma ta jumbo dumbo se je slepu do klanca
<CrazyLemon> bowman?
<zdobbie> y
<zdobbie> ma vprasanje, kaj bo vzadi
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da bo nekdo iz peletona
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst kako grde noge ima froome :D
<zdobbie> evo, tis taprav kolesar
<zdobbie> no, zdej ma ta jumbo dumbo od nekod kr prevec energije
<CrazyLemon> naah
<zdobbie> RIP
<CrazyLemon> froome is just..lost
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-13
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.volitve.gov.si/referendum/
<jabuk> Ponovno glasovanje na referendumu o ZIUGDT � 2018
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> you are fucking kidding me
<speed-> lol
<speed-> way to go
<speed-> bomo se tretjega meli? :D
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> zakon je bil sprejet ker je bila premajhna udeležba
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> zdaj pa naj pobudnik se placa
<speed-> koliko je to stalo
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> pravi da se bo spet pritozil
<speed-> mah
<CrazyLemon> fucking upokojenci ki nimajo kaj delat pol pa pizdarije delajo :)
<speed-> smotani so vsi povprek se mi ze zdi..
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-06
<napsy> jutro
<msev-> https://www.11-11.si/cestno-kolo-focus-izalco-race-6-9-2019 tale je good value for money ane idioterna pa CrazyLemon
<idioterna> res si rablenga kup no
<idioterna> kok si visok?
<CrazyLemon> msev- yup..zgleda kul
<CrazyLemon> pa tanova 105 grupa tko da.. go for it
<msev-> 185
<msev-> aja ne
<msev-> nism tolk visok čak
<msev-> 176 tm nek
<msev-> mislm da rabm M okvir
<CrazyLemon> sam... si prepričan da želiš race okvir? :)
<idioterna> a ti posodm eno hudo specjalko za en mesec?
<msev-> najs, to bi blo supr, sj bi jo pazu ful glede prask pa tega :)..
<idioterna> kere cevle pa mas za vozt?
<idioterna> mislm, pedala bos mogu pomoje vseen kupt, k ta ma shimano spd gor
<msev-> to morm še kupt zj sm si tako sposodu da sm z normalnimi čevlji :D
<idioterna> ne to nau dobr
<idioterna> to si vec k 50% svohnej
<msev-> uuu pol pa nism bil slab v primerjavi s punco na pinarellotu :D
<idioterna> ja ce je ona na polno gonila ti si jo pa dohaju, pol nis bil slab
<CrazyLemon> ali pa je ona slaba..ti pa se slabsi
<CrazyLemon> :/
<msev-> haha :D
<idioterna> msev-: no dej zrihti si pedala js ti pa spedenam bajk
<idioterna> msev-: kok mas pa kil?
<msev-> hudo idioterna...zj sm se mal zredu tko da 73 :)
<idioterna> ok to je cist legit
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a meni tudi zrihtaš bajk? js bi etap axs grupo...tyvm
<idioterna> tegale mu loh posodm
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/easy-tuesday-morning-javor-fast-suni.jpg
<idioterna> sam bo mogu sam poganjat, k suni je zasedena
<CrazyLemon> lol..dej nehi no naj si kupi bajk.. sj je doktor al neki takega :D
<idioterna> sej to bi posodu
<idioterna> da vid mal kok mu sede velikost okvirja pa drza pa to
<idioterna> pa pol kup novga al pa rablenga
<idioterna> ne da bo kupu novga pa se trikrat pelu pa obupal
<idioterna> msev-: je pa tvoj dnar tko da
<CrazyLemon> sj to mu bo motivacija pol..k bo zapravu dnar pa se bo mogu pelat
<msev-> idioterna, ti si one of a kind :). ti bom dal neki varščino da boš vedu da ga ne sunem :)
<idioterna> ce ga mors nujno zapravt ti kr kup :)
<CrazyLemon> da upravici nakup..coz he's gorenc
<idioterna> ja sej to mora deal potrdit se suni
<idioterna> tko da mal pocak se :)
<msev-> a če mi bo ful všeč a ga loh kupm haha
<idioterna> dvomm
<msev-> ful mi je blo všeč v primerjavi z gorcam da si dost bl učinkovit, hitrejši in več prevozš po cest v istem času haha :)
 * CrazyLemon je naredu v enem dnevu več kilometrov z gorcem kot s cestnim
<msev-> Crazylemons legs are made from steel :D
<msev-> morm bejbo prašat kerga gianta sm zanč vozu
<msev-> bil je karbonc, sam pismo sj shujšaš tisto razliko v kilah med aluminijem
<msev-> Zle sm otg tko da nism vidu ce ste mi se kj napisal :). Kok je pa ta bajk od suni tezk
<msev-> idioterna, a je gospa Suni že kj povedala :P
<idioterna> ne upam se je vprasat :)
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-07
<napsy> dan
<msev-> hellou
<idioterna> msev-: nism vprasal
<idioterna> sorry
<msev-> sj vem :), je kr tvegano :D
<idioterna> bedno je k vsi ostali bicikli k jih mam so za 190
<msev-> si ornk hrust :D
<msev-> idioterna, frend sprašuje če bi prodal kšno specialko če jih maš ful :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> sam eno mam
<idioterna> pa stara je k zemla
<idioterna> cromoly u-sistem iz 90s s campagnolo mirage
<idioterna> k je bla entry level campagnolo grupa takrat
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-08
<msev-> k un je večji je 185 tm nekje
<msev-> ampak ja ne to mu ne bo ustrezal :)...a se ti obnese ta firma, k je mal mn vseprisotna k shimano :D
<msev-> če se kj pokvar pa to
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> campagnolo je dost bl vseprisotn k shimano
<idioterna> sam mal bl resna firma so
<idioterna> "because you're not riding a fishing rod"
<msev-> aaa kul
<CrazyLemon> https://gis.akos-rs.si/HomePublic/OPTPogledResult/slo
<CrazyLemon> You cannot update because WordPress 5.2 requires PHP version 5.6.20 or higher. You are running version 5.3.29.
<CrazyLemon> yay for hosting providers
<lynxlynxlynx> sej bo Å¡e 5.6 kmalu eol
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej, če imaš v cpanelu/... php selector
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-10
<napsy> lp
<msev-> čist tko me zanima, te gravel bike-i a so to isti kot ciklokrosi? Kko loh take mejhne nianse prodajajo, da maš podobn kot specialko sam s širšo gumo, zakaj uni k se furajo po makadamu/brezpotju nebi rajš kupl mtb, za cesto pa pač posebi specialko
<idioterna> zato k je dost nerodn na hrbtu nost mtb k gres po cesti
<idioterna> za primer da bi bla prilika zavit s ceste
<slax0r> vsi neki razvajeni, nocejo met bicikla na hrbet prvezanga
<msev-> aja kao da je best of both worlds
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> worst of both worlds
<idioterna> but still both worlds
<idioterna> msev-: ce mas specjalko pac ne mors zavit v hosto
<idioterna> ce mas gravel bike pa komot
<idioterna> ce mas mtb po cesti nkamr ne gres
<idioterna> z gravel bike pa komot v zavetrju furas za specjalkarjem
<msev-> ampak vrjetn če maš kšne korenine al pa večje kamne na spustu pa težko sfuraš z gravelerjem
<idioterna> ja pocas sfuras
<msev-> a te gravel bikei so nova fora a kko
<idioterna> ce bi rad su downhill, pol loh mas sam downhill
<msev-> kaj pa to da nima spredj fedrov a ni to bad k te ful trese
<idioterna> noben drug bajk ne premika koles 20 centi gor pa dol zato da se ti naravnost loh peles po ruglah
<idioterna> ja ce gres 5 na uro ne trese neki ful
<idioterna> ce gres 20 pa pac loh rata zoprn k tok trese da bremz ne mors stisnt
<idioterna> mors bit mocn v roke :)
<slax0r> jack of all trades
<slax0r> but master of none
<slax0r> al kako ze
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> that's me
<slax0r> I guess
<slax0r> drgac sm mislu ta bicikl k je nek hibrid med cestakom in mtb
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> jsm si ga zato zrihtal da se lahko tudi pozimi vozim
<idioterna> k je z navadno specjalko po snegu kr samomorilsko
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44804/#Comment_44804
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa tale spam
<CrazyLemon> pretty good
<idioterna> da vidmo
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> a si se ze preselila
<sasa84> čez 1 teden idioterna :D
<idioterna> kul
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-11
<sasa84> ej, a ma kdo tv vox?
<idioterna> a to je neka muzicarska
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 why would u want that
<sasa84> gledam za nov tv ... pa neb dala tumač ojrof
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 povej proračun :)
<sasa84> https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/avdioVideo/izd_4965_pa104046_televizor_vox_43dsa311b_109_cm__43
<CrazyLemon> pa velikost
<sasa84> mislm ... za finale evrovizije, finale lige prvakov in dnevnik ob 7h bo verjetno ...
<sasa84> aja, odmeve sem pozabla in zvezde plešejo ...
<sasa84> damn!
<CrazyLemon> philipsa Full HD dobiš za 279.. kakšno tesla (enak šmorn kot vox) pa tudi tam nekje
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> sasa84: ce nimas tvja zivljenje postane prijetnejse
<idioterna> just saying
<CrazyLemon> tudi če imaš tv je življenje prijetno
<CrazyLemon> moj tv ne vem če je prižgan v povprečju 30min na dan
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a je vox sranje? al je tko ... vsi bolj al manj iste panele ... ostalo pa firma?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma tko no.. its.. fine :)
<CrazyLemon> glede na vrednost in velikost TVja
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja.. verjetno vox pa tesla imata enakega proizvajalca panelov/tvjev na kitajskem :)
<sasa84> a tale vox je turški?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope.. podjetje iz srbije
<CrazyLemon> (tako kot tesla..surprise surprise) :D
<sasa84> no shit!
<sasa84> sam za 219 pa tud ni hud dnar ... pa 3 leta garancije :P
<CrazyLemon> go for it :)
<sasa84> pa za moj mali fletek bo čist kul ... tud ne morem met 2m velko :P
<idioterna> sasa84: oblubm da ti nosm dobre knjige dokler te ne mine zelja po televizorju
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> samo ne murakamija ... ne vem, zakaj mi ne gre :\
<idioterna> doma mam pratchetta pa gaimana
<idioterna> mam tut akvinskega, sam se ni do konca popravlen
<sasa84> idioterna, jaz gledam bolj poredko tv... kakšen šport imam rada - da je liga prvakov, kakšno prvenstvo, olimpijske ... mal kdaj dnevnik pogledam. edino zvezde plešejo gledam vsako nedelo ... ampak to traja zdej spomlad, potem tega ni
<sasa84> sicer mi je pa CrazyLemon dal odličen predlog za nadwvse zanimivo nadaljevanko türkye ölum behra harem mehra šükur ... mi je že vse dele nasnel
<sasa84> hvala crazy :* <3
<CrazyLemon> <3
<sasa84> slax0r mi skoz neke mehiške limonade fura ... tole od CrazyLemon je pa res na nivoju
<sasa84> rabim tv, rabim robce ... in vidmo pol, če bo azra omožila merisa
<sasa84> enivej ... kje je slax0r ?!
<sasa84> a je še živ?
<CrazyLemon> hišo dela
<sasa84> sej ressss, a se bo kmalu vselil??
<idioterna> ce to gledas ti pa res tezko pomagam :)
<sasa84> idioterna, stvari so hude ... poleg merisa se je vmešal še fahro
<sasa84> cela drama!
<idioterna> ja sej mene tut te reci prtegnejo
<idioterna> vceri zvecer sm bral albanski del deklaracije na benkotu
<idioterna> permban pomen "vsebuje"
<idioterna> se mi zdi
<idioterna> përmban
<idioterna> mislm da je pisal
<sasa84> mhm ... človek se marsikaj nauči
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-12
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l810mXFVn0Q
#ubuntu-si 2020-05-04
<Matthai> Hmm, na https://www.ubuntu.si/ so fuuul stare novice
<idioterna> a se javis ? :)
<Matthai> lahko bi skopirali novico iz sloTecha.... oz, povzeli
<Matthai> daj me popoldan spomni, zdaj grem do Volka po vizirje
<idioterna> te bo CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> uradno je popoldne
<CrazyLemon> tko da ping Matthai :)
<idioterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/avtomoto/promet/kolesarji-pozor-ta-mesec-boste-pod-nadzorom-policistov-524614
<CrazyLemon> ojej
<idioterna> stisnite pesti in pomahajte z njimi, pri tem pa ohranite iztegnjen srednji prst!
<idioterna> acab.
#ubuntu-si 2020-05-07
<CrazyLemon> poskusil beyond meat sausage..dear lord almighty kako je to obupnega okusa
<zdobbie> did it not meat your expectations?
<CrazyLemon> nice one
<CrazyLemon> and hell no
#ubuntu-si 2020-05-08
<huraaa> Imam source kodo od projekta, ki ima licenco GNU General Public License v3.0   .   Ali moram izdati source kodo z moje strani modificiranega istega projekta, ki ga želim komercialno tržiti?
#ubuntu-si 2020-05-10
<CrazyLemon> https://www.coronashortfilmfestival.com/
